# Official Screenshot Thread



## skidude

Post your best screenshots here!


----------



## BadCat

it`s really good graphic!


----------



## Archangel

this is a random shot i just made . its from pacific fighters. (IL2 FB + AEP + Pf  merged actuall  )
and no, this is not my plane,.. i was flying a p38L ^_^  i just shot this guy


----------



## skidude

I see fraps is running, good program. But you don't need it to take screenshots u know, just hit the print screen button.


----------



## hells3000

how can i post it?


----------



## skidude

Make sure it is in a JPEG format, then go to www.imageshack.us and upload it. When it is uploaded, image shack should give you a "hotlink for forums", just copy that and paste it in your reply.


----------



## hells3000

http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7316/w51600x12001xe.jpg


----------



## skidude

Runescape

Ok people, here is another work of art brought to you straight from skidude's PC!!! 

This time its from Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil!!! It's one of those hard a$$ bosses, this one took me forever to beat. (dont mind the bad FPS, there is a lot of crap goin on, plus its on ultra graphics so.....)


----------



## 4W4K3

First one is me on the far left. For some reason we all decided to hang there and chat lol.

Second one is also me on my second account. "45L33P" totally ripping the map apart  I like to kill the n00bs.


----------



## tweaker

skidude said:
			
		

> (dont mind the bad FPS, there is a lot of crap goin on, plus its on ultra graphics so.....)


 
Your running 10x76 @ ultra settings on a Radeon X700?


----------



## skidude

Yup, still get bout 40-50 FPS usually. If I turn it down to high it goes to about 45-60 FPS.... I don't know how it runs that fast.... maybe the AMD 64 helps. BTW- The first shot I posted was ultra settings, and I got 40 FPS..... is that good for what I got in my system????


----------



## Archangel

skidude said:
			
		

> I see fraps is running, good program. But you don't need it to take screenshots u know, just hit the print screen button.



yes,.. but in the middle of a dogfight, id rather nog search for the printscrn button,.. bacause then the bogey is away again  
(its kinda hard to get into the nice position, since you cant turn like a fps  )

and, i use fraps to make 1 shot each 5 seconds,  so i get really nice shots


----------



## skidude

Yeah, except fraps tends to slow down your games.....


----------



## Archangel

well.. yea.. it went from 60 fps to 57 fps as you can see


----------



## TheKeVo




----------



## skidude

Nice shots, what game is that??


----------



## TheKeVo

Guild Wars is the first 2, and World of warcraft is the thumbnail the quality should probably be better but i didnt put it to max on photoshop


----------



## skidude

They look great!!


----------



## Archangel

yea, world of warcraft rules


----------



## skidude

Meh, I'm not into MMORPG'S.... not my style.


----------



## TheKeVo

anybody else have some screen shots?


----------



## skidude

Here's some more of mine:


----------



## skidude




----------



## elmarcorulz

bastards, it WAS a good server too


----------



## skidude

ROFL!!! AHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! Nice.


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:
			
		

> ROFL!!! AHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! Nice.


wasnt my fault, the arrogant bastard thought i flashed him


----------



## skidude

You got banned cuz u flashed a teammate?? Thats cheap...


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:
			
		

> You got banned cuz u flashed a teammate?? Thats cheap...


no, i got banned because he thought i flashed him, i said to him i didint, and he still banned me


----------



## skidude

Lol, I have yet to get banned from a server, I'm a nice person and all. I hate it when you get Tk'd and the guy doesn't even say sry.. I hate that, so I shoot him in the head next round.


----------



## Blue

A screenshot of Fable. It's taken fairly early on in the game.


----------



## Jon Boy

you think they are good check out this 1.


----------



## stalex111

Ahah, i see i'm not the only one to love runescape and Doom 3. Well, nice shots, i'll see what i can do, btw, can you put old doom shots??? I know i sound crazy, but apart from the graphics, the first dooms are great!
BTW, for all doom players, turn off the light and put sound up, play for about 1hour, then have somebody touch your shoulder without you knowing. Thats a recipe for near heart attack. It happened to me


----------



## skidude

stalex111 said:
			
		

> Ahah, i see i'm not the only one to love runescape and Doom 3. Well, nice shots, i'll see what i can do, btw, can you put old doom shots??? I know i sound crazy, but apart from the graphics, the first dooms are great!
> BTW, for all doom players, turn off the light and put sound up, play for about 1hour, then have somebody touch your shoulder without you knowing. Thats a recipe for near heart attack. It happened to me



Lol, tried and true man..... I love Doom 3, and I still got like at least 20 shots I haven't posted from that game, I'll post some of em later!


----------



## speedyink

HAHAHAHA!! This guy gets OWNED!!!


----------



## skidude

YA MAN COD!! I was hoping someone would post a COD screen, I love that game, but dont have any good shots of it yet. Good shot though, nice work.


----------



## 34erd

Isn't it against forum rules to have double acounts...

Nice screenshots everyone.


----------



## speedyink

This one is a bit better.  My brother was playing in the first shot, and I just hit the print screen button as he was playing.  This one I lined myself up before the guy got owned


----------



## Geoff

if you took that ss, then why does it say "call of duty 2, pre release demo" at the top?


----------



## speedyink

Have you played it yet?  Thats there the whole time you play


----------



## speedyink

Time for some Myst V Shots:


----------



## skidude

Those gfx. are good, here are some more of mine:


----------



## skidude




----------



## speedyink

I can see you really like doom 3


----------



## Filip

these are the ones from nba live 2005 with kevin garnett


----------



## Filip

oh and i love this ones from half life 2





take a look at water, it's so nice and shiny


----------



## Grasshopper

Don't know what these will look like, but here it goes.  
Guess I'll have to go to imageshack, eh.


----------



## skidude

speedyink said:
			
		

> I can see you really like doom 3


 Yup, my favorite game besides CS; Source. Oh, BTW, nice screens everyone, I love that one with HL2 where you are usin the grav gun!!! I always tried to get a shot like that but never could get it right.


----------



## Filip

time to bring this thread back, come on folks post your screenshots


----------



## Geoff

i never actually tried to get that ss from the zombie and saw, but it does look pretty cool when it happens.  i'll try and take some pics with halo.


----------



## skidude

Post them when you do, I'm running out of mine!!


----------



## super_xero

what game is that fourth from top (picture)


----------



## Archangel

battlefield 2


----------



## skidude

Yup, BF2. I'll try and get some nasty UT 2004 and XIII screens to post, stay tuned!!


----------



## Archangel

the fps is always like this ( somtimes even higher )  and ive already set everything to highest 1280x1024 

anyway,. the next BF2 pic ill post is a X-35 flying inverted through a street..  ( moi  )


----------



## MatrixEVO

Howcome nobody has posted FarCry screenshots? I will once I install it.


----------



## skidude

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Howcome nobody has posted FarCry screenshots? I will once I install it.



Don't have that game- want it though.

Cant wait for the next shot archangel!!


----------



## speedyink

I have that game...

STAY TUNED!!!


----------



## speedyink

some funny deaths...
















Now before you go calling me a weird murderer guy, my friend took these.  I haven't taken any of Far Cry yet, but you will see them when I do


----------



## kreg

why does your fps look different than everyone elses?  its usually red, and has an average and a current.  what command do you use to get that?


----------



## MatrixEVO

Dude, I don't see any FPS indicator on those FarCry screenshots.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Dude, I don't see any FPS indicator on those FarCry screenshots.



he must think the ammo on the bottom right is FPS, lol


----------



## Blue

> why does your fps look different than everyone elses? its usually red, and has an average and a current. what command do you use to get that?



Errrr I dont see any either.


----------



## speedyink

I have a feeling he was talking about the battlefield 2 pictures that were above mine.


----------



## super_xero

me either ?


----------



## Filip

why don't you guys turn on the anti aliasing, i mean the edges are just too rough, and the screen shots would be better, i always enable the AA, HL2 is set to 6x


----------



## Archangel

i have AA turned on i have it set to 4x.


----------



## speedyink

AA is on 4x on my COD 2 shots.


----------



## skidude

kreg said:
			
		

> why does your fps look different than everyone elses?  its usually red, and has an average and a current.  what command do you use to get that?



That is fraps (in the BF2 screens) its only red when you are taking demo footage.


----------



## skidude

Ok people, I have the ultimate screenshot right here:


----------



## Filip

lol, that's that electroshock thingy that they use in hospitals, u fried him alright


----------



## elmarcorulz

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> lol, that's that electroshock thingy that they use in hospitals, u fried him alright


defribulators. had them used on me twice (in real life, not on BF2)


----------



## Filip

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> defribulators. had them used on me twice (in real life, not on BF2)



man, you were like dead, beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep, scary


----------



## skidude

That shot was the proudest moment of my BF2 career, just yelling to myself "CLEAR" and then shocking him gave me a nice laugh, not to mention everyone after that saying stuff like "OOOOOOOOOOOOOOWNED" it was the best.


----------



## Doom_Machine




----------



## skidude

Is that UT 2004???


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:
			
		

> That shot was the proudest moment of my BF2 career, just yelling to myself "CLEAR" and then shocking him gave me a nice laugh, not to mention everyone after that saying stuff like "OOOOOOOOOOOOOOWNED" it was the best.


LOL, that must of been so funny to watch through a sniper scope


			
				filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> man, you were like dead, beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep, scary


yea, infact, it was the doctors that shocked my heart to kill me......on purpose!


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Is that UT 2004???



no, i dont think it is UT, but if it is, its most likely not 2004, the graphics arn't that good in the ss.


----------



## Doom_Machine

i'll get some good ones later when i get all my games reinstalled






and this ones from the watermill 3d screensaver but still has good graphics.


----------



## Doom_Machine

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> no, i dont think it is UT, but if it is, its most likely not 2004, the graphics arn't that good in the ss.



yes its a level thats in both ut 03 and 04

it doesnt look good simply cuz its a jpg image of low resolution

are we allowed to use full bmp images here??


----------



## elmarcorulz

Doom_Machine said:
			
		

> yes its a level thats in both ut 03 and 04
> 
> it doesnt look good simply cuz its a jpg image of low resolution
> 
> are we allowed to use full bmp images here??


i dont see why not


----------



## skidude

Doom_Machine said:
			
		

> are we allowed to use full bmp images here??



I used JPEG's and they are very good quality.


----------



## Filip

Doom_Machine said:
			
		

>


Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas, that's the best game ever, but they still got to work on the player textures


----------



## Geoff

that doesnt look like its better quality then GTA: Vice City.


----------



## Apathetic

when you take a pic of wow it says "screen captured", where do I find it? or do I have to paste it?


----------



## skidude

Go into paint and hit paste. That is if you are using the print screen button.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

> when you take a pic of wow it says "screen captured", where do I find it? or do I have to paste it?



with WoW it saves the file as a format that is not supported by paint, you have to download a program to view it and you can find your screenshots in your wow directory in program files!!


----------



## tweaker

Here is some HL2 screens I made a few months ago.

My crappy Barton/6600 didn't like higher res than 10x76 in HL2, I'll take some higher res/better quality screens when I get the time now that I finally got some modern hardware.


----------



## tweaker




----------



## tweaker




----------



## tweaker




----------



## tweaker

The crappy 6600 Hynix mem pushed some artifacts in the last 4.


----------



## Archangel

arnt those "artifact" part of the game?
because, as far as i remember, i have seen them to on my pc


----------



## skidude

Nice shots tweaker!


----------



## Doom_Machine

wouldnt mind seeing more myst 5 pics...might get it,maybe but while i wait heres some painkiller to numb the senses






this is one big mofo


----------



## skidude

Nice i have painkiller and love that game, the first one is the best!


----------



## elmarcorulz

A funny glitch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A Limo mod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And another mod, this time the SAPD 4x4


----------



## dragon2309

he he, one of my bad days on CS:CZ.....


----------



## skidude

Lol nice here are some more screens:


----------



## skidude




----------



## Doom_Machine




----------



## skidude

Is that Vamprie:Bloodlines??


----------



## Doom_Machine

skidude said:
			
		

> Is that Vamprie:Bloodlines??



yep, has decent story and graphics, but level design in terrible, you just talk to people and go do lame quests.

thought i'd add a few more....i'm still waiting on more myst 5 screenshots...cmon people!!







this one makes a good wallpaper


----------



## skidude

Well people, skidude is just a screenshot machine, here are some more:


----------



## skidude




----------



## 4W4K3

Will CS:S run decently on a 9600 non-pro?


----------



## skidude

Depends on the processor, but it should. Maybe not all maxed out, but it will run definetly on high, with maybe just shadows or water details turned down a little. CS:S is a wicked fun game, so I recommend it.


----------



## speedyink

I'm sorry Doom Machine, I only have the demo for Myst 5.  And I deleted it cause I beat it.  I might buy it once the price comes down (something that Myst games tend to do).  How about some Myst: Uru shots?  Let me play it a bit...


----------



## spacedude89

Garrys mod for HL2, and just so you know, those are explosive barrels! BANG!


----------



## spacedude89

btw, what servers do you play in skidude? 
im mainly in the moongamers servers


----------



## speedyink

TA DA!  Here are 7 Myst: Uru Shots I took.  Had to beat a freakin age to get them.


----------



## speedyink

Part 2


----------



## kof2000




----------



## kof2000




----------



## kof2000




----------



## Archangel

Finally ive got the starship troopers demo 














this game is quite hard to run ( fps ).  but at least everything on highest


----------



## skidude

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> btw, what servers do you play in skidude?
> im mainly in the moongamers servers



Here and there, mainly in either the |KOF| Clan server or the 5.0 Clan server. 

BTW- Those myst graphics never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Doom_Machine

farcry shots with 4x AA and still averaging 69.766 fps


----------



## Doom_Machine




----------



## diduknowthat

nice graphics doom machines! the reflections looks awesome! btw, what game is that?


----------



## Geoff

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> nice graphics doom machines! the reflections looks awesome! btw, what game is that?



i know the first one is farcry, i think the 2nd on is also but im not sure.


----------



## Blue

Yes they are all Farcry.


----------



## Doom_Machine

yep, all farcry, beutifal game isnt it....i'll post some quake 4 shots when i get it probly thursday or friday at latest hopefully but seeing how crappy my windows is running think i better format and install my newer nlited version tomorrow after work.


----------



## skidude

Is far cry worth buying??


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Is far cry worth buying??



it has good graphics, but personally i dont really like it.  Anywaysm here are some screen shots:


----------



## skidude

Watch the swearing in that last pic 

Good shots BTW.


----------



## Geoff

Heres some from Halo:


----------



## skidude

Hahahaha, love that last one.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, love that last one.



lol, i like it to.  I find it hilarious when i shoot a rocket at a warthog right when someone is about to get in it


----------



## Blue

> Is far cry worth buying??



It definitely is. Although its all opinion I think the majority would say its worth it.


----------



## Geoff

Blue said:
			
		

> It definitely is. Although its all opinion I think the majority would say its worth it.




My friend loves it, but i find that some parts are kinda boring, since at some parts your the only person around and your just walking through the jungle, but its only $20, and i would say buy it, you may really like it.


----------



## Archangel

skidude said:
			
		

> Is far cry worth buying??



the cool thing on farcry is that you can play stealthy.. or you can choose to play it like halo. ( however.. you health wont last long.)
so, if you liked splinter cell, but got annoyed that when you were discovered, the mission was over.  FarCry is definately something for you


----------



## Doom_Machine

> Is far cry worth buying??



for $20, you cant beat it, its an awesome game, the levels are huge, enemies are smart and the game is extremely customizable, lot of graphic details can be enhanced in the system.ini if your pc can handle it, the editor is very easy to use, i made my own island in about an hour, some levels you can find yourself walking alot in the jungle but personally i like exploring the jungle, the sounds and ambience is very realistic, from the tropical birds flying and swooping into the water to the fish and fireflys, granted alot more couldve been done to the animal population. the storyline is also pretty good, there are lots of maps to download, theres or was a mod that had dinasours in it that looked really good but not sure if it ever came out or not.....overall i dont think theres anyone out there that would say they hate the game thats for sure.


----------



## Blue




----------



## Xycron

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Will CS:S run decently on a 9600 non-pro?


If you still ned to k,now, then yes, yes it will, easily just not on highest settings.


----------



## maroon1

from the screenshots of quake4 , i think quake4 will be much more better than doom3, i will buy it a soon as possible, and thanku blue for these screenshots


----------



## Blue

> from the screenshots of quake4 , i think quake4 will be much more better than doom3, i will buy it a soon as possible, and thanku blue for these screenshots



N/P. Sadly the quality had to be lowered to host on  photobucket. Here is a couple of multiplayer screens. In order to retain a bit of quality I made them smaller.


----------



## Blue

couple of higher quality ones.


----------



## skidude

Wow I cannot wait to get that game!!


----------



## Geoff

that looks like really good graphics, what fps do you get?


----------



## maroon1

and at what video setting u run it ?


----------



## Blue

Depending on the action its been anywhere around 28-60 FPS more consistantly around 45-53 with moderate action. Still seems to be fairly smooth gameplay. The settings are set to high quality with 1280x1024 Antialiasing x4.

Video OC'd

Core: 380
mem freq: 1.03GHZ

Cpu OC'd to 2.31GHZ

All stock cooling.


----------



## Doom_Machine

heres my benchmarks of it...it is better than doom3...but not all that, very mediocre
athlon64 4000+
6800gt 400mhz 81.84 drivers
1gb corsair ram

2005-10-19 16:39:51 - Quake4
Frames: 3067 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 25.558 - Min: 8 - Max: 61

2005-10-19 16:42:27 - Quake4
Frames: 3186 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 26.550 - Min: 7 - Max: 63

2005-10-19 16:52:06 - Quake4
Frames: 718 - Time: 32337ms - Avg: 22.203 - Min: 5 - Max: 60

2005-10-19 16:55:06 - Quake4
Frames: 1628 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 13.566 - Min: 6 - Max: 25


----------



## Renzore101

Wow quake looks incredible, even better than doom they're gonna have to come out with a 512 card soon or my computer is gonna die lol.


----------



## Blue

Getting near the end now. Not sure how far but I must be close, Hope not .


----------



## skidude

Dude, if you are near the end then the game is only like 7 hours long, I doubt you are near it. For Doom 3 i thought i was close to the end like 5 times and I was wrong.


----------



## Blue

> Dude, if you are near the end then the game is only like 7 hours long,



Dude I read a review where it said the game was around 10 hours long. Although I dunno but sometimes you can kind of feel that your near the end. I'll let ya know. taking break for now as I've gotten the mother of all headaches at the moment.


----------



## skidude

Blue said:
			
		

> Dude I read a review where it said the game was around 10 hours long.



that SUCKS.


----------



## super_xero

10 hours is quite short i hate short games but i allso hate long games because for me they dont have much replayability i say inbetween is right for me


----------



## Blue

Whoa! Rocketboy!


----------



## super_xero

lol wow you can tell who has been eating all the pies


----------



## super_xero

blue how does your system run gona get kinda the same rig sorry about the of topic but i dont see the point of starting thred just for that


----------



## Blue

I figure it runs quite well . Of course I think you could do better for not much more, like get an Athlon 3500+ and run your ram duel channel for around $10-20 more. At the moment I can run all current games at high settings and have a very enjoyable experience. The trick is also in the extras like get a nice keyboard and mouse as well as a great 5.1 surround sound or higher.


----------



## Doom_Machine

i have to recall my benchmarks of Q4, i realized after my recovery i dont have dx 9 but 8.1, really need to reformat as my pc takes a minute longer to boot than normal.

right now i'm trying to figure out how to brighten up the game a tad...even outside dark areas are pitch black and doesnt look right.


----------



## super_xero

blue can i cope with quite a few prograns at a time multitasking your cpu


----------



## Blue

> blue can i cope with quite a few prograns at a time multitasking your cpu



I recall burning a game to DVD while playing Farcry without a stutter. It does multi task fairly well yes.


----------



## randruff

This is me riding shotgun in the SU-34 in BF2. Nice shot of the pilot, not a cloud in the sky.

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b177/randruff/Pilot.jpg


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> I see fraps is running, good program. But you don't need it to take screenshots u know, just hit the print screen button.



what is fraps??


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> I know some of you people have awesome screenshots, and I thought we should an unoffical "contest" to see whose is best, here is one of my best shots, taken from Doom 3.



what program do you use to monitor the frames per second on the screen there is it free or do you have to buy it and where can i get it. i was wondering what kind of FPS i would get running battlefield 2 on my X300 SE o can run it at 800X600 resolution and everything else on medium with no lag is that good for a x300 se


----------



## Archangel

Blue said:
			
		

> I figure it runs quite well . Of course I think you could do better for not much more, like get an Athlon 3500+ and run your ram duel channel for around $10-20 more. At the moment I can run all current games at high settings and have a very enjoyable experience. The trick is also in the extras like get a nice keyboard and mouse as well as a great 5.1 surround sound or higher.



well.. thry the fear demo on highest settings then.  20fps max ingame with fraps turned on


----------



## The Astroman

Nice bike stunt.






Bike freefall!! YEEEEEHAAA!






This is a nice stunt on my Hummer H2 which I downloaded off the net. It's very well done, don't you think?? 

EDIT: I downloaded the car, not the pic.  And the car is very well done, not the stunt (well it too, but that's not what I meant)


----------



## The Astroman

No messing with me!






Die! DIE!!!



			
				AMD64 said:
			
		

> what program do you use to monitor the frames per second on the screen there is it free or do you have to buy it and where can i get it. i was wondering what kind of FPS i would get running battlefield 2 on my X300 SE o can run it at 800X600 resolution and everything else on medium with no lag is that good for a x300 se



Fraps. http://www.fraps.com/

You can buy it for 37$.


----------



## Geoff

that last one is pretty funny.


----------



## randruff

I have a couple screenshots on photobucket.com, how do i get the actual pic in my reply as opposed to a link?


----------



## apj101

randruff said:
			
		

> I have a couple screenshots on photobucket.com, how do i get the actual pic in my reply as opposed to a link?


Embedd the link to the image between two "img" and "/img"  tags (however replace the quotation marks with [ and ] )


----------



## randruff

apj101 said:
			
		

> Embedd the link to the image between two "img" and "/img"  tags (however replace the quotation marks with [ and ] )



Thanks apj, much appreciated.

Ok so again, here is me riding shotgun in a jet in BF2. Nice pic of the pilot.


----------



## Blue

> what program do you use to monitor the frames per second on the screen there is it free or do you have to buy it and where can i get it. i was wondering what kind of FPS i would get running battlefield 2 on my X300 SE o can run it at 800X600 resolution and everything else on medium with no lag is that good for a x300 se



From the looks of that screenshots (Doom3) he is not running fraps. In many game engines there are console commands to have the game show the FPS.

Quake 4 and i'm sure Doom3 (same engine) is "com_show fps 1" without the quotes .



> well.. thry the fear demo on highest settings then. 20fps max ingame with fraps turned on



Why does it slow it down allot? Also as I said I'm not running Fraps.



> Originally Posted by skidude
> I see fraps is running, good program. But you don't need it to take screenshots u know, just hit the print screen button.



Also Fraps is a much better tool for taking screenshots then the print screen button because you can take only one screenshot at a time this way then you have to exit the game to past into paint (sux). Many games also have a take screenshot option as I've done with the Quake 4 shots by hitting f12. Some games screenshot button is actually the print screen button where everytime you hit it a screenshot is taking rather then having to leave game and paste into paint.



> what is fraps??



Fraps is a program that you can use to put a reading of how many FPS you get in game in one of the 4 corner of your screen. You can also record demos as well as take many screenshots etc.


----------



## The Astroman

I have ~60 FPS in GTA San Andreas, but when I start filming it, it drops down to ~18 FPS!! Isn't that a bit exagerated?


----------



## Blue

Well sadly I was right and near the end I was :'(. Although I must say I think the game was just the right length, It just felt right. Also with all the talk of Quake 4 I forgot to add that the levels load twice as fast as Doom3 levels.











The End.


----------



## skidude

Wow, the artwork in that game is amazing, cant wait to get it!


----------



## Doom_Machine

i finally got q4 to run smoothly, get 30fps with 8x filtering, just got to the part where you ride in the mech warrior..how far in the game am i blue? this game is starting to get old quick and i have tendancies to never finish games.


----------



## Blue

> just got to the part where you ride in the mech warrior..how far in the game am i blue?



Not halfway I don't think. Just wondering what is it about the game your not liking? I honestly could have done without any vehicle rides myself. Although I still loved the game. Also have you played any previous Quake games?


----------



## Doom_Machine

Blue said:
			
		

> Not halfway I don't think. Just wondering what is it about the game your not liking? I honestly could have done without any vehicle rides myself. Although I still loved the game. Also have you played any previous Quake games?



for me its 4 things...guess i got spoiled by farcry. i find the scenery in q4 bland, desert/rock/metal. and i hate how many corridoor (doom3like) levels it has. running around in hallways just isnt my flavor.

i find the enemies are retarded, i'd prefer a more military action from them but i understand their cyborgs n all and part of how it is....but just once i'd like to see an enemy in any game see that its outnumbered and retreat.

too much time is spent solo and without squadmates which i think is the funnest part.

outside levels have too many pitch black areas despite it being daylight..it just doesnt look right. some light reflections have no source. that alone kinda takes me out of the experience.

i find myself making comparisons to halo 2....graphics aside of course.
but since its the only game thats most similar, halo2 had impressive architecture, alien atomosphere, larger outdoor levels, more vehicles, less time spent solo, more realistic air raids/large battle areas with more enemies.
but seriously though if you played halo i think you understand what i mean.

like take the beginning of halo2 where your on your teams ship...and q4's level where your on your sides ship, the hallways are narrow, and people talking to each other but overall looks like any level in doom3, pipes,wires..etc.
in halo2 the ship areas are larger, people chatting still, large windows with views of earth and battleships all over the place, interior has plants and overll nicer to look at...but thats just my opinion of it all, q4 is still fun to an extent

i'm still gonna try to finish q4, but its feeling repetitive to me.


----------



## Blue

I hear ya %100. I think Quake 4 is gonna appeal more to gamers that have followed the Quake series or rather played Quake 2 LOL. Also those that loved Doom 3 should enjoy this one.

Gets me thinking, Game creators don't like to stray far from game play in sequels and I figure this is good as your basically looking for the same experience although be it a more updated one . I'm just not sure how far you can carry game play that's a decade old in some cases. Gamers that have never played a particular series are not going to want to play them in many cases I think. Although ID & Raven did add vehicles to the mix to keep up with the times they kept the enemy's basically retarded as in past Quake games.

Well I did enjoy Quake 4 allot and on another note of game style they did brighten up "some" of the levels and I did notice there is actually some COLOR! . This makes me happy because one of my biggest pet peeves in FPS games and especially the Quake series is that there was way to much brown and dull textures.


----------



## randruff

This guy was hurting after a well placed 12 guage to the torso area.


----------



## 4W4K3

I will have to post of some Max Payne 2 screenies, I jsut got it to work after a little difficulty but it runs smooth as butter. I am amazed, I figured I'd have to at least run it on lower settings to get it to play, but i set everything high (jsut not AA/AF) and it's beautiful. so fun


----------



## Ku-sama

I Thought this was pretty funnny





Here I had punched a jackel and he flew over the side, leaving his purple blood scattered over this whole area





Ring breaking


----------



## skidude

Lol love that first one.... its one of those "no crap" moments.


----------



## Doom_Machine

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> I will have to post of some Max Payne 2 screenies, I jsut got it to work after a little difficulty but it runs smooth as butter. I am amazed, I figured I'd have to at least run it on lower settings to get it to play, but i set everything high (jsut not AA/AF) and it's beautiful. so fun



i think maxpayne 2 to this date has the best realistic looking graphics ive ever seen
theres a mod where you can play it in first person...it plays good like that and is way better i think, theres also another mod that adds some stuff and makes the bullet time alot cooler, cant wait to see what maxpayne 3 will look like.
 i'll have to install that game again after i get my new mobo and hardrive.


----------



## TheKeVo

World of Warcraft


----------



## Doom_Machine

these are screenshots i found of elder scrolls 4 oblivion, the detail is awesome, definitly looks like the kind of game you could get yourself totally lost in and do whatever you want. www.eldersrcolls.com


----------



## skidude

Wtf are the system req's for that game?!?!? Jeez, i betcha u need a poweplant in your house to run that game full detail. That deer looks amazingly real!


----------



## hypojam

Kinda Artistic


----------



## super_xero

lol verry artistic there should be paintings of games ect in art musiums then i might go lol


----------



## hypojam

Why Doesnt It Look Impressive? 

Anyways: 1280x1024, High Detail, 2xAA  
Average framerate came out as 39FPS


----------



## skidude

With an FX5900?!?!?!?! Wtf.....


----------



## hypojam

skidude said:
			
		

> With an FX5900?!?!?!?! Wtf.....



I used fraps to record the average fps! 
That result was after playing the game for 15 mins.






and heres what my system looks like


----------



## Ku-sama

overclocked the hell out of it? tis a purdy cooling system you have on it


----------



## hypojam

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> overclocked the hell out of it? tis a purdy cooling system you have on it



The CPU isnt overclocked that much 

I dont like overclocking graphics cards so my fx5900 is standard


----------



## Blue

Yes that is a nice looking computer. Anyhow... the screenshot that reads 39FPS has no detail in it whatsoever.


----------



## hypojam

Blue said:
			
		

> Yes that is a nice looking computer. Anyhow... the screenshot that reads 39FPS has no detail in it whatsoever.



that was the average frame rate over the last 15 or so mins of playing the game you see in the top left hand corner of that screen shot. 
Sorry for ending the testing in such a boring and dull bit of the game

Here is what Fraps reported:

doom3 2005-10-12 12-36-55-10 minmaxavg
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
 34398,    873590,  13,  63, 39.375

and heres another one:

doom3 2005-10-27 23-36-30-95 minmaxavg
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  8070,    205381,  20,  63, 39.293


----------



## super_xero

ye it was a bit boring but o well i like the doom 3 pic where its like shes begging for her life (o please dont kill me mr doom man with a huge gun) pshh


----------



## hypojam

Sorry  I kinda took over page 19


----------



## super_xero

lol no probs made the page look more attractive lol above anything


----------



## Raditz

Come to think of it I'm almost finish with the game and I still haven't find any good screenshots. Last time I took some but it didn't work, this I fixed the problem but I haven't got and good view at the end.


----------



## skidude

Raditz said:
			
		

> Come to think of it I'm almost finish with the game and I still haven't find any good screenshots. Last time I took some but it didn't work, this I fixed the problem but I haven't got and good view at the end.



I've got at least 20 from that game, take a look in the first 5 pages or so


----------



## Doom_Machine

just saw the hd video for oblivion and wow, makes farcry look like an old nintendo game devloped by eidos ..only one more month till its release

http://static.bethsoft.com/downloads/video/OblivionTrailerDIVXHD.avi


----------



## Blue

Not sure if its just me there but you got a link that works?


----------



## elmarcorulz

Blue said:
			
		

> Not sure if its just me there but you got a link that works?


the link works for me, its downloading as i speak


----------



## Blue

Strange indeedy there. I've reset modem. Hell even cleared Cache... Hmmmm.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Blue said:
			
		

> Strange indeedy there. I've reset modem. Hell even cleared Cache... Hmmmm.


http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=6976 - try this


----------



## Blue

> http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=6976 - try this



Worked great, Thank you.


----------



## Verve

Just figured this looked cool. A guy just hangin off the wall, lol.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i know is not a screen shoot but hey


----------



## speedyink

I took some more COD2 pics.  Still only have the demo though....


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

call of duty reminds me of moh and i dont like ww2 games any more cuz every one copyed moh and i rather play a diffent game 


and what they should do is insted of making all ww2 games in the eurpean theater is make it in the pacific theater


----------



## rockfnbttm

Edit


----------



## rockfnbttm

Wish I had my flashlight on, but this pic was kinda cool. His legs got pinned to the wall, above his head. Not sure if you guys can see it, but there are no legs touching the floor.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

that cool 

and what do u mean edit


----------



## rockfnbttm

woops, i put that up because i messed up on putting the pic, so i was going to edit it with the new pic inside... accidently made a whole new post tho, my bad


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok that all right 

i though that u were talking about my post


----------



## hypojam




----------



## dragon2309

ooooh, perrrdy


----------



## hypojam

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> ooooh, perrrdy



Its so hard to get good screenshots 

I just make fraps take 1 screenshot every 1 second I end up with a folder filled with 100's of screenshots lolhahaha


----------



## hypojam

Nice Lighting On That Beast


----------



## skidude

Ok, what in the hell is the monster on that first set of pics on this page.... i really dont remember that one...


----------



## hypojam

skidude said:
			
		

> Ok, what in the hell is the monster on that first set of pics on this page.... i really dont remember that one...



Its Called An Archvile, its very common!


----------



## skidude

Wait, I know what they are now, I just never seen 'em that close. They are those things that like shoot lightning outta their hands right?


----------



## hypojam

skidude said:
			
		

> Wait, I know what they are now, I just never seen 'em that close. They are those things that like shoot lightning outta their hands right?



Yea there hands go on fire


----------



## P11

Here's some AOE3 skirmish......


----------



## skidude

Whoa that new engine is good!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

that is so cool but ill get that game for xmas and along with fear


----------



## Geoff

I just got Doom 3 and Age of Empires 3, i'll take some screen shots once i start to play it.


----------



## Blue

Yes I have Age Of Empires 3 and have played it for a bit. Its a good game.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so would u recamend geting doom 3 now ven though it is old or go for fear


----------



## Blue

> so would u recamend geting doom 3 now ven though it is old or go for fear



F.E.A.R. is a much better game in my books. I think Doom 3 is worth the play though but unless you have money burning I would pick up F.E.A.R. and perhaps grab Doom 3 when its on sale.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

here is a wallpaper from mech 4 (i wish they would make mech 5)







i know its not related but hey


----------



## rockfnbttm

Doom 3 is now $20, a real good price. But overall, FEAR is a much better game.


----------



## spawn

that cts getting a lil to touchy for an fps


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

nobody like the crash or the mech


----------



## spawn

they nice but not really screenshots, wallpaper and pic

that crash is pretty sick though, hes ganna be felling that one later


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

yeah i know that they arent screen shots but hey



how do u take screenshots and then find them


----------



## spawn

depends on the game and if it lets

u can always hit print screen and post it in paint after

for steam games its in your games folder
ex. cs:source
c://..../steamapps/account name/cs:source/cstrike/screenshots
and there a key under options to take them, default is F5 for steam games


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

what about quake 4


----------



## Geoff

Heres one from Age of Empires III:


----------



## Blue

> what about quake 4



If its Quake 4 then you hit F12 and they are saved in "C:\Program Files\id Software\Quake 4\q4base\screenshots" You have to change the format though as you will find them in .tga and winders viewer etc. don't allow you to view the format.

You could also use fraps to take the screenshots and choose the format like .jpg.


----------



## skidude

Just use the "print screen" button and go into paint and hit paste. However, some games have a take screenshot button and it just saves it to a game folder.


----------



## Blue

The problem with the print screen button is that you can take just one screenshot at a time, You then have to leave game and open MSPaint and paste then save and yada yada. See how long and frankly a pain in the butt this is? .... When a game has a screenshot button you can take many screenshots while your playing which is much more convenient.


----------



## Geoff

Most new games allow you to press a button such as F5 to take a screen shot.  If not, then there are tons of 3rd party software that allows you to do that.


----------



## skidude

Like fraps... I never knew of the screenshot button in games until HL2, so all my Doom 3 screens (20 somethin of em) were taken with the print screen button.


----------



## Blue

> so all my Doom 3 screens (20 somethin of em) were taken with the print screen button.



Ouch . That must have been a pain in the ars.


----------



## skidude

You have no idea, especially w/ the Doom3 load times.... took forever!


----------



## super_xero

does anyone o of any programs


----------



## elmarcorulz

super_xero said:
			
		

> does anyone o of any programs


To take screenshits? FRAPS


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok i still dont under stand how to look at the screen shot that i took so can so one help me


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> To take screenshits? FRAPS


You mean screen*shots* right 



			
				fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> ok i still dont under stand how to look at the screen shot that i took so can so one help me


Did you use FRAPS or the one built into the game?  With FRAPS, the defualt folder is C:/FRAPS and your ss's should be there.  If you used the in-game program, then they should be in your game folder, either in the main directory or in a folder labeled "screens" or something to that extent.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so what is fraps and how do i use it 


and the one in the game (quake 4) it puts it in the game file but i cant veiw it


----------



## Blue

> ok i still dont under stand how to look at the screen shot that i took so can so one help me



What game? how did you take the screenshot?


----------



## Ku-sama

from a game i play sometimes, Nitto 1320

Http://www.Nitto1320.com/









look me up, im Ku-sama


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

Blue said:
			
		

> What game? how did you take the screenshot?


quake 4 and i used the f12 key


----------



## Blue

> quake 4 and i used the f12 key



Ohhhhh thought I mentioned somewhere how to view them.... Anyhow here again. Goto the following directory assuming this is where you have installed the game. C:\Program Files\id Software\Quake 4\q4base\screenshots... Once your there you'll notice that they are .tga format. Just use Photoshop, Gimp or whatever program you have to view and manipulate photos to open them with and then you can save them to another format like .jpeg


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

Blue said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh thought I mentioned somewhere how to view them.... Anyhow here again. Goto the following directory assuming this is where you have installed the game. C:\Program Files\id Software\Quake 4\q4base\screenshots... Once your there you'll notice that they are .tga format. Just use Photoshop, Gimp or whatever program you have to view and manipulate photos to open them with and then you can save them to another format like .jpeg


i dont have photoshop or gimp i have paint and fax and photo viewer


----------



## Blue

Gimp is free. It in my opinion is a decent application so if your interested http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/stable.html

I dont believe paint will open the files.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

what do i download and is it safe


----------



## Blue

Its very safe yes.

Download the "GTK+ 2 for Windows (version 2.6.9)" and instal it.

Next download "The Gimp for Windows (version 2.2.9)" and instal it.

This application is a very powerful little application with many, many options. If you ask me its very much worth the price they ask for many applications on the market but its very much free .

http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/stable.html


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

do u use it



i have it now and now im going to start to post screen shots of my games


----------



## Blue

No, I used to use it but I use adobe photoshop now. I love the gimp though. When you instal just about any distro of Linux you  get the Gimp software. Much better then Windows paint. Really is a shame that Microsoft doesn't have a similier piece of software that installs with the OS.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

quake 4 screenshots


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i forgot some 

















and how said that doom 3 had better graphics


----------



## maroon1

i don't care about graphics. doom3 and quake4 both have good graphics, anyway i have quake4 and it think the gameplay in quake4 is much much better than DOOM3 or HL2. QUAKE4 gives u the best game enjoyment and quake4 is one of the best FPS game i have ever played


----------



## maroon1

screenshots for UT2007
http://www.planetunreal.com/envy/screens.shtml


----------



## elmarcorulz

maroon1 said:
			
		

> screenshots for UT2007
> http://www.planetunreal.com/envy/screens.shtml


Is it me, or does the buggy bare a slight resemblence the the Warthog in Halo.


----------



## Geoff

Wow! UT2007 looks amazing!!  Im guessing that it has HDR right?


----------



## Archangel

maroon1 said:
			
		

> screenshots for UT2007
> http://www.planetunreal.com/envy/screens.shtml



well.. thats not in game, but it definately looks nice.
but i wont say anything b4 i have seen in game screens ( anyone remembers the difference between in game, and movie grafics of older games? like wing commander III)


----------



## Geoff

It says that they have screenshots *and* concept art.


----------



## Archangel

yes.. but i want actual in game screenshots.. not just models


----------



## maroon1

Archangel said:
			
		

> well.. thats not in game, but it definately looks nice.
> but i wont say anything b4 i have seen in game screens ( anyone remembers the difference between in game, and movie grafics of older games? like wing commander III)



what do u mean by ''thats not in game''

look here


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so when is that game going to come out 


and no one can beat those screenshots of mein (hahahahahahaha)


----------



## skidude

Oh man, I want Quake 4 BAD!!!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

like the screenshots (and that is only on the high and not ultra)my pc wont let me go ultra


----------



## Geoff

*Oh no!! Dont shoot me!! *


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

but thats halo (why)



ill get more quake 4 screenshots for u people and they will be good ok ..... ok


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> *Oh no!! Dont shoot me!! *




Lol just shoot him back, I did


----------



## Geoff

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> but thats halo (why)


what do you mean why?  its a good game


----------



## Archangel

halo's a much better hame as Doom 3.. i even like it more than HL2.
the gameplay is just awesome.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Archangel said:
			
		

> halo's a much better hame as Doom 3.. i even like it more than HL2.
> the gameplay is just awesome.


Halleluja


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> what do you mean why?  its a good game


its a gooooooooood game and i loved it but it is kinda old too me and i like to play mohaas online so


----------



## mega10169

Archangel said:
			
		

> halo's a much better hame as Doom 3.. i even like it more than HL2.
> the gameplay is just awesome.


Doesn't it feel way to repetetive though? It's always large groups of aliens attacking in the same way in every part of the game.

I'll get some game screen here eventually.


----------



## skidude

Check this people: Playing BF2 today, looked at the scoreboard and noticed this asshole


----------



## Archangel

mega10169 said:
			
		

> Doesn't it feel way to repetetive though? It's always large groups of aliens attacking in the same way in every part of the game.
> 
> I'll get some game screen here eventually.



shure.. but tell me 1 game that isnt?   still, they are all really good


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:
			
		

> Check this people: Playing BF2 today, looked at the scoreboard and noticed this asshole


LMAO, what an idiot


----------



## maroon1

quake4 has a better single player than HALO


----------



## Geoff

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> its a gooooooooood game and i loved it but it is kinda old too me and i like to play mohaas online so



old as in bad graphics, or old aS in you've played it too much?  Because MOHAA is much older then halo.



			
				maroon1 said:
			
		

> quake4 has a better single player than HALO



I dont like halo sp that much either, but i never did it before so i decided to take a shot at it.


----------



## Doom_Machine

check out these graphics, cant wait till it comes out


----------



## skidude

Would that be Elder Scrolls 4 by any chance??

BTW- Does anyone have COD 2 yet? Post some screens if you do, but Im gonna see if I can find it in the stores today.


----------



## 34erd

Yeah, I do, I can post some screens tomorrow, I'm doing a bunch of stuff today.  I just dont like how missions are so repetetive in enviroment.  After 10 missions in the desert, I'm getting kind of sick of it...


----------



## Doom_Machine

almost...it is gothic 3, both games will be somewhat similar although i think gothic 3 graphics look a bit more photorealistic while oblivion has a fantasy kinda look but cant wait for both though


----------



## skidude

Wow, I'll put gothic 3 on my list of games to get then...

I just got COD 2 and I'll post some screens ASAP


----------



## super_xero

i wouldnt like to get eaten by that aligator in teh pic lol the graphics look good expesically the rynos


----------



## Doom_Machine

theres some other great pics with t rex eating something at gamespy.com apparantly they like dinosaurs, but its 49 thousand squar kilometers so it certainly to be a good game for exploring if nothing else, hope theres a first person option.

but tell me those arnt the best detailed graphics you guys have seen to date.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i mean that i have played halo and now there are better games out there and id rathe play them 


me as a strogg





hes going to die hes going to die hes going to die


----------



## speedyink

The Skies in Gothic 3 could use a bit of cleanup


----------



## maroon1

i have finished the single player game for qauke4 today, it ROCKS


----------



## skidude

My first COD 2 screen:


----------



## 34erd

Umm is anyone else who has COD2 been having some choppy gamepley in the latter tunisia levels?  I get like 50 FPS and then it drops to like 5 for one second.


----------



## skidude

Man I average around 28 FPS.... it kinda sucks...


----------



## hypojam

So Much Eye-Candy:


----------



## skidude

Whoa, great shots dude!


----------



## Archangel

did you cheat to get those?
( look at the hp/armor on all pics) 

but.. really great shots


----------



## hypojam

Archangel said:
			
		

> did you cheat to get those?
> ( look at the hp/armor on all pics)
> 
> but.. really great shots



Yes i had God mode on


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

heres some from cs


juss hangin out





sleepin on the job


----------



## Archangel

il2 fb + aep + pf


----------



## skidude

HL2 Screens


----------



## Geoff

Skidude, whats with the stuff on the bottom of the screen and the "squad following" thing?  I've never seen those before


----------



## skidude

Once you get later in the game you end up having a squad. I'm pretty close to the end.... I think 

O yeah, the stuff on bottom is just the complicated FPS meter in HL2.


----------



## hypojam

Lol, have you got cheats on? (health allways same)


----------



## skidude

hypojam said:
			
		

> Lol, have you got cheats on? (health allways same)



And you dont??  Games like HL2 and Doom 3 I always use god mode, cuz health and stuff is annoying. But in games like Knights Of The Old Republic, I never use codes.


----------



## Geoff

What's the god mode cheat for Hl2?


----------



## MatrixEVO

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> What's the god mode cheat for Hl2?



Get your console open and type god.


----------



## skidude

You go into console, the you have to type 

sv_cheats 1 

That enables cheats, and simply type in 

god

For full weapons and ammo type 

impulse101


----------



## Geoff

now does the "full weapons" allow you to get weapons that you havent picked up yet?  Like in the beginning when you only have a pistol, can you get a crossbow?


----------



## MatrixEVO

skidude said:
			
		

> You go into console, the you have to type
> 
> sv_cheats 1



Oh, ya, forgot about that.


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> now does the "full weapons" allow you to get weapons that you havent picked up yet?  Like in the beginning when you only have a pistol, can you get a crossbow?



Yep, rocket launcher, everything... pretty fun to go around the train and blow people up


----------



## MatrixEVO

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> now does the "full weapons" allow you to get weapons that you havent picked up yet?  Like in the beginning when you only have a pistol, can you get a crossbow?



Yes. Every weapon in enabled for your use, but you get the yellow gravity gun which only picks up inanimate objects, instead of the blue one which picks up organic things too. Geoff, get on MSN.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Yep, rocket launcher, everything... pretty fun to go around the train and blow people up



This whole time i've been using garry's mod for that.  I should try that and finally be able to beat the game


----------



## skidude

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Yes. Every weapon in enabled for your use, but you get the yellow gravity gun which only picks up inanimate objects, instead of the blue one which picks up organic things too. .



WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLD IT!!!!! When do you get the blue one!?!?!??!?!?!?!???!?!? OMFG!! I want it now!!!!!


----------



## Geoff

You mean the phsyics gun?  i got that w/ garry's mod.  Near the end you get to destroy the computer things with it.


----------



## skidude

Oh man, I'm out for now people, going to play some HL2, cya in like an hour!


----------



## MatrixEVO

skidude said:
			
		

> WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLD IT!!!!! When do you get the blue one!?!?!??!?!?!?!???!?!? OMFG!! I want it now!!!!!



It's in the last couple chapters, it's really fun to pick those people up and chuck em into a crowd of em and watch em go down like bowling pins.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> It's in the last couple chapters, it's really fun to pick those people up and chuck em into a crowd of em and watch em go down like bowling pins.


HOLD IT!! When in the game is this??? im gonna go play HL2 in a few min


----------



## skidude

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> It's in the last couple chapters, it's really fun to pick those people up and chuck em into a crowd of em and watch em go down like bowling pins.



Oh man, screenshot time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geoff

Im gonna go off and play it now, i'll be back later with some ss's


----------



## Geoff

This may sound kinda stupid, but how do you get to the console in HL2?


----------



## pbsk8er03

You go to controls, advanced, enable developer console. Then click the " ~ " key to get in.


----------



## Geoff

pbsk8er03 said:
			
		

> You go to controls, advanced, enable developer console. Then click the " ~ " key to get in.



How do you get to controls?  can you tell me what to do from the load screen on HL2.


----------



## pbsk8er03

Hahah sweet god mode in HL2. I'm going to have fun on christmas between that, far cry, doom3, quake 4, and fear. The waiting sucks though


----------



## MatrixEVO

Here are some screenshots with that blue gravity gun.









1ST: That's the annoying white haired dude trying to shock me with the gun, but he fails in killing me.

2ND: That's just me playing around with the lifeless bodies of my enemies.


----------



## Geoff

Does anyone know how to get to the console from the start screen of HL2?


----------



## MatrixEVO

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to get to the console from the start screen of HL2?



You get to it when your in gameplay. Press the ~ key and it will bring up the console. By the way, what do you think of the SSs?


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> You get to it when your in gameplay. Press the ~ key and it will bring up the console. By the way, what do you think of the SSs?



I like the 2nd one, and when im in the game the ~ key doesnt do anything.


EDIT:  Nevermind, i had to enable it in the keyboard controls for it to work.  Thanks everyone for your help though.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Did you enable the console first?


----------



## skidude

Okay, step by step:

1- In the main menu, click on option
2- Click on the "controls" tab
3- Near the bottom of the options menu, there will be an "advanced" button
4- Click on advanced
5- Check of "enable developer console "~"
6- When in game, hit the "~" key and enjoy!


----------



## skidude

Some more screens from my 20 min. session of HL2 (and think what I can do with a few hours )


----------



## skidude

^^^^^
That lady got picked off by a sniper


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so is HL2 that good of a game 
imean that im going to get the game but wow u people talk about it like it is god or some thing 
no talk about quake 4 or fear


----------



## skidude

^^^^^^^
Another things gettin sniped!



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Now son, when two evil undead monsters love each other very much....


----------



## skidude

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> so is HL2 that good of a game
> imean that im going to get the game but wow u people talk about it like it is god or some thing
> no talk about quake 4 or fear



I give it 4 stars out of 5, its pretty good, not god like or anything....


----------



## MatrixEVO

I friggin love it, I beat it in no time, I was so into it. I give it a 5 outta 5!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok cuz u guys were talking about it alot and i dont want u to spoil it for me ok


----------



## skidude

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> ok cuz u guys were talking about it alot and i dont want u to spoil it for me ok



I havent beaten it yet so I dont want the end spoiled either


----------



## MatrixEVO

skidude said:
			
		

> I havent beaten it yet so I dont want the end spoiled either



Don't worry, we won't spoil it, even though we want to . The only thing I gave away is that you get the blue gravity gun, shown in my screenshots.


----------



## skidude

Im at the city part, after you rescue barney from the snipers. How long do I have left?

Whoa, I just noticed I had killer FPS's in those screens... sweet


----------



## MatrixEVO

skidude said:
			
		

> Im at the city part, after you rescue barney from the snipers. How long do I have left?



Ohhh, quite a long journey ahead. May the force be with you... 

PS: Do you think you could post your screenies as thumbnails? It's easier to just click on those. Thanks


----------



## skidude

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Ohhh, quite a long journey ahead. May the force be with you...



CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



> PS: Do you think you could post your screenies as thumbnails? It's easier to just click on those. Thanks



No problem, sry bout that.


----------



## Geoff

I actually like when there the full size, no need to click on each ss.

Did anyone have the problem of getting the suit on in the very beginning when you have all weapons and god mode enabled?  because i walk up to it but i cant get it on.


----------



## Blue

> PS: Do you think you could post your screenies as thumbnails? It's easier to just click on those. Thanks



How is this easier then having a picture just sitting right there in front of you? .



> CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What you don't like getting your moneys worth? .

P.S if you put a space in between the pictures when you post them it'll be a bit nicer to view .

Edit:



> Did anyone have the problem of getting the suit on in the very beginning when you have all weapons and god mode enabled? because i walk up to it but i cant get it on.



Prob. because of the cheat you are already wearing the suit.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## MatrixEVO

Are you cheating in that game of AOEIII? Because your resources are very high.


----------



## Geoff

Nope, no cheating.  Just started a game on easy.


----------



## skidude

Blue said:
			
		

> What you don't like getting your moneys worth? .



No, its just kinda starting to drag..... on and on and on.... repetetive... very.


----------



## redrider773

here are a couple good ones from doom3, i'll get some COD2 BF2 and CSS ones real soon


----------



## redrider773




----------



## SAD_DC

man im the pwnage!! counter-matrix!!!!!


----------



## hypojam

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> What's the god mode cheat for Hl2?



I dont seem right to use cheats in half life 2 .


----------



## Blue

> No, its just kinda starting to drag..... on and on and on.... repetetive... very.



How so? .


----------



## skidude

Blue said:
			
		

> How so? .



Same lame ass enemies (one can get enough of shooting the civil protection and headcrabs) plus the levels take WAY too long to go through. I mean, the dune buggy sequence bored me to death.


BTW- Nice shots ppl


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Same lame ass enemies (one can get enough of shooting the civil protection and headcrabs) plus the levels take WAY too long to go through. I mean, the dune buggy sequence bored me to death.


I agree, the most boring parts for me were the airboat and the car.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Blue said:
			
		

> How is this easier then having a picture just sitting right there in front of you? .


Its easier for 56kers.


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Its easier for 56kers.



True, but matrix doesnt have 56K, me and him have a 2.5MB DSL connection.


----------



## Archangel

Falcon 4.0 Allied Force.  that game has some realy nice grafics


----------



## hypojam

Yum Yum Sims 2


----------



## skidude

Lol, someone is gonna get somethin special tonight


----------



## elmarcorulz

hypojam said:
			
		

> Yum Yum Sims 2


Lovin the ghost stairs!


----------



## super_xero

lol loving the counter matrix


----------



## SAD_DC

lol yup

BTW any of you know how i can edit that with the accuall bullets from matrix??
like...yea....i need a life
but 4 real how can i add something like that to this pic?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

down load gimp 

u can do any thing u want on that


go back some pages an youll get the link


----------



## skidude

oooooops....


----------



## SAD_DC

fatality_fan..lol I could not find the link but...
when i d/led gimp i still need some other programe 
to run it 

BtW skidude ..what game is that??


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Geoff

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> BtW skidude ..what game is that??


Call of Duty 2


----------



## skidude

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> fatality_fan..lol I could not find the link but...
> when i d/led gimp i still need some other programe
> to run it



Go here and download the top TWO things.
http://gimp-win.sourceforge.net/stable.html

BTW- That game is COD 2


----------



## maroon1

cod2 looks very similar to cod. there is noting new with it, and i think all ww2 shooter are repetitive. for me farcry and quake4 blows up cod because they are not repetitive, they have a story and they are not just ww2 game.

iam not saying that cod isn't a good game but it can't match quake4 or farcry


----------



## skidude

If you are a big COD fan (as I am) then you can tell. I LOVE a good WWII shooter, takes a break from all the futuristic sci-fi shooters like Halo, Doom, HL2, and Quake 4 (not saying they are bad or anything, I love those games) but what I'm saying is that its nice to have a change of scenery. I mean, when was the last time you played Battlefield '42.....


----------



## Raditz

I got ban from cs for killing teamate in source. Now I just play 1.6


----------



## SAD_DC

Raditz said:
			
		

> I got ban from cs for killing teamate in source. Now I just play 1.6



thats a damn shame...
you should play Americas Army..
my friend got his cs-s account hacked or w.e and
now when he tried to run it, It tells him something about 
trying to use hacks or w.e....


----------



## skidude

Raditz said:
			
		

> I got ban from cs for killing teamate in source. Now I just play 1.6



Wait, so you steam ID is banned from ALL servers?


----------



## SAD_DC

skidude said:
			
		

> Wait, so you steam ID is banned from ALL servers?



Idk about him but thats what happened to my friend and its hillarious ..
I couldent stop laughing when he told me
--him--"dude man did u do somethign to my cs"
--me--"no why would I"
--him--"I think some 1 hacked me or something"
--me--"dude are you serious that sucks"
--him--"yea man It keeps telling me something about hacks"
then I said "ahahha noob you shouldent have tried to d/l hacks"
*slams the door and leaved*
**Forgets my sandwich and had to come back lookin like a fool**


----------



## skidude

Lmao nice


----------



## super_xero

what so if you get banned on source you are permentaly banned?


----------



## SAD_DC

if they ban yout Ip or steam Id then Yes...


----------



## Geoff

super_xero said:
			
		

> what so if you get banned on source you are permentaly banned?


 I believe that if steam catches you with cheats/hacks then it will permanently ban you from that game, or all your games together.  But it does say when a game is loading that cheating will result in a permanent ban.


----------



## Archangel

you will be bnned from all VAG protected servers then,.. you can still play the game on the non secured one's


----------



## skidude

Ok, I died in CSS and found my body like this:


----------



## HollisBrown

I finally found this ped in GTA after searching for him for ages. I was so happy.







In the sex shop....


----------



## kof2000

wow, chainsaw dildo.


----------



## skidude

Classic.


----------



## Doom_Machine




----------



## con safo

cod on my crappy geforce 4 ! 











and ofcourse...






 stylish.

and


----------



## SAD_DC

W0W d0d sure looks crappy on that card..
which card is it btw..
I have 4800Ti for now  PwNaGe right lol
anyways..ive been meaning to ask..
Do I need a cd-key for gta-sa ..and also
how much is it now adays for comp...(retail)


----------



## skidude

Ahhhh cool Grim Fandango!!! A nice classic game .

I'm surprised that COD 2 ran on that card though, i betcha you have it on low settings right?


----------



## maroon1

he didn't say what geforce4 he have (MX or Ti), anyway i think he have Ti, because i don't think that MX could run cod2 at this QUALITY


----------



## con safo

actually its a geforce4  mx 64 mb

I was surprised as well. I just bought a 6600gt though. Hopefully it will look better


----------



## skidude

Im sure it will.


----------



## maroon1

con safo said:
			
		

> actually its a geforce4  mx 64 mb
> 
> I was surprised as well. I just bought a 6600gt though. Hopefully it will look better



at what setting did u run cod2, and what geforce4mx ur using (mx460, mx440 or what)


----------



## skidude

I have an X700 and I cant turn it past normal....


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I have an X700 and I cant turn it past normal....



Once i'll get it i'll tell you what mine runs at, watch it run at high settings 

BTW, when you say normal settings, do you have any of that AA stuff enabled or no?


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Once i'll get it i'll tell you what mine runs at, watch it run at high settings



Id kill myself if it did.  



> BTW, when you say normal settings, do you have any of that AA stuff enabled or no?



No AA, 16xAF, No sahdows, all normal gfx.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Id kill myself if it did.
> 
> 
> 
> No AA, 16xAF, No sahdows, all normal gfx.


ok, i'll post back when i get the game.  And what was your average FPS with those settings?


----------



## skidude

About 28 

Also, there is always a crapload of stuff going on which kinda makes it run slower.


----------



## skidude

A Knights Of The Old Republic 2 shot:


----------



## redrider773

wow, thats a nice one. pretty good engine then, eh? I always looked down on it.


----------



## skidude

redrider773 said:
			
		

> wow, thats a nice one. pretty good engine then, eh? I always looked down on it.



You'd be surprised. Thats a wicked fun game though, I'll get some more shots ASAP.


----------



## manq

*Ah !    Found the F12 key !!!*


----------



## Blue

> Ah ! Found the F12 key !!!



Was it lost?


----------



## maroon1




----------



## skidude

Wow, nice graphics on that game!!


----------



## SAD_DC

btw what game is that on "manq"'s screeny..
the second pic...


----------



## skidude

Is it Americas Army???


----------



## SAD_DC

I doubt it, I play {AA} doesnt much look like it..unless its like ps2 version but IdK


----------



## Mr.Suave

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> btw what game is that on "manq"'s screeny..
> the second pic...


looks like Full Spectrum Warrior


----------



## skidude

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> looks like Full Spectrum Warrior


Thats the game!!~ I couldnt think of the name..


----------



## SAD_DC

Is it like an army game? like Americas Army?
or is it different?
Ive been looking for a new FpS to play


----------



## Mr.Suave

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> Is it like an army game? like Americas Army?
> or is it different?
> Ive been looking for a new FpS to play


nope more like strategy
you command a squad of men played by the AI and you just tell them wat to do.


----------



## skidude

It was designed as a new tool for the army, however they got rid of it since it wasnt realistic enough for them.


----------



## Ku-sama




----------



## skidude

Hey, what game is that?


----------



## SAD_DC

lol PLZ post the game name with the screeny ..you cant possibly think we play all these games...lol


----------



## Ku-sama

sorry, Fable: The Lost Chapters


want more screen shots?


----------



## maroon1

yea post more pic, if u can


----------



## skidude

As many pics as you can get. I love seeing other ppl's screens and what games they play.

Another Knights Of The Old Republic 2 shot, look how evil my guy is!!


----------



## skidude

Lol, I love this one:


----------



## skidude




----------



## skidude




----------



## Geoff

http://12.160.217.157
^^ My screenshot server


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

hey whats ur guys name on css andwhat servers do u play at


----------



## Geoff

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> hey whats ur guys name on css andwhat servers do u play at



_4Runner_17_[Geoff]


----------



## skidude

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> hey whats ur guys name on css andwhat servers do u play at



I play here and there, mainly on the Hell's Gate and |KOF| clan server.

My name: Killing_Fields


----------



## SAD_DC

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> hey whats ur guys name on css andwhat servers do u play at



SAD_DC
havent played in days  but mostly on Cs_Compound zombie servers and low gravity servers...


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i play at (dbk)office 24/7
and my name is voltarie


----------



## Geoff

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> SAD_DC
> havent played in days  but mostly on Cs_Compound zombie servers and low gravity servers...



I play on zombie servers as well (ZombieEvolution).


----------



## redrider773

DeathFromAfar, maybe a clan tag, maybe not, lol. I've been moving a switching and starting. About a year ago had a really succesful clan started, almost 30 guys before we broke off. Not in a clan right now, but I want to get back into TWL. I play all around, and alot with killing_fields. I'm getting a server soon (actually, hosting my own), and maybe we can all log on there at a certain time, that'd be sweet. And Geoff, being from NH, you ever been to Area51? Lan gaming in Londonderry.


----------



## Archangel

Name "Archangel" ( yes,. i know,. very original.  ), and i dont have a server where i play.
havnt found a really nice one yet..


----------



## skidude

redrider773 said:
			
		

> DeathFromAfar, maybe a clan tag, maybe not, lol. I've been moving a switching and starting. About a year ago had a really succesful clan started, almost 30 guys before we broke off. Not in a clan right now, but I want to get back into TWL. I play all around, and alot with killing_fields. I'm getting a server soon (actually, hosting my own), and maybe we can all log on there at a certain time, that'd be sweet. And Geoff, being from NH, you ever been to Area51? Lan gaming in Londonderry.



Whens it gonna happen dude? Thats gonna be sick though when you get it up.


----------



## randruff

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> hey whats ur guys name on css andwhat servers do u play at



name on css is [LAN]Pottymouth

I generally play in random servers....whichever has a low ping and good amount of people playing.....I hate when people play like little bitches and dont rush.


----------



## skidude

Well, it dpends on the map whether you rush. Take compound for example, the T's are meant to camp.


----------



## Mr.Suave

names [-ATG-]Mr.Suave but i might leave ATG.....
i usually play here ip: 69.90.208.11:27015 name: PHXX.NET | DUST 24/7 | [-aMs-] managed | Tactical
i like dust maps and kno de_dust like the back of my hand


> I hate when people play like little bitches and dont rush.


i hate that too but sumtimes one team has to camp like CT in dust to protect the site. i just hate it when you say to rush and you kno it will work and no one else follows so your all alone and take out 2 or 3 guys b4 your gun down....
Also here some screenshots of hacking(cheating) these are from when i *use to* hack. they're actaully really cool. and i dont hack any more since VAC2 i can assure you that. Although i get accused of hacking sometimes even now, since, im soooooo goood lol 
















i see you!   lol
Edit:
pics are bigger and added one more


----------



## Blue

Those are tiny tiny pictures. where you playing on your watch? hehe.


----------



## SAD_DC

Blue said:
			
		

> Those are tiny tiny pictures. where you playing on your watch? hehe.




ROFL!!!!!

but you gotta admit the would be awsome


----------



## elmarcorulz

I got NFS: Most Wanted in the post this morning. Fresh from Asia. God knows where my mate got it, off the market probably, but its the ACTUAL game!

Anyway, heres some screens from it.






The speedy cop cars. They look great, but are very fast and WILL cath you




Me being chased by some cops, and smashing into a road block. Oh, and they're very very smart too.


----------



## skidude

Nice, when is the game gonna be released stateside?? Or is it already?


----------



## 4W4K3

I'll have to pick that game up too


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:
			
		

> Nice, when is the game gonna be released stateside?? Or is it already?


Its out already....i think. Its on Newegg anyway


----------



## redrider773

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> Also here some screenshots of hacking(cheating) these are from when i *use to* hack. they're actaully really cool. and i dont hack any more since VAC2 i can assure you that.



Why would you hack? It's that crap that will absolutly ruin online games, that and "bored assholes" with nothing else to do besides TK. How did you find hacking fun? People trying playing for the first time will get turned off, less people will start playing, and as more people hack, the game will get ruined. BTW, VAC doesn't really work, ppl still hacking all the time and it sucks.


----------



## Mr.Suave

> Those are tiny tiny pictures. where you playing on your watch? hehe.


sorry about that, im not so sure on how to make them bigger. but ill edit it when i do find out 


			
				redrider773 said:
			
		

> Why would you hack? It's that crap that will absolutly ruin online games, that and "bored assholes" with nothing else to do besides TK. How did you find hacking fun? People trying playing for the first time will get turned off, less people will start playing, and as more people hack, the game will get ruined. BTW, VAC doesn't really work, ppl still hacking all the time and it sucks.


hacking aint all that bad, its fun but only fun when you dont piss people off. and i was good at hideing it. (ppl knew i was already good in that server and really didnt kno the differnce). also hacking can teach you things faster than playing w/o it. for example since you can see everyone through walls, you find out every single camping spot and if you play w/ it more you can learn to predict ppl actions once you stop using it. for example in dust, generally on 1v1 if you see your opponent pop out through the middle door of the tunnel he will most likey go to the other end and you can wait for him there.  Also hacking gives you a chance to do somthing different and not loose all the time. And dont you play games for fun? hacking just keeps it from getting boring, its always good to try different things. And VAC does work. especially VAC2. its doing a darn good job of not allowing some hacks to be used. Also its fast at finding hacks and disabling them. this hacking community had a CSS hack for VAC2 and a week later VAC2 found it and you couldnt start CSS if you had the hack on.
and if your playing agianst a hacker you can always join another server. If you do play agianst one and kill him you get that nice satisfaction that you kno your better then a hacker


----------



## skidude

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> hacking aint all that bad, its fun but only fun when you dont piss people off. and i was good at hideing it. (ppl knew i was already good in that server and really didnt kno the differnce). also hacking can teach you things faster than playing w/o it. for example since you can see everyone through walls, you find out every single camping spot and if you play w/ it more you can learn to predict ppl actions once you stop using it. for example in dust, generally on 1v1 if you see your opponent pop out through the middle door of the tunnel he will most likey go to the other end and you can wait for him there.  Also hacking gives you a chance to do somthing different and not loose all the time. And dont you play games for fun? hacking just keeps it from getting boring, its always good to try different things. And VAC does work. especially VAC2. its doing a darn good job of not allowing some hacks to be used. Also its fast at finding hacks and disabling them. this hacking community had a CSS hack for VAC2 and a week later VAC2 found it and you couldnt start CSS if you had the hack on.
> and if your playing agianst a hacker you can always join another server. If you do play agianst one and kill him you get that nice satisfaction that you kno your better then a hacker



I completely disagree and think that hacking is for bullshit pussies who aren't good enough to play without em.


----------



## 4W4K3

skidude said:
			
		

> I completely disagree and think that hacking is for bullshit pussies who aren't good enough to play without em.



Somewhat of a close-minded view, but I see where you arre coming from. Hackers can be annoying, but at the same time if you were to hack it's pretty much an entirely different gaming experience that some people are very attracted to. The point isn't to pwn all the n00bs and get the highest score, but to see what you can do and how the game engine works, it's a learning experience.

There should be hacker-free zones, and then hacker zones. Where people who want to play the game as normal can do so, and where hackers can have their fun and mess around in the game. A totally hacker-based online game would be AWESOME i think, a game designed to be exploited would be very popular.

Hacking has its fun points, and can be a good thing if you enjoy it. It's when people take advantage of what they learn and use it for their own benefit that hackers become annoying and unwanted.


----------



## Mr.Suave

EXACTLY 4W4K3. ty.
and there is somewhat of hacker-free zones and hacker zones. for example a secure server can be hacker free and and unsecure server you can hack all you want. or just hack against the bots with there setting on expert . even thats a challenge


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

this looks like it hurts 






ill get more if i can cuz im uselly in the front were the action is lol


----------



## Mr.Suave

lol look at the third guy in the back. he didnt make it out in time lol
this one i did for fun


----------



## SAD_DC

ahahahahahah I was playing Americas Army on a friends comp (dell) LOL
and ull never guess what pwnage fps i can get on it......try to guess......

ok ill tell you...4 AHAHAHHAH!!!!!!!!!!!! lol pwnage.....it was sad i logged out..


----------



## Mr.Suave

seriously?!? only 4 on AA! lol rotflmfao how could you even stand to play that low. 
how old is his dell??


----------



## SAD_DC

idk but it didnt have a video card ..
just wanted to hear your answer before i revealed that...
but yea it was pothetic..(updating pb took about 25+mins)
and when i was at 99% i got kicked 
but the absolute messed up part is..
he can paly W0W with NO LAGG!!! i was like wtf
because personaly i think a game that...roam free
with so many colors would require at LEAST 6 series video card..
but noooo...
idk how the hell that works..


----------



## elmarcorulz

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> I'll have to pick that game up too


IMO theyve got this game perfect. There isnt too much in the way of customization, which took up most of the underground games, but instead, you have the crazyness of the police.


----------



## Geoff

Back on topic 

Since i have so many, i'll just post my site up so you can check it out: Geoff's Screenshot Site


----------



## Doom_Machine

yep...yep...check out my new ride, pink slipped it myself..*sniff* ...yeeppp.....the games A.I. just got pwned

but seriously this game is rediculously easy but fun and whats up with my cobalt beating a viper at the start line and most other cars for that matter, i mean i hate racing sims but thats a bit too arcadey


----------



## maroon1

oh nice screenshots, i will buy this game as soon as possible


----------



## elmarcorulz

lol, i pinked that car too, although it looks alot different now. Yea, he was easy, the blasklists arent too hard. Its the police that are the crazy bastards. Wait til you get to level 4


----------



## Geoff




----------



## fatal1ty_fan

hey geoff go to (dbk)24/7 office cuz thats were i go all the time 
go there and u will be happy 
hey how good r u on cs like whats ur ratio


----------



## Geoff

How many people are on that server?  The one i play is "24/7 Office N0oB P0oNanI", theres usually between 25-32 people on their all the time, plus FF is off .  As for my ratio, it all depends on the server and map, sometimes i do really well and get a kd of around 4, other times i suck at get a kd of around 0.75, lol  But i think im a fairly good cs player.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

there is always like 30-40 people and i have see it too the max (48)
yeah it is a good sever i love it 
my ratio is like 1.5 or some thing
my name is voltaire


----------



## Geoff

i cant find that server, do you have the IP?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

go to filters and under map type in cs_office
and it should come up
but this is the ip 
69.28.221.75:27015


----------



## skidude

How can u possibly play office with 30 people?? I like between 5-10 people in the servers I go to.


----------



## Geoff

i like 30+


----------



## skidude

Wow, I never play with that many people, just a giant lag ball with all those high pingers.


----------



## Geoff

actually, the server that fatal1ty_fan showed me has low pings, all under 100ms.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

its a good sever 
and hey geoff did u like it and how many did u kill


----------



## skidude

I'll try it 2day.


----------



## Filip

i got 2 question about counter strike source

where can i get it (so i can play online not LAN)?
how large is the game (in MB)?

thx,

- Filip


----------



## Geoff

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> i got 2 question about counter strike source
> 
> where can i get it (so i can play online not LAN)?
> how large is the game (in MB)?
> 
> thx,
> 
> - Filip



You can get the game at stores or go to www.steampowered.com and download it.  And counter strike itself is around 1.2GB.


And fatal1ty_fan, i like the server, but i only played it for 5 min so i couldnt really say how good i was.  lol


----------



## Modoman

ohh man... cant wait till my 7800 comes, then i can jump in and give some respectable shots


----------



## skidude

Cool, cant wait either!


----------



## Archangel

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> actually, the server that fatal1ty_fan showed me has low pings, all under 100ms.



i had a ping of 150..   but that would be because im from europe, not the US.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

Archangel said:
			
		

> i had a ping of 150..   but that would be because im from europe, not the US.


lol yeah that would do it archangel maybe if lived here in the us then u wouldnt have that high of ping lol


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok some pics from cs:s 
here is a video card lol






and here is a cpu lol





here is a ram stick





a sound card 





and cant go with out a hdd 





i got these pics from the office and i shot the pcs and the came apart lol


----------



## Mr.Suave

lol fatal1ty_fan thats kool
must have too you a long time to find em, die fast and a lot?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> lol fatal1ty_fan thats kool
> must have too you a long time to find em, die fast and a lot?


well i rushed and i had the machine gun and all my round went in the computer and so i took some pics of the parts 
i need a mobo, cd drive, and a case lol


----------



## nicolas84

Very beautiful screenshots !


----------



## skidude

hmmm, maybe a readeon gfx. card and an AMD CPU?? lol I love to shoot the PC's and see whats inside.


----------



## Blue

The videocard definatly looks like a Radeon and the Sound looks like a Creative (perhaps audigy2) .


----------



## pbsk8er03

Blue said:
			
		

> The videocard definatly looks like a Radeon and the Sound looks like a Creative (perhaps audigy2) .


Yeah, its very blurred but you can read audigy on it.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

pbsk8er03 said:
			
		

> Yeah, its very blurred but you can read audigy on it.


yeah its not my fault that it is blurred the game did that but the rrest of the game loook sweet i love the game


----------



## skidude

My new CSS spray which took me almost an hour to do on Gimp:


----------



## SAD_DC

oh your cool.....lol

wish i knew where to d/l gimp..and how to use it lol..


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> oh your cool.....lol
> 
> wish i knew where to d/l gimp..and how to use it lol..


search this thread it will be there 

and that is a cool spray 

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
ohh yeah i have more screen shots 

here is the mobo 






the psu





the back side of the video card 





and the tower with ever thing in it 





look at the start button 





lol


----------



## Geoff

i thought that was funny the first time i looked at it and it said " fart" lol


----------



## skidude

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> oh your cool.....lol
> 
> wish i knew where to d/l gimp..and how to use it lol..



Thx lol   

Download gimp here http://www.download.com/The-GIMP/3000-2192_4-10411405.html?tag=lst-0-1

It takes a while to get used to, and Im still new to it so thats why it took me so long to make that spray, plus I had to alter the original star sooooooo much it was crazy.


----------



## Mr.Suave

sweet fatal1ty_fan lol but you forgot to get the cd or dvd rom by itself lol

skidude: omg at first glance i thought that star was the pentogram or w/e you call it. and thats kind of bad becuase thats Jesus on the Cross suffering. kinda hard to explain but it just doesnt look right. some people might get the wrong impression if you kno wat i mean.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> sweet fatal1ty_fan lol but you forgot to get the cd or dvd rom by itself lol
> 
> .


i tryed to shot it out but it wouldnt come out so ohhh well ill try again 

and how do u use gimp


----------



## skidude

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> skidude: omg at first glance i thought that star was the pentogram or w/e you call it. and thats kind of bad becuase thats Jesus on the Cross suffering. kinda hard to explain but it just doesnt look right. some people might get the wrong impression if you kno wat i mean.



Thats the point  Not that I am sadistic or anything (I go to church) its just that kinda stuff intimidates some people.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

here is what i made with gimp


----------



## SAD_DC

ok...so how do i use gimp?

theres no .exe file...lol


----------



## Mr.Suave

lol nice one fatality


----------



## skidude

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> ok...so how do i use gimp?
> 
> theres no .exe file...lol



When I downloaded mine it came in a ZIP folder with a setup.exe file.... try going to the gimp website and download it from there.


----------



## Filip

he cant find a girlfriend so he has to do it him self. lol


----------



## elmarcorulz

LMAO, lovin that pic filip


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> he cant find a girlfriend so he has to do it him self. lol


roflmfao that is too funny and yet sad cuz it looks like htat he cant reach lol


----------



## SAD_DC

..filip-matijevic

pwnin ppl on bridge I see 
How do you like the game so far??
*aside from hacking noobs*


----------



## Filip

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> ..filip-matijevic
> 
> pwnin ppl on bridge I see
> How do you like the game so far??
> *aside from hacking noobs*



yeah bridge crossing is the most played map, i also play extraction, pipeline and pipeline sf, the maps are great

about the whole game, it's the most realistic game i've ever played, like when you get hit and you lose your health and bleed, its cool that the medic cant heal you he can just stop the bleeding, cool

css is the MOST unrealistic game, css isnt even close to this game, i dont know why ppl play that game, AA is free and has great graphics, 

i started playing AA on 14th november this year and i have 21 honor and my scary nick is *[ELIMINATOR]*, i might join a clan, i am invited on almost every server

the freakin hackers are really annoying me, i would beat the shit out of these geeks hackin on computers if i could, jeez

cheers,
-Filip


----------



## SAD_DC

^^ so true the hackers really piss me off..
I also play css but not that much Everyday I wake up 
I play about 8 hours of AA lol....

i have 2 accounts  "SAD_DC"  honor 43  (started this account a while back)
and "spades_sad"  honor 28   (started this account abour 4 days ago)

we should play together sometime..


----------



## Filip

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> I also play css but not that much Everyday I wake up
> I play about 8 hours of AA lol....



8 freakin hours, thats sick, lol, i play around 4 a day, and yeah lets meet


----------



## Filip

what the hell happend SAD, you were on server and then left, my nick is [ELIMINATOR]


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

alright it took me awhile but i got it 
it is the pick of the disk drive
*




*


----------



## Mr.Suave

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> alright it took me awhile but i got it
> it is the pick of the dick drive


you mean disk drive? lol haha
people must have been like, wtf is he doing?!?! when you were shooting the comp apart lol


----------



## shupola

> it is the pick of the *dick* drive



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!! HAHA THAT IS HILLARIOUS.


----------



## Blue

> alright it took me awhile but i got it
> it is the pick of the dick drive



Why you look so hard for a Dick drive? .


----------



## SAD_DC

WOW i wonder what was on his mind


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

lmao 
opps that was a bad mistake 
i dont know how i did that lol
that is funny


----------



## pbsk8er03

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> lmao
> opps that was a bad mistake
> i dont know how i did that lol
> that is funny


Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## skidude

Please people, do not be on porn sites and computer forum at the same time- bad things happen.


----------



## Geoff

Here are all the parts together





Lots of Dead ppl


----------



## skidude

Lol, sometimes the janitors just dont do a good job with the bloodstains...


----------



## Tha Killa

When I was playing NFSMW Demo for PC.


----------



## Geoff

those are some nice graphics, do you think that game will run on my system with only 512mb of ram?


----------



## Lamilia

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Here are all the parts together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Dead ppl



are those from counter strike?


----------



## Geoff

Lamilia said:
			
		

> are those from counter strike?



Ya, Counter Strike: Source.  The map was "office".


----------



## Lamilia

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Ya, Counter Strike: Source.  The map was "office".


ok i was going to get batttlefeild 2 for my first game after i made my computer but i think im going to get that game instead.


----------



## Geoff

Lamilia said:
			
		

> ok i was going to get batttlefeild 2 for my first game after i made my computer but i think im going to get that game instead.



Counter strike source is an excellent game, i have BF2 also and i find CS:S to be much better.  With BF2 (IMO) it gets boring after a few weeks, but with CS:S its always fun!  Im sure Ski Dude will agree with me


----------



## Mr.Suave

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Counter strike source is an excellent game, i have BF2 also and i find CS:S to be much better.  With BF2 (IMO) it gets boring after a few weeks, but with CS:S its always fun!  Im sure Ski Dude will agree with me


i agree with you, and although steam/vavle does suck they dont suck as bad as EA.....only down side when you get BF2, but other than that BF2 is a great game


----------



## Geoff

I never used to have a problem with steam, and ia ctually liked it.  But now i cant play when im not online, which gets really annoying.  I do like how they stay on top of there games with new maps and patches though.


----------



## Tha Killa

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> those are some nice graphics, do you think that game will run on my system with only 512mb of ram?



I'm guessing your talking about the screenshots that I posted? I don't think it would run good on your computer, with the same settings that I used. That was max settings, at 10x7 resolution. But the game should be able to be played fine at lower settings, which should still be fun.


----------



## Geoff

It sucks cause i just sold my other 512MB stick so i can get money for my laptop   I guess i'll have to wait to get more ram before i install the game.


----------



## Ku-sama

i have a bunch of old screenshots to come guys


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i found this today when i rushed and died early 





i thought that it was funny so


----------



## SAD_DC

where can I download NFSW demo??


----------



## Tha Killa

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> where can I download NFSW demo??



Check out one of these:
www.filefront.com 
www.fileplanet.com
www.fileshack.com


----------



## Archangel

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Counter strike source is an excellent game, i have BF2 also and i find CS:S to be much better.  With BF2 (IMO) it gets boring after a few weeks, but with CS:S its always fun!  Im sure Ski Dude will agree with me



i cant agree with that.    tough, CS:S is awell made gam, i prefer BF2 over it.


----------



## SAD_DC

thanks for the links..

also about the whole cs-s is better than bf2..
I 2 cant agree with that..
althou I only played bf2 for about 5 hours..
I perfer it over cs.


----------



## Geoff

This is what i said, "IMO, i think CS:S is better"  I never said it actually was better, but in my opinion its better.

And fatal1ty_fan, nice coffee mug


----------



## super_xero

i preferd counter prob because all my mates had it but there both pretty good i normally flip a coin to which to play


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Counter strike source is an excellent game, i have BF2 also and i find CS:S to be much better.  With BF2 (IMO) it gets boring after a few weeks, but with CS:S its always fun!  Im sure Ski Dude will agree with me




Agreed. IMO CSS is more fun. BF2 is now a lot more fun with special forces out (i LOVE devel's perch  ) but CSS will never get old in my book.


----------



## SAD_DC

man I just realized counter strike is old school stuff.(ina good way)
Its the 1st fps I ever played back in the day and i was like oh man this is fun 
with a score of 2-23 
but yea it wont get old but i still perfer army ops and bf2...


----------



## Geoff

I guess everyone's opinions are different, i love steam games


----------



## skidude

I only like CS, all the other games on steam can die.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

skidude said:
			
		

> I only like CS, all the other games on steam can die.


lol yeah i thought so until i played dod 
its a good game so yeah 
ill see if i can get some screenshots


----------



## Geoff

HL2 was pretty good, CS:S is the best!, i liked CS:CZ before source, and i like DOD:Source now too.


----------



## skidude

I was very disappointed with HL2, I expected something a little more..... fun


----------



## Tha Killa

skidude said:
			
		

> I was very disappointed with HL2, I expected something a little more..... fun



It was pretty fun, but then it got boring later on.. the 'next' gravity gun was fun to use though..


----------



## Ku-sama

Funny Mofo





Fire thing





Devine Fury





Scrawny


----------



## Geoff

lol, what game is that from?


----------



## Ku-sama

Fable: The Lost Chapters


----------



## 4W4K3

Looks like Fable. Funny, "scrawny" picture looks JUST like me.


----------



## Raditz

lol sorry I didn't know that.


----------



## 4W4K3

Err...that's totally against forum rules. Please remove, or at least edit so we do not see inappropriate body parts.


----------



## Ku-sama

old me


----------



## Modoman

got my vid card in. havent gotten around to taking screenshots of much, but this pic came out nicely... though of nothing heh


----------



## 4W4K3

Ah very nice, I can't wait till' I can order all my hardware.


----------



## Lamilia

come on people post some more pics i enjoy looking at these . Please?


----------



## SAD_DC

Lamilia said:
			
		

> come on people post some more pics i enjoy looking at these . Please?



lol never heard of that fetish before


----------



## Lamilia

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> lol never heard of that fetish before


 fetish? i just enjoy them because I don't have much games of my own that i haven't beaten so seeing screens is a good way for me to stay entertained


----------



## skidude




----------



## SAD_DC

Lamilia said:
			
		

> fetish? i just enjoy them because I don't have much games of my own that i haven't beaten so seeing screens is a good way for me to stay entertained




lol its a joke...


----------



## skidude

I posted some new screens.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I posted some new screens.


Very nice 

I'll post some of mine up with my new system


----------



## skidude

Cool, how do you like the new parts?


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Cool, how do you like the new parts?



Excellent, i got 11,104 in 3DMark03 

And my CPU runs idle at 17C, very cold.


----------



## Modoman

can't stop playing this game! looks so good


----------



## Geoff

That last shot looks really good!

And skidude, my idle temp is around 15C now, lol


----------



## skidude

Mine is...... (turns on everest and looks at temp. meter) 23C!


----------



## Modoman

man must be nice... lowest mine ever got was 32 when a cold front came through while we still had the ac on lol


----------



## skidude

Some of my other skins:


----------



## 34erd

Some major pain courtesy of the crossbow  





Looks like he was hanged


----------



## skidude

Lol, thats pretty funny.

I just noticed.. is this the longest thread on this forum?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so were can i get some skins and will they work for every server and will it work for css


----------



## skidude

www.fpsbanana.com

The best.

Yes, it will work for every server, and they have skins for 1.6, CZ, and Source.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

is it free and will other people see it when im walkin around


----------



## skidude

It is free, but others wont see it since they dont have them installed.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok were do i put them in at and do i need a program for them


----------



## skidude

I only know the method for source. I used to know how for CZ but forgot. For source, simply do the following:

Open the skin you want:

http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/7544/untitled17bw.jpg

Extract the files to C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam\SteamApps\*your account name*\counter-strike source\cstrike

http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/5004/untitled29ev.jpg

Go and make sure that it extracted it right (like the files went to the right place, not just another folder named the same name as the skin, they have to be extracted into the folders it says)

http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/6714/untitled35xg.jpg

Go into the game and enjoy your skin!

http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/395/csoffice00178ls.jpg

Hope this helps!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok thxs and that is for a winzip right but other wise juss put it into the cs file


----------



## SAD_DC

lol good luck if you dont use winzip..
I tried so many times and i cant do it w/o winzip
really pieesed me off but i got use to winzip

Btw where can I d/l that version of winzip skidude??


----------



## skidude

Its actually winrar, and its so much better. Download it here

http://www.download.com/3000-2250-10007677.html

And I never have encountered a skin which wasn't zipped.

Some more:

My new font:




My new menu:


----------



## SAD_DC

MAN!!! that is the sexiest .50 cal i have EVER seen 
is that how the wep comes or does that have something to do with the pack you got..??


----------



## skidude

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> MAN!!! that is the sexiest .50 cal i have EVER seen
> is that how the wep comes or does that have something to do with the pack you got..??



The desert eagle?? Yeah, thats a skin, get it here:

http://www.fpsbanana.com/?section=viewitem.skins.skins.main.3694

Intsall and enjoy.


----------



## kobaj

Well, I was playing an old game and thought I would take some screen shots. Ill give you a cookie if you can guess what game it is.

Get into the fetal position.






My kills=60





What a pritty skyline





I cut you, I cut you with a knife





How did he get that





Mine now





AHHHH, my arm





More bad physics





And I leave you with a completly blank screen, Im being flashed


----------



## shupola

> Well, I was playing an old game and thought I would take some screen shots. Ill give you a cookie if you can guess what game it is.



is that delta force?


----------



## skidude

WHAT GAME IS THAT!! I wanna beat someone over the head with a cross!! Please!


----------



## kobaj

shupola said:
			
		

> is that delta force?


Nope, sorry. Try again. Ill give you a hint, it was rated mature when it came out.




			
				skidude said:
			
		

> WHAT GAME IS THAT!! I wanna beat someone over the head with a cross!! Please!


I wish you could do that. But as far as I know you can only hold the cross not hit someone with it or enything, Althought Ill go see if you can right now. And besideds, if you could get close enough to a person to kill them with the cross out, then consider yourself dead.


----------



## super_xero

the red desert egel is sweet  tounge out


----------



## kobaj

Yay, more screen shots. Also I figured out you cannot hit people with the cross only hold it. And for another hint, It came out in 2001.

To start us off lets have a smile





Next lets continute on with bad physics
1.Flashlight




2.Going through somebody




3.Umm, ok




Omg, he is pissing himself while doing drugs.





My turn




Finaly, when you are standing on top of a building....





Dont fall off


----------



## skidude

I GOT IT!!

Rainbow Six right???? Right?? 

Either that or Ghost Recon


----------



## kobaj

skidude said:
			
		

> I GOT IT!!
> 
> Rainbow Six right???? Right??
> 
> Either that or Ghost Recon



Nope,nope. Another hint. It was made by Crave Entertainment.


----------



## spacedude89

Freedon Force


----------



## elmarcorulz

its Global Operations!


----------



## kobaj

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> its Global Operations!




OMG I thought it wasnt possible but YES. You win. Nice. How did you know?


----------



## elmarcorulz

kobaj said:
			
		

> OMG I thought it wasnt possible but YES. You win. Nice. How did you know?


I was smart. In the first set of pics, it said "winning team Krongen, Losing team PSI" so i googled Krongen and PSI and the first one said osmething about global operations. So i went to gamespot and searched for it, and the game looked the same.


----------



## skidude

Never heard of that game, huh.


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:
			
		

> Never heard of that game, huh.


LOL, me neither til earlier today


----------



## kobaj

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> I was smart. In the first set of pics, it said "winning team Krongen, Losing team PSI" so i googled Krongen and PSI and the first one said osmething about global operations. So i went to gamespot and searched for it, and the game looked the same.




Darn, I was hoping you had the game and you played it. Darn, I probibly shouldnt have posted my 1337|\|3ss.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so do i need the winzip or what ever to change the desktop theme


----------



## skidude

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> so do i need the winzip or what ever to change the desktop theam




?????


----------



## Geoff

There isnt anything special about this screenshot, just want to show you how nice the graphics are:





It's Day of Defeat: Source (it looks better in game, obviuously)


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

dods i love that game


----------



## Geoff

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> dods i love that game


I just started playing it again today, since i couldnt run it that well on my old system.  Great game


----------



## skidude

Worth the money?


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Worth the money?


I think it is, its a totally different game play than cs, so its not like your paying $20 for some new maps.


----------



## skidude

Is it the same concept as the original DOD??


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

hey do css skins make ur ping higher


----------



## Geoff

I just got CoD2, and it looks amazing!  here are some shots:










I have all the settings maxed out, thats why it's only 19fps, lol.  But it's only during action scenes that it goes down that low, its usually around 25-30fps.


----------



## skidude

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> hey do css skins make ur ping higher




No thats an internet thing.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ohhh ok thanks 

i love this skin


----------



## Geoff

Cant really tell from the pic, what is it suppose to be?


----------



## SAD_DC

lol..."pull my finger"??


----------



## 4W4K3

Hmm...a finger nail gun? lol


----------



## skidude

What gun does that take the place of? They also have gangster-style uzis where they hold the gun sideways lol


----------



## Geoff

I downloaded some new weapons, and when i copied them to the "models" folder, i try to make a game in css, it says something about the consitancy of <name of file>.  How do you guys do it?


----------



## skidude

It will do that once, then usually if you connect again it will be fine. If the problem still goes on, re-install the skin. This happens to me for some skins.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

it is the tmp but i call it pull my finger lol 
and yeah i have the glock that is to the side 
and my knife is a light sabor lol


----------



## spears

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> There isnt anything special about this screenshot, just want to show you how nice the graphics are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Day of Defeat: Source (it looks better in game, obviuously)




what kind of FPS do you get..and what settings do u play at

cuz i have 

7800GTX 
amd 4200
1 gig ram
200gb hdd

and i cant pass 100 fps on a 32 man server


----------



## SAD_DC

man tottaly lame i tried to d/l the gangsta glock from counter-strike-skins.com or w.e and when it d/l's eeeee watch the file be corrupt..

thats when i break my comp 
yeah no lol but yeah ima try cs-banana and c what happns..


----------



## mrjack

If you guys want to see a great looking game check out this page.
http://www.alanwake.com/
It's the latest game under development by Remedy, the game studio which made Max Payne and Max Payne 2. Also check out the trailer. Do note that in the trailer where the camera is flying through the valley with trees, basically every tree on screen is casting and receiving shadows (I've read that in an article about the game). And that is a heavy load for the GPU.


----------



## Geoff

spears said:
			
		

> what kind of FPS do you get..and what settings do u play at
> 
> cuz i have
> 
> 7800GTX
> amd 4200
> 1 gig ram
> 200gb hdd
> 
> and i cant pass 100 fps on a 32 man server



I play on the highest settings possible and on 1152x864 resolution.  I get around 30-40fps.  There is the ocassional time it gets to around 20, but only for a second.


----------



## diduknowthat

wow lol, here comes a funny one





if you couldn't tell from the lables, the crosshair from a magnum, is pointed at the enemies (terrorist) head. And the black things blocking most of the view except for the terrorist is my teammates legs. lol


----------



## skidude

ROFL!! Nice dude, a true ball buster


----------



## skidude

Some COD 2 Screens:


----------



## skidude




----------



## Geoff

Text in skidude's last ss said:
			
		

> Get up those cliffs, or you'll die down here!


Too late 



EDIT: Skidude, is that MP or SP?


----------



## skidude

Single Player- American campaign

Did you see the other 4 underneath it?


----------



## Geoff

ya, but i didnt see it until i posted, lol

Im gonna play some in a little bit, i'll post some screens when i get back.  Oh ya, is there a command that you put in to see the FPS in CoD2?


----------



## skidude

Lol, that one where the guy gets hit by the other guy is one of my best. Took a lot of good timing and level restarts to get some of these


----------



## Geoff

Is there a program to enable the FPS in CoD2?


----------



## skidude

Its cg_drawFPS 1 in the console (the ~ key)


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so what is fraps


----------



## skidude

A program that can record screenshots and in-game video, and also displays your FPS. Quite useful for making my CSS movies.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so it can show fram rates do screen shots and make movies

were can i get it


----------



## 4W4K3

http://www.fraps.com/


----------



## Geoff

Ok, here are some of my shots from Call of Duty 2:


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i love this one


----------



## Geoff

lol, the first and second ones are my favorite


----------



## CmoAMD

Skidude you changed the menu!!! OWNAGES:IDFJO:EIHJF:OEFH"


----------



## skidude

CmoAMD said:
			
		

> Skidude you changed the menu!!! OWNAGES:IDFJO:EIHJF:OEFH"



Yep, its pretty cool lookin now!

BTW- I love that second to last one Geoff, the guy is just like AAAAHHHHH!


----------



## Filip

these are my 2 shitty screenshots that i took right after installing the game, btw this guy looks kinda stupid lol


----------



## Modoman

man i wish i was at the american campaign :\ i want to storm the beaches!
i didnt notice they opened their mouthes to scream when you kill them lol nice screenshots geoff


----------



## skidude

Modoman said:
			
		

> man i wish i was at the american campaign :\ i want to storm the beaches!



Its f*cking intense, like Saving-Private-Ryan intense. Great stuff


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok so y is the montior still showin a pic if it is unpluged


----------



## SAD_DC

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> ok so y is the montior still showin a pic if it is unpluged



ROFL!!!
its a game brah its like asking why there are no gravity servers and..why there are zombie servers


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

it was a joke ok


----------



## diduknowthat

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> ok so y is the montior still showin a pic if it is unpluged



lol..it's like the classic question...how to you climb ladders in cs(s) only with your feet?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> lol..it's like the classic question...how to you climb ladders in cs(s) only with your feet?


yeah how do they do that 
its like ........ like they r god or something  
and how can people stand on the exit signs  
and how can people stand on each other


----------



## skidude

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> and how can people stand on each other




Its a human pyramid!! YEAH!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

^^^^^^^^^^
lol that is funny


----------



## skidude

Thats what it reminds me of. Im gonna make a CSS video called somethin like

Pyramids and Bullet Casings- The Counter Strike Source Story

I'll win some oscars for sure


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

that sound good 
and it sounds like oscar material


----------



## tweaker

*Nfsmw*

Oh god the gameplay is awesome! And the graphics is simply stunning.

This is my #1 ride, plenty of bodymods to come.


----------



## tweaker




----------



## computerhakk

what game is that?


----------



## tweaker

computerhakk said:
			
		

> what game is that?


 
*Need for Speed: Most Wanted*

http://www.ea.com/official/nfs/mostwanted/us/home.jsp


----------



## computerhakk

serious? it looks so different.


----------



## tweaker

Heh yes it's NFSMW.

1280x1024
Everything maxed
Full AA/AF

I think it looks sweet. I'm not on the best CRT atm though so the colors doesn't exactly look like I want them to (they look abit washed out IMO). But I'll have the 959NF back soon.


----------



## SAD_DC

how much fps you gettin??
looks great when i finish my new build i just might get me a copy of that
(hopefully it will go down in price lol)


----------



## Geoff

The car details look great, but the landscape isnt that good... but its like that in allr acing games.

And why did u change your avatar tweaker?  cant recognize you anymore


----------



## elmarcorulz

LOL, everybody starts the the Cobalt.


----------



## skidude

Man, those are some great graphics.

BTW- You changed ur avatar Tweak, didnt recognize u I was like "who the hell is this new mod??" lol


----------



## diduknowthat

lol..just thought this one was funny


----------



## skidude

Lol, when a CT and a T fall in love....


----------



## Ku-sama

results on a 30 minuet game at school, im taking screeners of all of my pwnness i lay down at school


----------



## Blue

> serious? it looks so different.



That is what NFS Most wanted looks like with the "Visual Treatment" setting on. I personally don't care for that setting and turn it off. Colors in the game are much more lively with Visual treatment off.


----------



## Mr.Suave

ew...cobalt....
i hate american cars... only good american car is a truck
im a import(european and asian cars) fan myself
wat else can you start with in NFSU:MW??
i might get it on PS2 or the PC..just worried that it would be hard to play with mouse and keyboard...


----------



## 4W4K3

My dad's considering buyng a Cobalt, he only will use it for a daily driver, it will probably sit in the garage most of the time. For his purposes, it's an excellent car. If only it could do what it does in the video gmaes lmao.


----------



## skidude

I shot these people anyway:


----------



## skidude




----------



## Blue

> ew...cobalt....
> i hate american cars... only good american car is a truck
> im a import(european and asian cars) fan myself
> wat else can you start with in NFSU:MW??
> i might get it on PS2 or the PC..just worried that it would be hard to play with mouse and keyboard...



I've played many hours of NFS Most wanted on my PC with a duel analog controller and had no issues with the setup. I never even had to setup my controller, just plugged it in and played it as you would with the PS2. Of course you have to install the game . Controller even reminds me of the PS2 controller and I'd rather play on my monitor then on a TV.

Edit:

Controller http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2225,CONTENTID=8674 The wireless version would also be a nice choice.

Also was wondering... This thread is titled "Screenshot Contest" Who wins? and what?


----------



## shupola

Blue said:
			
		

> I've played many hours of NFS Most wanted on my PC with a duel analog controller and had no issues with the setup. I never even had to setup my controller, just plugged it in and played it as you would with the PS2. Of course you have to install the game . Controller even reminds me of the PS2 controller and I'd rather play on my monitor then on a TV.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Controller http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2225,CONTENTID=8674 The wireless version would also be a nice choice.




yeah, but he said he was gonna use keyboard and mouse??? he didnt say anything about setting up the controler.

while we are on the topic, i was thinking about getting an xbox 360 gamepad for my comp. i like the way they feel. right now i have some el-cheapo $7.00 gamepad with no sticks on it. lol

EDIT: yeah blue, thats a nice gamepad too. i saw them at walmart i think in the ps2 section.


----------



## Blue

> yeah, but he said he was gonna use keyboard and mouse??? he didnt say anything about setting up the controler.



Yes but if you noticed. He mentioned keyboard and mouse as if they where the only choice. I merely mentioned to him that there was the choice of a controller and that it did not need any work to be set up. Also I have considered the Xbox 360 controller as it looks very nice but I've not held one. I would imaging it would be a good choice although I could not say for sure as I've not used one.


----------



## shupola

Blue said:
			
		

> Yes but if you noticed. He mentioned keyboard and mouse as if they where the only choice. I merely mentioned to him that there was the choice of a controller and that it did not need any work to be set up. Also I have considered the Xbox 360 controller as it looks very nice but I've not held one. I would imaging it would be a good choice although I could not say for sure as I've not used one.




the 360 controllers a nice. just go to your local game store and play the demo. or you could go into a store and open one up and hold it.. lol


----------



## Mr.Suave

that gamepads not a bad idea. but i dont really want to spend money on one.so i guess ill get it for the PS2 as i can pwn my bro or anyone else that comes to my house 

skidude: dont you get POed b/c of the lag? i see your gettting an average of 20fps. me i cant stand anything below 30...


----------



## skidude

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> skidude: dont you get POed b/c of the lag? i see your gettting an average of 20fps. me i cant stand anything below 30...



I swear to god that thing lies. It runs REALLY smooth yet I get the same FPS no matter how high I turn up the gfx. I'll try Fraps and see if there is any change.


----------



## diroga




----------



## tweaker

Oh great... Now Skidude's got us in trouble...


----------



## speedyink

I bought an xbox 360 controller for my comp.  Its very comfortable, and works well.  The only thing is I cant get the rumble working...


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I swear to god that thing lies. It runs REALLY smooth yet I get the same FPS no matter how high I turn up the gfx. I'll try Fraps and see if there is any change.



same here! average for me is around 25fps, my friends say "how can you stand that?" but i dont notice any lag.


----------



## skidude

tweaker said:
			
		

> Oh great... Now Skidude's got us in trouble...



How so?? 


And yeah, I dont lag at all... its pretty strange.


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:
			
		

> How so??


Your post took the post count from this thread to 666


> wat else can you start with in NFSU:MW??


Lexus IS300
Fiat Punto
Golf GTI


----------



## skidude

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Your post took the post count from this thread to 666




Oh sh*t...... (crosses myself)


----------



## skidude




----------



## skidude




----------



## Geoff

Those are some nice shots, but i have to say that 12fps is a little low, lol

EDIT:  skidude, how much snow are you suppose to be getting up your way?  weather.com said 6-10" for me


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Those are some nice shots, but i have to say that 12fps is a little low, lol



Its still smooth, that was just during a part where there were like 20 Germans in one area, with the gunfire and all...



> EDIT:  skidude, how much snow are you suppose to be getting up your way?  weather.com said 6-10" for me



Mine is 7-12"


----------



## randruff

Don't mess with Fischer.


----------



## Filip

PURE PWNAGE

i played cod2 multiplayer today for like around 2 hours, it was my first time lol and i already pwn


----------



## Modoman

just a couple decent shots from aoe3. nothin much goin on as usual


----------



## Geoff

nice, do you have all the settings maxed out?


----------



## Modoman

ya @ 10x76, gets choppy at 12x10


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> PURE PWNAGE
> 
> i played cod2 multiplayer today for like around 2 hours, it was my first time lol and i already pwn


DAM that is bad lol 
although i have done that before at a server with that small of people on css


----------



## Filip

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> DAM that is bad lol
> although i have done that before at a server with that small of people on css



bad?!?!?!?!?  

ITS MY FIRST TIME!!!!!!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

no its bad on thet other peoples part for being that bad 
no ur goooooooooooooood
and yeah  know my wording was bad sry
(how do u take a pic of ur desktop)


----------



## Filip

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> (how do u take a pic of ur desktop)



Print Screen?


----------



## Filip

Witness a one mans death


----------



## spacedude89




----------



## tweaker

He fragged Jimbob!


----------



## Filip

tweaker said:
			
		

> He fragged Jimbob!



huh? why two same posts, and he isnt Jim Bob and i didnt frag him


----------



## tweaker

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> huh? why two same posts, and he isnt Jim Bob and i didnt frag him


 
I read JimBooBad and thought it sounded funny, then again I was _very_ tired, hence the accidental double post.

This is fun.


----------



## tweaker

Blue said:
			
		

> Colors in the game are much more lively with Visual treatment off.


 
I looked into it and this far I agree. 

Some bodymods done (the window tint is dark black pearl).


----------



## shupola

nice shots tweaker


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i loce that cobalt ss 
how fast is it in the game?


----------



## skidude

Nice shots guys, I especially love that JimBoo Bob (or whatever) shots.


----------



## elmarcorulz

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> i loce that cobalt ss
> how fast is it in the game?


Bet it wouldnt stand a chance against my lamborghini's


----------



## Filip

in NFSMW the car graphics are amazing but the environment is a crime, road is a blur, why dont they fix the road graphics and leave the trees and buildings ugly, environment graphics are really bad, the textures are like in doom2,

btw i have NFSMW but i didnt played it yet and i dont think i will, my brother plays it


----------



## elmarcorulz

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> in NFSMW the car graphics are amazing but the environment is a crime, road is a blur, why dont they fix the road graphics and leave the trees and buildings ugly, environment graphics are really bad, the textures are like in doom2,
> 
> btw i have NFSMW but i didnt played it yet and i dont think i will, my brother plays it


Well whats going to be the main attraction, the cars, or the road?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

cars duh
but they need to work on the other stuff to give u the best effect of real life


----------



## elmarcorulz

Well, when your being chased by 5-0 at 200+ mph, you dont exactly take note of the surroundings


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Well, when your being chased by 5-0 at 200+ mph, you dont exactly take note of the surroundings


realy cuz i do


----------



## Modoman

thought id share...


----------



## Filip

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Well whats going to be the main attraction, the cars, or the road?



the whole game


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

Modoman said:
			
		

> thought id share...


he will have a headache for a long time lol


----------



## skidude

That guy got pwned like a n00b lol


----------



## cobra2x

from Red Juice Race


----------



## skidude

Ummm... was that spam??

Oh man..... I thought this was the only thread not to get spammed.... dammit


----------



## Geoff

cobra2x said:
			
		

> from Red Juice Race


Nice way to try and spam your link.


----------



## shupola

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Nice way to try and spam your link.



lol. i actually clicked on it too. 

i guess i need to see who is posting first.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Filip

shupola said:
			
		

> lol. i actually clicked on it too.
> 
> i guess i need to see who is posting first.



lol, me too, i even downloaded the game and played it for 5 minutes


----------



## diduknowthat

that was a close call...look at my health






stacking much?


----------



## tweaker

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> the environment is a crime, road is a blur, environment graphics are really bad, the textures are like in doom2


 
Huh??

I think the graphics is very nice. Your brother must be running with low res and/or low settings then.


----------



## Filip

nope, i saw it in your screenshots, take a look at the road, lol, and the freakin trees are so ugly it looks like i painted it


----------



## Blue

I have to admit the road texture can be ugly at times. At other times it seems fine. You have to remember however that you are moving most of the time and you don't notice much of the textures when your flying through the city . I would also hate to see how the game might run if every single texture was high resolution. The following are a couple of screen shots I took while playing to show that they textures indeed can be poor on the road. Also the sign I noticed in one screen is unreadable but I did not notice it in game. This is still the best looking car racer I've laid eyes on.











Edit:

errr I did not notice that photobucket made my screenshots soooooo small! but It is late right now and I don't believe I'll be fixing that anytime soon. Sorry.


----------



## Blue

> realy cuz i do



You can make out cracks in the road and textures at high speeds? Can I have your eyes? .

To be honest yea the textures of the road do look kinda bad at times but not in every situation. And I don't believe anyone will notice it much while they are moving at high speed. They could crank up the textures on everything so that the game runs crappy .


----------



## 34erd

Blue sorry if this is off topic but your PM is turned off.  Do you by any chance play COD and COD2 on a server called |ES|?  Theres a guy named blue there and he always kicks everyones ass.


----------



## Blue

> Blue sorry if this is off topic but your PM is turned off. Do you by any chance play COD and COD2 on a server called |ES|? Theres a guy named blue there and he always kicks everyones ass.



Yes of course that is me kicking ass! ... errrr no  it is not.


----------



## tweaker

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> realy cuz i do


 
Have you played the game? 



			
				filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> why dont they fix the road graphics and leave the trees and buildings ugly


 
Because sharp looking threes & buildings are far more important than sharp asphalt when your pushing some serious speed hehe. 

Sure the road could look better but it isn't that important in a racing game. What's more important is the ability to have a long & clear viewing distance so that you can see what's coming further ahead on the track, traffic obstacles and such. These kind of games is extremely hard to play with low res and low details because you can't see what's in your way further ahead. It's a fine ballance, the game must be playable without having a stupiditly fast machine.

Also in that specifik screenshot the asphalt looks worse than it really is within the game, because that is a video sequence made with focus on the cars.

Heres some thoughts on the game I think summons up the atmosphere pretty good, quoted from gamespy:



> As you roam around -- if you can call blasting through a neighborhood at 175mph "roaming" -- you see that the real star of _Most Wanted_ is the city itself. The developers did a beautiful job crafting an extensive and believable greater metropolitan area. You'll rocket through tollbooths out onto the turnpike, passing woods awash with autumn colors, and then exit onto a busy four-lane highway, barely dodging a semi laden with huge logs. From there, you might zip through the suburbs, pass a commercial area on the way to the towering skyscrapers that mark the busy city center, and then head down to an ocean-side boardwalk.
> 
> What's doubly impressive is that all these areas flow together smoothly and realistically, reminding you of real-world places you might have traveled through. The size and detail needed for this illusion come at a cost, though: the game often chugs as it is loading new data.


 
I can't say I notice to much 'chugging' though.


----------



## skidude

Nice shots Geoff


----------



## skidude

Some more COD2 (ive been into this game a lot recently)


----------



## skidude




----------



## skidude




----------



## shupola

damn skidude, i bet you have a shitload of pics hosted somewhere. lol


----------



## skidude

Hell yeah, I got (breaks out the calculator)..... 127 screenshots on my PC, each hand-selected for the best quality and most action , not nearly all are on this 73-page thread (the reason I started it is because I had no idea what to do with all of them )


----------



## Geoff

Well here are some more from CoD2:


----------



## skidude

COD2 is a great screenshot game


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> COD2 is a great screenshot game


Yup, sure is


----------



## skidude

The American campaign especially, Point Du Hoc OWNS ASS!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

cs:s is also but only when u can reach the button in time


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

here is my gali skin


----------



## Modoman

skidude said:
			
		

> COD2 is a great screenshot game


i concur  couldnt help but post a few more


----------



## P11

Nice screenies, what settings are you playing on ? Extra on texture settings?


----------



## Geoff

P11 said:
			
		

> Nice screenies, what settings are you playing on ? Extra on texture settings?



Most likely everything is maxed out, i can max everything out on mine and get ~20FPS.


----------



## skidude

I get like 5-10 everything maxed lol I just put it on high not max.

BTW- That is from lightning flashes right?? (the light in the pics) i remember those levels.


----------



## P11

Here are some COD2 pics...some are at HIGH one is on EXTRA. Maxed AA/AF+Shadows+Dynamic Lights+etc.

High....





High......





Extra....





High.....





High....





High....


----------



## Filip

dont u guys like play CoD2 online?!?


----------



## P11

I cant play online...dont ask me why


----------



## Filip

P11 said:
			
		

> I cant play online...dont ask me why


i know a way 

im playing CoD2 for 4 days and this is the lowest i managed to die, well its most important that u reach 50 kills first, but thats boring so i also keep my eye on how many times did i die


----------



## P11

hmmmm, your in big trouble mister!....PM me plz


----------



## spears

i have a 10-o TWL record.. in 5v5

who ever wants to play some cod2 online  PM me


----------



## elmarcorulz

filip-matijevic, i would highly suggest removing that pic, then editing it.


----------



## Filip

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> filip-matijevic, i would highly suggest removing that pic, then editing it.


  is this better? lol i didnt know that this could get me in trouble


----------



## elmarcorulz

> is this better


What did you do?





> lol i didnt know that this could get me in trouble


Well it says *cracked*........*cracked* which indicates that you have a cracked game.


----------



## Filip

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> What did you do?


i edited the picture



			
				elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Well it says *cracked*........*cracked* which indicates that you have a cracked game.



it doesnt mean that the game is cracked, it means that server is cracked


----------



## elmarcorulz

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> no, i edited the picture


When you edited the picture, did you re-post it? Becausde i can still see where it says cracked server


----------



## Filip

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> When you edited the picture, did you re-post it? Becausde i can still see where it says cracked server


the picture is maybe stored in your browser cache so that could be the problem


----------



## elmarcorulz

hmmmm......**clears cache**

EDIT: nope, still shows the original. Oh well, its probably just me, so your alright


----------



## shupola

well, lets see. so you fixed the pic, but it doesnt mean a thing if you still talk about it in your posts. maybe you should edit those too??


----------



## skidude

Wow, nice score score dude, thats amazing. I still think that the single player is better than multiplayer.


----------



## Filip

skidude said:
			
		

> Wow, nice score score dude, thats amazing. I still think that the single player is better than multiplayer.


i play both, but it isnt interestin to play against your own CPU, i wanna pwn humans not my comp, i already own it lol


----------



## skidude

But the scripted sequences in the single player are absolutely amazing.


----------



## 34erd

COD2 is very fun on multiplayer especialy on severs that delete all the crosshairs .  It really helps you improove your aim but then when you play CS:S you forget how to use them lol.


----------



## skidude

More COD2 screens:
Before:



After:


----------



## skidude




----------



## skidude

This is what I believe to be the ONLY scoped Gewer43 in the whole game:


----------



## 34erd

Theres one in "The Pipeline" in the russian campaign


----------



## skidude

34erd said:
			
		

> Theres one in "The Pipeline" in the russian campaign




No way, I've never seen it before... still its a rare gun. I had to go out of my way to get that one.


----------



## Jon Boy

No impressive graphics or cool screenshots.  But this is me owning in Joint Operations : Typhoon Rising.  (Also looks very pants as it is a custome made map and hardly any buildings were in that area and no sky or vegatation lol.


----------



## skidude

How long are those rounds!! 213 kills wtf!!!


----------



## Modoman

P11 said:
			
		

> Nice screenies, what settings are you playing on ? Extra on texture settings?


everything maxed @ 1280 x 1024
my pics would be bigger... MUCH bigger lol but im runnin out of space on photobucket, and im too lazy to make another account


----------



## shupola

Modoman said:
			
		

> everything maxed @ 1280 x 1024
> my pics would be bigger... MUCH bigger lol but im runnin out of space on photobucket, and im too lazy to make another account




my pics on photobucket arent even half that size. what gives?


----------



## SAD_DC

I wanna post some screenies but idk how to turn on Fps on Bf2


----------



## Ku-sama

try "/fps: without the quotes, or it should be in the options


----------



## P11

shupola said:
			
		

> my pics on photobucket arent even half that size. what gives?



Make sure they are JPEGS when putting them on photobucket.


----------



## skidude

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> I wanna post some screenies but idk how to turn on Fps on Bf2



go into the console using the ~ key, then type in renderer.drawFps 1


----------



## Geoff

I dont like the in-game fps measurer in CSS, its way too tiny to see it unless you look up close.  I like CoD2's FPS reader much better.

And no school again skidude, this was only a 2.5day week for me


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> And no school again skidude, this was only a 2.5day week for me



No school for me either... but how did u have a 2.5 day week?!?!?


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> No school for me either... but how did u have a 2.5 day week?!?!?


Monday was an early release, tuesday was a teacher workshop, and today is a snow day


----------



## skidude

Luck son of a b*tch


----------



## MatrixEVO

skidude said:
			
		

> Luck son of a b*tch



Hehe, me too, 2.5 day week.


----------



## skidude

Do you two go the same school or what?


----------



## Archangel

muhaha.. i only have to go to school 3 days a week now..  tough monday is really too long..   5:30 PM -_-


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Do you two go the same school or what?


ya,  he actually lives about a mile and a half from me.


----------



## Jon Boy

skidude said:
			
		

> How long are those rounds!! 213 kills wtf!!!



I some how managed to get that in 25 min   (was going crazy as a gunner).  8 kills a min isnt bad is it thats like 1 kill every 7.5 sec lol.  Thinking about it DAMN IM GOOD.

Plus YAY broke up from school today


----------



## skidude

Jon Boy said:
			
		

> I some how managed to get that in 25 min   (was going crazy as a gunner).  8 kills a min isnt bad is it thats like 1 kill every 7.5 sec lol.  Thinking about it DAMN IM GOOD.



How long are the rounds normally?



> ya, he actually lives about a mile and a half from me.



Awesome, so you know each other?


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Awesome, so you know each other?


Ya, since the first grade.


----------



## skidude

Sweet!

Ok Im changing things up here, some screens from Unreal Tournament 2004:


----------



## skidude




----------



## Geoff

Nice!  i have UT2004, i should get back into it.  Do you play online skidude?


----------



## skidude

Sometimes, I thought I was good at it until I tried online, i got pwned!  I guess I need to sharpen my skills a bit.


----------



## Jon Boy

skidude said:
			
		

> How long are the rounds normally?



The rounds are normaly like 25 min (on our server).  If you go onto an offitial onva server can be anything up to 3 days a game lol.  And 60kills a game is very good.  So 213 is unheard on .


----------



## skidude

Holy hell 3 DAYS!?!?!  thats crazy. So is 213 kills...


----------



## Jon Boy

haha yeah.  Its odd because on advance and secure they often put no time limit. So you have to win all the control points to win the game.  And with 100 people on a server that is very hard. And well ty I thought I did good aswell.  If you never played it I think you should, for me its better gameplay that Half Life 2.  Then again others may disagree.


----------



## skidude

Better than BF2??


----------



## Jon Boy

Well I absalutely hate BF2 lol.  So I would say yes, and most people in the clan thing think its better aswell.  Basicaly its guns are alot more accurate than BF2 (unless you download the mod).  But yer its good because when you become very very good  you can run and shoot someone about 200m at the sae time as dodging their bullets.  But on BF2 if a sniper is 50m away u still cant shoot em and u just keep dying lol.  Im sure its very cheap now like £15 and you dont have to play to play.


----------



## skidude

I'll have to look into it. Post some screens of the gameplay!


----------



## Modoman

some bf2:

weapon of choice:






lucky guy jumped out the back


----------



## Jon Boy

skidude said:
			
		

> I'll have to look into it. Post some screens of the gameplay!



I will look for some good ones.  Erm need to find good ones I have like 700 pictures of glitches and none of good looking stuff lol (so going to be hard)


And nice screenies, I never seen that chopper b4.  Then again I hate the game lol and never play.  Also bet I can crash a chopper quicker than you when trying hardest to fly it lol.  (I cant even go strait up without crashing somehow lol).


----------



## Modoman

i rarely take shots of the game because it will lag for about 2 seconds, and you die quickly when standing still, or especially when flying lol


----------



## Jon Boy

This is an image of some trees and is taken with 80% graphics on my old computer (it sucked thats why my frame rate is 4 or 5 lol)




And erm this is some barrels and stuff lol (was training the shot a team mate) thats why you can see my face hehe.




As you can see they are not amazing and some of me screenies are dire lol.  But still prettygood for a game thats coming up to 2 years old I think.  Maybe not that much.


----------



## skidude

> i rarely take shots of the game because it will lag for about 2 seconds, and you die quickly when standing still, or especially when flying lol



Yeah, which is why I dont have many, although I do have this, one of my better rounds (i got FOUR medals in this one round):





BTW- Nice screens all, those gfx arent that bad


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heres some screen shots from back in the day when i use to play


----------



## Motoxrdude




----------



## fatal1ty_fan

Jon Boy said:
			
		

> This is an image of some trees and is taken with 80% graphics on my old computer (it sucked thats why my frame rate is 4 or 5 lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And erm this is some barrels and stuff lol (was training the shot a team mate) thats why you can see my face hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see they are not amazing and some of me screenies are dire lol.  But still prettygood for a game thats coming up to 2 years old I think.  Maybe not that much.


what game is that


----------



## Jon Boy

That my friend is
Joint Operations : Typhoon Rising


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so how many people still play that game


----------



## Jon Boy

Thousands.  Our clan is still increasing in size.  Best thing is you can have servers that support upto 150 people.  And yer you have you "American" set of servers, your "Asian/Pacific" set of servers and the "Europe" set of servers.  There are hundreds all together.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Here is some screens from COD2:





This guy was moving his lips and eyes when he was already dead:


----------



## MatrixEVO

And here is some from Far Cry:

This guy is gunna drown soon:





I like the lighting effects in this screen:





This is just a random screen:


----------



## Geoff

You play CoD2 on 800x600 resolution?

And whats with all that stuff on the top right in Far Cry?


----------



## Modoman




----------



## MatrixEVO

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> You play CoD2 on 800x600 resolution?
> 
> And whats with all that stuff on the top right in Far Cry?



Yes I play at 800x600, so what. The stuff on the top right in the Far Cry screens is Far Cry's in-game FPS meter, along with all that other useless (to me) stuff.


----------



## Geoff

Here are some screens from NFS-MW:


----------



## SAD_DC

GOD i want NFS mw so bad!!!!!! lol any1 know when price godda spike down?


----------



## Geoff

dont know, but it is a great game, even if it did cost $50 :/


----------



## SAD_DC

yeah but 50 bucks sounds soo.....wow lol
but...then again..freakin awsome looking game...


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

hey geoff do u have the gfx up all the way 

and yeah im going to get that game for xmas


----------



## vroom_skies

I guess I'll add a couple. These are from F.E.A.R. 

Whoops give me a few to resize, way to small.


----------



## skidude

Modoman, are those Quake 4 screens?? I'm gettin that game for x-mas, is it good?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

skidude said:
			
		

> Modoman, are those Quake 4 screens?? I'm gettin that game for x-mas, is it good?


yeah it is quake 4 
and yes it is very good 
i loved it 
and the gfx are great and the game play is sweet


----------



## skidude

Hows the multiplayer?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ummm its been awhile scine i last played it cuz i got css but i dont know now cuz i played it when it 1st came out and most of the servers were far away form me so my ping was bad 
but all in all the multiplayer was pretty good 
but css beets it (but css beets all mp)


----------



## Modoman

you cant compare it to css, they are 2 pretty different games. besides, if you were to ask me, i hate css with a passion. 
q4 multiplayer is a lot like q2, if you ever played it. q2 is my all time favorite online game, so this game ranks pretty high in my scale. it's fast paced... the only thing that bugs me is the rockets are slow, there is a lightning gun, no double barrelled shotgun and the spread on the single barrel is quite large. but, this game freakin rocks online.


----------



## skidude

Single player thoughts?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

Modoman said:
			
		

> you cant compare it to css, they are 2 pretty different games. besides, if you were to ask me, i hate css with a passion.
> q4 multiplayer is a lot like q2, if you ever played it. q2 is my all time favorite online game, so this game ranks pretty high in my scale. it's fast paced... the only thing that bugs me is the rockets are slow, there is a lightning gun, no double barrelled shotgun and the spread on the single barrel is quite large. but, this game freakin rocks online.


yeah i know that u canr compare them but i said it cuz i stop playing quake 4 online cuz of css 

and the single player is great 
they kept u on the edge of ur seat till the end


----------



## Modoman

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> yeah i know that u canr compare them but i said it cuz i stop playing quake 4 online cuz of css
> 
> and the single player is great
> they kept u on the edge of ur seat till the end


indeed. it is one of the few games that i can't decide whether i want to play single player, or go online


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so y dont u like css 
i mean if i didnt have css then i would play quake 4 

is there more servers then when the game caome out and is there more people playing 

what ur fav. gun 
and did u tweak it

some screen shots


----------



## Modoman

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> so y dont u like css
> i mean if i didnt have css then i would play quake 4
> 
> is there more servers then when the game caome out and is there more people playing
> 
> what ur fav. gun
> and did u tweak it


css just isn't my flavor. apples and oranges, i suppose. modern combat for me is bf2, and for all out fast-paced action, it's q4 or q2. 
there seems to be plenty of servers now, but most are empty lol. i think it will be a little while before people really get into it, as it is demanding on the system; also, ra4 will kick start the online frenzy i think.

favorite gun is always rail gun  i was a rail whore on q2... if anyone remembers ra2 biggies rail only w/ grapple  

havent tweaked it yet, but i should, as i still cant run it past 4aa without it bogging down to the low 20's, high teens in fps at times.... which aint cool considering my system . that's even with the new patch that is supposed to improve performance on multi-cpu systems by 25-87% pfft


----------



## skidude

I see some screens of the infamous "stroggification" cutscene there....


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

yep i have more but i didnt feel like puting more 
yeah i have like the whole transformation 
do u want to see since u havent played the game ill ask


and as u can see i have no problem runing it on my pc 
cuz the game tops out at 60fps but as u can see most r over lol


----------



## skidude

Na, dont show me the rest. What settings u run it on?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i run it at the high setting but i would (and can) run at ultra 
but the game wont let me and i dont know y but as u can see with the fps i should run it at the ultra 
but i herd that it isnt much differnt so


----------



## SAD_DC

hmmmmm......I tried takeing a couple of screenies on Bft then I went into...
Bf2/pb/scrnsht

and cant find any????


----------



## Modoman

ultra requires 512mb video ram. it will be uber choppy without... i tried it and yea, it doesnt look any different, plus it would freeze every 10 seconds or so when i would turn a corner. :\ 

what aa do you have on fatal1ty? i get your fps with 4x, 8x gets shady, and 16x is average of 15fps. i dont understand, because when i played the demo the first time, i had everything on and maxed @ 16xaa with about 30-40fps, but not anymore


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

Modoman said:
			
		

> what aa do you have on fatal1ty? i get your fps with 4x, 8x gets shady, and 16x is average of 15fps. i dont understand, because when i played the demo the first time, i had everything on and maxed @ 16xaa with about 30-40fps, but not anymore


im not sure what ur asking 
all i know is i get like 60-75 fps


----------



## Modoman

the anti-aliasing... do you have it on? and if so, is it on 2, 4, 8 or 16? sorry for the confusing post... i confuse myself sometimes but im too lazy to reword it lol


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

no i dont have it partly cuz i dont know what it is


----------



## Modoman

ahh... anti-aliasing takes the jagged edges off of geometries. it also reduces the performance pretty substantially


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

no i dont use it 
were do u get it


----------



## Modoman

it's in the game. most games have the option to turn it on...
quake 4 - go to graphics option, go advanced, bottom most option



			
				SAD_DC said:
			
		

> hmmmmm......I tried takeing a couple of screenies on Bft then I went into...
> Bf2/pb/scrnsht
> 
> and cant find any????


go to my documents, battlefield 2 folder, screenshots


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ohhhhh wow i feel stupid right now lol
(its late at nite here so)
but now that u say that idk 
ill tell u after the next time i play it ok


----------



## SAD_DC

Modoman said:
			
		

> it's in the game. most games have the option to turn it on...
> quake 4 - go to graphics option, go advanced, bottom most option
> 
> 
> go to my documents, battlefield 2 folder, screenshots




WoW dude thnx alot...
time to post em..


----------



## SAD_DC

Heres my Bf2 screenies...
oh also..most of the time I play I got 75-90 Fps..is this good????
idk why the screenie came out so choppy...but yeah here you go..

TANK SHOT:





Bouy shot: (at least I think its what its called)





JET SHOT:




next time my friend comes over I will post "WoW" shots..
I get 60 Fps on that even on PvP


----------



## Raditz

*Here are some of mine.*

Can anyone tell me what are these things that come under ground? 






AND HERE IS MY ORIGIONAL PICS.


----------



## skidude

Ahhhh yes Doom 3... I have so many Doom 3 screens I haven't posted, so here are some more:


----------



## vroom_skies

What site are you guys using to host your pics. I was using photobucket, but for some reason the screenshots are comming out way to small. If you can link me a good site, then I can get you some good screen. 

Bob.

Also imageshack doesn't let me either, they say the pics are to big even after I resized them.


----------



## skidude

www.imageshack.us


----------



## vroom_skies

Imageshack isn't working for me either, it isn't accepting my pics even after I resive them.
Anymore?


----------



## skidude

Are you sure you are saving them as JPEG's?? Are they too large, like 1280x1024 or over the sixe limit?


----------



## vroom_skies

The ones for fear are bitmap. They were resized also.


----------



## skidude

Save them as JPEG's and then try.


----------



## Jon Boy

vroom_skies said:
			
		

> What site are you guys using to host your pics. I was using photobucket, but for some reason the screenshots are comming out way to small. If you can link me a good site, then I can get you some good screen.
> 
> Bob.
> 
> Also imageshack doesn't let me either, they say the pics are to big even after I resized them.



Your photos have to be under 1 mb in size to go on image shack.  So open photo in paint then click save as and change extention to jpg.  Click ok, then usualy you dont see any quality change but images are around 150kb to 250kb in size.  Well works for me .


----------



## vroom_skies

Ok, well lets see if these work. Today we have a mix off HL2 LC, CSS, and F.E.A.R. My name on css is usually -=PIE=-BlackJack, I'm sure I've played with a few of you.
This guy is looking pretty sharp.





Looks good enough to go swimming.




Quite nice.




Quite awsome.








Staring him down.




O no he is gaining some nerves.




O no, suicuide run.




You had to be there for this shot, was quite nice.




These guys were acting pretty slick so I hung them out to dry.


----------



## super_xero

lol on the last pic hes pointing the rite derection to go i hope you followed hes directions


----------



## Jon Boy

Heres mine from fear (sorry quality is piss poor) I saved it into word first then took it out enlarged and then compressed it lol.  Well its a tripple head shotto kill someone who was moving about 30m away lol (shame u can only see from close up hehe).

EDIT : May help if I post link to the picture lol


----------



## spears

[img=http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2783/untitledpwn9wo.jpg]


haha


----------



## spears




----------



## Modoman

wow that game is bloody.. 
maybe ill buy it


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

yeah im going to get fear for xmas 
im going to get alot of games for xmas 
ill be sure to take some great screen shots 

here is 2 form css

my dead body





that doesnt look good


----------



## Raditz

Here's my best score I'm Raditz.






That's me hanging down from the bridge on aztec: This is an awesome pic if it would be brighter.


----------



## skidude

One of my good scores (but not my best ) Im Killing_Fields


----------



## elmarcorulz

Did better then anyone from [SW]


----------



## P11

Raditz, how about you show us your score in the 2nd screenshot? knowing that there is more than 1 person......


----------



## skidude

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Did better then anyone from [SW]



I know their clan sucked, I trash talked em all. Good time.

BTW- U ppl seen the new player models?? take a look:


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

P11 said:
			
		

> Raditz, how about you show us your score in the 2nd screenshot? knowing that there is more than 1 person......


cuz he suxs hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
juss messing with ya
and yeah i dont like the new models 
they look gay 
really gay 
like really really gay 
like .............. thats enough


----------



## skidude

Ya I kno valve is just f*cking up source with all these new add-ons...


----------



## Blue

> Here's my best score I'm Raditz.



who would have guest? .


----------



## SAD_DC

those are new models?
or skins?

lol I havent been on cs-s in such a while


----------



## Mr.Suave

skidude said:
			
		

> Ya I kno valve is just f*cking up source with all these new add-ons...


so true..its even laggier that b4...s2pid valve...


----------



## skidude

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> those are new models?
> or skins?



New player models Valve just released. Now you have the choice of the original terrorist or that colombian idiot there....



> so true..its even laggier that b4...s2pid valve...



Even though they make some great games, Valve is probably the stupidest group of developers I have ever seen.


----------



## skidude

Pwned :


----------



## spears




----------



## spears




----------



## fatal1ty_fan

skidude said:
			
		

> Pwned :



nice pic 
like omfg 
it is like perfectly donr 
good job

hey what is ur guys fav map


----------



## SAD_DC

lol i bet u clicked the prntscn button like 50 times heh?

my fav map must be aztec or compound


......WOW I just realized that steam is not even installed on my new comp lol....time to do that now


----------



## Filip

me pwning n00bs on dust2, lol, ima n00b too, i have css 1 week and already pwning like a pro


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> me pwning n00bs on dust2, lol, ima n00b too, i have css 1 week and already pwning like a pro



well thats not hard to do at a crapy server 
i can go to a server with like 7-10 people and juss own there 
no try to go to a big server with like 20-40 people there and try to own it take alot of skill (or at lest the server i play at)
but with time u will get like really good at the game 

and whats ur fav map

ps: y is that one guy brown?????????????


----------



## Filip

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> and whats ur fav map



well i play office, italy and dust2 which is also my favorite, i wanna be a dust2 pro and i think i can do it, cuz on every game i play i make it, like in AA (bridge pro-pwning seriously), Cod2 (all DM maps pro-i think i was second like only 2-3 times out of 40-50 rounds i played), vietcong, which is kinda like an old game, i was pwning there on a fairly big maps like "stream" which had around 50 players, i will install UT2004 and try to pwn there cuz i like fast FPS games


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> well i play office, italy and dust2 which is also my favorite, i wanna be a dust2 pro and i think i can do it, cuz on every game i play i make it, like in AA (bridge pro-pwning seriously), Cod2 (all DM maps pro-i think i was second like only 2-3 times out of 40-50 rounds i played), vietcong, which is kinda like an old game, i was pwning there on a fairly big maps like "stream" which had around 50 players, i will install UT2004 and try to pwn there cuz i like fast FPS games


i love office, compound, assult, uhhhh i like all the maps 
i dont have a fav 
but yeah thats a good score for only a week of playing


----------



## Filip

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> ps: y is that one guy brown?????????????



i changed the skin of CT's, i didnt change it on GIGN's cuz i cant (it wont let me connect on a server), u can go to www.fpsbanana.com and find useful stuff for CS:S and other games


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

yeah i have skins on mein (i have alot)
the reason i ask is that it didnt look like u have skins 
yeah i have skins on like all my wepons (m4,ak,scout,aug,famas,awp,tmp,usp,deagel,and so on )


----------



## skidude

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> nice pic
> like omfg
> it is like perfectly donr
> good job



I kno thats a really great one. Let it be known that I only hit the screenshot button one other time for that pic.



> hey what is ur guys fav map




Compound, Dust 2, Office, and Italy are mine.


----------



## Tha Killa

I like almost any fy_iceworld.


----------



## PeteMyers




----------



## Geoff

PeteMyers said:
			
		

>


what game is that?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

isnt it lord of the rings 
i could be wrong 

hey skidude what server (cs:s) do u play at


----------



## Geoff

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> isnt it lord of the rings
> i could be wrong
> 
> hey skidude what server (cs:s) do u play at


thats deffiently not LOTR, anyways, here are some SS's:


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i get that game sunday (xmas) witch is like 3 days a way cant wait


----------



## Modoman




----------



## Modoman

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> what game is that?


http://www.1up.com/do/media?cId=3140406


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

thats heat was nasty 
but that big fat guy was even worse 
nice screen shots 
(i love the shot gun it is like the best and even better when u get the mag on it)


----------



## PeteMyers




----------



## PeteMyers




----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i love gt4 
and i would play it if i had a ps2 that work 
but im like 87% done with it


----------



## SAD_DC

WTF WTF!!!!!!!!  @ PeteMyers

the 2 first pics I thought u took of your neighborhood
Omfg.....specs plz....


----------



## elmarcorulz

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> WTF WTF!!!!!!!!  @ PeteMyers
> 
> the 2 first pics I thought u took of your neighborhood
> Omfg.....specs plz....


Same here, they look real!


----------



## Modoman

HE IS POSTING PICS OF GAMES THAT ARENT OUT YET! they arent real screenshots.


----------



## skidude

Modoman said:
			
		

> HE IS POSTING PICS OF GAMES THAT ARENT OUT YET! they arent real screenshots.



That explains it..... is this true??


----------



## Modoman

sorry didnt mean to sound angry or anything. i posted the link to other game.. i think they are all ps3 and xbox360 shots


----------



## skidude

Well, if they are please dont post anymore about PS3 or Xbox360 games. I made this thread to see what other people did themselves. Sorry about that though...


----------



## Modoman

here's a couple from a small naval battle


----------



## skidude

Nice pics dude, AOE 3 looks good! Here are some shots of my new deagle skin in CSS (BTW- I'll have some screens from XIII later so stay tuned! )


----------



## Modoman

that first one makes me want to play that game


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

skidude said:
			
		

> Nice pics dude, AOE 3 looks good! Here are some shots of my new deagle skin in CSS (BTW- I'll have some screens from XIII later so stay tuned! )



what server is that 
and here is a screen shots of cs:s

like my bed


----------



## skidude

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> what server is that



Some all pistols server... good fun though



> that first one makes me want to play that game



Like the reload eh??

And now people, for some of my XIII screenshots (the best game nobody's heard of)


----------



## skidude




----------



## skidude




----------



## fatal1ty_fan

that game looks like crap 
and i dont even know y thay made that game


----------



## skidude

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> that game looks like crap



The point of the game isn't graphics, its supposed to be a comic-book FPS. The graphics dont alway's make the game. The story and action in that game will kick Half Life 2 in the ass any day. Have you ever played it all the way through?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i have never played it and i know that the game is a comic book theme 
but it still looks like crap 
and no i have never played the game


----------



## skidude

Well play it sometime and I gaurantee your views will be changed.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i dont hate the game it juss dont look like my type of game 
and the game looks like crap and i never said it was a bad game


----------



## skidude

No i meant play it so it will change your views on the graphics. Those images had to be scaled down so they look choppy. In reality the game looks actually pretty good for what it was intended.


----------



## Blue

> that game looks like crap
> and i dont even know y thay made that game



Are you kidding me? The game is right out of a comic book. Kinda that point. The graphics are actually very good. It is not supposed to look real. As a matter of fact if you consider all the games that strive to look real and don't then this one looks awesome as it looks just like a comic book which was the intention.

Skidude... You should turn on some antialliasing as the game looks best with it on. The game looks great and has some of the best graphics I have seen comic book wise . I think I'll install and play for a bit!


----------



## Modoman

i forgot about that game!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

hey the games looks like crap thats all im saying 
im not say the game its self is crap (the gamw is proble great)
the gfx juss look like crap


----------



## skidude

Blue said:
			
		

> Skidude... You should turn on some antialliasing as the game looks best with it on. The game looks great and has some of the best graphics I have seen comic book wise . I think I'll install and play for a bit!



There is an antialiasing option?!?!?!? WHERE!!! I've never seen any graphical changes in that game besides resolution!! If you know where to change it please tell me, but I'll look now and see if I can find it. And, like Blue said, the gfx are actually really good, its just the scale of the screens which makes em look blocky and crappy.


----------



## Blue

> hey the games looks like crap thats all im saying
> im not say the game its self is crap (the gamw is proble great)
> the gfx juss look like crap



And all I'm saying is the game looks great! not saying it is a good game but just that it looks great! . Oh and it is a good game. Now how it looks is just a matter of opinion and really is not worth an argument so relax yourself.



> There is an antialiasing option?!?!?!? WHERE!!! I've never seen any graphical changes in that game besides resolution!!



Sadly there prob. isn't. I force antialliasing in the drivers settings when I play that game though.


----------



## skidude

I'll look in my Catalyst control thing and see if I can do that...


----------



## JFlo

this thread is gonna make a 1000 posts cool


----------



## Blue

So Skidude got me interested in playing for a few. This is a great game and I love to comic book style graphics. Cannot remember ever playing an FPS in comic book style... I would say this is truly a unique game and worth the play.


----------



## skidude

I think its the longest post in this forums history!! It makes me feel special. Keep this thing going people! Post your screens!

BTW- Nice Blue, I love that game. One of the best single player campaigns out. My favorite level is the Mental Hospital its sooooo fun!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

well the game dont look half as bad as when skidude posted his 

ohh btw tomarrow im going to get a lot of games so ill post post them all on monday


----------



## redrider773

Doom3 on my system. Getting X1800XT and 4000+ (which im gonna OC the crap outta) tomarrow, but a new mobo, so it will take a while to setup, but eventually, ill post screens of HL2, Doom3, CoD2, and BF2 with new card. For now, some Doom.


----------



## redrider773




----------



## redrider773




----------



## Geoff

redrider, you only get 13K in 3DMark03 with an A64 4000+ and a X1800XT?  Or was that your old systems scores?


----------



## elmarcorulz

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> redrider, you only get 13K in 3DMark03 with an A64 4000+ and a X1800XT?  Or was that your old systems scores?





			
				redrider773 said:
			
		

> Getting X1800XT and 4000+ (which im gonna OC the crap outta) tomarrow,


Im guessing it was his old score


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Im guessing it was his old score


i dont read the text that carefully in this thread


----------



## Filip

BTW, how to set that thingy in lower rgiht corner with fps and ping and other stuff to be in the center like skidude has?!?

and how to make it dissapear?


----------



## mat2317

Cool screenshot from fear.... OUCH


----------



## skidude

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> BTW, how to set that thingy in lower rgiht corner with fps and ping and other stuff to be in the center like skidude has?!?
> 
> and how to make it dissapear?




Move over type net_graphpos 2 (that moves it to center)

To make it disappear simply put net_graph 0


----------



## epidemik

Does any one play Americas Army?
How do you make the FPS thing show up?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

download fraps it will tell u the fps 
and it can do alot more than that it can take screen shots and take videos


----------



## epidemik

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> download fraps it will tell u the fps
> and it can do alot more than that it can take screen shots and take videos



Theres no option thats included with the game?


----------



## skidude

Go into the console using the ~ key and type in 

stat fps


----------



## Modoman

anyone played earth 2160? looks pretty good..


----------



## Blue

> anyone played earth 2160? looks pretty good..



Yes I have it... Not really played much of it though.


----------



## SAD_DC

on americas army to put fps open console (`) and type stat_fps and ull get it..


----------



## redrider773

Ya, it was my old score, I bragged about my 1800XT in my sig before i got it, lol. It's under the tree tomarrow though... those screens are X850XT PE


----------



## PoopyPopsicle

belly buster


----------



## skidude

Be sure to post some with that X1800XT dude!!

As for now, I show you the best 7 screens of my first Quake 4 session (out of 46 screens taken). I run the game on High gfx. with 2x AA.


----------



## skidude




----------



## Clownfetus

haha i love the guys face in the last one


----------



## Tha Killa

Couple of screenshots of FEAR.


----------



## skidude

I'll post more Quake 4 when I get home.


----------



## Beyond

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=8930106&uid=4117156&members=1

^ couple from aoe3.. one with shaders at high and the other at very high.  it's amazing how much better it looks (imo), and also how much it kills my performance, so much in fact that it's unplayable at very high


----------



## Beyond

skidude, on your second ss from quake 4, did your framerates drop drastically there?  that's the only place i had problems on the demo, everything else ran without a problem.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

alright i have some screen shots of nfs:most wanted

*my cobalt*






*my coblat from the front*





*my supra that i stole *





*my supra in the air running form the cops*





*the car in going to get soon*


----------



## skidude

Beyond said:
			
		

> skidude, on your second ss from quake 4, did your framerates drop drastically there?  that's the only place i had problems on the demo, everything else ran without a problem.




Nope, I average around 30-35 FPS and I get no lag anywhere so far.


----------



## epidemik

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> *my supra in the air running form the cops*




That pic is awesome!


----------



## diduknowthat

lol....wierd css


----------



## 34erd

Lol ^^^^^


----------



## Travo925




----------



## Tha Killa

Some wierd COD2 demo gun I found with some cheats.


----------



## skidude

Wtf????!?!?!??!?!???!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## dragon2309

> **my supra in the air running form the cops**



can i get a full screen of that, its awesome?


----------



## Geoff

dragon, if you like that you will probably like some of mine:


----------



## dragon2309

i like the first and second ones of those geoff, thanks.


----------



## Modoman

OHHHH that murcielago!! be gentle man


----------



## Beyond

skidude said:
			
		

> Nope, I average around 30-35 FPS and I get no lag anywhere so far.



what's the command to enable fps in quake 4?  (i'd rather not use fraps or any other programs.)


----------



## epidemik

Americas Army  , on a mac  , but it looks okay  , but i suck  .

I last about a minute and then end up like this. Lol. I need practice.


----------



## Tha Killa

epidemik said:
			
		

> Americas Army  , on a mac  , but it looks okay  , but i suck  .
> 
> I last about a minute and then end up like this. Lol. I need practice.



Please make your picture a jpeg next time, it took forever for me to load that, lol


----------



## epidemik

lol.

it took my forever to load to and i couldnt figure out why. 
i thought it was my crappy internet(its so flakey)
sorry. i ddint even think to chek the format of the file.


----------



## skidude

Beyond said:
			
		

> what's the command to enable fps in quake 4?  (i'd rather not use fraps or any other programs.)



Me too 

Go into the console by hitting control, alt, and the ~ key at the same time and type in com_showfps 1


----------



## Beyond

skidude said:
			
		

> Nope, I average around 30-35 FPS and I get no lag anywhere so far.



that "slow down" i was talking about.. my computer was around 40fps.  i guess everyone has their own definition of framiness/lag


----------



## Modoman

skidude said:
			
		

> Me too
> 
> Go into the console by hitting control, alt, and the ~ key at the same time and type in com_showfps 1


it is "set com_showfps 1"
without the set, it wont work


----------



## Beyond

Modoman said:
			
		

> it is "set com_showfps 1"
> without the set, it wont work



worked for me.  was i getting an inaccurate reading ?


----------



## Modoman

here are some quickies from the blitzkrieg 2 demo... gonna have to go buy this game 


before






method of destruction (you can see the shadows in the lower right)





the result:





and some more death


----------



## Modoman

Beyond said:
			
		

> worked for me.  was i getting an inaccurate reading ?


oh, nvm. thought it was needed, guess not


----------



## skidude

Ok people, a special treat for you today. I just played Quake 4 for about 1 and 1/2 hours, and took 103 (yes thats ONE HUNDRED THREE) screens in the process. So, like before, I narrowed it down to the 17 best screens. So I hope you all will enjoy. These include the infamous "stroggification" cutscene so some of these pics are really bloody and gory, just to warn you.


----------



## skidude




----------



## skidude




----------



## skidude




----------



## skidude




----------



## Geoff

those look like great graphics!  i wonder if i should get that game...

BTW, i take hundereds of screen shots from NFSMW, but its cause i have FRAPS take a shot every 22 seconds, lol


----------



## Modoman

if you like looking at the best looking game ever made, then you should buy q4. just the artistic design in the game is mind-blowing... plus the engine makes for very pretty graphics


----------



## skidude

Yeah, Quake 4 has awesome graphics, I would definetly recommend it not just for the graphics, the gameplay is sweet too. And keep in mind, that was run on an X700 on high graphics with 4xAA, I betcha you could run it on Ultra with full AA and it would look even better!

And like Modoman said, the level and artistic design that went into that game is simply amazing. Every room has something cool to look at.


----------



## 34erd

Another game which my mom wont let me buy... She almost didnt let me get HL2


----------



## Raditz

skidude don't you think that's the wrong place to post.


----------



## TheKeVo

pothead  



dualies 
the quality ispretty bad, i resized it through imageshack, except the edited ones
cs:source


----------



## TheKeVo

pretty new gign skin that steam updated


----------



## Filip

hey TheKeVo, on what graphic settings are you playing on, I play on everything maxed out except AA, i get from 25 to 50 fps


----------



## Geoff

Here are some more from Need for Speed: Most Wanted (6 pics in total):


----------



## skidude

Raditz said:
			
		

> skidude don't you think that's the wrong place to post.



Yeah realized that when you said it, fixed now   


I'll get some more screens when I play it next, I think i'm overloading imageshack with all the pics I've uploaded there 

BTW Geoff- I saw that game today in bestbuy, you think its worth $50?


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> BTW Geoff- I saw that game today in bestbuy, you think its worth $50?


When i first bought it, i kinda regreted it, but then after i played it for about a half hour and got used to the controls and stuff, i love it!  I think its worth it, my favorite part are the challenges and running away from the cops


----------



## skidude

I might buy it then, I'll think about it.
Nice shots Geoff and Kevo, I especially love the one where the guy's face is in the plant


----------



## Modoman

everytime i see nfsu i want it more and more


----------



## Geoff

Modoman said:
			
		

> everytime i see nfsu i want it more and more


its not nfsu, its nfsmw.


----------



## Modoman

brain fart.


----------



## skidude

rofl yeah, its not Need for Speed underground its Most Wanted.


----------



## skidude




----------



## redrider773

Some Q4 Screens on my new X1800XT


----------



## skidude

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice, love that one where the guy get tackled.


----------



## skidude

One of my better games of CSS:


----------



## MatrixEVO

skidude said:
			
		

> One of my better games of CSS:



How many times do you have to say "GG"?


----------



## skidude

As many as I can, especially when I have a score like that!


----------



## Modoman

damn red rider... in that second pic, that guy's face looks almost freakin real


----------



## Modoman

here's some more q4...


----------



## skidude

Modoman said:
			
		

> damn red rider... in that second pic, that guy's face looks almost freakin real



The monster's face???? The second one in mine is a guy's face, and mine's on just an X700! Imagine that on an X1800XT or 7800GTX!!

BTW- Happy 100th page birthday to the longest thread on this forum!   I feel specail for starting it.


----------



## Modoman

skidude said:
			
		

> The monster's face???? The second one in mine is a guy's face, and mine's on just an X700! Imagine that on an X1800XT or 7800GTX!!
> 
> BTW- Happy 100th page birthday to the longest thread on this forum!   I feel specail for starting it.


red rider's pic is on an 1800xt


----------



## skidude

I know, but which picture were you talkin about, the one with the monster on the ground?? If you are yeah, that does look frikin real!


----------



## Geoff

Here are some pics of glitches i found in CSS (3 total):

*Here there is no gun in his hand, but if i look down it appears:*





*Here are two terrorists combined together, and there floating!:*





*Heres a floating piece of plastic from the projector:*


----------



## redrider773

You think that face looks real, I just finished re-installing HL2 from the new mobo X-Mas, check out this screen. Remember the opening movie? Hooooly crap. It's game engine too. Also, check the HDR, the city is beautiful. I'm gonna install CoD2 tonight, post some of those. But as of right now, with 9270 in '05 with just this one card, it's the sweetest thing I've ever seen. This card is by far the best on the market, and just went below $500 on newegg. Anyone getting a new card should seriously consider this. Can't wait til I Crossfire it next year! just think, 1Gb of video memory!!













http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d1trainstation0200121xe.jpg


----------



## Geoff

redrider773 said:
			
		

> just think, 1Gb of video memory!!


Im not possitive with Crossfire, but with SLI it mirrors the memory, so your not actually getting double the memory.


----------



## SAD_DC

ROFL!
geoff5093

whats that sprayed on pic number 2 huh?????
lol
damn pervs


----------



## P11

Heres some screenies from when myself and Filip Matijevic had a 1v1 cs match. P.S im the invisible guy 
















Dont ask us why....seems like a glitch, we arnt HAXORZ!!


----------



## Geoff

SAD_DC said:
			
		

> ROFL!
> geoff5093
> 
> whats that sprayed on pic number 2 huh?????
> lol
> damn pervs


woops!  

Not from me tho... good this that other picture was in the way, lol


----------



## 34erd

Sometimes the server I play CS on gets these wierd inturupted conections.  It happens about once a day.  Everything freezes for a minute or two.  Then when it comes back, everything is messed.  All the people disapear. All I see are guns running on the floor and amunition belts moving like mice.  Not even floating.  On the ground.  But my gun disapears, and so does my crosshair.  So I'm trying to shoot people, but I dont hear anything, no gun flash, no crosshair, and I cant see people either.  Its really wierd


----------



## P11

Well, i finished COD2 SP about 1 1/2 weeks ago..so its time to put up the last of the scrennies:


----------



## Filip

rofl, that happend to me yesterday, and when i killed a guy his legs were hangin from the ceiling, and yeah the guns were like crawiling on the floor, but sometimes there were in air where they are supposed to be


----------



## P11

Here are the last of them:


----------



## skidude

Nice shots P11!! What settings u play on?? I swear that FPS reader lies because mine is always around 20 also...


----------



## P11

Thanks  , heres a screenie of my settings (I merged the texture settings into this screenie along with the normal settings)


----------



## P11

Now here is the trick to get about 5-20% gain in fps when using a single gfx card. If you want to see the results instantly..go to an area (like the first level) and stare at the teddy bears or at your captain. From there in your console type *r_multigpu 1* ...you should see an instant fps boost (minimum fps boost) if that does not work try this command *r_gpusync 0*...but note that using both these commands dont give you double the results...i only use r_multigpu 1, the second seems to have no effect on my fps. Let me know how it goes...


----------



## skidude

Thanks dude, I'll try it ASAP and get back to you!


----------



## P11

k, kool


----------



## skidude

Tried it and yeah it did help, boosted them by like 7-10 or so thanks!


----------



## redrider773

There's something like that in Doom3 I read about. You go into the config file, and chage the video memory setting or something. It's defualt on 64. I'll post a link to this, h/o. It helped me.

EDIT: here it is, check it out. http://www.viperlair.com/articles/howto/software/tweakd3/index.shtml


----------



## skidude

Why the hell didnt you tell me about that before??? 

Okay did it, now I can play it on Ultra at 1152x864 with 2xAA and still get usually like 45FPS!

Another cool Doom 3 screen:


----------



## skidude

And some more Quake 4:


----------



## skidude




----------



## skidude

And now some HL2 (pouring out the screenies today!)


----------



## skidude

This game is starting to become so long its boring. How close am I to the end??


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok here is some of my beloved corvette in mid air

















now some of my corvette entering a blacklist race 















ans some viper















and thats all i have for right now but im not done with the game yet 
and ill go screen shot crazy when i go aginst razor


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

and this one 
and my porsche at the end of a race 





*hey this thread hit 1000*


----------



## skidude

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

>




That is a wicked awesome car!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

the corvette or the db9?

cuz my corvette goes 239 and here is the proof





and here is my perfect start hahaha


----------



## skidude

The corvette... Im seriously considering buying NFSMW


----------



## 34erd

> This game is starting to become so long its boring. How close am I to the end??


Your sooo close.  Just 2 more levels.  Really short ones.  But your in for a big suprise.  I'll just say it has to do with your gravity gun... Keep on playing!  The last levels are so fun!


----------



## skidude

I know I've heard the surprise, you can pick up people and throw them. Thats my only drive to keep going right about now. I so far am EXTREMELY disappointed with HL2, I was expecting much more. It has a crappy story and no variety.... sigh at least it came with CSS!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

yeah i was going to say if u didnt like my corvette the *slap*
cuz it is the fastest car in the game and it looks cool 
i love the thing to death

and yeah im now on razor to get my bmw m3 back

and here r some more screen shots (im going crazy with them i sware i have taken 50 in like the last 1/2 hour)

here is 2 in the air 










here is some of me entering a blacklist race


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ohhhh i juss took this and omfg im am soooooo good 
i did a tollboth(its like a checkpoint)and there were like 12 checkpoints 
and i finshed it with like a minute to spare *look*





*any one try to beat that*


----------



## skidude

I take it thats good


----------



## Geoff




----------



## skidude

rofl that first one is great!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

yeah that is like really good 

and geoff5093 what did u do
did u like run into a road block or something 

yeah i would put up some chase pics but i dont do the chases my brother does
*ps. in the 2nd pic r all those cop k.o. or some thing *


----------



## Geoff

ya, i love running through roadblocks   I get to around 120MPH+ and run inthe the front end, and they sometimes go flying, lol


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> ya, i love running through roadblocks   I get to around 120MPH+ and run inthe the front end, and they sometimes go flying, lol


yeah when i do do a chase i get my mclaren and then blast into them going about 160-190 mph loads of fun 
i juss cant any screen shots cuz they all gather around really quick with their corvettes


----------



## Geoff

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> yeah when i do do a chase i get my mclaren and then blast into them going about 160-190 mph loads of fun
> i juss cant any screen shots cuz they all gather around really quick with their corvettes


mine is just luck, i use fraps and have it take a screen shot every 22 seconds, and that happened to take it at the right time.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

yeah i have fraps but i dont use the time thing cuz it will some times miss important stuff so 
have u beaten the game yet 
cuz im working to race razor right now


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> mine is just luck, i use fraps and have it take a screen shot every 22 seconds, and that happened to take it at the right time.



Ohhhhhh you cheat huh?    Go old fashioned and use the print screen button like I did with all my Doom 3 screens!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

oh i foregot one 





u guys like?

*can anyone tell me how to use image shack*


----------



## skidude

Oh man, nice camaro!!

BTW- go to www.imageshack.us, make sure your image is saved as a jpeg, hit browse, find your file, and upload!


----------



## skidude

Just beat HL2 and the ending was a kinda "huh?" thing for me. Can anyone explain what it means?!?!? I have no idea what happened.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Oh man, nice camaro!!
> 
> BTW- go to www.imageshack.us, make sure your image is saved as a jpeg, hit browse, find your file, and upload!


The NFSMW black edition has the Camaro SS, which is a nice powerful car but it sucks in the last challenge.  Its top speed is very low compared to other cars, and its very easy for the cops to catch you.


----------



## skidude

So is the Corvette the fastest car in the game then?


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> So is the Corvette the fastest car in the game then?


no, i think there the laborghini (sp?) is the fastest car in the game.  The one that has paddles to shift, lol


----------



## 34erd

skidude said:
			
		

> Just beat HL2 and the ending was a kinda "huh?" thing for me. Can anyone explain what it means?!?!? I have no idea what happened.


Have you played the first half life? (I didnt but I knew the story line)


----------



## skidude

Yeah, I started it but got stuck halfway through and quit playing. I have it installed on my PC though, maybe I'll go back and play it.


----------



## 34erd

It makes alot more sense if you know what happens in half life one, although its still an open ending.


----------



## skidude

Some Halo screens:


----------



## skidude




----------



## fatal1ty_fan

well in dont think that there is a fastewst car in nfs:most wanted 
but it doesnt matter cuz the only way u can get that high of speed is with nos
but my corvette can hit 210 by itself *i love it *


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

*deep voice* that is a man's car right there


----------



## elmarcorulz

> but my corvette can hit 210 by itself *i love it *


My EVO can hit that easily, without Nitrous


> the only way u can get that high of speed is with nos


NOS is a company btw, not a product


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> My EVO can hit that easily, without Nitrous
> NOS is a company btw, not a product


 Nitrous Oxide, lol


----------



## skidude

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> *deep voice* that is a man's car right there



Only REAL men wear pink lol


----------



## Mernard

Last three were made in Garry's Mod  .


----------



## skidude

Nice screens... I see you too also skin CSS 

What settings u running it at? I saw in another thread u had a 9600XT


----------



## Mernard

Afraid not. 9200. It was actually running quite well, until I turned into a FPS whore. I've bumped most of the settings down. Most console commands though. All the models look great, just the environments look like they're made out of soggy cardboard. But I like my 60+ FPS  .


----------



## skidude

I noticed, the tree in the first one looks like its from 1.6!  You should really get a new one, I can run it maxed settings and still get 50-70FPS usually.

BTW- Can you give me a link to that auto shotty skin, i really like it


----------



## Mernard

Auto-Shotty?! How dare you!

It's for the M3 

http://www.fpsbanana.com/?section=viewitem.skins.skins.main.3267

This is my permanent M3 skin. Usually I'd change or remove them, but this is staying .


----------



## 34erd

Some from the FEAR demo:





















http://img474.imageshack.us/img474/7904/fearspdemo20060101151626960cs.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://img474.imageshack.us/img474/7904/fearspdemo20060101151626960cs.jpg


----------



## skidude

Love that third shot. O yeah, how the hell did u fit that many pics in one post? I thought the limit was 4!



			
				Mernard said:
			
		

> Auto-Shotty?! How dare you!



It really does look like an auto shotgun skin, and it would be a great one too. I already have a skin for my pump shotty, its the two-tone one.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Love that third shot. O yeah, how the hell did u fit that many pics in one post? I thought the limit was 4!



I've fit more than 4 in my posts... weird


----------



## skidude

h/o im gonna upload some more just to see...


----------



## 34erd

I can fit 10... wierd.

I love the sixth shot.  I got some pretty nice ones because I set fraps to take one every 2 seconds


----------



## skidude

Well here goes nothin:


----------



## skidude

Holy crap that coulda saved me a lot of time when I posted those 17 screens a few days ago....


----------



## Geoff

It worked , and that second pic is creapy. lol

Side note: yay, i reached 5K posts


----------



## skidude

CONGRATULATIONS DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! w00t i feel special Geoff's 5000th post was in my longest-ever-in-this-forum thread lol we are breakin all kinds of records here 

And yeah, that second pic creeps me out too.


----------



## Blue

> CONGRATULATIONS DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! w00t i feel special Geoff's 5000th post was in my longest-ever-in-this-forum thread lol we are breakin all kinds of records here
> 
> And yeah, that second pic creeps me out too.



Sweet!


----------



## Blue

hmmmmmm only 1.821 for me .


----------



## Blue

lets see now that is 1.822 .


----------



## Blue

Hmmmmm... Dammit I'm sorry that is a cheap trick to drive up my post count . LOL... However it is helping out Skidude also In his Longest ever thread! .

Edit:

And now that is 1,823 for me! LOL


----------



## skidude

rofl post some screens and maybe you'll get more lol  I think about 150 (give or take a few ) of mine are from this thread.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> My EVO can hit that easily, without Nitrous
> NOS is a company btw, not a product


yeah i know it is a com. and it is my fav. ok (what do u think im stupid or something)

and i said i coud hit that with out nos ok 
with it i can hit like 240 mph 
ok


----------



## elmarcorulz

The legendary Sgt. Cross





He's chased me a few times in a normal race, and once in his orange black car. But that was in the last bit of career mode


----------



## skidude

Sgt.Cross?? Is that like a special police officer or somethin?


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:
			
		

> Sgt.Cross?? Is that like a special police officer or somethin?


Yep


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

yeah have u finshed the game yet?

oh well i have some cool screen shots 
*my fav. screen shot that i have ever taken*





cross





my bmw













now this was a fun chase(it lasted about 40mins lol and i got away hahaha)





(ill start posting some hl2 screen shots and then fear)


----------



## epidemik

skidude said:
			
		

> rofl post some screens and maybe you'll get more lol  I think about 150 (give or take a few ) of mine are from this thread.




Haha... its actually around 274 of your posts are from this thread lol

BTW fatal1ty_fan that one where all the cars in the picture were in the air was awesoome!


----------



## skidude

epidemik said:
			
		

> Haha... its actually around 274 of your posts are from this thread lol




Is that a reael nuber or are you just joking cuz if thats a real count its kinda crazy I posted that much...


----------



## dragon2309

entirely off topic but i think this is the only thread ive ever seen get over 1000 posts in it.


----------



## skidude

I think its the longest thread ever...

EDIT- Wait I just went back over some of the first pages and it seems all the images uploaded on photobucket are gone... crap


----------



## dragon2309

to rectify my off topic-ness earlier here are some shots from before my PC was actually good.





















All from UT2003, sorry bout the crap resolution but as i said, this was on my old old PC that wasnt good at all. *shudders* integrated graphics.....


----------



## epidemik

skidude said:
			
		

> Is that a reael nuber or are you just joking cuz if thats a real count its kinda crazy I posted that much...



Real...lol. Well its 276 now. When i clicked newposts and under the "replies" column i noticed it was 1077 so i absent mindedly clicked it. A window poped up with "whos posted". It has everyone whos posted on this thread and howmany times they posted. 

lol. Around 11% of youre total post count are from this forum 276/2371= about 11%


----------



## skidude

Wow thats pretty amazing!


----------



## elmarcorulz

Stupid chopper coppers thought it would be funny to get really low and try and flip me


----------



## The_Other_One

Now remember, I'm just running a demo here, so I can't exactly get a very high wanted level   I'll try to get some better ones later on...


----------



## skidude

More Quake 4


----------



## dkny_stylez

^nice


----------



## skidude

Thanks, my favorite outta those is the 4th one down.


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Stupid chopper coppers thought it would be funny to get really low and try and flip me


What challenge are you on? (##/69)


----------



## elmarcorulz

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> What challenge are you on? (##/69)


None, was just playing with the police. On level 5, the helicopter swoops down onto the road to get in the way and knock into you. That time, he almost flipped me


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> None, was just playing with the police. On level 5, the helicopter swoops down onto the road to get in the way and knock into you. That time, he almost flipped me


how did you do that?  was it free roam or what?


----------



## elmarcorulz

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> how did you do that?  was it free roam or what?


Yea, free roam. Ive done all of the blacklist guys,s o i just go into the bounty section so i have the police on me immediately, rather then going round finding one


----------



## 34erd

Wow... quake 4 is kinda bloody


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Yea, free roam. Ive done all of the blacklist guys,s o i just go into the bounty section so i have the police on me immediately, rather then going round finding one


Question about beating the people... do you need to do like 6 races and 6 other things in order to move up a spot on the blacklist, or just beat the guy in one race?


----------



## 34erd

I'm also considering getting NFSMW.  I usualy dont like driving games, but I played the demo and it was teh first game to make me smile in a while.  It just seams kinda repetitive.  Do you play the same map the entire game?  How many levels are there?


----------



## Geoff

34erd said:
			
		

> I'm also considering getting NFSMW.  I usualy dont like driving games, but I played teh demo and it was teh first game to make me smile for a while.  It just seams kinda repetitive.  Do you play the same map the entire game?  How many levels are there?


I mainly do the challenges, and as you progress you get better cars and the cops are harder to fight off.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

and yeah it is one big map but at the beginning of it 2/3 areas are locked 
and u ahve to go though and unlock them 
and as u do u chalanges u will be racing on diffrent maps 

yeah is a good game and all but the ai is ****in gay cuz like u could be 5,000 ft in frount of them and the next thing u know the are in frount of u


----------



## skidude

34erd said:
			
		

> Wow... quake 4 is kinda bloody



Just a bit  Its even gorier and bloddier than Doom 3 (and that is saying something)

O yeah, just made myself a new CSS spray, check it out:


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

nice 
i like 

what program do u use


----------



## skidude

Gimp, I'm too cheap to buy photoshop and I obey the law so I wont pirate it. Gimp works great for a free program. Thanks though, I like makin cool sprays like that, usually by combining two images, a symbol in the back and then a smaller picture in the front.


----------



## Geoff

skidude, wanna play cs:s with me later tonight?


----------



## skidude

When and where? I can play right now


----------



## redrider773

That is one sick spray dude.


----------



## skidude

redrider773 said:
			
		

> That is one sick spray dude.




Haha, thought you'd like it, I'll make ya one if u want me to


----------



## redrider773

definitly


----------



## redrider773

Yo, Geoff, off topic question, is your avatar from that simpsons episode? the halloween one where they get the talking house?


----------



## skidude

What kind of style? I was thinkin like something involving a grim reaper... wait I got one, its gonna be sick. I'll start right now.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I got Quake 4 along with my video card, so here are some screens from that (note: I had to resize them to 800x600 as 1280x1024 would be harder to view here):













The second one is a very intensive (with all the lighting) screenshot, so that is why I am getting only 25fps. Tell me what you think of the performance of my new video card Geoff.


----------



## Geoff

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Yo, Geoff, off topic question, is your avatar from that simpsons episode? the halloween one where they get the talking house?


nah, it was from some site that i found.

Skidude, want to play at 9:15?  Redrider, do you play css?


----------



## MatrixEVO

Hey, I wanna play too.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Hey, I wanna play too.


didnt see your on then, so do you all want to play in a few minutes?


----------



## redrider773

I play source, but its screwing up.  maybe you guys can help, when I open steam, it only runs as a process, nothing comes up. Im a huge source player, so im really dissapointed.


----------



## Geoff

What happens when you try to launch CSS directly?  Either via shortcut if you have on or go through the the steam porgram folder.


----------



## Geoff

Okay, do you guys like to play on servers with alot of people or just a few?  Because theres this Florida server that i always play on, it has a max of 40 people and its low latency.

EDIT:  Here is the IP so you guys can check it out: 64.94.238.69:27015

EDIT:  Me and matrix are joining that server, if you guys can play, join!  Cya there


----------



## spacedude89




----------



## 34erd

Is that a DEagle skin?


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> didnt see your on then, so do you all want to play in a few minutes?



I will join now.

BTW- I have just finished a spray for redirder so here it is (redrider do not download this one I will e-mail you the .tga version)


----------



## Geoff

Well i cant play anymore tonight, i can play tomorrow though.

Nice spray!


----------



## skidude

Geoff I just connected to that server, saw u, but then u left the server lol 

I cant play anymore 2 nite, sry. We will play 2 morrow.


----------



## 34erd

How do I make transperent backgrounds?  In photoshop I set it as a transperent back ground, but when I open it in CSS its just white.


----------



## redrider773

geoff, the shortcut does nothing. Steam has to be running for it to work. weird thing is, the processs is running. BTW, there isn't even a steam icon trasy, just a task manager process.


----------



## Modoman

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Yo, Geoff, off topic question, is your avatar from that simpsons episode? the halloween one where they get the talking house?


it is actually from 2001: a space odyssey. it is hal, which is what that simpsons episode was parodying


----------



## computerhakk

34erd said:
			
		

> How do I make transperent backgrounds?  In photoshop I set it as a transperent back ground, but when I open it in CSS its just white.


did you save it as .gif?


----------



## skidude

34erd said:
			
		

> How do I make transperent backgrounds?  In photoshop I set it as a transperent back ground, but when I open it in CSS its just white.




You MUST save it as a .tga file for it to be a spray in CSS and have transparency, since .tga is the only file CSS suppots that supports transparency.


----------



## Geoff

redrider773 said:
			
		

> geoff, the shortcut does nothing. Steam has to be running for it to work. weird thing is, the processs is running. BTW, there isn't even a steam icon trasy, just a task manager process.



Go to this folder:
C:\Program Files\Steam\SteamApps\YOURSTEAMID\counter-strike source

And then open up hl2.exe


----------



## Mernard

34erd said:
			
		

> Is that a DEagle skin?




Yeah. I had it for a while.

http://www.fpsbanana.com/?section=viewitem.skins.skins.main.950


----------



## 34erd

I saved it as a .TGA.  I'll try .GIF later today.


----------



## elmarcorulz

My car jumping a police car. thought it looked pretty cool in slow mo so i quickly pressed print screen





I stopped infront of a spike strip but a cop car nudged me over it so my front left tire is popped. I still tried to flee reaching about 115 w/o Nitrous


----------



## mrjack

geoff5093, your avatar looks like a widget I saw on www.konfabulator.com.


----------



## Apokarteron

skidude said:
			
		

> Here's some more of mine:



Nice, what game is this?


----------



## P11

Its F.E.A.R


----------



## redrider773

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Go to this folder:
> C:\Program Files\Steam\SteamApps\YOURSTEAMID\counter-strike source
> 
> And then open up hl2.exe



Tried it, nothing like that works. It's a problem with steam running correctly. I've reinstalled it, done a ton of crap. Maybe we could play Q4, CoD2, BF2, or something


----------



## skidude

Quake 4 or COD 2 sounds good.

BTW- That game was the FEAR demo, I dont have the full version but Im thinking about buying it.


----------



## Ku-sama

at the 1600 res, i need to add my AA and the other thing


----------



## P11

Heres a new game : The Stalin Subway...I downloaded the Demo on fileshack. All screenshots were taken with max graphics+max aa/af+soft shadows.






































Enjoy  I found his hand in the last screenie to be very real!


----------



## Geoff

That last screenshot looks very good, the others are ok.  Hows the gameplay?


----------



## P11

Well, when i first started up the game i got a blank white screen and it wouldnt change, after messing with the settings for about 10 mins i realized it didnt work with pixel shader 2.0 on, so i put it down to 1.4. After that i started the game up...started a new mission and went. At first it seemed ok but once i started shooting it got worse...it feels like you need to shoot the guy about 10 times with a pistol to kill him..headshots work though. Then once i got outside i wasnt very impressed with the graphics at all. In the settings there were alot of features to enabled but in the end none of that made a difference. After that i started killing off some guys...but i couldnt find any zoom feature, which sucks. After killing about 2 guys about 10 guys came out of nowhere...wasnt much of a problem because their (bots) seem to be very stupid...they run back and forth like morons and try to run away from you when you start spraying like noob. The only good side to this game was that your gun inventory seems to be somewhere in the 10+ range...anyways i was pretty disappointed with the overall gameplay.


----------



## skidude

Okay, modified redrider's spray a bit to make it a little more eye-catching. I think you all will like it


----------



## Ku-sama

do you think that AF and AA would make a diffrence at 1600 res in DOOM 3?


----------



## skidude

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> do you think that AF and AA would make a diffrence at 1600 res in DOOM 3?




Absolutely, gets rid of the "jaggies" (look at the shadow of the gun, the edges are jagged, AA would get rid of that)


----------



## Ku-sama

should i crank it up tomarrow and take a screenie?


----------



## skidude

Sure why not


----------



## Mernard

All from Hitman:Codename 47. The last one happened as a fluke, 47 just happened to stand in a different place. I thought it was funny anyway  .


----------



## Geoff

i like that last one, and the text at the bottom makes it even funnier


----------



## Mernard

It's generally very ugly, but it's a classic game. One of the first to use ragdolls, I believe. I had hours of fun blowing people away .


----------



## skidude

ROFLMFAO!! That last one is great


----------



## P11

Yo Skidude, i saw one of your posts a while back saying your cpu temp was 23 degrees. I was wondering what cpu cooler you use?


----------



## skidude

P11 said:
			
		

> Yo Skidude, i saw one of your posts a while back saying your cpu temp was 23 degrees. I was wondering what cpu cooler you use?




Stock, but that was when I didnt OC it, plus it was cold out... h/o I'll check my temp now.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Stock, but that was when I didnt OC it, plus it was cold out... h/o I'll check my temp now.


right now my cpu is at 22C, my record low was 15C.  And its never hit 30C


----------



## P11

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> right now my cpu is at 22C, my record low was 15C.  And its never hit 30C


What cooler do your use geoff?


----------



## skidude

Ok here are all my temps (dunno why but Everest keeps fluctuating the CPU temp but it usually hung around here... I cant figure out which temp is my CPU on speedfan so if someone could tell me that would be cool) Also my CPU is overclocked too.


----------



## P11

My cpu at idle never goes under 34 degrees. What chassis fan do you have...its running real high on rpm.


----------



## Geoff

P11 said:
			
		

> What cooler do your use geoff?


Im using stock cooler with stock thermal pad.

I have 1x 120mm fan, 2x 80mm fans, 3x 80mm PSU fans, and a PCI slot cooler.


----------



## skidude

P11 said:
			
		

> My cpu at idle never goes under 34 degrees. What chassis fan do you have...its running real high on rpm.




Im not sure which one, I have 3 80mm in it lol. Im assuming its either my LED one on the side or the newer one in the back (the other one in the back is old and crappy, but it helps) Plus I have a really clean case which helps with airflow.


----------



## P11

Well, my room is hardwood floored...so barely any dust at all. I have 4x 80mm fans, (1x 120mm + 2x 80mm fan on my PSU) and a pci slot vantec dual fan cooler. Along with all my wires being sleeved and strapped to the sides.


----------



## skidude

Ok so me and Geoff just had a nice CSS session, and he did really good... as for me... not quite. Some screens of our session (really, Geoff did good, these screens might say otherwise but its not true) BTW- Geoff is _4runner_

































He really did good though, I just liked to capture his deaths, although they were few they were great!


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Ok so me and Geoff just had a nice CSS session, and he did really good... as for me... not quite. Some screens of our session (really, Geoff did good, these screens might say otherwise but its not true) BTW- Geoff is _4runner_
> 
> He really did good though, I just liked to capture his deaths, although they were few they were great!



Yes it was a very good session, in the first round (aztec, i was horrible), but i did much better in the 2nd map (as you can tell by the ss).  Thanks for capturing all of my wonderful deaths


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Thanks for capturing all of my wonderful deaths



My pleasure... they are some good ones though. We must play again sometime!


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> My pleasure... they are some good ones though. We must play again sometime!


Yes we should, i cant tomorrow since i have work until 8:30, but i probably can Thursday.


----------



## Jon Boy

skidude said:
			
		

> Ok here are all my temps (dunno why but Everest keeps fluctuating the CPU temp but it usually hung around here... I cant figure out which temp is my CPU on speedfan so if someone could tell me that would be cool) Also my CPU is overclocked too.



Well think thats good check out these idol temperatures





Do you think there is a problem with my computer as it can easily reach 80 degrees under load    Well gues its cos my computer is HOT lol


----------



## Geoff

those temps are pretty high, but for a P4 3.8Ghz it doesnt seem extremely hot.  You have the hsf installed correctly and thermal paste?


----------



## Geoff

Well it turns out that SpeedFan was lying to me 

Everest reports that my CPU Idle temp is 33C.  Maybe Everest is lying


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Yes we should, i cant tomorrow since i have work until 8:30, but i probably can Thursday.



I cant either tomorrow, Thursday for sure


----------



## Geoff

And congrats skidude on creating the largest thread ever in CF history


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> And congrats skidude on creating the largest thread ever in CF history




Oh that happened way back on like page 80... but thanks though. Better at creating huge threads than CSS (or at least tonight   ) Really, I noramally am better than that.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Oh that happened way back on like page 80... but thanks though. Better at creating huge threads than CSS (or at least tonight   ) Really, I noramally am better than that.


lol, i bet you thought i sucked when we were playing in that first server.


----------



## skidude

I did I was like "I really thought he was better than this"..... but ya know, skill varies of different maps. If we went to Italy or Compound, it woulda been ownage city on all those other people, since those are my best maps.


----------



## Modoman




----------



## elmarcorulz

Modoman, the first pic looks like Bill Crosby!


----------



## SAD_DC

modman, Awsome grafix.....what other games do you play??

man..cant wait to get my 7800Gtx..damn xmas and new year passed and still no sales :*(


----------



## skidude

WHOA! I love that last one, I'd put that among the top 10 from this thread. I love it


----------



## Mernard

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Modoman, the first pic looks like Bill Crosby!



We can only hope it is.


----------



## Jon Boy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Well it turns out that SpeedFan was lying to me
> 
> Everest reports that my CPU Idle temp is 33C.  Maybe Everest is lying



Well speed fan is never right.  I used it and it said I had 3 fans working my temperatures were like 120 degrees and minus 40 lol.  Everest sems to be right to me. 

Also I have no idea if its all done correctly I bought the computer as it is and never openedthe case.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Follow the leader


----------



## Ku-sama

no AA or AF





AA=8xS AF=16x





both at 1600x1200 and maxed details


----------



## mrjack

Very nice.


----------



## Ku-sama

i dont notice tooooo much of a diffrence, not for a 42 fps drop


----------



## skidude

Yeah, I'd bump it down to 4xAA and maybe 8xAF.


----------



## Geoff

skidude, are you able to go to A-51 next weekend?


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> skidude, are you able to go to A-51 next weekend?



Most likely next saturday, not this one. I'll know by next week though


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Most likely next saturday, not this one. I'll know by next week though


ok cool, i might be bringing someone else along too.  So it may be Me, Matrix, and clkproject.

BTW, what are you redriders real name?


----------



## skidude

I'm not sure if redrider wants me to reveal his real name so I will leave that up to him, but I'm Kyle... and you are?? lol is it Geoff?


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if redrider wants me to reveal his real name so I will leave that up to him, but I'm Kyle... and you are?? lol is it Geoff?


its Jon... nah, its Geoff.

And i noticed when we were playing CS last night, you were pronouncing my name "Gee-off", its actually pronounced "Jeff", lol.


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> And i noticed when we were playing CS last night, you were pronouncing my name "Gee-off", its actually pronounced "Jeff", lol.



I knew that was the right way to do it. In Tony Hawk Pro Skater there is a guy named Geoff Rowley and I always used to pronounce his name Gee-off until someone said it was more like Jeff, but I never really knew the right way to say it, it is a hard name lol  O well now I know.


----------



## redrider773

Yo, this weekend is good for me, count me in. and my name's Brett


----------



## Geoff

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Yo, this weekend is good for me, count me in. and my name's Brett


not this upcoming one, were talking about next weekend, Saturday the 14th.


----------



## skidude

Yeah the 14th should be good for me, I see no conflict for me now.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Yeah the 14th should be good for me, I see no conflict for me now.


Well matrix and I have work until 4PM, so we weer thinking of going there around 6PM until whenever.

PS, Matrix's name is Ryan.


----------



## skidude

Ok, the place closes at 2AM on weekends so we will have plenty of time


----------



## Ku-sama

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> its Jon... nah, its Geoff.
> 
> And i noticed when we were playing CS last night, you were pronouncing my name "Gee-off", its actually pronounced "Jeff", lol.



CS or CS:S??


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Ok, the place closes at 2AM on weekends so we will have plenty of time


Just have a few questions since there site doesnt seem to say much...

Do you get $5 off if you bring your own computer?

Do you need to bring your own monitor?

Is it nice inside?


----------



## MatrixEVO

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> CS or CS:S??



CS:S, CS looks to crappy for us to play anymore.

EDIT: To Geoff, Skidude, Redrider: Why isn't our discussion on Area-51 in the lan parties in NH thread? LOL


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Do you get $5 off if you bring your own computer?



Yes



> Do you need to bring your own monitor?



No, they have some, i think 2 or 3 there, but they are crappy.



> Is it nice inside?



Yeah, they got like 30 or so PC's and 4 TV's (for console games) but if you bring your own PC you go into a seperate room (recommendation, bring your own surge strip sine the only have like 1 working one)


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> No, they have some, i think 2 or 3 there, but they are crappy.


So do you recommend that i bring my 17" old CRT?


----------



## skidude

Yeah if you can carry it all


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Yeah if you can carry it all


well i would bring it in my car, lol

Lets see, there may be 3 desktops, a 17" CRT, 19" CRT, and 17" LCD... not much room for the people


----------



## skidude

Oh its a long table lol bring a mousepad too... I made the mistake last time of not...


----------



## Geoff

So they have the tables and chairs right?  So all i need to do is bring the Desktop, Monitor, Keyboard, mouse, and headphones?  Why cant you use the table for the mouse?


----------



## skidude

I dunno you can I guess its just I dont like too since there might be sticky crap all over the table from people who eat in there and stuff.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I dunno you can I guess its just I dont like too since there might be sticky crap all over the table from people who eat in there and stuff.


k, cool, i'll buy one sometime.


----------



## skidude

Lol you dont even have one now??? Man I can just bring an extra if I have one. Redrider has a mouse mat or whatever its called and the thing is like 3 feet long lol its huge.


----------



## Geoff

i just use my desk and it's all scratched up, lol

Do you like the hard mouse pads or soft cushioned ones?


----------



## skidude

I am using a soft one right now, but I have both.

Okay Im headed to bed this back-and-forth every 30 seconds posting has tired me out, plus I have to get up at 5:30 for school tomorrow, cya tomorrow afternoon everyone!


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I am using a soft one right now, but I have both.
> 
> Okay Im headed to bed this back-and-forth every 30 seconds posting has tired me out, plus I have to get up at 5:30 for school tomorrow, cya tomorrow afternoon everyone!


cya, i get to go to school at 9:20   i love having my own car, lol


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> cya, i get to go to school at 9:20   i love having my own car, lol



I would say something but I might get in trouble for it.... cya later.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## redrider773

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> So do you recommend that i bring my 17" old CRT?



No, I think that that is what they have. If you have an LCD, bring it, other than that, just go with theirs I'd say.


----------



## mrjack

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> cya, i get to go to school at 9:20   i love having my own car, lol



School starts here first on January 9th.


----------



## Filip

16th january in croatia


----------



## P11

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> 16th january in croatia


Bastard.....


----------



## Filip

P11 said:
			
		

> Bastard.....



lol, turn on MSN


----------



## Blue

I'm starting to loose interest in this particular thread as It seems more like reading someones chat logs rather then looking at screenshots .


----------



## MatrixEVO

Blue said:
			
		

> I'm starting to loose interest in this particular thread as It seems more like reading someones chat logs rather then looking at screenshots .



I told them to post in the "Any LAN Parties In NH?" thread, but it doesn't seem to work. If you guys are reading this, continue the posts in that thread, not this one, this is a screenshot thread, not a chat session thread. I'm not trying to be mean, but I just don't want this thread to be closed.


----------



## Blue

In all fairness Skidude was the one that started this thread. But... I check it out for screenshots as I did mention already and not to read several pages of chat . So I keep this on topic here is a repeat of a great screen I once took .






by the way. I don't care what anyone says about LCD's vs CRT's, I'm playing this game for the second time on my new LCD (last time was on a CRT) and it looks better then before.


----------



## shupola

i am gonna post some screenshots when i get my new computer up. cant play much now except quake III. i have a lot of games that i havent seen on this thread.


----------



## skidude

I hear you Blue, that was my bad on the chat thing. People, keep to screenshots here, and maybe a little (like 2 or 3) posts about games. Here is a recent screen of mine from Halo:





BTW Blue- How far are you in Quake 4?? I just got to the level where you are in the sewers and there are those acid-spraying guys... how long do I have left?


----------



## P11

Blue said:
			
		

> In all fairness Skidude was the one that started this thread. But... I check it out for screenshots as I did mention already and not to read several pages of chat . So I keep this on topic here is a repeat of a great screen I once took .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way. I don't care what anyone says about LCD's vs CRT's, I'm playing this game for the second time on my new LCD (last time was on a CRT) and it looks better then before.


Ya, id have to agree with Blue on this one. LCD's seem to have more vibrant colors and tend to be clearer and less harsh on the eyes....im LCD all the way.


----------



## Blue

> BTW Blue- How far are you in Quake 4?? I just got to the level where you are in the sewers and there are those acid-spraying guys... how long do I have left?



Well I have just finished it for the second time. I enjoyed it more this time because I just finished upgrading my ram which seems to have made it run that much smoother as well as I'm really enjoying gaming on my new screen. I'm guessing but I would say about 3-4 hours you have left maybe. I where just there today myself.

Edit:


----------



## Modoman




----------



## skidude

Whoa thats cool! I just played probably the most fun segment of Quake 4 yet, when you get into that launch pod and tear into the strogg base, it was just one of those "holy crap this is so much fun" moments. Naturally, I took some screens and I will share them:

Wait a minute before the screens I just notcied something.... Blue are you using the god mode cheat cuz you have full health in all those screens.... hmmmm....


----------



## skidude




----------



## Geoff

very nice screenshots, i'll get some of COD2, CSS, and NFSMW soon.


----------



## elmarcorulz

I just really like this pic for some reason. Me jumping with 3 police cars.


----------



## skidude

Its like you are in a race with them lol


----------



## Blue

> Wait a minute before the screens I just notcied something.... Blue are you using the god mode cheat cuz you have full health in all those screens.... hmmmm....



... I where in screenshot mode and hate dieing while trying to capture a cool shot.


----------



## skidude

Blue said:
			
		

> ... I where in screenshot mode and hate dieing while trying to capture a cool shot.




Caught red handed!   Even if you dont use cheats you can still get some good shots.


----------



## skidude

Some CSS screens showing off my new USP skin (Whenever Im on a deathmatch server I always use the USP and change my name to USPwned )


----------



## Blue




----------



## TheKeVo

skidude, can i get the link for that usp or tell me the name so i can look it up,
and i couldnt get the skins i downloaded to work, do you leave them in the folder? 
or put the actual files in Materials\Models\Weapons

edit: nice car blue.


----------



## Mr.Suave

TheKeVo said:
			
		

> i couldnt get the skins i downloaded to work, do you leave them in the folder?
> or put the actual files in Materials\Models\Weapons.


http://www.counter-strike-dl.com/installing-source-skins.html


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok is it juss me or did the end of half-life 2 sux or what 
so can some one tell me who the hell this guy is





my suite


----------



## redrider773

I think you gotta play the first one. Would someone summerize the plot of HL1? I'm confused too...


----------



## P11

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> ok is it juss me or did the end of half-life 2 sux or what
> so can some one tell me who the hell this guy is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my suite


Well, back in the day when HL2 was first released i made some threads that had guesses at who that guy was. It seems that the top guess is that the old man is Gordon himself (older) in the future giving warnings or advice to him along his journey...seems like a logical guess to me.


----------



## 34erd

Dont tell me you havent heard of G-Man!!!!!


----------



## redrider773

34erd said:
			
		

> Dont tell me you havent heard of G-Man!!!!!



Thats what we need you to explaaaain!


----------



## P11

I just did: 





> Well, back in the day when HL2 was first released i made some threads that had guesses at who that guy was. It seems that the top guess is that the old man is Gordon himself (older) in the future giving warnings or advice to him along his journey...seems like a logical guess to me.


----------



## redrider773

well is that specualtaion? what happend with this guy in the first one?


----------



## Modoman

well the end of fear is freakin awesome. i wont post screens so you people that dont have it will go buy it, because this game is like playing a movie... and it is scary if you turn out the lights and play it really late when you're kinda tired lol... some more screens


----------



## P11

Damn that scary girl...


----------



## P11

redrider773 said:
			
		

> well is that specualtaion? what happend with this guy in the first one?


Hes always just been some guy you never meet. But, if you pay attention while playing the game you can actually see him walking around sometimes. One instant is when you just meet Alyx and she takes you to see the professor...look at that area where you suit is locked but insted look at the camera system...keep looking until you see a man in a suit with a breifcase just looking at the fence. Pretty creepy.


----------



## 34erd

Ugh I want FEAR so bad... why'd they have to give it such suspicious cover art lol. My parents will never let me buy it.


----------



## P11

34erd said:
			
		

> Ugh I want FEAR so bad... why'd they have to give it such suspicious cover art lol. My parents will never let me buy it.


O ya, your 12  .....i much rather be 12 again than be able to buy F.E.A.R


----------



## Ku-sama

why not pocket your FEAR and take it back in time with your computer and play it


----------



## P11

OR, he could just get one of his buddies or an older brother/sis to buy it.


----------



## Ku-sama

yeah, i had to do that  i was trying to buy HL and CS and a Blizzard DVD pack,  which were all rated M, and i had to wait like a half an hour for my bro, in that time i acted like i worked there


----------



## P11

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> yeah, i had to do that  i was trying to buy HL and CS and a Blizzard DVD pack,  which were all rated M, and i had to wait like a half an hour for my bro, in that time i acted like i worked there


I never had that problem once i turned 14-15. Since then I broke the 6"0 barrier and a mature look started to kick in. I just went with a friend and rented some 18+ dvd's along with some Rated M games. Now im 6'4 and about 190 pounds...so whenever im at best buy or somthing they address me with "Sir, could I help you with anything?" then i respond "No thanks, just looking."


----------



## Ku-sama

i guess i could have tried, but they are uptight sometimes at gamestop  considering im 6'1", facial hair, and 185lbs


----------



## Blue




----------



## elmarcorulz

NFSU2, classic. Nice advertising of BestBuy.com btw Blue


----------



## skidude

TheKeVo said:
			
		

> skidude, can i get the link for that usp or tell me the name so i can look it up,
> and i couldnt get the skins i downloaded to work, do you leave them in the folder?
> or put the actual files in Materials\Models\Weapons
> 
> edit: nice car blue.




My USP:

http://www.fpsbanana.com/?section=viewitem.skins.skins.main.1724

Simply extract the files, then put them in the correct folder in the cstrike folder. That simple.

BTW- The end of HL2 was cheap for me too, it seems like Valve ran out of time and just threw together this crappy ending to shove the game out the door in time. I think they intended to make more game.


----------



## Filip

ok, there is something "really strange" in these SS's, besides the messy textures, it isnt hard to find really, so what is it?


----------



## P11

In the first screenie its that green/blue stuff on the deagle.
OOO, and also you actually managed to kill someone  Strange


----------



## Filip

P11 said:
			
		

> In the first screenie its that green/blue stuff on the deagle.
> OOO, and also you actually managed to kill someone  Strange


haha pete, very funny, dont make me tell the people how much i pwn u in CSS,

as i said besides the screwed up textures, i dunno why is it happenin, but it doesnt bother me since i pwn so much


----------



## skidude

You managed to get two headhots in a row in both those screencs you hax0r


----------



## Filip

skidude said:
			
		

> You managed to get two headhots in a row in both those screencs you hax0r



lol, not hacking, more like skill and luck mixed together


----------



## skidude

Was that it though?


----------



## Filip

skidude said:
			
		

> Was that it though?



u mean answer? yes, what else, duh


----------



## mrjack

Redrider this is basically the plot in a simple form.

(Spelling may be a little off, I'm tired)

You are an assistant on way to a complex. A resonance cascade happens during a test in a laboratory complex in Mexico, called Black Mesa. During the test portals open and creatures from Xen invade. Then it's up to Gordon to get to the surface to get help and get rid of those aliens. Meanwhile the army is ordered to destroy everything and everybody at Black Mesa.

That's about it, though that's only the plot of Half-Life. New stuff is added with the expansions Opposing Force, where you play as Adrian Shephard, a Marine (I think). And Blue Shift where you play as a Security Guard at Black Mesa.


----------



## Modoman

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> yeah, i had to do that  i was trying to buy HL and CS and a Blizzard DVD pack,  which were all rated M, and i had to wait like a half an hour for my bro, in that time i acted like i worked there


ahh i remember the days when they never carded for cd's or for games... i bought doom when i was 12 or so...


----------



## skidude

Some awesome Quake 4 screens (some great gfx. in some of these!)


----------



## Jon Boy

P11 said:
			
		

> Hes always just been some guy you never meet. But, if you pay attention while playing the game you can actually see him walking around sometimes. One instant is when you just meet Alyx and she takes you to see the professor...look at that area where you suit is locked but insted look at the camera system...keep looking until you see a man in a suit with a breifcase just looking at the fence. Pretty creepy.



He was also poppingup in the first half life all the time.  Maybe he has NO meaning and is just an easter egg.
Or was this the original half life :S:S


----------



## elmarcorulz

*If you dont like Violence, look away now*





Look at the guys neck, i completely twisted it as a "fatal" move




Theres me, wrenching his arm and neck back




Nice little body pile




Huge brawl




Thats what happens when you go to the bar and drink. You throw up every so oftn for a bit after too


----------



## skidude

What the hell??? What game is that!


----------



## 34erd

Rage.  I've played the demo a couple of times.  Pretty fun.


----------



## elmarcorulz

34erd said:
			
		

> Rage.  I've played the demo a couple of times.  Pretty fun.


Nope, its actually called Crime Life: Gang Wars and is a very violent game


----------



## skidude

Rated M im guessing? More violent than the GTA series?


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:
			
		

> Rated M im guessing? More violent than the GTA series?


Yea. You have Brutal moves and Fatal moves. For instance, one of the fatal moves which i accidentally did on a cop was spin him round, stab him in the back, then stab him in the heart.


----------



## 34erd

Alrighty here are some from NOLF  

































I love the last one. It looks like he's dancing.


----------



## skidude

Oh man loving the cappy graphics and the frosty beverages!


----------



## skidude

Ok, as promised the screens from the CF.com CSS match earlier:

P11 getting his crosshairs ceneterd on some unlucky fool:




P11 apparently failing to kill that unlucky fool :




Lt. Spears:




P11 pulling an FPS Doug shot:




Me getting a nice nade kill (and dominating lol):




Me reloading after just picking up the gun off some fool i killed:




Our scores (cf.com players are on T, this was before 34rd joined:


----------



## P11

nice screens....and soon more to come.


----------



## skidude

This session's screens:


----------



## skidude




----------



## P11

Here are mine....mainly from my perspective.


----------



## Modoman

forgot one


----------



## TheKeVo

is that crime life:gang wars game online?

when do you guys play cs:s


----------



## davie23223




----------



## skidude

Is that 1.6 or CZ?? Man I forgot how bad those graphics are.


----------



## vroom_skies

This was me (-=PIE=-BlackJack) fooling around. Don't mind the teams. I always joined the team that was losing, but that wasn't easy, since whatever team I was on was winning lol. I have quite a few more screens of progression if you wanted them. 





Also what servers do you guys play on? Give me the ip, or hit me up on xfire. 

xfire= vroomskies


----------



## skidude

Holy hell nice score! Was that on a deathmatch server?


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks lol. 

Nope, that wasn't a death match server.


----------



## skidude

Then how did you get that many kills?? You musta been playing for hours


----------



## Mr.Suave

sheesh vroom how long did you play at one place? i cant stand playing on one map in one server long enough to get 50-100...let alone 200+ kills....


----------



## P11

skidude said:
			
		

> Then how did you get that many kills?? You musta been playing for hours


Playing for hours with a bunch of noobs


----------



## skidude

From tonights CSS match:


----------



## redrider773

From the same game


----------



## vroom_skies

P11 said:
			
		

> Playing for hours with a bunch of noobs



I really wasn't playing as long as you would thnink to get a kd like that. The people I was playing with weren't noobs, but then they were no masters at css either.

hit me up on xfire= vroomskies

Later Bob.


----------



## skidude

Holy shit redrider!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS AN AWESOME SHOT!


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from the same game as above:


----------



## skidude

nice, hey Geoff you know you can move that net_graph think over to the middle by typing net_graphpos 2


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> nice, hey Geoff you know you can move that net_graph think over to the middle by typing net_graphpos 2


 oh thanks, i was wondering how to get it there.


----------



## skidude

np it makes it a little neater


----------



## redrider773

ya skidude, that picture is just pure ownage.


----------



## skidude

ya ya ya... wasnt even a headshot


----------



## 34erd

skidude said:
			
		

> Holy shit redrider!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS AN AWESOME SHOT!


It also shows how messed up hitboxes in CS:S are... blood spewing from a foot away.


----------



## skidude

Doesnt matter, still cool lookin.


----------



## 34erd

I didnt say it wasnt... thats an awesome shot 

Heheheh pun


----------



## redrider773

ya, one bad thing about source egine. It spews from wherever the original shot was from.


----------



## Geoff

Here are some screenshots from the previous CF game:


----------



## redrider773

nice, these games are fun, we should do BF2, or Q4.


----------



## Filip

just wanted to say GG guys, hope we'll play tomorrow and my greets to vroom_skies aka teh_pwnerer

AND I'M NOT A FREGGIN HACKER!!!


----------



## ckfordy

skidude said:
			
		

> nice, hey Geoff you know you can move that net_graph think over to the middle by typing net_graphpos 2


 
do you type net_graphpos 2 into the counterstrike counsel?


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks mate.
You don't hack, remember you don't have to. you have eyes in the side of your head, or maybe double in the front.
Later, Bob.


----------



## Geoff

ckfordy said:
			
		

> do you type net_graphpos 2 into the counterstrike counsel?


ya, and it works.  But you may need to have the graph there first, not sure.


----------



## Filip

vroom_skies said:
			
		

> Thanks mate.
> You don't hack, remember you don't have to. you have eyes in the side of your head, or maybe double in the front.
> Later, Bob.


lol, nice, very confusing for others, they are like "wtf is this guy talking about?"


----------



## Filip

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> ya, and it works.  But you may need to have the graph there first, not sure.



to bring the graph up if u dont have it the command is net_graph 3


----------



## ckfordy

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> ya, and it works. But you may need to have the graph there first, not sure.


 
ok thanks


----------



## ckfordy

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> to bring the graph up if u dont have it the command is net_graph 3


 
ok thanks


----------



## Darman

*edit*crud, I need to find a better image hosting site.*edit*


----------



## Mr.Suave

the hitboxes for CS are wierd..they are actually infront of the player model when moving..kind of a player model LAG...
check this vid and screen shots out..
http://media.putfile.com/css_hit_b0x_bb











thast y you can die even tho u have already gone bhind a wall...and get those wierd hs's..


----------



## Ku-sama

thats...... odd....


----------



## redrider773

was that before a patch that fixed it?cuz its pretty hard to believe...


----------



## Filip

that happens to me alot, when im behind a crate only my head is poppin out, when i see a guy i duck and he shots and lands a freggin headshot even if i crouched half a second before the guy started shootin


----------



## elmarcorulz

> they are actually infront of the player model when moving


Its the same in real life too! You dont aim at someone if they're moving, you aim in front of them. As for the kill behind a wall, well, obviously that doesnt happen in real life, unless its a paper wall


----------



## Blue

> Its the same in real life too! You don't aim at someone if they're moving, you aim in front of them. As for the kill behind a wall, well, obviously that doesn't happen in real life, unless its a paper wall



Yea but... In real life you would shoot before the person so that by the time the bullet reaches that person they are in that spot to receive it . But in the video the hit boxes move away from the body which is just wrong. We do not have a mystical hitbox around our body's in real life that will actually get ahead of us when running. Everything about it is just plain wrong. For example when the guy was running over the bridge his hitbox showed well before he did. Many of those shots went straight to the hitbox before the player model even caught up... Thous allowing the player to be hit via his magical hitbox . the way I see it is the hitbox should be no larger then the player model and move in real time with the model.

In real life you would shoot before the person in hopes to connect with that person as they cross the path. Not shoot an invisible area in front of that person and get the shot before that person even enters the area.


----------



## skidude

That explains the so called "death delay" in source, where you shoot the guy and he wont die until a fraction of a second later.


----------



## Mr.Suave

well you guys kinda have the right idea...my theory on y the hitboxes are like that is becuase they wanted to make up for the bullet time lag(im  not sure the technical term for it) its the time it takes for the bullet to reach downrange. that is obvisly y you have to shoot ahead of the person that is running to make the bullet cross paths...but in CSS there is no time for the bullet...it pretty much instant..once you fire it hits something automatically...get wat i mean? but there is a big flaw in putting the hitboxes like that....many of you have ponted it out like death delay...and the hitboxes showing up even b4 the model is. another flaw is the hitboxes will still be ahead even at close distances thats y even tho your ponit blank on someones head you still miss...
now in BF2 they fixed this by using bullet time and bullet drop...as we all kno a bullet will drop as is goes by..thats y in bf2 if you want to hit a long range target aim up a little and y you see the bulets hit the ground i little late unlike CS.

here si the console command if you want too see foryourselves.
in your server or just create one with one bot
type in "sv_cheat 1"
then "sv_showhitboxes 2"... "-1" turns it off..."1" puts the hitboxes on you.


----------



## Filip

about 15 minutes ago i was alone in a server playing nuke, lol, alone, anyways i tried to jump on a crate and guess what, i couldnt, it was like there was no crate, check the pic, im in a crate right now


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

lol yeah ive seen that before 
and they say that the game has been polished


----------



## Darman

Here's a pic from Republic Commando.


----------



## Filip

Darman said:
			
		

> Here's a pic from Republic Commando.


yo darman, i can see u r hosting now on photobucket, when u upload them do it in .jpg not in .bmp, .bmp is much larger, to do that you can go to ms paint and save the picture in .jpg, 1024x768 takes only around 80KB and the quality is good


----------



## Modoman

Blue said:
			
		

> In real life you would shoot before the person in hopes to connect with that person as they cross the path. Not shoot an invisible area in front of that person and get the shot before that person even enters the area.


unless your life is on a 56k modem


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

no i didnt take this  but i have to post it cuz its only the best game out there 
http://media.pc.ign.com/media/010/010455/img_1420865.html


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

and i juss did this like 5min ago


----------



## MatrixEVO

Ya, I really sucked on that map.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i love that map 
and office and and much more
really i like al but assult cuz it is so imbalanced


----------



## redrider773

I love all maps but assualt


----------



## skidude

Too bad I missed it.... trying to fix airsoft (redrider check ur e-mail)


----------



## Filip

this is what i call PURE PWNAGE, enemy devide by 10 and u get my kills, same goes for deaths, man i'm good


----------



## Modoman

the screenshots are entertaining anymore


----------



## skidude

Okay, got some from tonight's CSS match, and they sure are entertaining!


----------



## Blue

They really are great shots and all but I think there are just waaaaay to many CS:S shots. Anyone playing anything other then CS:S?


----------



## skidude

I have a bunch of Halo shots I can post, plus I will get some more XIII


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

hey skidude u only got the one of u owning and not me owning 
and i got a lot more head shots and kills than u lol


----------



## P11

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> hey skidude u only got the one of u owning and not me owning
> and i got a lot more head shots and kills than u lol


Obviously....hes not going to take screenies in game when he gets owned, hes gonna take screenies when he is owning. Common sense to me


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i know that but c,mon i kill and u know it 
yeah u know it 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## elmarcorulz

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> i know that but c,mon i kill and u know it
> yeah u know it
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Take your own pics then


----------



## P11

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> i know that but c,mon i kill and u know it
> yeah u know it
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


ya right.. ??????????


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

there happy


----------



## P11

I love my score in that screen: P11 -11-11


----------



## skidude

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> hey skidude u only got the one of u owning and not me owning
> and i got a lot more head shots and kills than u lol




Look at the ones when I was spectating


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i was messing god but yeah
and much love for u all


----------



## Blade

http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/7870/doom33wf.jpg 

Was playing Doom III a while back, screenshot from between the skin being blasted from his face, and the brain disintergrating, pretty cool I thought

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/290/ut2k4awesomeonceagain3ge.jpg

Heres the opening sequence from UT2K4, I thought it was pretty damn cool, but you decide


----------



## elmarcorulz

> http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/2...ceagain3ge.jpg
> 
> Heres the opening sequence from UT2K4, I thought it was pretty damn cool, but you decide


Good idea, ill post the one form Crime life : Gang Wars, its pretty cool too


----------



## Blade

Can't wait, and guys, I've been flicking through some older pages and notice a lot of screenies of a game with cops chasing the player, what game is this, it looks awesome and i may have to invest in it


----------



## Lamilia

Blade said:
			
		

> Can't wait, and guys, I've been flicking through some older pages and notice a lot of screenies of a game with cops chasing the player, what game is this, it looks awesome and i may have to invest in it


need for speed most wanted probably


----------



## elmarcorulz




----------



## skidude

There is an awesome one for painkiller also I will get that one.


----------



## JFlo




----------



## shupola

JFlo, what game is that?


----------



## JFlo

everquest 2


----------



## skidude

Huh. I thought it had better graphics than that...


----------



## JFlo

skidude said:
			
		

> Huh. I thought it had better graphics than that...


joking right? + the graphics aint turned up all the way.


----------



## skidude

No im not joking  In the review the Computer Gaming World gave it looked from the screens that the gfx. were really good.


----------



## JFlo

well im sure that the ppl that made those screens used a 7800 or 6800 ultra depending on when it was reveiwed. w/a 6800 ultra you could not max it. w/ 7800 i dunno. i got 6600gt hmm lol


----------



## Blue

Everquest 2... Is that online only?

Edit:


----------



## JFlo

yes and what game is that blue?


----------



## Blue

JFlo said:
			
		

> yes and what game is that blue?



That would be Dawn Of War - Winter Assault. It is one of my favorite RTS games.


----------



## Modoman

blue, didnt you say you had earth 2160? how is it? was thinkin of buying it possibly


----------



## Blue

> blue, didnt you say you had earth 2160? how is it? was thinkin of buying it possibly



Yes I do but I do not care much for the game. It is OK but with all the great RTS games out I felt it where lacking something. You might want to try a demo if there is one (google for it) first.

Edit:


----------



## redrider773

Wait, that's Earthe 2160? looks like Halo or something...


----------



## Blue




----------



## Blue

> Wait, that's Earthe 2160? looks like Halo or something...



No that is niether 2160 or Halo. It is Chrome.

Edit:


----------



## Blue




----------



## Mr.Suave

blue how is war hammer winter assualt? i thought about getting it but i would still need the original warhammer..is it worth paying $60($30 for the first and another $30 for winter assualt)?? or wait till they come out together like in those special edition packages....
and i see you have ACT of WAR..i have that too but i dont really like it..
wat game is that above? battle for middle earth??


----------



## skidude

Blue said:
			
		

> No that is niether 2160 or Halo. It is Chrome.



Nice shots Blue!! I've heard of Chrome many times, I've always wanted it, but never gotten around to getting it. How is that game?? Where can I find it now (like stores)?? Also post some more pics of that game, since I think it looks sweet.


----------



## Blade

Hey guys, how come I made a post last night on like page 135 or something of this thread, but today it only goes up to 35, why can't I go to the newest page?


----------



## Filip

Blade said:
			
		

> Hey guys, how come I made a post last night on like page 135 or something of this thread, but today it only goes up to 35, why can't I go to the newest page?


maybe cuz you set to see 40 posts a page


----------



## Blade

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> maybe cuz you set to see 40 posts a page



Ah, yep I see it now, Just didn't realise that there were like 30 posts in the last 12 hours  My Bad


----------



## skidude

I've had these Halo screens lying around for a little while now, so here they are. Some of them are really cool:





















This dude got OWNED:


----------



## Blue

> blue how is war hammer winter assualt? i thought about getting it but i would still need the original warhammer..is it worth paying $60($30 for the first and another $30 for winter assualt)?? or wait till they come out together like in those special edition packages....
> and i see you have ACT of WAR..i have that too but i dont really like it..
> wat game is that above? battle for middle earth??



War Hammer Winter Assault is great. I think it is worth it but you might want to wait until it comes with the first if it does not already. I actualy don't like Act Of War all that much either . It is OK in a pinch. As for the last game no that was not Battle for Middle Earth but rather "Armies Of Exigo"... Great game.



> Nice shots Blue!! I've heard of Chrome many times, I've always wanted it, but never gotten around to getting it. How is that game?? Where can I find it now (like stores)?? Also post some more pics of that game, since I think it looks sweet.



I already uninstalled It. I recommend you pick up that game as it's fab .


----------



## Modoman




----------



## Elite

*San Andreas Weirdness!*

As you can probably see by the images below, GTA:SA is a lot of fun! 




*&*


----------



## Geoff

Why is the car in that last SS half underground?


----------



## elmarcorulz

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Why is the car in that last SS half underground?


You ask that, but dont ask why theres a train floating in the middle of Grove Street?!?!


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> You ask that, but dont ask why theres a train floating in the middle of Grove Street?!?!


I thought it was floating, but i thought it might have been ontop of something and i wasnt seeing right, lol


----------



## redrider773

San Andreas is a very buggy game


----------



## Jon Boy

It is even on ps2.  Remember having a police chase where I would have crashed but 3 cars infront of me were flying so I went under them and those cars then crashed into the tops f the lamposts hehe.


----------



## skidude

Wow nice shots Modoman! The second ss is especially creepy... man I gotta get FEAR, although I found the demo to be a bit boring, is the actual game better than the demo?


----------



## skidude




----------



## Mr.Suave

skidude said:
			
		

> Wow nice shots Modoman! The second ss is especially creepy... man I gotta get FEAR, although I found the demo to be a bit boring, is the actual game better than the demo?


oh yess the game is better. and to me its really creepy. although the enemies are easy its just they keep putting more of em which makes it harder..


----------



## Geoff




----------



## skidude

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> oh yess the game is better. and to me its really creepy. although the enemies are easy its just they keep putting more of em which makes it harder..



I found the demo to be REALLY hard... huh I will download it again and try it..

Geoff- I like the screen with the guys helmet flying off


----------



## Modoman

there is a single player fear demo? i thought there was only multi.. but yea, fear is probably the best single player game ive played ever: i guess because of slow-mo heh


----------



## Beyond




----------



## Lamilia

what game is that beyond. 
EDIT: ok I finally decided to make an account on photobucket.com and once the pictures upload I will put them on here
ok here they are
me dancing on the tram:




hard to explain how I got this picture ill have to take another pic to explain:




me in the woods:




me turning into santa:




my snowman:




loch ness monster:




full veiw of nessy: 




sorry they are so small I don't know how to fix that


----------



## Beyond

Lamilia said:
			
		

> what game is that beyond.



guild wars.

it looks a lot better @ 1280x1024.....


----------



## Lamilia

I must get that game now


----------



## JFlo

i can sell you it for 25 dollars  good game.  if i can remember account you can get like 3 lvl 20s and a lot of money if you can stand having the account name justin lol


----------



## Filip




----------



## Travo925

hey! that's me


----------



## Beyond

Lamilia said:
			
		

> I must get that game now



if you say that because of the way it looks, that was running at 1280x1024 with all game settings maxed and 8xaa/16xaf... vsync enabled.  i don't have any problems running it... but i don't know whether or not you would....


----------



## Filip

Travo925 said:
			
		

> hey! that's me



yeah, and didnt you ask yourself why are u in that position? i was like what the hell?!?!


----------



## skidude

Probably drugged for a TK.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

yeah thats what it is cuz ive done that before


----------



## skidude

Shots from the FEAR demo:


----------



## Beyond

Modoman said:
			
		

> there is a single player fear demo? i thought there was only multi.. but yea, fear is probably the best single player game ive played ever: i guess because of slow-mo heh



i bought fear and played several hours into it.  it started to get old to me, like there was no real innovation after you've witnessed some of it.  i was really impressed by the demo, but as i kept playing, the slo-mo and "scare" scenes started to feel old.. and because of this is it felt like just an average shooter to me.  for this reason, i stopped playing..

maybe i'm the only one?


----------



## Modoman

understandable^... i just enjoyed it because it felt like a movie to me, and the slow mo didnt get old 
the multiplayer is terrible imo, but shooting the guys in single player just doesnt get old to me


----------



## skidude

I think I'm gonna buy the full game. I played the demo again and it was really fun, plus I can play it on medium-high and get decent FPS, except sometimes I lag for a few seconds when I am entering a new room or area.


----------



## JFlo

Can anyone point me in the direction of the download. I dont feel like using google cause im just that lazy sorry.  

Hmm prolly took more effort to write this than search google didnt it. oh well


----------



## Beyond

JFlo said:
			
		

> Can anyone point me in the direction of the download. I dont feel like using google cause im just that lazy sorry.
> 
> Hmm prolly took more effort to write this than search google didnt it. oh well



http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/18010


----------



## Beyond

^click


----------



## Otterah

whats that?


----------



## Beyond

Otterah said:
			
		

> whats that?



another shot of guild wars..


----------



## Otterah

Oh, I dont know I never played it. 

If only you could jump in that game maybe id dl the demo.


----------



## statue12

[/URL][/IMG]

Call of duty 2 looks good dont it.


----------



## statue12

Heres another of far cry


----------



## elmarcorulz

My new car on NFSMW


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> My new car on NFSMW


you can drive that? what do you have to beat to get it?


----------



## speedyink

pwnd


----------



## elmarcorulz

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> you can drive that? what do you have to beat to get it?


I donwloaded somethign and it modifies the save game. I tried putting a body kit on, but only certain things work, like the rims.

PM me if you want the link for the mod. Its a torrent btw


----------



## redrider773

Whats a good site for Source mods? Not skins, just mods, some of the ones yo uguys been posting.


----------



## skidude

Some from the original COD, Some of these really hit the meaning of the term "Old School Drive-By" lol

[img=http://img136.imagevenue.com/loc24/th_ae990_CoDSP_2006_01_15_18_56_56_90.jpg]

[img=http://img143.imagevenue.com/loc24/th_66d80_CoDSP_2006_01_15_19_13_45_06.jpg]

[img=http://img129.imagevenue.com/loc24/th_c60f8_CoDSP_2006_01_15_19_17_04_14.jpg]

[img=http://img140.imagevenue.com/loc24/th_f2010_CoDSP_2006_01_15_19_14_18_09.jpg]

[img=http://img146.imagevenue.com/loc24/th_84245_CoDSP_2006_01_15_19_08_16_56.jpg]

[img=http://img137.imagevenue.com/loc24/th_66d88_CoDSP_2006_01_15_19_10_16_06.jpg]

[img=http://img45.imagevenue.com/loc24/th_471ae_CoDSP_2006_01_15_19_00_25_98.jpg]

[img=http://img20.imagevenue.com/loc24/th_61f5e_CoDSP_2006_01_15_18_57_08_23.jpg]

[img=http://img43.imagevenue.com/loc24/th_9a1e7_CoDSP_2006_01_15_19_00_25_98.jpg]

[img=http://img125.imagevenue.com/loc24/th_9058f_CoDSP_2006_01_15_19_08_10_31.jpg]


----------



## elmarcorulz

Seems you got a little problem going on in the first pic  **looks at the checkered pattern**


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz, i havent tried out the mod that you gave me, but im just wondering how do you use it?  Do you start a career and you can choose those cars?


----------



## skidude

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Seems you got a little problem going on in the first pic  **looks at the checkered pattern**



O yeah forgot to mention that, it happens in only some games at some random times, and that was the first time I've ever gotten a good pic of it. Does anyone know what it could be? It especially happens the most in Knights Of The Old repunlic 2.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> O yeah forgot to mention that, it happens in only some games at some random times, and that was the first time I've ever gotten a good pic of it. Does anyone know what it could be? It especially happens the most in Knights Of The Old repunlic 2.


does it happen in CoD2, or just CoD?


----------



## Lamilia

JFlo said:
			
		

> i can sell you it for 25 dollars  good game.  if i can remember account you can get like 3 lvl 20s and a lot of money if you can stand having the account name justin lol


No thats ok thanks anyways. 


			
				Beyond said:
			
		

> if you say that because of the way it looks, that was running at 1280x1024 with all game settings maxed and 8xaa/16xaf... vsync enabled.  i don't have any problems running it... but i don't know whether or not you would....


No I like it because it looks similar to WoW


----------



## elmarcorulz

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> elmarcorulz, i havent tried out the mod that you gave me, but im just wondering how do you use it?  Do you start a career and you can choose those cars?


No, you install a program. Then with the program, you open your save game file, and it adds new cras to the showrooms. But follow the instructions because it comes with 2 programs. The 2nd is to fix the checksum error it produces (and you can take your money up to like 2m ) Then when you continue with your career, you go to the showroom to buy the cars, and a load of new cars will be there 

But remember to backup your save game. Some people have issues with it.


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> does it happen in CoD2, or just CoD?




Both, and a few other games. Not sure if it is my PC or simply an engine problem.


----------



## mrjack

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Whats a good site for Source mods? Not skins, just mods, some of the ones yo uguys been posting.



I usually download from http://halflife2.filefront.com/


----------



## skidude

What do you mean? Mods like Garry's mod??


----------



## MatrixEVO

I freaking love this game.


----------



## Geoff

Well ryan, what do you think of this


----------



## skidude

Nice rides to both of you


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Nice rides to both of you


Looks carefully at my bounty and cash, i wasnt trying to show off the car


----------



## MatrixEVO

One word for you: CHEATER!

EDIT: That bounty shown in my first NFSMW screen is from a single pursuit, not accumulated pursuits.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> One word for you: CHEATER!
> 
> EDIT: That bounty shown in my first NFSMW screen is from a single pursuit, not accumulated pursuits.


i didnt cheat! thats my real amount!

But it is cool to be able to get all the upgrades without worrying about having enough money


----------



## Geoff

Well i beat another race and look what i got!


----------



## MatrixEVO

LOL, cheater, I earn my gold.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> LOL, cheater, I earn my gold.


your saying i cheat ?!?

And BTW, im trying to defeat Black List #9, so i defeated about 5 people this weekend.


----------



## MatrixEVO

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> your saying i cheat ?!?
> 
> And BTW, im trying to defeat Black List #9, so i defeated about 5 people this weekend.



Yes, cheater. I am #2, just have to get Razor now, which will be easy as lemon pie (without whip cream).


----------



## elmarcorulz

> i didnt cheat! thats my real amount!


 How can you have that  much, on blacklist #9 

Didnt happen to use that program i told you about did ya?


----------



## skidude

rofl i didnt even notice the amount of $$$ thats insane! 99,999,999!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skidude

Some COD ownage:





And me blowing up a tank:


----------



## Raditz

Here's some from Quake 4 that I played so far.

Look at my first picture. Its intersting how that guy brain skins fell out like that. Hmmmm I wonder how they design it like that. Its disgusting, but cool.





















This game is really awesome.


----------



## Blue

Raditz said:
			
		

> Here's some from Quake 4 that I played so far.
> 
> Look at my first picture. Its intersting how that guy brain skins fell out like that. Hmmmm I wonder how they design it like that. Its disgusting, but cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game is really awesome.



So you got it eh? Yea I agree it is pretty good. I played it through twice now.


----------



## Raditz

yup sireeeee


----------



## b3n

A Before & After from Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield:


----------



## skidude

lol keep the screenies coming!! Raditz- how you like Quake 4 so far?


----------



## Raditz

its great.


----------



## Beyond




----------



## skidude

What game is that?? Guild Wars?


----------



## H-Bomb

This guy really wanted me dead
BTW does anyone know how i managed to make all the writing turn to French?


----------



## P11

skidude said:
			
		

> What game is that?? Guild Wars?


Thats Guild Wars Factions...its the beta client.


----------



## JFlo

H-Bomb said:
			
		

> BTW does anyone know how i managed to make all the writing turn to French?


lol,
i use to play that game and did that also but i have not played in a long while so i do not remember.


----------



## redrider773

I think you just bought the french version...


----------



## Blue

redrider773 said:
			
		

> I think you just bought the french version...



I think if that where the case then the installer would be French as well as all the menu's. If that where the case then he must be able to speak/read French.


----------



## Beyond

skidude said:
			
		

> What game is that?? Guild Wars?



yes, not from the beta but from the prophecies campaign (the original game)


----------



## Beyond




----------



## P11

Do you lag at all when playing factions?


----------



## Beyond

P11 said:
			
		

> Do you lag at all when playing factions?



not really...


----------



## mash

Weird half human thing in Quake...whats weird is that it moves around >_<.


----------



## skidude

Yeah they tell you that the strogg just tear crap outta humans and see how long they live... kinda sick..


----------



## skidude

Me knifing Redrider773 in a game of CSS we just played:


----------



## elmarcorulz

lol, he said he was afk though.


----------



## skidude

No I was chasing him through the vent then he stopped to type "afk" then when he was typing I knifed him


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:
			
		

> No I was chasing him through the vent then he stopped to type "afk" then when he was typing I knifed him


Oh, lol


----------



## redrider773

I typed afk cuz I got up to answer phone, lol. you just got me right when I got up.


----------



## mash

Wow, I just played the part of Quake 4 where you turn into a strogg, pretty sick shit >_<...Didn't get a screenshot =/

Here's another one of the bigass robot I fought right before it, though...


----------



## skidude

redrider773 said:
			
		

> I typed afk cuz I got up to answer phone, lol. you just got me right when I got up.




I was chasing you for like 5 minutes before that too  Thought about shooting you but I didnt


----------



## Geoff

This doesnt have to do with a game, but i thought it was pretty funny.






And no, i didnt use paint to change that, i edited the registry.  Im waiting to take the survey from Valve and see if it adds my processor to the list


----------



## skidude

ROFLMFAO!!! Nice, "Geoff's Crazy CPU"


----------



## Filip

few SS's from WoW, its a pretty good game, i like it

















everything is maxed out, AA 6x, AF 16x


----------



## Geoff

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> everything is maxed out, AA 6x, AF 16x


Not that it makes a difference in that game 

And does anyonw know how to take the survey on steam?  I know it asks you randomly, but is there a way to do it whenever you want?


----------



## Archangel

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Not that it makes a difference in that game


Definately not true.  it does help quite a bit.

anyhow, on what server do you play fhilip?


----------



## Filip

Archangel said:
			
		

> anyhow, on what server do you play filip?


its a private server, serbian i think (very low latency.... well, it is for me  )

this is the *link* to that server, u gotta register using IE not other browsers, lol, but why would you go to this server cuz you already go a mighty character and probably playing on a better server

oh and, can i forward some ports so i get even better latency, what ports i need to forward, where can i find them or can some1 tell me?



		Code:
	

Our WoW Server:
http://212.62.46.110/wowserver.jpg

Server specifications:
Athlon 3800+
2048 MB RAM
80GB SATA II HD
WATER COOLING 3D GALAXY

Link:
1GBit for internet/local traffic on ISP backbone

Server rules:
Cheating, swearing and using bugs are not allowed here. People cougth using one of these will be PUNISHED.
Server limits:
Limit of the server is 100 players becouse of the (in)stability of emulator.
If you cannot connect (got disconnect right away) that is becouse there are already too many ppl on the server.
Web page with status and info:
Info: http://212.62.46.110:8080/
Forum: http://212.62.46.110:81/
IRC: IP 212.62.46.110 PORT 6667 CHANNEL #wow

How to join:
Use GWG Launcher:
Mirror 1: http://rapidshare.de/files/10995891/GWG.exe.html
Mirror 2: http://212.62.46.110/gwg.exe


----------



## Geoff

Archangel said:
			
		

> Definately not true.  it does help quite a bit.


only reason i said that was because the log in the last pic looks like pretty bad quality


----------



## skidude

Well also the game engine isn't the best there is...


----------



## P11

Ill post some GW screenshots later....


----------



## Geoff




----------



## redrider773

that last one is sick. I never liked Halo online, I think all those weird one shot kill mods kill it.


----------



## skidude

The one shot kill thing is a game mode, not a mod  plus its not on many servers. Just search for team deathmatch or deathmatch. BTW geoff- love the shot with the nade exploding under the warthog


----------



## A_Deer

Well i might be a little late but what the heck i think ill post some shots..


----------



## Motoxrdude

Just got my 9700PRO!! Im so excited, so i decided to post a Screen shot. This was with the graphics maxed out and AA and AF where 8x and 16x. It was a little laggy so i later turned it down to 4x and 8x.


----------



## Jon Boy

It also doesnt help that your capturing a video at the same time lol.  But cool farcry love that game and good graphics.


----------



## skidude

Yeah rofl capturing a video kills frame rates.


----------



## skidude

From an awesome Halo multiplayer game:


----------



## Raditz

Here is some new Quake 4 screenshots. Take a look.

Here's the cool coolant pumps.





Here's the inside of a container: 





Here is some random picture: 





Here is the new awesome King:





This is him with his leg cut off: 















[/IMG]http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/8575/sgtmorris2bi.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## A_Deer

Here are 2 more of BF2. Ya i like that game. Just some neet stuff i guess..


----------



## H_L

Guess what system that was played on e.g. graphics card etc…





[img=http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/1817/28ip.th.jpg]


----------



## Binary Coder

Battle for middle earth 2 (beta)

The Balrog is summoned! 






damn, it got resized because its 1.68mb.


----------



## skidude

Cool shots everyone, but in that last one A Deer posted the tanks looks wicked real!!


----------



## Raditz

it got resize because you click on the resize button. I did that and it resize mine pictures from quake 4. But you still can see them though.


----------



## redrider773

Binary Coder said:
			
		

> Battle for middle earth 2 (beta)
> 
> The Balrog is summoned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn, it got resized because its 1.68mb.



How did you get that?


----------



## Beyond

skidude said:
			
		

> Cool shots everyone, but in that last one A Deer posted the tanks looks wicked real!!



yeah, those tanks really are awesome..

was playing strike at karkand last night and got one of my highest scores yet..  there was a guy driving the tank and i was the gunner.. i've never stayed in a tank as long as i did with that guy, we never got killed!  was definitely fun!


----------



## Binary Coder

redrider773 said:
			
		

> How did you get that?



pre order the game, then you download the beta from fileplanet, 1.25gb. Nice to see another 24 fan


----------



## redrider773

Yo, I live for that show. I got my ringtone to that CTU phone ring, it's so sick


----------



## Binary Coder

When my pc starts, it says "Dammit!", my logon screen is the same CTU splash screen. My msn new message alert is the CTU ring and so is my mobile and house phone. Man i love that show and im currently loving Season 5.


----------



## redrider773

Ya, season 5 is INTENSE. I love season 3 best though... the virus one.


----------



## Binary Coder

Season 1 for me


----------



## Geoff

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Ya, season 5 is INTENSE. I love season 3 best though... the virus one.


well to get back on topic


----------



## Binary Coder

those are some very nice screenshots


----------



## skidude

I wonder if anyone can guess what game this shot is from:


----------



## Beyond

skidude said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone can guess what game this shot is from:



red orchestra mod?


----------



## 34erd

skidude said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone can guess what game this shot is from:


COD2, "The Pipeline" in the russsian campaign... your looking down the scope of a Mosin-Nagant... uuh... anything else?

My bad, Kar-98


----------



## Binary Coder

Is that call of Duty?


----------



## 34erd

I think so... my bad, its a kar-98.


----------



## skidude

Beyond said:
			
		

> red orchestra mod?



Bingo.  

And it was a Mosin-Nagant


----------



## Beyond

skidude said:
			
		

> Bingo.
> 
> And it was a Mosin-Nagant



call of duty... pfffffff


----------



## Beyond

was that from ut2003 or 04?  i forgot all about that game.. i'd like to try playing it on my new system.. i enjoyed it a lot when i first played it for 03, but i couldn't enjoy it because it ran so bad in some spots.


----------



## skidude

UT2004, its wicked fun. Its basically a combo of BF1942 and COD for those who dont know, plus its free


----------



## Filip

Hunting Unlimited 3







120 yards distance, pure between the eyes headshot (without a scope)






























without a scope, it was pretty far and a nice headshot, but it reported a spine shot, whatever


----------



## Filip

World of Warcraft


















*Short WoW random video clip: 2.2MB*


----------



## skidude

Holy crap Filip, that hunting game has some bad graphics lol


----------



## Filip

skidude said:
			
		

> Holy crap Filip, that hunting game has some bad graphics lol


its cuz its old, everything is maxed out

on video settings it says that my graphic card is high-end, lol 

btw, the game isnt that bad

game is made by the same company that made 18 wheels of steel


----------



## skidude

Images don't work dude


----------



## Filip

skidude said:
			
		

> Images don't work dude



u mean u cant see them, it wont load or what?

they work for me, i cleaned the browser cache and i can see them, i dunno what u exactly mean


----------



## skidude

No some guy posted before what I posted with simply an adress name for the image, but he deleted his post.


----------



## redrider773

Weird bug, the bomb went off last round, next round here it is!





Wierd purple bug, happens every 1 in 100000 times





Look what I can draw!!!






[/URL]


----------



## 34erd

LOL...

How come your radars cut off in that pic?

Skidude... damn I got it compelely wrong... even wrong game lol


----------



## H_L

H_L said:
			
		

> Guess what system that was played on e.g. graphics card etc…



p4 2.4gig it had 512mb cheapest oem ram I could get, 64mb mx440 @ 1024x768 32bit, 80gig 8mb ide hdd badly fragmented all running at max settings and it plays verry well even at lans


----------



## Filip

hey, how can i make my font the same as redrider has, he has like a bold font or something, its different and i like it, take a look at the pics below and check out the FPS, PING thingy on the bottom of the screen

P.S. - do u guys kow what ports do i need to forward that CSS uses, i know its 27015, are there other ports, and what protocol they use, TCP or UDP? thx













EDIT: > how come when i first installed CSS my server list was refreshing fast and now after 3 months they are like loading very slow (i mean when i hit the find servers button they appear very slowly, like 20 of de_dust2 servers, before was around 1000)


----------



## skidude

Okay, his font is bold faced because his resolution is WAY larger than yours, he uses I think 1280x1024 resolution, and you look like its only 1024x768.


----------



## redrider773

I have seen 27001, 27016, and 27017. I _think_ its TCP too... not sure on that.


----------



## Blue

A quick shot from the Timeshift demo


----------



## redrider773

Is it any good?


----------



## Blue

I like it. It is pretty short though and runs sluggish with the graphics turned up on my system .


----------



## skidude

I've heard of that game, supposed to have some sick graphics.


----------



## redrider773

Blue said:
			
		

> I like it. It is pretty short though and runs sluggish with the graphics turned up on my system .



well it looks like yo udont have AA on that shot, but can you even turn it up all the way?


----------



## Blue

> well it looks like yo udont have AA on that shot, but can you even turn it up all the way?



No AA is not on in that shot... I'm sure I could turn it up all the way but then it would run to slow to be enjoyable. I definitely have most settings set as high as they can go in that shot. AA is something I never use in FPS style games. I prefer performance and while running shooting I rarely stop to enjoy those jaggies


----------



## redrider773

Ah, it's one of my biggest pet peeves . I would rather turn down AF, textures, shadows, and decals than AA.


----------



## Blue

redrider773 said:
			
		

> Ah, it's one of my biggest pet peeves . I would rather turn down AF, textures, shadows, and decals than AA.



Well we all have our prefferences and yours is valid but... If I where to turn it up then the game would just run slow and I might as well not play . My video card is holding me back in the game.


----------



## Yasu

This really happened to me.  The terrorist shanked me in the back and well, this happened.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

hahahahahaha nice


----------



## redrider773

lol!


----------



## skidude

Well, skidude here just ordered his new parts, check sig for more info  

BTW- That shot is funny as hell


----------



## bigsaucybob

skidude said:
			
		

> Well, skidude here just ordered his new parts, check sig for more info
> 
> BTW- That shot is funny as hell



thats gonna be a nice rig.


----------



## skidude

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> thats gonna be a nice rig.



We'll see how she does against yours though


----------



## Motoxrdude

Stay away from Mid size desktop cases......


----------



## skidude

lol 666, too bad your post wasn't number 666 or I would back away from you


----------



## 34erd

Time for some old school  NOLF 2:

Pain






Ninjas in Akron Ohio
















You'll learn to hate her






Spare me











They always get away...






Ninjas in Ohio, a tornado in a trailor park, fighting a ninja in house flying in the sky... NOLF.  BUY IT


----------



## Archangel

34erd said:
			
		

> Ninjas in Ohio, a tornado in a trailor park, fighting a ninja in house flying in the sky... NOLF.  BUY IT




Agreed 

Angry Kitty ftw


----------



## skidude

Now tell me there isn't something seriously f**ked up with this:


----------



## Geoff

whats wrong with it?  Did he not die or something?


----------



## skidude

No he did not, 1295 damage and no death.... h4x0r


----------



## i.Angel

How can I upload some of my CS:S pictures? That is, without using an online picture site

*EDIT:* nvm, I know how to, but all my screenshots are too big...


----------



## Raditz

Here's more from quake 4.

Was this a human? I was wondering what the heck is this:






Ouch!















What the heck are these? Everytime I see this things I shoot them first before I get near one. These thing scared the heck out of me:






Thses Bubbley thing too.






http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1689/shot000110dy.jpg/IMG]

Cool Machines:

[IMG]http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7021/shot000124tw.jpg

This is the gross part:


----------



## skidude

Those weird piles are (I think) just like parts of people just thrown on the floor... kinda gross.


----------



## skidude

Ok I just ran the HL2 video stress test and check out this final score:


----------



## P11

skidude said:
			
		

> Ok I just ran the HL2 video stress test and check out this final score:


what settings? O NVM Skidude I see the new rig has arrived


----------



## skidude

Ahhhhh yes the rig has arrived lol  And that is full everything, at 1280x960.... it truly is a monster of a card this X1900XT is... I average 90-100FPS in BF2 with settings all the way and like 130 in HL2 and CSS. I love this stuff


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh yes the rig has arrived lol  And that is full everything, at 1280x960.... it truly is a monster of a card this X1900XT is... I average 90-100FPS in BF2 with settings all the way and like 130 in HL2 and CSS. I love this stuff


And do go soft on me... you *need* to OC your CPU and GPU!!


----------



## skidude

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> And do go soft on me... you *need* to OC your CPU and GPU!!



Oh im not going soft on anyone, I will OC when I get everything up and running and stabilized.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Ok I just ran the HL2 video stress test and check out this final score:


Im assuming thats on maxed out settings right?

Heres mine, everything maxed out, and the resolution is @ 1152x864:






Thats with my CPU overclocked from 2.0Ghz to 2.2Ghz, and my Video card overclocked from 400/980 to 560/1120.

EDIT:  I ran it at 1024x768 and i got 127 FPS.


----------



## Pr0

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Im assuming thats on maxed out settings right?
> 
> Heres mine, everything maxed out, and the resolution is @ 1152x864:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats with my CPU overclocked from 2.0Ghz to 2.2Ghz, and my Video card overclocked from 400/980 to 560/1120.
> 
> EDIT:  I ran it at 1024x768 and i got 127 FPS.




Toobad css source doesnt support SLI or Crossfire it uses single core rather then dual core.


----------



## skidude

I know my score woulda been higher if it did support dual core, o well.


----------



## Geoff

Dont burst my bubble 

I like to think that my system is really good, especially when i only get 40FPS less in CSS and 5000 Less in 3DMark03 than skidude


----------



## skidude

You mean _*only*_ 5000 less???


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> You mean _*only*_ 5000 less???


it sounds like alot, but once you get into the 10K plus score, it seems very low.

I get almost 12,000 and you get almost 17,000.  So it doesnt seem too far apart


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from Counter Strike: Source:  (BTW, im [-0MEGA-])


----------



## Beyond

wow, you guys really know how to make me want to get a new card..


----------



## skidude

Dude, you got a 7800GT OC, how much worse could it be?? I bet its even better than Geoff's X800GTO.... maybe. Run the HL2 stress test and see what you get.

BTW- My card cost me an arm and a leg ($519) and now im in debt with my dad up to my eyeballs.

Nice shots Geoff, like that first and last one. Why do you like your crosshairs red??? I can barley see them!


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Dude, you got a 7800GT OC, how much worse could it be?? I bet its even better than Geoff's X800GTO.... maybe. Run the HL2 stress test and see what you get.


Its much better than mine, my friend has it and he gets 16,078 in 3DMark03 with it, and he has the same exact hardware as i do (besides the card).



			
				skidude said:
			
		

> Nice shots Geoff, like that first and last one. Why do you like your crosshairs red??? I can barley see them!


I like them because its small, and it doesnt distract me when im aiming at someone who is smaller than the crosshair.


----------



## skidude

I like the crosshairs green, cuz you can see them no matter where you are.


----------



## elmarcorulz




----------



## skidude

Sweet, I hate how there is Distance fog though, any way to turn it off?


----------



## Beyond

skidude said:
			
		

> Dude, you got a 7800GT OC, how much worse could it be?? I bet its even better than Geoff's X800GTO.... maybe. Run the HL2 stress test and see what you get.
> 
> BTW- My card cost me an arm and a leg ($519) and now im in debt with my dad up to my eyeballs.
> 
> Nice shots Geoff, like that first and last one. Why do you like your crosshairs red??? I can barley see them!



the way you talk about running bf2 and cs:s maxed really makes me want one.. i hate not being able to turn everything all the way up and get constant framerates....


----------



## Yasu

A lot of bodies...


----------



## skidude

Beyond said:
			
		

> the way you talk about running bf2 and cs:s maxed really makes me want one.. i hate not being able to turn everything all the way up and get constant framerates....



Ya but since my card is so new it is unstable with many games, in BF2 is just questionable, I ran into crashes in Special Forces today when I joined the game, im still trying to work all of the kinks out.


----------



## skidude

Some from Quake 4 on my new gfx. card:


----------



## Geoff

Beyond said:
			
		

> the way you talk about running bf2 and cs:s maxed really makes me want one.. i hate not being able to turn everything all the way up and get constant framerates....


how can you not be playing css at max settings?  I have everything maxed out (including hdr and aa), and depending on the map i get anywhere between 45fps and 120fps.


----------



## skidude

lol now I get about 150FPS  (thats on average)


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i get around like 100 fps on cs:s


----------



## Beyond

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> how can you not be playing css at max settings?  I have everything maxed out (including hdr and aa), and depending on the map i get anywhere between 45fps and 120fps.



i don't have cs:s, although i do have dod:s.  is it more intense?


----------



## skidude

I think it would be, all the maps on DOD: Source have HDR right?


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I think it would be, all the maps on DOD: Source have HDR right?


Yup, along with the 1 map on CSS that has HDR.


----------



## skidude

Actually its 2 maps on CSS; Nuke and Militia


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Actually its 2 maps on CSS; Nuke and Militia


i didnt know that Nuke had HDR...  i learn something new everyday


----------



## Beyond

skidude said:
			
		

> Dude, you got a 7800GT OC, how much worse could it be?? I bet its even better than Geoff's X800GTO.... maybe. Run the HL2 stress test and see what you get.
> 
> BTW- My card cost me an arm and a leg ($519) and now im in debt with my dad up to my eyeballs.
> 
> Nice shots Geoff, like that first and last one. Why do you like your crosshairs red??? I can barley see them!



where can i get the stress test?  because my searches aren't turning up much of anything, i'm assuming through steam?


----------



## Mr.Suave

Beyond said:
			
		

> where can i get the stress test?  because my searches aren't turning up much of anything, i'm assuming through steam?


run CSS or HL2. thier is an option that says video stress test.


----------



## Bobo

skidude said:
			
		

> lol now I get about 150FPS  (thats on average)



crap, you're lucky  i am lucky if i get 60


----------



## skidude

Speed has a price my good people.... and paying it off sucks.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Speed has a price my good people.... and paying it off sucks.


i would imagine, your probably gonna be paying this off until the time that the x1900XT becomes like a x700 today


----------



## spacedude89




----------



## Geoff

what game is that spacedude?

This screenshot reminded me of DDR, but with CT's, lol:


----------



## tweaker

81.98
Max settings + 6AA/16AF

10x76





12x10





A closeup from *F.E.A.R.*
I cannot believe how good this game looks and how fun it is. I finished it yesterday but will play through it many more times.


----------



## skidude

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> This screenshot reminded me of DDR, but with CT's, lol:



ROFL!! LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT!!!  

BTW- My HL2 stress test was @ 1280x1024.


----------



## skidude




----------



## MatrixEVO

Hey Skidude, you need to get F.E.A.R. and post some screenshots of that, I really wanna see what your system puts out for it.


----------



## skidude

Also, seeing as how this thread is almost 160 pages long, we should really get to the point of this thread.

Who has the best screenshot posted in this thread?? Make a vote people. Cant vote for yourself.

My entry:
 (by Modoman)



			
				Modoman said:
			
		

>


----------



## skidude

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Hey Skidude, you need to get F.E.A.R. and post some screenshots of that, I really wanna see what your system puts out for it.



Yeah I know, its on my "To Buy" list.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Here is my CS:S video stress test settings and score at 1280x1024:


----------



## MatrixEVO

skidude said:
			
		

> Now tell me there isn't something seriously f**ked up with this:



I think I know what's wrong with it, it's all the 666's!


----------



## P11

anymore CF: cs source match screenies?


----------



## Beyond

what i have my rig for:


----------



## Jon Boy

hahaha either you notturned up your antialiasing or it is just a poor graphics game.  What is it btw?


----------



## mrjack

It's Rainbow Six I believe, that map looks like the one where you have to stop a nuclear meltdown which would be caused by some arabian terrorists. From the game Rainbow Six: Rogue Spear. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Beyond

Jon Boy said:
			
		

> hahaha either you notturned up your antialiasing or it is just a poor graphics game.  What is it btw?



yeah, that's as good as it can possibly look


----------



## Beyond

mrjack said:
			
		

> It's Rainbow Six I believe, that map looks like the one where you have to stop a nuclear meltdown which would be caused by some arabian terrorists. From the game Rainbow Six: Rogue Spear. Correct me if I'm wrong.



actually it's from the original R6.  i love the game though...  fun clan matches


----------



## skidude

After a little bit of OC'ing (just a little for now ) this is my new stress test score:


----------



## i.Angel

How do I make my screenshots smaller? I have some bad ass CS:S screenshots but they are way too big! I'll see if I can post them in a second...


----------



## skidude

As in file size?? Save them as JPEG.


----------



## skidude




----------



## Geoff

That looks really gorry, lol


Here are some from the last counter strike game, i have it take a screenshot every 10 seconds so there arent many good ones today, but here are a few:


----------



## skidude

How many friggin screens you got at the end of a match like 500?? lol


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> How many friggin screens you got at the end of a match like 500?? lol


a few hundred, lol.  Im too lazy to try and take good ones, so i have it do it for me


----------



## skidude

Some of mine from the match:

The round when I got 6 kills (their whole team )





The scoreboard





Me knifing some AFK dude


----------



## Geoff

WOW!! I didnt know that was you, LOL.  Now i know it's you from now on


----------



## skidude

ROFL you didnt know I was Desert Storm?? I mentioned it a little while ago, well now you know to fear me!


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from the last game:


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

here is one when i was doin fight club


----------



## Geoff

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> here is one when i was doin fight club


what server was that on?


----------



## 34erd

What server is that?  I want to play that, lol

Wow we all asked at the same time lol


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

its called noob refuge and the ip is 69.93.89.117:27015
its a hard server to get into but i have hook ups and every day at 5:00 pst it starts and it goes on for about an 1 hour and a half
it really fun 
we do like awps battles one on one in the main hall and the paper room and stuff 

i love it


----------



## P11

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> WOW!! I didnt know that was you, LOL.  Now i know it's you from now on


neither did I.


----------



## skidude

Muahahahahah fear me!!!


----------



## Darman

Here's a screenie from Counter Strike 2D





You can download it athttp://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_hs_getfile_v1_16103316.html?t=1140403405&v=3600&


----------



## mrjack

Ultimate Tapan Kaikki is much better, plus you can play 2 on the same comp in PvP or Co-op.


----------



## Raditz

Here is some frycry screen shots


----------



## elmarcorulz

Cant go wrong with a good ol' phosphurus grenade
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Motion tracking goggles, saved my arse on a few occasions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I shot this guy and he violently had a fit until i closed the door and opened it again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And there he is when he stopped shaking


----------



## skidude

Game?? We should make it a rule of this thread to include game names lol 

@ Raditz- Sweet, I always loved Far Cry screens, the environment is so cool looking.


----------



## 34erd

Its rainbow six lockdown.

How do like it elmar?  I found the demo really boring.  I've never played any of the other RS games but I've heard this one is the worst.


----------



## elmarcorulz

34erd said:
			
		

> Its rainbow six lockdown.
> 
> How do like it elmar?  I found the demo really boring.  I've never played any of the other RS games but I've heard this one is the worst.


Yea, the only other RS game i played, was RS 3 on the xbox, which i couldnt stop playing. This is a very arcady fps, but i really enjoy it, and it has quite alot of missions to.


----------



## Pr0

http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/8576/untitled1116so.jpg


----------



## skidude

Nice score.


----------



## Pr0

Guess which car is this?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

Lamborghini Gallardo
nice car but i like my corvette better


----------



## Pr0

what game is this?


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

cod2


----------



## Raditz

Here are some from hl2.


----------



## 34erd

WTF is that giant baby lol


----------



## JFlo

my guess would be garies mod.  never tried it want to though.  I am just way to lazy to install hl2 again and find the mod.


----------



## Pr0




----------



## Raditz

is that the new half life 2 lost coast pro.


----------



## Pr0

Raditz said:
			
		

> is that the new half life 2 lost coast pro.



yea


----------



## skidude

You people need to turn on some Anitaliasing from the looks of those screens... otherwise they're really cool. I havent tried Lost Coast with my new card.


----------



## Raditz

too bad too sad skidude. what do you mean? You mean put more action on to those screenshots. Sure I'll be glad to give you some when I get home.


----------



## Raditz

34erd said:
			
		

> WTF is that giant baby lol



Is the baby at the play ground have sound comming out.  lol giant baby, you crack me up.


----------



## JSquier

You don't get this many people in a chopper that often


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

i have all the time
but i love battle field 2 
the best game ever in my book


----------



## i.Angel

How do I compress my 2mb files to files suitable for this forum? Becuz I have some kick-ass CS:S screenshots


----------



## skidude

Raditz said:
			
		

> too bad too sad skidude. what do you mean? You mean put more action on to those screenshots. Sure I'll be glad to give you some when I get home.



I didnt say they weren't exciting   Antialiasing reducest the jagged edges on the objects lol they are good screens just the jaggies annoy me lol


----------



## Raditz

ok Here are some more cs screenshots. without jagges.\


----------



## skidude

Sweet, that first one and the second to last one are really cool


----------



## Raditz

lol. Someday I would like to find sometime to look through all these cool screenshots that people takes. But there's too many of them. I forgot what number I stop on looking.


----------



## JSquier

i.Angel said:
			
		

> How do I compress my 2mb files to files suitable for this forum? Becuz I have some kick-ass CS:S screenshots



The easiest way that I have found is use PAINT. Open the picture in Paint and go to Image-Stretch/skew then click in the Horizontal and Vertical boxes and type in like 50% in each one. Then save the file as something different or the same. Then you have a picture that is a little lower resolution and ALOT smaller size. You can get it from a 2 meg file to like under 300kb. 
Also, if you save as a JPEG, it will make it smaller then Bitmap.
I'm sure there are better ways to do this, but this works great for me!


----------



## superfreak




----------



## Geoff

Here are some new ones from NFSMW:


----------



## Pr0

http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/2284/lol122es.jpg{/IMG]
[IMG]http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/7997/lol122js.jpg


----------



## Altanore

Some of these screenshots i took while i was on my OLD computer (Pentium 3) explains the bad graphics


----------



## Pr0

Altanore said:
			
		

> Some of these screenshots i took while i was on my OLD computer (Pentium 3) explains the bad graphics



The game has bad graphics thats the bad part about it! how old is this game?


----------



## Pr0

Altanore said:
			
		

> Some of these screenshots i took while i was on my OLD computer (Pentium 3) explains the bad graphics



The game has bad graphics thats the bad part about it! how old is this game?


----------



## Ku-sama

ill be uploading some good screenies of FEAR soon, after i play through it, ill play it again, taking screenies of the key points and best climatic parts


----------



## P11

Im sick with the flu..hopefully tomorrow I wont go to school, then i can upload some CS:S screenshots.


----------



## Geoff

P11 said:
			
		

> Im sick with the flu..hopefully tomorrow I wont go to school, then i can upload some CS:S screenshots.


ha, im on vaca this week


----------



## skidude

Me 2, no school all this week! w00t!


----------



## P11

skidude said:
			
		

> Me 2, no school all this week! w00t!


What's the occasion?


----------



## Geoff

P11 said:
			
		

> What's the occasion?


Vacation 

We get a christmas break, a break in Jan/Feb, and a break in Feb/Mar.


----------



## P11

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Vacation
> 
> We get a christmas break, a break in Jan/Feb, and a break in Feb/Mar.


Woah, I got a break in March from the 10th - 27th.


----------



## Pr0

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Vacation
> 
> We get a christmas break, a break in Jan/Feb, and a break in Feb/Mar.




Lucky Our break Starts in April 7-17.


----------



## 34erd

Here are some from a game called sniper elite.  The graphics arent very good and the closeup combat sucks, but the sniping is awesome, because if you get a really good shot it does this matrix bullet time thing.


----------



## The_Other_One

Haha, just had to do this ;P  I know it's nothing special, just the best one I could find on the internet


----------



## skidude

34erd said:
			
		

> Here are some from a game called sniper elite.  The graphics arent very good and the closeup combat sucks, but the sniping is awesome, because if you get a really good shot it does this matrix bullet time thing.



I've heard of that game!! I saw a review for it in a magazine and I really wanna get it. The bullet time sounds awesome!


----------



## Beyond

skidude said:
			
		

> I've heard of that game!! I saw a review for it in a magazine and I really wanna get it. The bullet time sounds awesome!



download the demo... i was bored with it in 5 minutes.


----------



## Filip




----------



## Filip




----------



## Geoff

that fat guy one is pretty funny, lol


----------



## skidude

That guy is wicked fat lol! Those screens are awesome, I love looking at FEAR screens.


----------



## Filip

game is so fricken awesome, i started playing it yesterday so there will be more screenshots, everything on maximum without soft shadows, AA 2X (i get some strange artefacts on 4X, dunno why) AF 16X

fraps is set to take screens every 2 secs

F.E.A.R. rox!!! lol, i sometimes get really freaked out, game is pretty scary too  (when playing alone)


----------



## BballSteve

Is that a new game?


----------



## Geoff

BballSteve said:
			
		

> Is that a new game?


FEAR?  Its not a brand new game, but its pretty new.


----------



## skidude

If I get that game u think i'll be able to run it w/ soft shadows?


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Filip

skidude said:
			
		

> If I get that game u think i'll be able to run it w/ soft shadows?


 
of course, your card is a beast, without soft shadows i avarage 60fps, with them ON i avarage 40 fps, 20 frames less

i would leave them ON but i dont see any major difference


----------



## Dr Studly

geoff... what game is that?


----------



## Geoff

Encore4More said:
			
		

> geoff... what game is that?


Day of Defeat: Source... only the best game ever!!


----------



## mrjack

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Day of Defeat: Source... only the best game ever!!



I was just thinking the same thing. By the way, do you guys use X-Fire?


----------



## dragon2309

i know this is upposed to eb a "contest" as such and my screenshots arent that good, they are just some random ones i found in a folder on my PC. The crappy resolution, is explained by my vid card, see my sig.



You would have thought those dumb CT's would learn....





 and yes, "dave" is me, lol












again, i'm dave...


----------



## Modoman

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> of course, your card is a beast, without soft shadows i avarage 60fps, with them ON i avarage 40 fps, 20 frames less
> 
> i would leave them ON but i dont see any major difference


i think sm3.0 supports soft shadows, and your card does not support sm3.0...


----------



## mrjack

The X1900XT has support for SM3.0. So you should be ok.


----------



## dragon2309

he doesnt have an X1900XT, he has a X800GTO² which doesn NOT have support for SM3.0, only SM2.0

dragon


----------



## mrjack

I was looking at skidudes post.


----------



## skidude

Sweet, I really gotta get that game, I've played the demo and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Filip

i freaked out when i turned around, man that girl is scary


----------



## Filip

this is what happens when u throw a frag granade at a bounch of people, lol
















i wanted to ask, is this too much screenshots to post here?


----------



## UltraDude

there sweet screenshots filip. Not to many at all!


----------



## Filip

UltraDude said:
			
		

> there sweet screenshots filip. Not to many at all!


 
ok cool, i hope others think like that

did anyone finish this game, i wanna take some bright screenshots, everywhere i have been its dark


----------



## Dylanj123

Hey guys what do you think of these. There all from World Of Warcraft anda few weeks old now.

Some hanging people

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f259/write2dj/Hangingppl.jpg

Me and my souped up guild leader

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f259/write2dj/LightandSal.jpg

The human capital, aint it beautiful 

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f259/write2dj/Stormwind.jpg

Edit: How do you make these bigger, they dont give em justice


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some shots from FarCry:





















Enjoy

Bob


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

god i loved farcry


----------



## Geoff

Too bad you guys cant see what i see... i have a projector and i played a little DoD:S today on my 67" screen   God how i love this thing


----------



## i.Angel

Haha dude same here! My dad received a projector from his office and now I use it for FEAR at night! My god that little girl is so scary! Agh! Specially on my 70+ inch screen TV . It ain't HD, but it's still damn awesome! But when you play FEAR online with this thing makes you kinda dizzy cuz everything is going so fast


----------



## Geoff

i.Angel said:
			
		

> Haha dude same here! My dad received a projector from his office and now I use it for FEAR at night! My god that little girl is so scary! Agh! Specially on my 70+ inch screen TV . It ain't HD, but it's still damn awesome! But when you play FEAR online with this thing makes you kinda dizzy cuz everything is going so fast


its too bad the bulbs cost anywhere from $300-$500 for a replacement, so i only have around 550 hours before i would have to buy a new bulb


----------



## skidude

Hows the resolution?? Can you read text and everything fine?


----------



## Raditz

Here's a greatest graphic I ever took from hl2.


----------



## skidude

Sweet, thats from the bridge part right?


----------



## Filip

hmmmm....., WTF??? rofl


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Hows the resolution?? Can you read text and everything fine?


my projector is capable of 1280x1024 resolution, and yes i can read text such as the posts on computerforum.com easily.


----------



## Raditz

skidude said:
			
		

> Sweet, thats from the bridge part right?



Raditz: Yup!

Hey did fear ever came out with an quick button for screenshots instead of pushing the print scrn sysrq? Or do you have to still use print scrn sysrq? Please let me know thanks.


----------



## mrjack

Raditz said:
			
		

> Raditz: Yup!
> 
> Hey did fear ever came out with an quick button for screenshots instead of pushing the print scrn sysrq? Or do you have to still use print scrn sysrq? Please let me know thanks.



You can use Fraps for that if the game doesn't include a screenshot button.


----------



## Raditz

mrjack said:
			
		

> You can use Fraps for that if the game doesn't include a screenshot button.



Fraps.


----------



## Geoff

most new games can have a hotkey to take a screenshot.  CSS for example has one, i just press "X" when i want to take a screenshot.


----------



## tweaker

Yes, either that or fraps.

http://www.fraps.com/


----------



## Lamilia

I heard someone say its hard to fly planes on BF2 so I downloaded the demo and  after a few minutes I got the hang of it and I have pictures to prove I can land planes and helicopters.  
























Is the flying the same in the full game or is it harder? I noticed sometimes mainly the helicopters would just spin out of control I still haven't figured out how to stop that. ooh now I should try going under bridges and stuff.


----------



## Geoff

all that proves is that you can stand next to a heli 

nice screens by the way.


----------



## Lamilia

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> all that proves is that you can stand next to a heli
> 
> nice screens by the way.


I'll take some with me in the air if you want and besides the planes are at the wrong base so that means I must've moved them somehow or they wouldn't be there. anything you want to prove it i'll do


----------



## JSquier

We believe you,it's ok. As far as the demo versus the real version....I think they are the same. The trick with a helo is to manuever it while under fire. Try taking a flag with enemy fire coming at you and you taking them out. In other words, put it on hard in single player and do what I mentioned. It's hard and takes alot of skill to survive.


----------



## Lamilia

JSquier said:
			
		

> We believe you,it's ok. As far as the demo versus the real version....I think they are the same. The trick with a helo is to manuever it while under fire. Try taking a flag with enemy fire coming at you and you taking them out. In other words, put it on hard in single player and do what I mentioned. It's hard and takes alot of skill to survive.


is there a mod or something  that lets you  just fly around without being bothered or having that 1 more players thing in the middle of the screen? I need the map though it helps me line up with the runway.


----------



## The Astroman

What maps are these?? I don't think they are in my selection of maps for a LOCAL server. And when I try to connect to a BF2 server on the net, all the servers are in red text except for 2-3 of them on like 50 which are white. I cannot join the red servers and the map of the white ones aren't always what I want to play. What do I do??


----------



## Blue

I believe you as it is pretty easy to fly them. I've flown the helicopters and planes and kept them in the sky and successfully landed them many times. It must have taking all but 10 minutes to get the hang of either. Really there is nothing hard about it.


----------



## Lamilia

aww I wanted something challenging.


----------



## tweaker

I've ordered a few games, got a great deal, I'll have them sometime next week.

Far Cry
Doom 3
Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil
Quake 4

Haven't played any of them through before, just tried them abit at a friends place. I'll load up som cool screens as I go.

Which game should I play first?


----------



## 34erd

Far cry's my favorite out of those.


----------



## tweaker

34erd said:
			
		

> Far cry's my favorite out of those.


 
Have you finished it? How many hours is it, approx?


----------



## i.Angel

tweaker said:
			
		

> I've ordered a few games, got a great deal, I'll have them sometime next week.
> 
> Far Cry
> Doom 3
> Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil
> Quake 4
> 
> Haven't played any of them through before, just tried them abit at a friends place. I'll load up som cool screens as I go.
> 
> Which game should I play first?




Awwwwwwwwwwwww, why didn't you get F.E.A.R. bro? Now *that* is an awesome game


----------



## 34erd

tweaker said:
			
		

> Have you finished it? How many hours is it, approx?


Yes I have.  I dont time my gaming, but its a pretty long game, and its really hard.  It would probably take from 10-20 hours, depending on the difficulty.

Oh and before you play patch up, the boxed version is very buggy and doesnt support PS3.


----------



## Raditz

i.Angel said:
			
		

> Awwwwwwwwwwwww, why didn't you get F.E.A.R. bro? Now *that* is an awesome game



Yup! I still haven't started. It scared the S*** out of me.


----------



## Altanore

Doom 3 is quite good, graphics are amazing and from what I hear, super super SUPER scary.  Recommended to turn all ur lights off, play in a dark room with surround sound, im sure that would freak me out a bit.

Have not gotten far in it so I don't know how scary it really is.


----------



## Raditz

I'll bet yall remember what this game is by the way. This is one of my oldest game. I'll be yall have a clue.


----------



## i.Angel

Yu-Gi-Oh? lol

FEAR wasn't *that* scary... but it was at times


----------



## Raditz

i.Angel said:
			
		

> Yu-Gi-Oh? lol
> 
> FEAR wasn't *that* scary... but it was at times



Yea. The beginning was scary when that guy sits at the chair and pops up. That's the fathers I've gone so far. I haven't play any more since then. 

Raditz: Yup is the pc one.


----------



## Geoff

Raditz said:
			
		

> Raditz: Yup is the pc one.



I just want to know... why do you put your name there when you saying something?


----------



## tweaker

i.Angel said:
			
		

> Awwwwwwwwwwwww, why didn't you get F.E.A.R. bro? Now *that* is an awesome game


 
Already have it, and finished it. Best game ever. 



			
				34erd said:
			
		

> Oh and before you play patch up, the boxed version is very buggy and doesnt support PS3.


 
The 1.2 patch solves that. 

There are more patches out as well I believe, 1.33?


----------



## i.Angel

Ya it is a good game... I love it!

Does anyone know if there is going to be a FEAR 2? The ending kinda hinted that there would be

Also, has anyone seen the video for the new Battlefield? Looks awesome! It's futuristic and you can use mechs this time!


----------



## skidude

@ tweaker, good choice of games, my fav. outta those is Quake 4, a good old fashioned shoot-em-up gorefest.


----------



## Raditz

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> I just want to know... why do you put your name there when you saying something?



Shshsh.


----------



## mrjack

Schizophrenia?


----------



## Altanore

Smashing up my car in Crashday


----------



## tweaker

*Far Cry*


----------



## tweaker




----------



## 34erd

tweaker said:
			
		

>


Love that shot... your gonna learn to hate those things soon.


----------



## Raditz

I can't get pass the first mission. :'(


----------



## 34erd

Raditz said:
			
		

> I can't get pass the first mission. :'(


Really?  What part?

Here is some far cry with HDR:



























Its kinda hard to tell from these pictures... you cant use AA, but the HDR is amazing.  A bit too strong, but still cool.  The 1.4 patch suposedly lets you use HDR + AA but its a beta and I get lots of image coruption.


----------



## The Astroman

OMFG!!! That makes me want to upgrade to an HDR-capable PC and get Far Cry... So beautiful.


----------



## 34erd

The Astroman said:
			
		

> OMFG!!! That makes me want to upgrade to an HDR-capable PC and get Far Cry... So beautiful.


I know, even after 2 years its still amazing.  Here are some more for ya:


























You know what happens next


----------



## skidude

Im going to Walmart tonight and im getting Far Cry, its one of those games on my to-get lists but i never got around to getting it. Now i finally am lol


----------



## 34erd

Here are some more... if you guys dont mind


----------



## skidude

Is it possible to have AA+HDR at the same time?


----------



## 34erd

skidude said:
			
		

> Is it possible to have AA+HDR at the same time?


I think with the X1900/1800 and 7900 it is, but for my card you need the 1.4 beta patch, which doesnt even work for me.


----------



## Filip

Well... I dont mind, I love screenshots, Far Cry isn't really my favorite game, but whatever.... keep posting screens


----------



## MasterEVC

*Funny COD 2 shot:*





This was UT04 a long time ago, me vs Ku-sama & Muse-Me





*NFS Most Wanted Cars:*


----------



## skidude

lol that COD2 shot is funny


----------



## tweaker

Far Cry is a sweet game and very addictive, it takes some skills. 

And it wasnt as heavy to run as I though. Runs very smooth at 12x10, max details with 4xAA & 8xAF.


----------



## Callidor

MMO dragon slaying anyone?


----------



## Raditz

nice. I love the flying picture of cod2.


----------



## skidude

I bought Far Cry today, installing it now. I'll be sure to post some screens later!


----------



## MasterEVC

skidude said:
			
		

> lol that COD2 shot is funny


Yeah I thought so too. I threw a grenade to them and they didnt see it then they see me and right before it goes off one of them threw a grenade at me that you see in air as they all got sent flying


----------



## azkid110

HOLY CRAP, the graphics of these games are amazing! far cry looks better then any game ive ever seen. im used to graphics of quake 3 arena. man, where have i been....


----------



## skidude

Is it just me or does far cry seem a bit.... choppy..... Im getting great FPS (over 60 most of the time) but just the way the guy runs and stuff it seems strangley choppy. Also i get bad screen corruption on occasion and have to restart the game.


----------



## tweaker

skidude said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does far cry seem a bit.... choppy..... Im getting great FPS (over 60 most of the time) but just the way the guy runs and stuff it seems strangley choppy. Also i get bad screen corruption on occasion and have to restart the game.


 
I havent experienced any choppyness, but what version are you running? Make sure to have at least the 1.3 patch installed (apply it to a previously unpatched installation).

What res are you running anyway?


----------



## skidude

Latest patches, 1152x864, 4x AA, everything else jacked. Im re-installing the game now to see if that will help.


----------



## MasterEVC

Heres one of my favorite games


----------



## Flipper

Mine can't stand up to all of your screenshots but I think it is worth posting:

Me playing F.E.A.R. I was taking the screenshot while another person lined the window with remote bombs while standing inside of it, I thought it was a pretty cool explosion.


----------



## skidude

I figured out the problem with Far Cry, it wasnt choppy, it was actually going at a hyper speed. This has something to do with my X2, so i downloaded a windows update and now it is fixed. Here are some screens:









URL=http://www.imagehosting.us/index.php?action=show&ident=1276236]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## H-Bomb

http://img421.imageshack.us/img421/738/madnessscreenshot5jk.jpg

This is from Madness Interactive. The most fun you can have with a game that takes up less than 2MB of space.


----------



## 34erd

Skidude, does HDR work for you?


----------



## MasterEVC

My Oblivion character: (just started the game)






Far Cry cool AMD intro


----------



## 34erd

Lol, everybody has Farcry now.  MasterEVC, are you running the 64 bit version of far cry?


----------



## H-Bomb




----------



## skidude

34erd said:
			
		

> Skidude, does HDR work for you?



I dunno, there is no option in the video settings menu for it, do i need to download that beta patch thing?

@H-Bomb: Haha, he got owned!


----------



## 34erd

There are a couple of ways to enable HDR.  The way I do it is by going to your farcry folder, opening up the system.cfg file with notepad, and then changing the following line: r_HDRRendering = "0", by inserting a value of 1-11.  7 is suposed to be the best, and 2 is nice if 7 is too intense.  The lines above it also tweak things but I dont know what.  The 1.4 patch is only for AA + HDR.

HDR messes with the cryvision goggles though and thats a pretty big part of gameplay, so you might want to go through the game with it off though.

Sorry if I'm just confusing everyone


----------



## MasterEVC

34erd said:
			
		

> Lol, everybody has Farcry now. MasterEVC, are you running the 64 bit version of far cry?


Indeed.


----------



## mrjack

Skidude, you can put
*-devmode*
after Target in your FarCry shortcut in properties. Then just click § in FarCry and write what 34erd said.


----------



## Dr Studly

H-Bomb said:
			
		

>


dude, is that a real game??? i want that if it is...


----------



## H-Bomb

It is a game called 'Madness Interactive'. You can download it for free and it has some really cool features. You can customise your character (i made mine look like Sam Fisher) and you can play through a story mode, about 5 challenge levels and a brilliant experiment level where u can use all of the weapons in the game. Speaking of weapons there are about 25 including a rocket launcher capable of turning enemies to goo. Despite all this the game is smaller than 2mb.


----------



## Blue

azkid110 said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP, the graphics of these games are amazing! far cry looks better then any game ive ever seen. im used to graphics of quake 3 arena. man, where have i been....



Under a rock? .


----------



## Beyond

a few from fear..


----------



## Dr Studly

from that madness game...


----------



## speedyink

Here are some of oblivion with my new video card.


----------



## jammerz4life

This has to be the funniest picture in the world!!!....of warcraft....



ps that DOES say Morning Glory Dew...


----------



## JSquier

Here's some from Tourist Trophy on PS2. Damn I wish they came out with a game like this on PC


----------



## JSquier




----------



## Geoff

The bike and biker look really good, is the name of the game "Tourist Trophy"?


----------



## tweaker

http://www.gamespot.com/ps2/driving/touristtrophy/index.html


----------



## Raditz

Half life 2 finish. Man I loved the end with the explosion. Are they going to make the 3rd half life.


----------



## skidude

I found the end of HL2 to be extremely disappointing... to play that much and get a crappy ending which leaves you saying "what?...." They should at least tie up the little story there is in that game.


----------



## JSquier

Yes, it's Tourist Trophy for PS2


----------



## Raditz

skidude said:
			
		

> I found the end of HL2 to be extremely disappointing... to play that much and get a crappy ending which leaves you saying "what?...." They should at least tie up the little story there is in that game.



That's true. They didn't say what happend to Gordon or Alex after that explosion. That guy just pops up. Who is that guy? I know he's from half life 1 too.


----------



## Raditz

skidude said:
			
		

> Just beat HL2 and the ending was a kinda "huh?" thing for me. Can anyone explain what it means?!?!? I have no idea what happened.



Raditz: Same here man.


----------



## Callidor

lol..i beat HL2 a while ago..didnt play the first one though, so same thing for me ^^;  oh well, i play RPGs for storylines..that game was just to shoot things


----------



## 34erd

Raditz said:
			
		

> Raditz: Same here man.


I'll explain it to you if you tell me why write "Raditz:" before evrything you say  

Basicly, have you played HL1?  The dude in the business suit (G-man) is basicly using freeman as a tool for his actions, i.e. taking down the combine.  At the end of HL1 he put you in a stasis untill HL2, and now hes putting you in another stasis, basicly a cliff hanger ending.  Play HL1!!!  HL2 will makes so much more sense after you do.


----------



## Raditz

34erd said:
			
		

> I'll explain it to you if you tell me why write "Raditz:" before evrything you say
> 
> Basicly, have you played HL1?  The dude in the business suit (G-man) is basicly using freeman as a tool for his actions, i.e. taking down the combine.  At the end of HL1 he put you in a stasis untill HL2, and now hes putting you in another stasis, basicly a cliff hanger ending.  Play HL1!!!  HL2 will makes so much more sense after you do.



Raditz: Because. So people will know which is which? And the quote has 34erd so you know I am still talking to you. 

Well I played 1/2 of hl1 and I gave up. I deleted it. I'm going to install it back and play whenever I had a chance. Did this answer your question?


----------



## elmarcorulz

elmarcorulz: that tourist trophy has some killer graphics, even for a ps2


----------



## Blue

Blue: Yup.


----------



## skidude

Hey thx to whoever made this a sticky!


----------



## Filip

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> elmarcorulz: that tourist trophy has some killer graphics, even for a ps2





			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Blue: Yup.



filip-matijevic: ROFL


----------



## skidude

Ok i feel i need to put in some more screens since i havent in a while so here are some:


----------



## Raditz

What game is that Skidude? Call of duty2.


----------



## Geoff

skidude, is that game maxed out?  I sure hope so since with your card i would expect it to get more FPS than that...


----------



## 34erd

I agree with Geoff, Skidude.  Have you installed the dual core patch?

You have to play COD2 on the hardest dificulty, no crosshairs, volume all the way up, lights turned off.  Its so immersive, it gives me a headache, lol, but its amazing.


----------



## Raditz

Here are some of mine from NFS.




































How come when I use Fraps the pictures are this small? Also. Does anyone know how to use the video on   Fraps? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## spacedude89

Dontcha love the realizm in games nowdays?


----------



## spacedude89




----------



## Blue

OUCH... spacedude... Hit enter after each pic .


----------



## skidude

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> skidude, is that game maxed out?  I sure hope so since with your card i would expect it to get more FPS than that...



Everything maxed, 4xAA (highest game goes to), 1152x864, all the textures on extra. COD2 is extremely demanding even on my card, there is always something major going on.



> I agree with Geoff, Skidude. Have you installed the dual core patch?



Nope not yet, that might be why my FPS is kinda low, I'll go do that now.


----------



## Beyond

skidude said:
			
		

> Nope not yet, that might be why my FPS is kinda low, I'll go do that now.



let us know


----------



## skidude

Beyond said:
			
		

> let us know



Yeah it did help, expecially during those big outside parts when its snowing and the CPU has to process all the little particles, I saw about a 5-10FPS increase.


----------



## AMD gs player

anyone got any oblivion screen shots


----------



## speedyink

Lets start with some Far Cry with HDR goodness


----------



## Raditz

Here's some of mine from needed for speed most wanted.


----------



## mrjack

speedyink said:
			
		

> Lets start with some Far Cry with HDR goodness



How could you possibly use HDR in FarCry on your system? Cause I can't do it on mine and the reason is that the HDR used in FarCry (OpenEXR) requires SM3.


----------



## Filip

Raditz said:
			
		

> Here's some of mine from needed for speed most wanted.



Dude it's NEED FOR SPEED, not needed, and yeah... post the screenshots in JPG not in PNG.


----------



## Raditz

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> the screenshots in JPG not in PNG.



How can you tell its not JPG?And why does it have to be png? Let me know thanks.


----------



## Yasu

From what I've seen, PNG takes up a crapload more space than a JPG picture does.  The bigger the file size the longer we have to wait to see the pictures, and that creates a huge problem for the 56k users.


----------



## Filip

Raditz said:
			
		

> How can you tell its not JPG?



Magic.  



			
				Raditz said:
			
		

> And why does it have to be png? Let me know thanks.



Open the screenshots in MS Paint and save them as JPG's, those pictures should be like 10 times smaller (in capacity, PNG=around 1 MB, JPG=around 100 KB).


----------



## speedyink

mrjack said:
			
		

> How could you possibly use HDR in FarCry on your system? Cause I can't do it on mine and the reason is that the HDR used in FarCry (OpenEXR) requires SM3.



I dunno, I heard that if you downloaded the 1.3 patch for farcry it would enable HDR.  The lighting looked different after I downloaded it, so I assumed that it was in HDR.  

Does it look like HDR in the pics?


----------



## Filip

Can anyone answer this? Do X800/X850 series support HDR, cuz when I play Militia or Dust (maps that support HDR) the lights are totaly different and I get only around 50 fps, I saw somewhere that my card doesn't support HDR but from the looks of that it seems that it does.


----------



## 34erd

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> Can anyone answer this? Do X800/X850 series support HDR, cuz when I play Militia or Dust (maps that suport HDR) the lights are totaly different and i get only around 50 fps, I saw somewhere that my card doesn't support HDR but from the looks of that it seems that it does.


The source engine supports HDR on PS 2 because it renders HDR through pixel shaders.  




> I dunno, I heard that if you downloaded the 1.3 patch for farcry it would enable HDR. The lighting looked different after I downloaded it, so I assumed that it was in HDR.
> 
> Does it look like HDR in the pics?


It looks like bloom, but HDR is a dynamic effect.  When you come out of a tunnel, does light eventualy get darker?  How did you enable HDR?


----------



## speedyink

I see, the light doesn't change like it should.  I guess its just bloom.  There was no HDR option, I just chose one of the rendering options (paradise I believe)


----------



## Filip

OMFG, what is this???


----------



## skidude

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> OMFG, what is this???



I dunno, I was hoping you would tell us


----------



## Yasu

Some of my Star Wars Republic Commando screenshots...


----------



## Blue

> How can you tell its not JPG?And why does it have to be png? Let me know thanks.



If  you right click on an image and goto Properties... Well there is some info.



> I dunno, I heard that if you downloaded the 1.3 patch for farcry it would enable HDR. The lighting looked different after I downloaded it, so I assumed that it was in HDR.
> 
> Does it look like HDR in the pics?



You have to open console and enable via console command after you install the patch.


----------



## jbrown456

Is this the biggest thread on Computer Forum?


----------



## Blue

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> Is this the biggest thread on Computer Forum?



It is I think, cause allot of posts are like "Is this the biggest thread on Computer Forum?".

I'm just teasing ya .


----------



## Modoman

blarg wrong thread


----------



## elmarcorulz

Modoman said:
			
		

> blarg wrong thread


You realise you can delete posts


----------



## AMD gs player

k well i give up


----------



## elmarcorulz

My word theres an edit button for a damn reason!! You need to host the file on the internet before you do that. www.imageshack.us do what it says, then select the last linmk it gives you, and put it in the image tags. And sort the quintiple post out


----------



## skidude

Please delete those posts dude.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Woah! I just relaised its 9 posts in a row!


----------



## SFR

AMD gs player said:
			
		

> k well i give up


 

AMD gs player, you can not use images from your harddrive with the


----------



## speedyink

Some shots from Oblivion


----------



## Beyond

speedyink said:
			
		

> Some shots from Oblivion



how close is that to being at max settings?


----------



## speedyink

Thats practically at full.  Only thing to turn up more is AA and Resolution, and shadows are not quite at full.


----------



## Ku-sama

his x700 doesnt support SM3 or HDR i believe, thats why it looks that bad


----------



## speedyink

lol, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Raditz

I'm EueWind.


----------



## Modoman

speedyink said:
			
		

> lol, thanks for the compliment.


lol... good humor man


----------



## Raditz

Here goes nothing.


----------



## skidude

See you figured out how to get the hands


----------



## Raditz

skidude said:
			
		

> See you figured out how to get the hands



Heheh. Ya you told me the wrong direction. Then I finally figured it out.


----------



## skidude

Raditz said:
			
		

> Heheh. Ya you told me the wrong direction. Then I finally figured it out.



What?!? No I didnt, i said cstrike/materials/models/weapons/v_models/hands!


----------



## Beyond




----------



## mrjack

Man you would think Beyond could get better fps, cause I get around 25-30 with everything on max with HDR on full in DoD:S.


----------



## Beyond

mrjack said:
			
		

> Man you would think Beyond could get better fps, cause I get around 25-30 with everything on max with HDR on full in DoD:S.



yeah, it gets bad..   

go to that exact place on anzio and see what you get....


----------



## skidude

My new dualies skin (also my gloves):


----------



## Geoff

Beyond said:
			
		

> yeah, it gets bad..
> 
> go to that exact place on anzio and see what you get....


i will, and i'll post a screen shot.


----------



## Geoff

Ok, here it is:


----------



## Beyond

that's on the laptop you have for sale????

you don't have HDR on, do you?


----------



## Geoff

Beyond said:
			
		

> that's on the laptop you have for sale????
> 
> you don't have HDR on, do you?


Ya, my laptop.

HDR is on bloom, i havent tried it on full yet.


----------



## Raditz

Does anyone know where to download skins besides fbsbanana.com


----------



## mrjack

Clan of the Dead Goat, they make the best skins and models in my oppinion, a part of the skins/models are available on FPSBanana.


----------



## elmarcorulz

I can play Far Cry on full everything now, so ill post some pics when i can be arsed.


----------



## Lamilia

Raditz said:
			
		

> I'm EueWind.


yu gi oh online? where? how much $?


----------



## mrjack

Beyond, here's a pic of the tunnel in Anzio on my rig.




The settings are, all on high, water reflects everything, HDR full, AA 2x, AF 4x etc. 1280x1024.


----------



## mrjack

By the way does anybody know how to change the shader model used to render in Far Cry cause when I wrote
*\r_displayinfo 1*
to see what my fps was I noticed that it said
*Render path SM1.1*
Or something like that. It should be SM2.0b since I have a X800GTO which is fully capable of running games in SM2.0(b).

Edit:
Got it up to SM2.0b, just have to have the settings high enough.








For the same effect as in the last pic type
*\r_rendermode 4*
in the console, you can get the *\* in the console by pushing down the *TAB* button
It can be change from 0-4. 4 gives a "cel-shade" kind of look. 
All settings on very high, water on ultra high on 1024x768.


----------



## Raditz

WOW. Grand Theft Auto San Andrea can play on the computer and download new stuff. Sweet! I think I'm going to get me a copy for the summer to keep me busy. I already got one for ps2, but I still love these games. I wish Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake eater came out for pc. If it did, it would be awesome. To download the Skins.

Here are some more screenshots from me:


----------



## Filip

Check out the kd ratio, 256/64, what luck, eh, lol  btw, that's me


----------



## Raditz

Here are some from fear. lol. I'm doing the same as I did to doom 3 then I finally beat it. I haven't finish yet, but I will. Anyone can guess what it is. It is unstall and install. lol.































I've been wondering. What is that black thing? The last picture.






Edit:This is the fun part.

Edit:


----------



## 34erd

Raditz, what settings you running on your 9800 pro?


----------



## Raditz

34erd said:
			
		

> Raditz, what settings you running on your 9800 pro?



Why? 1200 something. I don't know. Default I guess. 

OMG!!! She scared the hell out of me! Man, Fear feel like is so real. When you're inside the building and it s about to colapse it feal so real.


----------



## i.Angel

Oh i know dude... specially when your sub is right by your feet 

That part scared the crap out of me


----------



## Raditz

heheh. Anyone plays fear, and have more screenshots.


----------



## speedyink

Grrr, my game got erased somehow   I had to restart again.  Was on interval 10 or so.


----------



## Raditz

Fear is the best pc game they ever made in serria. Does anyone know how many more missions I have left, I'm in Alice Wade?


----------



## Cile




----------



## DCIScouts

I always loved the hovering corpses in CS...


----------



## 34erd

> Fear is the best pc game they ever made in serria


It was developed by Monolith.



> Why? 1200 something. I don't know. Default I guess.


1200?... I was just wondering, because it looks pretty good on that card.


----------



## Raditz

You're Fried:






Why is imageshack so slow today?


----------



## A_Deer

Here are some of mine...


----------



## Beyond




----------



## Raditz

This is the best part with shotguns in slow motion. Look how much blood. (Guess what movie I got it from)
















Scary part, this is the part I stopped at, cause it freaks me out.


----------



## Lamilia

This is after I killed a bunch of bots in a  hallway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is my spray




whenever I alt tab out a few times this happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried downloading 19 at a time but it jsut gave me some error message. I'll post more as soon as they upload.
This is a cool map its like a giant bathroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you have to go in there and blow up...well you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







creator


----------



## Geoff

Here are a couple:


----------



## Apokarteron

Lamilia said:
			
		

> This is after I killed a bunch of bots in a  hallway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my spray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whenever I alt tab out a few times this happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried downloading 19 at a time but it jsut gave me some error message. I'll post more as soon as they upload.
> This is a cool map its like a giant bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to go in there and blow up...well you know




nice spray, maybe a coincidence but mine was "[my name] was (crossed out) is here" but I lost it after I rebooted...
Also what is that, "bathroom-land" mod?


----------



## Lamilia

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> nice spray, maybe a coincidence but mine was "[my name] was (crossed out) is here" but I lost it after I rebooted...
> Also what is that, "bathroom-land" mod?


my name what? its fy_ratpoop...something I'll look later. I never see any server with it anymore. I added more pics  .
mario world


----------



## skidude

LOL Geoff, bots are retarted.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> LOL Geoff, bots are retarted.


ya they are... especially on easy mode with only knives


----------



## Lamilia

more pics












I killed that guy with a headshot then the guy next to him killed me. 




I wonder if that bomb will be defused 




wow I filled up 2 and a half posts with pictures


----------



## Raditz

Fear is so awesome. I finished it today, but it was kinda freaky in the end. I got a question, When the nuded girl pops up, how did I end up with a pistol. I didn't have a pistol, all I had was 3 types of rifles. Here are some shots. Does anyone what are those monsters that pops out in the time whole. Its black and grey. Please let me know what that is. Is the little girl that big nuded girl or what. Here is a picture of her. WoW She had  grown so much in the game. 

Hahah! Tubby betray me and got shot.


























HEHEHEh! This scene is almost similar to the punisher at the end:






This would be a nice desktop background:


----------



## Beyond

omega, what map is that first screen of cs:s?


----------



## PC eye

GEE? Would some screen shots from Half Life 2 be any good? http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/8679/d2coast0800484rj.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


[img=http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/8679/d2coast0800484rj.th.jpg] [img=http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/9125/d2coast0709660ok.th.jpg] [img=http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/261/d2coast0708813ab.th.jpg] [img=http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/5874/d2coast0703652yj.th.jpg] [img=http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/4928/d2coast0700300wj.th.jpg] [img=http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/6376/d2coast0708175ml.th.jpg] [img=http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/5799/d1town0323293ut.th.jpg] [img=http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/8991/d1town0323323jc.th.jpg] [img=http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/4757/d1town0120382wt.th.jpg] [img=http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/7211/d1town0118878fr.th.jpg]


----------



## Geoff

Beyond said:
			
		

> omega, what map is that first screen of cs:s?


it's the office map.


----------



## TupacRulz

Could everyone please put a caption of what game they are taking screenshots of. Basically cause I wanna buy a new game but need to see some good screenshots . Anyone got any Black And White 2 screens?


----------



## tweaker

TupacRulz said:
			
		

> Anyone got any Black And White 2 screens?


 
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/blackwhite2/screenindex.html


----------



## PC eye

TupacRulz said:
			
		

> Could everyone please put a caption of what game they are taking screenshots of. Basically cause I wanna buy a new game but need to see some good screenshots . Anyone got any Black And White 2 screens?



 Well here's another one from HALF LIFE 2. http://img432.imageshack.us/img432/5448/d1canals0100003ng.jpg Do you think I should add some more? http://img432.imageshack.us/img432/4721/d1canals0114443fc.jpg
http://img309.imageshack.us/img309/1212/d1canals0215739yv.jpg
http://img459.imageshack.us/img459/5997/d1canals0216146qs.jpg
http://img273.imageshack.us/img273/2461/d1canals0316324dw.jpg
http://img459.imageshack.us/img459/17/d1canals1300059eu.jpg
http://img273.imageshack.us/img273/1143/d1canals1300858zn.jpg
http://img273.imageshack.us/img273/9670/d1eli0104269yw.jpg
http://img459.imageshack.us/img459/7711/d1trainstation0535270hr.jpg
http://img273.imageshack.us/img273/9671/d3breen0132062up.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/8573/d3c170876857fx.jpg


----------



## Raditz




----------



## PC eye

Bugs and Bugheaded annoyances? http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d1town01a02971fw.jpg http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d1town01a02989sj.jpg http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d1town01a02996su.jpg http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d1town01a03005wu.jpg http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d1town01a03018jo.jpg http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d1town0523299af.jpg http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d1town0523433fa.jpg Only in Half Life 2.


----------



## Raditz

hhahah. But aren't you a little late to start Half life 2? Most of us have already beaten it.


----------



## Apokarteron




----------



## PC eye

Raditz said:
			
		

> hhahah. But aren't you a little late to start Half life 2? Most of us have already beaten it.



 AWWW GEEEE.... I forgot to mention the "custom mods" I did with the game itself. Now where did all those dune buggies come from I wonder??? http://img56.imageshack.us/my.php?image=d2coast0709660ok.jpg


----------



## Raditz

Whoa. How you do that with the lines of cars?


----------



## PC eye

It dpes take a little work with some cheats to duplicate the new buggies plus drive each one while having a number of new villians being added to the already growing number. You take a 1/2 dozen and end up with about 50.


----------



## Yasu

Must...Post...Halo 3...Screenshots!

BTW, this is all in real time, no pre-rendering at all.


----------



## Geoff

This is for the XBox 360 right?


----------



## vroom_skies

Yup, the demo is on msm homepage.

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/viewer.aspx?productId=1084&assetTypeId=2&shotId=0

Bob


----------



## Yasu

> This is for the XBox 360 right?


You are correct, and it will only be for the 360 since Bungie is owned by MS.  The trailer for the game is awesome and the music is GREAT.  You can download the trailer at Bungie's website.

http://bungie.net/News/TopStory.aspx?link=Halo3Announcement


----------



## PC eye

I couldn't get the cheats working on HALO: Combat Evolved in order to go through the game and grab some good screen shots there. And you want to see too many from the digitally remastered Half Life would you?


----------



## Geoff

that doesnt look digitally remastered to me...


----------



## PC eye

It was remastered to be included with the Half Life 2 Collectors Edition. Here's another one to compare to clarity to HL2.


----------



## 34erd

All that is is half life source.  The only upgraded features are water and running on the source engine, everything else is the same.


----------



## PC eye

For the most part it carries that old dos/95 appearance doesn't it? This last one I'll throw in will only confirm that.


----------



## speedyink

Some of GRAW


----------



## PC eye

Gee? And I though I wasn't going to add anymore from HL1 hhmmm.... 

 This shot certainly looks like an old 95 game.


----------



## Raditz

heheh. I do not like hl 1. I downloaded last night and play it, and it gives me a headache. I still have it though.

She wouldn't die. I do not know what I did.




















Here is something from Golden Eye.


----------



## PC eye

Why do you think I went with a Collector's edition so that HL2 would be in there along with HL 1? But I will be going after Episode one coming out in June.


----------



## Raditz

Same here. too bad we can't preorder it.


----------



## PC eye

That's the way it goes! We'll just have to wait to see how we can get these two out of City 17.


----------



## tweaker

*Oblivion*

1600x1200 maxed out + HDR

Beautiful scenery:
http://www.tweaker.se/oblivion/002.jpg

Battle:
http://www.tweaker.se/oblivion/001.jpg

In the last screen, with multiple enemies, an oblivion eye and foliage on screen this card still pushes +30fps, I'm extremely impressed.

(My overclocked 6800GT do about 5-6fps under these conditions). hehe


----------



## PC eye

While they are looking scenary I'm afraid that some animal control is in need.


----------



## 34erd

tweaker said:
			
		

> 1600x1200 maxed out + HDR
> 
> Beautiful scenery:
> http://www.tweaker.se/oblivion/002.jpg
> 
> Battle:
> http://www.tweaker.se/oblivion/001.jpg
> 
> In the last screen, with multiple enemies, an oblivion eye and foliage on screen this card still pushes +30fps, I'm extremely impressed.
> 
> (My overclocked 6800GT do about 5-6fps under these conditions). hehe


Wow, I can see that X1900 really pays off  

I still have to buy oblivion


----------



## Raditz




----------



## PC eye

SURPRISE! 

 Pest Control unit #5 here! 

 We're infested!


----------



## Ignorantguy




----------



## Raditz

Is that Guild Wars Factions.


----------



## tweaker

Its ES Oblivion.


----------



## Ignorantguy

its oblivion


----------



## dannyjjang




----------



## dannyjjang




----------



## dannyjjang

i just started css...i'll post some cs 1.6 later..im really good at 1.6


----------



## atomic

Sorry about the poor resolution.


----------



## Burgerbob

Here i have a few images- a couple from Total Annihilation, and one from RA2. I just went kinda crazy.


----------



## mrjack

That's one of my favourite RA2 maps, it's a great game. And I see you have taken over a Russian base, or did you just send spies in?


----------



## Burgerbob

o no- when i play, i play mean- i just kill all thier combat units, then i capture everything with engineers, so then i get all the upgrades and stuff. You should see when i tell all the Harriers to launch- they are groups 1,2,3,4- and i tell them all to attack the purples, it makes almost every comp ive used lag.


----------



## Raditz

atomic said:
			
		

> Sorry about the poor resolution.



Isn't this illegal. I mean, they deleted mine.


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from Day of Defeat: Source, the first one was a glitch, and i thought it looked pretty funny:











-Geoff


----------



## PC eye

That was good. But there are a few hangups in Half Life 2 as well as standing on their heads for you.


----------



## LITHIUM

these are some sweet Screen Shots!!! keep it up guys!!!


----------



## tweaker

Some HDR + FSAA sweetness.


----------



## PC eye

Yeeee... haaaa! I'm jumping for joy!


----------



## skidude

ROFL nice, looks like that nade made him into an airplane


----------



## tweaker

Quake4
1600x1200 + AA


----------



## Beyond

nice tweaker.

what monitor are you using?


----------



## 34erd

Wow tweaker, your really tempting me to save up for an X1900XT


----------



## Geoff

34erd said:
			
		

> Wow tweaker, your really tempting me to save up for an X1900XT


You really think its worth spending an additional $400 so you can play at a slightly higher resolution?  The quality of those screenshots isnt anything special to begin with.


----------



## PC eye

skidude said:
			
		

> ROFL nice, looks like that nade made him into an airplane



 Well, I guess he still thinks he is. "sorry i forgot my gun."


----------



## 34erd

LOL, nice one, how do you time them like that?


----------



## tweaker

> You really think its worth spending an additional $400 so you can play at a slightly higher resolution?



Additional, huh I upgraded.

And slightly higher? My 68GT struggled to play my games at 12x10. Some games even 10x76, like Oblivion. As you know, the resolution and how much frames you need to feel comfortable while gaming is individual, but let me tell you this, the games looks _a hell of alot_ better at these kind of resolutions. 



> The quality of those screenshots isnt anything special to begin with.


True, screendumps can never make ingame experience justice.


----------



## DarkJokerX

tweaker said:
			
		

> Quake4
> 1600x1200 + AA





Nice


----------



## PC eye

34erd said:
			
		

> LOL, nice one, how do you time them like that?



 I just have to give them some incentive to cooperate that's all.


----------



## Beyond

Beyond said:
			
		

> nice tweaker.
> 
> what monitor are you using?



^^?


----------



## tweaker

Beyond said:
			
		

> nice tweaker.
> 
> what monitor are you using?


SyncMaster 959NF 19"
Diamondtron natural flat
12x10 @ 100Hz or 16x12 @ 85Hz
0.24 pitch

So nothing special.

I also have a SyncMaster 997DF 19".


----------



## skidude

I think the X1900 is well worth the cash, but i'd say go with the 1900XT because with the XTX you pay another $60-$100 for only a slight increase in performance, thats why i got XT instead.


----------



## skidude

COD 2


----------



## tweaker

> because with the XTX you pay another $60-$100


I didn't. 



> for only a slight increase in performance, thats why i got XT instead.



Yes its only 25MHz on the core, and 100MHz on the memory.


Nice screenshots btw.
I'm thinking of buying COD2, is it worth $29? 

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/callofduty2/review.html


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> I think the X1900 is well worth the cash, but i'd say go with the 1900XT because with the XTX you pay another $60-$100 for only a slight increase in performance, thats why i got XT instead.


I think tweaker said it was only about $10 more.


----------



## skidude

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> I think tweaker said it was only about $10 more.



Whoa, then the price went down. When I got mine the X1900XT was $515 and the XTX was $600.

And yes, COD 2 is worth $29


----------



## speedyink

tweaker said:
			
		

> SyncMaster 959NF 19"
> Diamondtron natural flat
> 12x10 @ 100Hz or 16x12 @ 85Hz
> 0.24 pitch
> 
> So nothing special.
> 
> I also have a SyncMaster 997DF 19".



I wish my Syncmaster 753DF 17" would display 1600x1200


----------



## tweaker

speedyink said:
			
		

> I wish my Syncmaster 753DF 17" would display 1600x1200



The 753DF can do 1152x864 (only 75Hz though).


----------



## PC eye

Anyone for flying lessons? Just using 75hz at 1280x1024 here. 

 Lift off at 1280x1024 and 75hz.


----------



## 34erd

LMAO, looks like he's doing a board grab or something.


----------



## PC eye

Hey look, I'm still doint it hands freeeee.....! 

 Can you stand on your head for everyone? sure can! 

  Nice of you to stop by. Goodbye now!


----------



## skidude

PC eye said:
			
		

>



What is this Tony Hawk's Pro Skater??


----------



## PC eye

NOW! NOW! Don't get too hot under the collar.


----------



## ArmedPsycho

CoD2/multiplayer... Campers in the Dark...


----------



## Filip

WTF is wrong with the ammunition, 99/99???


----------



## ArmedPsycho

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> WTF is wrong with the ammunition, 99/99???


  it is a server MOD...


----------



## speedyink

tweaker said:
			
		

> The 753DF can do 1152x864 (only 75Hz though).



I got mine set at 1280x1024 @ 60hz.


----------



## speedyink

ARG!  I hate this part of HL2.  I've been stuck in that damn building for so long!  It's been like 2 months since I've played it, but I finally got further!  That exit sign taunts me!!!  Is it just me, or does HL2 require practically nothing to run good?  I could run it on my X300 at 1280x1024 at around 20fps, and now with my new card I have it at 1280x1024 with Ani X16 and AA X4 and it still runs at ~60fps.  It's times like these I wish I had a better monitor to crank it to 1600x1200


----------



## PC eye

NOT THESE BUGS AGAIN! Gee? You can just about anything in a prison. 1280x1024 max in HL2


----------



## skidude

lol I gotta start playing HL2 again so i can get some screens, but in the mean time i will post some WoW screens:

Me just waiting for a boat:





Some combat in Scarlet Monestary:





I AM WOLVERINE:





About to kill the Boss in SM Armory:





Me and Redrider773 just chillin:


----------



## PC eye

UT OH! You may need a dual monitor setup to play HL2. Oh here's one!


----------



## Geoff

wow, Thats a beautiful setup


----------



## Filip

Ya, I feel the wireless keyboard. Logitech?


----------



## Raditz

hmmmmmmmI dont remember this part


----------



## Geoff

they should really invest in an LCD, like this:


----------



## PC eye

They went one step further with Holographics. 

  Well that was until Gordon Freeman showed up.


----------



## vroom_skies

Why do I get the feeling some one is using godmode or something of the like lol.


----------



## PC eye

vroom_skies said:
			
		

> Why do I get the feeling some one is using godmode or something of the like lol.



 What would ever give you an idea like that? By the way who is this stopping time?


----------



## speedyink

Well I beat that part, but I'm stuck again!!!






How do I get past this part???  It looks like I have to uplug the plug, but I've tried everything!!!  It's not coming out..


----------



## tweaker

speedyink said:
			
		

> How do I get past this part???  It looks like I have to uplug the plug, but I've tried everything!!!  It's not coming out..


I cant remember, been to long. 



I installed HL2 today to play it through once again. 

6x Temporal + Adaptive AA
16x HQ AF
HDR when available


----------



## Geoff

Nice, i've never even finished HL2... i kept having to reformat and i lost my saved games, finally i just gave up.


----------



## tweaker

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> i kept having to reformat and i lost my saved games, finally i just gave up.



Make a backup before wiping the drive.


----------



## PC eye

I think I got lost along the way while saving game saves to cd-rs. Meanwhile these head hoppers came out of nowhere! 

 AAHH Gee! I thought I got rid of these guys already. 

 Take this bug face! 

 But! There's always a way out if you look for it.


----------



## Geoff

tweaker said:
			
		

> Make a backup before wiping the drive.


I never had that choice, my hard drive corrupted windows files and i couldnt get into windows.  And i didnt feel like copying them using Knoppix.


----------



## skidude

I started HL2 Again too, i'll post screens later.


----------



## Burgon

I am stuck in the mines, Sucks. But a pretty good game


----------



## skidude

Going classic, some Doom 3 shots (Ultra Quality, 1152x864, 4x AA)


----------



## Geoff

What kind of monitor do you have skidude?


----------



## skidude

Only the best 

A Dell M992 19" Flat Screen CRT


----------



## Raditz

that's 1/2 nice monitor. But I perfer the flat screen.


----------



## skidude

It is a flat screen, do you mean flat panel?


----------



## Raditz

skidude said:
			
		

> It is a flat screen, do you mean flat panel?



Yea flat panel


----------



## PC eye

Alright, who was getting stuck here in HL2? 

 Think it's tough to get past here? 

 And this Combine also wants to perform headstands, 

 And you get tired of this and lob a grenade, 

 Things get tougher when you get around the next corner. 

 Not more bugs too!


----------



## maroon1

screenshots for sin episode 1


----------



## skidude

I like the second one


----------



## Raditz

love that woman.


----------



## PC eye

skidude said:
			
		

> I like the second one



 NICE SHOT! But as always here's another to make your day. 

 So much for the HL2 bugheaded street gang!


----------



## skidude

Hahaha always amusing


----------



## Filip

Hey what system you got there PC eye?


----------



## PC eye

Well I haven't got that new case together yet. So I'm rather stuck with an older Socket A system with 2gb of ram and a 256mb ATI video card. But you know that an AMD Atholon XP3200+ still works well. But I seem to build everyone's new cases while keeping this old one going. The next one will have to be an Opteron 180 or 185 cpued system with at least 2gb of ram to start off with. I still will probably run one not two video cards which would be a 512mb eye catcher.


----------



## mrbagrat

PC eye said:
			
		

> Well I haven't got that new case together yet. So I'm rather stuck with an older Socket A system with 2gb of ram and a 256mb ATI video card. But you know that an AMD Atholon XP3200+ still works well. But I seem to build everyone's new cases while keeping this old one going. The next one will have to be an Opteron 180 or 185 cpued system with at least 2gb of ram to start off with. I still will probably run one not two video cards which would be a 512mb eye catcher.



Does your mobo have a PCI-E slot?


----------



## Raditz

I just pre-order half life 2 episode 1. I can't wait till it comes out. its 17 dollars all together including shipping. So I might as well as tell yall to order it if you're big fan of action games.


----------



## PC eye

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> Does your mobo have a PCI-E slot?



 I'll break the specs down here while waiting for Episode One to get on the shelves soon.
 cpu=AMD Atholon XP3200+ 2.205ghz
 ram=Kingston KVR400X64C3AK2/2G
video=ATI Radeon 9550 256mb
sound=Creative Labs Audigy 4 Pro
storage=Western Digital WD2500JD 250gb
optical=SONY drives DRU530A dvd burner-CRX225 cd-r/rw-CRX220 cd-r/rw(soon to be reinstalled if second WD 120gb loaner not returned)
Speakers=Logitech Z-640 5.1 Surround
input=MS Trackball explorer 5 button programmable-MS Media Pro keyboard/zoom feature as well as 5 quick start programmable buttons(definite improvement over MS Internet 2.2 model)


----------



## mrbagrat

So its an AGP mobo? Nevermind then.


----------



## PC eye

Even some new Socket 939 boards will run AGP while some will run both.


----------



## maroon1

skidude said:
			
		

> I like the second one



here is another one for u


----------



## speedyink

Does anyone else with surround sound have troubles with HL2?  All my sound only comes out of the center speaker when in 5.1 surround mode.  I have to change it to 2 speaker mode to listen to it on my main speakers, and that changes the surround configuration for my whole computer, so I just leave it and play with only the center speaker.  Is there a way to fix it?


----------



## skidude

maroon1 said:
			
		

> here is another one for u



Even better!  




> Does anyone else with surround sound have troubles with HL2? All my sound only comes out of the center speaker when in 5.1 surround mode. I have to change it to 2 speaker mode to listen to it on my main speakers, and that changes the surround configuration for my whole computer, so I just leave it and play with only the center speaker. Is there a way to fix it?



Same thing happens to me, dont know how to fix it.


----------



## Apokarteron

maroon1 said:
			
		

> here is another one for u




achacha! (salivating all over my shirt)
what game is that?? whats the name??


----------



## mrjack

Sin Episodes: Emergence

You can buy it retail or via Steam.

Go to the homepage of the game and you can see some more


----------



## Burgerbob

Amazing... I have this as my background


----------



## PC eye

And it's run by this guy! As you will soon see it's not too friendly a place to be. 

 They're waiting for you! 

 Are you sure you want this for a background? 

 They are waiting for you to update your sound drivers if you can't hear them in 5.1 surround sound.


----------



## Burgerbob

That screen i had earlier confuses some people- they ask "where is that?" and i answer- "City 17." I have almost those exact same screens (mine are smaller cuz i play in 1152*864 and save them as PNG, hence lots of space)


----------



## PC eye

Gee? We will just have to backup a little to cover a few things that were missed. 

 Remember to throw a few grenades in here if you have any when you are running on the other side. 

 Pick that up or else!


----------



## speedyink

PC eye said:
			
		

> They are waiting for you to update your sound drivers if you can't hear them in 5.1 surround sound.



Aha, it worked.  Thanks

CATFIGHT


----------



## PC eye

Glad to see you got that resolved quick. Otherwise they would send someone like this out to see you. 

 But don't you worry now about him. 

 We''ll just send him on his way. 

  Yes with air fares dropping we're giving this guy a free one to nowhere.


----------



## ArmedPsycho

Nice pics of HL2 guys. Its realy great game... I realy must play it once again...
I already finish it 7 times I think


----------



## PC eye

ArmedPsycho said:
			
		

> Nice pics of HL2 guys. Its realy great game... I realy must play it once again...
> I already finish it 7 times I think



 You will have to get by these guys first to do that!


----------



## Geoff

Uhhh... is that garry's mod?


----------



## 34erd

Happy 200th page anniversary  

Some NOLF 2

Mmm... roast rabbit
















We could distract him with a coin






Or we could just kill him






 











Oops... I think I interrupted his work


----------



## 34erd

Mascara stun gun  






Sneak up on him






Aww... he's falling asleep






Now lets burn him...


----------



## PC eye

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Uhhh... is that garry's mod?



 NO! This isn't quite Gary's mod by any means. 

 When the going gets tough.... 

  The tough get........ 

  GGGGGOOOO....  IIIINNNNGGGGGGGGG.....!


----------



## Raditz

Hey Nerd what game is that?


----------



## 34erd

Raditz said:
			
		

> Hey Nerd what game is that?


Nerd?  You mean me? *34*erd?

Its called No One Lives Forever 2: A Spy In Harms Way.  You play a British woman superspy named Cate Archer, and it takes place in the 60's.  Its sort of a spoof of James Bonds and pokes fun at stereotypical spy movies.  The gameplay is a mix from straight out action to splinter cell like stealth.

You cant really tell from the screenshots, but its a hilarious game.


----------



## PC eye

Raditz said:
			
		

> Hey Nerd what game is that?



 Gee just when you think it's going to be a quiet neighborhood.... 

 You run into a dead end in Half Life 2!


----------



## speedyink

Heres a couple from my new game


----------



## PC eye

What was the name of that game there? aawww crap...... "INCOMING!"!  

 THERE GOES THE NEIGHBORHOOD!


----------



## Geoff

That obviously isnt the actual game... what mod is that?


----------



## PC eye

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> That obviously isnt the actual game... what mod is that?



 Believe it or not that's the actual game with a few twists. You simply run around back and forth to see more Combines appear when you reach a certain point. You have to run your ..... off without shooting any for awhile until the number of them keeps growing and growing and.....?


----------



## skidude

W00t 200 pages!! Happy anniversary!!!


----------



## PC eye

skidude said:
			
		

> W00t 200 pages!! Happy anniversary!!!



 EGADS! This Combine was so happy at hearing that he stood on his head even with no ammo in the gun!


----------



## speedyink

PC eye said:
			
		

> What was the name of that game there?



Condemned


----------



## PC eye

Condemmed? That's about how these guys feel.


----------



## Yasu

This game isn't out yet(2007) but it looks really awesome.  It's called Supreme Commander and it's an RTS game.


----------



## Burgerbob

That kinda looks like my beloved Total Annihilation from 1997 (maybe not graphicswise). Thats cool.


----------



## skidude

Condemned looks really good, i've had my eye on it for a while. You think its worth picking up?


----------



## speedyink

It's pretty good.  It's kind of like F.E.A.R. (both made by Monolith), except you use less of guns, and more of 2x4's and pipes that you find.  Mind you, I haven't gotten too far yet, the only guns I've seen are the .45 cal pistol and the shotgun.  It's one of those games that you get really into.  The game has intense atmoshpere, as long as the "full screen FX" are turned on.  It has a bunch of cool visual effects that makes it seem less like a game and more like a movie.


----------



## Raditz

Fear is an awesome game. I beaten it once though. I'm thinking about going back in. Hmmmmmm! Battleships looks like more of a star wars games.


----------



## speedyink

Heres a bunch more shots from Condemned


----------



## skidude

Looks creepy


----------



## Raditz

Speedy what game is that? It looks good.


----------



## MatrixEVO

I just played the demo of Condemned, I think I will be getting it.


----------



## 34erd

I played the demo of condemned, wasn't really creepy at all.  Although I've heard the department store level is really scary.


----------



## PC eye

Creepy? Scary? Nothing is really that creepy or scary in Half Life 1. (oh ya!)


----------



## DCIScouts

What the frick is that, I don't remember that thing from that game.  Although it has been a few year since I played it...


----------



## PC eye

It appears briefly while you are still trying to get out of the underground complex. Does this one look familiar? 

 And then all H_ _ _ breaks loose! 

 And they even included a merry-go-round!


----------



## speedyink

34erd said:
			
		

> I played the demo of condemned, wasn't really creepy at all.  Although I've heard the department store level is really scary.



oooh, excellent, I just got to that part.  I played the demo on the Xbox 360, and thought it was cool.  I didnt get near as many scares from the demo, because it doesn't last to the good parts!


----------



## PC eye

Nothing that scary to report here. 

 But we seem to have a bug hunt in progress on one of the lower levels.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> I just played the demo of Condemned, I think I will be getting it.


So it looks really good?


----------



## PC eye

OUCH! That must have hurt! Of course that was in Soldier of Fortune II. Too bad the screenshot capture doesn't work. Keep trying to grab a few. This was caught on a gaming site. Some better won't save yet.


----------



## maroon1

[SIZE=-1]*SiN* Episode 1 Emergence[/SIZE] is more fun than HL2, it uses the same engine, but the game play in sin episodes is much better, the enemies are more iintelligent, they communicate  with each other and they use  gerenade. the game is more realistic than hl2. 
here some screenshots for sin epsode 






















this is the first boss










using sniper


----------



## maroon1

here more sreenshots for sin episode


----------



## maroon1




----------



## maroon1




----------



## ArmedPsycho




----------



## 34erd

The fire in SiN looks alot better than it did in half life 2, is it still rendered using crappy 2d sprites?


----------



## PC eye

It really depends on what part of the game you are in. SIN doesn't look anymore realistic compared to many HL2 screenshots. We'll just have to look ar a few more. 

 

 OUCH! 

 

  Gee? What can I do with only two bullets? 

 ONE! 

 TWO! 

 TIE YOUR SHOE!


----------



## PC eye

Aw crud! I forgot the SoF2 screens again. The F keys on the MS Media Pro keyboard and maybe some cordless models as well won't even work when they are assigned for different functions in Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix GOLD. So I simply subbed the F11 key for the backspace and suddenly saw this stuff. 

 

 

 UT OH! THIS IS GOING TO HURT!


----------



## 34erd

PC eye, just use FRAPS for your screenshots


----------



## PC eye

I already have FRAPS! But that makes small video clips not screen shots. I ran into that program back in 2004 when first running SOF2. Another item to note was the size of the file after capture. Apparently it is over the 1,024kbytes allowed for upload while HL2 saw none of that. Well? What dd you get for an older game anyway. The Windows PowerToys helped get these reduced.


----------



## 34erd

What do you mean?  FRAPS takes screenshots.  Its probably so big because its saving it as a bmp.  Unless your talking about video clips... in which case you almost always need to compress them.


----------



## PC eye

Well apparently it does from a visit to http://www.fraps.com/download.php after the home page description to download the updated version. When it was used over a year ago that was mainly for small video clips not for screen shots. It works to some degree due to being a benchmark utility to measure frame rates. That was when the MSI Microstar 128mb AGP was in at the time.


----------



## tweaker

FRAPS is awesome, disable the overlay, benchmarking and video capture hotkey crap, then you have what is probably the very best tool for taking multiple screenshots when gaming, as well as keeping track of your fps.


----------



## Apokarteron

bought is 3 hours after is was released, only problem is I can't play it without the strategy guide, anyone know of a free website that has free game walkthroughs?


----------



## mrjack

Considering the fact that the game was just released, you might not find a walkthrough, yet.


----------



## LITHIUM

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> Amazing... I have this as my background



How do i make that bigger to be my background????!!! (This is probably a stupid question)


----------



## mrjack

I'll post some bigger pics of it soon. (Good to have Photoshop)

1024x768
1280x960
1600x1200
If you want 1280x1024, just ask.


----------



## Apokarteron




----------



## maroon1




----------



## PC eye

tweaker said:
			
		

> FRAPS is awesome, disable the overlay, benchmarking and video capture hotkey crap, then you have what is probably the very best tool for taking multiple screenshots when gaming, as well as keeping track of your fps.



 The overlay you are referring to must be the little timer seen in the upper corner of the screen while the game is running. But the one thing that stops FRAPS from making captures is the same thing that stops the keyboard settings in the options menu from doing it as well.

 Without the full retail version of FRAPS the assigned key for that is frozen on F10. In SoF2 the F keys will not work for any function they are given. In fact a support request direct to Activision but marked solved when it was seen that pressing any of the F keys during the game saw no effect.


----------



## Apokarteron

Whats that, a porn game?  Whats it called?!?!


----------



## Burgerbob

LITHIUM said:
			
		

> How do i make that bigger to be my background????!!! (This is probably a stupid question)



Wow! this makes me feel better about my screens, if a gold member is using them. Thanks!


----------



## 34erd

PC eye said:
			
		

> The overlay you are referring to must be the little timer seen in the upper corner of the screen while the game is running. But the one thing that stops FRAPS from making captures is the same thing that stops the keyboard settings in the options menu from doing it as well.
> 
> Without the full retail version of FRAPS the assigned key for that is frozen on F10. In SoF2 the F keys will not work for any function they are given. In fact a support request direct to Activision but marked solved when it was seen that pressing any of the F keys during the game saw no effect.


I know that at least in the newest version you can assign the screen capture key to anything.


----------



## mrjack

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> Whats that, a porn game?  Whats it called?!?!



It says 3D SexVilla.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Wow, sexvilla. How low can you get?


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Wow, sexvilla. How low can you get?


Agreed, you have to be pretty pathetic to have to resort to a sex game...


----------



## PC eye

34erd said:
			
		

> I know that at least in the newest version you can assign the screen capture key to anything.



 The assigned key for the trial version is fixed at F10 with a pop up message stating you have to buy the full version to assign different keys. But with a right click for the properties I can save a few in a larger size while being a smaller file so Image Shack can post them. Plus I downloaded some other freewares while I was at it with SoF2 again. But that game loves to lock when you are trying to capture screens at times.
 Now don't you just love it when the screen capture utility gets everything else along with it? 

 But you do have to dsiable AVG to keep SoF2 from locking however.


----------



## 34erd

Thats strange, I've got the trial and I can change the key to anything I want


----------



## PC eye

You may have used the older one that was out late last year. The one just downloaded is the latest one. In HL2 there is no problem with the assigned key for captures without FRAPS or any other one. SoF2 has a few quirks apparently. The F keys don't function while the programmable buttons on the mouse are still available. So I used the Key pad END key to get... 

  along with this 

 until he came along 

 and I ended up with this.


----------



## Raditz

What game is that pc?


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> So it looks really good?



Condemned looks really good, yes. But the gameplay seems like it would be fun also. Does anybody have some more screenshots from Condemned?


----------



## Filip

Raditz said:
			
		

> What game is that pc?



I think Soldier of Fortune 2


----------



## PC eye

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> I think Soldier of Fortune 2



 Actually it's Solder of Fortune II: Double Helix GOLD as it is displayed. http://www.mobygames.com/game/windo...x-gold-edition/cover-art/gameCoverId,19136/:D Even better yet is the front cover that looks alot like...


----------



## speedyink

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Condemned looks really good, yes. But the gameplay seems like it would be fun also. Does anybody have some more screenshots from Condemned?



I have a couple more


----------



## Raditz

What game is that speedy?


----------



## Geoff

Raditz said:
			
		

> What game is that speedy?


If you read his full post, you can see that he was quoting matrixevo on the game "condemned".


----------



## PC eye

Aw gee that was nice. You won't mind if a friend stops will you? 

  I didn't think so!


----------



## speedyink

and a couple more.


----------



## MatrixEVO

How is the gameplay with Condemned, Speedy?


----------



## speedyink

It's pretty much like F.E.A.R., but more scary, more melee attacking and less shooting, and your fighting crazy people and drug addicts instead of trained killers.


----------



## PC eye

speedyink said:
			
		

> It's pretty much like F.E.A.R., but more scary, more melee attacking and less shooting, and your fighting crazy people and drug addicts instead of trained killers.



 So I guess that is nothing like Rainbow 6: Razor unit by the screens there.


----------



## Raditz

PC eye said:
			
		

> So I guess that is nothing like Rainbow 6: Razor unit by the screens there.



Nooooo! Its alot better than Rainbow 6.


----------



## PC eye

*lllllooowww end games*



			
				Raditz said:
			
		

> Nooooo! Its alot better than Rainbow 6.



 The better expression for Rainbow 6 is Rainbow &%@$ crud. I ran into few like that one you could never see them even run correctly. Cyclones was another limited edition of something.


----------



## Raditz

Sigh I haven't seen people post half life 2 episdoe 1 yet. Anyone brought the game in the store. I'm waiting for it to release on steam. I already brought it. I was just wondering has anyone played it.


----------



## Beyond




----------



## PC eye

I have've been busy with SoF2 lately until I can get a copy of Episode One. They got this guy Mullins doing all kinds of things. 

 But you know there's always some anticipation. 

 Hopefully there will be one for the home team soon.


----------



## Raditz

It seems sof2 is a good game. I'm going to buy it to give it a try.


----------



## PC eye

For a shooter it's one of the top for that year. I prefer games where you can move around in them instead of just left, right, forward, reverse. In SoF2 you will also find some tight places to crawl through along with things to jump over. 

 You just have to move quietly through some parts. 

  In fact you wouldn't believe some of the things you could see in SoF2.


----------



## Beyond

PC eye said:
			
		

> The better expression for Rainbow 6 is Rainbow &%@$ crud. I ran into few like that one you could never see them even run correctly. Cyclones was another limited edition of something.



Anyone who talks badly about R6 should play the original.  THAT'S where the real gameplay is. 

(Weird thing is I'm serious  )

www.whogotgame.net
www.vgnetwork.com


----------



## MatrixEVO

Iv'e been playing FEAR for a while now and decided to take a few screens. Here they are:

I hate this little pig:



See what I mean?



Oooh, ouch...



How is he hanging on so well?



Fire, FIRE!



Toasted enemies...


----------



## Beyond

Not bad.

What settings are you running the game at?


----------



## PC eye

The last one of those looks like minaturized effects. But no one has had quite the hard day that Mullins goes through. "Hey how'd you get that gun?" 

  But for high handed stunts like this one... 

 Half Life 2 goes one step furtherrrrrr....


----------



## tweaker

Raditz said:
			
		

> It seems sof2 is a good game. I'm going to buy it to give it a try.



SOF2 is awesome! I loved the first one as well. But be prepared for some seriously realistic gore like you've never seen before. 

You play as "John Mullins" and get to see plenty of extreme gore.


----------



## PC eye

SOF2 certainly does have it's moments. 

 Aww Geepers! What a mess! 

 Always breaking something around here. 

 No doubt that Mullins is always in someone's face.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Beyond said:
			
		

> Not bad.
> 
> What settings are you running the game at?



Maxed out at 1024 x 768, and Fraps made the images look worse then they really are.


----------



## Filip

Hey PC eye, please   don't post those screens in .png again, 1 SS is around 1 MB


----------



## Raditz

tweaker said:
			
		

> SOF2 is awesome! I loved the first one as well. But be prepared for some seriously realistic gore like you've never seen before.
> 
> You play as "John Mullins" and get to see plenty of extreme gore.



lol you a very funny guy tweaker.


----------



## PC eye

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> Hey PC eye, please   don't post those screens in .png again, 1 SS is around 1 MB



 Those posts are not .png! Surprisely they are JPEGs. And yes they can get large at times. Some I have to use the Windows Photo viewer to resave them down to the 800x600 resize. These last few could be uploaded intact without any conversions taking place. But it provides better definitions.


----------



## Filip

PC eye said:
			
		

> Those posts are not .png! Surprisely they are JPEGs. And yes they can get large at times. Some I have to use the Windows Photo viewer to resave them down to the 800x600 resize. These last few could be uploaded intact without any conversions taking place. But it provides better definitions.



Hmmm...  Really?


----------



## PC eye

Now how did those get by my file converter? Gee this can't be a png here. 

 i'll have to look in on my "png to jpg" converter to see if it is doing anything. 

 Here's a look at the folder they go to.


----------



## DarkJokerX

PC eye said:
			
		

> Now how did those get by my file converter? Gee this can't be a png here.
> 
> i'll have to look in on my "png to jpg" converter to see if it is doing anything.
> 
> Here's a look at the folder they go to.






Wow.........


----------



## PC eye

That's only a few you see there! Unfortunately FRAPS is stuck on the F10 key only. Unlike HL2 SoF2 captures in png not jpg needing a file conversion.  "Hey are there any rest rooms in this place by any chance?" 

  "Well... I guess not."


----------



## LITHIUM

mrjack said:
			
		

> I'll post some bigger pics of it soon. (Good to have Photoshop)
> 
> 1024x768
> 1280x960
> 1600x1200
> If you want 1280x1024, just ask.



hey thanks a lot!


----------



## Ku-sama




----------



## PC eye

Speaking of credits the big three names in video and sound can be seen in SoF2. 

 But I still prefer the scenic view.


----------



## Lamilia

Hyper_Kagome in your sig I think its supposed to be spelled lose not loose. I'll upload some cs:s pics in a minute.
ok here's 2 





yeah im not too good at surfing...




If anyone thinks i need to make them bigger tell me please
Ok I think I like electronics too much. does anyone else find this cool












take that best buy!!
















I felt weird killing people here....


----------



## Lamilia

*more images*

This guy makes surf maps




This looks like a controller for an xbox game that was $300 steel battalion I think




funny deaths








I gotta get some pictures of world of warcraft it looks really cool on my computer. I have video but photobucket and google won't upload for some reason...


----------



## Apokarteron

Can't believe you're still playing Counter Strike, it was originally released in what, 1996?


----------



## mrjack

Those are pics from Counter-Strike: Source.


----------



## Geoff

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> Can't believe you're still playing Counter Strike, it was originally released in what, 1996?


What are you talking about?  Those are Counter Strike: Source maps.


----------



## Raditz

Here are some from half life 2 episode one and half life the orignal. I love episode one better. It has more action.





















Well yall get the idea. Its really awesome. It start out when the tower exploded.


----------



## Geoff

Oh wow, i forgot that was out.  Do you think it's worth getting?


----------



## Raditz

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Oh wow, i forgot that was out.  Do you think it's worth getting?



Only if you played the half life 2. Too me its worth it, cause I played and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Geoff

Raditz said:
			
		

> Only if you played the half life 2. Too me its worth it, cause I played and I enjoyed it.


Well i played about 1/2-3/4 of Half-Life 2...


----------



## elmarcorulz

Becraeful when you post screens from HL2:EO. You dont want to post spoiler pics and piss everyone off.


----------



## Raditz

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Becraeful when you post screens from HL2:EO. You dont want to post spoiler pics and piss everyone off.



ok. So I just put the action ones right.


----------



## PC eye

Raditz said:
			
		

> Only if you played the half life 2. Too me its worth it, cause I played and I enjoyed it.



 Gee? And I'm stuck with HL2 along with some dos games like... 

 You couldn't make out the full sized captures due to the pixel loss of the old 640x480 resolurions. 

 I'll probably get Episode very soon after a few more these go by. 

 

 


[/URL  Here's a pair from the second 8bit version of Duke Nukem simply named Nukem2 [URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
 

  Did manage to get sound finally working with the Duke3D and Wolfenstein 3D 16bit games without being able to grab any screens though.


----------



## Filip

Loool, cool game, but isn't it spelled Nukem not Nukum like it says?


----------



## Raditz

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> Loool, cool game, but isn't it spelled Nukem not Nukum like it says?



lol flip


----------



## Filip

Raditz said:
			
		

> lol flip



What?


----------



## Raditz

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> What?



Your spelling is funny. Nukum


----------



## Filip

Raditz said:
			
		

> Your spelling is funny. Nukum



Read my whole post.

http://www.computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=340364&postcount=2100







It says Duke Nukum on the picture, it should be Duke Nukem AFAIK.


----------



## PC eye

Raditz said:
			
		

> Your spelling is funny. Nukum



 Well, that's due to Duke Nukum running smack into... Mullins! 

  eeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....


----------



## Geoff

PC EYE, why are all of your screenshots distorted to 1024x1024?  Are you doing that or is it the online hosting site thats doing it?


----------



## PC eye

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> PC EYE, why are all of your screenshots distorted to 1024x1024?  Are you doing that or is it the online hosting site thats doing it?



 When they were first posted in png they were nice and clear. When you go to convert them to jpg that's when the distortion comes in. Unlike HL2, SoF2 capures screens in the png format. Here's one of them to compare.


----------



## Raditz

Here is a stalker. Alex is afraid of them. Man only 6 levels of episode one. lol. What a waste of 20 bucks.






Some of the parts were boring. Some where exciting too.


----------



## MatrixEVO

More FEAR screens. I just beat the game.

It's like he _wants_ to die.



So easy, one shot they're dead. But it's hard when 50 of them fly at you.



This is what the game was all about: Alma Wade



OH CRAP!!



Stupid little girl. Think it's a sign that FEAR 2 will be happening?


----------



## PC eye

Raditz said:
			
		

> Here is a stalker. Alex is afraid of them. Man only 6 levels of episode one. lol. What a waste of 20 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the parts were boring. Some where exciting too.



 If you think that is expensive look at the Lost Coast addon. That is just a quick run into a tower to blast four combines and walk out. All that for that? They just want you to buy several segments rather then a full package with the numbers levels seen in HL2 instead of the 2 or 3yr. usual wait for a sequel.


----------



## 34erd

Lost coast is free, its just a tech demo to show off HDR.


----------



## PC eye

34erd said:
			
		

> Lost coast is free, its just a tech demo to show off HDR.



 You can buy Loast Coast separately for a price if you don't already have the full version of HL2. That also was advertised for $9.95 when it was first released. Instead of a HL3 coming out sometime in a few years times they simply will sell addon segments for HL2.

 Now you can watch a trailer for Episode Two with Three already being announced. http://www.gamespot.com/pages/video_player/popup.php?sid=6152183&pid=932149 Eventually you will see a collectors edition with the segments rolled into one set of disks.


----------



## tweaker

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> This is what the game was all about: Alma Wade
> 
> OH CRAP!!
> 
> Stupid little girl. Think it's a sign that FEAR 2 will be happening?



Duude! How about not posting spoilers on games??

I've played through that game already, but lets not ruin stuff for others...


----------



## MatrixEVO

tweaker said:
			
		

> Duude! How about not posting spoilers on games??
> 
> I've played through that game already, but lets not ruin stuff for others...



Oh, sorry, I won't do that in the future then.


----------



## PC eye

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry, I won't do that in the future then.



 Be sure not to. It can ruin things for others too easily just like this guy found out.


----------



## mrjack

PC eye said:
			
		

> You can buy Loast Coast separately for a price if you don't already have the full version of HL2. That also was advertised for $9.95 when it was first released. Instead of a HL3 coming out sometime in a few years times they simply will sell addon segments for HL2.
> 
> Now you can watch a trailer for Episode Two with Three already being announced. http://www.gamespot.com/pages/video_player/popup.php?sid=6152183&pid=932149 Eventually you will see a collectors edition with the segments rolled into one set of disks.



But you can just buy the Source multiplayer pack and get CSS, DoD: Source, HL2: Death Match and get Lost Coast with the package.


----------



## PC eye

mrjack said:
			
		

> But you can just buy the Source multiplayer pack and get CSS, DoD: Source, HL2: Death Match and get Lost Coast with the package.



 I knew it was available other then for download. Gee I just got Episode One  

  and look what happened. 

 Now I'll be waiting for Episode Two.


----------



## Raditz

lol Pc Eye. I haven't even finish it. I got 3 more chapters.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
This is the best shot ever. I power up my shinning angel to 5300 and it worked for the first time. WOW! I can't beileve it. Guess who mutant is the Shinning angel.( Its from the X-men the last stand)

My game name is fox:


----------



## PC eye

Raditz said:
			
		

> Here is a stalker. Alex is afraid of them. Man only 6 levels of episode one. lol. What a waste of 20 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the parts were boring. Some where exciting too.



 I guess you were right about Alex being afraid of stalkers. 

 But there are also some familiar faces to see along with some familiar? items. Well... maybe...


----------



## Raditz

Here are some of mine hl2 EPISODE ONE shots:


----------



## PC eye

Weeellll... I just didn't want to get far into it before others had a chance to see some of hard parts like.... uuuuww... ouch! aaaaa... those.... what? 

 Hey the bug bait doesn't work anymore! What's going on here? 

 This can't be happening. zombie... what.. combines?


----------



## Burgerbob

Man! now i dont even want to play the HL2 campaign. The original HL one was scary enough for me.


----------



## PC eye

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> Man! now i dont even want to play the HL2 campaign. The original HL one was scary enough for me.



 What's to be afraid of? Combines will stand on their heads for you.


----------



## maroon1

can someone post some screenshots for gman in HL2 episode 1


----------



## Raditz

look at pc eyes post that's it. PC eye have you destory the atst yet. I can not figure out how to destory him. Please let me know~ thanks. Its towards the end.


----------



## PC eye

Raditz said:
			
		

> look at pc eyes post that's it. PC eye have you destory the atst yet. I can not figure out how to destory him. Please let me know~ thanks. Its towards the end.



 The Gman wasn't shown in Episode One like in the previous HL and HL2 the way you saw him. In fact it looked like the Gman was working for "someone else"? 

 That was the impression there. Question what is the "atst"? Freeman has been a little too busy to pay attention to other things lately.


----------



## Raditz

the robot with long legs. and can be only destory by rockets.


----------



## PC eye

Raditz said:
			
		

> the robot with long legs. and can be only destory by rockets.



 Ooooohh.. you must be talking about this one. 

 The ending was so intense that it even burned an image on my desktop screen.


----------



## mrjack

The "ATST" is actually a Strider.


----------



## Raditz

Yea how do I destory it.


----------



## PC eye

Raditz said:
			
		

> Yea how do I destory it.



 You shouldn't have asked that question! Gee when you blast one another one is always around the corner. Now remember kiddies don't try this at home.


 ouch! 


 Ut oh! Here's comes another Stryder. 

 I better try finding a better spot to fight it off.


----------



## Raditz

You hit the legs.


----------



## PC eye

Raditz said:
			
		

> You hit the legs.



 You're thinking of the gravity gun used to shoot energy balls at the gun ships at the end of HL2. The Stryders need a good number of hits with rpgs in order to bring them down. First you have to find the ammo. 

 Impact! 

 Hey Alex where's the ammo around here? 

  "Did you find the ammo trunk yet?" Quiet Alex!


----------



## Raditz

No I do know where is it at.


----------



## PC eye

Raditz said:
			
		

> No I do know where is it at.



 Well that's part of the fun in finding it. I can't spoil the idea of the search for it. Did you see what those darn Stryders did to Freeman's rides. Blast them good for Freeman.


----------



## Raditz

Man it was too good of an episode. I finally did it. lol Here are some pics

Hi Alex nice to see you again: 






 The End The caught in an explosion again.


----------



## Burgon

Where are these levels? I know some but the rest???
I only know half life 2 so are they from half life 1? Or mods?


----------



## tearing_shit_up

no they from half life 2 episode 1 i tink


----------



## PC eye

Burgon said:
			
		

> Where are these levels? I know some but the rest???
> I only know half life 2 so are they from half life 1? Or mods?



 The screen shot here should simplify things just a little. The screens are from HL2: Episode One.  

 And of the last thing you see at the end of the credits before the main menu returns is


----------



## Raditz

ha ha. nice pc eye


----------



## PC eye

Well besides keeping combines standing on their heads 

 I'm still trying to figure a way to bring down a gunship without the house along with it!


----------



## Filip

lol, little wallhacking with BOTS, they're so stupid.


----------



## Burgerbob

Wow- thats cheap lol


----------



## Filip

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> Wow- thats cheap lol



Those are just bots, I don't cheat on real servers, don't have reasons couse I'm good.


----------



## Burgerbob

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Here are some from Counter Strike: Source:  (BTW, im [-0MEGA-])


What is this map? cuz i just played UT2004 on it, i recognize all the red spraypaint markings and the half- open door and stuff, i think someone stole it from CSS.


----------



## Filip

de_dust2


----------



## Burgerbob

Thanks, ill se what its called in UT... i kinda wondered why it was so much more textured when compared to the other UT maps.


----------



## Filip

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> Thanks, ill se what its called in UT... i kinda wondered why it was so much more textured when compared to the other UT maps.



Can you post some screens how it looks in UT2004?


----------



## Burgerbob

Ill try, but i lost my screenshot program, and ill have to find the deathmatch server that it was on... may take a while


----------



## PC eye

Don't you hate it when things get messed up? Everytime I use the ingame screen capture for SOF2 the game freezes.


----------



## dannyjjang

i hack too.. only in pub..but when i scrim i don't hacking actually helps you visualize in real game and spot spam spot.s


----------



## Beyond




----------



## PC eye

I prefer to let everyone know that I get screens from the game itself. "Hey Mullins is here again!".  

  "I would open my big moooouuu....!".


----------



## Cab00se

here's one from cs_assualt






I have no idea how it happened but the guy was glitched and it looked like his hand kept moving up and down trying to open the door even after he died.


----------



## PC eye

This guy was jumping for joy when Mullins showed up! 

 No comment from these guys about Mullins however. 

 Oh well what could Mullins say? 

 Oops! I meant to get the guy on the balcony!


----------



## Beyond

Couple from AOE3


----------



## Cab00se

that game looks pretty fun, how does it compare to RoN?


----------



## Beyond

Cab00se said:
			
		

> that game looks pretty fun, how does it compare to RoN?



It's better because it's a lot more balanced.


----------



## PC eye

It's probably due to being 2D rather then the demands placed by 3D seen in a good number of games. 

 "Oh gee suddenly the world is spinning. Must have been the sniper on the... "

 "I've been bit by a dog, shot off a roof. You keep facing the wall or else. 

 And then there was a maid... 

 And you know the rest.


----------



## Burgon

I prefer Battle for middle earth 2 then AOE3


----------



## Raditz

Is sof2 good. Sigh there's no game comming out for pc. I'm bored.


----------



## DCIScouts

Yeah, I went to Best Buy this weekend, and it's like, wow, there's nothing I even remotely want to buy...  But, Spore should be coming out soon!!!


----------



## PC eye

Raditz said:
			
		

> Is sof2 good. Sigh there's no game comming out for pc. I'm bored.



 SOF2 is great one with some drawbacks. It does have a tendency to lock at times especially if you run game mods along with cheats. If you create custom saves like what was done here at times some slowdowns will be seen in a few game maps as well. But if you simply use cheats to get all weapons and ammo you can have a blast running around at the higher difficulty settings.


----------



## 34erd

DCIScouts said:
			
		

> Yeah, I went to Best Buy this weekend, and it's like, wow, there's nothing I even remotely want to buy...  But, Spore should be coming out soon!!!


And Prey looks pretty good also


----------



## PC eye

When I finished Episode One to quick I had to go back to an older game like SOF2 where you certainly get to travel. 

  And you certainly meet all types along the way.


----------



## speedyink

Time for some Heroes V!











Damn photobucket.  What happened to the 1MB limit?  The files only 330 KB


----------



## Yo-Yo

thats all my computer can do.


----------



## skidude

Owned


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yo-Yo said:
			
		

> thats all my computer can do.


I wonder if anyone won with those settings.


----------



## Raditz

hehe. I've tried it. Its too hard. I guess it depends on luck.


----------



## Raditz




----------



## Filip

Dang!   Map limit is 33 minutes, I pwn like this every day, do you know how tired I am of being called a cheater.  

If you can't read couse of the great quality (sarcasm), it says 62/12

and yeah, btw, fps is low cuz it's damn hot in my house and I had to lower my mem clocks for 100 MHz, that brings the performance down


----------



## P11

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> Dang!   Map limit is 33 minutes, I pwn like this every day, do you know how tired I am of being called a cheater.
> 
> If you can't read couse of the great quality (sarcasm), it says 62/12
> 
> and yeah, btw, fps is low cuz it's damn hot in my house and I had to lower my mem clocks for 100 MHz, that brings the performance down


Hmmm, looks photoshopped to me.....|-|4X0r


----------



## Filip

P11 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, looks photoshopped to me.....|-|4X0r



Well Yeah, actually it is photoshoped, I decreased the quality and the size of the pic so it's smaller than 100 KB.

EDIT: 

What's with MSN messenger, I can't sign in?

EDIT 2:

And yeah, I would really like to join some leagues, it's like I'm gifted, few years ago I really wanted broadband to play against other ppl, back then I could only play Vietcong with 56K and man, I pwned, a year ago, my dream became true, I bought CS:S, first map I joined was de_dust2, and I have been playing it since I bought CS:S (8 months ago), I really wish my talent could pay somehow back (oh yeah, I forgot, I'm gifted for handball too )


----------



## P11

> EDIT:
> 
> What's with MSN messenger, I can't sign in?



True, doesn't work for me either.

EDIT: Now it does


----------



## tweaker

Got it the other day.


----------



## tweaker

A stunning space screensaver by ATi, 140MB!


----------



## speedyink

Thats cool! Is that just on the ATI site?


----------



## tweaker

Yes but its a Radeon X1k saver.
http://www.ati.com/designpartners/media/screensavers/RadeonX1k.html


----------



## Beyond




----------



## 34erd

Has anybody else been having trouble getting soft shadows to work with HM:BM?  I've tried turning off AA and it still doesnt work.


----------



## Apokarteron

34erd said:
			
		

> Has anybody else been having trouble getting soft shadows to work with HM:BM?  I've tried turning off AA and it still doesnt work.



you need patch 1.2 for that


----------



## mrjack

Try opening the HitmanBloodMoney.ini with Notepad and change the following:

BlurShadows 0 to BlurShadows 1

Works great for me, and it's set to 0 even though I had Soft shadows enabled ingame but this seems to override it.


----------



## tweaker

mrjack said:
			
		

> Try opening the HitmanBloodMoney.ini with Notepad and change the following:
> 
> BlurShadows 0 to BlurShadows 1
> 
> Works great for me, and it's set to 0 even though I had Soft shadows enabled ingame but this seems to override it.



Nice nice, I've yet to apply a single tweak to the game though.


----------



## mrjack

You should, cause otherwise you might lose your reputation. 

Maybe I should post some Hitman:BM pics. I'll post some soon.


----------



## tweaker

mrjack said:
			
		

> You should, cause otherwise you might lose your reputation.



Hehe yeah, I havent had much time with it yet, that is my excuse. 

I've only played through the first 2 missons.


----------



## mrjack

My advice: don't drop ANYTHING in the "You better watch out..." mission, it instantly crashes the game to the desktop. Don't know how it is in the 1.2 patch, though, haven't tested it yet as I've heard it doesn't solve much. I'll settle for 1.1 for now.


----------



## Apokarteron

mrjack said:
			
		

> My advice: don't drop ANYTHING in the "You better watch out..." mission, it instantly crashes the game to the desktop. Don't know how it is in the 1.2 patch, though, haven't tested it yet as I've heard it doesn't solve much. I'll settle for 1.1 for now.



hehe, that only happens if you have a no-cd crack applied - if I'm not wrong...


----------



## Beyond

So I played the new Hitman demo.  

I was really impressed with the opening movie.  I was not only very interested, but it was the first time in a while where I actually wanted to play the game.  

But then I got into the game, and, well.. it wasn't very good!  Still the same old Hitman I've always known.


----------



## Raditz

Beyond said:
			
		

> So I played the new Hitman demo.
> 
> I was really impressed with the opening movie.  I was not only very interested, but it was the first time in a while where I actually wanted to play the game.
> 
> But then I got into the game, and, well.. it wasn't very good!  Still the same old Hitman I've always known.



I didn't like it. My bro brought it for ps2. and its not a permant save. Its kinda sucks. Like when I read the thing. Its says some are permant save and some not. Why?


----------



## Clownfetus

Prey Demo:






What's This?




That hurts




......


----------



## mrjack

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> hehe, that only happens if you have a no-cd crack applied - if I'm not wrong...



I've seen threads about that happening to other people, who haven't used no-cd cracks either, on other forums.

Link #1
Link #2
Link #3


----------



## lincsman

Hey, how do you post images on this, I can only find the option to post an image from a URL.


----------



## Raditz

www.imageshack.us

Prey look more like quake 4. blood violence


----------



## PC eye

lincsman said:
			
		

> Hey, how do you post images on this, I can only find the option to post an image from a URL.



 You have to setup a basic user account with user name and password to later access a folder where any images can still be accessed at the site there. Once you take a screen shot in a game you use the browser just like any other to locate and upload the screen and then highlight the new link created to place that in post here. That opens the image automatically once the post is finished for display. You can also post the links where each image has to viewed separately when clicking on those. You get used to it fast.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

If this is a contest, What do you win?


----------



## lincsman

*unofficial - that usually means no prizes, essentially it's a place to show off your sweet screenshots as for now.


----------



## Raditz

MyCattMaxx said:
			
		

> If this is a contest, What do you win?



lol


----------



## P11

Raditz said:
			
		

> lol


Raditz won it last time....and look what happened to him. *banned*


----------



## mrjack

Wonder if we'll see him again, on another account of course.


----------



## Beyond

mrjack said:
			
		

> Wonder if we'll see him again, on another account of course.



I think it was only a 3 day ban.


----------



## mrjack

Beyond said:
			
		

> I think it was only a 3 day ban.



Oh, I thought he got banned permanently.


----------



## dannyjjang

hitman is awesome i just finished it yesterday..i play over nd over again..very entertaining./..
+look at the graphics its very compelling


----------



## AMD gs player

http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00024rd.jpg


----------



## mrjack

You could put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 around the link.


----------



## H-Bomb

Shiv to the face = Major blood loss. It's Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay btw. Sorry about the poor quality, when i took the screenshot it was more than 1.5mb so i scaled it down in ms paint.


----------



## skidude

Riddick owns, love that game. I got it for xbox. I bought Elder Scrolls Oblivion so I should post some screens from that in the upcoming days.


----------



## mrjack

A strange bug in Hitman Blood Money, cello through the head.




I just sneaked behind him, cut his throat with a kitchen knife and voila! He has his head penetrated by his cello.


----------



## H-Bomb

How did you take screenshots in HM:BM? It is usually F9 or whatever but it didn't work for me


----------



## Habanerosky

View attachment 1274

God I love Sim City 3000


----------



## mrjack

H-Bomb said:
			
		

> How did you take screenshots in HM:BM? It is usually F9 or whatever but it didn't work for me



Used the good ol' Print Screen button, then after I exited BM I pasted it into Paint and saved. As simple as that.


----------



## tweaker

H-Bomb said:
			
		

> How did you take screenshots in HM:BM? It is usually F9 or whatever but it didn't work for me


www.fraps.com

Makes it easy to keep track of the fps as well.


----------



## mrjack

I killed everybody, one by one. Didn't want to do the mission the "guns blazing" way or "the completely stealth" way and just kill the target and sedate his wife. Managed to kill everybody without a single alarm, though one guy did manage to find one of the bodies but I got rid of him before he could raise the alarm, and I tell ya, it was a really close call.


----------



## Clownfetus

what happened to Raditz? like why was he banned? i looked at his previous posts and saw nothing out of the ordinary, and mrjack, is the new hitman any good? i loved the original and was fairly impressed with the second, but the bloodmoney demo didnt really do anything for me, idoes the game play like the demo for the most part (like level design, storyline, enemies etc.)


----------



## ckfordy

Clownfetus said:
			
		

> what happened to Raditz? like why was he banned? i looked at his previous posts and saw nothing out of the ordinary)


 
it was because of this thread

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=49254


----------



## mrjack

Clownfetus, the full game is very good. One of the best games I've played, does have some bugs but those will be fixed with patches.


----------



## tweaker

Yes the game is awesome, one thing I feel though is that they discover some bodys even if you hide them _really_ well. And that the only way to be 100% sure it'll stay undiscovered is by using one of the games 'corpse hiding spots'.


----------



## mrjack

Success! Not a single body found, at last.




It's a matter of learning the routes that the NPC's take. After that it's easy to eliminate them one by one without them noticing anything, divide and conquer.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Very well done.


----------



## Clownfetus

ahh sweet, well ill have to go check it out, thanks


----------



## 34erd

All on expert mode, I'm too much of a wimp for pro  































Silent Assasin  






This mission took me a while to get SA... at least two hours of trying lol.


----------



## DCIScouts

I'm impressed that you guys are that dedicated to getting the particular ratings.  I'd just get it done and completed in some way and then move on.


----------



## PC eye

In Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix you get to make them dance to your tune if you want.


----------



## mrjack

DCIScouts said:
			
		

> I'm impressed that you guys are that dedicated to getting the particular ratings.  I'd just get it done and completed in some way and then move on.



Usually I just go through the different difficulty levels in the game, and then perfect my scores. Plus there are a lot of different ways to properly do a mission so you should just try to do them in a lot of ways.


----------



## PC eye

Gee I always start and go with the highest difficulty level on most but not all games depending as well on the type of game. The action types usually are run at the highest to create more tasks.


----------



## 34erd

Some games aren't fun on the highest difficulty, like Call of Duty 2, all it does is add endless spawning.  I've been playing FarCry on the highest difficulty though lately, and as long as you keep patient and play tacticly, its much more fun than playing on easier settings.


----------



## PC eye

With Half Life 2 if you go back on some of the screen shots posted earlier by going back and forth from the cottage to the rail road bridge more and more combines were generated to give you that added effect there of facing an army especially flying over them with a dune buggy.  
 The games where you get stuck in long drawn out scenes with nothing going on when you running on the higher levels does get a little tiresome. At those times you can just about park your feet on the desk and doze off! It depends usually on the game itself for choosing the best level especially if you have been playing it for sometime.

 When looking at the screens above you know right off that a game mod was used there called "dancer" to give the appearance of them doing a twist when you blast'em with a certain weapon. But even at a lesser difficulty setting the game there has some tough spots to make it through running just the basic game.


----------



## H-Bomb

Hitman: Blood Money




Silent Assasin baby!!!



Fully-pimped weapons.


----------



## skidude

Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion


----------



## jp198780

woow, very nice screenshots guys.


----------



## Ekim401

<img src="http://i6.tinypic.com/1zfr3ep.jpg"<br><br><img src="http://i6.tinypic.com/1zfr6zq.jpg"<br><br><img src="http://i6.tinypic.com/1zfr8yx.jpg"


----------



## Ekim401

<img src="http://i6.tinypic.com/1zfr3ep.jpg" <br><br> <img src="http://i6.tinypic.com/1zfr6zq.jpg" <br><br> <img src="http://i6.tinypic.com/1zfr8yx.jpg"


----------



## Ekim401

no html? lol


----------



## Geoff

Ekim401 said:
			
		

> no html? lol


*I'll edit it for you*


----------



## PC eye

Now gee... where have we seen that guy on the walkway before?  But at least you know combines have their own hangups.


----------



## jp198780

like the 1st 1.


----------



## Geoff

*Weird*

Im not sure if any of you have had this problem before, but this is what CSS looks like for me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I dont have a problem with any other game, including DoDS.  I re-installed the video card drivers and restored the speeds back to stock but it's still there.  I completely uninstalled steam and i'm getting the updates right now, but i'm not sure if it will work.

It seems like wall hacks of some sort, since i can see through walls in some spots, but it's incredibly hard to see enemies.


----------



## skidude

Is Vsync on or off? Could be a visual tearing issue.


----------



## PC eye

It looks more like a bad install of the game itself unless you run that off of a disk where there was either damage or simply a bad copy. Another thing to look at from your signature is a mismatch of memory. It looks like you have a 128mb dimm mixed with either a pair of 256mbs or a 512mb. If you added a 128mb just to enable dual channel it certainly hasn't been worth it for DoDS.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:
			
		

> Is Vsync on or off? Could be a visual tearing issue.


Vsync is off.

Now the weird thing is that Day of Defeat Source works perfectly fine, and they share alot of the same files.  



> Another thing to look at from your signature is a mismatch of memory. It looks like you have a 128mb dimm mixed with either a pair of 256mbs or a 512mb. If you added a 128mb just to enable dual channel it certainly hasn't been worth it for DoDS.


I have a 512MB and a 256MB stick, both DDR400.  And this motherboard doesnt support dual channel so thats not why, I just wanted some extra memory since 512MB isnt really enough.  However if I get artifacts again after the new install of steam, then I may take out the 256MB and just use the 512MB.

I also don't get the connection between having dual-channel and playing DoDS...


----------



## Burgon

The map from that pic is downloaded of the net. not part of steams products


----------



## P11

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Vsync is off.
> 
> Now the weird thing is that Day of Defeat Source works perfectly fine, and they share alot of the same files.
> 
> 
> I have a 512MB and a 256MB stick, both DDR400.  And this motherboard doesnt support dual channel so thats not why, I just wanted some extra memory since 512MB isnt really enough.  However if I get artifacts again after the new install of steam, then I may take out the 256MB and just use the 512MB.
> 
> I also don't get the connection between having dual-channel and playing DoDS...


I had a similar problem, hopefully this isn't yours because it was caused by faulty video card memory. I returned the card for a new one and havent had any problems since.


----------



## Geoff

Well I re-installed the game and it seems to work fine now, I guess a game file became corrupt somehow.  Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## mrjack

Did you check the integrity of the CSS files when you had the problem?


----------



## Geoff

No I didn't, I never knew you could do that.  When I reinstalled the game I installed it from the CD's, but I doubt it had anything to do with it.


----------



## mrjack

Just right-click on *Counter-Strike Source* in the *My Games* tab and click on *Properties*. Then go to the *Local Files* tab in the new window and then click on *Verify integrity of game cache...*


----------



## Geoff

Thanks mrjack, but I dont have that problem now so there isnt a need for me to check it right now.

Anyways, back to the screenshots


----------



## PC eye

Burgon said:
			
		

> The map from that pic is downloaded of the net. not part of steams products



 The top image is from HL2: Episode One while the bottom one is seen in one of the early game maps in HL2 itself. At the beginning and end of Half Life as well you see the same character namely the mystery G man. As far as CS I've only tried the deathmatch link that comes with HL2.

 OMEGA should realize that keeping multiple dimms the same size as well as type increases the performance value whether on a dual or strictly single channel board. This is even more critical at times for a gaming system.


----------



## vroom_skies

You guys ready for some F.E.A.R.

Servers:





Lets go swimming:




She makes me violent:




You shouldn't make me violent:


----------



## Ku-sama

sweeeet


----------



## 34erd

Yeah, lol, those shockwave's are awesome.

I think I'm finally gonna get F.E.A.R. sometime soon.


----------



## PC eye

Fear is looking over some ancient ruins in peace and quiet 

 and then suddenly all ..... breaks loose! 


 Of course Mullins would say just another day at the office.


----------



## vroom_skies

^^Your just jealous lol^^


----------



## PC eye

vroom_skies said:
			
		

> ^^Your just jealous lol^^



 I can assure you that Mullins in Soldier of Fortune II doesn't have time to get jealous about anything. Kicking tail and taking names counts there.


----------



## 34erd

Gotta love SOF:II's gore system


----------



## JSquier

vroom_skies said:
			
		

> You guys ready for some F.E.A.R.
> 
> Servers:



I saw this pic and thought I was looking at a server room for real   lol Damn games are getting to be looking real


----------



## jp198780

holy crap!! them graphics are very good.


----------



## PC eye

The graphics in games has been getting better with more detail in the last few years due to newer and better technologies being applied to home pcs. Graphics designers have had far superior setups long before these however. 



 With the better graphics it even seems like the games can take you places.


----------



## Praetor

> The graphics in games has been getting better with more detail in the last few years due to newer and better technologies being applied to home pcs. Graphics designers have had far superior setups long before these however.


Yeah but for the most part, the graphics designers dont work in a fully renderered environment, they make the models, the level designers deside where the models go etc ... the game looks only as good as the hardware and graphcis enginer is able to provide.


----------



## PC eye

Someone has to do the testing while in the development stages before the final version is ready for release to the market. The better the hardware on a gamer's system the better the appearance since the higher settings in the game itself are supported. The graphics in SOF2 are far better then earlier games due to newer hardwares being available. In 2 years time Half Life 2 and other games have seen even better with the hardwares marketed since. That has made it easier for game designers to come out with designs that run on a wider range of hardware types.


----------



## spike27z




----------



## Geoff

Very nice score!  We should play online sometime.


----------



## spike27z

I usually am not quite that good

sure we should play


----------



## Geoff

spike27z said:
			
		

> I usually am not quite that good
> 
> sure we should play


What server do you usually play on?

One of my favorites is "The Pantless-Clan", which has FF Off and there are always at least 20 ppl there.


----------



## Yasu

Thought I'd post this one again...very odd position for him...


----------



## spike27z

lol ^

I've played on pantless a few times I think. I don't really have any regulars though, just go wherever has a good amount of people and a map I want.

if you wanna add me on steam friends, my email's [email protected]


----------



## Kornowski

I've got a screenshot for you guys, Its from Hitman 2...
I did edit it a little bit thought, its still pretty funny!







What do you think?


----------



## soccerdude

Those are amazing graphics.  How do you take a screan shot like that when you run a game?


----------



## Kornowski

Are you on about the Hitman Screenshot I posted?
I used the screenshot button (normanll F12) and then I added the text along the top...


----------



## soccerdude

That's it lol it's that east?  Thanks


----------



## Kornowski

I think it's F12, check the game controls, it'll be there...


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from Prey:


----------



## statue12

Thats another one of prey.


----------



## PC eye

There's certainly nothing like shooting up a place. Lt.Mullins does that often. 

 "Hey buddy need a light?" 

 "Going for a swim sounds good right about now!" 

 "Well it started out as a good idea in this weather lately!"


----------



## statue12

what game is that above


----------



## aspire

wow great graphics man !!


----------



## jp198780

i like the 1 where your shooting that guy lol.


----------



## PC eye

statue12 said:
			
		

> what game is that above



 I currently have over 6,000 screen shots from Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix GOLD. They have a tendency to lack contrast however. Even when bringing up the gamma setting in the game to brighten it the screens still come out with less detail here. If you look through the earlier posts in this thread you will see the ones from Half Life 2 and HL2 Episode One that were added.


----------



## The_Other_One

I finally got the full version of Need For Speed Most Wanted!  Hehe, I might post other piccies later on.  I just managed to snag this pretty neat one earlier today.


----------



## speedyink

Been playing on HL2 episode 1 lately.

Thought that was a cool angle with the lighting


----------



## spike27z




----------



## speedyink

^^ WHOA!  Sweet graphics!  I heard there was no spawn points in RL though....


----------



## PC eye

HEADS UP! Everybody. HL2 is finally back on the machine.


----------



## Royrog

Hows this for a glitch


----------



## PC eye

Help! I'm being disassembled! Looks like one of the game files didn't quite decode fully there when logging on to their server.


----------



## spike27z

oh yeah? how about this:


----------



## PC eye

*Total Graphical Distortion!*

   !!!


----------



## Geoff

Are those random, or are you trying to make the game malfunction?


----------



## spike27z

no, after I get that crazy lag I was telling you about I get some glitching, usually it's nothing like that, just maybe some checkerboarding etc. not artifacting. that was coming up instead of the the like old tape fuzz, that's what usually glitches..

i know it's not serious though, it doesn't stay, just odd glitches after that massive lag


----------



## PC eye

Just when getting Half Life 2 reinstalled and running again I ran into some familiar faces too. 

 These guys are always an annoyance for some reason. 

 

 

 


 Boy when they say get of town by sundown they mean it! 

 

  Not these guys again. 

 

 


 Guess I'm running into problems too.


----------



## Geoff

Wow, you seem to have gone through the game pretty quickly!


----------



## PC eye

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Wow, you seem to have gone through the game pretty quickly!



 Now what could ever give you that idea?


----------



## statue12

Prey again its awrsome


----------



## statue12




----------



## statue12

sorry for posting them seperate as ive been posting them as im playing.


----------



## PC eye

I simply go through the screens after going completely through the game more then once. Perhaps why I ended up with well over 100,000 screen shots.


----------



## bball4life

gosh spyke that stinks, I would be mad if my dod:source did that.  BTW omega what is your name when you play on pantless for dod I used to play on those servers all the time.


----------



## spike27z

it's not what it normally looks like for me, just a crazy glitch I had in the fuzz screen stuff


----------



## DCIScouts

That bus pic is really creepy...  Glad I don't ride the cheese wagon anymore!!!


----------



## PC eye

How would you like to be in this place and run into someone not quite so friendly???


----------



## bball4life

spike27z said:
			
		

> it's not what it normally looks like for me, just a crazy glitch I had in the fuzz screen stuff


I know, I have issues with games every once in a while too, its unavoidable.


----------



## PC eye

I'm still trying to find a way to convert png files into jpgs without visual distortions being seen SOF2 screens. The second problem I run right into is the level of contrast in the captures where the background even what is supposed daylight is too dark to distinguish at times. There are occasions when some great shots are nice and clear. As far as glitches you'll see those in just about any game at times. Then the next time or after it will run great. Sometimes a program line isn't loaded correctly or fully.


----------



## spike27z

me surfing in css


----------



## skidude

Hey why isnt this a stick anymore? I dont want my 231-page thread to die! 

BTW Prey looks awesome!


----------



## bball4life

Keep it alive people, come on


----------



## Beyond

Hard to keep alive when there's hardly anything new to post screenshots of..


----------



## bball4life

Beyond said:
			
		

> Hard to keep alive when there's hardly anything new to post screenshots of..


Then I guess its time to post some screenshots of the classics.


----------



## thealmightyone

The morning after...


----------



## skidude

thealmightyone said:
			
		

> The morning after...




Beer+Guns=bad


----------



## skidude

Oh man i just have to post this one (you WoW users will get a laugh)


----------



## PC eye

I know! Just taking a walk when things seem to be nice and quiet can still be a hard thing to do at times.


----------



## Aaron1100us

I haven't played any games for a long time.  I just re-installed Quake II the other day.  Dang,  this must be a crappy game for graphics.  My old POS MX 420 was doing between 55-60 FPS.


----------



## Aaron1100us

Another.  I love the BFG, its my favorite.


----------



## Aaron1100us

One more


----------



## Mattu

Don't laugh (it's about the only thing my integrated graphics chip can handle   ) This is a screen shot of Zoo Tycoon:


----------



## bball4life

I like how you have the what looks like a shark tank right next to the elephants  .  Keeping all the animals in an organized fashion I see.


----------



## diduknowthat

What a coincidence...


----------



## skidude

roflmfao!! Thats an awesome one.

WoW screens:


----------



## spike27z

collection from dod:s I took tonight playing..

such a good looking map









nice beach (and a levitating guy, lol)




shiny..nice graphics


----------



## Beyond

spike27z said:
			
		

> collection from dod:s I took tonight playing..



what settings are you playing at?


----------



## Mattu

bball4life said:
			
		

> I like how you have the what looks like a shark tank right next to the elephants  .  Keeping all the animals in an organized fashion I see.


Yep I try too. Oh and it is a shark tank.


----------



## spike27z

Beyond said:
			
		

> what settings are you playing at?


everything maxed, lol


----------



## bball4life

spike27z said:
			
		

> everything maxed, lol


On what resolution, i have a 7800gt and get laggy with everything on high, but then again most of my lag is from my stupid ping, I hate wireless internet.


----------



## spike27z

1280x1024

vsync off, btw


----------



## skidude

bball4life said:
			
		

> but then again most of my lag is from my stupid ping, I hate wireless internet.



Weird, Im on wireless and I never lag, works great in CSS, WoW, etc....


----------



## Synay

And here is my car and really strange?  police car which I just smashed.

Taken from NFS Most Wanted.


----------



## ckfordy

here are some FEAR screenshots

[img=http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/9448/untitledja1.th.jpg]


----------



## Synay

And here is another of my gloriousmoments in NFS Most Wanted


----------



## 34erd

Dark Messiah Might and Magic demo:


----------



## H-Bomb

Dark Messiah looks like it's gonna be good fun.


----------



## PC eye

Mullins in SoF2 has been having some fun lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You run into characters like this often enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FOOVAR! for that guy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now where the heck did she come from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look! up in the balcony. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Gee... I got to climb roof tops to get away from her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So much for that idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Double Trouble! they got you.


----------



## Geoff

Synay said:


> And here is another of my gloriousmoments in NFS Most Wanted


I love driving the dump truck or cement truck and running into roadblocks, it's fun to see cop cars fly thew the air!


----------



## Pr0

Lets see some cs source screenshots here. Some funny ones


----------



## vroom_skies

[-0MEGA-];398473 said:
			
		

> I love driving the dump truck or cement truck and running into roadblocks, it's fun to see cop cars fly thew the air!



Are there cheats or something for the game I don't know about?


----------



## ADE

How do you make a screen shot?


----------



## ckfordy

ADE said:


> How do you make a screen shot?


 

You press the screenshot button on your keyboard and then open paint and press control and V and the screenshot should be there.  Or you can go to www.fraps.com and download fraps and you can set it to take screenshots.


----------



## kb2114




----------



## The_Other_One

GTA Most Wanted!  - Oh dear, I think they realized I'm not one of them...


----------



## PC eye

Aw crap! Here we go on another mission. Wait a minute this isn't... it's in WWII? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Now did someone say there was a "METAL OF HONOR" in all of this?


----------



## Master Mind

The_Other_One said:


> GTA Most Wanted!  - Oh dear, I think they realized I'm not one of them...



GTA most wanted?? grand theft auto most wanted...ive never seen it here in aus?


----------



## WeatherMan

Lol I think he means Need For Speed Most Wanted.

Anyway heres a Screeny of Oblivion

That max I can get it to with my card without bad frames.


----------



## Master Mind

Bootup05 said:


> Lol I think he means Need For Speed Most Wanted.



yeah i was a lil confussed. nice pic by the way, not bad gfx


----------



## The_Other_One

Hehe, Im suprised noone caught on


----------



## PC eye

The_Other_One said:


> Hehe, Im suprised noone caught on


 
 I know that. You know that. Let's see how long it takes!   I loved throwing the MofH screens in on top of it.


----------



## The_Other_One

Here's another screen shot.  So I lied about the name    Anyone know what game these are actually from?


----------



## PC eye

That wouldn't be "Smokey and The Bandit XV" now would it?


----------



## ReturnToEmpire

i was just wondering/hoping anybody had some old diablo 2 screenshots. that was an amazing game.


----------



## ADE

*I have won those...*



Yo-Yo said:


> thats all my computer can do.





Motoxrdude said:


> I wonder if anyone won with those settings.



They require a LOT of math.


----------



## PC eye

ReturnToEmpire said:


> i was just wondering/hoping anybody had some old diablo 2 screenshots. that was an amazing game.


 
 I have never run Diablo 2. But I can easily run the original 8bit Duke Nukem with DosBox. But you will have to excuse the color distortion when trying to make a screen capture with a Windows utility. 

 

 

 

 


 Ut ohhhhh BIG TROUBLE with this guy! 

 


 Gee? Now how was that done running 8bit games on an XP system?


----------



## burnitdown

pceye i think you killed my 56k connection with all those long strings of pics


----------



## PC eye

Gee? That was just some of the old stuff there. Go back early in the thread and look at some Half Life 2 screen for a modem roast for sure.


----------



## burnitdown

i did... it was hell.... and the dos games loaded ok... thats more of aols capacity


----------



## PC eye

Did you find DosBox or run another virtual drive mounting program? With 98SE you could use the step by step process and load only the basic dos(not autoexec.bat file) to run it there or a list of other old dos programs. It still seems odd hearing the original Duke Nukem sound through 5.1 surround speakers instead of the board speaker for sure.


----------



## Pr0

Post some Oblivion please.. Or is it too much for your pc?


----------



## bball4life

ADE said:


> They require a LOT of math.


Actually it requires a lot of luck.  On those settings there is no way to determing where all of them are, there aren't enough safe places next to each other, some of them are randomely stuck out there, so you can determine the odds of it being safe, but you can't be 100% sure.


----------



## PC eye

First you have to have Oblivion in order to capture some screen shots. If you have Oblivion get a screen shot utility yourself for it.


----------



## ADE

*The old NO you can't-yes I can thing*



Pr0 said:


> Post some Oblivion please.. Or is it too much for your pc?



Maybe the game just isn't that good. Maybe it is and just no one did that yet. Maybe someone did, and there's too much to look in. Maybe you should do a search for it. Maybe, I should use the word maybe so much, or maybe I shouldn't point out my, already oblivious mistakes, but would I be doing that if they wernt mistakes? Hmmm.... Maybe.


----------



## ADE

bball4life said:


> Actually it requires a lot of luck.  On those settings there is no way to determing where all of them are, there aren't enough safe places next to each other, some of them are randomely stuck out there, so you can determine the odds of it being safe, but you can't be 100% sure.



In the rules it tells you how to spot a mine and how to figure out where they are.


----------



## PC eye

Mullins hit something other then a mine here.


----------



## bball4life

ADE said:


> In the rules it tells you how to spot a mine and how to figure out where they are.


Oh I know how to play that game, its just in that sitution there aren't enough numbers that would pop up to let you know where they are.  Yes most of it is math, but its partly luck when it comes to hitting some of them.


----------



## ADE

True. I can't deny that. Without a sufficient amount of data, you couldn't put together the formula that will aid you in the finding the mine without some random guesses that will expose the numbers to find a safe way to pin point the mines...That some real Einstin S**T right there.


----------



## bball4life

ADE said:


> That some real Einstin S**T right there.


Lol, I think Einstein would even have some trouble narrowing it down and being 100% positive.  But he could probably narrow it down pretty far.


----------



## The_Other_One

Not something you want to see when trying to run from the cops


----------



## PC eye

LOOK OUT! AAAAAAWWWW.....    !!! CRASH!!! It's wipeout time! aw crap!


----------



## DCIScouts

Wow, you'd definitely be six feet under after that encounter...


----------



## Archangel

I guess now its my turn to keep this threat alive.. ^_^

he're are some Ghost recon advanced warfighter shots


















1280x1024, and everything maxed out.     its not the best game in graffics ive ever seen,  but still it looks pretty nice.
and the gameplay is awesome.   ( but on my 6800GT, it was a bloody dia-show,..   3 / 4 fps :S )


----------



## mrjack

Some of those textures are really bad.


----------



## ghost

mrjack said:


> Some of those textures are really bad.


Yeah he does need a lill AA/AF


----------



## Geoff

mrjack said:


> Some of those textures are really bad.



Ya, especially the cars and stuff.  I thought that game was suppose to have really high-end graphics...


----------



## Burgerbob

Its alright, but PCGamer didnt like that game, and niether do i. And i had it at 1152*864, everything maxed (including AA and everything). Of course, i get no FPS, but it still didnt look as good as Half Life 2.


----------



## Burgerbob

Heres me screwing around with my new game that i cant play on the internet!


----------



## Burgerbob

This concludes my screens of the BF2 mess around spree... for now...


----------



## skidude

Just got FEAR, it owns!


----------



## Archangel

ghostfacesuk said:


> Yeah he does need a lill AA/AF




hehe.. thats already maxed out.. 
the screenshots look worse than you notice it in game tough


----------



## PC eye

You certainly don't mind if I drop in do you? says Freeman to a combine! 


 I didn't think you would! remarks Freeman afterwards!


----------



## The_Other_One

New twist to NFS Most Wanted.  I cropped a bit out as there's a good bit of dead space infront of the car


----------



## PC eye

You mean you go past the 18 wheeler without a mishap? 
(not in my other life though.  !!!)


----------



## lovely?

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]

sure hope that they didn't screw up the res. the graphics were awsome...


----------



## Pr0

GO CONROEE

[


----------



## ADE

Pr0 said:


> GO CONROEE
> 
> [



Holy S**t.


----------



## 34erd

Pr0 said:


> GO CONROEE
> 
> [



Quit drooling over benchmarks and use your rig properly


----------



## Geoff

What settings was the test done at?

Run the test @ 1280x1024 maxed out, then re-post.


----------



## ADE

> use your rig properly


 I don't understand what you mean by that. To me that doesn't make sense.


----------



## PC eye

ADE said:


> I don't understand what you mean by that. To me that doesn't make sense.


 
 One is druling over benchmarks while the other is being a little crtical of the other.


----------



## spike27z

thought this looked neat so I took a screenshot


----------



## Pr0

Ok here it is resolution settings at 1280x1024... Ok i know i will be getting High end GPU for dx10 when it comes out. Now will a dx10 high end GPU work with my current rig?


----------



## PC eye

If it requires DX10 you will be stumped there when it won't run. That's not to be out until 2008. I won't worry about rushing into it quite yet.


----------



## 34erd

> That's not to be out until 2008. I won't worry about rushing into it quite yet.


Actually it should be out by the beginning of next year... but most new DX10 games (crysis, huxley, FS10) will run DX9.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

those battlefield 2 screenshots look so purdy compared to my all un-maxed out settings i cant wait to get my new graphics card now!


----------



## PC eye

34erd said:


> Actually it should be out by the beginning of next year... but most new DX10 games (crysis, huxley, FS10) will run DX9.


 
 By the time everything is requiring the DX10 level 2008 will probably be over even if you see DX10 and many games as well as some new cards out for it. All new games seen at this time require DX9 after that has now been out for a lengthy period of time. But why rush at the first DX10 cards to find a list of better models just by simply waiting a little longer?


----------



## Pr0

My system moves superfast and the mouse when its set to this much hertz


----------



## PC eye

Well at a refresh rate of 200htz you will have fun finding a monitor that will support that. You haven't gained anything there. Crts usually max at 85 to 90htz if that.


----------



## Pr0

here is a test inside the cs source videocard test to the max settings


----------



## 34erd

Meh... stop running benchmarks and actually PLAY your games


----------



## Pr0

Last ones


----------



## PC eye

Look back in the thread far enough and you will find some wild screens with the old AGP card used then. So far the newer Radeon PCI-E card has done just as well without a need to bench everything.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Me riding the walls in FlatOut 2:


----------



## PC eye

Let's see if you can drive through here fast. None of the other cars made it!


----------



## PC eye

Let's see if you can drive through here with that car. No one else was able to!


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

The_Other_One said:


> Not something you want to see when trying to run from the cops



Thats NFSMW right? How did you get it to view inside the car?


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Here are some of my NFSMW screens of my bounties and cars.


----------



## dirrocte

I have some screenshots but my computer takes em all in .tga how can i change that?


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

get the free fraps and it will save them as bmp, and you can easily convert it to jpg.


----------



## PC eye

dirrocte said:


> I have some screenshots but my computer takes em all in .tga how can i change that?


 
 If you want one of the best image file converters IrFanView has a great one at no charge. Their home page is at http://www.irfanview.com/  You won't have to convert from this to that to get to something else.


----------



## speedyink

Been playin Black & White 2 lateley


----------



## PC eye

Personally I prefer a little more detail and realism in the games I run.


----------



## Maddhatter

here's a few i took from rome total war..all archers in the first set for the sake of the screenshot (i thought it looked cool)


----------



## Burgerbob

I still love these, finally converted them to JPG, now they are big!


----------



## Maddhatter

couple from microsoft flight simulator pre-release demo


----------



## PC eye

Don't you know G.Freeman loves to get on some CP nerves?! 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 aaaawwwwrrrrgghhh...
 You don't think he'll try that again do you? 
 Oops! spoke too soon!


----------



## Maddhatter

well since i figured out this screenshot thing i'll post some more...my first few were crap  and on the flight sim ones fraps crapped out on me so i flew around for about 45 minutes thinking i was taking shots but only the first 2 came out go figure


----------



## WeatherMan

Heres one of mine from Oblivion





Thats with everything maxxed out at 1024 x 768 except for textures, there on medium.

Thats all my card can take

Edit: The things compressed as a JPEG, thats why it looks a bit crappy.


----------



## Maddhatter

here's some of oblivion maxed with 4x AA on 1024 x 768








thats at the anvil lighthouse if anyone wondered....excellent place for some good screenshots


----------



## Pr0

Now is 377.77 a normal fps score in cs source game?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Maddhatter said:


> here's some of oblivion maxed with 4x AA on 1024 x 768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats at the anvil lighthouse if anyone wondered....excellent place for some good screenshots


What are your stats in that game?


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Maddhatter said:


> here's some of oblivion maxed with 4x AA on 1024 x 768
> 
> thats at the anvil lighthouse if anyone wondered....excellent place for some good screenshots



Do they have a demo of oblivion?


----------



## Pr0




----------



## 34erd

Pr0, ya play any games on that rig, or just benchmarks...


----------



## Pr0

34erd said:


> Pr0, ya play any games on that rig, or just benchmarks...



Just benchmarks so far. Im waiting for oblivion to arrive then its going to be oblivions turn with the fps to the max.


----------



## Pr0

What is the latest highend game out now? besides Prey


----------



## Maddhatter

i don't believe there's a demo for oblivion and as for my stats i was level 3 not too far into it but thats all gone now...my HD crapped out so i lost all my saves..i tried to log on with it as a slave and salvage some things but it was apparently not my day and i managed to strip an IDE cable inside the drive was a very old cable...so i figured now was as good a time as any to swap to SATA.....and i personally don't think prey is all that great looking i should give it a chance i guess i haven't even played the demo but i did look at some screens


----------



## Burgerbob

Maddhatter said:


> i don't believe there's a demo for oblivion and as for my stats i was level 3 not too far into it but thats all gone now...my HD crapped out so i lost all my saves..i tried to log on with it as a slave and salvage some things but it was apparently not my day and i managed to strip an IDE cable inside the drive was a very old cable...so i figured now was as good a time as any to swap to SATA.....and i personally don't think prey is all that great looking i should give it a chance i guess i haven't even played the demo but i did look at some screens



Prey is based on the Doom 3 engine, so its not all that special, but all the biological effects are pretty cool.


----------



## DCIScouts

Yeah, I think the more accurate question is what's the most recent/good looking game engine.  Which would have to be Oblivion in my opinion...


----------



## skidude

Pr0 said:


> Now is 377.77 a normal fps score in cs source game?



Thats an awesome score in the stress test. I also have an X1900XTX and i only get like 160 FPS.... must be your processor which lets it run wild.


----------



## PC eye

DCIScouts said:


> Yeah, I think the more accurate question is what's the most recent/good looking game engine. Which would have to be Oblivion in my opinion...


 
 GEE? Nobody like the HL2 Steam engine anymore.   I think I'm going to start falling into serious depression there fast.   Or I can simply take a look at a recent screen? 



 Aw crap! I'm in for it now!  !!!


----------



## Maddhatter

half life 2 still looks very good its just not a new game


----------



## PC eye

It's not the latest out with Episode One out back in Dec./January. But it still has a bit of action and some fun with the difficulty of each game map. If you can get through all game maps in one day's time you are the exceptional player there for a single player. When I finish the current game I'll just have to get some more Episode One shots going. That's the drawback of swapping hard drives and ending up in a new build.


----------



## Maddhatter

what i look for in games is something with replayability...something with some minor at least micromanagement like rome total war...even the old caesar 3 game is excellent...i shoot for open ended games if possible unless its something i really wanna play..i did buy half life 2 but im not much for online gaming especially not fps but it is a very good game


----------



## PC eye

HL2 is open ended in that you can expect to see an Episode Two somewhere along the line. At this time you can download E1 free if you are already running HL2 as an addon. When it first came out at the beginning of the year you had to buy that separately.

Lost Coast was a small addon released earlier that was left out of HL2. Duke Nukem Forever???    Forever waiting that is!   I can imagine what the graphics would look like on an updated XP/Vista version.  !!!


----------



## Maddhatter

ever heard of americas army?


----------



## PC eye

There's an endless number of titles! That one does ring a bell. But it was most likely passed over here for another game. That's been out for a few years now hasn't it?


----------



## skidude

I love the Source engine.... but I found HL2 to be rather boring and repetitive.... not quite what I was expecting but it was still good.


----------



## Maddhatter

yea americas army has been out for a few years...its a free game squad based online play...i play it from time to time its pretty good you should check it out


----------



## Pr0

Well HL2 is good game too. Its just that i get even more fps in this game


----------



## vroom_skies

Any one can get high fps from just staring at a wall. Get some action shots going.


----------



## PC eye

vroom_skies said:


> Any one can get high fps from just staring at a wall. Get some action shots going.


 
YEEE HAAA! I love getting some combines dancing around!  








Wait a minute now! Who said you could join the party?


----------



## Synay

A little from Tomb Raider Legends


----------



## Synay

And from Flatout 2

BEFORE 






and AFTER


----------



## s_m_w_d

Sniper Fish




The dog is going to get it


----------



## Pr0

Just Curios. whats the max fps people have got with Oblivion running in HDR v.sync and full screen enable? And How come you cant use HDR and AA at the same time?


----------



## 34erd

Pr0 said:


> Just Curios. whats the max fps people have got with Oblivion running in HDR v.sync and full screen enable? And How come you cant use HDR and AA at the same time?



You need to install the ATi "chuck patch": http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=21960


----------



## Pr0

Well here it is.. With Only 1 x1900xtx. HDR + AA maxed out. My monitor only supports 75 hertz otherwise i could of gotten more then 75 at this rate.


----------



## Pr0




----------



## tweaker

Pr0 just a couple of things.

1. Disable VSync

2. Invest in a decent monitor, low res gaming is a _real _waste with that machine

3. If to brag about FPS, make sure to use some scenes where theres actually happening something, you know a little bit of action?


----------



## skidude

Cmon dude.... at least submit some shots which take advantage of the game engine.... then talk about FPS... These shots are at 1152x864 with full graphics, 4x AA but with HDR turned off, I dont like that effect. Still average about 45-50 FPS outdoors.

O and BTW there is no way in hell those shots are with the graphics settings maxed... just look at the difference between these shots and his.


----------



## tweaker

*Btw*

This is a must for us Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion fans. 



			
				tweakguides.com said:
			
		

> *Highly Recommended Mods*
> 
> The following are free mods I highly recommend that you install. These are mods I have installed on my own system, and are safe and effective. From time to time I will add to this list of 'must-have' mods:
> 
> Landscape LOD Replacement 1.1 (28MB) - This mod replaces all the distant blurry LOD landscapes with better looking higher resolution textures. This means you don't have to use the _uGridsToLoad_ command, and hence you won't experience any major performance reductions or visual glitches. Note that Version 1.1 of this mod provides improved performance over the original version, so it is recommmended that you upgrade to it - more details here.
> 
> Landscape LOD Replacement (Border Regions) 1.1 (48MB) - By the same author as the mod above, this mod fixes all the blurry landscapes from the border regions as well. Note that Version 1.1 of this mod provides improved performance over the original version, so it is recommmended that you upgrade to it.
> 
> Normal Map LOD Replacement (16.5MB) - This mod replaces all the normal maps for distant land - basically it improves the shadows in all distant terrain, and is a great complement to the Landscape LOD Replacement mods further above.
> 
> High Resolution Lanscape LOD Replacement Pack (325 MB) - If you're still not happy with the appearance of the landscapes, you can try this high resolution lanscape LOD replacement pack containing two parts: the normal landscapes (110MB) and the border region landscapes (215MB). It uses higher resolution replacement textures which will only work on Nvidia 6 and 7 series and ATI X1000 series graphics cards. More importantly they will generally increase stuttering and reduce FPS by up to 10-20%. Only recommended for those with very high-end graphics cards with 512MB of Video RAM. I personally use and recommend the regular landscape LOD replacements further above as they are a good compromise of performance and image quality.
> 
> _Note:_ These LOD replacement mods may not work properly if you have certain optimizations enabled in your graphics card control panel - See 'Graphics Control Panel Settings' under the Neat Stuff & Conclusion section of this guide for details. They also may not work once you patch the game to a newer version - see Updating Mods at the bottom of this page for a fix.
> 
> Better Grass Without Tiling (151KB) - This mod replaces the standard distant grass texture which shows very obvious tiling. This mod removes that tiling and hence grassy hills in the middle distance look much better. If you want to replace all your tiling textures - not just the grass - with non-tiling versions, you can try this Texture Tiling Replacement Pack (22MB). I personally prefer just the grass mod, as removing tiling from everything makes it look far too smooth in my opinion.
> 
> No More Annoying Messages Mod (3KB) - This simple mod removes the made-for-console periodic 'Loading Area' text message, as well as 'Your Horse is stabled outside the city gate' and 'The Dark Brotherhood is watching you' text prompts, but keeps the important ones. If you just want to remove the 'Loading Area' only, use the Lite Version of this mod. Highly recommended, as the 'Loading Area' messages totally ruin immersion while wandering around outdoors.
> 
> Color Map Mod (3MB) - This mod replaces the in-game world map with a color version; a nice visual touch.
> 
> 
> I'm aware that there are plenty of other mods out there at the moment, however the list above will only contain those mods I consider "essential" and would personally install on my system due to safety and compatibility reasons. Feedback on some of the other mods indicates that they can have unusual effects on the game, including visual glitches and even crashes, so I will only provide the "safe" must-have mods here. Make sure to check out the Mod sites further above yourself to see what else is out there if you're after a particular modification for Oblivion.
> 
> 
> *Installing Mods*
> 
> Installation instructions for each mod are usually included with the mod itself in a _Readme.txt_ file. Where instructions may not be provided (perhaps a sign the mod isn't very professional), the procedure typically involves extracting the contents of the mod archive into your _\Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Oblivion\Data_ directory (and subdirectories as required), then if necessary using the Oblivion Launcher, selecting 'Data Files' and ticking the mod from the listing shown there. Note that you should make sure to run Defrag after installing larger mods to reduce stuttering in the game.
> 
> Next, to make sure your mods are always detected by Oblivion, even after being patched, see the instructions under 'Updating Mods for New Version of Oblivion' further below. That method is quite simple and should work for most basic texture replacement mods, such as those I've recommended above. However, I've found that for the 'Grass Without Tiling' mod, I needed to create an empty text file, rename it to _ArchiveInvalidation.txt_, paste the path to the 'Grass Without Tiling' mod file into it (i.e paste the following into there _textures/landscape/terrainhdgrass01su.dds_), and then place this Archiveinvalidation.txt file into into my _\Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Oblivion\Data\_ directory. This isn't always necessary, but basically it tells Oblivion to always check for subdirectories under the default directories for added texture, sound, music and image mods, and load up whatever is in there. You can use this utility to automatically do it for you, adding the proper entries required.
> 
> *Update:* Based on further research by members of the Oblivion community, it turns out that due to (most likely) a bug in Oblivion, the ArchiveInvalidation.txt method doesn't necessarily work properly for all mods. The detailed explanation is here, but for those of you who just want the solution, it involves using the Oblivion Mod Manager utility. This utility makes the appropriate changes to your Oblivion files, but note that you need to install .NET 2.0 for it to work. If you're still having problems installing your mod and getting it to work correctly, try this Oblivion Mod FAQ for more detailed instructions. The instructions I provide above (and below) will work for the mods I recommend.
> 
> A final word of warning about mods - be careful, not all modders are experts, and sometimes installing a mod can bring with it odd effects or unexpected problems down the track. Choose mods carefully based on lots of user feedback and don't install many different mods at once - some are incompatible with each other. A badly installed mod can thoroughly ruin your saved games, so once again make sure to keep plenty of save points before installing a mod. The mods I recommend above are all proven to be relatively safe and thus I can recommend them for you to install. I do want to urge you though not to go nuts with mods.
> 
> *Update:* Apparently a person is distributing fake/malicious mods which you should not install. For more details and a list of such mods, see this thread on the Oblivion forums. If you've already installed any of these mods, obviously you should uninstall them as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> *Updating Mods For New Versions of Oblivion*
> 
> Some mods need to be updated each time a new patch is released for Oblivion, otherwise they may not work properly or at all. In such cases, it is wise to check the mod sites for a new version of the mod shortly after a patch is released. Otherwise changes to certain gameplay parameters may conflict with that in the new patch, and cause unintended consequences.
> 
> However, for simple mods which only have replacement textures, sounds or images, and hence no chance of actually conflicting with the latest patch update, you can resolve this easily yourself. Oblivion usually considers any replacement file 'old' if the file dates are older than that of the main Oblivion.esm file, and doesn't load them up. You can change the dates on your existing mod files yourself quickly and easily, following these instructions:
> 
> 1. Download the free FileDate Changer utility (20KB).
> 2. Extract the contents and run FileDate.exe
> 3. In the program, click 'Add Files', then browse to the mod directory where replacement textures reside. For example, for the LOD Texture Replacement files this should be _\Program Files\Bethesda Softworks\Oblivion\Data\textures\landscapelod\generated_.
> 4. Select all the mod files there (hold down SHIFT and highlight all the files), then click Open.
> 5. Back in the main program window, change the Creation and Modified dates to some new date, such as tomorrow's date (i.e. newer than the day you patched Oblivion).
> 6. Click 'Change File Dates' and it's done.
> 
> This method only works for mods which are simple replacements of existing Oblivion data, primarily mods based on texture, sound and image changes. I don't recommend this for any other type of mod which affects gameplay for example, and if you find it doesn't work properly for you, see further above for links to more detailed instructions.
> 
> The next section starts our look at the Oblivion In-Game settings in detail.


----------



## Maddhatter

awesome find dude...


----------



## Pr0

Thanks Tweaker Now it looks much better then before with distant high resolution textures.


----------



## Pr0

Damn these bears have really high health.





This creature has more life heath then me.


----------



## vroom_skies

Lets get some more FEAR in here:


























Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some more I just took:

























I thought this one was wallpaper worthly, so I edited out the huds.

















Bob


----------



## DCIScouts

Eww..., last one would creep me out...


----------



## vroom_skies

LOL. I must say, they did do a really good job on the skeltons.

Bob


----------



## skidude

Thanks for the mods tweaker, installing them now.


----------



## PC eye

Aw crap? Who ever heard of a zombie combine. It's going to be tough finding a parking spot around here. oh no! that's still alive!  !!! 


 This will take care of him. Don't worry. 

 


 Hey! don't worry about him. He just has some personal hangups.


----------



## Maddhatter

I couldn't allow PC eye to be the only one to make enemies fly  i woke my wife up laughing at this one


----------



## PC eye

He didn't think it was funny!




But you won't have a chance to ask him about that.


----------



## leetkyle

Zombine  Good to see so many people play HL2 : Episode 1.

This isn't actually a screenshot, just some impressive work I think  // Any other BF2 players out there?






Our team lost, but I still came first 

.. also loved this, I am [SF] leetkyle - although I don't carry the [SF] tag anymore.. Man, I love bombs! So hard to know when to release though..


----------



## PC eye

Nobody does like I does it! Combines make their flying debut. 

 


Up, Up, and Away.....!



What goes up must come daaa... doowwn... Incoming!









SPLAT!!! (that must have hurt!)


----------



## statue12

GT Legends


----------



## 34erd

PC eye, can you put your images on sperate lines so that we dont have to scroll across the whole page?


----------



## PC eye

34erd said:


> PC eye, can you put your images on sperate lines so that we dont have to scroll across the whole page?


 
 Unfortunately once you paste a link you can't undo that. In the editor all you see after the initial post is the images themselves.   I was trying to get them close without gaps between them. But lo and behold a zombine must have gotten into the works there.  !!!


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some more FEAR. Were going to have this thread closed down with all these pics. lol











































Tell me what you think.

Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

And even more:









































Tell me what you think


----------



## PC eye

Not bad for that game. Meanwhile I suddenly got caught in another..... BUG HUNT!   !!!


----------



## vroom_skies

I might have to go back to hl2 and beat you at your own screenshot game lol.
We'll see.
har har har


----------



## skidude

lol I dont think they will close down this thread cuz of too many images, many are gone (those who used photobucket a while back) so I wouldnt worry about it. Just keep those screens comin.


----------



## vroom_skies

O I know lol. I was just commenting on how many have been posted lately.
Thats all.


----------



## PC eye

Well you can "try" at least.  But I still haven't quite got all of the screens from Episode One yet. Aw crap! Just when you think bugs are gone out of this game.....  !  ! !













 'They got me....... argh... cough cough!


----------



## vroom_skies

PC eye said:


> Well you can "try" at least. . They got me....... argh... cough cough!



Try- that word is'nt in my vocabulary lol.

And you say that with 100hp and 100armor.


----------



## Maddhatter

thats right..bow to your master



what???



i said cleanup on aisle 5


----------



## PC eye

vroom_skies said:


> Try- that word is'nt in my vocabulary lol.
> 
> And you say that with 100hp and 100armor.


 
 I was just getting warmed up that's all!


----------



## ckfordy

Here are some from Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

I really perfer the 3dmark06 as a screenshot man o man check it out! 6500


----------



## speedyink

Decided to finish off Condemned finally.  I must say, I felt like I was playing a freakin movie, it was a great game!

He cut my friggin finger off!










Aaawww, crap, I gotta go in there???





Hmmm, Maybe this was a bad idea...


----------



## kobaj

Yay, I just beat this game, took me about 5 hours. Anywho, Just like last time, lets see if you can guess it. (it will probibly be a little easier than last time)


----------



## 34erd

Sim Tower?...


----------



## kobaj

Wow, that was fast, you spoiled my fun 

You ever played it?


----------



## 34erd

kobaj said:


> Wow, that was fast, you spoiled my fun
> 
> You ever played it?



Yeah, on the old macs at my school.


----------



## Maddhatter

it was fun at first then you realize you can get a good cash flow going and leave it on while you sleep....wake up feeling like donald trump


----------



## PC eye

Cash won't do you any good in City 17 for sure. "What another zombine shows out of nowhere. This is going to get messy!".









 "Aww crap... now we got antlions here as well."












 "yeeechs! that was close."


----------



## Mattu

Ok time for some old skhool zombies  





This is Zombies Ate My Neighbors playing on snes9x


----------



## DCIScouts

kobaj said:


> Wow, that was fast, you spoiled my fun
> 
> You ever played it?



The "TOWER" in writing in the upper left hand corner kinda gave it away for me...


----------



## PC eye

Did someone just say "old school zombies"?


----------



## Maddhatter

some i got from need for speed most wanted


----------



## WeatherMan

Heres a shot of Flatout 2.

Look at the crash damage


----------



## Pr0

Here is more Oblivion






You know this game reminds me of zelda how its turn out to be daylight and sunset etc.





And you see this bear!





how did he got in?









I couldnt get him out!!


----------



## PC eye

You crawled into a bear cave?    !!!


----------



## Pr0

That was a big rock not cave. I dont know how the bear manage to get in that Big rock.


----------



## PC eye

It's supposed to be a mythical experience where anything can happen. In the game there it seems the bear lives inside the rock. ut oh...


----------



## Maddhatter

how mythical are random crashes?


----------



## Archangel




----------



## PC eye

Maddhatter said:


> how mythical are random crashes?


 
 I'm not sure there. I've never seen a bear crawl out of a rock before.   You surely don't want one coming out from behind one.    !!!


----------



## zak4000

LOL theres were all taken wen i had my old comp....
Battlefield 1942, CoD, CoD 2, FlatOut and GTA San Andreas


----------



## PC eye

Man these bugs are getting on my nerves!   ! The bug bait doesn't either.





 Hey! Watch where you fire that thing Gordon!  !





 "Well then stand out of the way Alyxe!" says Freeman









 Now what? zombie halves crawling around?  





 "Nice shot! Gordon" mutters Alyxe sarcastically


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

Just bought oblivion here is my first pic


----------



## Pr0

Did she let you do all that?


----------



## Apokarteron

PC eye said:


> It's supposed to be a mythical experience where anything can happen. In the game there it seems the bear lives inside the rock. ut oh...



Good excuse for it to be drowned in bugs.


----------



## WeatherMan

A bit more of Flatout 2 





















And one of NFSMW 





One of FEAR Combat


----------



## PC eye

Apokarteron said:


> Good excuse for it to be drowned in bugs.


 
 If it's fortunate to meet up with bugs and not this crowd.  

 "Alright which one of you will stand on your head for me?" asks Freeman





"I wiiii....wwwill... " utters combine #1





"I will too! you deal with the zzzombiieeeess...  " mumbles combine #2


----------



## Archangel

PC eye said:


> Man these bugs are getting on my nerves!   !



I dont assume you ever tried to Play starship troopers,..  did you?


----------



## PC eye

Archangel said:


> I dont assume you ever tried to Play starship troopers,.. did you?


 
 No there's actually quite a few that I have never tried even in demos. There's a few others I'd love to get screens from however. Just don't crack any ribs when I get them posted.


----------



## Maddhatter

ah starship troopers is a fun fun game...just for the swarms


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine, playing F.E.A.R...     You gotta love granades!


----------



## WeatherMan

Heres another of mine from N4SMW


----------



## mrjack

"Old" game, but a pretty good game.


----------



## Archangel

indeed.. its really well made    Brothers in Arm's: road to hill 30


----------



## Archangel

no jokes about women at the wheel now...   









ever had the feeling of not beein welcome?


----------



## Pr0

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> Just bought oblivion here is my first pic



I love that picture


----------



## skidude

Me leveling to 60 today in WoW (FINALLY)


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

If thats EARTH then where Am I?
And hey pro look at the fps.


----------



## skidude

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> And hey pro look at the fps.



Guys quit arguing about who has the better FPS while looking at something such as the sky or the grass.... post screens which are interesting to look at, not just who has the better FPS.


----------



## CS Source Lover

why do they compare fps in this thread? I know pro will come up with 200 fps now that you showed him 100. Pro dont not post fps we know your pc owns oblivion now. show stopper you too. Just not as much as pros pc.


----------



## skidude

Lets jsut get back to posting cool screens of new and old games


----------



## PC eye

skidude said:


> Lets jsut get back to posting cool screens of new and old games


 
 Yaaaa hooooo........





 We'll all in for it nooooowwwwwwww..........    !!!


----------



## Artoonie

Unreal Tourney 99:





And just for fun, neopets!




(Look at lives&score)


----------



## Maddhatter

actually i have yet to see any proof pr0 even has the pc he claims....all i've seen are oblivion shots at 1024 x 768 with no AA and at best medium details....with his rig he should have no excuse for running that game at those settings


----------



## Yasu

> actually i have yet to see any proof pr0 even has the pc he claims....all i've seen are oblivion shots at 1024 x 768 with no AA and at best medium details....with his rig he should have no excuse for running that game at those settings


Shhh! Don't give him anymore chances to brag about his rig(honestly, it seems that's the only thing he's been doing lately). *hides*


----------



## Pr0

Maddhatter said:


> actually i have yet to see any proof pr0 even has the pc he claims....all i've seen are oblivion shots at 1024 x 768 with no AA and at best medium details....with his rig he should have no excuse for running that game at those settings



Does this look like 1024x768 to you? 
http://www.computerforum.com/21659-screenshot-contest-249.html


http://www.computerforum.com/9727-post-pic-your-pc-here-164.html

Dude look around the forum "3dmark06" and "post a pic of your pc" thread all in there.

Dont worry this wont be my last pc conroe quadro core is my next rig.


----------



## bball4life

Haven't posted here yet, so heres a quick one, finally got my comp working again.  I can play DOD:S again.  Just a quick screenie, I played ok .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmm don't know why its so small right now Image Shack keeps resizing it when I don't tell it to.


----------



## DCIScouts

Ok, let's just post some good and fun pics of games.  No need to try to one up other people.  That goes for everyone.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Maddhatter said:


> actually i have yet to see any proof pr0 even has the pc he claims



well here ya go. Thank me later pro. sorry this is off the subject.

http://www.computerforum.com/33342-3dmark06-scores-here-47.html#post405765


----------



## PC eye

DCIScouts said:


> Ok, let's just post some good and fun pics of games. No need to try to one up other people. That goes for everyone.


 
 Just let me know if they give you too much of a problem. I'll have to get Mullins back in here to handle things.  !!!


----------



## Archangel

skidude said:


> Me leveling to 60 today in WoW (FINALLY)



your first char?    ( hava a lvl 60 hunter and paladin myself  )














   that was our guild doing Blackwing lair yesterday,    first time there with our guild, and we killed 4 bosses 

( bah.. i hate it that photobucket resizes the pic's  )


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some of me playing good old COD2...

Insane body count!









Anyone else still play COD?


----------



## Shane

PC eye said:


> Just let me know if they give you too much of a problem. I'll have to get Mullins back in here to handle things.  !!!



Nice screenshot,

What game is that?


----------



## Geoff

PC eye said:


> Just let me know if they give you too much of a problem. I'll have to get Mullins back in here to handle things.  !!!



What game is that PC Eye?


----------



## Maddhatter

soldier of fortune 2


----------



## Archangel

Maddhatter said:


> soldier of fortune 2



would be my guess too


----------



## skidude

Archangel said:


> your first char?    ( hava a lvl 60 hunter and paladin myself  )



Ya it is, feels so good to finally be able to relax and not worry about leveling...


----------



## PC eye

[-0MEGA-];429529 said:
			
		

> What game is that PC Eye?


 
 The game there is Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix GOLD. Don't confuse that with Soldier of fortune(original).


----------



## Pr0

[-0MEGA-];429529 said:
			
		

> What game is that PC Eye?



I have that game guess i should post some pics.


----------



## PC eye

Pr0 said:


> I have that game guess i should post some pics.


 
 You'll first have to find where Lt. Mullins is in order to get any. He's always in the middle of something.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

Quit WoW while your life isn't engulfed in it,i spent so much time getting 3 level 60's,and i regret all the time and money i wasted on that game!


----------



## Pr0

Time to pwn





this is where it gets excited lol





OWNAGE!!!






Look what he is doing now


----------



## CS Source Lover

hahahaha that last soldier grabs his balls.


----------



## PC eye

I don't think that's the case there. This guy has a little more reason.









 I think you'll find Mullins has more on his mind.


----------



## Pr0

BOOM HEADSHOT


----------



## PC eye

Go back far anough in the thread and you'll find a few better the ones here.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Here is some of NFSMW, comparing my Golf GTi to my Vette.  Who wins? They are both very fast....lol.


----------



## Archangel

how did you get the camera in front of the car like that?


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Well, i use the Xbox 360 controller, which on there its Y.  But it should be L on the keyboard.


----------



## Ku-sama




----------



## PC eye

What good is an already dead zombie? How about one caught in a crossfire and some others that saw Freeman?









 3... 2... 1... LIFT OFF! oops? only 1/2 of a zombie there!





 How ironic... Number #2006


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Nice : )


----------



## Ku-sama

classic 8)


----------



## Ku-sama

aw, did i scare everyone off with my FF7?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

lol 15fps in ff7


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

lol.  FF7 is the best.  I have it on my rig, but i havent played it for LONG time.


----------



## Maddhatter

i have it on Playstation..lol i was laughing to myself at the 15 fps too


----------



## Ku-sama

its not lagging.... its the sole fact that thats how many FPS the game itself is rendering, not my videocard...


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Yea, its an old game.  Could have an FPS limiter on it too, most older games do.  Is there an option for that? I never looked.

I have a modified version of Silent Hill 1 for PC and if i turn the FPS limiter off on it everything goes at 600fps and is really f-ing fast.  Its pretty funny.


----------



## Geoff

PC Eye, how many times have you played HL2?


----------



## Ku-sama

well, its the game, it varies by itself...


----------



## PC eye

[-0MEGA-];432433 said:
			
		

> PC Eye, how many times have you played HL2?


 
 Gee??? I think I lost count some time back when Episode One came out.


----------



## Burgerbob

I know its hard to read... but im up to over 7000 kills now in Total Annihilation. Hope to hit 8000 soon.


----------



## rayZa

Quite a nice game for those who got decent pc.


----------



## 34erd

Dinner party gone wrong:


----------



## PC eye

Looks more like MOHAA!


----------



## WeatherMan

Just another 1 of Flatout 2


----------



## belfong

Man the sand road looks great there Is it flatout 2?


----------



## Beyond

belfong said:


> Man the sand road looks great there Is it flatout 2?





Bootup05 said:


> Just another 1 of Flatout 2


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Just another 1 of Flatout 2



Wow FO2 looks realy good.

Think im gonna download the demo for this and try it myself


----------



## mrjack

PC eye said:


> Looks more like MOHAA!



But alas, it is Brothers In Arms: Road To Hill 30.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Here are some screens from the best game ever made!!















I got stuck in a wall somehow lol.


----------



## 34erd

*Waits for PC eye to post*


----------



## PC eye

34erd said:


> *Waits for PC eye to post*


 
 "Someone" stole DUKE3D from me! Who dare do that? This is going to be total chaos around here.    













 Awww... crap! Mall security part time annoyance!


----------



## WeatherMan

More from Flatout 2


----------



## Geoff

I'll take some screenshots of the derby mode and post them here.


----------



## Calibretto




----------



## Blue




----------



## WeatherMan

Prey!!!!!!!! I love that game!


----------



## zak4000

Heres some flat out 2 pics in a durby...


----------



## zak4000

and some other games...

Trackmania Nations:










PainKiller Battle out of Hell:


----------



## Maddhatter

{LSK} Otacon said:


> Here are some screens from the best game ever made!!





that a shotgun or a chainsaw?


----------



## PC eye

Duke is holding a shotgun while also packing a flame thrower. But it never lasts long...  !


----------



## Jet

From Need for Speed: Most Wanted Black Edition





I have almost a GB of Most Wanted screenshots, so I'll try to get the best ones on here sometime in the future...

EDIT: Here's some more:


----------



## PC eye

Meanwhile they have declared a "State of Emergency" at the local mall due to a gang of... whatever taking everthing not tied down.









Take that! Now there's one less shoplifter.


----------



## s_m_w_d

My fully working catapult




*Edit*
Video of catapult on youtube for anyone who is interested.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjT26AkKUm4


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Maddhatter said:


> that a shotgun or a chainsaw?



lol, well, even at high res the textures are still at low res and AA doesnt effect it.

I think its one of those new shotguns that has sharp edges on it so that if you run out of shells you can always saw their heads off lol.


----------



## Blue

PC eye what game is that? Sorry if you have mentioned already but I don't feel like going back and looking .


----------



## 34erd

Using my psychic powers I have determined it's state of emergency...


----------



## Blue

34erd said:


> Using my psychic powers I have determined it's state of emergency...



You have psychic powers?! that is too cool for school man.


----------



## PC eye

Blue said:


> PC eye what game is that? Sorry if you have mentioned already but I don't feel like going back and looking .


 
 That one is actually "State of Emergency" by VIS Entertainment. You can look at a few trailers at http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/stateofemergency/index.html

They even have sequel out.  ! http://ps2.ign.com/objects/608/608770.html That came out in 2004.


----------



## Blue

PC eye said:


> That one is actually "State of Emergency" by VIS Entertainment. You can look at a few trailers at http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/stateofemergency/index.html
> 
> They even have sequel out.  ! http://ps2.ign.com/objects/608/608770.html That came out in 2004.



Thanks . I see it was in your last post. Hidden sort of in the commentary .


----------



## PC eye

Blue said:


> Thanks . I see it was in your last post. Hidden sort of in the commentary .


 
 Hidden yes? Wait until you get into the other game maps. Then the going really gets tough(run for your life.......  !).


----------



## Blue

PC eye said:


> Hidden yes? Wait until you get into the other game maps. Then the going really gets tough(run for your life.......  !).



Hidden yes . see...



> Meanwhile they have declared a "State of Emergency" at the local mall due to a gang of... whatever taking everthing not tied down.



"State of Emergency" is clearly there but I don't see any real indication that was the name. Simply looked like some creative commentary.


----------



## vroom_skies

Hey, well it looks like Blue is back. What kept you gone for so long man.


----------



## Blue

vroom_skies said:


> Hey, well it looks like Blue is back. What kept you gone for so long man.



Hot day's and blue skies kept me outside . Thanks for the acknowledgment.


----------



## PC eye

Blue said:


> Hidden yes . see...
> 
> 
> 
> "State of Emergency" is clearly there but I don't see any real indication that was the name. Simply looked like some creative commentary.


 
 Yes hidden! When you look around in the game you will even notice the "State of Emerency" symbol at times when you see a round sign with a star.
"Now they're on the run.... "? This should be interesting.





"ooos! spoke too soon!"









 " a harder fight against the corporation then I thought haa..."









"aawww... here's the cprporate store I was looking for! they even have their star logo on display."


----------



## zak4000

THIS IS THE BEST GAME EVER!!!!

Ultimate DooM 95


----------



## WeatherMan

I remeber playing DOOM on my oooooooold system like 8ish years ago


----------



## zak4000

lol i got it 2 work on xp xD


----------



## PC eye

One of THE BEST GAMES EVER is out now on dvd as well as cd. Half Life 2 will keep you moving! "Ghouls! when does it stop?  !"


----------



## The_Other_One

I don't think anyone's posted any FlatOut 2 screenshots...  I don't have anything really good yet because I keep forgetting to go back though the replays!





The cars look a little funny because they both have rear engine's and have lost most of their front   I'm on top, and yes, I clear him!  And yes, I land it!





Just a neat pic 

Better pics later, I promise!


----------



## Shane

My Prey screeny

Didnt think my comp would handle it but it does just nicely 






Photobucket resized the image again


----------



## Nini

heres some of mine


----------



## Archangel

is that FS2004?


----------



## Nini

Archangel said:


> is that FS2004?



Yep


----------



## Archangel

Nini said:


> Yep



do you play IL2: FB+AEP+ PF too?  




"I think we lost something" "don't worry,.. were still flying 'half'a ship"  









the first one with a joke about girls at the wheel WILL get a beating...


----------



## Nini

Archangel said:
			
		

> do you play IL2: FB+AEP+ PF too?


Nope :|



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> the first one with a joke about girls at the wheel WILL get a beating...


Ahaha yea. it took me some time b4 i can get one of these to  land right


----------



## Archangel

Nini said:


> Ahaha yea. it took me some time b4 i can get one of these to  land right



hehe...   but at that plane, the engine was killed because of some bullets that flow through it ^_^


----------



## Nini

*Flight Simulator X* demo


----------



## Jet

I now have 2.72GB of screenshots of NFS:MW. I'll have to post some later.


----------



## Lamilia

I just downloaded F.E.A.R. combat a few days ago and I'm pretty good at it. Also I wanted to get some images of some cool battlefield 2 plane stuff but the images never really showed what I wanted to show so I made a video. http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f...lanestunts_0001.flv&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1


----------



## Jet




----------



## Archangel

Nini said:


> *Flight Simulator X* demo



aw... cant wait for it to be released..   i havnt read much about it yet... but i think there will be a lot more flyable planes in it than "A century of Flight" had


----------



## PC eye

Archangel said:


> aw... cant wait for it to be released.. i havnt read much about it yet... but i think there will be a lot more flyable planes in it than "A century of Flight" had


 
 Meanwhile there's some that think they can fly without wings?  !!! said one combine on the way daa... daa... downnnnnn....... SPLASH!


----------



## The_Other_One

Any reason we can't post screenshots from a console?    Here's one from Metal Wolf Chaos, a japanese Xbox game where you play as the US President aginst the US   Well, it's actually aginst the vice president, but still  

I posted these pictures in another thread, but no reason I can't repost here, right?  Hehe 

Oh, and sorry they're kind of small...  I had my USB1.1 capture card with me and nothing else(at my apartment)

Oh^2, if you're wondering about the chinese writing on the stage, I'm in San Francisco/China Town.


----------



## PC eye

If you use the magnifier in Windows there shouldn't be too much of a problem.   Gosh they been showing these screens of flight while someone has been busy keeping them on the ground.


----------



## Pr0

High Resolution max settings best FPS


----------



## 1+3+3=7

How is this possble? How could you run oblivion @ 2048x768 resolutions and still expect to walk away with 40+ fps? How is this possible with x1900xtx?


----------



## PC eye

1+3+3=7 said:


> How is this possble? How could you run oblivion @ 2048x768 resolutions and still expect to walk away with 40+ fps? How is this possible with x1900xtx?


 
 You would be surprised. Both the card and the game support the higher resolution there. It doesn't take much with the ATI Tool afterwards.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

PC eye said:


> You would be surprised. Both the card and the game support the higher resolution there. It doesn't take much with the ATI Tool afterwards.



Well this how it works the more resolutions the less fps!! How did he get 40+ at 2048x786 resolution? I Understand if this was at 1280x1024 for an x1900xtx but at 2048x786 you should be getting 1-10fps with that card.


----------



## 34erd

I don't think he's running 2048x786 (you mean 2048×1536), but I also doubt hes maxing it... even an X1900XT oblivion maxed, HDR + AA at 1280 X 1024 is very intensive.


----------



## speedyink

Well it depends on where your running around in the game, I'd like to see him get that FPS in a forest.  Oblivion isn't the most graphic intensive place in that game.

Also, Why are you running such a wide resolution?


----------



## sHoW StOpPeR

I dont think pro needs dx10 videocard!!!!!!! With his system i bet he can play any dx10 game to the max with dx10 installed.


----------



## CS Source Lover

Pr0 said:


> High Resolution max settings best FPS



  Holy ****  

How much did pro pay for his system????


----------



## Pr0

speedyink said:


> Well it depends on where your running around in the game, I'd like to see him get that FPS in a forest.  Oblivion isn't the most graphic intensive place in that game.
> 
> Also, Why are you running such a wide resolution?



That was on dual monitors  .


----------



## PC eye

Pr0 said:


> That was on dual monitors  .


 
 Gee I wonder how this "zombine" would look in stereographics?  !


----------



## Pr0

sHoW StOpPeR said:


> I dont think pro needs dx10 videocard!!!!!!! With his system i bet he can play any dx10 game to the max with dx10 installed.



oh no I will buy dx10 card when it comes out. Also will be adding 2 more 2gigs and 1 more 150GB 10k rpm raptor to my system. I might get the intel quad core too.  Maybe a new mobo and better PSU. Cause I know those dx10 cards require so much juice!!! basically I might end up buying a new pc!


----------



## speedyink

Pr0 said:


> That was on dual monitors  .



Ok, that makes sense.  hmmm, I've never tried gaming on both my screens at once..I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Blue

speedyink said:


> Ok, that makes sense. hmmm, I've never tried gaming on both my screens at once..I didn't think it was possible.


 
It is indeed possible. However your not going to get many working (not that you'd want many on duel screens). I've seen Unreal Tournament 2003 running on 4 monitors, Seen Quake 3 running on 3 displays. Some games are optimized for 2 screens, None come to mind but I have definitely read in the past a bit on the subject... a few games where mentioned.


----------



## PC eye

It depends on how you try to run the games as well. If you have everything cranked up it's bound to cause hassles with the display settings or software used to either extend or clone the desktop. Games that don't place a large demand on graphics would be the ones to try for this type of setup.


----------



## mrjack

And people have run CSS, Quake 4 and other games on 3 monitors with a Matrox TripleHead2Go.


----------



## chrisalviola

Archangel said:


> this is a random shot i just made . its from pacific fighters. (IL2 FB + AEP + Pf  merged actuall  )
> and no, this is not my plane,.. i was flying a p38L ^_^  i just shot this guy



i like playing pacific fighters too, a p38l i think is an american mustang


----------



## PC eye

mrjack said:


> And people have run CSS, Quake 4 and other games on 3 monitors with a Matrox TripleHead2Go.


 
 The higher end cards used offer more support there in most cases. It also depends on how high resolutions are set and detail levels in the game.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

PC eye said:


> The higher end cards used offer more support there in most cases. It also depends on how high resolutions are set and detail levels in the game.




Can somebody explain how pro ran the most demanding game out right now on dual screen? @ 2048 resolutions? plus with ultra settings AA + AF max out? And expect to get 41-59 fps?????? 

HELP??


----------



## Blue

1+3+3=7 said:


> Can somebody explain how pro ran the most demanding game out right now on dual screen? @ 2048 resolutions? plus with ultra settings AA + AF max out? And expect to get 41-59 fps??????
> 
> HELP??


 
You have asked this question and or commented at least 3 times. May I suggest you PM and ask him directly?


----------



## PC eye

PC eye said:


> The higher end cards used offer more support there in most cases.


 


1+3+3=7 said:


> Can somebody explain how pro ran the most demanding game out right now on dual screen? @ 2048 resolutions? plus with ultra settings AA + AF max out? And expect to get 41-59 fps??????
> 
> HELP??


 
 Did you miss something? I like it when people only read part of a post and not the full thing.


----------



## Yasu

Here are some pics of Battlefield 2142.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

just me owning a nub from my clan with my redbull red awp/gloves





note the one shot one kill with no damage taken


----------



## PC eye

I wish I could say the same here. But these bugs are starting to get to me.


----------



## Archangel

Bismarck under fire 




I hate waterbomb's..


You can think sumbmarine sim's are boring... this one is really nic etough 
cant wait for SH4 to be released 
http://www.gamergirlsunite.com/content.php?review.92


----------



## PC eye

Well as long as you are having a "blast" out of it where's the complaint?!


----------



## Nini

Archangel said:


> Bismarck under fire
> 
> I hate waterbomb's..
> 
> 
> You can think sumbmarine sim's are boring... this one is really nic etough
> cant wait for SH4 to be released
> http://www.gamergirlsunite.com/content.php?review.92



that looks nice... i like simulation games


----------



## Archangel

Nini said:


> that looks nice... i like simulation games



the game has 1 problem tough... its resolution is fixed at something pretty low (cant remember  )
But i found something on the internet to change that, its running on 1280x1024 for me now


----------



## WeatherMan

Few more from Flatout 2, im obsessed


----------



## PC eye

Try driving sideways and what ways at guard posts and a few other places.


----------



## Archangel

hehe... looking at these last 2 posts.. i dont want to hear any 'women on the wheel' jokes from you two anymore..


----------



## PC eye

Archangel said:


> hehe... looking at these last 2 posts.. i dont want to hear any 'women on the wheel' jokes from you two anymore..


 
 Who me? never! (if you believe that he'll sell you a bridge in the desert somewhere. he he he    )


----------



## Cromewell

> You can think sumbmarine sim's are boring... this one is really nic etough
> cant wait for SH4 to be released


SH3 rocks. I wasted my hours of my life on that one. The only thing it was really lacking was a wolfpack convoy hunt. During the war U-boats would follow convoys for days or even weeks waiting for the others to come by and then they would attack.


----------



## Archangel

Cromewell said:


> SH3 rocks. I wasted my hours of my life on that one. The only thing it was really lacking was a wolfpack convoy hunt. During the war U-boats would follow convoys for days or even weeks waiting for the others to come by and then they would attack.



well.. you can do that in multiplayer... i think  ( but noone else over here plays the game,.. so i never played it on MP  )


----------



## Cromewell

Yeah, I've played it multi, still do sometimes. A few of the guys I know are good with the editor and made missions so we didn't get bored with the same stock missions over and over.

I was hoping they'd make a new Destroyer Command and have it and SH3 linkable like with SH2 and DC. It was way more fun to be chased by a human.


----------



## Archangel

SH4 will have that MP playmode again  

(btw, you play it over the internet? )


----------



## Cromewell

Yes, over the internet. Usually Saturdays around 2100 EST


----------



## Archangel

Cromewell said:


> Yes, over the internet. Usually Saturdays around 2100 EST



erm...   what time is that GMT?..


----------



## Cromewell

Uh...late. Right now it's EDT but we still play at 2100, but it works out to 0100GMT. After daylight savings is done it would be 0200GMT. If you want to try it sometime let me know what times work, I know a few people in europe who play and I can play on my off days when I work nights or evenings.


----------



## Archangel

sathurday and sunday, i usually have all dag (and night  )
Ill send a PM when i have SH multiplayer working again..  ( since im running win x64,.. i need to use a crack of an older version to make it work  )


----------



## Ku-sama

this is how i started my human female out, i got 2g in under an hour!! damn, people are desperate


----------



## speedyink

This guy sickens me!


----------



## Geoff

The last two are hilarious!


----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> This guy sickens me!



What game is that?

Looks good,Will it work on my system?


----------



## Rambo

speedyink said:


> This guy sickens me!



Whahahahaaa!!


----------



## speedyink

AMD said:


> What game is that?
> 
> Looks good,Will it work on my system?



Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter.  It plays fine on max settings at 1024x768(except medium textures, max requires 512mb vid card).  It should play on yours, just some lower settings.



Rambo said:


> Whahahahaaa!!



Lol, I love ragdoll


----------



## Motoxrdude

speedyink said:


> (except medium textures, max requires 512mb vid l



It doesnt. I could max out everything with my x850XT PE 256mb.


----------



## PC eye

"Hi people I have a special delivery!" I'm sure they'll appreciate it. ha!   





Meanwhile back on the farm...


----------



## speedyink

Motoxrdude said:


> It doesnt. I could max out everything with my x850XT PE 256mb.



I saw it somewhere that it requires 512mb of vid ram...

There is no high option in my options...just low and medium, and I have a 256mb card.


----------



## Cromewell

I have a 256MB 7800GT, all the high options are in there for me.


----------



## speedyink

thats weird.  well at least the textures still look pretty damn good on medium.


----------



## Boomer

heres a few of mine:


----------



## palidon112

pc eye, best game.. i love the .357 too. especially when i type int he cheats so i have more than 12 rounds


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

lol Boomer. WoW in Windowed mode, say goodbye to your CPU Usage (100% FTW!). you do know you can take screenshots in game right?


----------



## Archangel

a walker's cocpit view




bah... and thay said i would find water here...




view from a troop transporter




*sing* "I'm walking on shunshine... whoooo ohhh, I'm walking on sunshine,.. whooo ohh ohhh, I wanna feel good"


----------



## Boomer

Dropkickmurphys said:


> lol Boomer. WoW in Windowed mode, say goodbye to your CPU Usage (100% FTW!). you do know you can take screenshots in game right?



CPU usage seems to be about the same in windows mode. around 50% usually. i like to do too many other things while playing i guess. but ya lol, at first i didnt know about how all the screenshots were saved in the WOW folder. i would always use photoshot to copy and paste the screenshots


----------



## speedyink

Some more GRAW shots


----------



## PC eye

palidon112 said:


> pc eye, best game.. i love the .357 too. especially when i type int he cheats so i have more than 12 rounds


 
 Now gee... I wonder which game has a .357? Hhhhhmmmm....      boom!   oops!


----------



## Boomer

speedyink said:


> Some more GRAW shots



that game looks sweet!!!!


----------



## Archangel

dont quote all thos pic's again please.. it makes the list of pic's terribly long 

here's some FS9 btw 





Black hawk,  ( i didnt invent the name.. but this one is clearly green,.. not black)




Ever tried vertically take-off with a Harrier... the guy's at discovery arn't lying,.. its truly a pain in the butt 




Thats the spirit!  (literairy  )




I bet if you do that for real.. you get your butt busted in the navy =D

you might have noticed the fps.. for some reason its locked at 20... but ah well.. its a Flight sim..   and its not bad for that thb

Ow... full realism btw on all pic's


----------



## DCIScouts

What is that last plane that you are upside-down?  Is that an F4F Wildcat?


----------



## Archangel

DCIScouts said:


> What is that last plane that you are upside-down?  Is that an F4F Wildcat?




F4U Corsair..


----------



## Nini

whats the one in the third pic? havent seen it on fs yet


----------



## Archangel

B-2 Spirit    if im not mistaken the most expensive aircraft on this planet   ( a stealth bomber from the USA )
but... none of those planes comes with the original FS,..  they are all from an addon


----------



## speedyink

Boomer said:


> that game looks sweet!!!!



'Tis a sweet game indeed.  It has really sweet sound fx.  It actually sound like bullets are whizzing by your head!


----------



## PC eye

Archangel said:


> B-2 Spirit  if im not mistaken the most expensive aircraft on this planet  ( a stealth bomber from the USA )
> but... none of those planes comes with the original FS,.. they are all from an addon


 
 Congradulations! You got it right!   The aircraft in the game are not so detailed representations of the actual aircaraft. Unless you are familiar with all types there's a good number of them that can leave you lost trying to figure out who made it and waht model it is.


----------



## Archangel

PC eye said:


> Congradulations! You got it right!



Ofcourse i am right...    I love aircraft..  and i think i know quite a lot of them too ^^


----------



## PC eye

Archangel said:


> Ofcourse i am right...  I love aircraft.. and i think i know quite a lot of them too ^^


 
 Gee? Now I have to ocme up with some screens from dogfights.


----------



## tomb08uk

Stealth bomber isnt it?


----------



## Archangel

tomb08uk said:


> Stealth bomber isnt it?



Yup



PC eye said:


> Gee? Now I have to ocme up with some screens from dogfights.



Bring it on!  =o


----------



## PC eye

Archangel said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on! =o


 
 How about if I innovate some flight scenes?   See if you can identify the make and model number on this one. I bet you can't.   





 UT OH! Here comes real trouble!  

















 Don't worry this one won't be bothering anybody again.


----------



## Archangel

the plane on the SOF 2 pic's is a V-22 Osprey     the HL2 one is bugged..  (literairy   )


----------



## PC eye

Archangel said:


> the plane on the SOF 2 pic's is a V-22 Osprey  the HL2 one is bugged.. (literairy  )


 
 Gee you got the second one correct on being from SOF2.  But the first one seen here is a combine transport. It isn't "bugged" with zombies. oops!


----------



## WeatherMan

Just a Quick screeny from Just Cause





And Just a quick shot of a bmw from GTR2




Will add some from Crashday later


----------



## Master Mind

here are some of my latest F.E.A.R


----------



## Kornowski

F.E.A.R is one of the best games I've ever played, I love the slow motion and the fact that it has awesome rag doll physics, The grenades, what can I say... Wow!!!!!!!

I'll post some F.E.A.R ones up soon! Great game!


----------



## WeatherMan

Another shot from GTR2


----------



## Geoff

Those people look lifelike!


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from Dark Messiah and Flatout2:


----------



## Lamilia

[-0MEGA-];467484 said:
			
		

> Here are some from Dark Messiah and Flatout2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



*cough*oblivion wannabe *cough* cool screenshots though. I have some around here I just have to find them to upload them.


----------



## jp198780

Flatout 2 is awesome, and whats GTR2? Gran Turismo?


----------



## Cromewell

These are a little big


----------



## Archangel

what game is that?   Darkstar One?


----------



## Cromewell

It's X3 Reunion. I don't have dark star one as of yet, I may get it soon though.


----------



## PC eye

Looks like someone did some advanced modeling to get the details there in the first screen.


----------



## Cromewell

Yeah, it's a very good looking game, the ships and stations are have very nicely polished models and the gameplay is good too


----------



## PC eye

Do you see any action in that one or is it simply loaded with videos and role plaing like a number of the games out? Afterall I get bboooorreedd too fast with games where you sleep most of the way through. There's no combine tails to kick around then!


----------



## DCIScouts

Cromewell said:


> It's X3 Reunion. I don't have dark star one as of yet, I may get it soon though.



I love that game!  I have X2 as well, both are very nice games...  You can lose so much time in that game sooo quickly...


----------



## PC eye

DCIScouts said:


> I love that game! I have X2 as well, both are very nice games... You can lose so much time in that game sooo quickly...


 
 Is there any action in it or do you just see the usual stuff like combines coming in and out of force fields?     Watch out!  Now they have transparent combines to contend with!


----------



## Archangel

hmm...   slow




this game can make someone completely seasick


----------



## Cromewell

You can see action in X/X2/X3. It''s very free form, you can pretty much do whatever you want. If you feel like attacking the Xenon/Khaak/Pirates/Anything there's nothing stopping you.

What game are those from?


----------



## WeatherMan

I think I'l post a screeny of GTA:SA AAx8 ASx16





Another one coming of MTASA in a bit


----------



## Archangel

Cromewell said:


> You can see action in X/X2/X3. It''s very free form, you can pretty much do whatever you want. If you feel like attacking the Xenon/Khaak/Pirates/Anything there's nothing stopping you.
> 
> What game are those from?



Ballistics.      its pretty old ("Optimized for NVidia Geforce 3" stands big on the box  )  but great fun..    my max speed is mach 2,3 so far...   the game is pretty much a blor of flashy colours then.   Adrenaline rush!

I have X2 myself btw,. it came with my 6800GT, never heard of it tough,.. didnt even instal it yet,..   ill have to dig it up somewhere,.. ill see if i find it fun too.. ^^


----------



## Nini

tried a new aircraft, but it wasnt good..so here:


----------



## Archangel

where did you get that one?  

and for pc eye, thats the F-117 Nighthawk


----------



## PC eye

Archangel said:


> where did you get that one?
> 
> and for pc eye, thats the F-117 Nighthawk


 
 You mean you couldn't figure that out?    He may have grabbed the flight manual on the way out of......   





So he could make a get away in this one.    ! 





 Still don't know do you?


----------



## Archangel

F-22 Raptor..   ( i was first thinking of the X-35 JSF.. but then i saw the double exhaust..  )


----------



## PC eye

Archangel said:


> F-22 Raptor.. ( i was first thinking of the X-35 JSF.. but then i saw the double exhaust..  )


 
 Don't worry I'll stump you again with something besides a combine transport!


----------



## Burgerbob

If someone could fic this for me and get rid of the rest of the crosshair, that would be great... it was hard to get a good one like this tho.


----------



## Nini

Archangel said:


> where did you get that one?
> 
> and for pc eye, thats the F-117 Nighthawk



downloaded it somewhere

do you know this one?


----------



## Ku-sama

Nini said:


> downloaded it somewhere
> 
> do you know this one?


at first glance i thought F-117 but its a B-2 spirit


----------



## Blue




----------



## Burgerbob

Blue said:


>



Thanks much, i didnt want to spend half an hour with Paint taking pixel by pixel out.


----------



## Blue

> Thanks much, i didnt want to spend half an hour with Paint taking pixel by pixel out.



Your welcome, Twas no prob.


----------



## djcon

heres a couple from Wolfenstein ET... My friends got me hooked...






[/URL]






[/URL]


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

I'd wish I had taken a screen shot of this but in Oblivion,  I came across two Legion sholdiers shooting at each other for no reason.....  It was hilarious because they were yelling the same things at each other.....  Eventually one killed the other and ran off......   What else could I do but loot his corpse for some freebies......


----------



## PC eye

Blue said:


> Your welcome, Twas no prob.


 
 While you guys were busy touching up photos someone actually had to go in and lend a helping hand with the problem seen here. That's why she was smiling later!


----------



## Archangel

Nini said:


> do you know this one?




I can only afree with Ku-sama.   ( altough,.. at first glance a F-117... blasphemer!  )
how did you manage to get it into that position tough,  (dive and then pull up? )   the B-2 engines arnt strong enough to do that without diving firt, or you'll stall =)


----------



## Filip

Some pub ownage, not very proud of it cuz I hate pubs.


























Ya I know, hax0r scores -.-


----------



## Shane

Filip,

What graphics card u got yourself there?

Looks great.


----------



## Nini

Archangel said:


> I can only afree with Ku-sama.   ( altough,.. at first glance a F-117... blasphemer!  )
> how did you manage to get it into that position tough,  (dive and then pull up? )   the B-2 engines arnt strong enough to do that without diving firt, or you'll stall =)



yea, a sudden drop then straight up.. it actually continued going up without stalling for few thousand feet. lol


----------



## Filip

AMD said:


> Filip,
> 
> What graphics card u got yourself there?
> 
> Looks great.



Ya thx, they look ok.

Those screenshots were taken ~3 months ago and back then I was using a X800GTO2 (flashed into X850XT), now I have a 7900GS, and there is no eye candy at all, I'm running it @800x600, and with a lot of stuff disabled throught the console commands.


----------



## Geoff

Filip said:


> Ya thx, they look ok.
> 
> Those screenshots were taken ~3 months ago and back then I was using a X800GTO2 (flashed into X850XT), now I have a 7900GS, and there is no eye candy at all, I'm running it @800x600, and with a lot of stuff disabled throught the console commands.



Why do you have the settings that low on a higher end card?


----------



## PC eye

[-0MEGA-];470592 said:
			
		

> Why do you have the settings that low on a higher end card?


 
 Probably due to the older ATI model card being better suited for the system used there. Once you get a system fine tuned just right "do not touch" should be posted on it.


----------



## Filip

I need 100 FPS constantly, bullet registration is bad when you have low FPS, In CS:S I don't care how pretty or ugly the game looks, as long as my every bullet is registered by the server.

In CS:S it goes like this, every frame is sent to a server in 1 packet, so having 100 FPS constant and cl_cmdrate, cl_updaterate on 100 (depending on servers tickrate, but I don't play on servers that have tick lower than 100), you'll get a perfect bullet registration.


> Probably due to the older ATI model card being better suited for the system used there. Once you get a system fine tuned just right "do not touch" should be posted on it.



Well I would keep the card, but vRAM failed so I got a refund and bought a 7900GS, it was an upgrade without any money loss


----------



## Archangel

Filip said:


> In CS:S it goes like this, every frame is sent to a server in 1 packet, so having 100 FPS constant and cl_cmdrate, cl_updaterate on 100 (depending on servers tickrate, but I don't play on servers that have tick lower than 100), you'll get a perfect bullet registration.



Im running CS:S pretty much maxed out at 90 - 110 fps..     so i gues im settled then     ( maybe now i should learn how to aim in that game ^^)

but posting screeny's of round result's only...   I mean, its nice if you're good in a game..   but that overdoes it a bit imo.


----------



## PC eye

Archangel said:


> Im running CS:S pretty much maxed out at 90 - 110 fps.. so i gues im settled then  ( maybe now i should learn how to aim in that game ^^)
> 
> but posting screeny's of round result's only... I mean, its nice if you're good in a game.. but that overdoes it a bit imo.


 
"wATS DIS I SO HEARIN'  'BOUT BULLET COUNTS?"






NOT BULLET COUNTS DUMMY! THE BULLET THAT COUNTS!


----------



## Filip

> but posting screeny's of round result's only... I mean, its nice if you're good in a game.. but that overdoes it a bit imo.



That's your opinion, and it's not like I'm posting here every day and have like 500+ posts in this thread, it's only like my 5th post or so, so it can't overdo it in any possible way there is. There are plenty of screenshots here that are not interesting at all.

Satisfied?

That's a recent SS btw.


----------



## Archangel

It wasnt my intention to offend you,  sorry if i did. 

Its just, you hear people bragging about how good they are all day etc, and it just getting old.   maybe just make some nice in game screeny's instead of just some boring table with numbers?


----------



## PC eye

Filip said:


> That's your opinion, and it's not like I'm posting here every day and have like 500+ posts in this thread, it's only like my 5th post or so, so it can't overdo it in any possible way there is. There are plenty of screenshots here that are not interesting at all.
> 
> Satisfied?
> 
> That's a recent SS btw.


 
 Hey Filip glad to see you could make it! Toss a few screens this way!   



Archangel said:


> It wasnt my intention to offend you, sorry if i did.
> 
> Its just, you hear people bragging about how good they are all day etc, and it just getting old. maybe just make some nice in game screeny's instead of just some boring table with numbers?


 

 Don't you just love that hyperventilating overexaggerating excessive devotionalism to frame rates?! Or you would you just simply prefer something a "spooky" for haloween?


----------



## Archangel

Filip said:


> Satisfied?
> 
> That's a recent SS btw.



Hell yea, that one's great 

And for PC eye, how do you make those timed screenshots?


----------



## Maddhatter

fraps im assuming...you can take a screenshot every second


----------



## PC eye

Maddhatter said:


> fraps im assuming...you can take a screenshot every second


 
 No Fraps used here. I ran that a few times. But it just wouldn't seem "original" with the fps counter being clearly displayed during the best parts.    Some of these took some effort simply to catch them at the right moment. Well? It does make them a little more "bbooooo... scared ya...!".


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

WTF up with this horse?







Just hanging out......


----------



## rayZa

The horse pic was taken in oblivion? Very realistic  

Here's some from Sauerbraten













The graphic is pretty ugly because I'm using geforce2


----------



## Ku-sama

rayZa said:


> The horse pic was taken in oblivion? Very realistic
> 
> Here's some from Sauerbraten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The graphic is pretty ugly because I'm using geforce2




ouch, nice pics though


----------



## Maddhatter

*A few screens from dark messiah*




























i couldn't resist...


----------



## Rambo

I unlocked all the field upgrades in 2142:


----------



## Lamilia

Rambo said:


> I unlocked all the field upgrades in 2142:


Enjoying that spyware that the put on the CD? 




better sky with a mod that makes the game prettier




waterfall before mod




and after








this guy really hates horses...


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Does the sky mood really make it look that better and what about the waterfall mod.....  I really couldn't tell the difference except for hue......

As for realistic horses, you gotta play Shadow of Colluses because that one takes the cake........


----------



## Nini

tested fs on an old dell. heres some screenies

Hurricane hunter plane





Flying into Hurricane Jeanne (Florida)


----------



## Motoxrdude

Nini said:


> tested  on an old dell. heres some screenies
> 
> Hurricane hunter plane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying into Hurricane Jeanne (Florida)



WHat game is that?


----------



## Nini

Motoxrdude said:


> WHat game is that?


fs9


----------



## Archangel

Have you tried the Modified SR-71 yet?  ( search for 71 on www.fsfield.com , its something with mother/daughter..  but its a very good made plane, and verrrry fast  )
also the constellation for FS9 from that site is truly well made


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

A beautiful night sky, marred only by no AA.......












Seriously, this night sky patch for Oblivion rocks!!!  (PM me for details if you want it too.....)


----------



## Lamilia

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Does the sky mood really make it look that better and what about the waterfall mod.....  I really couldn't tell the difference except for hue......
> 
> As for realistic horses, you gotta play Shadow of Colluses because that one takes the cake........



http://www.gamespot.com/pages/gamespace/download.php?pid=924363&sid=6148348&mode=
see for yourself. I don't even know if I got all the mods to work and I lag a little bit when I go in towns...I'll probably be trying to get rid of all the files today but thats only because of the lag when I go in towns.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

That's what I used....   Took me awhile to install each one.....  Sadly, I couldn't figure out how to install the map mods but oh well......  The only mod I didn't use is the 'realistic water' because it's unrealistic..... (Since when can you see the bottom of any lake?)  I chose to enhance the existing moon rather than replace although now it kinda looks like Mars......  

I'm still iffy on whether the sky mod is better or not.  From your screenshots, your sky looks too blue-ish.....


----------



## Rambo

Lamilia said:
			
		

> Enjoying that spyware that the put on the CD?



?

Joke, right?


----------



## Jet




----------



## Yasu

Rambo said:


> ?
> 
> Joke, right?



Lamilia is joining the band wagon that believes the in-game advertising is spy-ware despite all the sources that say otherwise...but hey, who are we to say who can use selective hearing and who can't?


----------



## jp198780

hopefully soon i'll be able 2 have a computer 2 play these great games..


----------



## Pr0

Ill download all the mods for oblivion. Just post the download source for each mods and ill post some screenshots.


----------



## Lamilia

Yasu said:


> Lamilia is joining the band wagon that believes the in-game advertising is spy-ware despite all the sources that say otherwise...but hey, who are we to say who can use selective hearing and who can't?



On attack of the show they said there is spyware on the CD but EA says they are just using it to track what servers you go to and such.


----------



## Maddhatter

its data mining...might as well be the same as spyware...there's no excuse for anything like that to be on any games you pay money for. We see enough ads on the internet everyday and now EA thinks they can put them in the games as well this is the only reason i haven't bought BF2142.


----------



## PC eye

You will most likely find adwares mixed in with the free downloads of trailers, demos, screensavers, wallpapers, etc. from some of the gaming sites. That's where the ads and ad popups start to be seen. What I hate is those extra desktop shortcuts that appear when trying out HL2 wall papers and then seeing a shortcut to buy music cds.! ruf! ruf! arghh..   I'll send the guard dog after them!    Watch'em run!  "ruf! ruf! ..............  help!"


----------



## DCIScouts

What's really annoying is when you get rid of that adware, and then the game doesn't play anymore because the freakin' ads have been removed!!!   That really chaps my buttocks!!!


----------



## speedyink

Just playing Oblivion lately   I realize it's greatness once again

I thought this was a sweet looking axe


----------



## PC eye

DCIScouts said:


> What's really annoying is when you get rid of that adware, and then the game doesn't play anymore because the freakin' ads have been removed!!!  That really chaps my buttocks!!!


 
 Now I know where the confusion is. When I was mentioning getting the dog after them I wasn't talking about a caninie variety dog but "Dog" from HL2!    go get'em! Dog


----------



## elmarcorulz

Like when Most wanted came out, ill post some screens of Carbon as soon as i get it tomorrow.


----------



## Rambo

Yasu said:


> Lamilia is joining the band wagon that believes the in-game advertising is spy-ware despite all the sources that say otherwise...but hey, who are we to say who can use selective hearing and who can't?



Oh, ok... So you mean that little paper slip they insert is to cover their backside?



Lamilia said:


> On attack of the show they said there is spyware on the CD but EA says they are just using it to track what servers you go to and such.



So that's why the patch want's you to remove the Windows Security Update. Do you think that if I don't remove it, it won't be able to track me?


----------



## Ku-sama

I think that the whole tracking thing is due to the BF2 thing about training terrorists..... its bullcrap but i think its nessacary for EA to get the press off their asses


----------



## Archangel

"This landing will be pretty interesting."    "define interesting"   "Oh god, oh god, we're all gonna die?"  -Serenity 





"this is the captain, we have a little problem here, we may have a few turbulences.... and then explode." "we're gonna explode?,.. i don't wanna explode.."   -Serenity


----------



## Cromewell

> "this is the captain, we have a little problem here, we may have a few turbulences.... and then explode." "we're gonna explode?,.. i don't wanna explode.." -Serenity


That movie was great. If they made a game loosely based on it (or the FIrefly series for that matter) I would buy it and force everyone I know to buy it


----------



## Archangel

I want to pickup MS combat flight sim 3 today... not sure if the shop has still has it tough.. 

and yea... i love the movie.. never seen the series,.. but i hear its been canceled halfway


----------



## Cromewell

Only 14 episodes were done. I've got the DVDs. The movie was just like a long episode except it had a finality to it.


----------



## Archangel

Is the (unfinished) series worth buying on dvd?


----------



## DCIScouts

I love one of the first lines right before that, 
"we might be in for a rough landing"
"Well, how rough?"
"Oh God, Oh God we're all gonna die?!"

I was cracking up from then on...  And I heard some rumors that the series was possibly going to be picked up again after the success fo the movie, anyone else heard this at all???  I really hope that someone does!


----------



## Ku-sama

1997:





2007:


----------



## Motoxrdude

Good old days


----------



## Pr0

Have anyone played The ship? Its listed in Steam! That game reminds me of titanic movie.


----------



## Pr0

Here are the pics


----------



## elmarcorulz

I opted for Tuner over Muscle and Exotic


----------



## Archangel

the spoiler still looks ridiculously big,. bit else, nice looking car


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Ku-sama said:


> 1997:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007:



FF7 pwns all.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Archangel said:


> the spoiler still looks ridiculously big,. bit else, nice looking car


Its the only spoiler i can have atm  And the tribal design on the side is my crew logo.


----------



## Archangel

elmarcorulz said:


> Its the only spoiler i can have atm  And the tribal design on the side is my crew logo.




well... how about NO spoiler?  =]


----------



## elmarcorulz

Archangel said:


> well... how about NO spoiler?  =]



I like the spoiler  Plus, we all like a bit of downfroce every now and again.


----------



## Archangel

elmarcorulz said:


> I like the spoiler  Plus, we all like a bit of downfroce every now and again.




you mean the extra weitht of that thing pushing the car down now, right?   (looks like such a "made in taiwan" toy spoiler tbh ^^ )


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Reminds me of the little hondas i see rolling around that are 5 tone paint jobs w/ different color body kits, a gay exahaust pipe that makes it sound like a busted up lawnmower, and a wing thats 3 times the size of the car lol.


----------



## PC eye

I'm afraid I need a more rugged vehicle for the places I end up going!


----------



## The_Other_One

Here's a demo I've had on my laptop(the install, of course it won't run on it)  and have been meaning to transfer to my main system.  It's called Just Cause.  My room mate has the full game on his Xbox, and it's Very GTAish.  The graphics are pretty good.  I played it for a bit on Xbox, but I'm already enjoying it more on PC.  I think just the use of a controller really turns me off for such games.  First and third person shoots need a keyboard and mouse, IMO.

Anyway...





Now I'm FREEEEE.....FREE FALLIN'...  yeah  





I shot somone I wasn't suppose to 

All images were taken at 1280x1024 then shunk down to 800x600 so they may be veiwed easier.  2nd is a 100% crop.  I'll get some better pics as I get more into the game(if I do...)


----------



## vroom_skies

I haven't given you guys some FEAR in awhile so...










































Enjoy

Bob


----------



## PC eye

Alright people you heard... vroom skies is posting some "Fear"! We'll just have to declare a "State of Emergency"!


----------



## vroom_skies

LOL- Thats right, you better declare a state of emergency.


----------



## PC eye

vroom_skies said:


> LOL- Thats right, you better declare a state of emergency.


 
 I don't know how the combines and "zombines" as well as zombies are going to take that however.   They are likely to get stirred up a little!   





AAaaawwww... crap! Hang on here they come for Freeman!    !!!

"Now in the evening news we have a report that some... "ZOMBIES"! are now on the way from City 17! This is unbelievable what we are seeing here..."









"WE'RE COMING FOR YOU FREEMAN! HA! HA! HAAAAAA>....."


----------



## elmarcorulz

I had State of Emergency on the xbox. It was so funny, but THE most repetative game ive ever played.





My main ride atm. 



My RX7, which i dont need anymore but it looks good so ill keep it



And my first car, the RX-8


All my crew members have everything the same except the main colour red, and somewhere on the  car, usually the rear panel, there's the crew logo.


----------



## Shane

Me in Warrock...













What do you guys & Girls use to capture more than one screenshot?

I currently use the basic print screen and go into paint


----------



## Archangel

www.fraps.com =)


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> www.fraps.com =)



Thanks Arc


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Yea, I still play Quake 3 Arena. XD


----------



## elmarcorulz

The new busted clips are pretty good (out of the 2 ive seen). One of them, you start to lay down surrounded by police cars and a heli, then you make a run for it, only for a cop to floor you. And i know his face looks a little horror movie in the pic, but its supposed to be pixelated (the game did it not me)





You can't see it to well, but i went over a spike strip and my tyres popped. The good thing is, instead of the engine cutting out like it did in Most Wanted, you keep going but the Lotus wouldn't go above 77 with them gone, and the steering was shot too


----------



## Jet

Carbon still has police chases? Then it might still be good after all


----------



## The_Other_One

I threw a grenade in the back of the jeep and stood just a tad too close


----------



## elmarcorulz

My new Tier 3 car. I might stand half a chance now!


----------



## Shane

elmarcorulz said:


> My new Tier 3 car. I might stand half a chance now!



Ooh man that looks sweet,

Especialy with those vents on the front.


----------



## skidude

Cmon people.... lets get them screens posting!! I WANT 300 PAGES NOW!!! lol


----------



## PC eye

skidude said:


> Cmon people.... lets get them screens posting!! I WANT 300 PAGES NOW!!! lol


 
I would if I could get out of the mall here! You know what it's like around this time of year anyways. Plus these corporate guys just won't let any of the good stuff get out while trying to exit the mall. Every which way you turn....    !!!


----------



## xBoom

skidude said:


> I see fraps is running, good program. But you don't need it to take screenshots u know, just hit the print screen button.



Well, you need to paste and save it then, no need with Fraps


----------



## rayZa

Yea fraps make it lot easier and you can get it for free


----------



## skidude

xBoom said:


> Well, you need to paste and save it then, no need with Fraps



Well that was a while ago when I said that lol, I use fraps now for most of my screenshots


----------



## Bramp

skidude said:


> Here's some more of mine:



what game is this?


----------



## Burgerbob

Bramp said:


> what game is this?



Those are screenshots of BF2 (Battlefield 2) and CS:S (Counter Strike: Source).
Edit: and FEAR.


----------



## Bramp

*Ownage*

Doesn’t it just feel great when you kick butt?


----------



## PC eye

Bramp said:


> Doesn’t it just feel great when you kick butt?


 
You first have to watch out it isn't yours that's getting the kicking however!


----------



## The_Other_One

Ouch...  I was going about 210MPH and hit that guy.  He was going the opposite way, probably going about the same speed.


----------



## PC eye

Well son of a gun! I was wondering why everybody was scattering fast. They must have thought the crash was too close for comfort!


----------



## skidude

lmao, hey PC Eye, what game would that be? ^^^


----------



## elmarcorulz

skidude said:


> lmao, hey PC Eye, what game would that be? ^^^



State of Emergency


----------



## PC eye

elmarcorulz said:


> State of Emergency


 
You can say that one again! ouch! uuch! arghh.. aawww...  cleanup on aisle #4.. clean up on...


----------



## Tayl

Well, I've been playing NFS Carbon for a few days now (Already completed it unfortunately, very short game) and here are my car screenshots.

This one is of the car in the garage so you can see the paint work:








And heres one of it actually in game out on the road (A second after I took this picture a bloody swarm of cop cars chased me). You can barely see the paint work theres that many bloody building and surrounding lights reflecting off it lol:







I found the game to be a tad boring in the sense of I never had a heat level of just over the beginning of 2 and throughout the whole game I never got busted once. But other than that the gameplay, graphics and storyline weren't bad at all.


----------



## The_Other_One

The best attack...stomping things 





"How do you like me now!?"  This is the President's super attack where he basically goes firing all his weapons in his "backpack"  Of course, he yells that when you start the attack 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GmOh1MxDvZY
The video where I got the shots.  Yes, I made it.  I can't remember if I posted my previous one, but this one turned out much better!


----------



## Cromewell

That's one of the many japanese only gundam games isn't? Where unless you know japanese (which I don't ) you don't know what to do and only have a vague idea of where to go.


----------



## The_Other_One

No, it's Metal Wolf Chaos, and all the voices are in english so it's quite easy to play.


----------



## PC eye

The_Other_One said:


> No, it's Metal Wolf Chaos, and all the voices are in english so it's quite easy to play.


 
 Well I am glad you found that one easy. I'm still stuck in this infernal mall with goons chasing you around all the time. Corporate goons that is.   There's no way to get to the next level. I'm already far past the point requirements to unlock the next...    





 Ahhaaa.... let's see if just one little thing can get accomplished here.  









 And still there's no way out!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heh, I never seen someone over 30 play video games. You rock PC Eye.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

The best I can do with my current laptop. Its Americas Army, I put my graphics all the way at high to see the difference. It looks better but not as good  




This is a bug I found. I killed myself in a server....alone with a frag  and then when new round started my body was still there  This is in Americas Army 2.6 btw


----------



## Warriorhazzard

PCeye It seems that most of you screen shots have Civilian Penalty


----------



## PC eye

Motoxrdude said:


> Heh, I never seen someone over 30 play video games. You rock PC Eye.


 
 Well it's certainly not all for game playing. Games like any other applications are softwares. Too often they have the same or similar problems. That also goes true with the other characters seen in the first edition of SoE.















Warriorhazzard said:


> PCeye It seems that most of you screen shots have Civilian Penalty


 
 Now whatever could you possibly be thinking about?   









POSITIVELY SHOCKING!!!


----------



## Archangel

Motoxrdude said:


> Heh, I never seen someone over 30 play video games. You rock PC Eye.



He's just playing 30?   how disappointing... ^^


----------



## PC eye

Archangel said:


> He's just playing 30? how disappointing... ^^


 
 Playing 30? Gee... I would feel young again if I did that don't you think?!   Try adding... 20+ on top of that figure and you may get a closer estimate. "oooohhh... mmyy acching back... ooo."


----------



## Archangel

I think I do top that even tough..


----------



## PC eye

Archangel said:


> I think I do top that even tough..


 
 I think you have a ways to go before getting this far. When those bones start to creak and you can't see so well anymore and.... blah blah blaaaa...


----------



## Geoff

I havent posted any for a while... so here are some from NFSMW:


----------



## Geoff

And here are some from the best game ever, AoE!!


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

omg i havent played that game in ages!! its Awsome, although i ruined it by finding out all the cheats


----------



## Geoff

Dropkickmurphys said:


> omg i havent played that game in ages!! its Awsome, although i ruined it by finding out all the cheats



I know the cheats to, but you cant do that in MP.

And here are some from FO2:


----------



## elmarcorulz

At least i dont have to worry about dodging the spike strip


----------



## Shane

Just a screenshot of me riding a horse in GUN

Great game  Anyone else got it?


----------



## Warriorhazzard

[-0MEGA-];493707 said:
			
		

> I know the cheats to, but you cant do that in MP.
> 
> And here are some from FO2:


 
 YOU ARE Crashing in every pic  Jeez learn how to drive  


Nevakonaza said:


> Just a screenshot of me riding a horse in GUN
> 
> Great game  Anyone else got it?



I have it, but in PS2 hehe   I love it although somebody stole it but I had passed it 3 times


----------



## Shane

Warriorhazzard said:


> YOU ARE Crashing in every pic  Jeez learn how to drive
> 
> 
> I have it, but in PS2 hehe   I love it although somebody stole it but I had passed it 3 times



Lol someone stole it?  

Anyway did you find that level im on hard?

Its hard to keep up with the other guy on the horse because the default keyboard keys the game uses are quite far apart!

Im gonna have to check if i can change the controls.


----------



## apj101

> I think you have a ways to go before getting this far. When those bones start to creak and you can't see so well anymore and.... blah blah blaaaa...


you *say *you're 51, not 71


----------



## Lamilia

I found this game in my brothers room for pc so I decided to install it and I was playing for a very short time when I found out it was a scary game and decided to stop.




there is my only picture I bet no one can guess what the name of the game is. it was scary because he was there then when I went closer to see if I could shoot him or something there was lightning and he dissapeared.


----------



## Archangel

what game is it?  The Thing?


----------



## Lamilia

Archangel said:


> what game is it?  The Thing?



Nope it isnt. Ill never tell haha.


----------



## Blue

> Nope it isnt. Ill never tell haha.



Cold fear.


----------



## Lamilia

Blue said:


> Cold fear.



yes


----------



## Shane

Blue said:


> Cold fear.



How old is that game?

Graphics look a bit crappy from the screenshots shown on google images


----------



## Lamilia

Nevakonaza said:


> How old is that game?
> 
> Graphics look a bit crappy from the screenshots shown on google images



the copywrite on the back says 2005. I have it on max settings and it doesnt look too bad. I tried to get more screenshots but I went in a room and the lights went out.




I saw that and decided to get out of the game. Ok now for some bf2 pictures
























I landed like that I didnt go back or anything.
aww I dont have enough room for all the screenshots.


----------



## Lamilia

this is the only plane you cant get on the map.




but I got it out  




















and then I let some one else have it


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Nevakonaza said:


> Lol someone stole it?
> 
> Anyway did you find that level im on hard?
> 
> Its hard to keep up with the other guy on the horse because the default keyboard keys the game uses are quite far apart!
> 
> Im gonna have to check if i can change the controls.




Yeah somebody stole it. I lended him the game in exchange for Midnight Club DUB and Medal of Honor European Assault. When I went back to get my game he never found it so I kept both of his games  

The lever isnt so hard on PS2 but my horse gets tired ^^ or I kill it for not paying attention. I love the matrix theme slow motion and the horses and graphics look nice (it would look better if the horses actually touched the ground though ^^) If you think that level is hard wait for the last one.


----------



## tomb08uk

BF2 Shots look good. I have the new BF but seems servers so slow always timesout the connections.


----------



## Geoff

Do you actually play BF2 at 800x600 with no AA? lol


----------



## Blue

The trouble is finding high resolution screens. I could instal the game and take them myself but... Anyway the game actually looks pretty good.


----------



## WeatherMan

I know that quite a few of you here play Dark Messiah Might and Magic.

Just bought the game myself and have got a bit stuck!

Just come up through the underground chambers by this rope, im trying to get inside the temple place.

anyone got any idea how im meant to get up there?

Theres like this other room underneath the ground that is a big higher up from where i am but the window is blocked by rocks. This is the only other way out from the underground, but im stuck on how to go any further.

Please help

TIA!


----------



## Lamilia

[-0MEGA-];495500 said:
			
		

> Do you actually play BF2 at 800x600 with no AA? lol



yeah I put it up to 1000 something with anti-aliasing at 4x its a little laggy so ill try 2x. good pictures blue I got some more but I dont feel like uploading them.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

[-0MEGA-];495500 said:
			
		

> Do you actually play BF2 at 800x600 with no AA? lol



I do and I have all the graphics settings on low cept textures(medium) 40 fps with onboard gpu ftw!


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Redbull{wings} said:


> I do and I have all the graphics settings on low cept textures(medium) 40 fps with onboard gpu ftw!



Reminds me when I used to play CS:S with my onboard.  The fps faired pretty well but everything looked like legos or something and you could barely make out anybodys' spray.....


----------



## Geoff

Bootup05 said:


> I know that quite a few of you here play Dark Messiah Might and Magic.
> 
> Just bought the game myself and have got a bit stuck!
> 
> Just come up through the underground chambers by this rope, im trying to get inside the temple place.
> 
> anyone got any idea how im meant to get up there?
> 
> Theres like this other room underneath the ground that is a big higher up from where i am but the window is blocked by rocks. This is the only other way out from the underground, but im stuck on how to go any further.
> 
> Please help
> 
> TIA!


I got past that level, and if I remember correctly there should be a wooden plank or board someplace nearby that you can shoot the rope arrow, and then crawl up it.

Is there anything to the left or right of you?


----------



## Bl00dFox

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Reminds me when I used to play CS:S with my onboard.  The fps faired pretty well but everything looked like legos or something and you could barely make out anybodys' spray.....



I know EXACTLY what you mean


----------



## Archangel

how's dark mesiah?  Ive played the demo, and the gameplay is pretty fun. but can you create an own character in it?  ( the way it looks, abbilities, class etc  )


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some of COD2, Getting old but still a great game!





Best level of the whole game!








Anybody else still play it?


----------



## jp198780

nope, i might get that soon lol, i still havent past the 1st 1 yet lol, havent played it in a while..


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Here's some of COD2, Getting old but still a great game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best level of the whole game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else still play it?



Yeah Call of Dutys a great game!

I dont have COD2 but i still play Call of duty + United offence


----------



## kof2000

very fun vista game


----------



## Geoff

Haha, finally we get some games other then Hearts and Minesweepers


----------



## PC eye

[-0MEGA-];496243 said:
			
		

> Haha, finally we get some games other then Hearts and Minesweepers


 
 Don't you think you should McNeil decide which ones should be posted?   













 You certainly don't want to end up on his bad side there.


----------



## kof2000

mass murderer


----------



## Shane

kof2000 said:


> mass murderer


 I can see that you love that game PC eye 

I use to play it all the time arond my friends house on the Ps2.


----------



## PC eye

Actually this was a recent addition while looking around for something while waiting for HL2 EP2 whenever that comes out "next year" ?   since it has been delayed until then.  http://www.joystiq.com/2006/08/24/hl2-episode-two-delayed-till-2007/


----------



## fade2green514

sweet, midair jump off the extension from a tower to another...

and now i think ill take a nice walk on the lake. thats right, on it.






white gold tower. its beautiful at night isn't it?


----------



## speedyink

I love this game.  Had it the day it came out and I still play it


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Hurray for purple!!!!  (...and glitches!!!!)


----------



## Geoff

Haha, love the conversation going on to


----------



## fade2green514

lol what level are you speedyink? and OMEGA YOU GOTTA BUY OBLIVION!
i mean come on look at those screenshots... how cool could that game get... btw im a level 39... my strength willpower and intelligence are all at 100%


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

[-0MEGA-];497042 said:
			
		

> Haha, love the conversation going on to



Ya, didn't notice that until after I posted it..... sorry..... lol.

There was somebody in CF that played in the same server I usually play in....  I think it was geek4life, he went by shoomba in the game......  He recognized me by my screenname.....  I think it was we_heart_bumblebee_tuna at the time......


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:


> lol what level are you speedyink? and OMEGA YOU GOTTA BUY OBLIVION!
> i mean come on look at those screenshots... how cool could that game get... btw im a level 39... my strength willpower and intelligence are all at 100%



I play Dark Messiah, which is similar, and is great!  I'll wait until the next oblivion-like game comes out


----------



## mrjack

[-0MEGA-];497115 said:
			
		

> I play Dark Messiah, which is similar, and is great!  I'll wait until the next oblivion-like game comes out



So would you recommend Dark Messiah? And is it true that it takes quite a bit of space on the HDD?


----------



## Geoff

mrjack said:


> So would you recommend Dark Messiah? And is it true that it takes quite a bit of space on the HDD?



It's a great game, but i'm not quite sure it's worth $50.  And ya, you need to download around 10GB just for the SP alone.

And heres one from CS:S:





PREPARE TO DIE


----------



## speedyink

fade2green514 said:


> lol what level are you speedyink? and OMEGA YOU GOTTA BUY OBLIVION!
> i mean come on look at those screenshots... how cool could that game get... btw im a level 39... my strength willpower and intelligence are all at 100%



Lol, I'm at level 17 or something .  I can't sit in front of a computer for long, haha.  Plus there was the time when all my friends got addicted to Oblivion, which turned me off it for a couple months.  Aaand, also the fact that I just like exploring and finding stuff.  I'm gonna start doing the quests again soon.


----------



## fade2green514

lol Omega its called Elder Scrolls
and oblivion is one of the best games out right now...
and speedyink you don't level up by doing quests, you level up by using your major skills. 
i have maxed my strength endurance willpower and intelligence attributes lol


----------



## skidude

fade2green514 said:


> lol Omega its called Elder Scrolls
> and oblivion is one of the best games out right now...



I wouldnt say best game out right now... I have it, and dont get me wrong its a great game, but I found it to be lacking something... wasnt quite what I expected. The main story was much too short, and things become repetitive, im damn sick of closing oblivion gates lol. I'll try and get into it again, maybe start a new guy.


----------



## fade2green514

well, try new things. the aleid ruins are sweet, you can find some really valuable items in there, and doing the daedric quests like azura... you can get some really useful stuff like azura's star...


----------



## skidude

I always enjoyed the dark brotherhood quests and thieves guild quests too, i did them all, very enjoyable. Dark Brotherhood was especially fun and morally challenging.


----------



## fade2green514

lol yea i like the dark brotherhood... but i finished all the mages guild quests.
i kind of like just killing bad guys though... like looters and such, and then taking all their stuff. searching for new better items is always sweet and making my character stronger.


----------



## speedyink

fade2green514 said:


> and speedyink you don't level up by doing quests, you level up by using your major skills.



Haha, I realize that.  It's just when I explore I don't usually fight to many people, just stupid wolved and cougers and the occasional Minotor(sp?).  My athletics and Acrobatic skills are pretty good though (near 100%)


----------



## Akina Karukasa

And just so you don't have to count


----------



## Archangel

and what are those numbers supposed to mean?


----------



## Ku-sama

Archangel said:


> and what are those numbers supposed to mean?



they are all dead bodies of level 1-2 people and they died fighting the lowest NPC things there are, then signed off out of frustration?


----------



## Archangel

sorry to say... But imo youre pretty frustrated if you make a screeny off that and put so much time into it with paint to make that..    ^^


----------



## jp198780

i dont like those types of games, just not into them..


----------



## Ku-sama

Archangel said:


> sorry to say... But imo youre pretty frustrated if you make a screeny off that and put so much time into it with paint to make that..    ^^




she didn't die, she was just walking by


----------



## Shane

jp198780 said:


> i dont like those types of games, just not into them..



Me neither.

I only like FPS or Racing games!

Thats it 

I will never buy a console again...Pc gaming all the way.


----------



## Archangel

Ku-sama said:


> she didn't die, she was just walking by



never said she did..  besides. i play WoW myself..   I know the body despawns once you resurrect


----------



## Geoff

And fade2green, you'd be happy to know that I played Oblivion on the Xbox360 today


----------



## jp198780

Nevakonaza said:


> Me neither.
> 
> I only like FPS or Racing games!
> 
> Thats it
> 
> I will never buy a console again...Pc gaming all the way.




yeahh lol, i used 2 play my xbox and ps2 all the time a while ago, but now i just play games on my computer....i think the computer is way better...

and thats really all i play also....


----------



## Ku-sama

Archangel said:


> never said she did..  besides. i play WoW myself..   I know the body despawns once you resurrect



but when you logoff when your dead, your body stays


----------



## Maddhatter

*few screens from medieval 2 total war*

hmm having some technical issues here


----------



## Maddhatter

*There we go...*

The bottom 2 are medium settings the top ones are completely maxed except for 1280 x 960 resolution its on 1024 x 768


----------



## Shane

Wow...Maddhatter,

What game is that? Oblivion? 

Looks great


----------



## Archangel

Nevakonaza said:


> Wow...Maddhatter,
> 
> What game is that? Oblivion?
> 
> Looks great



I think thats the new Medival total war (2 i think )


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> I think thats the new Medival total war (2 i think )



ooh it looks realy good.

I never played the first Medival total war.

Im gonna see if theres a Demo of it.


----------



## skidude

Is Medieval 2 total war any good? I was lookin at it and wasnt sure if it was worth buying.


----------



## Shane

skidude said:


> Is Medieval 2 total war any good? I was lookin at it and wasnt sure if it was worth buying.



Theres a demo here bro...

http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/9607/Medieval+II:+Total+War+Demo


----------



## skidude

Oooooo thanks never thought of getting the demo


----------



## Shane

skidude said:


> Oooooo thanks never thought of getting the demo



Hehe Np ,

Im downloading a demo of Battlefield 1942 because i like WW2 Based Fps.


----------



## skidude

You wont be disappointed, its a really fun game (kinda old tho)


----------



## Shane

skidude said:


> You wont be disappointed, its a really fun game (kinda old tho)



Yeah i know its old but thats even better because it will be cheaper to buy from the shops if i like it

The clips of it on Youtube look great.


----------



## JamesBart

These screen shots are wicked! i need to get into gaming and get some on the go! good stuff people!


----------



## skidude

Man that demo for Medieval II is soooo much fun, im getting that game for sure now.


----------



## jp198780

anybody play the BF1942 demo yet? how is it?


----------



## Geoff

jp198780 said:


> anybody play the BF1942 demo yet? how is it?


I played it, and I love it.  I was going to get it this morning but decided not to however.


----------



## jp198780

alright, i heard it was crap, soo i never bothered 2 download the demo, how would that game run on my 240? like shit? and why didnt you buy it?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

jp198780 said:


> alright, i heard it was crap, soo i never bothered 2 download the demo, how would that game run on my 240? like shit? and why didnt you buy it?



BF1942 would run just fine on your 240.


----------



## Geoff

jp198780 said:


> alright, i heard it was crap, soo i never bothered 2 download the demo, how would that game run on my 240? like shit? and why didnt you buy it?



It may run on low settings, you could try it.

I didn't buy it because the demo had more then enough gameplay


----------



## skidude

Ya the BF1942 demo is really fun, it acutally gives you a lot for just a demo.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> Ya the BF1942 demo is really fun, it acutally gives you a lot for just a demo.



I'm talking about BF2142


----------



## skidude

jp198780 said:


> anybody play the BF1942 demo yet? how is it?



Apparently you are, but nobody else is


----------



## jp198780

lol, soo both demos, BF1942 and BF2142 have alot of game play? like 1 level?

and is BF2142 like taking place in 2142?


----------



## Maddhatter

the demo for medieval 2 total war doesn't do the full game justice at all....its by far the best one of the series if you like that sorta thing i highly suggest getting it i love it


----------



## skidude

Maddhatter said:


> the demo for medieval 2 total war doesn't do the full game justice at all....its by far the best one of the series if you like that sorta thing i highly suggest getting it i love it



Oh really? Jeez I'm playing the demo right now and its awesome, cant imagine how the full game can be better! 

And about the BF1942 demo.... ya its just one level, but its everything, not time limits, you can be both sides, get all the equipment and everything, worth a download for sure.


----------



## matt3118

I caught these two terrorists making out on my way to blow up an Iraqi Marketplace.  They were touching and feeling each other all over the place.  Makes me mad thinking about all the slacking that goes on...

This was taken before I got my new computer, so it is on low detail.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

LMAO!! Nice find dude, haha!


----------



## jp198780

hey matt, what game is that? looks really cool..


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

jp198780 said:


> hey matt, what game is that? looks really cool..



Counter Strike: Source.


----------



## PC eye

No thank you! I'll stick with the more traditional gaming.

























 And away we goooo........


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Gotta love 007.


----------



## rayZa

Soldat -  Special Operations 2 mod












This freeware game is damn good


----------



## Nini

Free game I sometimes play when I am really bored.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I used to play that, but it got annoying and such. People attack the weaker so much. X_x


----------



## Nini

Yea, actually some servers are a lot more violent than others. Mine is alright.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I guess I just had bad luck. Oh well, I've found others to play. I wasn't to picky of that game anyway.


----------



## matt3118

jp198780 said:


> hey matt, what game is that? looks really cool..



Counter-Strike: Source   --- When you buy it, it is off the internet, so you can download and play it instantly.  They do not sell it in stores anymore to my understanding.  Too many people were illegally copying CDs.

It has been updated recently and looks very different from my screenshot.  If you couldn't tell from the picture, it has rag-doll physics, so when you die, your body falls just how it would in real life.  Those two guys just happened to fall in a funny pose.


----------



## matt3118

Though not truly screenshots from a _game_, these are pictures made in a program called G-Mod.

It lets you access materials from the games HL2, Counter-Strike: Source, and HL2 Deathmatch, along with custom made material off their forums.

These are some funny poses made with those games and this mod-


----------



## jp198780

matt3118 said:


> Counter-Strike: Source   --- When you buy it, it is off the internet, so you can download and play it instantly.  They do not sell it in stores anymore to my understanding.  Too many people were illegally copying CDs.
> 
> It has been updated recently and looks very different from my screenshot.  If you couldn't tell from the picture, it has rag-doll physics, so when you die, your body falls just how it would in real life.  Those two guys just happened to fall in a funny pose.



since you said they stopped selling them in stores, i'll go 2 Ebay  lol...


----------



## matt3118

jp198780 said:


> since you said they stopped selling them in stores, i'll go 2 Ebay  lol...



Lol, ya that works too.  I still have the CDs from when the game first came out.  You could buy it and then copy it for all your friends ^_^  But I think they made the program smarter now so it'll know the key has been used...  

Here's one from Counter-Strike: Source  -


----------



## skidude

Ok since many people have commented on the screenshots of Oblivion submitted by various people, I decided last night to shoot a 4 minute movie with clips detailing just how great the graphics really are. Keep in mind that it might not look as good as it can be because of the YouTube resolution  But it still looks very good. Hope you all enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=andqwIiKlGo


----------



## Geoff

matt3118 said:


> Counter-Strike: Source   --- When you buy it, it is off the internet, so you can download and play it instantly.  They do not sell it in stores anymore to my understanding.  Too many people were illegally copying CDs.
> 
> It has been updated recently and looks very different from my screenshot.  If you couldn't tell from the picture, it has rag-doll physics, so when you die, your body falls just how it would in real life.  Those two guys just happened to fall in a funny pose.



That makes absolutely no sense.

You can copy the game CD's all you want, you still need to activate the CD Key online.

And i've seen CSS at some stores in the past few weeks still.


----------



## matt3118

skidude said:


> Ok since many people have commented on the screenshots of Oblivion submitted by various people, I decided last night to shoot a 4 minute movie with clips detailing just how great the graphics really are. Keep in mind that it might not look as good as it can be because of the YouTube resolution  But it still looks very good. Hope you all enjoy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=andqwIiKlGo




I'm sure at full resolution and without a recording program running in the background it must be amazing!  I should get it...
Is it an online game too?





			
				[-0MEGA-];499752 said:
			
		

> That makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> You can copy the game CD's all you want, you still need to activate the CD Key online.
> 
> And i've seen CSS at some stores in the past few weeks still.



Ok, I just haven't seen them in awhile.  In my last post I talked about they CD key thing.  They have a good system with Steam.  It is smart to run games through that 'cause it is almost impossible to steal games with that program.  



Some more screenies- 







With some strategic hand grenade placement, I got a counter-terrorist on the roof -


----------



## skidude

matt3118 said:


> I'm sure at full resolution and without a recording program running in the background it must be amazing!  I should get it...
> Is it an online game too?



Ya the difference is staggering between what you see there and full resolution. Its not online, solely singleplayer. I find it actually to be a nice break from people and their problems (*cough* worldofwarcraft *cough*) so I enjoy just going in there and exploring, its a fun time.


----------



## matt3118

skidude said:


> Ya the difference is staggering between what you see there and full resolution. Its not online, solely singleplayer. I find it actually to be a nice break from people and their problems (*cough* worldofwarcraft *cough*) so I enjoy just going in there and exploring, its a fun time.



I agree, online games get REALLY annoying when dealing with certain players.  

I was hoping to see someone get decapitated though...  That axe you have is huge!


----------



## skidude

Ya lol, but sadly there are no decapitations, however there are some extremely disturbing scenes if you get into certain quests long enough, some stuff can send shivers down your spine. I also finished another Oblivion movie today, i'll be putting it on youtube soon.


----------



## Shane

PC eye said:


> No thank you! I'll stick with the more traditional gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Omg lol,

I use to play that all the time on Multiplayer.

What a great game....Havnt played it for ages though


----------



## Shane

Heres yet another screenshot of Warrock with me in training.

Hows my jet landing skills look? 






The reason its sticking out of the ground is because im in training mode so your jet doesnt explode when you crash it...During normal gameplay it would explore and kill you


----------



## skidude

Here's my other Oblivion video, this one has a time lapse and all that good stuff.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=x5Ogu5EGatM


----------



## fade2green514

that video sucks lol the res is so low ...
anyways, im glad to hear you tried oblivion, geoff... you ought to download the demo  
anyways, i hope to post screenshots of NWN2 when i buy it. only $50 right?? lol
we'll see haha...


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:


> that video sucks lol the res is so low ...
> anyways, im glad to hear you tried oblivion, geoff... you ought to download the demo
> anyways, i hope to post screenshots of NWN2 when i buy it. only $50 right?? lol
> we'll see haha...



The res isnt that low, it's just YouTube's compression that makes it look bad.


----------



## fade2green514

[-0MEGA-];500411 said:
			
		

> The res isnt that low, it's just YouTube's compression that makes it look bad.



same effect... that video = low quality.


----------



## PC eye

Nevakonaza said:


> Omg lol,
> 
> I use to play that all the time on Multiplayer.
> 
> What a great game....Havnt played it for ages though


 
 Well I just had to "drop in" at a few places in single player to see how things went in Nightfire that's all.





 ut oh this guy was refusing to allow entry.





 Have a nice nap.  





 Spoke too soon I guess.  













 That took care of that fast enough.


----------



## fade2green514

lol those graphics are a bit cheesy... i can't wait for directX 10 
Quake 4 and F.E.A.R. are like my FAVORITES when it comes to fps. lol
cod2 for its multiplayer functions... lol
but man i really wanna get neverwinter nights 2 going i wonder if theres a demo? o well im gonna be at work today ill probably just buy it beforehand lol...


----------



## skidude

fade2green514 said:


> same effect... that video = low quality.



Well I have the 1.4GB AVI file on my PC, which is at max resolution.... dont think youtube can host that...


----------



## Archangel

skidude said:


> Well I have the 1.4GB AVI file on my PC, which is at max resolution.... dont think youtube can host that...



Not bad =]   ok, i find it a bit boring, since litarairy nothing happened there, but i gues its a great tourists guid  
but, what music did you use on that one?  it sounded pretty good.


----------



## skidude

Archangel said:


> Not bad =]   ok, i find it a bit boring, since litarairy nothing happened there, but i gues its a great tourists guid



Not supposed to be action packed lol  Just meant to show off the graphics. I can make a combat one if you like.



> but, what music did you use on that one?  it sounded pretty good.



Its an Instrumental, called Drowning Sun by Beyond The Embrace.


----------



## Archangel

I wanted to instal oblivion again today.. but the setup said my disk is corrupted


----------



## skidude

Thats odd, can you install other games on that HDD?

BTW Im sure Oblivion would look sick on your system!


----------



## Archangel

well, i played it already ( i get some errors during the setup that files on the dvd are corrupted, and can choose retry, ignore and cancel)
In the first caves with the rats i had 80fps everything maxed out tough,  so i think outside 30 should be doable..   but first of all,.. it would have to work.


----------



## mrjack

Does anybody know a solution to Oblivion crashing all the time after entering the Great Oblivion Gate? If I save after entering it crashes, if I get to the tower and enter it, the game crashes.


----------



## fade2green514

mrjack said:


> Does anybody know a solution to Oblivion crashing all the time after entering the Great Oblivion Gate? If I save after entering it crashes, if I get to the tower and enter it, the game crashes.



reinstall it. saved games are NOT deleted when you uninstall it. i always back them up to make sure anyways.

if you read the readme file, it says not to ever click alt+tab to exit the game. keep that in mind, alt+tab is a bad thing for oblivion. also i find AIM screws it up with its stupid notifications. i never run AIM while i play oblivion.



Archangel said:


> I wanted to instal oblivion again today.. but the setup said my disk is corrupted



try making a copy of it, they dont protect the game, but as long as you bought it its not illegal to make a backup copy for yourself.
i mean, the thing doesnt even ask for a _serial code_ !! lol

in my opinion the game was worth every dollar i payed for it, and im about to buy NWN2 today for 50 bucks, i hope thats worth it


----------



## mrjack

fade2green514 said:


> reinstall it. saved games are NOT deleted when you uninstall it. i always back them up to make sure anyways.
> 
> if you read the readme file, it says not to ever click alt+tab to exit the game. keep that in mind, alt+tab is a bad thing for oblivion. also i find AIM screws it up with its stupid notifications. i never run AIM while i play oblivion.
> 
> try making a copy of it, they dont protect the game, but as long as you bought it its not illegal to make a backup copy for yourself.
> i mean, the thing doesnt even ask for a _serial code_ !! lol



I don't Alt+Tab out of the game ever, and with my earlier character I didn't have any problems.


----------



## deankenny

Gareth Barry taking a corner for  THE VILLA!!!!!








Barry taking  a free kick for the villa!!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms




----------



## Burgerbob

I wish i had one of those!


----------



## Shane

My Playin Far Cry Demo


----------



## deankenny

Leicester City shot on PRO EVO 6






Derby Shot






Angel header


----------



## Geoff

Nice screenshots!  I like the computer from CSS   How did they manage to install PCI cards when the PCI slots are on the other side?


----------



## Archangel

[-0MEGA-];501767 said:
			
		

> Nice screenshots!  I like the computer from CSS   How did they manage to install PCI cards when the PCI slots are on the other side?



brute force..   ^_^


----------



## deankenny

lol


----------



## Blue

> brute force..   ^_^


I'm not sure if that would work on the memory slots though. Considering they were covered by PCI cards . Although that computer seemed to not need memory as there was none installed. Nice CPU also.


----------



## Geoff

Blue said:


> I'm not sure if that would work on the memory slots though. Considering they were covered by PCI cards . Although that computer seemed to not need memory as there was none installed. Nice CPU also.



Ya, nice slot style 

And the PSU wires seem to just go in random places, there surely isnt anything plugged into the mobo


----------



## Archangel

anyway..  

It's time to Buzz the tower.. =D





hit, hit, hit  





who sais women can't drive?  there was plenty of space, can't you see?  ^_^





2nd Warship getting hit 





and i really like the movie style in this game


----------



## Kornowski

What game is that, It looks really good, Is it?


----------



## Archangel

Silent Hunter III  ^_^   ( with a small mod so it can run at 1280x 1024  )


----------



## Kornowski

It looks awesome!


----------



## Cromewell

Yah SHIII is great. I once declared myself unsinkable in it and thus became the target for all of my friends. Now when we sink the convoy, task force or whatever we are supposed to the game is on so to speak. We try to sink each other.


----------



## jp198780

Burgerbob said:


> I wish i had one of those!



lol, look at the PCI slots lol..it's all backwards..


----------



## Archangel

Cromewell said:


> Yah SHIII is great. I once declared myself unsinkable in it and thus became the target for all of my friends. Now when we sink the convoy, task force or whatever we are supposed to the game is on so to speak. We try to sink each other.



and if youre out of torpedoes, you try ramming eachother?

(cant wait for SH IV tough..   it was officially announced already  )


----------



## MatrixEVO

F.E.A.R. screenshots on my new 22" widescreen.


----------



## Kornowski

I have FEAR its amazing, Have you complted it? 
Yeah, This program is amazing!

http://www.jklnsoft.com/

I want the expansion pack for FEAR, it continues 30 seconds after the game ends


----------



## MatrixEVO

Kornowski said:


> I have FEAR its amazing, Have you complted it?
> Yeah, This program is amazing!
> 
> http://www.jklnsoft.com/
> 
> I want the expansion pack for FEAR, it continues 30 seconds after the game ends



Ya I've completed it, but with some cheats. This time I am using more tactics and I love to confuse the AI. 

Thanks for that program. It doesn't leave watermarks but it's still only a trial. I will edit my previous post so the images don't have watermarks.


----------



## Cromewell

> and if youre out of torpedoes, you try ramming eachother?


Ramming, flak gunning, deck gunning whatever you've got. We've had subs almost completely out of the water because someone got under them and blew the ballast 


> lol, look at the PCI slots lol..it's all backwards..


Looks like the mobo texture is applied backwards, everything would look right if the texture was rotated 180*. The 'video card' doesn't reach the back of the case though


----------



## Geoff

FEAR must be a great game... I have the multiplayer version installed, but I have yet to try it


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];502126 said:
			
		

> FEAR must be a great game... I have the multiplayer version installed, but I have yet to try it



It is a great game, one of the best I have played. I also like it cause it doesn't give me a headache like Half Life 2. I'm sure it will look great with your new system, too.


----------



## PC eye

MatrixEVO said:


> It is a great game, one of the best I have played. I also like it cause it doesn't give me a headache like Half Life 2. I'm sure it will look great with your new system, too.


 
 HL2 gives you a headache? How about Episode One?   alright that was a shorter version of...





 The game travel despite improvements in visual quality haven't increased the difficulty level too much from going places other then zombie swamps and stairwells like...





























"That was close! It's a good thing for Q technology here."


----------



## Cromewell

Well you all can blame Archangel for these screenies.

One destroyer down, about 30 to go.





This can't be good....





Nope, not good...for him, raking your keel across a subs schnorkel is a bad idea





One carrier down





2 carriers down. They should really not have stored the ammo there





Speaks for itself





Now I know this isn't going to be good. Stupid hedgehogs.





Nope not good. Not good at all.





I died shortly after that last shot.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

These were all taking ultra-high settings (with HDR on and AA off) with several mods implemented......


----------



## Archangel

cromewell, ever managed to get away in such a mission?  (Hit'n run on the carriers? ^_^ )


----------



## Cromewell

I can get away but I tend to get greedy going for a tanker or crusier. It's fairly easy in the XXI, it's so fast submerged so you drop down to 150 metres or deeper if you like and gun it 

I've had boats down around 250 but the creaks and pangs make me nervous.


----------



## Archangel

Cromewell said:


> I've had boats down around 250 but the creaks and pangs make me nervous.



go figure... I'm playing the game with surround sound, and the volume turned up a bit   ( remind me of the movie "Das Boot" tbh =] )

but yea..   the XXI is one of my favorite ship's in that game..  altough,.. I really find the lack of at least 1 rear tube annoying..   its cool to run of from a destroyer...   run to full power for a sec to draw his attention, and then when's he's comming at you, you pop a torpedo from the reat tube ^^


----------



## Kornowski

MatrixEVO said:


> Ya I've completed it, but with some cheats. This time I am using more tactics and I love to confuse the AI.
> 
> Thanks for that program. It doesn't leave watermarks but it's still only a trial. I will edit my previous post so the images don't have watermarks.



Howcome you used cheats, That takes the fun away! lol  

I find my self completing it for a fourth time and still wanting to do it again, Do you find that one persons death is never the same? It's awesome!


----------



## matt3118

An amputee!!!
I shot this guy up good.
Once again, this was taken before my super awesome new computer.


----------



## Blue

> Once again, this was taken before my super awesome new computer.



Feel free to post screen shots taken with your super awesome new computer.


----------



## skidude

Ahhhhh the great fun of CSS zombie action :


----------



## matt3118

Blue said:


> Feel free to post screen shots taken with your super awesome new computer.



Will do!  

By the way, has anyone heard of the game Garry's Mod?  If so, do you know when GMod 10 is coming out?  It looks so awesome...


----------



## skidude

Blowing up some more zombies with a nade:


----------



## Geoff

You like zombie servers just like I do


----------



## skidude

Yes I am lol. I'm addicted. Tried one server one day.... havent stopped since


----------



## jp198780

skidude said:


> Blowing up some more zombies with a nade:



thats CSS?


----------



## skidude

Yep


----------



## mrjack

Has anybody here gotten the Knights of the Nine addon to Oblivion? I got it a few days ago, I think it was pretty damn great. Can't wait for more addons.


----------



## MasterEVC

[-0MEGA-];504602 said:
			
		

> You like zombie servers just like I do


Sounds like fun, Im not a CSS fan but that looks cool. You got some IP's to Zombie servers?


----------



## Maddhatter

stupid americans and their huge warship fleets....i have a crappy uboat so all i could do was sit and watch


----------



## jp198780

what games that Mad?


----------



## Bobo

Maddhatter said:


> stupid americans and their huge warship fleets....i have a crappy uboat so all i could do was sit and watch



I like ship games, that looks like fun


----------



## Maddhatter

silent hunter 3


----------



## ADE

Yeah now thats the shit!


----------



## Archangel

Maddhatter said:


> stupid americans and their huge warship fleets....i have a crappy uboat so all i could do was sit and watch



=o   installed it in english?    German voices all the way!  =D


----------



## Maddhatter

well that might have added to the realism...but i have to understand what im hearing lol

archangel i think you mentioned a 1280 x 960 resolution mod where can i find that?


----------



## Lamilia

[-0MEGA-];504602 said:
			
		

> You like zombie servers just like I do



I like them too. The best one is zombie strike apocalypse or something like that. I thought I had it in my xfire favorites but I cant find it.


ADE said:


> Yeah now thats the shit!


no not 2




3 is the best mario game ever.


----------



## elmarcorulz

> no not 2
> 
> 3 is the best mario game ever.


Yea SMB 3 then Mario 64


----------



## rayZa




----------



## ADE

rayZa said:


>



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOOLOLOLLLOLOLOLOLOO         :


----------



## speedyink

Lamilia said:


> 3 is the best mario game ever.



Agreed.  I've played that game so many times in my life, probably more than any other game.  AND IT'S STILL NOT BORING!


----------



## MatrixEVO

F.E.A.R. these screenshots!


----------



## ADE

F.E.A.R. is like, my favorite game!!!


----------



## Archangel

Maddhatter said:


> well that might have added to the realism...but i have to understand what im hearing lol
> 
> archangel i think you mentioned a 1280 x 960 resolution mod where can i find that?




uhm... its a small cfg file added into the game directory,.. using that you can force the game to run at a certain resolution     add me on msn or so, and i an send it to you  (dont know where i found it on the net anymore  )


----------



## Cromewell

It's easy enough to change the resolution. Just goto the Data\cfg folder in your SH3 directory open main.cfg in notepad and you'll see the resolution. (It starts at 1024x800)


----------



## PC eye

While you people are trying to get the game configurations correct I'm still trying to get out of the mall madness!   that one must have hurt!





 At least I have one section finally completed in the revolution section.  And JB finally blasted the villian again.   got yaaa...!


----------



## deankenny

those look like graphically intense games


----------



## Maddhatter

PC Eye i have looked everywhere for that state of emergency game and i can't seem to find it anywhere....either its really good or really bad..lol


----------



## Bl00dFox

Here is my screenshot: (not as graphical, but hey):







Orkfia is a great online web based game (its free!)


----------



## jp198780

whats its about? like what do you do? i might try it out..


----------



## Bl00dFox

Fact: You are the leader of a tribe: you explore land, build buildings and train soldiers.

Fact: You are part of an alliance of tribes.

Fact: You attack other tribes to steal land and gold.

Fact: That is only the basics. THe VERY basics.


----------



## Maddhatter

sounds kinda like utopia


----------



## Bl00dFox

A bit less complicated, though


----------



## Archangel

time for some really nice old school..   =D













just installed it again, and its still fun to play


----------



## rayZa

Some screenshots from tankmania. 
0wn3d moments


----------



## Archangel

just played fear..  Im jumpy now :x





=o  Oh man..


Before mousclick:





After mouseclick:





cant aim, so you just have to love automatic weapons ^^  










=o  scary!


----------



## noob101

nice screenies guys..


----------



## Ku-sama

Archangel said:


> time for some really nice old school..   =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just installed it again, and its still fun to play



Force some AA and ASF


----------



## Archangel

Ku-sama said:


> Force some AA and ASF



hmm... might be an idea... but then, it didnt really bother me, and I'm not really fancy about changing it in the driver's, since i have that set to application controlled =]


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*Some Screens*

Some Screens, sorry about the quality.





Cesar--Right Flank Charge





SOE -- Swords are Sexy





Black Friday 2006  





One lucky man till she broke his neck





My private Island off the Coast of Jamaica 





I rule with an Iron Fist


----------



## The_Other_One

Yes, I did the whole race like this(well, minus about the first half of the first lap to get up there)  I was normally going faster than the picture I took during the race.  It's just hard to drive and have another hand ready to Print Screen   (IE, no NOS)


----------



## skidude

Over 300 pages now w00t! Keep the screens coming guys.


----------



## DCIScouts

The_Other_One said:


> Yes, I did the whole race like this(well, minus about the first half of the first lap to get up there)  I was normally going faster than the picture I took during the race.  It's just hard to drive and have another hand ready to Print Screen   (IE, no NOS)



What the?  Hmm...


----------



## Burgerbob

Archangel said:


> time for some really nice old school..   =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just installed it again, and its still fun to play



What game is that? it looks like EarthSiege.


----------



## Archangel

Burgerbob said:


> What game is that? it looks like EarthSiege.



ooowww... blasphemers!  XD   but, this game,. it's MechWarrior 4: Mercinaries


----------



## Cromewell

You've never played the Mechwarrior Series? IMO Mech2 was the best for multiplayer but the mech4 series was ok for singleplayer.


----------



## Shane

My FarCry screenies...











I love this game it looks so beautifull....I cant immagine what Crysis will look like in DX10.


----------



## The_Other_One

DCIScouts said:


> What the?  Hmm...



I was going so fast I rode the walls    It's hard NOT to with that car, it's really that fast!  If I could go straight long enough, it'd probably hit 400-500 MPH



Cromewell said:


> You've never played the Mechwarrior Series? IMO Mech2 was the best for multiplayer but the mech4 series was ok for singleplayer.



That game looks pretty cool, but I still think Metal Wolf Chaos would be my favorite "mech" game   Though I would like to try this one...


----------



## Archangel

I really hope they make a Mechwarrior 5 tbh,   would be cool.
I also heard about a planned Mechwarrior movie quite some time ago, but i gues thats cancelled, since I havnt heard much about it


----------



## Shane

Mechwarrior certianly brings back memories from when i first had it for Ps1 

http://i19.ebayimg.com/01/c/05/ae/5d/5d_7.JPG


----------



## Cromewell

Ever since MS bought the rights to the series from Activision and MW4 and MC2 didn't really take off the series has gone into limbo. If a MW5 or MC3 came out I'd buy it but I didn't really like MW4/MC2. They were decent but compared to MW2 and MC1 they weren't very good.


----------



## Archangel

yea..   pretty much a shame.   altough, Microsoft can make nice/good games tough..   so i hope they would take a shot at it


----------



## DCIScouts

I actually liked MechWarrior 3 the most..., don't really know why.  I just wish Microsoft wouldn't have bought up the entire DOA series from Tecmo, DOA2 was my favorite, and then they haven't produced any more for Playstation because of MS


----------



## Archangel

DCIScouts said:


> I actually liked MechWarrior 3 the most..., don't really know why.  I just wish Microsoft wouldn't have bought up the entire DOA series from Tecmo, DOA2 was my favorite, and then they haven't produced any more for Playstation because of MS



muhaha  I actually liked that  ^_^

<----    proud Xbox owner  =D


----------



## Cromewell

> Microsoft can make nice/good games tough


To be fair they just publish and finance the game they don't actually develop it. I liked MW4 for singleplay but in multi MW2 takes it handidly.


----------



## skidude

A sweet FEAR screen, this dude got shot through the window:


----------



## Warriorhazzard

ADE said:


> Yeah now thats the shit!


Nothing beats the classics.  (unless they have super graphics )



Archangel said:


> =o   installed it in english?    German voices all the way!  =D



One last time.  What game is that its awsome.


----------



## Cromewell

It is still Silent Hunter III.


----------



## Ku-sama

Cromewell said:


> It is still Silent Hunter III.



I'll be playing it with you and Arch tomorrow


----------



## Cromewell

I just finished. She sunk 30000 tonnes in the 2nd map we played


----------



## MasterEVC




----------



## PC eye

Maddhatter said:


> PC Eye i have looked everywhere for that state of emergency game and i can't seem to find it anywhere....either its really good or really bad..lol


 
You really have to look hard for the older pc version of SoE. Just be carefull that you don't end up in the wrong mall or...  ohhh crap this place is a...







Sacrinyellow5 said:


> Some Screens, sorry about the quality.


 
Yes that's the main problem seen in most of the older games. I was wondering if anyone managed to get some from SoE 2? She can still do some damage when given a chance. look out...! she's a hard case alright!  everyone still jumps when she barks!









But I never resist adding some vintage screens from other older games out. Aaaww crap! they're breaking out!  Now they'll be all over the place! 









Yeechs! and he has a big brother too!







Not him! I mean a real bigger menace to contend with. I would have to mention...


----------



## skidude

Return To Castle Wolfenstein if my memory serves me right.... awesome game.


----------



## Cromewell

SH4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSrzv6RbJo0


----------



## MasterEVC




----------



## MasterEVC

Going through some old screenshots:







































Never heard of this car brand until this game but the car is pretty nice IMO


----------



## jp198780

that company, Vauxhall makes smaller cars also, that car is like the new Pontiac GTO...


----------



## Shido

WoW pics

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/761/5iu0.jpg

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/5559/7qa9.jpg

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/913/9oa2.jpg

FF9

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/5075/alexandreij9.jpg


----------



## Geoff

I love flatout 2, i'll post some more pics soon.


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from CSS (maxed out btw )


----------



## elmarcorulz

jp198780 said:


> that company, Vauxhall makes smaller cars also, that car is like the new Pontiac GTO...



The Monaro's a drifters car

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/225202/vauxhall_monaro_vxr/


----------



## Archangel

Cromewell said:


> SH4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSrzv6RbJo0



yay... they added in SH4 the only thing i really missed in SH3      thats you can look into the ship through a torpedo crater =]    
This movie looks promissing   I gues the AI and the physics are improved mainly


----------



## PC eye

skidude said:


> Return To Castle Wolfenstein if my memory serves me right.... awesome game.


 
 Congradulations! You just won our grand prize trivia!   It followed DUKE3D, Doom, Half Life, and Quake in popularity at the time.



Shido said:


> WoW pics
> 
> http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/761/5iu0.jpg
> 
> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/5559/7qa9.jpg
> 
> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/913/9oa2.jpg
> 
> FF9
> 
> http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/5075/alexandreij9.jpg


 
 Now there's a different one. There are two direct links for forums at imageshack you can try when going to post screens. Once it turns blue press the right arrow and click on it just inside the bracket on the right side to copy and paste. It can take a few times but it works.


----------



## skidude

Jesus Geoff (or Omega... w/e) when did u get an 8800!!! Man I want one, i hear it owns.


----------



## jimmymac

Shido said:


> FF9
> 
> http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/5075/alexandreij9.jpg



didnt think they had done ff9 pc 

/me legs it to nearest game shop


----------



## skidude

More FEAR screens:


----------



## PC eye

I see some double pistol shooting found it's way in there. Try taking out a sniper at 300yrds. with two 45s!


----------



## MatrixEVO

Here is some screenshots from the PREY demo I just played (the res is way up at 1600x1200 and settings maxed so that's why some of the shots are low FPS)(also I think Photobucket resized a few of the images probably because they were over 1mb to upload):


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> Jesus Geoff (or Omega... w/e) when did u get an 8800!!! Man I want one, i hear it owns.



I got it last week, and yes it does own


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heh wow, I would never spend that much on a comp Omega!
Have you played Fear of oblivion on it yet?


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Cromewell said:


> It is still Silent Hunter III.



Hehe Ofcourse it is still that  Thanks.


----------



## deankenny

[-0MEGA-];510992 said:
			
		

> I got it last week, and yes it does own



rich bugger


----------



## Geoff

deankenny said:


> rich bugger





Motoxrdude said:


> Heh wow, I would never spend that much on a comp Omega!
> Have you played Fear of oblivion on it yet?



It wasnt too much, only around $1400.

I dont have those games   I'll try the Prey demo out again though.


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];511027 said:
			
		

> It wasnt too much, only around $1400.
> 
> I dont have those games   I'll try the Prey demo out again though.



Well you have to get those games!   And you need to get on MSN Messenger! LOL.


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Well you have to get those games!   And you need to get on MSN Messenger! LOL.



I know, my bad.  I was only on for like 30 minutes and didnt want to get bombarded with messages


----------



## MasterEVC

Here are some more old screenies












I won a Fatal 4-Way match in 14 seconds


----------



## PC eye

What do you expect? Mall parking is always a hassle at this time of year!









And yes many just seem to have attitude problems.













This guy didn't know when to quit!













He didn't do so well. aawwww....


----------



## Shane

Hitman Contracts:

This was fun!

The dancefloor was full of people and then the shootout started


----------



## Geoff

Nice graphics PC EYE


----------



## PC eye

Nevakonaza said:


> Hitman Contracts:
> 
> This was fun!
> 
> The dancefloor was full of people and then the shootout started


 
 Don't worry these guys will dance to a different tune to get you!  









 And then there's a different type of rumble seen at the mall lately.


----------



## Maddhatter

*Some more from Medieval 2 total war*


----------



## Geoff

Is that a good game?  I tried the demo but it seemed pretty boring.


----------



## Maddhatter

i found the demo boring as well but i went ahead and bought the full game and i love it its about the only game i play now besides silent hunter 3


----------



## Geoff

Here are some (i was owning in scoutzknives, like 12-0 )


----------



## jp198780

"owning", what a gamer word ..


----------



## Toots

I took these a few months ago in WoW


----------



## The_Other_One

This was a screen shot from one of my captures of Metal Wolf Chaos.  I just liked the soldier flying off to the side 

"...and the reason is because I'm the president of this great United States of America!"


----------



## skidude

A FEAR video I made a few weeks ago, just got around to hosting it. Its got a ton of action and some sweet kills, so check it out:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hlapnTespeg


----------



## Ku-sama

nice vid


----------



## lb562high

really nice video....makes me wanna go buy the damn game now!


----------



## MatrixEVO

skidude said:


> A FEAR video I made a few weeks ago, just got around to hosting it. Its got a ton of action and some sweet kills, so check it out:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=hlapnTespeg



Sweet vid Skidude. I think I will make a FEAR video too. I love the slowmo effects, it's the best part of the game.


----------



## skidude

Thanks guys, I thought it was really cool. I love the slow-mo effects too, especially with nades


----------



## fade2green514

sick s***


----------



## Ku-sama

These are for Archy


----------



## fade2green514

admit it, it scares you.
(it would if it popped up in your backyard)






oh, and the lucky old lady. A.K.A. the night mother. thats right - im the listener... lol






NIGHT-EYE


----------



## s_m_w_d

More pics from Garry mod:
my ultra fast jeep




my hovering tank with guy on top from D.O.D 2


----------



## mrjack

I see you got GMOD10.


----------



## Geoff

Is GMOD10 much different then 9?  Because I know with 9 I couldnt for the life of me figure out how to build things like that, unless its just because it wasnt possible.


----------



## Archangel

Ku-sama said:


> These are for Archy



yay  XD    but i see you waste a lot of torpedo's to kill 1 ship.. ^^


----------



## Geoff

Didnt you already post those?  

Here are some from garrysmod 

*Before:


































*


----------



## Archangel

Hey Bob,.. what you're upto after this shift?    dunno.. maybe ill just hang around with the guy's..  XD





I lost a mine the other day..   damn, I'm glad someone found it before someone got seriously injured.. =o





THIS would give the work "Death Metal" a whole new definition, no?





I keep missing my ex... But my aim is getting better.




And here are 2 from oblivion..  wich i just started playing (again ^^ )


----------



## dmw2692004

skidude said:


> A FEAR video I made a few weeks ago, just got around to hosting it. Its got a ton of action and some sweet kills, so check it out:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=hlapnTespeg



great vid, those nade effects are awsome.


----------



## s_m_w_d

[-0MEGA-];514383 said:
			
		

> Is GMOD10 much different then 9?  Because I know with 9 I couldnt for the life of me figure out how to build things like that, unless its just because it wasnt possible.


There are a load of my features in G-Mod 10 (to many to list) Things that were complicated to build before have been made easier in my opinion well worth $9.95

Check out this new nod which will be out soon:
Age Of Chivalry
A complete redo of halflife with swords and axes

k last edit also check out:
http://games.moddb.com
It has over 900 mods


----------



## Geoff

s_m_w_d said:


> There are a load of my features in G-Mod 10 (to many to list) Things that were complicated to build before have been made easier in my opinion well worth $9.95
> 
> Check out this new nod which will be out soon:
> Age Of Chivalry
> A complete redo of halflife with swords and axes
> 
> k last edit also check out:
> http://games.moddb.com
> It has over 900 mods


I already bought it


----------



## jp198780

couple screens of COD:











i'll take a couple better 1's lader on ..


----------



## Geoff

Do you actually play the game at 640x480?


----------



## Kornowski

Here's the allmighty, pant wetting, blood spraying, slow-mo F.E.A.R





Do you think I got him?  lol


----------



## Shane

jp198780 said:


> couple screens of COD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll take a couple better 1's lader on ..



Cool i recently got COD realy cheap...Because the new ones come out so there selling the old COD but its still a great game.

Although i play noobly Im useless 



			
				[-0MEGA- said:
			
		

> ]Do you actually play the game at 640x480?



Maybe if hes using Photobucket it resized his images like it does sometimes on mine Dunno why.


----------



## jp198780

yeah, i used Photobucket..


----------



## skidude

I'm sure you all remember Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind.... the masterpiece of the series, has a much, much, much more epic feel to it than Oblivion:


----------



## Ku-sama

No AA/ASF much?

I have the game disks, just never play it


----------



## skidude

Ku-sama said:


> No AA/ASF much?



There is no AA of ASF in that game...


----------



## Jon

on war rock - he sure loves eating that ladder, lol

Also i play this at 640 resolution is that bad? - i just saw someone commented on it above, ?


----------



## Blue

skidude said:


> There is no AA of ASF in that game...



It's called forced settings within the drivers control panel 



> on war rock - he sure loves eating that ladder, lol
> 
> Also i play this at 640 resolution is that bad? - i just saw someone commented on it above, ?



Only if you have a problem with it. Many people talk about high resolutions and AA etc. as if it made the game great. If your system cannot handle the extra settings and high resolutions, it won't make your gaming any less fun. Some just need high powered systems for bragging rights.


----------



## skidude

Blue said:


> It's called forced settings within the drivers control panel



Ahhhh yes, did not think of that..... i'll force AA and AF and post another screen.


----------



## skidude




----------



## jp198780

is that feature in COD?


----------



## PC eye

Blue said:


> Many people talk about high resolutions and AA etc. as if it made the game great. If your system cannot handle the extra settings and high resolutions, it won't make your gaming any less fun. Some just need high powered systems for bragging rights.


 
 Gee I always seem to run high resolutions running stock hardware setups without hassles mostly to clean up some loose ends.  









There's an opening for janitorial work at...


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

I'm sorry Mr. Turtle.........


----------



## Shane

bumblebee_tuna said:


> I'm sorry Mr. Turtle.........



Lol what the hell 

Heres a screenshot from me playin Fear Combat..It doesnt look very good but what the hell...im using a old 9600  and the game play is quite good.

As long as im not lagging then im hapy...






What graphics card would you guys say could handle Fear combat maxed out?
Im not buying a new one...just courius.


----------



## Geoff

jp198780 said:


> is that feature in COD?



Not in the original, back then you can only choose low, medium, or high graphics.


----------



## jp198780

ooo ok, optimal i think is the highest in COD, and im already running that..


----------



## Blue

> Gee I always seem to run high resolutions running stock hardware setups without hassles mostly to clean up some loose ends.


Once again, I don't understand what you are trying to say. Why is that? Stock hardware? as opposed to overclocked? huh? Do you mean crap hardware? Seriously you are a confusing man.

Anyhow those are some pretty old games .

Meanwhile I'll just mention. I never said anything about "not" being able to run high res,  If you want to run extremely high res on games like FEAR and oblivion, you'd better be ready to shell out some dough for some powerfull hardware . Games like Soldier of Fortune 2 are pretty outdated and do not need very powerful hardware anyway.


----------



## mrjack

So you still play Morrowind, Skidude. It's a good game, though the animations on the characters are odd, looks like they've crapped their pants when they run.


----------



## Archangel

and that when you thought you've seen everything already, eh?   















No wonder this one was just experimental..  someone mounted the bloody wings the wrong way around.. D=


----------



## tweaker

Cool screens there Arc, I crash and burn everytime I try them games. Maybe I should give them another shot someday.


----------



## Maddhatter

don't try lock on modern air combat unless you were previously a pilot (or have the memory of an elephant)


----------



## Cromewell

> don't try lock on modern air combat unless you were previously a pilot (or have the memory of an elephant)


I find lockon way easier than IL2. At least all the keys come mapped.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Nevakonaza said:


> Lol what the hell
> 
> Heres a screenshot from me playin Fear Combat..It doesnt look very good but what the hell...im using a old 9600  and the game play is quite good.
> 
> As long as im not lagging then im hapy...
> 
> What graphics card would you guys say could handle Fear combat maxed out?
> Im not buying a new one...just courius.



My system plays it flawlessly with programs running and downloads going on.  So I guess you know you don't need this much.


----------



## PC eye

Blue said:


> Once again, I don't understand what you are trying to say. Why is that? Stock hardware? as opposed to overclocked? huh? Do you mean crap hardware? Seriously you are a confusing man.
> 
> Anyhow those are some pretty old games .
> 
> Meanwhile I'll just mention. I never said anything about "not" being able to run high res, If you want to run extremely high res on games like FEAR and oblivion, you'd better be ready to shell out some dough for some powerfull hardware . Games like Soldier of Fortune 2 are pretty outdated and do not need very powerful hardware anyway.


 
 Somehow I realized that. But I run HL2, EP1, and a few others at high res as well. SOF II just happens to be more of a pain! when you still see lockups with the above AGP hardware. Well one bit of good news was finally getting out of the mall madness and into...?  rough streets!













 I even lowered SOF II down to 1024x768 to get better details along with raising the contrast and gamma settings to lighten the screens and yet...





 The problem is often in the game's own limitations rather then the hardwares you are running. Running stock simply means not trying to oc the crap out of everything only to see no gain there either.


----------



## Blue

> Somehow I realized that. But I run HL2, EP1, and a few others at high res as well. SOF II just happens to be more of a pain! when you still see lockups with the above AGP hardware. Well one bit of good news was finally getting out of the mall madness and into...?  rough streets!


Regardless, I never said anything about that crap. I also know what stock means, It is just that I said nothing that should lead to all the crap your commenting on. Also I was not talking to you, ya just kind of budded in with comments.



> Only if you have a problem with it. Many people talk about high resolutions and AA etc. as if it made the game great. If your system cannot handle the extra settings and high resolutions, it won't make your gaming any less fun. Some just need high powered systems for bragging rights.


Now if you read the above quote (yes it is mine). You will notice that nothing was said to lead to half the babble you mention. I simply implied that another members computer might not be powerful enough to play certain games in high resolutions, but it is OK because high or lower resolutions don't really subtract from game play. I never mentioned anything about you being able to play games at any resolutions. You managed to turn it into a conversation about you though.


You tend to say too much about nothing at times. I would love to see this discussion end. This thread is about screenshots.

Thanks


----------



## Archangel

Maddhatter said:


> don't try lock on modern air combat unless you were previously a pilot (or have the memory of an elephant)



agree with cromewell here, I find lock on to be easyer too.  ^^    try Falcon 4.0 Aliied force


----------



## Shane

Screenie from Dark Messiah of Might and Magic Demo 

Realy good game im considering buying it.







That pic isnt realy showing you much...I probably post some more up later.


----------



## skidude

mrjack said:


> So you still play Morrowind, Skidude. It's a good game, though the animations on the characters are odd, looks like they've crapped their pants when they run.



Ya I still play, when I got Oblivion and played it.... I thought it just wasn't the same.....


----------



## fade2green514

you'll all be happy to know that in oblivions expansion "knights of the nine" they cut down on map marker usage a LOT and the puzzles are much tougher to figure out...
anyways, i was disappointed as to how easy Umaril was to face.

Umaril





Holy Relics of the Crusader (actually quite powerful items, even though they're ugly)


----------



## fade2green514

Great gate to oblivion





if you dont already have this game, buy it.






Mehrunes Dagon (come on, you know - the Daedric Price of Destruction)






and PWNED














im over encumbered. haha
btw, screenshot contest -- i just won it. lol


----------



## fade2green514

more sweet screenies cause ive got an entire library of them lol

dead frost atronach






Kvatch Castle


----------



## jp198780

took a couple good SA screenshots, the 1 on 2 wheels lastest pretty long, then i hit the wall n the car blew up ahaha: 






and this is a bug, 1nce u get ur head chopped off, it stays off til u exit the game, and start it back up:







whose plays SA:MP anyway? and what server?


----------



## Shane

jp198780 said:


> took a couple good SA screenshots, the 1 on 2 wheels lastest pretty long, then i hit the wall n the car blew up ahaha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is a bug, 1nce u get ur head chopped off, it stays off til u exit the game, and start it back up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whose plays SA:MP anyway? and what server?



That looks cool,

Can you get custom cars in Multiplayer?
Think i might get San andreas for pc because i never did finish the game on playstation 2 ...My memory card gave up on me


----------



## DCIScouts

fade2green514 said:


> Great gate to oblivion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont already have this game, buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mehrunes Dagon (come on, you know - the Daedric Price of Destruction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and PWNED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im over encumbered. haha
> btw, screenshot contest -- i just won it. lol



I'll say, at least for this year!


----------



## skidude

lol ya.... there really hasnt been any winner so far, and this thread has been going on for well over a year... we need to name one.


----------



## DCIScouts

I was semi-thinking of setting up some sort of official contest, but I do like the informal atmosphere of the thread...


----------



## fade2green514

DCIScouts said:


> I'll say, at least for this year!



thanks, glad you liked the screenshots 

oblivions like the best game ever. i beat it twice and i still play it at least weekly when i get the time.

all i have to say about those screenies... GLORIOUS. oh man and i worked so hard to get there, just so gratifying...


----------



## Geoff

DCIScouts said:


> I was semi-thinking of setting up some sort of official contest, but I do like the informal atmosphere of the thread...



Or perhaps having a contest dedicated to a certain game each week, have users PM you with their screenshots, and then vote on it.

Basically the same thing as your Photoshop contest, but have only one game allowed per week.


----------



## jp198780

Nevakonaza said:


> That looks cool,
> 
> Can you get custom cars in Multiplayer?
> Think i might get San andreas for pc because i never did finish the game on playstation 2 ...My memory card gave up on me



well theres vehicles mods that u can download, and that replaces a certain car in the game, very easy 2 install the mods..

i would deffinately recommend u gettin it 4 pc..


----------



## skidude

Ya at first when I made this thread I was planning on having a contest... but after like 60 pages or so I just said what the hell... let everyone post cool screens of their favorite games...


----------



## fade2green514

[-0MEGA-];519513 said:
			
		

> Or perhaps having a contest dedicated to a certain game each week, have users PM you with their screenshots, and then vote on it.
> 
> Basically the same thing as your Photoshop contest, but have only one game allowed per week.



or we could start seperate sticky threads with permission of a mod, one for each game on request (i request a sticky for oblivion screenshots, obviously.)
lol


----------



## DCIScouts

Discussion and preliminary ideas are being mulled over right now...  If you have any ideas, please submit it to me that way I can see if it will fit with the grand scheme of the contest...

And so, for now back to posting some good ol' recreational screenshots!


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:


> or we could start seperate sticky threads with permission of a mod, one for each game on request (i request a sticky for oblivion screenshots, obviously.)
> lol





DCIScouts said:


> Discussion and preliminary ideas are being mulled over right now...  If you have any ideas, please submit it to me that way I can see if it will fit with the grand scheme of the contest...
> 
> And so, for now back to posting some good ol' recreational screenshots!



Just one last comment.  Any user here could make a thread for a certain game, and have a contest, but they would be able to sticky it.  And if it wasnt stickied, then members would go nuts posting pics and making useless posts.

Which is why I think it would be best if mods set it up, like they are the photoshop contest, where its orderly. 

Now for a screenshot form Dark Messiah


----------



## fade2green514

omega, did you finally try oblivion??
jeeze you've got such a powerful machine, do you just think it cant handle it? and yes, thats a challenge... OHH WHAT NOW lol...


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:


> omega, did you finally try oblivion??
> jeeze you've got such a powerful machine, do you just think it cant handle it? and yes, thats a challenge... OHH WHAT NOW lol...



I dont feel like paying $50, I just paid $50 for Dark Messiah, and by God i'm going to play it


----------



## PC eye

[-0MEGA-];519941 said:
			
		

> Just one last comment. Any user here could make a thread for a certain game, and have a contest, but they would be able to sticky it. And if it wasnt stickied, then members would go nuts posting pics and making useless posts.


 
 That would be aweful thing to see. You could end up with some crazy screens!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

This is a picture of someone jumping into a mario tube, it was a custom map. Its not me. Ill post some action shots tomorrow.







Counter Strike: Source


----------



## fade2green514

[-0MEGA-];519957 said:
			
		

> I dont feel like paying $50, I just paid $50 for Dark Messiah, and by God i'm going to play it



pshh fine lol

but dude you HAVE to get it. im not kidding its the best game i ever played.
and yes ill keep nagging you. lol


----------



## Boomer

heres two i took last night


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

lol, a couple of random WoW sceenies there lol !


----------



## fade2green514

Boomer said:


> heres two i took last night



those look nice, i actually did think of trying the game out just to see what its like...
i duno if my 7800gt can handle it though  haha


----------



## Archangel

fade2green514 said:


> those look nice, i actually did think of trying the game out just to see what its like...
> i duno if my 7800gt can handle it though  haha




you can run it maxed out easely.   a 6600GT already can iirc.
funny thing about the WoW engine tough... as long as its getting dark etc, it looks great.. but in full light, it looks rather crappy.


----------



## chrisalviola

Maddhatter said:


> The bottom 2 are medium settings the top ones are completely maxed except for 1280 x 960 resolution its on 1024 x 768




Wow!! better that Age of empires3


----------



## Boomer

fade2green514 said:


> those look nice, i actually did think of trying the game out just to see what its like...
> i duno if my 7800gt can handle it though  haha



ya u could for sure! i run it all the way up with my 7600 gt no problem.


----------



## Shane

Flatout 2

Nice game.

Only took 1 screeny though...
I was chasing that guy in the other car and rammed into the side of him


----------



## The_Other_One

Hey now...  I'm the only one allowed to post pics from FlatOut 2   Hehe









Yes, I hit the wall.  Yes, I crashed out 




This car is a tad faster than the others...  The car I'm flying over was going "flatout..."

And if anyone's wondering, I'm running 1280x1024, max settings(might not have AA or AF, I forget...)  but then cropped down the good stuff to 800x600.


----------



## Geoff

Some from Counter-Strike: Source


----------



## Shane

The_Other_One said:


> Hey now...  I'm the only one allowed to post pics from FlatOut 2   Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone's wondering, I'm running 1280x1024, max settings(might not have AA or AF, I forget...)  but then cropped down the good stuff to 800x600.



 

Nice screenies Omega


----------



## The_Other_One

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice screenies Omega



...I made that screen shot 

Anyway, is anyone wondering what happens to your body when you're hit by a car...?  These are direct screen captures from the game.  No editing or anything(besides cropping down from 1280x1024 to 640x480.)


----------



## g4m3rof1337

omega 
 how do you get that info at the bottom?


----------



## Shane

The_Other_One said:


> ...I made that screen shot



Ooops yeah sorry.

Damn im a jerk 
Seems me reputation is going downhill on Cf


----------



## Blue

Nevakonaza said:


> Ooops yeah sorry.
> 
> Damn im a jerk
> Seems me reputation is going downhill on Cf



Your reputation is fine, Mistakes happen.


----------



## Geoff

The_Other_One said:


> ...I made that screen shot
> 
> Anyway, is anyone wondering what happens to your body when you're hit by a car...?  These are direct screen captures from the game.  No editing or anything(besides cropping down from 1280x1024 to 640x480.)


haha, thats funny.



g4m3rof1337 said:


> omega
> how do you get that info at the bottom?


Do you mean on Steam games?

I use the ~ key to enter the console (make sure its enabled), I type in:

_net_graph 1_
press enter, then type this in:
_net_graphpos 2_


----------



## Shane

Far Cry.

Realy good game....Shame i cant play it online because Ubi.Com sucks.
















This one must have hurt...


----------



## Geoff

Are you playing in God mode?


----------



## jp198780

oo come on N, he needed them ..


----------



## mAJORgAMER

Here COD2 everything Max out whit 4x AA
http://img465.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot0012wn8.jpg


And here Neverwinter nights 2 max out. NWN2 start to look good wit all shadow's on.
http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nwn2ss121506195249ut1.jpg

Feel free to give it a score


----------



## Shane

[-0MEGA-];523754 said:
			
		

> Are you playing in God mode?



Yeah lol,

The games realy hard without them...Even on easy.
You get shot from all over the place and its even harder when your out in the jungle in teh open because you cant see the enemy very good but there shooting you


----------



## fade2green514

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah lol,
> 
> The games realy hard without them...Even on easy.
> You get shot from all over the place and its even harder when your out in the jungle in teh open because you cant see the enemy very good but there shooting you



o come on its not that hard... you gotta be stealthy lol
it even gives you a stealth meter!
be back with quake 4 stuff


----------



## Shane

fade2green514 said:


> o come on its not that hard... you gotta be stealthy lol
> it even gives you a stealth meter!
> be back with quake 4 stuff



Lol its fun though having unlimited life + weapons and ammo

You can just shoot the hell out of everthing


----------



## fade2green514

Nevakonaza said:


> Lol its fun though having unlimited life + weapons and ammo
> 
> You can just shoot the hell out of everthing



you can without it too, its just a bit more realistic when you dont get shot eighty million times and still dont die...

ONE HIT K.O.!!!















anyone recognize that game, or that beast? 
lol even though it says the beasts name on the screenies... haha

btw i just won the contest once again... lol PWNED mordor... lol

now i just need to get a nice close-up of Sauron pwning some noob brutal enemies... lol


----------



## speedyink

I realized how much of a good game COD2 is again   Max settings 4X AA


----------



## Blue

> anyone recognize that game, or that beast?
> lol even though it says the beasts name on the screenies... haha



Yes it is Lord of the rings Battle For Middle Earth... 1 right? And yes it is in the screenie but I still recognized the Balrog .



> btw i just won the contest once again... lol PWNED mordor... lol



That is your opinion . I have the feeling you will get a chance to compete for real soon .


----------



## fade2green514

lol its a fun game...
bfme2 actually, not 1.
balrog > the world.


----------



## Shane

Another Flatout 2 screeny


----------



## fade2green514

i wanna buy nfs carbon and eragon. anyone played eragon? looks fun.


----------



## mAJORgAMER

fade2green514 said:


> i wanna buy nfs carbon and eragon. anyone played eragon? looks fun.



I dunno, is the movie fun? I know website didnt give the game a high score.


----------



## 34erd




----------



## maroon1

What is the name of this game ^ ?


----------



## 34erd

That's only the demo, but it's called alpine skiing 2007.

EDIT:, Oops, alpine ski racing 2007


----------



## Geoff

34erd said:


> That's only the demo, but it's called alpine skiing 2007.
> 
> EDIT:, Oops, alpine ski racing 2007



Looks like you get a great view of the skier


----------



## Redbull{wings}

[-0MEGA-];525246 said:
			
		

> Looks like you get a great view of the skier



took the words right out of my mouth lol


----------



## Ku-sama

just about


----------



## MasterEVC

I was thinking Torino 2006, kinda reminded me of that


----------



## fade2green514

WoW

beautiful isnt it?











this game is ALMOST as good as oblivion. the social part is definitely a good touch, if you have friends that play too. plus, you can team up with others to beat enemies easier (not that i need it lol)

im still in my 10 day trial (3rd or 4th day i believe)... i think i might be able to get a discount on the cards at work... maybe not though lol


----------



## skidude

34erd said:


> That's only the demo, but it's called alpine skiing 2007.
> 
> EDIT:, Oops, alpine ski racing 2007



Ooooooo skiing games... i like... i like....


----------



## PC eye

Thst's quite a bit different from taking on the bad guys like Lt. Mullins has to do often enough.  









 But he has to weigh the stakes while doing the dirty job.


----------



## skidude

I see a lot of confusion going around in that last screen


----------



## Jon

what game is that? is it one of the counter strikes?


----------



## Kornowski

Jon said:


> what game is that? is it one of the counter strikes?



Is it Soldier of Fortune 2: Doulbe Helix ?


----------



## PC eye

I just couldn't help making a custon screen there!   Believe it or not it can take a few hours to get all the characters alone in one spot let alone the fluke seen with one seemingly "standing on air"? on the far right. I didn't even spot that until after posting the screen. oops!  But there's always more from where that came from.  













 Of course there are always a few loose ends to tie up.


----------



## jp198780

that game looks awesome, what is it?


----------



## Dean11

jp198780 said:


> that game looks awesome, what is it?



i think its socom


----------



## PC eye

jp198780 said:


> that game looks awesome, what is it?


 
 That is an older game known as Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix GOLD with the updated patch along with a few game mods like wild sounds and ammo increases plus some efforts thrown in the mix.   



Dean11 said:


> i think its socom


 
 socom? never heard of that one.


----------



## DCIScouts

SOCOM has only been released for consoles, not for PC...


----------



## jp198780

PC eye said:


> That is an older game known as Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix GOLD with the updated patch along with a few game mods like wild sounds and ammo increases plus some efforts thrown in the mix.



game looks pretty cool, it came out the same time COD1 came out? and if u can play online, do people play this online anymore? i may consider gettin this game..


----------



## maroon1

jp198780 said:


> game looks pretty cool, it came out the same time COD1 came out?



COD1 came out in 2003
Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix came out in 2002


----------



## Kornowski

I have SOCOM for PS2, The headset thing is really, really awesome! You shout commands at your team!


----------



## Tyco

Ouch!  From *Halo: Combat Evolved*.


----------



## Tyco




----------



## PC eye

jp198780 said:


> game looks pretty cool, it came out the same time COD1 came out? and if u can play online, do people play this online anymore? i may consider gettin this game..


 
 SOF II followed the original SOF where Mullins takes on street gangs in the subways and loses a friend there to get the master villian. That lacked in the graphics department while still being a good 1st shooter. SOF II is also a multiplayer like many shooter type games with death match levels.

 It also included a random mission generator for one player action. That lacks there only walking a long time to blast a couple of ooponents to get something. You can still download quite a few game mods since there's a fan base for the game. A review on the game is seen in the CanadienGamer at http://www.canadiangamer.ca/Reviews/SOF2/page1.shtml


----------



## Darman

Here are some:
Welcome To Hell




When the rebels got hold of Dr. Breen, he paid for his crimes, and he paid dearly.


----------



## Bobo

Seeing all these screenies makes me jealous of all of yuns who have video cards good enough to play games...

Those shots are really cool Darman


----------



## Geoff

Ahh yes, Garry's Mod 

I have to play around with that a bit more, it's a really fun mod.


----------



## Darman

Thanks, I just got it and have been messing with it all day.
I'll get some more up in a bit.


----------



## jp198780

Bobo said:


> Seeing all these screenies makes me jealous of all of yuns who have video cards good enough to play games...



i would of thought u had a monster computer


----------



## Darman

OK, I Pumped some more screens out


No! Don't Do It!






Too Late.





ka-BOOM!





Just hanging out


----------



## Darman

OK, Here are some more:

Burn Him at the stake!





Revenge of the Hostages




I don't envy whoever has to clean it up...





...and neither do they!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Garry's Mod?


----------



## Geoff

monkeysims said:


> Garry's Mod?



Yup, Garry's Mod 10 I believe.


----------



## Darman

Yeah, just got it. Also considering buying HL2, or for ten dollar$ more, the source pack (DoD:S,HL2, HL2 Ep. 1, HL:S, HL2: DM, CS:S, etc....) which should I get? (as if I have to ask.) I already have CS:S, so is it worth it for DoD?


----------



## lb562high

day of defeat is a great multiplayer game and i think it's worth it if your into like historic shooters....


----------



## DCIScouts

Haven't played it myself, but the game is supposed to be beautiful and I know a lot of people who spend quite a bit of time on it.


----------



## Darman

> day of defeat is a great multiplayer game and i think it's worth it if your into like historic shooters....



yeah, I got addicted to CoD2. Even played it through half of the super bowl!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Darman said:


> Yeah, just got it. Also considering buying HL2, or for ten dollar$ more, the source pack (DoD:S,HL2, HL2 Ep. 1, HL:S, HL2: DM, CS:S, etc....) which should I get? (as if I have to ask.) I already have CS:S, so is it worth it for DoD?



You could also get the Half Life 2: Platinum Edition that is coming out after the end of the year.


----------



## 1+3+3=7

Ever since i bought this http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Acer...sem/rpsm/oid/162989/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do i am owning!


----------



## jp198780

is that CS:S?

im hopin i get CS:S 4 Christmas, looks awesome!!


----------



## skidude

Its soooooooo much fun, Ive had it for like 2 years or however long its been out and I still play it every day.


----------



## Tyco

From Doom 3 @ High Quality, 1024x768, AA 4x:


----------



## jp198780

skidude said:


> Its soooooooo much fun, Ive had it for like 2 years or however long its been out and I still play it every day.



is the game a CS game?


----------



## skidude

What do you mean is it a CS game? lol its counter strike source.


----------



## jp198780

ok, thought soo...by CS i ment Counter Strike....

it's been out 4 bout 2 ys. now?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

jp198780 said:


> is the game a CS game?



yeah.
 counter strike 
 source
 1.6


----------



## jp198780

oo ok, i didnt know it was 1.6, damnn, that looks good..


----------



## Geoff

jp198780 said:


> oo ok, i didnt know it was 1.6, damnn, that looks good..


No one has posted CS 1.6 screenshots lately, he means it's CS:S.


----------



## Shane

Flatout 2 again 






I like this screenshot.


----------



## RyanAndrew88

Getting in a little Red Alert 2 action!


----------



## skidude

jp198780 said:


> oo ok, i didnt know it was 1.6, damnn, that looks good..



Those were from source.... here is screens to show the difference in graphics:

* 1.6 *





* Source *


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Nevakonaza said:


> Flatout 2 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this screenshot.



I thought you were leaving...


----------



## Archangel

"No matter who you are or where you came from..   when you strap up and step onto a battlefield for the first time..  it changes you forever" 































I just installed it again..  and I truly like the 'feel' they created in this game.
when in the cinematic's of this game.. it actually makes me think...   Wich could be considered to be a very good thing i think 

(oh,.. and for those who bother about it..  Its played at 1280x 1024.. just photobucket resized it  )


----------



## Darman

What Game is that?


----------



## Archangel

Medal of honor: pacific assault


----------



## Shane

monkeysims said:


> I thought you were leaving...



Hmm yeah but i changed my mind as obviusly there isnt any other place like Cf.

Anyway back on topic.


----------



## rayZa

Last night we made 'tank art' in Tank Mania. One japanese player told me it spells "gay". But suddenly a maniac came and shoot us.







Then we celebrate by killing each other.


----------



## Shane

skidude said:


> Those were from source.... here is screens to show the difference in graphics:
> 
> * 1.6 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Source *



Wow source looks 100% better...I was thinking about getting Cs:s but i dunno.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

You should, it'd only the best game evar!


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

PC eye said:


> That is an older game known as Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix GOLD with the updated patch along with a few game mods like wild sounds and ammo increases plus some efforts thrown in the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> socom? never heard of that one.




SOCOM was the king of online play for consoles. It pretty much invented the online shooter that everyone loves today


----------



## JoeP1990

i just got CS:S 4 Christmas...

still partically a noob hahaa, gettin a lil better ...

what servers u guys play on?

and CS 1.6 looks like total shittt, compared 2 CS:S ...


----------



## Shane

I wish there was a time limited demo or something for CS:S so i could try it out.
However its not very expensive anyway so i will probably buy it.


----------



## JoeP1990

think it's like $40?

but i think my parents got it 4 $30..

cause where they got it, my parents said they used it 4 a tornament or somethin, and the put it back in the case, and shelf, and took $10 off....

soo they got it 4 $30...

it also comes wit HL2 Deathmatch, and Day Of Defeat Source...


----------



## Motoxrdude

JoeP1990 said:


> think it's like $40?
> 
> but i think my parents got it 4 $30..
> 
> cause where they got it, my parents said they used it 4 a tornament or somethin, and the put it back in the case, and shelf, and took $10 off....
> 
> soo they got it 4 $30...
> 
> it also comes wit HL2 Deathmatch, and Day Of Defeat Source...



Wow, your parents got ripped. The source package is $20.


----------



## JoeP1990

i think it was $30, but i could be wrong...

im in NJ though, ur in NC...


----------



## Geoff

JoeP1990 said:


> i think it was $30, but i could be wrong...
> 
> im in NJ though, ur in NC...



Doesnt make a difference.  The prices are the same all throughout the country.


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from Flatout 2 and Dark Messiah:


----------



## Geoff

Some more from Dark Messiah MM:


----------



## vroom_skies

RyanAndrew88 said:


> Getting in a little Red Alert 2 action!



That was such a good game. Your making me want to reinstall it. I take it your on one of those super money/ speed maps.

Bob


----------



## JoeP1990

anybody know how 2 take Screenshots in HL2 and CS:S?


----------



## the_painter

press: PrtSc
then go into paint and press paste


----------



## JoeP1990

ok, thanks...

just figuered it out ..


----------



## vroom_skies

the_painter said:


> press: PrtSc
> then go into paint and press paste



I don't understand why people take screen shots in that manner. Do you know that you can take screen shots in almost any game by using one of the F keys? 
For css I think it's F5.

Using print screen and paint takes forever and you can only take on at a time.

Hope this helps
Bob


----------



## the_painter

vroom_skies said:


> I don't understand why people take screen shots in that manner. Do you know that you can take screen shots in almost any game by using one of the F keys?
> For css I think it's F5.
> 
> Using print screen and paint takes forever and you can only take on at a time.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Bob



oooo cool
where do you go to access them?


----------



## vroom_skies

C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam\SteamApps\(your user name)\counter-strike source\cstrike\screenshots

It should be something like the above, if you installed the game where it asked you. Just change out your user name with mine.

Hope that helps
Bob


----------



## skidude

I dont think this helicopter goes there:


----------



## JSquier

I just use FRAPS which would allow you to take screenshots (multiple times) and even video shots. Much better then prtscr


----------



## Burgerbob

look how many kills i have... and weep.


----------



## PC eye

I'm looking for something to capture screens while in FEAR. Fortunately PREY has the option to assign a hot key(F6) to some other key like NUM 4 used here for a screen shot freeware in use. ut oh! Now I'm in for it. A certain "keeper" wants word or two with me !  once I climb 100 miles of floors!


























 And you know the thanks I got?


----------



## Ku-sama

Quick poll less poll... who says FRAPS like a word? or do you say it letter by letter?


----------



## PC eye

I have akways heard iit referred to as a name rather then individual initials while it did supposedly represent something at one point.


----------



## lb562high

who here is into hockey (this is basically the only game i can play on my grandmas computer)...


----------



## JSquier

oops.


----------



## WeatherMan

My latest from Flatout 2 ( at 1680 x 1050 8AA 16AS Full Quality )


----------



## skidude

Ku-sama said:


> Quick poll less poll... who says FRAPS like a word? or do you say it letter by letter?



Fraps like a word.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> Fraps like a word.



"Hey Josh, whats up?  Oh i'm just using F R A P S..."

lol, I say it like a word to.  It would sound really weird to say it only using the letters.


----------



## Ku-sama

PC eye said:


> I have akways heard iit referred to as a name rather then individual initials while it did supposedly represent something at one point.



Yeah, FRAmes Per Second


no screenie... but:
Ku-sama @ Middle (RADIO): Fire in the hole!
Ku-sama killed Perry with ak47
Ku-sama killed Pat with ak47
*** Ku-sama killed Opie with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Elmer with a headshot from ak47 ***
Ku-sama killed Will with ak47
Ku-sama killed Fergus with ak47
*** Ku-sama killed Lester with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Jason with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Toby with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Walt with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Harvey with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Nick with a headshot from deagle ***
Ku-sama @ TSpawn (RADIO): Fire in the hole!
*** Ku-sama killed Perry with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Walt with a headshot from ak47 ***
Ku-sama killed Toby with ak47
Ku-sama killed Nick with ak47
*** Ku-sama killed Jason with a headshot from deagle ***
*** Ku-sama killed Pat with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Elmer with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Fergus with a headshot from ak47 ***
Ku-sama killed Will with ak47
*** Ku-sama killed Lester with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Opie with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Harvey with a headshot from ak47 ***
Ku-sama @ Middle (RADIO): Fire in the hole!
Ku-sama killed Opie with ak47
*** Ku-sama killed Walt with a headshot from ak47 ***
Ku-sama killed Pat with ak47
*** Ku-sama killed Harvey with a headshot from ak47 ***
Ku-sama killed Will with ak47
*** Ku-sama killed Toby with a headshot from ak47 ***
Ku-sama killed Nick with deagle
Ku-sama killed Elmer with ak47
*** Ku-sama killed Jason with a headshot from ak47 ***
Ku-sama killed Fergus with deagle
*** Ku-sama killed Lester with a headshot from deagle ***
Ku-sama killed Perry with ak47
Ku-sama @ BombsiteA (RADIO): Fire in the hole!
Ku-sama @ Middle (RADIO): Fire in the hole!
Ku-sama killed Fergus with ak47
Ku-sama killed Opie with ak47
*** Ku-sama killed Perry with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Will with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Toby with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Lester with a headshot from ak47 ***
Ku-sama killed Nick with ak47
Ku-sama killed Elmer with ak47
Ku-sama killed Pat with ak47
*** Ku-sama killed Walt with a headshot from ak47 ***
*** Ku-sama killed Jason with a headshot from ak47 ***


----------



## lb562high

bet you feel special at killing all those nasty bots with headshots...


----------



## PC eye

It will take far more then headshots to bring this one down!  






Meanwhile I started having some problems with desktop settings after installing Prey.  !


----------



## Cromewell

> who here is into hockey


I am but I just watch and play real hockey. That looks a little old, is it NHL 2003 or something?


----------



## Shane

Ive continued playing Far Cry from where i left off 

Just some random screenshots:







This guy has a stiff arm 










Headshot! Nah he was already dead.





ooh i thought i was ugly


----------



## mrjack

Cromewell said:


> I am but I just watch and play real hockey. That looks a little old, is it NHL 2003 or something?



Looks more like 1999 or 2000.

Me and my friend have almost played through Flatout 2 and in one race we got pretty lucky. They pretty much wrecked each other instead of driving properly.


----------



## lb562high

Cromewell said:


> I am but I just watch and play real hockey. That looks a little old, is it NHL 2003 or something?



i play real hockey too and i watch a lot of hockey...go DUCKS!!! 

and it's actually NHL 2001


----------



## lb562high

but theres no hockey at school, so im playing a lot of water polo...but still some club...garden grove!


----------



## The_Other_One

So _that's_ why it was draging to the side...


----------



## Shane

What game is that The other one?


----------



## The_Other_One

Live For Speed   Just a super-realistic driving simulator.  It's pretty fun.  I don't have the full version...perhaps one day I'll try it.


----------



## Shane

Gonna download & try the demo now 

EDIT:Thats a good game!

Quick screeny and i was going too fast lol and lost it.


----------



## hpi

where do you get the demo of it at?


----------



## Shane

hpi said:


> where do you get the demo of it at?



Here...

http://www.liveforspeed.net/

And another screeny 






Just fun smashing it up and wheel spinning.


----------



## lb562high

damn...now i downloaded it! its pretty fun...i thought i was prett good at driving games but i cant get passed that stupid "slow course whatever blah blah" in the training mode....


----------



## PC eye

I found the MS flight simulator a little too long and drawn out for any screens here. Some of the newer racing games would keep you busy however. While having a ton of PREY screens to add I'm still looking for something that will grab shots from both F.E.A.R and it's expansion pack. Unlike Hale Life 2's EP1 the expansion pack is an actual improvement over the original game.


----------



## lb562high

PC eye said:


> I found the MS flight simulator a little too long and drawn out for any screens here. Some of the newer racing games would keep you busy however. While having a ton of PREY screens to add I'm still looking for something that will grab shots from both F.E.A.R and it's expansion pack. Unlike Hale Life 2's EP1 the expansion pack is an actual improvement over the original game.



well post something soon  . i havnt seen good screenys for a while


----------



## PC eye

I managed to get a few shots from FEAR while trying out different freewares that turned out to be shareware programs. But that was only shots from the initial opening of the game. None of them would capture any of the "good" and best ones you would want to see. Here's a few of the "???" no activity opening.












Then there's the occasional shooting a lock off of a door.









And then your guide suddenly dissolves in front of you for some unknown reason!  





This guy didn't look so good after seeing that one.













Now to find some freeware program that capture further into the game plus some from the expansion pack?


----------



## mrjack

The graphics remind me a bit of Sam & Max: Hit The Road, about as pixelated as Sam & Max. Just played it through on an old system I found together with the game. Damn, that's a good game.


----------



## Blue

> I managed to get a few shots from FEAR while trying out different freewares that turned out to be shareware programs. But that was only shots from the initial opening of the game. None of them would capture any of the "good" and best ones you would want to see. Here's a few of the "???" no activity opening.



You could cut yourself with those Jagged edges.


----------



## PC eye

Blue said:


> You could cut yourself with those Jagged edges.


 
Believe it or not you go multi dimensional in FEAR as well as in PREY at times. That's a part of the game itself to give the appearance of reality being distorted. Then there's the screens(video clips) where "memories" or supposed ones are seen showing...  ! as you go through maternity wards where "things" are being done. oh no! The game's titile sums that up!

( do you have F.E.A.R.?    !!!) 1280x1024 70fps on Radeon X1300 Pro pci-e card also leaves room for improvements!


----------



## Shane

PC eye,

Whats up with your graphics in your Fear screenies?


----------



## The_Other_One

Nevakonaza said:


> PC eye,
> 
> Whats up with your graphics in your Fear screenies?



I was about to ask the same thing...  I've never played more than the Demo and Fear Combat, but the players don't look anything like that in mine.






Not cool


----------



## vroom_skies

Alright, Alright.
I'll settle this.
This is how FEAR should look:


































If you want more just ask.
I have way to many.

Bob


----------



## The_Other_One

Haha, yes, much better   I guess I really should get the full version.


----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> PC eye,
> 
> Whats up with your graphics in your Fear screenies?



He has Pixel doubling turned on.  I would turn that off and turn down the res to 1024x768 if your card can handle it.(I know nothing of the performance of an X1300)


----------



## PC eye

The_Other_One said:


> Haha, yes, much better  I guess I really should get the full version.


 
 I have the full version along with the Extraction Point expansion pack. The screens there were made by Quick Screenshot Maker which was listed as a freeware but turned out to a shareware gimic!   I would have a ton of better screens already with the right capture program. The game doesn't have that option in it. PREY does however.(oh no! oooh noo...!   )


----------



## speedyink

I won an award for my excellent driving performance






And also for most blood spread


----------



## The_Other_One

speedyink said:


> I won an award for my excellent driving performance



Won yourself a new car?  Haha


----------



## PC eye

speedyink said:


> And also for most blood spread


 
What are you using for capturing screens in Fear? PRTSCRN?


----------



## vroom_skies

FEAR has an ingame capture button.
It's one of the F keys.

Off the top of my head I think it's F12.
If not try F5, F8, or F10.

Hope that helps
Bob


----------



## speedyink

Yes I've been using Print Screen.



vroom_skies said:


> FEAR has an ingame capture button.
> It's one of the F keys.
> 
> Off the top of my head I think it's F12.
> If not try F5, F8, or F10.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Bob



Thank you!  I tried looking that up in the control settings, and I didnt see it there, so I just assumed FEAR didnt have one.


----------



## hpi

Cs source:


----------



## PC eye

speedyink said:


> Yes I've been using Print Screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I tried looking that up in the control settings, and I didnt see it there, so I just assumed FEAR didnt have one.


 
 Neither the game's manual or the ingame configuration specifies a hot key. I know what you are saying there. The only reference to F keys is the unmapable(unchangable) F keys used for quick saves and quick loading. The default key configuration is on the back of the booklet as well as the last section in it.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

XD was tryin out the game u guys were talkin about... the flipping over is ridiculous.
anyone heard of xpand rally?


----------



## vroom_skies

PC eye said:


> Neither the game's manual or the ingame configuration specifies a hot key. I know what you are saying there. The only reference to F keys is the unmapable(unchangable) F keys used for quick saves and quick loading. The default key configuration is on the back of the booklet as well as the last section in it.



Do you not believe me?
All of my FEAR screen shots were taken with F12 (pretty sure it's that Fkey).
I agree that it isn't documented anywhere, but it works.

Bob


----------



## PC eye

vroom_skies said:


> Do you not believe me?
> All of my FEAR screen shots were taken with F12 (pretty sure it's that Fkey).
> I agree that it isn't documented anywhere, but it works.
> 
> Bob


 
 Where do you find them when you go to look? Are they found in the "base\screens" folder created by the game or somewhere else on the drive like in Docs+Settings under your user name in the MyDocuments folder? To simply look at and download screens for the game you can go to http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/fear/screenindex.html But I'm looking to see if that will work or I can grab them with the prtscrn key. The folder on the drive will tell you right off if an F key was used.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

yeeeeeeeeee


----------



## vroom_skies

My Comp- shared docs- Monolith Productions- FEAR- BINGO

There you go, they should be right in that folder.

Bob

Edit:
I just check and the key is F8.


----------



## Ku-sama

M0ddingMan1a said:


> XD was tryin out the game u guys were talkin about... the flipping over is ridiculous.
> anyone heard of xpand rally?




and that game would be?


----------



## vroom_skies

Only the game that we've been talking about for the past page and a little lol.


----------



## Ku-sama

just tell me mofo i'm tired


----------



## vroom_skies

I'm tired too, I can't remember, sorry.


----------



## Ku-sama

Live For Speed


----------



## hpi

Ku-sama said:


> Live For Speed



yes Lol.


----------



## PC eye

vroom_skies said:


> My Comp- shared docs- Monolith Productions- FEAR- BINGO
> 
> There you go, they should be right in that folder.
> 
> Bob
> 
> Edit:
> I just check and the key is F8.


 
I'll give that a go shortly when I get into the expansion version and later in the original. The print screen key may be one other key to use. It would be better having a screen capture program that worked with it for use on other games as well. That keeps the file format as jpg and not png, tga, bmp, and anything else. It gets time consuming resaving each one individually as jpgs!

EDIT:

 The F8 key was confirmed at http://www.tweakguides.com/FEAR_8.html However when the F8 key was pressed while running the expansion pack version along with the print screen key to see if one of either worked nothing was saved to bmp. Once I get through the expansion pack completely a quick trip into FEAR while test that out with the MS keyboard used here. That could be a problem at itmes. This is one reason for finding a program that will work in the game as well as for general purpose.


----------



## vroom_skies

During my highly precise and extensive studies; I have come to the conclusion that in order to capture screen shots in FEAR and the Expansion pack, that the F8 key is in fact the simplest means of doing this with out using 3rd party programs.
If this means does not work for you then I would have to conclude that you have an id10t error on your hands.

Brought to you by PBS. Television for kids.

I'm sorry I just couldn't resist. All in good humor.

Bob


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## PC eye

vroom_skies said:


> During my highly precise and extensive studies; I have come to the conclusion that in order to capture screen shots in FEAR and the Expansion pack, that the F8 key is in fact the simplest means of doing this with out using 3rd party programs.
> If this means does not work for you then I would have to conclude that you have an id10t error on your hands.
> 
> Brought to you by PBS. Television for kids.
> 
> I'm sorry I just couldn't resist. All in good humor.
> 
> Bob


 
 That would have to be an MS id-10t error there since it's their brand of keyboard! 

 But the real idea behind finding a program for captures is not only for FEAR but games where the screens are in other formats like bmp, png, tga, whatever. Due to the size and formats they have to converted into jpgs by first opening each one and saving from one format to jpg. When you have hundreds of them...  !

 (it does take up drive space when they are in two or more different file types! plus the added time on top of that?     !!!)


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Ku-sama said:


> Live For Speed



yes. lol


----------



## hpi

need for speed most wanted demo:






















Need for speed carbon demo:











battlefield 2142 full version:






Btw does anyone know if they have a grand theft auto san andreas demo for pc? thanks...


----------



## Blue

> Believe it or not you go multi dimensional in FEAR as well as in PREY at times. That's a part of the game itself to give the appearance of reality being distorted. Then there's the screens(video clips) where "memories" or supposed ones are seen showing...  ! as you go through maternity wards where "things" are being done. oh no! The game's titile sums that up!
> 
> ( do you have F.E.A.R.?    !!!) 1280x1024 70fps on Radeon X1300 Pro pci-e card also leaves room for improvements!


Well to totally avoid getting into one of them discussions with you.... Yes I have and played F.E.A.R . Never once saw jagies like that though... either way who cares... right?

edit:



> I was about to ask the same thing... I've never played more than the Demo and Fear Combat, but the players don't look anything like that in mine.



yea they really don't. He tried to explain it away with confussion again . Some of those scenes (like the guy talking through the door) are just regular scenes. No reason why they would look different then any other.

The graphics are clearly turned down in the game... would have been much simpler and to the point for PC eye to say that . It really does not matter if he wants to turn down the settings. Why do you suppose he cannot just say so? .


----------



## Blue

> just tell me mofo i'm tired



Why do you insist on doing this?


----------



## mrjack

Has anyone else played Sam & Max: Culture Shock yet? I'll upload some pictures soon.


----------



## PC eye

Blue said:


> Well to totally avoid getting into one of them discussions with you.... Yes I have and played F.E.A.R . Never once saw jagies like that though... either way who cares... right?
> 
> yea they really don't. He tried to explain it away with confussion again . Some of those scenes (like the guy talking through the door) are just regular scenes. No reason why they would look different then any other.
> 
> The graphics are clearly turned down in the game... would have been much simpler and to the point for PC eye to say that . It really does not matter if he wants to turn down the settings. Why do you suppose he cannot just say so? .


 
 The only thing turned off in the game is the antistropics and antiliasing due to the card here used here(MSI Radeon X1300 Pro). The description of jaggies suggests you are referring to the distortion like lines going in all directions from the body found in the chair. The mirroring effect is a part of the game itself. If you play it you will find that out.

 Once you go past that room and come back when other F.E.A.R. squad members you travel with catch up with you there is no distortion seen. But the lack of being able to capture more then the few seen with a short lived shareware and the next effort to use the F8 key during game play hasn't gone into more detail there. The only things reduced to medium are the reflections off of water and the intensity of the lights. That prevents too much glare from hiding details.


----------



## speedyink

I already told everyone why his pictures are so pixelated!  It's because he has pixel doubling in the settings turned on.  Try it out, guarantee you'll see the same thing you see in his shots.

Edit:  In order to clear up some confusion, I took these shots.

Pixel Doubling off





Pixel Doubling on


----------



## Ku-sama

Blue said:


> Why do you insist on doing this?



"Mofo" isn't actually a bad word. Last time I checked, when someone says "Bugger(d)" its the same thing as the "F" Word, I don't see them being accused of anything, just because its not actually the word doesn't mean it doesn't mean it..

I think MY new word for the "F" Word is going to be Cooffle.

This way I can say:
"Cooffle you Blue" and get away with it because its not a real word. I'm insisting that it means the same as the "F" word, but it truly doesn't because the word doesn't exist...

So, now that I proved a point...

Cooffle your infraction and Cooffle you Blue!


----------



## Cromewell

> "Mofo" isn't actually a bad word. Last time I checked, when someone says "Bugger(d)" its the same thing as the "F" Word, I don't see them being accused of anything, just because its not actually the word doesn't mean it doesn't mean it..
> 
> I think MY new word for the "F" Word is going to be Cooffle.
> 
> This way I can say:
> "Cooffle you Blue" and get away with it because its not a real word. I'm insisting that it means the same as the "F" word, but it truly doesn't because the word doesn't exist...
> 
> So, now that I proved a point...
> 
> Cooffle your infraction and Cooffle you Blue!


Now why'd you have to go doing that? Was it so necessary or did it just make you feel big?


----------



## Ku-sama

no, I believe I had gotten an Infraction that was out of line. Just making a stand for my beliefs


----------



## Cromewell

Make a stand if you must but that's not the way to do it.


----------



## Ku-sama

Ban me if you all must, but I just don't think I deserved it

EDIT:
Shall we take this to the PM's? this is going far off topic for this thread


----------



## Tyco

Screens from Flatout 2.  Full res w/ settings totally maxed out.  Captured with Fraps.


----------



## apj101

> Ban me if you all must, but I just don't think I deserved it
> 
> EDIT:
> Shall we take this to the PM's? this is going far off topic for this thread


you do deserve it, and you have been temporarly banned. 

A swear word has nothing to do with the symantics and everything to do with context and intent.
Telling a moderator to f' off, is unacceptable and would have warrented a ban on its own, regardless of the 2 infractions you already had.


----------



## lb562high

ouch...hey a quick question. when is the oficial screenshot contest coming? cause its been a while since ive heard about it...


----------



## Shane

Nice screenys Tyco

Probably upload some more of my Flatout screenies tommorow.


----------



## Blue

> ouch...hey a quick question. when is the oficial screenshot contest coming? cause its been a while since ive heard about it...



It will be soon . Thanks for your interest.


----------



## kobaj

speedyink said:


> I already told everyone why his pictures are so pixelated!  It's because he has pixel doubling in the settings turned on.  Try it out, guarantee you'll see the same thing you see in his shots.
> 
> Edit:  In order to clear up some confusion, I took these shots.
> 
> Pixel Doubling off
> IMG
> 
> Pixel Doubling on
> IMG



Why would you ever want pixel doubling? As someone else said, those screen shots are sharp enoug to cut someone.


----------



## speedyink

I guess it's for the older video cards.  When I had my X300 I had to turn it on if I wanted the shadows on.  I couldn't bear the jaggedness, so I sacrificed shadows for higher resolutions.


----------



## mrjack

Sam & Max S1E1: Culture Shock


















I think Sam & Max: Hit The Road was better than Culture Shock. But I'm gonna probably buy S1E2: Situation Comedy, too.


----------



## hpi

whats that game about? Looks kewl!

some more cs ones:


----------



## mrjack

It's about a dog and a rabbit called Sam & Max. They're freelance police and are given the shittiest assignments that the real police can't be bothered to do.

Max is a cute, furry maniac who likes to see people suffer. Sam is the one who keeps Max from going on a killing spree and is probably the only one who likes Max.

The Sam & Max games usually have great humor. Right now the games are being released in chapters like a TV-show. Basically it's an adventure game where you have to solve problems and more than often the solutions are whacky.


----------



## Geoff

kobaj said:


> Why would you ever want pixel doubling? As someone else said, those screen shots are sharp enoug to cut someone.



It makes FEAR look like a game from the early 90's


----------



## speedyink

Lol, I was thinking the same thing.  It reminds me of Doom, or Quake.


----------



## PC eye

speedyink said:


> I already told everyone why his pictures are so pixelated! It's because he has pixel doubling in the settings turned on. Try it out, guarantee you'll see the same thing you see in his shots.


 
 Pixel doubling and forcing DX8 shaders are disabled in the game. You seem to be focused on screen where reality gets distorted when you first go into the room there and it looks like you are seeing through someone else's eyes for a few moments. Unfortunately the F8 and prtscrn keys along with several screen capture program still fail to grab more to show how the effects there first flash in your face and then later fade away when the other team members arive.


----------



## The_Other_One




----------



## speedyink

PC eye said:


> Pixel doubling and forcing DX8 shaders are disabled in the game. You seem to be focused on screen where reality gets distorted when you first go into the room there and it looks like you are seeing through someone else's eyes for a few moments. Unfortunately the F8 and prtscrn keys along with several screen capture program still fail to grab more to show how the effects there first flash in your face and then later fade away when the other team members arive.



I know what your talking about, but thats not what I'm talking about.  I'm talking about how big the pixels are in your shot.  Look at the two pics I posted and notice the difference.  In those pics there are no distortion effects or anything in the picture, the only difference is the size of the pixels.

Where do the pictures get stored when you press F8?  I looked in the folder FEAR is installed in, and I dont see any pictures or anything.


----------



## Burgerbob

Tyco said:


> Screens from Flatout 2.  Full res w/ settings totally maxed out.  Captured with Fraps.



You mean 1024X768, not full res. Full res would be like 1600X1200. Then it would look awesome.


----------



## The_Other_One

Burgerbob said:


> You mean 1024X768, not full res. Full res would be like 1600X1200. Then it would look awesome.



"Full res" is totally relative.  On my computer, it's 1280x1024(however I always shrink my pics before posting)


----------



## PC eye

speedyink said:


> I know what your talking about, but thats not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about how big the pixels are in your shot. Look at the two pics I posted and notice the difference. In those pics there are no distortion effects or anything in the picture, the only difference is the size of the pixels.
> 
> Where do the pictures get stored when you press F8? I looked in the folder FEAR is installed in, and I dont see any pictures or anything.


 
 When that screen was captured there was movement at the same time as the effects were coming to full throttle. It wasn't captured by the F8 key as the usual method of choice in the game but with a shareware capture program good for 9days. After the initial 11 screens it failed to get any more and was removed.

 The screens you posted where at a time when the reality distortion was already over and you could try two different settings from a distance to make the comparison there. You can see the two FEAR team members you travel with standing in front of the chair with the dead man in it. You were able to get better captures using a different method. Plus I assume you are running a better card there.

 The only thing found in the shared folder for all users is the actual game saves. When you go to open those you see "working". That shows those are the autosaves made by the game itself. In the Sierra\FEAR folder in the program files directory you will see "FEAR_1.arch00" types there suggesting those are the saves you make when entering the next level under a different level name. That saves the weapons you have as well as ammo amounts. Since the F8 key used repeatedly fails something that get some better screens is needed. That other one made them fairly raspy looking. ouch!


----------



## speedyink

PC eye said:


> When that screen was captured there was movement at the same time as the effects were coming to full throttle. It wasn't captured by the F8 key as the usual method of choice in the game but with a shareware capture program good for 9days. After the initial 11 screens it failed to get any more and was removed.
> 
> The screens you posted where at a time when the reality distortion was already over and you could try two different settings from a distance to make the comparison there. You can see the two FEAR team members you travel with standing in front of the chair with the dead man in it. You were able to get better captures using a different method. Plus I assume you are running a better card there.
> 
> The only thing found in the shared folder for all users is the actual game saves. When you go to open those you see "working". That shows those are the autosaves made by the game itself. In the Sierra\FEAR folder in the program files directory you will see "FEAR_1.arch00" types there suggesting those are the saves you make when entering the next level under a different level name. That saves the weapons you have as well as ammo amounts. Since the F8 key used repeatedly fails something that get some better screens is needed. That other one made them fairly raspy looking. ouch!



Alright, I'm out.


----------



## Geoff

It's so obvious you have pixel doubling turned on.



PC eye said:


> Then there's the occasional shooting a lock off of a door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then your guide suddenly dissolves in front of you for some unknown reason!
> 
> 
> 
> This guy didn't look so good after seeing that one.



Now look at what speedylink did when he turned it on in the game:


>


----------



## Geoff

Heres one from The Ship:


----------



## Cromewell

> Heres one from The Ship:


That can be fun, but there's almost always some tard who ruins it by joining and going around killing everyone and if you kill him after he attacks you, you still get punished.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

From Battlefield 2142.


----------



## Archangel

played on 1280x1024 tough  =o
Oh,.   its shots from Rainbow six: vegas btw,..   a really good game if i may add.  very, very nice gameplay

btw...   its usually a FPS.. its just 3rd person in the shot because i'm taking cover.


----------



## lb562high

omg...i want that game so bad...i am literally drooling on my keboard right now!!! it's sold out everywhere around here, even at frys and best buy...oh man that looks like the best game


----------



## lb562high

monkeysims said:


> From Battlefield 2142.



i always get killed when on that gun in multiplayer...and it takes like 10 secs to fire!!! overall, i think bf 2142 is a great game though...


----------



## Geoff

Cromewell said:


> That can be fun, but there's almost always some tard who ruins it by joining and going around killing everyone and if you kill him after he attacks you, you still get punished.



The server im on actually doesnt have many of those players, but ya, it can be annoying.  Same thing with CS servers that have FF on and no admin.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

lb562high said:


> i always get killed when on that gun in multiplayer...and it takes like 10 secs to fire!!! overall, i think bf 2142 is a great game though...



Lol, I usually do the killing in that gun


----------



## lb562high

lol...that gun is real good against the walkers/...


----------



## Dan42684

I call this one....   "Durka Durka THIS!"

on CSS I get about 68-70 FPS


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are two from NFS MW:




This bust was so bogus. I went over a jump and at where I landed was a roadblock with a spike strip. I hit the car next to the spikes and then was pushed over the spikes. The worst part was that they said nothing about spikes at all. That was a fun chase too.




Bob


----------



## Dan42684

That first one is wild!!!!


----------



## MatrixEVO

vroom_skies said:


> I went over a jump and at where I landed was a roadblock with a spike strip. I hit the car next to the spikes and then was pushed over the spikes. The worst part was that they said nothing about spikes at all. That was a fun chase too.



This has happened to me a few times. It always seemed to happen in a pursuit following a race, too, which is so annoying. It didn't happen to me with a jump though, it happened after I went through a speedbreaker. It took momentary control of my car and sent it right into a spike strip.


----------



## nffc10

Watch the Nazi die!!


----------



## lb562high

what game is that?


----------



## Shane

Yeah what game is that nffc10?

Dont believe ive seen that one before


----------



## burnitdown

hmm now you got me wondering too, looks pretty good. And nice name in the game...


----------



## Shane

burnitdown said:


> And nice name in the game...



haha just noticed that


----------



## Cromewell

Looks like Battlefield 1942.


----------



## lb562high

Cromewell said:


> Looks like Battlefield 1942.



i dont think it is....maybe but i dont think so


----------



## MasterEVC

Burgerbob said:


> You mean 1024X768, not full res. Full res would be like 1600X1200. Then it would look awesome.


 

I play Flatout 2 @ 1440x900, looks and runs beautiful.

BF2142 or whatever it is would be good without the "spyware" garbage it installs


----------



## Archangel

Cromewell said:


> Looks like Battlefield 1942.



bingo, Yes it is


----------



## nffc10

Archangel said:


> bingo, Yes it is



Yeah, the game is Battlefield 1942. 



burnitdown said:


> hmm now you got me wondering too, looks pretty good. And nice name in the game...



My second name is Shipman, and that used to be my nickname. But one of my mates who i used to play football with saw American Pie and there was a guy in it called Shitbrick. So he changed ny nickname to that and it has stuck ever since!


----------



## Dan42684

Here's a great one I just had to snag this one.

"Come on guys not right now we're at war here"


----------



## nffc10

Haha......lol

Wheres his head?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

A pretty cool looking glitch.....






Up until this point, I really haven't been seeing a lot of body parts lately.....


----------



## Dan42684

nffc10 said:


> Haha......lol
> 
> Wheres his head?



Probably in the other guy's armpit


----------



## nffc10

Is he dead from the smell?


----------



## Dan42684

nffc10 said:


> Is he dead from the smell?



either that or from my M16


----------



## lb562high

hmmm...game of the week.


----------



## Darman

Here's a decent one.


----------



## PC eye

[-0MEGA-];545680 said:
			
		

> It's so obvious you have pixel doubling turned on.


 
 No it's not obvious anything was turned on. As explained earlier the method of capture was not ingame but use of a shareware screen capture program. For some reason the F keys on MS Internet keyboard(programable) are unavailable while in some games. When starting the system the F8 menus are readily available. That suggests the game doesn't respond when the F8 key is pressed. Thas has been the case in the expansion pack with that and the prtscrn key as well. Here are some PREY screens to look over in comparison with the assigned hot key ingame.


----------



## lb562high

nice screens...prey right? i like the screenshot with the hand..awesome


----------



## PC eye

lb562high said:


> nice screens...prey right? i like the screenshot with the hand..awesome


 
 Everybody was "dazed and confused" when I posted some screens from FEAR without the pixel double option enabled nor the force dx8 shaders. But the voice of reason dictates posting some Prey shots to show that the texture not pixel settings are the ones raised. I've run some extensive searches but still haven't found an alternate screen capture program to get some good shots from Fear and the expansion pack addon.   Here's a few others from Prey you can look over.


----------



## speedyink

PC eye said:


> No it's not obvious anything was turned on. As explained earlier the method of capture was not ingame but use of a shareware screen capture program. For some reason the F keys on MS Internet keyboard(programable) are unavailable while in some games. When starting the system the F8 menus are readily available. That suggests the game doesn't respond when the F8 key is pressed. Thas has been the case in the expansion pack with that and the prtscrn key as well. Here are some PREY screens to look over in comparison with the assigned hot key ingame.



Well you gotta admit, it looks a lot similar to the picture I posted with pixel doubling on.  You can't exactly blame us for guessing that was the problem


----------



## PC eye

speedyink said:


> Well you gotta admit, it looks a lot similar to the picture I posted with pixel doubling on. You can't exactly blame us for guessing that was the problem


 
 The model card doesn't really offer support for having that on. I was able to get the antistropics in Prey going without a hitch there with the various levels of bilinear, trilinear, 2x, 4x, 8,x, and 16x. I used the trilinear without hangs in the game itself so far.









 And if you think those are hard to get try these guys on for size.  !





















 That was close! phew...


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

PC eye said:


> I managed to get a few shots from FEAR while trying out different freewares that turned out to be shareware programs. But that was only shots from the initial opening of the game. None of them would capture any of the "good" and best ones you would want to see. Here's a few of the "???" no activity opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's the occasional shooting a lock off of a door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then your guide suddenly dissolves in front of you for some unknown reason!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy didn't look so good after seeing that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to find some freeware program that capture further into the game plus some from the expansion pack?



man you need to enable AA just that too pixelated for me


when i get FEAR from best buy ill take some shots.

Somehow my OC'd (550/808) 7900GT can handle FEAR on full settings even tho there isnt a 1280 X 1024 for some reason


----------



## PC eye

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> man you need to enable AA just that too pixelated for me
> 
> 
> when i get FEAR from best buy ill take some shots.
> 
> Somehow my OC'd (550/808) 7900GT can handle FEAR on full settings even tho there isnt a 1280 X 1024 for some reason


 
 The resolution was 1280x968 as the game's highest setting. Here it still looked like 1280x1024. When you do run the game you will see how the view gets distorted when seemingly telepathic harrassment by an enemy you are after is heard.


----------



## Cromewell

It's not the lack of AA, the screen shot is taking every 2nd pixel (best case) from the scene making it look blocky.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Another glitchy screenshot, they're getting pretty common and pretty creepy.....


----------



## hpi

With my new card...


----------



## lb562high

what kind of card do you have now?


----------



## hpi

lb562high said:


> what kind of card do you have now?



x1900xtx 512 mb


----------



## PC eye

Cromewell said:


> It's not the lack of AA, the screen shot is taking every 2nd pixel (best case) from the scene making it look blocky.


 
 The ingame captures are generally the best unless you need to convert from tga, png, or bmp on some into jpg for posting. I've just about given up on finding a capture program that will get some screens in better shape then that one did which was only able to grab the 11 total. The lack of an ingame option to assign a hot key makes matters worse!   ruff it is! I got better screens from State of Emergency converted from bmp to jpg then those!


----------



## kof2000

hosting too many imageshack images here pretty soon they'll ban this domain from using it


----------



## Shane

kof2000 said:


> hosting too many imageshack images here pretty soon they'll ban this domain from using it



Well i never use Imageshack....I only use photobucket my own account.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Cromewell said:


> It's not the lack of AA, the screen shot is taking every 2nd pixel (best case) from the scene making it look blocky.



It looks like the setting is set to half resolution.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Dual_Corex2 said:


> It looks like the setting is set to half resolution.



Edit:  Sorry, confused posts....

Double-pixelating (or what the equivilant is....) is basically halving the resolution.....

The screenshots I've posted have no AA.....


----------



## skidude

kof2000 said:


> hosting too many imageshack images here pretty soon they'll ban this domain from using it



Hehehhehehehe Im sure after 340 pages they are beyond the point of caring


----------



## PC eye

skidude said:


> Hehehhehehehe Im sure after 340 pages they are beyond the point of caring


 
 The only thing they have any concerns about actually is any violations of their own "Terms of Service" just like anyone else. http://reg.imageshack.us/content.php?page=rules

 Other then that I just have to continue doing some serious "alien blasting"   and seeing the sites along the way.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

With my new comp ofcourse.  

Warrior


----------



## lb562high

looks great and i love that game...


----------



## PC eye

lb562high said:


> looks great and i love that game...


 
 Which of the two above are you referring to?


----------



## hpi

warriorhazard that game is great. battlefield 2142 !


----------



## PC eye

hpi said:


> warriorhazard that game is great. battlefield 2142 !


 
 I kind of favor the detail that was put into Prey and a few other games like Half Life 2. But then it depends on the game play and story line they throw in. Some have good graphics and nothing else. I think I would fall asleep running Star Wars: Empire at War where you have to buy things and place troops on a map. sssnnnoreeee... wheeezzze... ssssnoreeee...


----------



## Warriorhazzard

hpi said:


> warriorhazard that game is great. battlefield 2142 !



Hehe. Thats just the demo    I really like it.  I want the full game so I'm saving up 

Warrior


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

PC eye said:


> I kind of favor the detail that was put into Prey and a few other games like Half Life 2. But then it depends on the game play and story line they throw in. Some have good graphics and nothing else. I think I would fall asleep running Star Wars: Empire at War where you have to buy things and place troops on a map. sssnnnoreeee... wheeezzze... ssssnoreeee...



F.E.A.R. FTW.....  I wish I had a card tha could play it at full settings.....  Oblivion too.....


----------



## hpi

Warriorhazzard said:


> Hehe. Thats just the demo    I really like it.  I want the full game so I'm saving up
> 
> Warrior



I got the full game for christmas and it's great. The demo only has one level you can play in where as the full game has like 6 and theres loads of things you can do.


----------



## maroon1

The biggest bloody vagin* ever !!!! 






Thats the most beautiful screenshot from Prey


----------



## C.Jackson

A few screenshots from Flatout 2 on high settings. Cut the size down from 1440x900 to half so they would be viewable on the page for everyone.


----------



## speedyink

maroon1 said:


> The biggest bloody vagin* ever !!!!
> Thats the most beautiful screenshot from Prey



LOL!  What the hell is that really supposed to be??

Everyone's posting Flatout 2 screens, so it must be a good game!  Maybe I should get it and join in on the fun


----------



## Geoff

speedyink said:


> LOL!  What the hell is that really supposed to be??
> 
> Everyone's posting Flatout 2 screens, so it must be a good game!  Maybe I should get it and join in on the fun



I love flatout 2, the physics and gameplay are great


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some more from NFS MW:































Enjoy


----------



## Shane

Warrock again 

Gonna purchase the retail version soon

Like where ive parked my chopper.............vvvv


----------



## nffc10

You are awsome at parking helicopters m8, i can tell you've been practicing!


----------



## Shane

nffc10 said:


> You are awsome at parking helicopters m8, i can tell you've been practicing!



Lmao,

Nah i can actualy fly it good....The jets too.

I just had to jump out of that chopper because i was under attack from a tank shooting at me 

If i didnt get out it would have blown up anyway.


----------



## PC eye

speedyink said:


> LOL! What the hell is that really supposed to be??
> 
> Everyone's posting Flatout 2 screens, so it must be a good game! Maybe I should get it and join in on the fun


 
 The "sphere" in Prey is a living ship where taxidermy is performed on everything. It's has a lot of organics. The screen there was one of the doorways like those seen here.





 When you walk on walls and artificail gravity sidewalks are upside down and sideways as well you'll see where the "hunters" seem to come out of nowhere and some disappear right back in while you are not able to enter. Speaking of artificial gravity walkways   they just keep hunting you!


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

k time for some pimp FEAR screen shots. Everything is on full settings, but i didnt have it at 1280 X 1024 cuz FEAR doesnt support it, but they still look insane.































Just got the game, as well as Battlefield 2 at Best Buy today.


QUESTION? You know how in the NVIDIA control Panel you can set the AA yourself. Well if you set it to 8x and the game only supports 4x will it still do 8x


----------



## skidude

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> QUESTION? You know how in the NVIDIA control Panel you can set the AA yourself. Well if you set it to 8x and the game only supports 4x will it still do 8x



It should, yes, because the 8x AA is being forced by the control panel.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

skidude said:


> It should, yes, because the 8x AA is being forced by the control panel.



i might try that to see if i can get it smoother. my average fps now is around 30s-40s. you think it will drop a lot with 8x.


also what u think of the screenies


----------



## PC eye

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> i might try that to see if i can get it smoother. my average fps now is around 30s-40s. you think it will drop a lot with 8x.
> 
> 
> also what u think of the screenies


 
 I'm still trying to find a way to capture screens in FEAR and the expansion pack as well. The F8 and prtscrn keys haven't seen results. As far as 1280x1024 when set to 1280x960 here the few screens captured with a capture program turned out to be what looked too much like 1280x1024. Were you using the F8 key there?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

PC eye said:


> I'm still trying to find a way to capture screens in FEAR and the expansion pack as well. The F8 and prtscrn keys haven't seen results. As far as 1280x1024 when set to 1280x960 here the few screens captured with a capture program turned out to be what looked too much like 1280x1024. Were you using the F8 key there?



Stupid Question:  Are you looking in the right files?


----------



## skidude

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> i might try that to see if i can get it smoother. my average fps now is around 30s-40s. you think it will drop a lot with 8x.



30's-40's isnt that great (no offense) and putting it on 8x would likely lower it down into the 20's, which is VERY choppy. Not worth it. If I were you, i'd lower the AA to 2x so you can get better framerates.




> also what u think of the screenies



Very nice


----------



## vroom_skies

You actually can't notice the low frame rate in FEAR for some reason. Or at least I don't notice it.

Bob


----------



## Shane

maroon1 said:


> The biggest bloody vagin* ever !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the most beautiful screenshot from Prey



Lol 

I only played the demo and thought it got a little boring 

The graphics are awesome though,they were selling Prey off for £8 at my local store last week and there was 3 copys left.

Didnt purchase it though...Gonna buy Counter strike:Source i think.


----------



## skidude

Nevakonaza said:


> Didnt purchase it though...Gonna buy Counter strike:Source i think.



Good idea  

Playing DoD:Source today and caught this soldier sleeping on the job


----------



## PC eye

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Stupid Question: Are you looking in the right files?


 
 It's not a stupid question when the entire drive is searched and none turn up.   For some reason the F keys are not available when using the keyboard here. This is one reason why an effective screen capture program was being sought. 



vroom_skies said:


> You actually can't notice the low frame rate in FEAR for some reason. Or at least I don't notice it.
> 
> When Fraps was run briefly here it was showing 70fps as the average. The quality of graphics plays a role in seeing good screens.
> 
> Bob


 


skidude said:


> Good idea


 
That's what you think! HUMBUG! speak for yourself!  









grrrr.... alright down now!


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

skidude said:


> 30's-40's isnt that great (no offense) and putting it on 8x would likely lower it down into the 20's, which is VERY choppy. Not worth it. If I were you, i'd lower the AA to 2x so you can get better framerates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice




well it seems perfectly smooth for me


@PC EYE i am just using FRAPS. I might set it to 1280 X 1024 to see if its any different


----------



## hpi

Another counter strike one:






Best pc game everr!


----------



## PC eye

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> @PC EYE i am just using FRAPS. I might set it to 1280 X 1024 to see if its any different


 
I was just wondering there since no frame rate counts are seen in them. I think I'm going to be stuck with FRAPS as well pretty soon. That may be the only non-ingame program that will work?!


----------



## hpi

Someone is dead:


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Nevakonaza said:


> Warrock again
> 
> Gonna purchase the retail version soon
> 
> Like where ive parked my chopper.............vvvv



Is there a demo on that?


----------



## Shane

Warriorhazzard said:


> Is there a demo on that?



No its a full free game
Its released in beta stage but you can pre-order it now.

you can still download the full game but you have to register which is free of course.

There will be 2 versions.

A free to play (Free to download but limited weapons,maps & such

OR 

A Pay to play which is what im getting....you get all the weapons,maps & support.


----------



## vroom_skies




----------



## Impr3ssiv3

PC eye said:


> I was just wondering there since no frame rate counts are seen in them. I think I'm going to be stuck with FRAPS as well pretty soon. That may be the only non-ingame program that will work?!



well i did have FPS on but it doesnt show up in the screenies cuz fraps is kewl like that


----------



## Darman

Try GameCam, it takes videos too. Oh, and vroom skies, what game is that? it looks lik nfsmw, but i haven't been anywhere like that in the game....


----------



## vroom_skies

The game is NFSMW. You probably just haven't made it that far yet, cause if you did you just beat the game.

Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are my cars in MW:




















And my two daily drivers:









Tell me what ya think
Bob


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

Darman said:


> Try GameCam, it takes videos too. Oh, and vroom skies, what game is that? it looks lik nfsmw, but i haven't been anywhere like that in the game....



FRAPS does video too


----------



## vroom_skies

I just decided to redo my Lotus:









BTW, all those cars are totally upgraded.

Bob


----------



## PC eye

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> FRAPS does video too


 
 I've grabbed clips with FRAPS when first tried a few years ago. I had forgotten to try grabbing snapshots when trying it again lately. Once you play a clip you can grab those with some players at least. GameCam will also be given a look to see if that has a capture feature included.


----------



## Exploded_Monitor

Eve-Online and CS:S... the only games i play.


----------



## nffc10

Haha, i like the dead guy wedged in the tree!


----------



## PC eye

Darman said:


> Try GameCam, it takes videos too. Oh, and vroom skies, what game is that? it looks lik nfsmw, but i haven't been anywhere like that in the game....


 
I downloaded and have Game Cam setup and still no screens plus it failed to make any video clips.  The default F5 key in Game Cam just happens to be the quick save button in the game itself. When that was changed to a neutral key still nothing. The recorder failed to start after several attempts.

EDIT:

In a sudden development I was able to get some clips saved from Game Cam while still not being able to grab screens with it. But you can always grab a few bit maps while veiwing those with Cyberlink's PowerDVD.  "you mean like those seen here?" Of course!

 Let's see what's behind door #2.   !





ut oh that spells trouble brewing!  !
































nffc10 said:


> Haha, i like the dead guy wedged in the tree!


 
That one looks more like the guy went through the tree rather then being wedged in the branches. That must have hurt!


----------



## PC eye

Reserved space with unfortunate delay due to maintainence. These shots pick up where the other left off.

"What's this? little feet here?  








Awww crap... now what's going on? The walls are pulling apart!


----------



## Blue

> bump



Do not remember seeing anyone bump a stickied thread before .


----------



## hpi

pceye are you rlly 51? If you are and your playing pc games than thats soooo kickass!


----------



## Shane

hpi said:


> pceye are you rlly 51? If you are and your playing pc games than thats soooo kickass!



If he is then good on him,

I think i will be gaming for a long time too....Especialy with how good graphics are getting now so could you immagine what they will look like in 30+ years time?


----------



## hpi

Nevakonaza said:


> If he is then good on him,
> 
> I think i will be gaming for a long time too....Especialy with how good graphics are getting now so could you immagine what they will look like in 30+ years time?



same here. I picture myself at 50-60 years old playing video games...


----------



## Dan42684

hpi said:


> same here. I picture myself at 50-60 years old playing video games...



ditto, I can see virtual reality happening


----------



## hpi




----------



## Redbull{wings}

is that the official 24 server or something?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

The explosion from the bomb sen this give flying into the backdrop.....







Rofl, look at the choke......


----------



## PC eye

Blue said:


> Do not remember seeing anyone bump a stickied thread before .


 
 Actually it wasn't a bump but caught off guard by the "CF will be back" message and initial problems recording video clips when the recorder stopped before the "Good Stuff" was captured(Finally!). But then you see this right at that time as well.  





"Awww... crap! ruga grrr....   " stomp...clunk...stomp...clunk...(game room door slams   boom!)

Gee no comments on the screens? PowerDvd was the snapshot taker since Game Cam still won't grab still image captures. Just a nuisance converting from bmp to bmp one at a time... one at a time... one at a time... sounds like a "broken record"!


----------



## Shane

bumblebee_tuna said:


> The explosion from the bomb sen this give flying into the backdrop.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rofl, look at the choke......



Nice screeny,

Can i ask you a question.....Is there like deathmatch or team deathmatch option in Counter strike source or all they all mission based?


----------



## hpi

bumblebee_tuna said:


> The explosion from the bomb sen this give flying into the backdrop.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rofl, look at the choke......



how do u get that in the corner of the screen like the info and ive been trying to figure out what the hell is the ping. I got kicked last time for having to much of a high ping or soemthing??


----------



## hpi

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice screeny,
> 
> Can i ask you a question.....Is there like deathmatch or team deathmatch option in Counter strike source or all they all mission based?



some servers have death matches and then theres gun games and also the mission based ones where the terrorists have to plant the bombs and you have to prevent it or if they succeed to defuse it.


----------



## Shane

hpi said:


> some servers have death matches and then theres gun games and also the mission based ones where the terrorists have to plant the bombs and you have to prevent it or if they succeed to defuse it.



Nice,I want to get CS:S but the stores around me never have it in stock  

Graphics look realy good too.
You reckon the graphics on CS:S will look good on my Radeon 9600 pro 256Mb?


----------



## hpi

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice,I want to get CS:S but the stores around me never have it in stock
> 
> Graphics look realy good too.
> You reckon the graphics on CS:S will look good on my Radeon 9600 pro 256Mb?



Im pretty sure it be fine. The graphics using my card are great and its fun platying a game when the graphics are amazing


----------



## Shane

hpi said:


> Im pretty sure it be fine. The graphics using my card are great and its fun platying a game when the graphics are amazing



Well i hope my card plays it fine...im pretty sure it will because ive played doom 3 ,Prey and the graphics looked realy good considering how outdated my card is.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Nevakonaza said:


> Well i hope my card plays it fine...im pretty sure it will because ive played doom 3 ,Prey and the graphics looked realy good considering how outdated my card is.



I had a 9600 Pro and it played CS:S fairly well on med/high settings with no AA....  As for Deathmatches, I don't think there are any 'official' deathmatch servers but there are plenty of mod servers that do Deathmatch....  But, to tell you the truth, Deathmatch isn't very good on CS:S; it's too slow.....  Also, look for Half Life 2 instead which comes with CS:S.....

hpi, type in the console 'net_graph', a space and then a number from 1 to 4 to get different graphs and numbers.....


----------



## hpi

bumblebee_tuna said:


> I had a 9600 Pro and it played CS:S fairly well on med/high settings with no AA....  As for Deathmatches, I don't think there are any 'official' deathmatch servers but there are plenty of mod servers that do Deathmatch....  But, to tell you the truth, Deathmatch isn't very good on CS:S; it's too slow.....  Also, look for Half Life 2 instead which comes with CS:S.....
> 
> hpi, type in the console 'net_graph', a space and then a number from 1 to 4 to get different graphs and numbers.....



il try that, thanks.

But do you know what ping and choke is?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Ping is how fast your computer is connecting to the server.....  A low ping = good.  Choke, I think, occurs when data packets are lost.......

People with high ping slow down the server, in a sense, that the server has to let them catch up, which usually results in lag and 'rubberbanding'.  The more people with high ping, the more the server has to slow down to let them catch up.....


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

I ROFLed.....


----------



## Redbull{wings}

is that you?


----------



## hpi

how do I bring up the console in cs:S??


----------



## Geoff

haha, wow.  Never knew you could kill someone with a flashbang


----------



## Exploded_Monitor

LOL that's so ironic because i had done it once before also...I figured it was a glitch. I later figured out if someone has like 1 hp and you flash em and it lands right at their feet, it kills them. (or takes 1 hp) You learn something new every day


----------



## Exploded_Monitor

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice,I want to get CS:S but the stores around me never have it in stock
> 
> Graphics look realy good too.
> You reckon the graphics on CS:S will look good on my Radeon 9600 pro 256Mb?



You can download steam for free and pay for CS:S on that and just download it. Takes a while but not too long if you have broadband.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

hpi said:


> how do I bring up the console in cs:S??



You have to enable it in advanced options, then press the ~ key to the left of the 1 key.....

And no, that's not me, I got this from the clan forums I play with.....

http://www.doulbflux.com/forums


----------



## Shane

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Also, look for Half Life 2 instead which comes with CS:S......



Thats what im looking for.....they all sold out everywhere in stores.

They never stock enough copys


----------



## webmaster.jacob

hey tell me what yall think


----------



## Shane

webmaster.jacob said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> hey tell me what yall think



Hey great screenshots....I like your cars.


----------



## cuffless

ive only just started


----------



## Shane

Some more from Warrock,

In these screenshots there is a hacker....He has a shotgun (Not sopposto have yet)

He has been banned now though


----------



## webmaster.jacob

Nevakonaza said:


> Hey great screenshots....I like your cars.



lol thanks man


----------



## PC eye

There's esle quite like subway madness especially like some replicants and "something else" causing problems.    !!!























 Ut ohhhh... Not another one of these robots!


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## kof2000




----------



## cuffless

kof2000 said:


>



ive just got past that bit i think. ive only just started playing. how can i take a screenshot? whenever i try to paste nothing comes up


----------



## speedyink

I can see why everybody like this game!  It takes a bit of getting used to though.  I don't know how the hell you guys are taking screenshots while driving, it's practically impossible!  (mind you I play with an xbox 360 controller, and reaching for the keyboard is a PITA)


----------



## cuffless

what game is it?


----------



## speedyink

Flatout 2


----------



## cuffless

i might get it. is it worth it? kinda looks like burnout to me


----------



## speedyink

It's sort of like Burnout, though burnout is a lot better IMO.  Cars are a lot harder to destroy, and once they're dead they're dead.

Burnout doesn't have this option, though 
It's fun and sad at the same time to see all these shiny cars smash the shit out of each other


----------



## cuffless

im not far at all. only just started playing last night

edit:


----------



## kof2000

did you use codes or you just past the it by yourself coz right now i'm stuck after getting the key and blocked by two gates but somehow it wont open


----------



## Kornowski

What wont open? The gate at Kvatch, You don't need  key for, You don't need keys for the Oblivion Gates?


----------



## cuffless

for oblivion gates and the gate into Kvatch you go upto them and press space


----------



## kof2000

didnt work for me. i am still at the place from the last screen that i posted. so maybe then you know what i'm talking about.


----------



## kof2000




----------



## cuffless

turn around and take a screen of the room your in. i should be able to tell you where to go


----------



## kof2000

i'm not on that computer right now but theres a whole bunch of naked guys since i stripped them 

it is right after i receive the key from the queen's knight or something.


----------



## cuffless

turn around walk forward and on the left there should be a hole in the wall. i think you are at that bit


----------



## kof2000

hmmm... i dont recall seeing any holes


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

It's where that guy came out that killed the king....  Go through there....


----------



## cuffless

oh yea. im stuck allready. how do i close the first gate to oblivion. i know you do it from the plains of oblivion. ive been up in the tower to open the front gate inside oblivion. i have been to the dead bodys of the soldiers from kvartch (sp) but i dont know what to do next


----------



## Archangel

you have to take the stone from the top of the tower (on top of that big red beam inside the tower)  that will close the gate


----------



## cuffless

ill give it a go now.


----------



## kof2000

so where is this hole? i dont remember where the guy came from 

is this nearby?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

In the picture that you posted, it's by the guy standing in the top right-hand corner......


----------



## kof2000

the thing is i looked at the map and it is pointing to that direction as well but there is no hole those two spaces i can jump onto it but there are walls all around. i did noticed a crack on the ground though.


----------



## cuffless

ive been across to the other tower, got the sigi key now what do i do? ive opend the door with the key. where do i go? i can go through 2 doors saying in the bottom right the blood feast but i cant go anywhere from there


----------



## cuffless

kof2000 said:


> the thing is i looked at the map and it is pointing to that direction as well but there is no hole those two spaces i can jump onto it but there are walls all around. i did noticed a crack on the ground though.



in your screen can you not see the guy in the top right? walk there


----------



## kof2000

i've been there talked to them as well as checked the entire room. am i suppose to use a item or something?


----------



## Kornowski

kof2000 said:


> the thing is i looked at the map and it is pointing to that direction as well but there is no hole those two spaces i can jump onto it but there are walls all around. i did noticed a crack on the ground though.



You see the guy standing in the top right of the screen, he's next to the dead king isn't he... there should be a door just to the right of that guy, go through there...



cuffless said:


> ive been across to the other tower, got the sigi key now what do i do? ive opend the door with the key. where do i go? i can go through 2 doors saying in the bottom right the blood feast but i cant go anywhere from there



You need to go to the biggest tower you can find, A general hint is to just keep going up!


----------



## cuffless

Kornowski said:


> You see the guy standing in the top right of the screen, he's next to the dead king isn't he... there should be a door just to the right of that guy, go through there...
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go to the biggest tower you can find, A general hint is to just keep going up!



ill try that in a min


----------



## Kornowski

If that doesn't work, check the web for a guide or something...  Or PM me or something


----------



## kof2000

i'm trying to not rely on a guide. but the game may have been glitched because i was using the KILLALL command alot when the game made me mad


----------



## mAJORgAMER

kof2000 said:


> so where is this hole? i dont remember where the guy came from
> 
> is this nearby?



You had only 39 FPS whit a 8800GTX and a E6600? You had 16x of AA + 16 anisotropic or what?


----------



## Pr0

lol I had better fps then that


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

kof2000 said:


> i'm trying to not rely on a guide. but the game may have been glitched because i was using the KILLALL command alot when the game made me mad



That could be it.....  After the dialog with the king, an assassin was suppose to come out of a secret passage that opened up along the wall and would kill the king....  If you didn't see that or if the wall didn't open up appropriately, you may have to replay that portion of the game or start over......

There is a console commend, though, [tcl 0/1] will toggle collision on and off which may allow you to pass through the walls to the appropriate area.....


----------



## kof2000

mAJORgAMER said:


> You had only 39 FPS whit a 8800GTX and a E6600? You had 16x of AA + 16 anisotropic or what?



everything maxed, 16x aa and bloom ( it wont let me check HDR with aa on )

same setting on both screenies is just that i'm running a news reader in the background downloading  jack 

it seems to be that FRAPS capped at 60fps or something lol.


----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:


> everything maxed, 16x aa and bloom ( it wont let me check HDR with aa on )


Thats very odd, since the G80 can use both HDR and AA at the same time.

Are you playing this in Vista or XP, and what drivers are you using.


----------



## Kornowski

I'd play that part of the game again without any cheats, plus if you need cheats there then your in for a surprise when you play the rest of the game


----------



## kof2000

[-0MEGA-];561606 said:
			
		

> Thats very odd, since the G80 can use both HDR and AA at the same time.
> 
> Are you playing this in Vista or XP, and what drivers are you using.



was on vista and was using forceware unofficial drivers

i'll try it on the fresh install of xp again and see what happens.


----------



## kof2000

Kornowski said:


> I'd play that part of the game again without any cheats, plus if you need cheats there then your in for a surprise when you play the rest of the game



fill me in on this one


----------



## mAJORgAMER

kof2000 said:


> everything maxed, 16x aa and bloom ( it wont let me check HDR with aa on )
> 
> same setting on both screenies is just that i'm running a news reader in the background downloading  jack
> 
> it seems to be that FRAPS capped at 60fps or something lol.



I was asking cuz i plan on buying the game to play whit my 8800Gtx. 

Can u tell us if it's running better on Vista than Xp too. Vista is another thing i plan to buy!


----------



## kof2000

i'll let you know once i get oblivion on xp.


----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:


> was on vista and was using forceware unofficial drivers
> 
> i'll try it on the fresh install of xp again and see what happens.



Thats so obvious then!

Right now Vista is not the best OS to run games on.  It would explain why you were only getting 39fps, and why you cant run HDR and AA.

Dude, just install XP again.


----------



## Darman

still, in all reality, the human eye can only percieve 25 fps, but if it was in a calm area, it might get choppy during action. I know my pc did when playing oblivion (no surprise though, look at the specs, it was on my desktop). Anyway, I would put a hold on vista until they put a cap on all the undiscovered problems. at least wait until you can play crysis on dx10


----------



## Geoff

Darman said:


> still, in all reality, the human eye can only percieve 25 fps, but if it was in a calm area, it might get choppy during action. I know my pc did when playing oblivion (no surprise though, look at the specs, it was on my desktop). Anyway, I would put a hold on vista until they put a cap on all the undiscovered problems. at least wait until you can play crysis on dx10



Everytime someone says this, I swear it gets lower.  It started out with "the human eye can only see 40fps", and now it's down to 25...

Movies play at 29.997FPS, and thats doable because each frame is blurred.  Games however have a perfectly still frame, so ~30fps looks laggy compared to movies.  I can easily see a difference between 30fps, 50fps, and 100fps.


----------



## kof2000

actually the same thing happened when i ran this on xp sp2


----------



## Kornowski

kof2000 said:


> fill me in on this one



I gets a lot harder


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

If I take a SHOT of the TV screen, can that count?
xd
I have no games on the PC that can really match you peoples...


----------



## fade2green514

kof2000 said:


> actually the same thing happened when i ran this on xp sp2



whats this?? i thought 8800's fixed that problem?

omega the only reason you can see the difference between 50fps and 100fps is because of speed lol... i mean i get like 300fps playing halo and i get slaughtered by the enemy @ easy settings... but if i turn on vsync it gives me time to think and aim and kill them easier.. as far as how smooth it is, i doubt 50fps LOOKS much different from 100fps lol...


----------



## Punk

Whats your BG looool


----------



## Geoff

fade2green514 said:


> whats this?? i thought 8800's fixed that problem?


It can, I ran AA 4x (6x actually is worse with the G80), and HDR in many games.  

Kof, are you using the forceware drivers or the official ones from nVidia?


----------



## kof2000

webbenji said:


> Whats your BG looool



two chicks holding each other's hand .... now thats hot  

no nudity if you're wondering.


----------



## kof2000

[-0MEGA-];562329 said:
			
		

> It can, I ran AA 4x (6x actually is worse with the G80), and HDR in many games.
> 
> Kof, are you using the forceware drivers or the official ones from nVidia?



xp i'm using the official

vista i'm using the forceware

same problem.


----------



## Archangel

ever tried forcing AA with the drivers, and put on HDR in the game? 
(Imo, Oblivion looks much better with HDR instead of AA tough, that is, if you have to choose between the 2.)


----------



## Geoff

Thats really weird.  The only thing I can think of is that Oblivion has it set so nVidia cards in general cant run both, because the G80 is capable of it.  Try turning it on in other games and see what happens.


----------



## kof2000

Archangel said:


> ever tried forcing AA with the drivers, and put on HDR in the game?
> (Imo, Oblivion looks much better with HDR instead of AA tough, that is, if you have to choose between the 2.)



i dont see the difference between the two


theres no option for hdr on the other games. maybe only newer games have it?

maybe i can try force it because right now it is application controlled.


----------



## maroon1

8800 can do both HDR and AA at the same time in oblivion, you just need to run HDR in the games option area and enable AA in the NVIDIA control panel


----------



## mAJORgAMER

kof2000 said:


> i dont see the difference between the two
> 
> 
> theres no option for hdr on the other games.




Try Half-life 2. Everyone have HL 2.


----------



## Shane

mAJORgAMER said:


> Everyone have HL 2.



I dont  

Cant get it...not in stores anyway.


----------



## maroon1

mAJORgAMER said:


> Try Half-life 2. Everyone have HL 2.



But older nvidia cards like geforce 6 or 7 can run HDR + AA at the same time in HL2, dark messiah or any other game that use source engine


----------



## Geoff

maroon1 said:


> But older nvidia cards like geforce 6 or 7 can run HDR + AA at the same time in HL2, dark messiah or any other game that use source engine


Yes in Source games HL2 and AA can be run at the same time, because it utilizes HDR in a different way then most other games.


----------



## kof2000

after forcing aax16 and choose HDR i'm still getting the same amount of fps .... crazy card


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Literally 'nailed' some guy with some armor piercing weapon on F.E.A.R.......


----------



## Kornowski

Dude! You have to get Extraction Point! It's amazing! 

You thought the first one was scary, Whoo


----------



## bumblebee_tuna




----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:


> after forcing aax16 and choose HDR i'm still getting the same amount of fps .... crazy card



Thats one of the advantages of the 8xxx series, AA doesnt severely lower framerates like all the other current cards do.


----------



## Shane

bumblebee_tuna said:


>



What game is that?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Nevakonaza said:


> What game is that?



Black & White 2: Battle of the Gods expansion

Cool Graphics, OK-ish game......


----------



## Darman

This game looks to be creepy


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

dude fricking FEAR scares the hell out of me sometimes but i do agree it is one of the top shooters


----------



## Darman

The screens above are from the upcoming "JERICHO" here are some more screens


----------



## fatdragon

URL=http://imageshack.us]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

this is call of duty on a geforce 4 mx which has bad graphic


----------



## Darman

its still an awesome game, though. i got it because its one of the few games that runs fine on my laptop on decent settings. (for road trips)


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

More pictures from Black and White 2.......











And my giant, furry creature......


----------



## Darman

Is that game worth getting? I've been pondering it for a while. what would you say?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

In my opinion, this game is only worth getting if you got the graphics for it...... I can run it on the highest settings, excluding the highest AA, with the machine I've got so that should give you an estimate of what you need......

Game wise, it's a nice sim/war game but it's really glitchy but once you get past that, it's pretty fun; just make sure you download the updates........

Edit:  Looking at you sig, it'll run decent with your current desktop but it'll kick ass with the new machine you're getting.......


----------



## cuffless

a couple more screens from gta. i have turned aa on.


----------



## The_Other_One

Giving Test Drive Unlimited a "test drive" on my machine.  It works well at 1024x768 @ 2x AA.  I can play it at 1280x1024 but it does skip now and then.










My Saturn...  Chicks dig it(not really...I tried to pick one up  )





I borrowed someone's car.  Transporter 

I'll post more pictures as I play.  I've not had the game that long.  I'll have a new car soon, too.  I have around $150,000 on there, so I should be able to get a fairly nice one


----------



## Shane

Test Drive Unlimited looks good The_Other_One


----------



## speedyink

Oh my GOD the new test drive looks awesome!


----------



## jimmymac

just getting the beta of this myself, its one hell of a map in this game, completely dwarfs the one from oblivion by the looks of it


----------



## Cromewell

V1 to infantry = no more infantry


----------



## kobaj

I was playing counter strike just while ago, and a friend of mine introduced me to zombie servers (to tell you the truth, I dont really like them). It was fun, except whenever you accidentally killed one of your team mates. The person you killed had the option to drug you. I havnt ever seen this before...





The monitor flips back and fourth, side to side, its still relatively easy to kill people with though.

I cant remember if Ive posted this one (most likely not), but it was a good night for gaming. My friend k4kimkh and I were doing really well. I was first, he was second. But later in the game he dropped a couple spots.


----------



## vroom_skies

I wish I could still play like this:


----------



## alexandergre

whats the name of that game?


----------



## kof2000

this is addicting


----------



## vroom_skies

That came would be 
Counter Strike Source


----------



## The_Other_One

jimmymac said:


> its one hell of a map in this game, completely dwarfs the one from oblivion by the looks of it


I've not played Oblivion so I can't compare the two, but it's a darn huge map.  I think they said 1000 miles of road!



speedyink said:


> Oh my GOD the new test drive looks awesome!


It's not bad...  I still think I liked Need For Speed Most Wanted the best.  The pursuit mode certainly isn't as fun in Test Drive and the controlls aren't the best mix of Arcade and Realism.  Though with some tweaking it might improve.

I did have some problems with it just a few minutes ago...  It seemed to be skipping on my machine, so I cut off AA(oddly enough, it wasn't skipping earlier today)  Either way, as soon as I did that, I got artifacts.  I just ended the process and tried again, only to get more artifacts.  I went though the game and cut AA back on, and it worked, but for some reason my right speaker stopped working(as well as in windows  )  A reboot fixed that, but the game definetly has some bugs to be worked out


----------



## cuffless

my hustler

and some halo trial screens


----------



## Shane

kof2000 said:


> this is addicting



Yeah its a realy good game....i think they done a great job with the graphics and the way the car dents when you ram someone


----------



## skidude

You know, its sad when a game developer has to tell its players to STOP playing their game.....


----------



## cuffless

just got gtr2. its good so far


----------



## burnitdown

OK i HANDS DOWN WIN the contest... even though there really isnt one


----------



## cuffless

some more gta


----------



## Archangel

scouts chasing something ^^





mothership 





My attackfleet ^_^





view just over the battlecruiser


and i can strongly advice not to do this:..




to a battlecruiser.. because this:..




will be the result.  =o

_"you know what your sin is captain?  oh hell, I'm a fan of all seven, but for now I'll have to go with wrath"_


----------



## Cromewell

If only there was a firefly mod for homeworld 1 or 2 or Cataclysm.

There's a PDS mod (point defense systems) that adds a ton of turrets to the capital ships in HW2, it was really cool but lagged it down really badly when you got into capital ship fights. http://www.pds.hwaccess.net/ They may have fixed it by now, it's been a while since I played. edit: PDS makes it very battlestar-esque


----------



## jedijeff123

Archangel said:


> scouts chasing something ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My attackfleet ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view just over the battlecruiser
> 
> 
> and i can strongly advice not to do this:..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to a battlecruiser.. because this:..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be the result.  =o
> 
> _"you know what your sin is captain?  oh hell, I'm a fan of all seven, but for now I'll have to go with wrath"_


holy crap....what game is that?


----------



## Cromewell

Homeworld 2. Mine have bigger guns 










I don't know what this is, but that gun is HUGE


----------



## kof2000

flipped over can't get back to the race LOL...


----------



## Bramp

*Sniper Chess Map*

Here is an interesting screen shot I took in Unreal Tournament...










a little chess anyone?


----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:


> flipped over can't get back to the race LOL...


Press "R" 

I love Flatout 2, lol


----------



## kof2000

i dont know all the controls i like playing with one hand since the boost is right next to those arrows.


----------



## Archangel

Cromewell said:


> I don't know what this is, but that gun is HUGE



Thats no shit wich is included original i think.. =o


and.. talking about big gun's..





  ^_^


----------



## tweaker

Any more adventure fans around? This is a few screens from a game I love! It's called *Broken Swords: The Sleeping Dragon*.

One of the characters you play is a patent lawyer from Ohio named George, and later his fellow adventurer, Nico Collard.
The game starts of in the jungles of Congo but takes you around the world as the adventure continues! 

(The game was released Nov 17, 2003).


----------



## tweaker




----------



## MatrixEVO

tweaker said:


> Any more adventure fans around? This is a few screens from a game I love! It's called *Broken Swords: The Sleeping Dragon*.
> 
> One of the characters you play is a patent lawyer from Ohio named George, and later his fellow adventurer, Nico Collard.
> The game starts of in the jungles of Congo but takes you around the world as the adventure continues!
> 
> (The game was released Nov 17, 2003).



That looks and sounds like a good game. Since you go around the world, is it a long gameplay (15+ hours normal speed of playing)? Also, does it have a detailed storyline?


----------



## tweaker

George is a patent lawyer from *Idaho*, not Ohio I'm sorry about that.



			
				fourfatchicks.com said:
			
		

> The game opens with George, now a patent attorney in Idaho, journeying to the Congo to visit a scientist named Cholmondely, in order to check out his machine that supposedly provides limitless energy. It seems a little farfetched, but at least it is more exciting than Idaho. Unfortunately, George is not the only person looking for this guy, for when George arrives, Cholmondely has been shot and lies dying on the floor. With only a postcard, and the final gasps of Cholmondely, George decides he is in too far now not to investigate.
> 
> As George romps through the Congo, Nico, still working for La Liberté, is three months behind in her rent and still waiting for her big break. Until that time, she has to suffer the whims of her editor and meet with a hacker named Vernon Blier, who claims the world is about to end and he knows why. Nico arrives to his apartment in time to hear shots ring out and finds herself framed for murder. Two days later, after being released from prison due to a lack of evidence, Nico investigates Vernon and what he was working on in order to track down the person who framed her.
> 
> Eventually, George and Nico's paths cross, and it turns out they are both working on the same case. The story culminates with the fate of the world hanging in the balance, and it is up to you whether they succeed or not.


 
The gameplay however is a bit short for my taste, I'd say around 12 hours depending on how good you are with solving puzzles and problems. But I really like it!


----------



## Cromewell

> Thats no shit wich is included original i think.. =o


Actually, as I understand it, the big turrets and such were intended for release but caused way too much lag so they were removed. The mod only puts them back on and changes the names of the ships (and adds many more models of the same ship with different loadouts) and other UI things.


----------



## tweaker

A few more. 

Congo.


----------



## tweaker

And now two from Glastonbury England.


----------



## Shane

Running in 800 x 600 Resolution   meant to change the Resolution after re-instaling them.

1 screenshot from Flatout 2






And the rest of classic Enemy terretory


----------



## kof2000

even at that resolution and video card flatout2 still looks good


----------



## Shane

kof2000 said:


> even at that resolution and video card flatout2 still looks good



Yeah i was actualy suprised when i got the game how good the graphics are.
Thats also set to lowest graphics settings too suprisingly.

Quite good for an ancient graphics card if you ask me


----------



## kobaj

W00t, yay for wolfenstein screenshots. I havnt played that in forever. Great game.


----------



## Shane

kobaj said:


> W00t, yay for wolfenstein screenshots. I havnt played that in forever. Great game.



Yeah i started playing it again last week 
I use to play it all the time because thats all my comp could handle lol before i got my graphics card 

Warrock....

Me balancing...
Just playing around waiting for more players to come in game...






ouch he slipped


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

If it's not apparent, he's dancing in this pic........







My wolf duking it out with another wolf........






My wolf with his battle scars......


----------



## alexandergre

me flying in one of the servers.


----------



## Shane

alexandergre said:


> me flying in one of the servers.



what game is that?


----------



## lincsman

To me it looks like this game I played once, I don't remember what it's called but I found it to be a waste of time, but then that's just me. You pretty much just go around doing different activities and join groups and chat, so basically a virtual hang out. I could be wrong though it's not totally familiar.


----------



## Archangel

Just installed NFS:MW again. 













like em?


----------



## Shane

nice screenies Archangel 

I like Lotus


----------



## tweaker

Cool but why so low res with that system, or have you resized the screens?


----------



## Archangel

running it at 1280x1024..  photobucket resized them ^^


----------



## ghost

Bit of BF




Resized !


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Nevakonaza said:


> what game is that?



I think it's a game called Second Life........


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Yay, the human anatomy!!!






I love this guy's shoes.....  The scary part is, I knew a guy who looks actually like him.......


----------



## ADE

Archangel said:


> photobucket resized them ^^


There is a setting to change is to your size ya know.


----------



## Archangel

ADE said:


> There is a setting to change is to your size ya know.



yea.. but whats the point?  then they look messy when linked here


----------



## Blue

> Just installed NFS:MW again.





> like em?



Sure do . I would have chosen more manly colors though .



> Cool but why so low res with that system, or have you resized the screens?



yea, any screens I've ever submitted has been resized too. Looks better when you do not have to scroll to see someones image .


----------



## Archangel

meh... whats wrong with a purple/yellow mustang?    not manly enough? ^^


----------



## Blue

> meh... whats wrong with a purple/yellow mustang?    not manly enough? ^^



It might be , just not in my opinion . But I would not expect you to make a manly mustang .


----------



## Archangel

there.. manly enough?   nooo, ofcourse not.  but, look what a little color change can do. ^^





  ^_^


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> ^_^



ooh nice arch


----------



## Blue

Very nice indeed Archangel


----------



## Cromewell

More PDS HW2


----------



## Blue

Looks very interesting Cromewell, i'm going to have to give that game a try.


----------



## Cromewell

The screenshots really don't do it justice. It looks so much better when you can see the turrets tracking targets and all the bullets/missiles flying through space. I linked the mod a few pages back and I can tell you, they have fixed the lag issues that were in the earlier releases.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

The lion creature in Black and White 2.....


----------



## skidude

A really good BF2 score I got this morning:


----------



## ADE

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

There all from Battle Field 2 Demo. lol. Like em?


----------



## Blue

> Like em?



Very much ADE .


----------



## kof2000




----------



## cuffless

couple of flatout 2 screens. i just got it. if you want to play pm me


----------



## kof2000

good game, i just bought my 2nd card


----------



## Geoff

kof2000 said:


> good game, i just bought my 2nd card



You should make it a bit easier to see in your sig.  It looks like you still only have one card.


----------



## kof2000

[-0MEGA-];573118 said:
			
		

> You should make it a bit easier to see in your sig.  It looks like you still only have one card.



it was suppose to say car


----------



## kof2000




----------



## bumblebee_tuna

kof2000 said:


>



I'm guessing a TV tuner....?

I really need to get one......


----------



## DeltaShadow

Perfect screenshot... 
No comments...




from delta-shadow.narod.ru


----------



## ADE

cuffless said:


> couple of flatout 2 screens. i just got it. if you want to play pm me



I see your not playing on max graphics....I record videos on flat out with Fraps. Good stuff.


----------



## kof2000

is not tv tuner is the pc demo


----------



## hpi

My cs pc that I broke  :


----------



## Archangel

now you see me..




now you don't ^_^





I think he'll have a headacke really really soon..    yay, i can see the future! 





I think he heard me.. =o


----------



## Shane

Graphics look amazing Arch


----------



## cuffless

ADE said:


> I see your not playing on max graphics....I record videos on flat out with Fraps. Good stuff.



i am. did you click on the picture again on imageshack?


----------



## ADE

cuffless said:


> i am. did you click on the picture again on imageshack?



Yes. It just seems like you only have 2x AA


----------



## Kornowski

hpi said:


> My cs pc that I broke  :



They put some detail into that!


----------



## nffc10

That computer almost looks life-like, all atention paid to detail.

The mobo and cpu fan do look awsome i must add!


----------



## hpi

Kornowski said:


> They put some detail into that!





nffc10 said:


> That computer almost looks life-like, all atention paid to detail.
> 
> The mobo and cpu fan do look awsome i must add!



Ya it's crazzzzy. I don't know how they make it look so real and good. Also you can shoot out the hd and video card and all and  you can see it on the floor.


----------



## Kornowski

Oh yeah, I can see the GPU by your left hand  lol


----------



## Shane

Graphics look good in Cs:s  

I want to get CS:S


----------



## mAJORgAMER

kof2000 said:


> is not tv tuner is the pc demo



Cool. If it's not a joke...where can i download it?


----------



## lovely?

bumblebee_tuna said:


> The lion creature in Black and White 2.....



black and white 2 has me hooked. i think i'm on lvl 8


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

lovely? said:


> black and white 2 has me hooked. i think i'm on lvl 8



My only complaint is that the game is WAY too glitchy....  My creature use to be a wolf, but everytime I proceed to the next land, my creature changes on me......


----------



## speedyink

Thats odd, I haven't had any glitches when I play...


----------



## ADE

Whats so special about black and wight?


----------



## PC eye

Now who said you couldn't run older games with DX 9c in Vista? Please raise your hands! I always seem to get B's Recorder 5 GOLD running from 98 to Vista and even Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix GOLD. The screen was a little darker and EAX sound effects quite yet but...


----------



## speedyink

PC eye said:


> Now who said you couldn't run older games with DX 9c in Vista? Please raise your hands! I always seem to get B's Recorder 5 GOLD running from 98 to Vista and even Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix GOLD. The screen was a little darker and EAX sound effects quite yet but...



Yeah, Theres only one game I haven't gotten to run in Vista, and thats the Need for Speed: Carbon demo.  Don't know why cause thats a fairly recent game.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

ADE said:


> Whats so special about black and wight?



Nothing really, it's a decent city/war sim with a few interesting concepts.....  It also has very nice graphics and physics, not to mention, the creature aspect is freakin' awesome......  But, like I said, it's very glitchy and can become boring/annoying at times.........


----------



## PC eye

speedyink said:


> Yeah, Theres only one game I haven't gotten to run in Vista, and thats the Need for Speed: Carbon demo. Don't know why cause thats a fairly recent game.


 
 That's probably due to being a demo written for 2K/XP systems. SOF2 is a full install version here. Now to see if the first version will go on?   But before planning to install much of anything I'm still waiting to see when Creative comes out with a Vista full not beta update that includes the EAX console and other things not just the basic sound drivers. I hate losing a good card that works!


----------



## Darman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16832205908
I was browsing newegg and found prey for only 12 dollars! didn't it just com out?


----------



## PC eye

Newegg has been having some rather strange prices lately while their stock seems to be diminishing when trying to find something lately. It did come out at the begining of the year. In fact I just finished installing it along with others on a Vista OSed drive here. You can see a few older games had no problems going on either. But $12?






Gee even DosBox installed to a Vista desktop there! Time for some original 8bit Duke Nukem again!


----------



## Archangel

oh no!,.   we're late for school again, we better hurry!  





(who said driving to school by buss isnt cool? ^^ )





Some reckless driving.. by,.. well, see for yourself.. =o





I believe i can flyyy!  I believe i can touch the skyyyy


----------



## cuffless

nice screens Archangel


----------



## cuffless

ive just started playing gun. its pretty good so far


----------



## Shane

One shot of BF2 Demo 







The rest of Quake 4 Demo (Great game)


----------



## The_Other_One

I saw someone posted using other cars.  I have all the secret cars, but the truck(eh, whatever one looks like a Ram) is still the best for derbies 

As usual, 1280x1024 and cropped to look better/easy viewing.



cuffless said:


> ive just started playing gun. its pretty good so far


My room mate played that for a while on Xbox.  It looked pretty fun...


----------



## Shane

The first screenshot is brilliant The_Other_One 

Flatout 2 is realy good.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna




----------



## Impr3ssiv3

where can i get the Test Drive Unlimited Demo


----------



## The_Other_One

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> where can i get the Test Drive Unlimited Demo



I don't know about the demo, but most people here had the beta, and the license ran out    A 4GB download I got to play for about 3 days...



Nevakonaza said:


> The first screenshot is brilliant The_Other_One



Haha, thanks.  You'll probably see more from this game again until I can play Test drive once more


----------



## Shane

The_Other_One said:


> I don't know about the demo, but most people here had the beta, and the license ran out    A 4GB download I got to play for about 3 days...


4Gb 

Didnt know it was that big.




The_Other_One said:


> Haha, thanks.  You'll probably see more from this game again until I can play Test drive once more



Yeah please do post some more....ive yet to re-instal Flatout 2 again so il probably post up some pics too.


----------



## alexandergre

The Best game EVER!!!


----------



## kof2000




----------



## alexandergre

Thats a very nice game, bu unfortunatly my cpu is 1,7 GHz. FFFFFFFFF!!!


----------



## kof2000

it is not a very demanding game. it still runs on a 9600


----------



## Shane

kof2000 said:


> it is not a very demanding game. it still runs on a 9600



Yeah it runs on my 9600 and still looks great


----------



## The_Other_One

kof2000 said:


> it is not a very demanding game. it still runs on a 9600



I can run it maxed out, full AA and AF on my 7600GT at 1280x1024 with no problems at all.  And it will run fine on an 8500   Or I know the original one did.


----------



## cuffless




----------



## speedyink

The_Other_One said:


> I can run it maxed out, full AA and AF on my 7600GT at 1280x1024 with no problems at all.  And it will run fine on an 8500   Or I know the original one did.



Same except for no AA on my x700 Pro.  If I turn on the AA on it loses the silky smooth framerate, which I'd rather have instead of AA.


----------



## magicman

Since it's all about Flatout 2 at the moment it seems, I'll post a few from a recent game with Archangel. I have one of me coming up to lap her, but she asked me not to post it, so I won't.


----------



## Archangel

magicman said:


> Since it's all about Flatout 2 at the moment it seems, I'll post a few from a recent game with Archangel. I have one of me coming up to lap her, but she asked me not to post it, so I won't.


----------



## cuffless

we should get a cf race going


----------



## Bramp

*Boooooooooom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

anyone for a big bang?


----------



## Shane

Bramp said:


> anyone for a big bang?



what game is that Bramp?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

A picture of my stats in runescape.
 I stopped playing for awhile, and picked it up today.
So...








sorry for a small picture, photobucket is weird.


----------



## Archangel

Nevakonaza said:


> what game is that Bramp?



unreal tournament, by the looks of it.   (with a mod installed)


----------



## Bramp

Archangel said:


> unreal tournament, by the looks of it.   (with a mod installed)



Yes Unreal Tournament, no mods though, thats just a really nice server I am on,  they have a lot of special things you wont see on other UT servers, Like that Rocket im holding, some maps even have a helicopter you can fly


----------



## Redbull{wings}

two score shots from recent bf2 games the first is a k&p server(to explain the high teamwork)and the second is in the exa Pub


----------



## PC eye

Gee? What is it lately? These Civil Patrol guys have been "jumping for joy" ever since Half Lilfe 2 has been installed on a Vista with DX 9c drive! What will they do next?


----------



## alexandergre

a nice game, trying the demo version. Airstrike 2


----------



## Shane

007 Nightfire multiplayer.

I use to play this all the time a few years back and decided to give it a try again.
Got boring quick though


----------



## Archangel

Bramp said:


> Yes Unreal Tournament, no mods though, thats just a really nice server I am on,  they have a lot of special things you wont see on other UT servers, Like that Rocket im holding, some maps even have a helicopter you can fly



hmm... extra stuff you only have on certain server, wich are not included in the original game..  Im pretty sure they are called mod's.    (Unreal has an auto download feat, so i gues thats how you got it, because you connected to the server)


----------



## Bramp

Archangel said:


> hmm... extra stuff you only have on certain server, wich are not included in the original game..  Im pretty sure they are called mod's.    (Unreal has an auto download feat, so i gues thats how you got it, because you connected to the server)



yeah your right  , when you go to servers you automatically get their mods without having to do a thing, complements to the auto download feature 

UT also has tons of other modifications you can get (install), like story modes, Tactical Ops is a big one some of you may have heard of. It completely changes the game and makes it more like Counter Strike.

Any ways I guess I was referring to those types as being more like mods compared to just going into servers and playing with their stuff.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Me in a gun game.
My name is [GoC] Teh_Hero

So...
Thats not my login name btw, ask me if you want it.


----------



## kof2000

WOMAN DRIVERS


----------



## MatrixEVO

"The Viper"


----------



## Archangel

kof2000 said:


> WOMAN DRIVERS



"-.-


----------



## PC eye

Let's see how you would do in a dune buggy rather then a sports car.   bugs'r''us? "we're off to the start!".









 And you thought that was all? "combines!" run for it!  









 Just what you need is another road hazard.  








   !!! cccrasshhh.... ut oh!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

My first time in FEAR multi player.
I went into a spanish server...with no one in it lol.


----------



## Kornowski

Lol, Do you have all the updates, there'll be more servers on the newer one...

It's one awesome game to play online though


----------



## Shane

Nice viper screenys MatrixEVO


----------



## PC eye

Who needs multiplayer when you are too busy bllasting these "replicants"?

















 Besides I'm not even setup for audio in chat rooms let alone forming multiplayer teams.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice viper screenys MatrixEVO



Thanks =]

I've always wanted a real Viper, maybe when I'm older I'll get the chance to have one. The one there in the game has 100% top speed, acceleration, and handling. The cops just can't get me! I wish Most Wanted had a dyno test so I could know the horsepower on that beast.


----------



## Shane

Swat 4 demo....yeah the demo 
Ive never tried out swat 4 and considering its an older game now its realy still good.


----------



## PC eye

Seeing good graphics in older games show that some of the newer games are still lacking quite a bit at times.


----------



## Kornowski

SWAT 4 looks really good, what's it like?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> SWAT 4 looks really good, what's it like?



Its realy good mate...you should download the demo as it only took 25Mins to download on my connection.
This is where i downloaded it from...
http://games.softpedia.com/progDownload/SWAT-4-Demo-Download-6162.html

If you download the demo post up some of your screenshots mate


----------



## Kornowski

I don't know if I'll download it, I may do!

It looks very good though!


----------



## kobaj

After looking at those fear multiplayer screen shots, and playing/downloading the free multiplayer myself. I was wondering is the free multiplayer that you can download, playing against other people who have downloaded it, or playing against people who have the full game?


----------



## Kornowski

It's both, it's the general multyplayer community I think.


----------



## cuffless

havent played this in a while


----------



## mrjack

cuffless said:


> havent played this in a while



I've been meaning to install Motocross Madness 2 again.


----------



## Kornowski

Some from BF2


----------



## Shane

Nice BF2 screenshots mate.

Ive still playin the demo of BF2,Still dunno if i should buy it.
I can just about keep the chopper in the air but i cant fly the jets at all 

Yet i can fly the choppers & jets in Warrock very good....because the controls are alot diffrent


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks 

I think you should, it's an awesome game!

I can fly the choppers really well supprisingly! I'd love to be a pilot online but I can't get my account to work?  it says it's all all-ready in use!
I can't fly the jets either, lol! 

Are the maps bigger?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think you should, it's an awesome game!
> 
> I can fly the choppers really well supprisingly! I'd love to be a pilot online but I can't get my account to work?  it says it's all all-ready in use!
> I can't fly the jets either, lol!
> 
> Are the maps bigger?



hmm i dunno why its saying that...try registering again with a new account.

Yeah i think theres loads of maps...i think theres custom made maps too


----------



## gottabamd




----------



## Darman

what game is that?


----------



## Archangel

looks like UT2003/UT2004 to me


----------



## Darman

Isn't UT 2007 coming out soon? or did it already come out? hmmm.

P.S. Wow, this thread is really dying. I remember when it got a TON of posts every day. A darn shame, really, now that I have a decent rig to post from. Oh well, maybe it'll start back up when people start getting the new next gen games.


----------



## Nutter

Darman ur rigs a beast. can i have it....


----------



## The_Other_One

Spot on aim in reverse


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ill get in the habit of posting more pictures of myself in CSS and runescape.


----------



## s_m_w_d

Dude Ranch??




I Love lil green men with a green man




My loop




My Wall Of Death












And the stairway to Nowhere


----------



## ADE




----------



## bumblebee_tuna

And the stairway to Nowhere





[/QUOTE]

I would believe that would be 'Stairway to Heaven'........


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

If anything, I would have an unlimited battery-life on the flashlight......


----------



## ADE

bumblebee_tuna said:


> If anything, I would have an unlimited battery-life on the flashlight......



I already beat the game. And last time I checked, there was no cheat for unlimited flash light. Nor is there for unlimited slow mo....i wish there was though....


----------



## ADE

s_m_w_d said:


> Dude Ranch??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Love lil green men with a green man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Wall Of Death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the stairway to Nowhere



AWW MAN! IS THAT HALF LIFE 2 EPISODE 1 DEATHMATCH???? I PLAY THAT GAME ALL THE TIME! WHAT SERVER IS THAT ONE????? I'M GUNA TRY AND FIND IT!!!


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

ADE said:


> AWW MAN! IS THAT HALF LIFE 2 EPISODE 1 DEATHMATCH???? I PLAY THAT GAME ALL THE TIME! WHAT SERVER IS THAT ONE????? I'M GUNA TRY AND FIND IT!!!



That's probably Gary's Mod.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garry's_Mod


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

ADE said:


> I already beat the game. And last time I checked, there was no cheat for unlimited flash light. Nor is there for unlimited slow mo....i wish there was though....



Not an unlimited slow-mo but probably an extended one.....  You can tell it is altered because it overlaps other HUD displays.....


----------



## grimxx

Darman said:


> Isn't UT 2007 coming out soon? or did it already come out? hmmm.
> 
> P.S. Wow, this thread is really dying. I remember when it got a TON of posts every day. A darn shame, really, now that I have a decent rig to post from. Oh well, maybe it'll start back up when people start getting the new next gen games.


its coming out soon q2 of this year and its going to be awsome


----------



## s_m_w_d

ADE said:


> AWW MAN! IS THAT HALF LIFE 2 EPISODE 1 DEATHMATCH???? I PLAY THAT GAME ALL THE TIME! WHAT SERVER IS THAT ONE????? I'M GUNA TRY AND FIND IT!!!


All those pics are from G-Mod 10 which is much better than 9


----------



## Kornowski

bumblebee_tuna said:


> And the stairway to Nowhere



I would believe that would be 'Stairway to Heaven'........[/QUOTE]

Damn right it would be  Led Zep Man 

ADE, try turning 'soft shadows' on, it'll look so much better, trust me!


----------



## ADE

Kornowski said:


> ADE, try turning 'soft shadows' on, it'll look so much better, trust me!



It is on.


----------



## Shane

Warrock!

This game is addicting  

Notice all my screenshots have a kill....my ingame name is Shanely 












Sneaked up behind him and punched him lol


----------



## matt3118

cuffless said:


> havent played this in a while



I used to play that game ALL THE TIME!  Love that so much.  It was fun with a joystick too.  I don't have it installed right now.  I should reinstall it.   Thanks for posting that.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Here Are Some Pics Of Me In Counter Strike Source. 

 These three are in a scout/pistol/knife game, based in Chicago... 
A bot and I were playing, he kept falling off. Lol. 




















Sorry for the last blurry pic. I tried resizing in paint. and forgot where it was originally Lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I found this weird. 

I was in a server, where when my team mate killed me, i took 30% of his cash. 
Thus, giving me 28k. 

Lol.


----------



## PC eye

The look down in CSS looks kind of washed out a little. Meanwhile I finally got a clean screen of one of those original 8 bit pc games from that many years back with the latest screen capture tool used. Finally the color wasn't blurred on the old dos game.





 Will it run in Vista too? someone asked. have a look!

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/6285/dukestartoffsu1.jpg Duke starts off!

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/9729/dukemadeittb7.jpg Duke actually makes it with sound included!

And who had the high score? that's obvious!


----------



## speedyink

This game is pretty damn fun.  I've always liked the tiberium games in the series the best, and this one is just as fun as the other two.


----------



## Shane

Is that a new C&C speedyink?

Got a link for the demo?


----------



## Kornowski

Something I did on FEAR Extraction Point


----------



## Nutter

here are some funny pics from sof2....




hehehe


----------



## Nutter




----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> Is that a new C&C speedyink?
> 
> Got a link for the demo?



Actually Whenever I tried downloading from www.commandandconquer.com my download kept stopping, so I had to download it from a torrent.


----------



## cuffless

one more from gta


----------



## PC eye

Kornowski said:


> Something I did on FEAR Extraction Point


 
 Now you are getting the idea!  



Nutter said:


> here are some funny pics from sof2....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe


 
 Gee? is that on...? looks like PS or Nintendo? If you need some real screams.. screens rather...

























Ouch! that must have hurt!


----------



## Kornowski

Lol, I know 

The lazer gun on FEAR is *SOOO* much fun, I love making heads roll!


----------



## PC eye

Kornowski said:


> Lol, I know
> 
> The lazer gun on FEAR is *SOOO* much fun, I love making heads roll!


 
 He didn't think it was too funny.  !  





 The real fun is seeing how high they can jump!   "how high sir?"


----------



## Ignorantguy




----------



## Redbull{wings}




----------



## alexandergre

what game is it Redbull{wings}?


----------



## dmw2692004

alexandergre said:


> what game is it Redbull{wings}?



Its need for speed underground.


----------



## macnoob

cuffless said:


> one more from gta



dude, your still playing gta or is it an old shot? wow what game is it ? uh san andreas? btw nice shot though


----------



## Redbull{wings}

dmw2692004 said:


> Its need for speed underground.



2


----------



## Laptop

hells3000 said:


> http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7316/w51600x12001xe.jpg



Hey, do u play runescape?? 

I used to play that game. I spent my whole year 11 vocation on that. I start to play that game from morning 7am to 2 pm. After that luch. Then 4pm to 9 pm.


----------



## CCPS

nice screen shots lol loving them .


----------



## macnoob

*screen shot*

okay, honestly, this is a lame game you all probably dont know, its called pawngame, pawngame.com anyway remember redvs.blue? well im micheal j. caboose and i say there are 3 times, naptime,foodtime, and food-nap time! lol sorry heres the shot 

hope it isnt shrunk too much edith it is really small it says "there all asleep!" anyway posted this sine people posted runescape lol


----------



## cuffless

before






after


----------



## the_painter




----------



## the_painter

yes I realize my FPS is lacking
are these images working?


----------



## the_painter

very fun game
feels nintendo ish
edit-is there a way to make my images smaller in memory so I can put them on imageshack?


----------



## skidude

A shot from The Lord Of The Rings Online Beta, cant wait to get this game, goodbye WoW!


----------



## Darman

how is it? I've been accepted for beta, but haven't downloaded it yet. 
*edit* the ground textures look terrible!


----------



## skidude

Darman said:


> how is it? I've been accepted for beta, but haven't downloaded it yet.
> *edit* the ground textures look terrible!



Thats just the rock im standing on, sadly rocks arent that great. Grass looks really good, and the water and buildings are amazing. It's sorta like WoW, but still a lot different. I actually like it a lot better. Well worth the download, as the graphics really are awesome.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I have a lot of CSS pictures. 
Upload and Post em tomorrow.


----------



## Kornowski

What say you  ?


----------



## Shane

me in warrock testing out my AK-47

Getting more ammo 






Sprinting for my life ...enemy was shooting behing me in tank






activity was a little dead on this round lol so i went sniper.






Testing out the newish map...it has a castle,good map.






Just through this alley there is a dip where the enemy try and hide to kill you as you run past 






But i expected them ,I rolled and killed him


----------



## Kornowski

Lol, Some good expecting there 

Did you get it all working properly?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Lol, Some good expecting there
> 
> Did you get it all working properly?



yeah working better than ever now....the last patch realy did fix things up for me.


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome! Glad you got it working!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Awesome! Glad you got it working!



thanks....btw nice screenshots of yours too,The detail is realy good in the cockpit


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks, I know 

It's only the Demo, They're a lot betting in the full game!
It takes a bit of getting used to the controls though.


----------



## Kornowski

Some more screenshots for you 


























What do you think of them?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

what game is that?


----------



## Archangel

Lock On: Modern Air Combat.

I didn't really like the game to be honest   Falcon 4.0 Allied Force is better (imo ofcourse  )


----------



## ADE




----------



## Archangel

and those would be pic's from crysis i suppose.


----------



## ADE

Best game I ever played....


----------



## Kornowski

Crysis isn't out yet, anyway, they're screenshots the developers have released.


----------



## ADE

lol. I know. Just thought they were cool.


----------



## Kornowski

You said you'd played it though? 

It does look very good!


----------



## SubDude199




----------



## g4m3rof1337

FRAPS is confusing...
If it took pictures every 2 seconds, like i thought i programmed it. You'd see shots of my knifing alot of ppl. in css.


Lol.


Ill upload some pictures tomorrow of other css things.


----------



## Kornowski

You thought you'd post a photograph of NASCAR? lol


----------



## SubDude199

lol.. ohh the skin I made.. sure.. lol. here it is:






























Forgot about these. lol. I dont consider these very good grpahics


----------



## The_Other_One

I was playing Need For Speed Most Wanted today   Strange thing, I kept getting a BSOD when I'd press F12 while FRAPS was running...  Oh well.


----------



## Darman

Nice!


----------



## macnoob

need for speed is fun, though i like it better on a console than on a pc.


----------



## Darman

I agree, the "thumbstick" gives steering a new level of fluid-ness, because you can steer more gently. With a keyboard, you kind of end up tapping this way and that. Still fun, though.


----------



## The_Other_One

I "tap" better than use a stick   Hehe, on my PS2, when playing Grand Turismo, my weapon of choice is the digital pad


----------



## MatrixEVO

SubDude199 said:


>



What game is this?


----------



## The_Other_One

Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## g4m3rof1337

This is pretty much what it looks like...
I was in a small CSS server, and there were a bunch of M4's for CT's Then a bunch of AK's for the T's...


I got bored, and there were 2 groups of M4's with 3 rows for each...
So...I was running by them picking up and dropping them, throwing them.

I kept getting killed, but it was fun(ny) *it was fun and funny*


----------



## Darman

I thought test drive unlimited wasn't out yet.  I'm getting it as soon as it comes out, which I thought was the 22nd. Hmmm.
*edit* ahhhh, i just realised that the european release date was a lot earlier than it is over here in the US. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## The_Other_One

I wish my Jeep was this fast 






Creepy faceless driver! 






Loosing it!


----------



## Darman

Are those mods?


----------



## skidude

Ahhhhh the wonders of CSS Zombie Mod


----------



## Darman

ummmm...right....ewww.


----------



## PC eye

Good gravy! I thought Return to CastleWolfenstein was going to be long gone for Vista? Not so! But the new GameCam version is still being waited on so these XP screens had to find their way here.


----------



## C.Jackson

NFS: MW @ 1440x900 (Resized image)
Took me forever to find a work around to get a decent resolution!





Swat 4


----------



## s_m_w_d

C.Jackson said:


> Swat 4


SWAT 4 you rock m8, but I pwn all in that game must because im such a legend 
ps: does that work it you type shot into the console???


----------



## cuffless

one from test drive unlimited. ive just started






will a 7900GT be able to play this with 4x AA and HDR?


----------



## C.Jackson

S_M_W_D said:
			
		

> ps: does that work it you type shot into the console???



Yes, you have to type shot into the console in order to take a screenshot. It's the only thing I don't like about the game because if your in a gun fight it's kinda hard to press the print screen button let alone type "shot" into the console. It's hard to complain though since I can play it on high settings at 1400x1050 with my GMA X3000.

Manhunt


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Chopper shot from bf2



needless to say in about another 5 seconds that chopper was a smoking pile of rubble and my kills went up two


----------



## mrjack

Has anybody played Armed Assault yet? I got it a while ago, pretty good game.


----------



## WeatherMan

One from Oblivion


----------



## cuffless

another tdu screen


----------



## SubDude199

thats not fair cuffless.. you dont own that car.. lol.. your just moving it for someone.. and from the looks of it yours not doing to well. lol.. if you would have done it perfectly, they would have given you a bonus and gotten 140,000... that would put you well on your way to actually buyig that car.. it costs 650K i believe.. I own it!.. its prety sweet.. it actually burns out to much.. up threw 3rd gear.. feel cool but kinda hard to control.. there is a few other $500K lambos that are not quite as fast but handle like a DREAM.. I run those more than the car your showing.

Also.. I can see that this is not how you play the game.. lol.. in that picture your gettin under 6 FPS i bet.. a 1300 pro can barely run it at everything low as it can go.. ... get a better video card so you can actually play it looking like that~! its amazing!!


----------



## cuffless

yea im going to get a better video card. i play it on med settings and at 1280x1024. it barley lags. i only just started the game yesterday and havent been playing it much. its a good game though


----------



## SubDude199

i agree so so much.. best game since Grand Turismo IMO.. I had it when beta testing was taking place a few weeks ago and I played it so much I had atleast 20 million in cars, hourse and money.. now i bought the final game last night and can not get it to go online.. really pissing me off.. I am on teamspeak talkin with 4 other people who are online fine.. lol.. I wANnA play
!


----------



## cuffless

i have the full game but cant play online if you get my drift. when i upgrade my gpu i will buy the full game as i think online will be amazing


----------



## Kornowski

cuffless said:


> i have the full game but cant play online if you get my drift. when i upgrade my gpu i will buy the full game as i think online will be amazing





Looks a good game! It'd be cool, I think if I was to buy it I would have to get a USB Xbox 360 controller to make it easier to drive!

Have you seen them, they're really cool!


----------



## cuffless

normall xbox 360 controllers work fine so my mate says


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, they're good on the console, but you can get them for the PC too:

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=090&active_tab=overview


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, they're good on the console, but you can get them for the PC too:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=090&active_tab=overview



Can my normal wired 360 controller work?


----------



## cuffless

it should do


----------



## Kornowski

If it's a USB then, Yeah, should do!


----------



## The_Other_One

"ME?  Play you in Plasma Pong on my lappy?  Yeah right!"  (look at the FPS)


----------



## Kornowski

Erm, I don't really know what to say, other than....



"What game is that, it looks awesome "


----------



## Burgerbob

The_Other_One said:


> "ME?  Play you in Plasma Pong on my lappy?  Yeah right!"  (look at the FPS)



That game is awesome! though i do have to say i get mucho better FPS.


----------



## cuffless




----------



## dragon2309

Aaaah plasma pong, possibly the greatest re-make EVER, its absolutely fantastic, i play it every day

dragon


----------



## Ben

Wow, Plasma Pong looks awesome. I'm gonna have to try it!


EDIT: Wow!!! Plasma Pong is awesome! I've nevr had so much fun with pong before!


----------



## PC eye

That certainly looks better then being with Duke jumping across roof tops and he isn't singing either!  Look out for the long droppppp..... aawww...  

















Whew! That was a long jump there! aawww not more graffitti too...  









Now what's he going back for?   I tell ya this guy can drive anyone...

















Keep leaping over tall buildings but you're not super anything Duke!


----------



## Kornowski

Just got Crysis working on my computer 



















Pfffffffffft!


----------



## Cromewell

Geeze. It's running at 3864 x 2937 and it still needs antialiasing?


----------



## Kornowski

I know, lol!

Looks good though, right, I juct check the recomended requirments and it isn't as bad as you think it is:

Minimum Requirements
CPU: Athlon 64 3000+/Intel 2.8ghz
Graphics: Nvidia 6200 or ATI X1300 - Shader Model 2.0
RAM: 768MB on Windows XP or 1GB on Windows Vista
HDD: 6GB
Internet: 256k+
Optical Drive: DVD
Software: DX9.0c with Windows XP  

Recommended Requirements
CPU: Dual-core CPU (Athlon X2/Pentium D)
Graphics: Nvidia 7600 or ATI X1600 Pro (SM 3.0) or DX10 equivalent
RAM: 1.5GB+
HDD: 6GB


----------



## lovely?

cuffless said:


> normall xbox 360 controllers work fine so my mate says



go her if you really want the best out of your xbox controller. www.pinnaclegameprofiler.coma very common problem with games is that the triggers arent recognized, and the right analog doesnt work. with pinnacle game profiler, you get to have complete, COMPLETE control over the controllers, well, controls lol  

i LOVE this program, and it is compatible wwith ANY game that came out on windows XP


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> I know, lol!
> 
> Looks good though, right, I juct check the recomended requirments and it isn't as bad as you think it is:
> 
> Minimum Requirements
> CPU: Athlon 64 3000+/Intel 2.8ghz
> Graphics: Nvidia 6200 or ATI X1300 - Shader Model 2.0
> RAM: 768MB on Windows XP or 1GB on Windows Vista
> HDD: 6GB
> Internet: 256k+
> Optical Drive: DVD
> Software: DX9.0c with Windows XP
> 
> Recommended Requirements
> CPU: Dual-core CPU (Athlon X2/Pentium D)
> Graphics: Nvidia 7600 or ATI X1600 Pro (SM 3.0) or DX10 equivalent
> RAM: 1.5GB+
> HDD: 6GB



Does it lag at all? Looks like the Graphics are turned up all the way.


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


>



What game is that mate? Running it on linux i assume?


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> What game is that mate? Running it on linux i assume?



It's Unreal Tournament 2004, can't remember the name of that map and yes, running under Linux.


----------



## Kornowski

Halian said:


> Does it lag at all? Looks like the Graphics are turned up all the way.



I don't actually have Crysis yet, I wish I did though! It's out on the 7th of next month


----------



## _simon_

Here's another UT2004 shot.


----------



## heyman421

you gotta play unreal to understand how good it looks, imo

screenshots don't do it justice

it's not the best looking game, but it's so smooth, and keeps such a high framerate with any hardware, it almost makes me seasick, and i only have a x1300pro.


----------



## _simon_

heyman421 said:


> you gotta play unreal to understand how good it looks, imo
> 
> screenshots don't do it justice
> 
> it's not the best looking game, but it's so smooth, and keeps such a high framerate with any hardware, it almost makes me seasick, and i only have a x1300pro.



True, there are some stunning UT maps, I'll post a few more shots as I come across some good ones.

I'm really looking forward to UT2007!

To be honest, most of the time you hardly notice how good it looks because you're busy trying not to die lol


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Shane

[email protected],What other games do you play on Linux?

Btw...whats your Linux rigs specs?


----------



## _simon_

Nevakonaza said:


> [email protected],What other games do you play on Linux?
> 
> Btw...whats your Linux rigs specs?



At the moment I'm only playing UT2004. When the mood takes me I also play Quake 4 and Doom III.

Full Specs:

450watt Jeantech
Thermaltake Xaser III Steel SuperTower with Digital fan / temp control + 7 fans.
Athlon (XP) 3000+ @ 2.2Ghz (3200+ equiv)
Asus A7N8X
2x 512Mb PC3200
1x 80Gig Western Digital + 1x 40Gig Maxtor
Asus V9999 128Mb Geforce 6800
SB Audigy 2 ZS
Linksys Ethernet
Philips DVD RW+-

Peripherals:

19" LG Flatron LCD
MS Digital Media Pro Keyboard
Logitech Mx700 Mouse
Acoustic Labs Surround Sound
Cannon LIDE 20 Scanner
HP Laserjet 4+
Linksys ADSL Modem
Linksys Router


----------



## Shane

[email protected] said:


> At the moment I'm only playing UT2004. When the mood takes me I also play Quake 4 and Doom III.
> 
> Full Specs:
> 
> 450watt Jeantech
> Thermaltake Xaser III Steel SuperTower with Digital fan / temp control + 7 fans.
> Athlon (XP) 3000+ @ 2.2Ghz (3200+ equiv)
> Asus A7N8X
> 2x 512Mb PC3200
> 1x 80Gig Western Digital + 1x 40Gig Maxtor
> Asus V9999 128Mb Geforce 6800
> SB Audigy 2 ZS
> Linksys Ethernet
> Philips DVD RW+-
> 
> Peripherals:
> 
> 19" LG Flatron LCD
> MS Digital Media Pro Keyboard
> Logitech Mx700 Mouse
> Acoustic Labs Surround Sound
> Cannon LIDE 20 Scanner
> HP Laserjet 4+
> Linksys ADSL Modem
> Linksys Router



not a bad rig you got their Simon,I was just wanering what you run linux on as you dont have the specs in your siggy


----------



## _simon_

It's getting on a bit now but as Linux has low system requirements, it flies along.

Something worth noting is that games run faster under Linux as well. When I used to play UT2004 under Windows, I had to have graphics on medium otherwise I would notice slowdown. Under Linux, I have everything set to high.


----------



## speedyink

You had to turn the graphics to medium on a 6800 with UT2004?  Even my FX5200 could play that game at good framerates(no idea on what settings I was using, too long ago)


----------



## philaaay




----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

As much as I hate to say it, the graphics in BF2142 suck.


----------



## PC eye

Well I couldn't help posting this one where a CP volunteered to stand on his head when he found that Half Life 2 was running in Vista.  





But you know how it is when someone has to be a copycat.  





 No wonder Freeman has been cleaning up lately.


----------



## Shane

monkeysims said:


> As much as I hate to say it, the graphics in BF2142 suck.



i agree,My friend has a nVidia 7900 Pci-e and battlefield 2142 looks horrible on it 

But i think it must be the game because every screenshot ive seen of 2142 it looks horrible,Also i dont think BF2 looks good either.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Also i dont think BF2 looks good either.



 It looks great!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> It looks great!



i dont think it does compared to Warrock.


----------



## Kornowski

I haven't really seen a lot or Warrock but...

Your opinion is wrong!


----------



## Shane

Nah look  

Battlefield 2





warrock


----------



## Kornowski

You've picked the worst ever screenshot of BF2


----------



## Shane

mate those arent actual gameplay pics...the one where mine shows BF2 are


----------



## ADE




----------



## Darman

That thing is HUGE!




Ouch!









Hey, youve got something on your jacket front.


----------



## Darman

Hey, don't lose your head!


----------



## Shane

that looks Amazing Darman...i tryed the demo of that game and it was realy good.


----------



## Darman

yeah, nearly the entire environment is interactive, almost everything can be knocked over, thrown, or broken. I also like the handy dandy kick, along with chucking barrels at people. And for some reason I can't explain, I can't help but laugh maniacally when I behead someone.


----------



## ADE

What game was this???


----------



## speedyink

Darman said:


> yeah, nearly the entire environment is interactive, almost everything can be knocked over, thrown, or broken. I also like the handy dandy kick, along with chucking barrels at people. And for some reason I can't explain, I can't help but laugh maniacally when I behead someone.



Haha, I love the special moves that your guy does when the rage(?) meter is filled.  Theres a nice range of them and they look so cool!

Dark Messiah, ADE


----------



## Kornowski

I've only ever played it at my friends house and I didn't really like it to be honest, I found the fighting really good but it seemed to get a bit reptative and it felt very liniear.


----------



## speedyink

Yeah, it's a pretty repetitive game, but it's great when you just want to kill things


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> mate those arent actual gameplay pics...the one where mine shows BF2 are



They are in-game screenshots... Well, I'd hope so anyway, you may be right.

I like the game though, I think it looks really good too, but I can't say which is better as I've never played Warrock 



speedyink said:


> Yeah, it's a pretty repetitive game, but it's great when you just want to kill things




Yeah, It was when I played it, I can imagine it may be Ok to play it all the way through.


----------



## dragon2309

been almost an eternity since ive posted in this thread, heres one from me

---

*HALF-LIFE 2
*








*COUNTER-STRIKE 1.6

*















Thats all for now

dragon2309


----------



## MatrixEVO

Here's some screenshots from THE best racing game I've ever played:


----------



## 4NGU$

*Bf2142*

















OOOO yes i got the upgraded B-AR


----------



## Kornowski

Looking pretty good! What's up with the third screenshot? and that guys legs are through the floor 

Looks good though!

Bet you can't wait for Stalker on Firday!


----------



## speedyink

Just started playing this game






To whoever said it wouldn't be playable on an X700 Pro, It runs on high settings at 1024x768 at about 25-30 FPS.  And that is stock clocks(atitool decided to not work this startup)


----------



## Kornowski

Looks really good Speedylink!

Do you use the keyboard or a control pad type thing?


----------



## Geoff

MatrixEVO said:


> Here's some screenshots from THE best racing game I've ever played:


Thats why you havent been on MSN the past few weeks


----------



## lovely?

[email protected] said:


> It's getting on a bit now but as Linux has low system requirements, it flies along.
> 
> Something worth noting is that games run faster under Linux as well. When I used to play UT2004 under Windows, I had to have graphics on medium otherwise I would notice slowdown. Under Linux, I have everything set to high.



whoa whoa whoa. are you saying that all the windows games work under linux? if thats a cheaper/better option, then i might as well buy linux and save myself some money so i dont have to buy windows. (some of you know, i have had lots of problems with my windows on my personal computer)

im gonna make a new thread on this subject


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> Looks really good Speedylink!
> 
> Do you use the keyboard or a control pad type thing?



I use the Xbox360 controller.  I really want a wheel, but I'm poor right now 

Heres some screens of me exploring Hawaii. 
















I decided to go offroading 





This game is so fun, one of the best I've played.  It's really well done


----------



## MatrixEVO

speedyink said:


> I use the Xbox360 controller.



How does it work in that game? I have that controller and I might use it for Test Drive Unlimited.



speedyink said:


> This game is so fun, one of the best I've played.  It's really well done



Ya it's really good. How many cars and houses do you have so far?


----------



## speedyink

I haven't been playing for too long, I have 1 car and 1 house so far, saving up for a cooler car now.  Mostly so far I've just been exploring and getting used to the feel of the game.  I'll have lots of time tomorrow to get absorbed into it. 

The 360 controllers works, well, like a 360 controller.  It's no steering wheel but it sure beats the keyboard.


----------



## PC eye

lovely? said:


> whoa whoa whoa. are you saying that all the windows games work under linux? if thats a cheaper/better option, then i might as well buy linux and save myself some money so i dont have to buy windows. (some of you know, i have had lots of problems with my windows on my personal computer)
> 
> im gonna make a new thread on this subject


 
 A good number of older games like Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory will run on Linux as well as in Windows. The support for using more non Linux programs is on an increase due to it being an open source OS as well as seeing more driver support and tools like VMWare.


----------



## philaaay




----------



## MatrixEVO

These are only a few of the cars I own in Test Drive Unlimited:

Chevrolet Corvette C6 Coupe




Dodge Viper SRT10 Roadster




TVR Sagaris




Chevrolet Corvette Stingray 69 




Kawasaki Ninja ZX-10R




Caterham CSR




Ferrari F430


----------



## Kornowski

I like the look of the Stingray, looks sweet!

So does the Caterham CSR, Don'e Lotus make a similair car, if not that one?


----------



## SubDude199

DUDE. Get yourself a saleen..I have over 1,000 miles on my saleen and I LOVE it.. I drive it for every A class race.. Its a little tricky to control at first.. but with a final price of 760,000 to buy and tune the car to the third level its worth it.. It will go 255mph and get there so fast.. it beats the a.5millin dollar McLarin F1 GTR and all but 3 or 4 of the other cars. Get yourself one!..

I am 60% done with the game and I own 5 houses and about 25 cars or more. All of them tuned.


----------



## Shane

that game looks amazing MatrixEVO.

I bet you need a good graphics card to play that because the graphics look realy good.
Can you judt drive around the streets in Test drive unlimited or is it just like racing levels?


----------



## Kornowski

I think you can drive around and 'test drive'  your cars, I may be wrong though...


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I think you can drive around and 'test drive'  your cars, I may be wrong though...


i dunno ,I had Test drive 6 for the Ps1 some time ago and didnt realy like it but the new Unlimited looks good.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Kornowski said:


> I like the look of the Stingray, looks sweet!
> 
> So does the Caterham CSR, Don'e Lotus make a similair car, if not that one?



I love Stingray, even though it's a bit slow, it's a nice classic.

Caterham are the makers of the CSR. I don't know if Lotus makes a similar car, but I have the Lotus Elise which corners really well.



SubDude199 said:


> DUDE. Get yourself a saleen..I have over 1,000 miles on my saleen and I LOVE it.. I drive it for every A class race.. Its a little tricky to control at first.. but with a final price of 760,000 to buy and tune the car to the third level its worth it.. It will go 255mph and get there so fast.. it beats the a.5millin dollar McLarin F1 GTR and all but 3 or 4 of the other cars. Get yourself one!..
> 
> I am 60% done with the game and I own 5 houses and about 25 cars or more. All of them tuned.



I do have the Saleen, but it's not tuned yet. I like to use my Lambo for A class races.

I own 4 houses, 19 cars, and a few bikes, and I'm about 30% done.



Nevakonaza said:


> that game looks amazing MatrixEVO.
> 
> I bet you need a good graphics card to play that because the graphics look realy good.
> Can you judt drive around the streets in Test drive unlimited or is it just like racing levels?



Thanks, I love the way it renders the cars. I have the 7800GT, so it's a nice card, but I'm sure that lower end cards could pull it off.

You can drive anywhere on the island, even off-road. The perimeter of the island is over 120 miles long.



Kornowski said:


> I think you can drive around and 'test drive'  your cars, I may be wrong though...



You can test drive them, rent, buy, and sell. If you play online you can put cars up for sale and trade.


----------



## Shane

MatrixEVO said:


> Thanks, I love the way it renders the cars. I have the 7800GT, so it's a nice card, but I'm sure that lower end cards could pull it off.
> 
> You can drive anywhere on the island, even off-road. The perimeter of the island is over 120 miles long.



i love those type of games you can just drive anywhere....do you know if its gonna be released for the Ps3?...I should think so.

i might get a Ps3...along with the new Gta....then Test drive unlimited if its on Ps3.


----------



## tommy25

yeh might have to get that game, havent got a driving game yet for pc


----------



## cuffless

it is a really good game


----------



## Redbull{wings}

boom


----------



## lovely?

PC eye said:


> A good number of older games like Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory will run on Linux as well as in Windows. The support for using more non Linux programs is on an increase due to it being an open source OS as well as seeing more driver support and tools like VMWare.



tyvm

EDIT: o wait now i remember you dont like pc slang. that means 'thank you very much'


----------



## cuffless

cod 2 demo. im thinkin about getting the game


----------



## Shane

Hehe,

Now theres probably not many people who play this anymore.

The first sims  

This is my mansion  






















i still like to play this occasionaly,I might get the sims 2.


----------



## mAJORgAMER

cuffless said:


> cod 2 demo. im thinkin about getting the game



How do you post those huge widecreen shot? I would like to send some of mine too.


----------



## dmw2692004

mAJORgAMER said:


> How do you post those huge widecreen shot? I would like to send some of mine too.



photobucket the 1mb size setting.


----------



## cuffless

nope i use imageshack. photobucket allways resizes my images


----------



## dmw2692004

you guys think i can run test drive unlimted with either of the rigs in my sig?


----------



## mAJORgAMER

But after using imageshack or photobucket. How do you attach your file on this forum. Computer forum only allow me a 800x600 size picture


----------



## mAJORgAMER

Ok it work now


----------



## cuffless

dmw2692004 said:


> you guys think i can run test drive unlimted with either of the rigs in my sig?



yea you can do. i run it on a worse graphics card then you have at 1024x768 with medium quality. its not great but it runs


----------



## cuffless

quickest but cheapest way to 200mph


----------



## cuffless

just finished dling. one of the best games ive ever played. if anyone plays online pm me.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Call of Duty 2?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I remember the old Test Drive games, the ones where the wheels and tires didn't rotate


----------



## INTELCRAZY

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7880/titanrocketgx7.png

That is the first time I have ever done anything like that, so here it is, a Titan Missile off of BF2142


----------



## INTELCRAZY




----------



## leet6thgrader

I kinda miss playing BF2.. I was an awesome chopper gunner.

But the bugs and stuff turned me off.. Have they fixed it yet, intelcrazy?

Here is a map on CS:S. I am looking down a the jail. I turned on some laser activation thing where players have to dodge the lasers or they get killed.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I have found no bugs that are problematic, just a new Aimbot that every sniper on Earth's face has. That's p's me off, they need to learn to do it the way everybody else does. I am an awesome sniper, I run spec-ops and assault sometimes but, you will most of the time find me chasing on of my ideas, laying around on the side of a road with C4 planted on it, or waiting on a building for someone to walk by and SURPRISE!!! 

I hate when they glitch the walls and hide in that building at the airfield(Wake Island 2007) and make you look like an idiot.

I DO NOT USE AIMBOTS, I think the people that use them should have their account DELETED


----------



## cuffless

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Call of Duty 2?



yea


----------



## leet6thgrader

Yeah the people who glitch into walls are really annoying, like on Sharqi and Karkand and Wake (my fav map).

My stats

http://www.bf2player.com/index.php?page=stats&account=64319464


----------



## INTELCRAZY

a better stats site is bf2s.com, it will take them 2 days(usually) to get your account stats and then it is updated after your actions


----------



## Shane

HEADSHOT!






Hummer shot






Lmao...i didnt even hear me behind him!
Damn sniper!


----------



## 4NGU$

*my apologies if this is spamming but....*

my stalker screens ,this game scares the poop out a me


----------



## vroom_skies

Yeah boy. I can't wait till I get my mobo, and then I'll be up and running tomorrow, then Stalker woot.
In the mean time I'll post some of my older screens:








































Enjoy
Bob


----------



## Kornowski

Looks very good Angus! I like the night vision and the lightening!

You can't beat a good bit of FEAR can you Bob?


----------



## vroom_skies

FEAR never gets old lol.
When did you change you avatar, and hows it going with your bike situation?

And it looks like I'm going to be getting a new camera. Woot

Bob


----------



## kobaj

Hehe, In a recent game of css I was playing in a surf server (first time...) and I went to jail. Needless to say all the other people in the server left and I was stuck. I got REAL bored while waiting for someone to join (I dont like switching servers a lot).


----------



## Shane

the effects in fear make me dizzy lol for some reason,and in some places the game is realy dark...dunno if its my graphics card or not though.


----------



## Kornowski

vroom_skies said:


> FEAR never gets old lol.
> When did you change you avatar, and hows it going with your bike situation?
> 
> And it looks like I'm going to be getting a new camera. Woot
> 
> Bob



About 2 weeks ago  I wanted a change and they're awesome, so...

Well, Nothing came of it, so I'm getting a new one, hopefully next week, a Marin 

Awesome, what is it?

kobaj, looks like you did get bored, CSS art 



Nevakonaza said:


> the effects in fear make me dizzy lol for some reason,and in some places the game is realy dark...dunno if its my graphics card or not though.



Yeah, The slow-mo can make you slightly dizzy, but sure as hell us fun!
THe game is dark alot, it adds to the whole, creepy feeling!
Nice Warrock screens too!


----------



## heyman421

vroom_skies, your "old" screens are better than 99% of the "new" screens i've seen posted 

That anti aliasing is amazing.  Soooo smooth.  Looks like 360 screenshots.


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks for the comments man. If you want to see more just ask.

Bob

Korn:
Either a Nikon D40, Pentax K100D or other. 
(I have a bunch of old lenses that I don't want to go to waste( they should work with the Pentax))


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, The slow-mo can make you slightly dizzy, but sure as hell *I*s fun!
> THe game is dark alot, it adds to the whole, creepy feeling!
> Nice Warrock screens too!



Yeah i downloaded the singleplayer demo and that girl appeared from nowhere and shadows appeared 

creapy as hell! 

Yeah im loving warrock now,I especialy like creaping up to snipers like on my last warrock screenshot


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome!
I like the Nikons, I played around with a D70 for about a month, it was really nice, Heavy though! 

Bob, have you played FEAR Extraction Point? It's great!



Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah i downloaded the singleplayer demo and that girl appeared from nowhere and shadows appeared
> 
> creapy as hell!
> 
> Yeah im loving warrock now,I especialy like creaping up to snipers like on my last warrock screenshot



I know, she does that *alot*! 

The second one is more action, I think it's better!

I know, I can tell, lol!


----------



## vroom_skies

The good thing is I like cameras with some weight to them.

Here are the lenses:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Other/Picture220.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Other/Picture218.jpg

Bob


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, You do feel as if you get your money's worth, lol.

What ratio is the one on the right?
The one I had on the D70 was a 1:1 so it's was pretty cool for doing landscape pictures.


----------



## vroom_skies

It says 1 : 2.5


----------



## Kornowski

Oh, I didn't see that 

You should try FEAR's expansion pack!


----------



## vroom_skies

I did try it actually. It keep on freezing up on me about 3/4ths of the way through and I wasn't able to figure it out.
However honestly I didn't really enjoy it nearly as much as the first one.

Bob

Ps- Do you have aim man?


----------



## Kornowski

That's strange, I didn't have any problems on my PC.
I thought it was well better 

Yeah, Sure, I have MSN, I'll PM you.


----------



## leet6thgrader

I call it:

"Backdoor stimulation"


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Nevakonaza said:


> HEADSHOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummer shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao...i didnt even hear me behind him!
> Damn sniper!





What game is this? Those graphics look pretty darn good, I like the real war like feel to it, too. BF2 is more like a scanky type of war, I like to sneak around, take people out with a sniper rifle and use plenty of C4 traps


----------



## leet6thgrader

'Tis War Rock.

Hey whoever posted the War Rock screens - What is the attack heli like, how many seats, if there is a co-pilot does he only man a gun or does he use missiles?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

What is this premium package stuff I see on their website, do I only get a 30-day subscription to play this game?


----------



## Mikeee

Wow, what a long thread lmao. I'm new to this forum  finally upgraded my ancient rig last week. Time to get back into some gaming! ive been out of it for a while so help needed for best games in your opinion. I was looking through this thread (not all of it of course) and farcry looks like a pretty sweet game haha good graphics.. niice ss's to all of you btw keep em comin'


----------



## Shane

leet6thgrader said:


> 'Tis War Rock.
> 
> Hey whoever posted the War Rock screens - What is the attack heli like, how many seats, if there is a co-pilot does he only man a gun or does he use missiles?



there are diffrent types of choppers,And more are gonna be released soon.
the one chopper has missiles and a machine gun,That has 2 seats.

the other chopper (Blackhawk)has 4 seats,it has missiles and the 2 people in the seats in the back have a minigun mounted to each side of the chopper 



			
				INTELCRAZY said:
			
		

> What is this premium package stuff I see on their website, do I only get a 30-day subscription to play this game?



The game is compleatly free and always will be...although if you want the premium package...which is basicly more weapons which unlocks the 5th slot and you can buy premium weapons such as a minigun and a Winchester which is a shotgun.
Premium members also level up much faster and earn extra dinars.

I dont have a premium account but im thinking about getting one.


----------



## leet6thgrader

So it's a MMORPGFPS?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

He had to see me twice, I just came right real sneaky like, like my baby, the .50 cal sniper


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am [GoC] Teh_Hero.


----------



## Nutter

hahah nice pics guys.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks
I have a few more of me winning Gun Games...

And many other css pics.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Just screwing around in Single Player, I love the walkers


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I am [GoC] Teh_Hero.



we have that gun on warrock but,

1.Its expensive to buy with in game dinars

2.It has no crosshair

you have to be a good shot with that gun on warrock with no crosshair.


----------



## cuffless

bit of air with the ninja


----------



## Shane

cuffless said:


> bit of air with the ninja



That game looks awesome!


----------



## cuffless

it is. you should get it


----------



## Shane

cuffless said:


> it is. you should get it



well i would like too but i somehow dont think it would work very well on my rig


----------



## cuffless

fair enough. i think the gpu would let you down. i have to play at 1024x768 at low settings for it to be playable

edit: some screens on the max settings. looks good but no way playable












 - **** didnt work

imageshack resized them


----------



## Burgerbob

Nevakonaza said:


> we have that gun on warrock but,
> 
> 1.Its expensive to buy with in game dinars
> 
> 2.It has no crosshair
> 
> you have to be a good shot with that gun on warrock with no crosshair.



You are talking about the STEYR AUG?


----------



## cuffless

cod 2. ill add more screens in a min






 - grenade


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Pretty Much self explanatory...


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Pretty Much self explanatory...



But your pwning bots....


----------



## g4m3rof1337

They were good bots tho. 
Once they knew i was up there, thats all they focused on.
Plus there was another guy around there.
He was like AFK or something.

Point is, I am unstoppable.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

This was a tricky one to catch. I killed all of the guys in the pic and left and just before the bomb went off I went back and got the screenshot.


----------



## nffc10

Burgerbob said:


> You are talking about the STEYR AUG?



Yes, i play Warrock and he's on about the AUG. Horrible gun!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

One of my all-time favorites!


----------



## Shane

nffc10 said:


> Yes, i play Warrock and he's on about the AUG. Horrible gun!



i havnt tried it yet....because it dont have a crosshair puts me off  

Anyway i just purchased a new gun which was realy expensive...called a G something....cant remmber the name of it but its so crap,The basic weapons are better


----------



## g4m3rof1337

While being the one in a server. I got bored, and made this.






It says 'Time To Pwn.'

Lol.



And of course, once i finish someone joins the game, thus taking the picture fast.


----------



## wizle

All of this is GREAT  But the NAM was way better    WAV56 USN Recover and ....
USS Midway 1961


----------



## Nutter

wat games this??


----------



## wizle

REAL LIFE.... excuse me    PLEASE    just airing Guys


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Here are some more screen shots of me in CSS.





A big map...





An overview of that map.





Weird money glitch...I got one of my team members to slay me, and took his money and had that. Once I died, It when to the default max of 16k. 





A map based city





A long fall





And again


I have to edit one picture, cause I won the game, and it was tough competition and I swore at the end, and I am editing that out to post.

 And the picture and text got messed up. The text below the picture, is the caption....


And heres the edited picture.







And once again.


----------



## Shane

wierd pic from warrock.






this is how she died


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yup.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> wierd pic from warrock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how she died



That's unlucky, lol...

Gotta hurt having a ladder go through your leg too


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> That's unlucky, lol...
> 
> Gotta hurt having a ladder go through your leg too



unlucky yeah i know,lol i always get shot when im either climbing up a ladder or i get back raped


----------



## g4m3rof1337

All I am going to say is I am pretty good at CSS


This GG *gun game* was LAGGY. Serioulsy. Major lag.
I join mid game. At the beginning. So everyone is pretty much half way.
I only die like...6 times...walking around killing people, leveling up.
I throw a nade like 3 times *same nade, lag lol* die. Get a level up. 
I am on knife. I knife a guy 2 times. And Win.


I...I...just felt awesome.








Luckily I took the pic before I... celebrated.  


But Yeah.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright.
I came into this gun game server. Mild lag. 
I got the beginning weapon, while everyone else had higher level guns...

I leveled up...got like 4 level ups per life. 









I swear, this was like a 5 minute game from when I entered it.

People were like 'WOW...'

Lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright...
This victory actually had me jump up out of my chair, and scream YEAH!
 Lol. 
It was a rough game i was behind... 
Advanced 5 levels. putting me at nade. I got knifed. killed a guy. went to nade. threw a nade, died, i killed the guy though with th nade. then I was knifing...Another knifer and myself were going to knife. And I knifed him. 

Wewt.







It was one of those moments...where i just hit my keyboard with random letters and numbers...


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> unlucky yeah i know,lol i always get shot when im either climbing up a ladder or i get back raped



lol, I hate it when that happens, you think you're going to get a good sniping spot, and Bam! In the face! lol


----------



## The_Other_One

The best move in the entire game(God of War)

Sorry, but I don't have a progressive-scan capable capture card


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

The_Other_One said:


> The best move in the entire game(God of War)
> 
> Sorry, but I don't have a progressive-scan capable capture card



GAH!!! My eyes.......!!!


----------



## Laptop

TheKeVo said:


>



That is so khool my brother. Really good


----------



## Kornowski

What the hell is it!?


----------



## Laptop

I know its not a good graphic. But have a look




What you think


----------



## Jack Bauer

Laptop said:


> I know its not a good graphic. But have a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think



Pretty cool but what game is it?


----------



## Punk

I believe it's Crazy Taxi ( 1 or 2 that I'm not sure but I think it's the first one...)


----------



## Shane

yeah its crazy taxi...i have that game on Ps2 but it got boring after a bit and i never play it any more


----------



## Laptop

lol. i am still playing it and i like it. But some times it is boarind and you are right. I feel like i wann destroy this crap game, sometimes. But I cant. I paid for it


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Laptop said:


> I know its not a good graphic. But have a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think



Oh cool. You have the flying taxi mod.


----------



## Kornowski

INTELCRAZY said:


> He had to see me twice, I just came right real sneaky like, like my baby, the .50 cal sniper



Why does it look so bad!?
It looks sooo much better on my computer and your computer is meant to be amazing!

I hate that rifle, I prefer the normal one.


----------



## cuffless

super mario 64 on project 64


----------



## Laptop

cuffless said:


> super mario 64 on project 64



hey, 
I used to play that game. I still love mario


----------



## speedyink

Since your playing it in Project 64 you should crank the res, AA and AF.

Mario 64 in high def baby


----------



## leet6thgrader

Speedy how did you get the same exact screen as Cuffless?


----------



## cuffless

its not. he has 18 stars


----------



## leet6thgrader

I know but how did he get the same pose? Like it's the same exact one..


----------



## cuffless

pretty much. its right at the start of the game and its not hard to do


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Mario 64. Classic. up there with the best of them


----------



## Shane

Swat 4...i like this game  ,Its quite a dark game in some places though so screenshotting is harder.







I then failed the mission because one of the hostages decided to run in the line of fire   

Lol the windows BSOD






My men about to throw in a flash grenade and move in.






Anyone else play Swat 4?


----------



## Punk

Looks a lot like CS....


----------



## Shane

webbenji said:


> Looks a lot like CS....



net played CS:S yes 

More screenshots
















Dark hallway


----------



## daffyracers03




----------



## cuffless

daffyracers03 said:


>



nice mods you got there


----------



## speedyink

leet6thgrader said:


> Speedy how did you get the same exact screen as Cuffless?



It's not exactly the same.  I just went to that spot (since it was handy and why not for a comparison), and jumped.  But yeah, it's a sweet game.


----------



## s_m_w_d

Nevakonaza said:


> Swat 4...i like this game  ,Its quite a dark game in some places though so screenshotting is harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then failed the mission because one of the hostages decided to run in the line of fire
> 
> Lol the windows BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My men about to throw in a flash grenade and move in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else play Swat 4?


Yeah I still play Swat 4 its a great multiplayer game, I used to have a Swat 4 clan we were pretty good  If your interested in playing sometime pm me.

Anyway heres some more screenshots from G-mod 10, Im now admin on a server called PC Gamming which is cool because Garry himself actually comes in checks for bugs for updates but he never builds anything   but its cool to get to talk to him all the same.

Rock on





My fully working crane





the controls for the crane





Mini Car





Monster Truck with full suspension and steering deigned by Admin Mortem





Drug smuggler


----------



## dmw2692004

s_m_w_d said:


> Yeah I still play Swat 4 its a great multiplayer game, I used to have a Swat 4 clan we were pretty good  If your interested in playing sometime pm me.
> 
> Anyway heres some more screenshots from G-mod 10, Im now admin on a server called PC Gamming which is cool because Garry himself actually comes in checks for bugs for updates but he never builds anything   but its cool to get to talk to him all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Drug smuggler





I loled at the drugs smuggler, thats an amazing SC


----------



## s_m_w_d

That was another players work but it was well done the server always has loads of people building cool stuff, f anyone uses G-mod 10 you can join at 82.133.85.246:27090 and the server name is PCGAMER UK/Jolt: Garry's Mod Build its a really popular server so for anyone who wants to join you could be waiting up to a half hour for a space but I get in straight away being admin so if anyone wants to join can cant feel free to add me to steam [removed].


----------



## speedyink

Heres some of Penumbra.  It's a sweet game, kinda like Myst, except it's more of a thriller game, and you can die


----------



## Shane

Garrys mod 10 is for Half life 2? Deathmatch?

what is it?


----------



## s_m_w_d

Nevakonaza said:


> Garrys mod 10 is for Half life 2? Deathmatch?
> 
> what is it?


Garrys mod 10 \m/ Deathmatch sucks pm me for a game of swat 4 if your interested.


----------



## mega10169

Stalker - All settings are maxed.


----------



## dmw2692004

mega10169 said:


> Stalker - All settings are maxed.



Im not impressed with that game at all. To me it doesnt look that good.


----------



## Shane

GTI Racing Demo,I dunno how old this game actualy is but i thought i would give it a try.

Its not a bad game but the graphics dont look very good on my pc 





















then i lost control and you can see the results


----------



## leet6thgrader

Ew... Far Cry has better graphics than Stalker.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

its not always about graphics though. i chose gameplay over graphics, thats why i play CoD:Uo insted of CoD2...


----------



## Shane

leet6thgrader said:


> Ew... Far Cry has better graphics than Stalker.



i know it looks horrible,The weapons even look better in Wolfestien:enemy terretory 

Nah seriusly they didnt put much detail on the weapons.

i wouldnt buy it....there isnt even a demo is there?


----------



## cuffless

im goin to turn the graphics up a bit in a min. good game so far


----------



## Shane

Looks good cuffless,

that game reminds me of the good old days when i use to play starcraft


----------



## cuffless

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks good cuffless,
> 
> that game reminds me of the good old days when i use to play starcraft



yea it is good. i recommend it to people who like this type of game. its a lot better then the other command and conquers


----------



## skidude

lol we're at 399 pages! Keep the screens coming!

And btw I just bought stalker and its amazing, I love it.


----------



## Master Mind

yer i also just bought stalker and its awesome ay, i like how the ai are a lot smarter now that they will try other routes to ambush you... annoying, but cool.

next time i play i will definitely take some good screen shots for yas.... 

Master Mind


----------



## patrickv

here's mine.SAN ANDREAS.not for contest but only showing you some modded cars in it.actually i'vew modded all of them except for the choopers..lol


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> here's mine.SAN ANDREAS.not for contest but only showing you some modded cars in it.actually i'vew modded all of them except for the choopers..lol



hehe cool,I love the way you can mod the hell out of the Gta games and swap the default cars to like Mercades and Bmws .


----------



## speedyink

This counts as a screenshot, right? 






I'm quite proud of my accomplishment here


----------



## lovely?

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks good cuffless,
> 
> that game reminds me of the good old days when i use to play starcraft



i have starcraft, but its so scratched that it looks like an old PS1 cd lol. idk if it works im gonna try it


----------



## g4m3rof1337

speedyink said:


> This counts as a screenshot, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite proud of my accomplishment here




Lol.
I misplaced my gta:vcs. 
I put it in my NFS case...


----------



## INTELCRAZY

daffyracers03 said:


>



Is this on PC, San Andreas? How did you do that? That looks awesome,


----------



## notsmart101

yea really thats sweet...ive seen it before...but i dont get how to do that


----------



## The_Other_One

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/ScreenShots/?action=view&current=GOW_2.flv

Remade the video I posted earlier in a much higher quality


----------



## Darman

w00t! 400 pages!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Another game I won. Got the last kill.


----------



## Geoff

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Another game I won. Got the last kill.


I love that map!


----------



## PabloTeK

Auran Trainz 2006 and a 'Jinty'





The train has just arrived with the last service of the evening, the lamp arrangement tells us this was a branchline train...





Having uncoupled from the 2 Mk.1 coaches, the locomotive draws away to the shed for disposal, here the single lamp in the lower-centre position shows this loco is moving alone.


----------



## leet6thgrader

What is in your pictures? I can only see a faint white line going through the center..


----------



## speedyink

leet6thgrader said:


> What is in your pictures? I can only see a faint white line going through the center..



Turn up your contrast dude, the pictures are dark but I can see a hell of a lot more than a white line.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Here are a few with my X800XL 256mb....outdated but still performs well


----------



## kobaj

DOOM3!!

Great game, I need to get to playing the sequel.


----------



## ThatGuy16

yeah its a great game, i didn't think i was going to like it that much when i bought it but i kinda got addicted to it hehe...


----------



## Shane

me on CS:S for the first time thanks to Jack Bauer for inviting me for a free ,3 day pass.

im a real noob though at it  






























great game


----------



## hpi

1 screenie of me playing this pwning game called bus driver!


----------



## The_Other_One

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/ScreenShots/?action=view&current=Sequence01.flv

Yet another video from God of War.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

hpi said:


> 1 screenie of me playing this pwning game called bus driver!



The download speed is so slow on that game


----------



## WeatherMan

Just a few shots from Test Drive Unlimited 









Yeah I do use AA, but my card can only handle 2AA with this game


----------



## Shane

More warrock  














































as you can see im a warrock addict


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## INTELCRAZY

Bootup05 said:


> Just a few shots from Test Drive Unlimited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do use AA, but my card can only handle 2AA with this game



I quit playing that trash, the sound is horrible and the driving is unrealistic even with my friends Momo Wheel, I had it tuned in so it would "work the best", it still sucked. I thought EA had problems, haha, little did I know, Atari is much, much worse. I would say Flight Simulator 2002 is the best game made.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


>



what game is that?


----------



## Jack Bauer

Nevakonaza said:


> what game is that?



I think that is half life 2 deathmatch but I am not a 100% sure.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, It looks like a HLF2 deathmatch.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Close. 
Half Life 2: CTF



 Its very fun. Its based on just capturing the other teams flag. 


 I plan to host it at my LAN parties.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Using the gravity gun on a giant crayon.






 An awesome pistol. I shot a guy from across the map with it. And killed him. Lol.


----------



## ADE

Ain't that the Magnum Revolver?


----------



## Shane

2 screenshots from me flying in flight simulater x demo....on lowest graphics setting 
i havnt tried medium settings lol,ny comp might blow up from the stress 

i didnt think it would even run......


----------



## leet6thgrader

What is so great about FSX? IMO FS2002 was the best of the series.. I cannot believe how fun it was.


----------



## ADE

I Love That Game! I Do It On Max! Beautiful!


----------



## Shane

leet6thgrader said:


> What is so great about FSX? IMO FS2002 was the best of the series.. I cannot believe how fun it was.



well i did look for a FS2002 demo but i cant find one did they ever release one?

Ade,Your lucky to have such a nice rig to be able to max it out  
wish i could....one day my day will come for a new powerhouse of a rig,Hopefully with crysis


----------



## leet6thgrader

Eh.. FS2002 doesn't really need a "demo" of sorts. Anyways it's really cheap now.


----------



## The_Other_One

Sorry about the horrible quality, but my desktop was already off and I didn't feel like booting it back up.  The game's Top Gear Rally II for the N64.  That's my damage report, the car's a 5 speed, and no, I didn't finish.


----------



## Shane

another old game i aint played for ages,Its called Deadhunt.

basicly its just a map,With loads of Zombies or these spider looking creatures attacking you and you have to kill them all.

the graphics are crap but still its an okay game.

i like it because it improves me for playing FPS games


----------



## leet6thgrader

Is it like Serious Sam?


----------



## hpi

Doom 3:






Crappy wow screenshot:


----------



## Shane

leet6thgrader said:


> Is it like Serious Sam?



I dunno mate i never played Serious sam


----------



## Archangel

Some destroyer chasing me:




God bless rear tubes!  





the added some nice hull damage in this game 












I can only say, im impressed with the grafics, and its pretty fun to play now too


----------



## Burgerbob

ADE said:


> Ain't that the Magnum Revolver?



Or the .357 Magnum. I personally use it as a sniper, you just zoom in and shoot right when you zoom out. Much better than the crossbow for fast shots.


----------



## Darman

Here's one from a free mmo I found:




Here's a really old but cool NVIDIA demo:




Here's an amazingly lucky shot:




I hope they had insurance!


----------



## Vista

Archangel said:


> I can only say, im impressed with the grafics, and its pretty fun to play now too



This game looks pretty cool ! What is it , Could it be silent hunter ?


----------



## Archangel

Vista said:


> This game looks pretty cool ! What is it , Could it be silent hunter ?




Silent hunter 4: wolves of the pacific ^^   so yes, you're right


----------



## ADE

Burgerbob said:


> Or the .357 Magnum. I personally use it as a sniper, you just zoom in and shoot right when you zoom out. Much better than the crossbow for fast shots.



damn right! Best sniper out there! Hold z and fire button, let go of z while still holding fire and BOOM! head shot! I liked it so much i was thinking of getting my own .357 magnum python  revolver for myself! lol.


----------



## Kornowski

GRAW 1 for PC, it's an awesome game!
Not only does it look great but it sounds great too 






What do you think?


----------



## ADE

WOW! I want that game now! more! Give more screen shots!


----------



## Kornowski

> WOW! I want that game now! more! Give more screen shots!



lol!  I'll get FRAPS now and take some more 

Glad you like the look of it!


----------



## Shane

Looks great Kornowski,

Does GRAW have online multiplayer like BF2?


----------



## Archangel

in the darker places GRAW looks nice, too bad it doesnt look that great in the bright places   (unless they finally patched it now )


----------



## Kornowski

> Looks great Kornowski,
> 
> Does GRAW have online multiplayer like BF2?



Yeah, I has multiplayer, but I don't think you can drive vehicles.



> in the darker places GRAW looks nice, too bad it doesnt look that great in the bright places  (unless they finally patched it now )



It looks great all the time  

You wanted Screenshots


----------



## leet6thgrader

Dayum...


----------



## ADE

is that full AA or not? if so, can you force more on it?


----------



## zaroba

please tell me you can drive that HEMTT thats in the 2nd to last pic


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some HL2 screens:







































Enjoy
Bob


----------



## Kornowski

> Dayum...







> is that full AA or not? if so, can you force more on it?


Yeah, Thats full AA, full everything! Because I've only get a 256mb card, the textures won't go any higher than medium 



> please tell me you can drive that HEMTT thats in the 2nd to last pic



No, you can't sorry! You can blow it up though


----------



## g4m3rof1337

A cool map, called sky diving. 
 Hard to maneuver, but fun.


----------



## zaroba

even the bad guys need to rest occasionally


----------



## Kornowski

Who is that and what armour does he have? It looks awesome!


----------



## zaroba

its a diedra that serves the enemy in the Nights of the Nine expansion.
towards the end of the pilgrimage quest these guys start attacking churches.

sadly, the armor can't be taken
it would look lovely on display on a maniquin in a house


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Knights of the Nine was fun but way too short


----------



## Archangel

this didnt really work out so well..    4 against 1, had some big holes in my left wing, and made a landing with that 




(no cliche about women behind the wheel please ;o )



oh, right.. ever felt like you've just been terribly lucky?  












(the pilot didnt have a scratch  )






overpowerment, russian style.  the engines of this baby could push it through the sound barrier..   too bad the structure cant hold that, and with the aerodynamica of  a brick..   ah well..   just have to be carefull not to go full power too long ^_^

Not much to say about this one...   except,  Not Good!




stop staring at my bum! >.<


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Archangel said:


> this didnt really work out so well..    4 against 1, had some big holes in my left wing, and made a landing with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no cliche about women behind the wheel please ;o )
> 
> 
> 
> oh, right.. ever felt like you've just been terribly lucky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the pilot didnt have a scratch  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overpowerment, russian style.  the engines of this baby could push it through the sound barrier..   too bad the structure cant hold that, and with the aerodynamica of  a brick..   ah well..   just have to be carefull not to go full power too long ^_^
> 
> Not much to say about this one...   except,  Not Good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop staring at my bum! >.<



What game is that? I love flight sims, that one looks pretty good, but also outdated, but i dont care, looks fun.


----------



## Archangel

that is IL2: Sturmovik 1946.    and yea, it look a bit outdated, but thats because its a re-release of IL2 Forgottten Battles (+AEP + Pacific Fighters, wich looks the same) and IL2 FB is from 2002 iirc, so it doesnt supprise me if thats getting noticable


----------



## Shane

My latest warrock screenshotz 

Caught sleeping on the job 






Me as a sniper....i done well in that round











Me DEAD


----------



## kobaj

I havnt played halo the original in over a year. I still got it.


----------



## 4NGU$

Nevakonaza said:


> My latest warrock screenshotz
> 
> Caught sleeping on the job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me as a sniper....i done well in that round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me DEAD



im sure this has been asked before but what game is that ??


----------



## Shane

4NGU$ said:


> im sure this has been asked before but what game is that ??



Warrock


----------



## Kornowski

> im sure this has been asked before but what game is that ??



Warrock, it's free too!

EDIT: Damn you Nevakonaza


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Warrock, it's free too!
> 
> EDIT: Damn you Nevakonaza



haha too slow


----------



## 4NGU$

1.were do i get this ??
2 ha ha danny pwnd


----------



## Maddhatter

yea he's not gonna make it


----------



## Maddhatter




----------



## Archangel

damn you!  I havnt found a single train to blow up so far


----------



## Deepblue

Archangel said:


> Silent hunter 4: wolves of the pacific ^^   so yes, you're right




Archangel is this Silent Hunter anygood, I loved the original back in the day,
wow that was a long time ago
i still have it lol


----------



## Archangel

I must say, yes, I do like it   (not everybody does i gues)  its a game with really relaxed gameplay, and yet they made it very exciting ^^


----------



## Dual_Corex2

I love Silent Hunter, i have SH2.


----------



## Maddhatter

archangel that was the demo of IL-2 one mission has a train. I went out and bought the full version today wow ubisoft should give you some commission had you not posted screens i wouldn't have given it 2 thoughts.   Silent hunter is a great game i have 3 and 4 and love them both sadly i lean more towards silent hunter 3 it just feels better.


----------



## Kornowski

Guess the game


----------



## DrCuddles

Kornowski said:


> Guess the game



Max Payne 2

You cant fool me  i did love that game, not as good as the first though!!!


----------



## Maddhatter

thats right bail out you losers


----------



## leet6thgrader

DrCuddles said:


> Max Payne 2
> 
> You cant fool me  i did love that game, not as good as the first though!!!



Are you sure, because it looks like the first one to me.. =/

I know my gfx are not that good but I prefer performance over prettyness in BF2 (i can run medium 30FPS, low/medium at 45)





(medium, no AA)


----------



## jp198780

BF2 has good gfx no matter what setting..i can run BF2 on Highest..without AA all that crap

whats ur rig?

and guys, i need a new game besides COD2, and CS:S..any ideas?


----------



## Kornowski

> BF2 has good gfx no matter what setting..i can run BF2 on Highest..without AA all that crap



I've got BF2 running on full settings, AA, resolution, textures, everything, although it doesn't look like the intro scene, that bugs me. 



> Are you sure, because it looks like the first one to me.. =/



Nah, It's Max Payne 2 



> thats right bail out you losers



lol!  That looks really good, we should post some of GRAW up


----------



## Shane

Ijust started playing a game ive had for ages  

18 Wheels of Steel - Across America
its graphics are not all that good though but its still a good truck sim.


























Getting fuel  








































other of warrock


----------



## DrCuddles

Looks like great fun, i remember that game, just never got a full version of it 

Im in love with WarRock aat the moment, its amazing and FREE!!


----------



## Shane

DrCuddles said:


> Looks like great fun, i remember that game, just never got a full version of it
> 
> Im in love with WarRock aat the moment, its amazing and FREE!!



yeah it is fun,I got the full version some time back.

yup im a warrock addict too...if i havnt had my daily dose of warrock i start to have problems and i start shaking


----------



## Archangel

Ubisoft making commercials for their other games?   nah 




















ouch... 





and... I still think they took the sentence "hanging around with the guy's this evening" a bit too literairy


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Ijust started playing a game ive had for ages
> 
> 18 Wheels of Steel - Across America
> its graphics are not all that good though but its still a good truck sim.



Yay.


You were delivering to Chicago!


Lol.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yay.
> 
> 
> You were delivering to Chicago!
> 
> 
> Lol.



lol,Yeah but it didnt quite make it there  

i accidently released the tanker at the back and i lost it lmao


----------



## Jack Bauer

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah it is fun,I got the full version some time back.
> 
> yup im a warrock addict too...if i havnt had my daily dose of warrock i start to have problems and i start shaking



Whats the difference between the free version and full version of warrock?


----------



## leet6thgrader

It gives you more weapons..


----------



## Shane

Jack Bauer said:


> Whats the difference between the free version and full version of warrock?



there isnt a full version..the game itself is a free full version and apparently always will be.

But if you want all the weapons you have to buy premium which isnt that expensive for gold premium.
might get it myself once ive reached level 16 because then i can buy some of the better weapons.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Nevakonaza said:


> there isnt a full version..the game itself is a free full version and apparently always will be.
> 
> But if you want all the weapons you have to buy premium which isnt that expensive for gold premium.
> might get it myself once ive reached level 16 because then i can buy some of the better weapons.



how come there is a full version on ebgames then?  

http://www.ebgames.com/product.asp?product_id=646872


----------



## zaroba

heh, 18 wheels of steel.
i have that.  its ok for driving around, but most of the itme when playing it i would start to fall asleep during the long drives


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Nevakonaza said:


> Ijust started playing a game ive had for ages
> 
> 18 Wheels of Steel - Across America
> its graphics are not all that good though but its still a good truck sim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting fuel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other of warrock



I used to play Hard Truck, I finally got cheats and it got old fast


----------



## Jack Bauer

zaroba said:


> heh, 18 wheels of steel.
> i have that.  its ok for driving around, but most of the itme when playing it i would start to fall asleep during the long drives




Ya I used to have that game I have no idea what I did with it but all I ever did in that game was mess around trying to wreck the trucks the game was to boring otherwise.


----------



## Shane

Jack Bauer said:


> how come there is a full version on ebgames then?
> 
> http://www.ebgames.com/product.asp?product_id=646872



thats a retail pack including 30 day premium and dogtags.

it saves you buying the premium online just incase you dont have a credit card.
the data on the disk is exactly the same as what you download free.

im gonna buy the retail version,I do have a credit card but i like to avaid using it if i can.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Nevakonaza said:


> thats a retail pack including 30 day premium and dogtags.



Oh so I would be better off just getting the free version.  How much does it cost to get the premium version?


----------



## Kornowski

Archangel, looks great! Keep them coming!


----------



## Shane

Jack Bauer said:


> Oh so I would be better off just getting the free version.  How much does it cost to get the premium version?



yes stick with the free download (there is not free version!!!! or a full version!!!! lol)as i said the game itself is free anyway...the data on the cd is the same as you can download.

dont buy premium until you get to at least level 16 rank or you wont be able to buy the better weapons.

heres the prices of premium
http://www.warrock.net/premium.php


----------



## jp198780

dude, that trucker game looks awesome

do u have 2 beat the clock or ne crap like that?


----------



## jp198780

Kornowski said:


> I've got BF2 running on full settings, AA, resolution, textures, everything, although it doesn't look like the intro scene, that bugs me.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, It's Max Payne 2
> 
> 
> 
> lol!  That looks really good, we should post some of GRAW up



lol..the intro is awesome..i hate how it takes forever though


----------



## Kornowski

> lol..the intro is awesome..i hate how it takes forever though



I haven't seen the intro 
I only have the Demo.


----------



## Shane

jp198780 said:


> dude, that trucker game looks awesome
> 
> do u have 2 beat the clock or ne crap like that?



nope ive got it on free ride  

you can pick up diffrent trailers,Customise your truck,Buy more fuel etc.
its quite good but lacking on good graphics


----------



## jp198780

sounds like an awesome game, gonna have 2 get it..i wont play it on my current system, im waitin on my new mobo..already got a better gfx


----------



## Shane

jp198780 said:


> sounds like an awesome game, gonna have 2 get it..i wont play it on my current system, im waitin on my new mobo..already got a better gfx



yeah its realy good,Btw...its not my graphics card why it looks not so good.

Its the game itself because the graphics are not that good anyway.
when i play Prey the graphics are awesome so i know its not my card.

So if you play it on your 9600Xt or your new card i doubt it will look any better.


----------



## jp198780

yea..some games r like that...iunno how good it'll play on my current setup


----------



## Shane

jp198780 said:


> yea..some games r like that...iunno how good it'll play on my current setup



it will play no problems.



> System Requirements:
> Minimum:
> • Windows® 98/ME/XP CD
> • Pentium® III 700 MHz or
> 100% compatible processor
> • 256 MB RAM
> • 16 MB 3D Video Accelerator
> with DirectX® 8.1 compliant
> video drivers
> • DirectX 8.1 compatible
> sound card
> • 400 MB Hard disk space
> • 4X CD-ROM Drive
> • Mouse



have you tried the trial?
http://www.scssoft.com/aa.php


----------



## jp198780

nope, havent tryed the trial, i will though


----------



## ThatGuy16

heres another from Doom3 running in Ultra quality at about 60-70fps


----------



## DrCuddles

Cool! I loved Doom 3, its not like any other Reamake, other than Quake 4  Doom 3 scared the Pants of a me and thats why i loved it , the gameplay was good aswell and the graphics where amazing when it first came out


----------



## ThatGuy16

DrCuddles said:


> Cool! I loved Doom 3, its not like any other Reamake, other than Quake 4  Doom 3 scared the Pants of a me and thats why i loved it , the gameplay was good aswell and the graphics where amazing when it first came out



lol ya...it still gives me the chills every now and then


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> heres another from Doom3 running in Ultra quality at about 60-70fps



looking good


----------



## Vista

Sorry for the size of these..couldn't upload them through my regular host...


----------



## DrCuddles

Vista said:


> Sorry for the size of these..couldn't upload them through my regular host...



What game is this, it looks really good just from them 2 screen shots


----------



## Maddhatter

looks like a james bond type game


----------



## Vista

DrCuddles said:


> What game is this, it looks really good just from them 2 screen shots



The game's called "Infernal" and yeah it's pretty good game : you play a former angel...now recruited by the dark side !  Many different weapons, good graphics, great hardrock music. Lot's of killing and a little bit of thinking I think it's worth a try !..

Here are two more screenshots. Enjoy !
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------



## zaroba

jp198780 said:


> dude, that trucker game looks awesome
> 
> do u have 2 beat the clock or ne crap like that?



usually nope.  you just pick up a trailor, then drive it to the destination without damageing it.  no time limits, no enemies, just driving around taking the cargo to places.  in versions of it like _roads accross america_ and _convoy_, these trips can easily be an hour long or more.  an hour plus of just sitting there staring at the screen with one hand on the arrow keys to move your truck around.

as much as i love driving games, the game gets boring fast.


----------



## DrCuddles

Sounds good! Think ill have a go sometime 

Thanks for the name of the game


----------



## Shane

Just started on Hitman:BloodMoney 

No AA obviusly and medium settings 
















i dunno why but when i look on the screenshot images they look darker than the game actualy is


----------



## Darman

That game rocks!!!! I beat it, but had to get rid of it once steam started carrying it....anyway, does anyone know why that game looks so good no matter what the settings are? is it the textures?


----------



## Kornowski

Looks really good Nevakonaza!


----------



## Shane

yeah it doesnt look that bad....could look better but thats my pcs limits 

its recomended vid card is a nVIDIA 6800


----------



## Kornowski

> yeah it doesnt look that bad....could look better but thats my pcs limits
> 
> its recomended vid card is a nVIDIA 6800



Nah, it looks great! The shadows and the water especially!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Nah, it looks great! The shadows and the water especially!



yeah they did a good job on the water effects and shadows 

i was soppost keep those 2 guys busy or something on the last pic so i killed them lmao


----------



## Kornowski

> i was soppost keep those 2 guys busy or something on the last pic so i killed them lmao



"Hey guys, look at this" *Boom*  Thats the way to go!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> "Hey guys, look at this" *Boom*  Thats the way to go!



well yeah they wont bother anyone now will they


----------



## Kornowski

> well yeah they wont bother anyone now will they



No, I guess they won't


----------



## leet6thgrader

On my old PC i got 10FPS on all low in blood money


----------



## Maddhatter

did you patch it? if its running version 1.0 there was a memory leak so no matter what your pc specs its gonna run like crap until you patch it to 1.2


----------



## Shane

Maddhatter said:


> did you patch it? if its running version 1.0 there was a memory leak so no matter what your pc specs its gonna run like crap until you patch it to 1.2




no actualy i havnt...thanks for telling me about that,i never looked if there was any patches


----------



## lovely?

ThatGuy16 said:


> heres another from Doom3 running in Ultra quality at about 60-70fps




its probably because its sized down, but if its on ultra-high settings why can i see bad AA?


----------



## lovely?

damn. if my other computer was up ad running i would show you guys the screenies of far-cry when  i had my 3400 amped to 3.0ghz and my x800GTO juiced to 135% normal speed. settings were maxed and i was just sitting there staring at the water lol


----------



## Shane

lovely? said:


> damn. if my other computer was up ad running i would show you guys the screenies of far-cry when  i had my 3400 amped to 3.0ghz and my x800GTO juiced to 135% normal speed. settings were maxed and i was just sitting there staring at the water lol



yeah far cry is beautifull when set to high 

i finished the game though...i could never get it to play online multiplayer though  Never any servers would show up


----------



## ThatGuy16

lovely? said:


> its probably because its sized down, but if its on ultra-high settings why can i see bad AA?



Yeah, i didn't catch that...now i have it on Ultra/and 16x AA About 50-60 Fps but still smooth
So heres a few more


----------



## Kornowski

Cellfactor: Revolution, REALLY good game!


----------



## Kornowski

What kind of FPS does anybody else get when playing Cell Factor?


----------



## DrCuddles

Man that games look boss, and the gfx look amazin on yoor machine dude 

Can i come round and have a go some time?


----------



## Kornowski

> Man that games look boss, and the gfx look amazin on yoor machine dude
> 
> Can i come round and have a go some time?



It is, best game I've played for a while! Thanks a lot!
I've ordered Rainbow Six: Vegas, that should come soon! 

I guess so, I don't know when though


----------



## DrCuddles

Kornowski said:


> I've ordered Rainbow Six: Vegas, that should come soon!



That's supposed to be very good!



Kornowski said:


> I guess so, I don't know when though



Im sure we could sort something out


----------



## Kornowski

> That's supposed to be very good!



I know  



> Im sure we could sort something out



lol, Sure we could.


----------



## Shane

wow that looks amazing Kornowski...i thought ADE said this game wouldnt work without a Physx card


----------



## Kornowski

> wow that looks amazing Kornowski...i thought ADE said this game wouldnt work without a Physx card



Thanks Dude! Well, I guess he was wrong  I didn't have to alter or change anything either!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Thanks Dude! Well, I guess he was wrong  I didn't have to alter or change anything either!



Yes he was 

yeah dont yo just love it when things work....is it like online multiplay then?
Diffrent maps etc?


----------



## Kornowski

> yeah dont yo just love it when things work....is it like online multiplay then?
> Diffrent maps etc?



I know, it's great!

Yeah, it can be online and offline, There's only two maps for people without the Physics X card, but I think they're the best ones!

I haven't tried online, I imagine it'd be good.


----------



## Froboy7391_99

Ya, I'm that good!!!  lol 



You can't get past me



The winner is...no one!?!



Ka-Boom!!!!!


----------



## Shane

Froboy7391_99 said:


> Ya, I'm that good!!!  lol



is that the old CS? 1.6?


----------



## Froboy7391_99

Nevakonaza said:


> is that the old CS? 1.6?



Ya it is, of course I replaced everything with mods


----------



## Redbull{wings}

is that your system in your sig or the one your going to get?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> Cellfactor: Revolution, REALLY good game!



That is kinda like a "foresight" of Crysis, IMO


----------



## Froboy7391_99

Redbull{wings} said:


> is that your system in your sig or the one your going to get?



One I'm going to get....eventually....right now I'm saving for a 
Mustang($6500) so I might or might not build it for a while. Then again my parents might get it for me if I do good in school


----------



## Kornowski

> That is kinda like a "foresight" of Crysis, IMO



Yeah, It does look a lot like it, I don't know if it's more demanding or not, I think Cellfactor probably is because of all the physics and such.


----------



## leet6thgrader

No way dude Crysis will be more demanding.


----------



## Shane

leet6thgrader said:


> No way dude Crysis will be more demanding.



yeah i think it will be too...thats why i would have got a DX10 Card mate
8800 gts
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/125183/rb/27826065120

Or 

8600GTS 
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/127275/rb/27826065120

if you dont mind me asking how much did your 7900 cost?
i know the cards above are expensive but thats what i would have got.


----------



## vroom_skies

None of those cards are going to be able to maxx crysis. 
Esp. If you going to be running it on a nice resolution.

Bob


----------



## leet6thgrader

Hi

I never got a 7900.


----------



## Kornowski

> if you dont mind me asking how much did your 7900 cost?



It's Ok, It was £100


----------



## Shane

vroom_skies said:


> None of those cards are going to be able to maxx crysis.
> Esp. If you going to be running it on a nice resolution.
> 
> Bob



wow realy  

what gpu power will it need then?
Do you think the new ati graphics card...the r600 or whatever its gonna be called will play crysis on high?



			
				Kornowski said:
			
		

> It's Ok, It was £100



ahh thats not bad  
Im not saying you made a bad choice in getting the 7900 because the graphics look realy good but i would have got a 8800 for the extra few £89.94


----------



## Kornowski

> ahh thats not bad
> Im not saying you made a bad choice in getting the 7900 because the graphics look realy good but i would have got a 8800 for the extra few £89.94



Nah, it's Ok.

I didn't have enough money, I think the 7900GS is an excellent DX9 card.


----------



## Kornowski

Archangel, I got Rainbow Six: Vegas, it's amazing!!!


----------



## vroom_skies

Nevakonaza said:


> wow realy
> what gpu power will it need then?
> Do you think the new ati graphics card...the r600 or whatever its gonna be called will play crysis on high?



According to Crytek, no current hardware is going to be able to maxx crysis. Including sli 8800gtx's. 

Frankly I don't know what it is going to take. In terms of gpu power, however I believe that one 8800gtx would push the game very nicely at 1280 x 1024 or less, but once you start upping the res who knows.

Also down the line, Crytek is going to be releasing a 'patch' to enhance the graphics, because supposedly we can't run it now or something like that. So Crysis will not only look great now, but also in the future.

Honestly it's hard to judge until the game has been released, but one thing you do know is that you can get Crysis to look as good as it does in the videos and screen shots since they are using current hardware.


Hope that helps
Bob


----------



## PabloTeK

Apparently the DX10 cards are going to perform worse than their DX9 counterparts because the amount of extras in DX10 means that the cards will be hammered.


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> Archangel, I got Rainbow Six: Vegas, it's amazing!!!



the gameplay is nice, isnt it?


----------



## Kornowski

> the gameplay is nice, isnt it?



Yeah, It's amazing! It's so smooth and flowing.

Some of the phrases your team and the terrorists come out with are rather funny too


----------



## hpi

warcraft screenie:






Sorry fro the f22 on the right side. I had my dual screen on.


----------



## lovely?

nice dually


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I owned this dude the same way about 3 times. Until a heli flew over, and put on an early fourth of July show in my face. I am a pretty decent sniper, vehicles get in my way though.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

You really dont wanna piss this guy off....


----------



## kobaj

Ahh, more doom3. Is it just me or do you not have your graphic detail all the way up?


----------



## WeatherGeek

*Fsx*

Some flight simulator X screenshots...


----------



## Maddhatter

wow 15 FPS for me is unplayable


----------



## Dual_Corex2

kobaj said:


> Ahh, more doom3. Is it just me or do you not have your graphic detail all the way up?



I have it set on Ultra settings, no AA, 16x AF, at 1024x768 smooth framerates...

When i take screens, sometimes there is 2xAA applied to make it look pretty, but it takes a good stab in my fps since i only have a 64-bit memory on this little card.  It still pumps out well though.

Ill take another and tell me.  Cuz i personally think the graphics look bad as well.

To the flight sim guy, if your using an 8800GTS and your getting 15fps in those screens......you have a serious problem that id find right away..


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Hows this? I just increased the resolution, thats it.  















I think it looks pretty good.....but iv def seen better.


----------



## kobaj

Arnt you required to have 512 mb on your graphics card to be able to set it to ultra high? I agree, It could be better. Anywho, I think it is your card, I'm going to take a stab at...you have a GO (laptop) 6600, or dare I say it, a 5500? What kind of frames are you getting also?


----------



## ThatGuy16

i have a 256mb card running doom3, i had to go and set my settings to Ultra quality and 16xAA....still running fairly smooth...you can see the pics i posted a couple pages back


----------



## Dual_Corex2

No, i dont have a laptop.  Its a 7300GS 256mb 64-bit DDR (512mb with TC).

In those screens at 1280x1024, my average fps was about 15 lol.  But when i ran it at 1024x768 at same settings, i would average 37-56 fps.  Really isnt that bad at all i dont think for a 64-bit memory.  

Im still waiting for my 8800GTS though.....and i just scored 585 in 3dmark 06 with 1gb dual channel DDR @ 5gb/s as opposed to my earlier score of 409 with 1.7gb single channel DDR @ 2.4gb/s.   So iv learned that more RAM isnt always better for gaming.  At least not as important as speed.

Everything was set to the highest quality i could.


I looked at your screens, i think yours only looked better cuz of the amount of AA you were using on them.  My card only does 4x AA and i dont use AA cuz i prefer just increasing the res, and at 1024x768 its already sorta hard on my card applying AA kills my fps.


----------



## kobaj

Ahh, I'm an idiot, I read it as 64mb, not 64-bit for what type of graphics card you have. My bad. 

Anywho, the 7300gs is a lower end card, some 6800s can beat it with frames/3dmark score...in my humble opinion.

Meh, I wouldnt worry to much about it. Those are just screenshots, in game when your running away from the demons you dont really notice a couple low graphics .


----------



## Dual_Corex2

kobaj said:


> Ahh, I'm an idiot, I read it as 64mb, not 64-bit for what type of graphics card you have. My bad.
> 
> Anywho, the 7300gs is a lower end card, some 6800s can beat it with frames/3dmark score...in my humble opinion.
> 
> Meh, I wouldnt worry to much about it. Those are just screenshots, in game when your running away from the demons you dont really notice a couple low graphics .



lol yea.  But like i said, it runs fine without AA @ 1024x768.  Smooth.  Ill post a screen with fps.

And also, i think 6800s pwn the 7300.  I wish i could still game with my ol 6800, it was alot better then this.  But my old computer is still under maintance, im ordering a new PSU for it, the PSU i originally bought for it is being used for my currenty computer to power my new 8800GTS when it arrives lol.  

Im just buying a PSU/Case combo for $100, not a real fancy case but decent PSU.  I miss my 6800 like hell : (


----------



## WeatherGeek

Dual_Corex2 said:


> To the flight sim guy, if your using an 8800GTS and your getting 15fps in those screens......you have a serious problem that id find right away..




Do you play FSX? Same to the person who said 15FPS is unplayable. My settings are very high, autogen maxxed just to check it out. FSX is much more CPU dependant than GPU, and my FPS are fine/common for a system with my specs.


----------



## ADE

Dual_Corex2 said:


> Hows this? I just increased the resolution, thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks pretty good.....but iv def seen better.



Is Doom 3 any good of a game? I mean, should I buy it?


----------



## Dual_Corex2

WeatherGeek said:


> Do you play FSX? Same to the person who said 15FPS is unplayable. My settings are very high, autogen maxxed just to check it out. FSX is much more CPU dependant than GPU, and my FPS are fine/common for a system with my specs.



Those "FSX" graphics look just the same as my FS2004 graphics, and even my 5200 did pretty good with it.  My 6800 did it maxed just fine @ 1280x960.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

ADE said:


> Is Doom 3 any good of a game? I mean, should I buy it?



Indeed.  Doom3 is an awsome game.  Iv just started playing it again, i think im almost at the end.  But man its tough.  Even on easy im having a hard time.  I couldnt imagine it being any harder, but then it might be a different story when my 8800 arrives so that i can game at super fast speeds and awsome detailed graphics, maybe ill get better


----------



## WeatherGeek

Dual_Corex2 said:


> Those "FSX" graphics look just the same as my FS2004 graphics, and even my 5200 did pretty good with it.  My 6800 did it maxed just fine @ 1280x960.



Welllp, I'm not a developer, and those are just a few screenshots. It would be great if FSX got the same framerates as FS9, but people who got 60FPS in FS9 can get like 10FPS in FSX for the same/similar settings. They're definately not the same. There's nothing wrong with my graphics card.


----------



## ThatGuy16

ADE said:


> Is Doom 3 any good of a game? I mean, should I buy it?



get it! I'm addicted to multiplayer lol


----------



## Dual_Corex2

ThatGuy16 said:


> get it! I'm addicted to multiplayer lol



What? Theres a multiplayer part? What have i been missing???


----------



## Dual_Corex2

These are the settings i used to play at, but it appears Hell has alot of "smoke" which gives it alot more particles and slows stuff down just a tad. I surely aint in Kansas no more......






















Far Cry takes a tab bit more to run though, therefore lower resolution, high settings.






I like a little target practice now and then...


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Kornowski said:


> Cellfactor: Revolution, REALLY good game!



That game looks AWSOME. I just downloaded and installed it, but its not working for me.  Even if it did, from the looks of things already my computer wont handle it well.  1gb of RAM is def not enough to run this game at all, and my CPU isnt enough either.  

The menu isnt working for me, everythings blank.  But i can click things (though i cant see what im clicking).  I got a map to start loading, took about 3mins to start loading then another 3 to actually load.  That tells me my RAM isnt enough.  

Has anyone else had problems with this game?

Uhhh yea! So im running the game, getting about 10fps! which i was surprised i was getting that, i dont know what the graphics were set to but it kicked ass big time.  Very intense indeed, my 7300 was getting raped though, along with my entire rig.

I checked the task manager.  90% CPU usage, 1.5gb of page filing used, and 80mb of free ram!!!!!!  Thats how much damage it does to my rig....

Gonna install my extra 768mb of RAM and see what that does.....hopefully helps a little..


----------



## Shane

Dual_Corex2 said:


> Far Cry takes a tab bit more to run though, therefore lower resolution, high settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like a little target practice now and then...



whats wrong with the graphics 

I expected them to look better on a 7300gs


----------



## Maddhatter

im more concerned with the huge blood stain on the crotch?

what aggravates me about farcry is when i shoot someone from a long way off and run up to them there's no bullet holes in their body. the only way i saw bullet holes was if i shot them close range after they were already dead.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Dual_Corex2 said:


> What? Theres a multiplayer part? What have i been missing???



On the main menu it reads "multiplayer"   .....


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Nevakonaza said:


> whats wrong with the graphics
> 
> I expected them to look better on a 7300gs



Far Cry is very taxing on my little card.....but my 8800GTS should arrive tuesday!!! I CANT WAIT!!! 

And my CPU finally decided to OC!  I added RAM so now i have 1.7gb with 4 sticks running 2.5-4-4-8 2T @ 220mhz with 2.8gb/s.  

Im surprised my cheap ValueRam is OCing this good though, it has no heatspreader and is 256mb and costed about $15 LOL.  Seems to be doing fine though.


----------



## Shane

Dual_Corex2 said:


> Far Cry is very taxing on my little card.....but my 8800GTS should arrive tuesday!!! I CANT WAIT!!!
> 
> And my CPU finally decided to OC!  I added RAM so now i have 1.7gb with 4 sticks running 2.5-4-4-8 2T @ 230mhz with 2.8gb/s.
> 
> Im surprised my cheap ValueRam is OCing this good though, it has no heatspreader and is 256mb and costed about $15 LOL.  Seems to be doing fine though.



yeah far cry is graphics demanding but it looked better than that on my old AGP 9600 pro 
No lie...theres screenshots somewhere in this thread i posted a long time ago of far cry.

But when you get your 8800 i think the grahics will be awesome.

You have a nice system....i need a new comp lol


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah far cry is graphics demanding but it looked better than that on my old AGP 9600 pro
> No lie...theres screenshots somewhere in this thread i posted a long time ago of far cry.
> 
> But when you get your 8800 i think the grahics will be awesome.
> 
> You have a nice system....i need a new comp lol



Arnt you the guy i used to talk to on here cuz we both had FX5200s?   I still miss my 5200, it was fun to OC and tweak lol.


----------



## Shane

Dual_Corex2 said:


> Arnt you the guy i used to talk to on here cuz we both had FX5200s?   I still miss my 5200, it was fun to OC and tweak lol.



nah its not me mate...ive never had a 5200


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Nevakonaza said:


> nah its not me mate...ive never had a 5200



Ahh, well your sn looks famliar in either case. 

But anyway.  Still bouncing off the walls drooling for that 8800!!!


----------



## Shane

Dual_Corex2 said:


> Still bouncing off the walls drooling for that 8800!!!



hehe  

i want the new ati card...the r600 or whatever theyre gonna call it (DX10) for my new system.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Nevakonaza said:


> hehe
> 
> i want the new ati card...the r600 or whatever theyre gonna call it (DX10) for my new system.



Its been released, the HD2900XT.  And it sucks, dont get it.  Overpriced and performs about the same as the 8800GTS 320mb.


----------



## leet6thgrader

Hopefully there will be nVidia price drops because of this.. "HD2900XT". Am I right?


----------



## hpi

Another wow screenshot that I love :







Me flying! whoa pretty intense


----------



## ADE

Far Cry? intense? hmm...its old, i wouldn't t expect it to be, but the demo is VERY addicting to me


----------



## hpi

ADE said:


> Far Cry? intense? hmm...its old, i wouldn't t expect it to be, but the demo is VERY addicting to me



Who is that directed to?


----------



## Vista

My tatoos are sooooo cool ! 
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]

Ouch !! I'am burning !!....
[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------



## hpi

Hey vista which game is that? Looks pretty sick.


----------



## Vista

hpi said:


> Hey vista which game is that? Looks pretty sick.



Check the two previous posts here : 
http://www.computerforum.com/21659-screenshot-contest-411.html


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Heres my screens of Cellfactor: Revolution.

Heres the menu, which i cant see anything, so in order to start a game i just randomly click until it does something lol.  So i have no idea what the graphics are set to.  Anyone know how to fix this problem?


----------



## Kornowski

> Heres my screens of Cellfactor: Revolution.
> 
> Heres the menu, which i cant see anything, so in order to start a game i just randomly click until it does something lol. So i have no idea what the graphics are set to. Anyone know how to fix this problem?



That games really does bring a computer to it's knees, I get an avertage of 20FPS...

It looks as if you have motion blur on, try turning it off, I'll take a picture of the GFX menu and post it up so you can guess where it is


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Kornowski said:


> That games really does bring a computer to it's knees, I get an avertage of 20FPS...
> 
> It looks as if you have motion blur on, try turning it off, I'll take a picture of the GFX menu and post it up so you can guess where it is



LOL.  Do you know how to fix my problem though?  Also, i dont play this game really.  It takes FOREVER to load.


----------



## ADE

Here are my Cell Factor


































































ya like?


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Here are some more Far Cry screens, i fixed the graphics a bit lol.  They werent set right.






















Settings are all on high, 8x AF, no AA.  Water is set to Ultra.


----------



## leet6thgrader

can you guys PLEASE just link to photos if they are uber large because it's annoying having to scroll down every 3 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kornowski

> LOL. Do you know how to fix my problem though? Also, i dont play this game really. It takes FOREVER to load.



I don't sorry, I think it's your GPU not being up to it maybe?

What FPS do you get ADE?


----------



## ADE

leet6thgrader said:


> can you guys PLEASE just link to photos if they are uber large because it's annoying having to scroll down every 3 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



no.

editi get arounf 15 to 30...yeah, it's a ball buster...


----------



## Kornowski

> editi get arounf 15 to 30...yeah, it's a ball buster...



I get about 20FPS.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Kornowski said:


> I get about 20FPS.



Wow, so i shouldnt feel bad that my 7300GS can only do about 5-10?  Jeez.  I wonder how taxing Crysis will be.....i think ill need 3 more gigs of RAM lol.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

ADE said:


> no.
> 
> editi get arounf 15 to 30...yeah, it's a ball buster...



Jeez, you got a top end system and it cant even play it well? And i dont even think that graphics look that great, i dont like the game that much.  Try Lost Planet Extreme Conditions, now THAT game has intense graphics that will drain any rig.  I played it at lowest settings, no AA, no AF at 800x600 and my top FPS was 12.  It kept warning me that my computer wasnt good enough for it lol.


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Uhhhh.....i did not sign up for this!


----------



## Shane

Just 3 quick screenshots from the start of far cry....started playing it again.

graphics set to high aswell...it also will go higher but i only just set it to high for now...i will play around with the settings later when i play it again 















i love the scenery in this game.....ohh crysis will be amazing.


----------



## leet6thgrader

ADE said:


> no.
> 
> editi get arounf 15 to 30...yeah, it's a ball buster...



i finally see why you're disliked


----------



## kobaj

Lol, Nevakonaza, I thought you had at first posted the same screenshot three times. Dont know if thats good or bad for the game. :0


----------



## Dual_Corex2

LOL, dont think 5 bullets are gonna get you very far.  

Finally broke 100,000 in my city!  Just started this city 2 days ago.


----------



## leet6thgrader

Holy crap!! I always go bankrupt! What's your secret?


----------



## Dual_Corex2

leet6thgrader said:


> Holy crap!! I always go bankrupt! What's your secret?



Its not easy believe me.  Just roll with the demands.  Never build landfull, it lowers land value ALOT and once you zone it it takes hundreds of years of isolation to get rid of the crap.  Once your city gets enough high tech industry you can build hydrogen power plants, which are the best and produce no air pollution therefore increasing land value as well.  I only need 2 hydrogen plants, and they cost $10,000 a month each but power my city which now has near 150,000.  

Im still waiting for my space center.....

Also, i play with taxes alot.  Increase and decrease all the time depending on when you need the money.  But dont leave it up long, will chase ppl away.  When my budget finally gets stable i can lower all the taxes to about 8%.


----------



## ThatGuy16

leet6thgrader said:


> Holy crap!! I always go bankrupt! What's your secret?



lol..same here, same here


----------



## hpi

World of warcraft again  :


----------



## Dual_Corex2

ThatGuy16 said:


> lol..same here, same here



Iv started another city, its goin good as well.  Guess iv become the Sim City master 

Ill post screens later, it hasnt reached 100,000 yet, but iv run out of area to zone  

Its around 70,000 right now.  And my income is about $4k more then my expenses.


----------



## Shane

kobaj said:


> Lol, Nevakonaza, I thought you had at first posted the same screenshot three times. Dont know if thats good or bad for the game. :0



haha yeah i knew you guys would say that....yeah they look similar dont they because i was on the same strech on the island at the start of the game but they are diffrent lol.

more to come laters


----------



## Shane

Dual_Corex2 said:


> LOL, dont think 5 bullets are gonna get you very far.



lol as i said i just started the game again...litraly instaled it 5 minuites before having a quick play around.

ive already compleated the game but i felt the need to play it again


----------



## Dual_Corex2

My Love Has Finally Arrived!  And Early!  Ordered Friday, Here Monday!  Thank God.

Installed And Fully Functional 8800gts 320mb Superclocked.  Screens Soon!


----------



## Kornowski

> My Love Has Finally Arrived! And Early! Ordered Friday, Here Monday! Thank God.
> 
> Installed And Fully Functional 8800gts 320mb Superclocked. Screens Soon!



Nice one dude!


----------



## leet6thgrader

Nice! I Cannot Believe That You Got Your Card So Fast!


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Lost Planet DX9 version maxed settings, 4xAA and 8xAF great fps!!!  My 7300GS couldnt even pull 15fps at lowest settings 640x480!


















Completely love this card!  We will be making sweet love soon with 3DMark 06!

Havent even touched the cards stock clocks yet (575mhz/1.4ghz)

Score: http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=9357630  7,763.

I think my CPU is majorly bottlenecking my card.  That and my RAM.  What do you guys think?


----------



## ADE

Here are some screen shots of Halo 1 :Custom Edition. Yes halo 1, not Halo 2.


----------



## leet6thgrader

^ ew..


----------



## Maddhatter

i agree halo looks like flight sim 98 lol....actually i don't recall it looking that bad


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Maddhatter said:


> i agree halo looks like flight sim 98 lol....actually i don't recall it looking that bad



It didnt lol.  It looks 100x better on Xbox, actually those screens make Doom 1 look good


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Far Cry finally maxed out!  My 6800 could berely play this game smooth at ultra settings, but this card just flies.  Average of about  100fps with 8xAA and 16xAF!  Truly an amazing card.























Doom 3 maxed, 16xAA and 16xAF, still seemless gameplay!  






















I hate them damn flying heads!


----------



## ADE

Dual_Corex2 said:


> It didnt lol.  It looks 100x better on Xbox, actually those screens make Doom 1 look good



Well shoot, that is a custom made map by someone. regular maps look a billion times better than x box! Do you really like tons of aliasing and low light details? if you do, then stick with X box, i will post some normal PC versions of regular halo soon.


----------



## ADE

OK, here are some comparisons.


1st up are X box Halo pictures I got from the Internet. 
























Next are some PC halo pictures from the Internet



























IMHO PC wins hands down.  And just for fun, here are some Halo 2 on PC. And truly, those PC version pics don't do justice as to how good it really looks.



















Pretty cool huh?


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from the zombie mod server I play in:


----------



## Dual_Corex2

ADE said:


> OK, here are some comparisons.
> 
> 
> 1st up are X box Halo pictures I got from the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are some PC halo pictures from the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO PC wins hands down.  And just for fun, here are some Halo 2 on PC. And truly, those PC version pics don't do justice as to how good it really looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool huh?



Both them Halo 1s look the same, just PC has higher resolution, graphics are the same though.  Back in the day, i remember when Halo 1 got so much hype for its graphics, and now its nothing lol.

I do like them sniper scopes though.  Thats what i loved about Halo 2.


----------



## ADE

Dual_Corex2 said:


> Both them Halo 1s look the same, just PC has higher resolution, graphics are the same though.  Back in the day, i remember when Halo 1 got so much hype for its graphics, and now its nothing lol.
> 
> I do like them sniper scopes though.  Thats what i loved about Halo 2.



Like I said, the PC version pictures don't do justice as to how good it really is. If there were video comparisons then I would love to prove it to you even better, but as of now, I don't know where to find some.


----------



## ADE

Be amazed. although they are pictures and of halo 2, they show quite a nice comparison.

http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13043


----------



## Dual_Corex2

ADE said:


> Be amazed. although they are pictures and of halo 2, they show quite a nice comparison.
> 
> http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13043



Now thats bs.  Those screens they have make it look all blocky and low LOW res, its really not.  I have it for Xbox and it doesn look anything as bad as they have it up to be.  But the first PC screen is nice.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Halo 2 Vista is now coming out June 1st.


----------



## Maddhatter

here's a few from starship troopers. graphics are a little dated but its still a really fun game.


----------



## Archangel

Maddhatter said:


> here's a few from starship troopers. graphics are a little dated but its still a really fun game.



its a really funny game indeed.  (great movie too, well, the first one)
too bad the game is so.. bugged


----------



## leet6thgrader

Do you mean it's very glitchey?


----------



## Maddhatter

i haven't noticed any glitches


----------



## Shane

Looking good Maddhatter 

Heres some of my far cry multiplayer screenshots...i love the scenery in this game i just cant immagine what crysis will look like

Not many people around on this server lol....they alll left


----------



## ADE

yeah, they have a certain fascinations with islands i guess...


----------



## kobaj

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Halo 2 Vista is now coming out June 1st.



They just keep moving it back dont they. :/


----------



## leet6thgrader

like quake wars and crysis


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Playing with Far Cry settings, since i have ALOT of room for improvements on this game, im looking for more and more ways to increase the quality.  

Here is with HDR:






Here is without HDR:






Really hard to tell the difference, so ill find more places where its really noticable, i love HDR!


----------



## Archangel

leet6thgrader said:


> Do you mean it's very glitchey?



no.. its full of bug's..  and I thought the joke would have been obvious


----------



## Dual_Corex2

Archangel said:


> no.. its full of bug's..  and I thought the joke would have been obvious



It was obvious, just not to the 6th grader. lol 

Another SimCity 4 screen.  I renovated my city, majorly, pry spent 2 million in changes lol.  But hey, i got money to throw around!






I have demands for even more people to move into my city, but i just cant find anywhere else to zone


----------



## Maddhatter

Archangel said:


> no.. its full of bug's..  and I thought the joke would have been obvious



lol simple yet clever


----------



## Shane

Testing out the new additions to warrock....Dual barretas and a new snow map
Yay 

they are realy good,as you can see i like them lol.


----------



## 4NGU$

warock just looks like a cheap ass version of counter strike


----------



## bluedishwasher

4NGU$ said:


> warock just looks like a cheap ass version of counter strike


cheap as in... free? its a great free alternative


----------



## ADE

do you know how bad and unpractical dal pistols would be in real life??? Unless you had a lazor on it, but then again, it still would be  a pain to reload.


----------



## 4NGU$

god have you not seen counterstrike he reloads them with his wrists


----------



## hpi

Wow:


----------



## Shane

bluedishwasher said:


> cheap as in... free? its a great free alternative



exactly 

although most of its got locked down now by premium so to realy enjoy the game you need to buy premium for 1 month....but you could buy CS:S and have it for lifetime....


K2 are getting greedy imo


----------



## kobaj

Its more like a free battle field 2...You know, being based on it and everything...

Anywho, I tried out the duel pistols today too. Im not as impressed as with the duel elites in counter strike source. I havnt played the snow map either. I wish I could play more, but having duel monitors, I can never turn left, making the game not so fun. Also not being able to minimize sucks...


----------



## leet6thgrader

LOL just set it to play on one monitor.


----------



## kobaj

I wish it was that easy...


----------



## hpi

F.E.A.R screenie:


----------



## Kornowski

Whoa!  What FEAR map is that, I've never seen that in the first one or the xpansion pack!


----------



## Itanda

lol 19 fps.. What settings is that at?


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Whoa!  What FEAR map is that, I've never seen that in the first one or the xpansion pack!



it will be an online moded or created map 

i will gather some of my CS:s shots together soon


----------



## Maddhatter

yea user created maps will lag like nothing else


----------



## hpi

Anothere F.E.A.R screenie:


----------



## ThatGuy16

hpi said:


> Anothere F.E.A.R screenie:



I need to buy that game....when i finish my build


----------



## ADE

4NGU$ said:


> it will be an online moded or created map
> 
> i will gather some of my CS:s shots together soon



what are you talking about? That is a normal map. it sux, only snipers are good there. everyone just does a vote to get off of it. not a mod, and its normal. and if you think your better than me I'll take your challenge. I'm good. I just got done winning 1st place in a row 6 times then i got board on quite  except for to this one hacker and he was kicked. but that don't count. But you can never play with the good team players like when this game wasn't free to play by download (multiplayer wasn't free at one time) and they know how to play. oh yes sir they did. great teams.


----------



## Archangel

I gues these dont need any comments..   but really great game. cant wait for it to be released  (photobuckets resizing made them a bit blurry.. and this is the demo btw ^^ )


----------



## Maddhatter

you should use imageshack they don't resize the pictures


----------



## Archangel

You can choose not to resize them on photobucket too.  but this is a bit more forum-friendly    (thx for the suggestion tough)


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Archangel said:


> You can choose not to resize them on photobucket too.  but this is a bit more forum-friendly    (thx for the suggestion tough)



I just got an e-mail that the demo was released was it worth downloading?


----------



## Archangel

I like it a lot (just downloaded it too ^_^ )   and on top of it.. the demo is only 270Mb


----------



## bluedishwasher

i like the last one with the raptors  is it true to the original though?


----------



## Archangel

It has the same feeling as the old Tomb Raider..  aka, the bear and the dino's got me scared.


----------



## ThatGuy16

A game i found in my stack of cd's  , Cabelas 4x4 Adventure 3


----------



## leet6thgrader

the water looks nice ^


----------



## g4m3rof1337

To anyone who wanted the map that I was in. In CSS.

 fun_skydiving 
 or fun_skydive


You may not find it in the CSS server search. Cause it's not a 24/7 sky dive server.


----------



## kobaj

Not really owning screenshot, more like I need to get my net connection checked out. 











I wish those were just spikes, its like that constantly, unfortunately my modem is dieing, need to start searching the net for a new one.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I think the water looks cool


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> I think the water looks cool



what game is that?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nevakonaza said:


> what game is that?



I think its called Cabela's 4x4 Off Road Adventure 3


----------



## The Astroman

WOW 

I just noticed this thread had 428 pages!! That's crazy! Maybe it'll make CF crash when it's @ 1000 pages, cause it's not meant to display 4 figure page numbers? 

Anyways, here's a neat little screenshot I took playing Wake Island 2007 on Battlefield 2. I'm on the Airfield, and suddenly I see this: 






I dunno how our commander did it... Probably a hack, but I thought it was nice!

And BTW; for those who don't know, our commander is dropping a shit load of cars.


----------



## ThatGuy16

F.E.A.R
Just figured i would shoot at nothing and take a pic in multiplayer...


----------



## ADE

ThatGuy16 said:


> F.E.A.R
> Just figured i would shoot at nothing and take a pic in multiplayer...



You wouldn't have happened to go up against or be with a player named "Ace" have you?


----------



## ThatGuy16

ADE said:


> You wouldn't have happened to go up against or be with a player named "Ace" have you?



umm i dont think so, is it you? 

My multiplayer name is "Fahhkue2"


----------



## ADE

ThatGuy16 said:


> umm i dont think so, is it you?
> 
> My multiplayer name is "Fahhkue2"



If you do, prepare to die. I was just playing a few days ago and got 1st place every time for 6 times in a row. Except to this hacker, but he got kicked. I extremely good at that game.


----------



## ThatGuy16

ADE said:


> If you do, prepare to die. I was just playing a few days ago and got 1st place every time for 6 times in a row. Except to this hacker, but he got kicked. I extremely good at that game.



lol ok, im still a bit of a noob though


----------



## ADE

I eat n00bs for...BRUNCH!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ADE do you play CSS or Halo 2?


----------



## vroom_skies

...cocky much...

I eat waffles for breakfast, there better for you.


----------



## Jack Bauer

vroom_skies said:


> ...cocky much...
> 
> I eat waffles for breakfast, there better for you.



No pancakes are better.

ADE we really dont care that you are good at a game stop being so damn cocky about it and stop bragging not many people around here like it.


----------



## ADE

Hay what can i say. I don't care if you think I'm cocky or not. I love that game. And i get really into it. CCS i haven't played, but I adapt to games extremely quick. I own in tons of games. CCS shouldn't be any different. in BF 2142 after a few days, i got up in the hi ranks easily. Halo 1 i kick ass. Condemned I beat on hard playing for the 1st time ever in just 2 days. play me in Halo CE and see if you can get close. gimme them dual SMG's and i kick ass. hand me a silenced sniper rifle, you'll know what hit you, but not where.


----------



## ADE

Jack Bauer said:


> No pancakes are better.
> 
> ADE we really dont care that you are good at a game stop being so damn cocky about it and stop bragging not many people around here like it.



if you don't care then why do you bother even bringing it up?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

ADE said:


> if you don't care then why do you bother even bringing it up?



Let's keep this a screenshot thread shall we, less we risk getting this closed or upsetting anyone.......


----------



## ADE

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Let's keep this a screenshot thread shall we, less we risk getting this closed or upsetting anyone.......



right. I was just simply just wanting a challenge in game.


----------



## Shane

Just got Half life:2 Deathmatch and Half life 2:Lost coast thanks to Leetkyle informing us about the giveaway.

This game is awesome and the effects are great

Heres some of my screenshots of Death match,Ive only played a few minuites of lost coast so ar so i didnt take any screenshots of that 
































That server only had 3 of us there so....


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I set the blood to bananas.
And I killed him and took his AK-47. Lol.


----------



## The_Other_One

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pc3NDhgKNow

I was asked about using a capture card to capture the game rather than using something like FRAPS.  So, here's a bit of action from Need For Speed Most Wanted.  Yes...I enabled a cheat at the end 

...bleh...  And Youtube destroyed it.


----------



## 4NGU$

whats a capture card ???


----------



## g4m3rof1337

4NGU$ said:


> whats a capture card ???



A capture card is a device that can capture TV or stuff from an xbox or a console.

I am sure it can be used in many other ways, but yeah.


You can hook it to a PCI slot or an external one for a laptop or something.


----------



## Ben

The_Other_One said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=pc3NDhgKNow
> 
> I was asked about using a capture card to capture the game rather than using something like FRAPS.  So, here's a bit of action from Need For Speed Most Wanted.  Yes...I enabled a cheat at the end



I love Most Wanted, and you look like a pretty good driver   

Have you finished the game?



> ...bleh...  And Youtube destroyed it.



Talking about the quality of the video? 



4NGU$ said:


> whats a capture card ???



Its basically a TV tuner with added capture features, so you can make videos of what you are doing on the computer. Or Still Images, whatever you want.

EDIT:

gamer beat me to it


----------



## The_Other_One

> I love Most Wanted, and you look like a pretty good driver


Hehehe, thanks 



> Have you finished the game?


Yup



> Talking about the quality of the video?


Yup²


----------



## Darman

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I set the blood to bananas.
> And I killed him and took his AK-47. Lol.



How do you do that?


----------



## kof2000




----------



## ThatGuy16

pic from test drive unlimited





a little sized down


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


> pic from test drive unlimited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little sized down



That game sucks doesn't it?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

The_Other_One said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=pc3NDhgKNow
> 
> I was asked about using a capture card to capture the game rather than using something like FRAPS.  So, here's a bit of action from Need For Speed Most Wanted.  Yes...I enabled a cheat at the end
> 
> ...bleh...  And Youtube destroyed it.



Is the quality and compression better than with Fraps?


----------



## ThatGuy16

INTELCRAZY said:


> That game sucks doesn't it?


i dont think so, best test drive yet and far better than NFS with the open environment IMO...graphics are good too


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


> i dont think so, best test drive yet and far better than NFS with the open environment IMO...graphics are good too



Yes, and the sound ruines it all. I like the playability, NFS is made by EA and from what I have seen, EA doesn't have half as many problems that Atari has.


----------



## The_Other_One

INTELCRAZY said:


> Is the quality and compression better than with Fraps?



Only if you're doing video at 640x480.  There's practically no strain on your computer while you capture assuming you have an on board encoder as mine does...  But since your converting to TV resolutions, you can't technically capture anything higher than around 640x480...


----------



## leet6thgrader

How do I see which ones have an encoder on newegg?


----------



## ThatGuy16

INTELCRAZY said:


> Yes, and the sound ruines it all. I like the playability, NFS is made by EA and from what I have seen, EA doesn't have half as many problems that Atari has.


Yeah, thats true


----------



## g4m3rof1337

He killed me, as you can see in the top right corner. And I spawned and killed him.


----------



## leet6thgrader

awp...............


----------



## g4m3rof1337

leet6thgrader said:


> awp...............



Yeah...

It was a surfing map.

Annoying people kept spawn killing.

I decided to snipe.


----------



## patrickv

*RESIDENT EVIL 4 i just so love this game)*

I've beaten resident evil twice now and this is the third time am playing.I manage to buy the ROCKET LAUNCHER  (infinite ammo) and now am gonna buy the CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (infinite ammo also) which costs 100000 points.


----------



## kof2000

the game actually looks better on the gamecube.


----------



## kof2000

INTELCRAZY said:


> That game sucks doesn't it?



it does, but i like it because i live there and know all those places


----------



## INTELCRAZY

g4m3rof1337 said:


> He killed me, as you can see in the top right corner. And I spawned and killed him.



I love screenshots like that, look at mine a while back from BF2. I owned that guy like 3 times.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

kof2000 said:


> it does, but i like it because i live there and know all those places



That's cool, is there really a Ferrari dealer every mile of road?


----------



## kof2000

i dont recall there being a ferrari dealer. theres mercedes though  places and streets are not made up but somethings they just threw in there.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

kof2000 said:


> i dont recall there being a ferrari dealer. theres mercedes though  places and streets are not made up but somethings they just threw in there.



I was just kidding, must be nice to live in paradise year-round


----------



## kof2000

we could use some snow though! 

halo 2 vista


----------



## Geoff

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> It was a surfing map.
> 
> Annoying people kept spawn killing.
> 
> I decided to snipe.



What server is that?  I've been looking for a good RPG server.


----------



## eric92park

hehe i should get halo 2 since i just bought vista


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

kof2000 said:


> we could use some snow though!
> 
> halo 2 vista



Wow, those are really nice graphics; is it a FMV?


----------



## ADE

kof2000 said:


> we could use some snow though!
> 
> halo 2 vista



that cant be halo 2!!!


----------



## ThatGuy16

wow, that looks hawt


----------



## kobaj

Lol, thats NOT halo2 vista, I HAVE halo2 vista. Its nothing spectacular. I intended to give you guys a screenshot but then my brother wanted to play and I accidentally forgot before restarting .


----------



## kof2000

jurassic!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Some screens of the new BF2 map



Me manning the .50 cal on top of the M1A2 and two more tanks coming with us(ended in a cool tank battle but I didn't get any pics)




Overall a very fun map especially if you like tanks, apc's, aa vehicles, and jets because that's pretty much all it is


----------



## Kornowski

Looks like a good map! I take it, it's large?


----------



## kof2000

finally got fraps to install


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Kornowski said:


> Looks like a good map! I take it, it's large?



Extremely, very laggy too so get a good server that's close to you!


----------



## Jack Bauer

ADE said:


> that cant be halo 2!!!



It isnt Halo 2 it is Unreal Tournament 2007.


----------



## MasterEVC

Jack Bauer said:


> It isnt Halo 2 it is Unreal Tournament 2007.


Thats exactly what it is. Ive seen this screenshot a long time ago. Looks very nice though 

I wanna see some Halo 2 Vista shots


----------



## MasterEVC

Here are some Forza 2 screenshots Ive taken:


----------



## kof2000

thats some awful paintjob.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I started playing Battlefield 2142 again today. My first knife kill.


----------



## MasterEVC

kof2000 said:


> thats some awful paintjob.


On the Celica? It came like that


----------



## its ME2

Hi nice screenies. What fps games work good with vista 32-bit??


----------



## vroom_skies

Most should work fine.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Halo 2 Vista.


----------



## Kornowski

Any good?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Halo 2 Vista?

Yeah.


Amazing.

I have an advantage on some people. Lol.

There using a keyboard and mouse. And I am using my Xbox 360 controller.


----------



## MatrixEVO

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Halo 2 Vista?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> I have an advantage on some people. Lol.
> 
> There using a keyboard and mouse. And I am using my Xbox 360 controller.



Does the controller work seamlessly, or do you have to program it in the game?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Works as soon as you plug it in. 
And all the buttons are the same.


----------



## zaroba

who says you have to leave your pc to see nature?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Where is that? I don't remember anywhere like that in Oblivion

Another shot of Highway Tampa



Me driving a tank with my buddy supporting me when we got to the point up ahead I ended up getting two tank kills 3 machine gun infantry kills and my .50cal got 5 more


----------



## Kornowski

looks like an awesome map redbull!

Some of RS: Vegas, looks really good with my new 7950GT


----------



## Tayl

Heres a screenshot of the new Tomb Raider. Although it being a .jpeg doesn't really give the games graphics it's due.






I must say that it does actually look a lot better than this screenshot gives out.

Breaks.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Kornowski said:


> looks like an awesome map redbull!
> 
> Some of RS: Vegas, looks really good with my new 7950GT



That looks great! How well does it run?


----------



## Kornowski

> That looks great! How well does it run?



Very, Full everthing and it works great!


----------



## kof2000




----------



## SimpleSimon

I took this before I remember the graphics weren't on high, but it still came out alright.


----------



## Tayl

kof2000 said:


>



You only there? . I'm stuck where I am. I can't get passed that part that I took in my screenshot a few posts up. Bloody game :\.

Breaks.


----------



## kof2000

i was just having fun trying to get flawless victory on that t rex


----------



## Tayl

Did you use the spike logs to take him out or did you make the same mistake I did and do it entirely with your pistols only? .

Breaks.


----------



## kof2000

pistol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Making an FPS game.
One of the levels I am working on. 







If I work on this for the next couple days, I should have it complete by the weekend. And then I will try and host it online. Or at my LAN party.


----------



## Maddhatter

reminds me of that dude from grandmas boy lol insert weird techno music


----------



## kobaj

What engine are you using g4m3rof1337? Im guessing dark basic?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

FPS Creator


----------



## Tayl

Another one for you:






Breaks.


----------



## Shane

Breaks said:


> Another one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaks.



shes got extreamly sweaty legs ...they look wet and shiny


----------



## Kornowski

> shes got extreamly sweaty legs



Trust you to look at her legs 

Although, they're extremely tight shorts she has on!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Trust you to look at her legs



lol you cant miss it because they are so shiny


----------



## kof2000

she gets shiny legs everytime you throw her into the water.


----------



## Kornowski

> she gets shiny legs everytime you throw her into the water.



Hhmmm, This game sounds interesting


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Hhmmm, This game sounds interesting



Lmao


----------



## Kornowski

> Lmao



What, I'm being deadly serious


----------



## Tayl

Yeah I'd just been in the water, as you can see her top is very wet, as is her legs etc . She gets even more interesting when you crouch and walk. Wobble motion in her lovely behind is almost hypnotic :O.

Breaks.


----------



## 99F

Breaks reminds me of this guy.


----------



## Kornowski

> Breaks reminds me of this guy.



Please don't spam the forum, it's not big, nor is it smart...


----------



## kof2000

tight pants and sweaty legs are not the point of this game.


----------



## Kornowski

> Yeah I'd just been in the water, as you can see her top is very wet, as is her legs etc . She gets even more interesting when you crouch and walk. Wobble motion in her lovely behind is almost hypnotic :O



I'm interested in seeing some more screenshots of this game now, keep them coming.



> tight pants and sweaty legs are not the point of this game



Yeah, but they help


----------



## 4NGU$

^^ pervert


----------



## Kornowski

> ^^ pervert



Pffft, Pfft, Pfft, Pfff... Erm, What, No, Pffft, Shut-Up, What! Pfffft

Nah, it looks a decent game...


----------



## 4NGU$

yeh exactly loooks hey hey loooooooks 
i think you've been looking to much hey think you might wanna stop now just maybe


----------



## kof2000

i'll take some behind  shots of lara when i get home


----------



## ADE




----------



## ADE




----------



## ADE




----------



## hpi

Shit!

Ade what game is that? It looks sick!


----------



## Cromewell

It's Rainbow Six Vegas. Great game.

How come you are always out of ammo in those screen shots?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Cromewell said:


> It's Rainbow Six Vegas. Great game.
> 
> How come you are always out of ammo in those screen shots?



he dont need no stinkin ammo...he can just fight his way through the game


----------



## ADE

ThatGuy16 said:


> he dont need no stinkin ammo...he can just fight his way through the game



Yeah! I punch here and there. lol...stupid blind fire...


----------



## patrickv

completed the game again,men am tired of playing it..lol


----------



## kof2000




----------



## kof2000




----------



## kof2000




----------



## kof2000




----------



## kof2000




----------



## kobaj

Which are real, which are crysis. I have some more somwhere.


----------



## Shane

all i can say is if crysis does turn out like those pics its gonna be so awesome...but pretty demanding on graphics

i bet 2x 8800 would do that just fine in SLI


----------



## kof2000

looks like farcry


----------



## Shane

kof2000 said:


> looks like farcry



but 10x nicer...looks real lol

but i wont believe those screenshots until i actualy see the game myself


----------



## kof2000

they have videos of the game in action and it looks like them.


----------



## kof2000

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6-e1Ze_ATg


----------



## ThatGuy16

kof2000 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6-e1Ze_ATg



That game would own my graphics card....looks like a awesome game though 

_maybe one of these days..._


----------



## kof2000




----------



## ThatGuy16

^^^show off^^^


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Cromewell

I might have to get tomb raider legend, I haven't played a good adventure game in eons. Is it any good?


----------



## kof2000

anniversary is the best in the series. legend is good too


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, The new Tomb Raider looks really good


----------



## ThatGuy16

Crysis-$58...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832130014


----------



## kof2000

when is the release date though. it is just a preorder. i mean halo 3 preorders but is not coming out until september lol.


----------



## ADE

Omg! I Soooo Want That!!!!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Hmm... Someone needs to find a site that shows a Crysis video, that isn't downsized, like Youtube's.


----------



## ADE

http://www.crysis-online.com/


----------



## Smurf Manser

*my screenshot*

This is a weird glitch I found when I was unlocking some map area in Guild Wars Prophecies.  The ancient oakheart there is labeled as a lvl 5 lynx but it had the skills and hp of the oakheart.  it was just called a lynx and called lvl 5.


----------



## patrickv

Xpand rally extreme


----------



## kof2000




----------



## kof2000




----------



## Geoff

Here are some from Halo 2.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

How does that play for you OMEGA?

I get a little lag while jumping... 

And how do I get fraps to work lol


----------



## kof2000

it should work automatically when you installed it on default.


----------



## Kornowski

Why does it look so bad, I expected it to look a lot better.


----------



## 4NGU$

kof2000 said:


>



lol this screen is boss 
its like art lol


----------



## kof2000

it was ahead of its time  look at those grahics.


----------



## Geoff

g4m3rof1337 said:


> How does that play for you OMEGA?
> 
> I get a little lag while jumping...
> 
> And how do I get fraps to work lol


I have it maxed out, and I get a constant 60fps (capped).  I dont watch the framerates constantly, but I havent seen it go under 60.



Kornowski said:


> Why does it look so bad, I expected it to look a lot better.


It deffinitely isnt as good as I thought, it looks pretty much the same as Halo 2 on the 360.  But what do you expect for a game desiged for the original XBox?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

If I upgrade to 2gb ram, oc my cpu and gpu while on stock fans.
Will I notice no more lag and better graphics? 


Thanks.


----------



## ADE

yes.


----------



## Geoff

g4m3rof1337 said:


> If I upgrade to 2gb ram, oc my cpu and gpu while on stock fans.
> Will I notice no more lag and better graphics?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


You should expect it to dip to around 50fps or so when theres an explosion, but as long as it doesnt dip to around 30 or lower, you should be fine anyways.


----------



## ADE

hay, do a video with fraps!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Where do I get the program that over clocks my 7900gs, and where should I set it, it will be on stock cooling.
And, how high should I get my cpu on stock cooling.


And I will be logging back on Halo 2 PC, I will a video then.
I am just debating on playing on my 17'' or trying my 32''. 


Thanks


----------



## ADE

btw, when doing a video, you can expect up to a 70% performance drop, depending on your setup. if you do what you said, you may only look at a 30-40% drop in FPS.


----------



## kof2000




----------



## kof2000




----------



## kof2000




----------



## kof2000




----------



## ADE

into the classics huh?


----------



## Geoff

ADE said:


> hay, do a video with fraps!



I'll make one of Halo 2 

But I must warn you, i'm not very good


----------



## INTELCRAZY

[-0MEGA-];687889 said:
			
		

> I'll make one of Halo 2
> 
> But I must warn you, i'm not very good



Sweet I have been dying to see someone make some good ones in H2


----------



## Geoff

I made one using FRAPS, but Movie Maker saw them as audio for some reason, even though they play in WMP11 as a video...


----------



## ADE

AVI does that. not may things support it. but my movie maker works. so does my windows media player...hmm... i think you need to download a special codic or something.


----------



## 99F

Save it as WMP


----------



## Tayl

kof2000 those actual screenshots you've taken or are you digging those up on the net? The only ones I recognise are the doom one and the mario one :\.

Breaks.


----------



## monoman

kof2000 said:


>



Is that ninja gaiden on PC? Great game on the xbox, but never played it on PC. Doom is a classic too.


----------



## 99F

no KOF just likes to take pictures that devs took and post them here


----------



## speedyink

Playing games on my laptop


----------



## Good Ol' Ramos

How's about some Call of Duty 2?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Rainbow Six shot looking out over the city of Las Vegas


----------



## kof2000




----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> Playing games on my laptop



your lappy has excellent graphics..i wouldnt think a laptop would be able to produce those good graphics but those are good 

especialy the Test drive unlimited screenys.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Nevakonaza said:


> your lappy has excellent graphics..i wouldnt think a laptop would be able to produce those good graphics but those are good
> 
> especialy the Test drive unlimited screenys.



*Scoffs*, I hope they have good graphics with these prices 

http://voodoopc.com/sellpage/sellpage.aspx?spid=74


----------



## Shane

INTELCRAZY said:


> *Scoffs*, I hope they have good graphics with these prices
> 
> http://voodoopc.com/sellpage/sellpage.aspx?spid=74


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

kof2000 said:


>



This is a screenshot of a video........

I'm sorry but you fail..........


----------



## vroom_skies

Here is one of my all time favorite SS.
FEAR:






Bob


----------



## ADE

you would think fear would take advantage of a PhysX card, wouldn't you?


----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> your lappy has excellent graphics..i wouldnt think a laptop would be able to produce those good graphics but those are good
> 
> especialy the Test drive unlimited screenys.



Thanks

It's crazy, my laptop can do HDR but my desktop can't


----------



## kof2000




----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## kobaj

Thats halo:zero ya?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah.


----------



## monoman

Pitfall...









Badass game


----------



## Geoff




----------



## patrickv

Hey Omega, you done kill everyone now you gonna kill your own self ?...lol


----------



## patrickv




----------



## kof2000




----------



## Geoff

patrickv said:


> Hey Omega, you done kill everyone now you gonna kill your own self ?...lol



lol


----------



## PabloTeK

Nothing too interesting; I just got bored with an M1 Grande:


----------



## 4NGU$

Far Cry 







far cry in computer forum 






 far cry in prison 






far cry in Liverpool 






far cry in Guantanamo bay


----------



## cdanik

All really nice graphics, but a long list.


----------



## Shane

is that a zombie server [-0MEGA-]?
looks awesome.....can you play that map on HL2EATHMATCH?


----------



## Itanda

http://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=winninggungamehb5.jpg

I know its very faint but it says EE Pvt. Crystalbitz woot (means i won gungame) btw EE is evil empire the clan i am in  I am not Pfc instand of Pvt


----------



## Geoff

Nevakonaza said:


> is that a zombie server [-0MEGA-]?
> looks awesome.....can you play that map on HL2EATHMATCH?



Yup, I love zombie servers, it's all I play now


----------



## Shane

[-0MEGA-];692978 said:
			
		

> Yup, I love zombie servers, it's all I play now



can you play it on HL2eathmatch?
by Ip?

ive been playing the BF2 demo again...seriusly thinking about getting it to replace warrock.











Lol i sneaked up behind him and put explosives on his tank






These two guys were acting wierd lol...keep jumping at each other lol





I got a lucky shot from the chopper


----------



## Geoff

You can only play it on CSS, not HL2M.


----------



## monoman

Nice screenies Neva. I hate it when everyone just starts team killing each other for the choppers on that demo level. Theres always some sneaky sniper at the top randomnly killing everyone lol. Good game though


----------



## Shane

monoman said:


> Nice screenies Neva. I hate it when everyone just starts team killing each other for the choppers on that demo level. Theres always some sneaky sniper at the top randomnly killing everyone lol. Good game though



yeah luckly on that server team kill was disabled so no team killing nubs

i find the choppers hard to fly on BF2 where on warrock im ok and dodge missiles lol

Thanks for the reply Omaga


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah luckly on that server team kill was disabled so no team killing nubs
> 
> i find the choppers hard to fly on BF2 where on warrock im ok and dodge missiles lol
> 
> Thanks for the reply Omaga



I love flying choppers in bf2


----------



## The_Other_One

Dirt KILLS my 7600GT!  I was really hoping it would last another year before needing an upgrade   I'll probably just deal with it, but the game could look much better!






Running at 1024x768 with medium settings then shrunk


----------



## Kornowski

> I love flying choppers in bf2



As do I


----------



## kof2000




----------



## bobshoy

@ redrider, that pink bug happens all the time to me, have to minimize then bring it up then everything is sweet.


----------



## 99F

Kof why do you keep posting images of games that you don't take you are just wasting bandwidth of VideoGamesBlog


----------



## Computerwiz

99F said:


> Kof why do you keep posting images of games that you don't take you are just wasting bandwidth of VideoGamesBlog



Because he is a ****in idiot.


----------



## mrjack

Computerwiz said:


> Because he is a ****in idiot.



Maybe you should read this thread before you get yourself banned?

Edit:
Oops, too late. Didn't notice it said banned under his username.


----------



## 99F

Gosh he is my idol lol..

BF2...


----------



## ThatGuy16

im so buying BF2 after trying the demo


----------



## 99F

Don't. It's nothing like the demo - 10x more glitchy.


----------



## ThatGuy16

99F said:


> Don't. It's nothing like the demo - 10x more glitchy.



im desprite, im getting sick of playing the same games over and over ....i cant wait til crysis comes out


----------



## kof2000

more classics


----------



## Kornowski

kof2000 is a very valuable member here at CF! 



> Someone ban him



So, No!


----------



## kof2000

i need to get a wii


----------



## Kornowski

Is called a 'Screenshot Thread'

Not

'Post Only Screenshots of a Game That You Have On Your Computer"

No, he actually helps people out!

I'm not trying to start an argument, I'm just making a point.


----------



## kof2000

if he actually look through the 491 pages  i've posted a bunch of my own


----------



## 4NGU$

second that Kof helps out alot 


more farcry 




































BOOM !!!


----------



## kof2000

last pic got corrupted


----------



## Shane

4NGU$ said:


> second that Kof helps out alot
> 
> 
> more farcry



nice screenies mate....what GFX card you got it running on?

heard about that special lightting effet you can use in far cry with nVidia cards?


----------



## 4NGU$

i have the same GPU as you lol 
im going to have to get a new one soon  

nope not heard of that


----------



## Shane

4NGU$ said:


> i have the same GPU as you lol
> im going to have to get a new one soon
> 
> nope not heard of that



oh lol i didnt know you had the same card.

what card you thinking of getting next?

i want a whole new pc...my 9600 pro gives up on Battlefield 2 on medium settings in some places
and if i enable 1x anti aliasing  in BF2 it goes all wierd and you cant see any of the map lol


----------



## 4NGU$

yeh i cant get aa on anything 
i want a whole new pc 
but for now im going to buy a second hand  ATI x850 agp


----------



## Shane

4NGU$ said:


> yeh i cant get aa on anything
> i want a whole new pc
> but for now im going to buy a second hand  ATI x850 agp



you the one buying it off danny?

yeah the X850 will be way way better.


----------



## zaroba

Redbull{wings} said:


> Where is that? I don't remember anywhere like that in Oblivion



heh, a very late answer to the question...

its in oblivion if you have the Natural Landscapes and Distant LOD mods.


----------



## speedyink

What does the "natural landscapes" mod do?


----------



## Kornowski

> you the one buying it off danny?







> yeah the X850 will be way way better.



http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=58&card2=75

Not trying to make your card look bad or anything, just showing Chris


----------



## zaroba

speedyink said:


> What does the "natural landscapes" mod do?



sorry, its actually called Unique Landscapes.  theres around 10 different areas so far that can be installed.   overall, they retexture plants etc to give them a more realistic look, adds more of them and things like wildlife, rocks, etc, and adds plants etc with a much greater scale variety to make everything look much more natural.

a before and after pic from tessource.net


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=58&card2=75
> 
> Not trying to make your card look bad or anything, just showing Chris




how dare you make fun of my little 9600 lmao...just joking 

nah i know,Obviusly the x850 is gonna kick the 9600 pro cards backside into next week because its newer technology

i think you will like it 4ngus


----------



## kof2000

seems that 9600 can run any game


----------



## 4NGU$

Nevakonaza said:


> how dare you make fun of my little 9600 lmao...just joking
> 
> nah i know,Obviusly the x850 is gonna kick the 9600 pro cards backside into next week because its newer technology
> 
> i think you will like it 4ngus




i think i will 

and after that a new mobo cpu ram ......  the list goes on lol 
i have to get a job this week


----------



## ThatGuy16

ehh, i cant wait until i get a new card...i paid almost $300 for this sucker about 1 1/2 yrs ago lol, that 9600 is still hangin in there though


----------



## Kornowski

> seems that 9600 can run any game





> that 9600 is still hangin in there though



It is hanging in there isn't it!



> how dare you make fun of my little 9600 lmao...just joking



lol


----------



## Kornowski

Such an awesome game!


----------



## Shane

Nice dan,

You got it maxed out? looks like it


----------



## ADE

Nevakonaza said:


> nice screenies mate....what GFX card you got it running on?
> 
> heard about that special lightting effet you can use in far cry with nVidia cards?



its called HDR. I just posted a thread comparing with and without it via youtube video i made. check it out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFoCKDqrd0g


----------



## Shane

ADE said:


> its called HDR. I just posted a thread comparing with and without it via youtube video i made. check it out.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFoCKDqrd0g



nice.....Far cry still looks awesome without it but yeah looks even better with it.

Why is it ATI cards cant do this?...its only nVidia isnt it?


----------



## kof2000

they can but apparently not the 9600


----------



## ADE

shader 3.0 or something... no clue actually...


----------



## Shane

kof2000 said:


> they can but apparently not the 9600







ADE said:


> shader 3.0 or something... no clue actually...



ahh that explains it then...my 9600 is that old it only has Shader 2.0


----------



## kof2000

at least it supports windows aero


----------



## Kornowski

> Nice dan,
> 
> You got it maxed out? looks like it



Yup! Sure have


----------



## kof2000

farcry running on integrated graphics


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Kornowski said:


> Such an awesome game!



Wow, those look just as good as the 360 version.


----------



## Archangel

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Wow, those look just as good as the 360 version.



on a good pc, it looks better than on the xbox btw


----------



## ADE

i do over the max settings. forcing more AA making it look even better.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Kornowski

> on a good pc, it looks better than on the xbox btw



What are you implying?



> i do over the max settings. forcing more AA making it look even better



Let's see then.
and how?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> What are you implying?



i think Archangel just means that with a realy good system like yours it can look just as good,If not better than the Xbox360 graphics


----------



## Kornowski

> i think Archangel just means that with a realy good system like yours it can look just as good,If not better than the Xbox360 graphics



lol, I hope so


----------



## Apathetic

Just cs 1.6 zombies lol.  Unfortunately we were getting owned.  I had the highest score for ct's though, 5 and 6 lol.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

A jet shot over Gulf of Oman





My perfect score for that round didn't die once and got gold at the end.


----------



## ThatGuy16

ahh, wish i could take screens of bf2...but when i paste they come out solid black.

Btw: your post count is at 666


----------



## Kornowski

> ahh, wish i could take screens of bf2...but when i paste they come out solid black.



I think it's something like F12, but there's a key, check the cotrols, it saves them to the BF2 folder


----------



## DrCuddles

ThatGuy16 said:


> Btw: your post count is at 666



Hahah, this post must be evil then!!!!!
Remember the tower battle at chris' Dan 

And the Sniper Hunter Game, they took far too long for anything to happen, we should make Vids of us, from each point of view, i've been making Videos in Garry's Mod and its the singlemost coolest/funniest Mod i have ever played! And its MultiPlayer capable, its just so funny


----------



## Kornowski

> Remember the tower battle at chris' Dan
> 
> And the Sniper Hunter Game, they took far too long for anything to happen, we should make Vids of us, from each point of view



That was awesome! But you are right, it did take too long! we should make a video, it'd be awesome!


----------



## DrCuddles

Stich it together, have Spectators taking other Angles, we'll make an epic battle with super sniper shots that go from the scope and on fire flick right next to the guy geting shot so you cna see him die, we should meet up and brain storm 

Do you have FRAPs danny? I finally found a way to get it to jsut record my PC sounds and not my microphone lol, what a relief, no more swearing Half Life Characters


----------



## Kornowski

> Stich it together, have Spectators taking other Angles, we'll make an epic battle with super sniper shots that go from the scope and on fire flick right next to the guy geting shot so you cna see him die, we should meet up and brain storm
> 
> Do you have FRAPs danny? I finally found a way to get it to jsut record my PC sounds and not my microphone lol, what a relief, no more swearing Half Life Characters



Yeah, that'd be good, we'll have to have another LAN thing some time!

Yeah, I've got FRAPS  You'll have to show me how


----------



## Redbull{wings}

ThatGuy16 said:


> ahh, wish i could take screens of bf2...but when i paste they come out solid black.
> 
> Btw: your post count is at 666




press prt scr and bf2 should save two copies of the shot into your my documents/battlefield 2/screenshots folder


sweet stuff didn't even notice my post count


----------



## shenry

I just use xfire for screen shots. By pressing s and scroll lock it makes a screen shot.However it puts the logo on it.But I dont mind.They host it for you as well.See mine below:


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> I think it's something like F12, but there's a key, check the cotrols, it saves them to the BF2 folder



Dude thanks...thats the first game i have seen to work like that....in that case, here are a couple..








some guy fixin the chopper


----------



## Redbull{wings}

ThatGuy16 said:


> some guy fixin the chopper



Highway Tampa?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Redbull{wings} said:


> Highway Tampa?



Yeah


----------



## Good Ol' Ramos

Figure out this game...


----------



## 4NGU$

rainbow six ?


----------



## elmarcorulz

4NGU$ said:


> rainbow six ?



..Vegas


----------



## ADE

yup.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I'll post some screens from the Enemy Territory: Quake Wars beta once it gets finished installing.  I can't wait!

EDIT: IT DIDN'T WORK!!! NOW IM MAD


----------



## Apathetic

Guild Wars


----------



## cuffless

really not that impressed with this game


----------



## kobaj

Kids these days dont know a good game if it smacked them in the face *shakes head.* 

Your a little right though, it was 2-3 years late for it to be released on pc, just get to some later levels, then it gets more fun. Plus the multiplay!


----------



## ADE

never played halo 2. there for, i couldn't compaine cuz i don't know what happens.


----------



## cuffless

kobaj said:


> Kids these days dont know a good game if it smacked them in the face *shakes head.*
> 
> Your a little right though, it was 2-3 years late for it to be released on pc, just get to some later levels, then it gets more fun. Plus the multiplay!



multiplay isnt going to happen for me. the graphics are the main dissapointment + so far its exactly the same as i played on my xbox years ago


----------



## Kornowski

Got the Demo of Collin McCrea Dirt, it runs on Ultra just fine, I'll post some shots up in a bit  For now, more playing


----------



## K3rupt

Black And White 2 Screen Shot

My Animal XD







And here is my 3rd Town






Black and White 2 is a AWSOME Game, Love it so Much!


----------



## ADE

what do you do in it?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

ADE said:


> what do you do in it?



It's like a half city sim, half war sim, half tomigotchi........

It's a decent game with fairly decent graphics although glitchy as hell......


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Got the Demo of Collin McCrea Dirt, it runs on Ultra just fine, I'll post some shots up in a bit  For now, more playing



ohh great...look farward to seeing them

heres some of my playin warrock.

i purchased the Winchester,Its great

im Shanely in the game











the shotgun is sticking through her lol


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Some of my old pics........  I'm probably play again once i get my new lappy.......

They have an in-game option called 'distortion' or something that's suppose to add artistic distortion but it just ends up messing with your graphics so some of these screenies may or may not have it enabled.......

Yay!  Furries......








































As you can tell, my wolf is a lot healthier looking......


----------



## ADE

can you force anti aliasing on warrock?


----------



## Shane

ADE said:


> can you force anti aliasing on warrock?



i havnt a clue to be honest lol..how do you try?

i have it maxed out but warrock doesnt need high system requirements anyway


----------



## ADE

is warrok free?


----------



## Shane

ADE said:


> is warrok free?



yes..but you can purchase premium.

my premium just expired so im back to free again,Many of the good weapons are only available to premium members though for example that shotgun in my piccy requires 5th slot which is premium.

The Korean warrock is 10x better than the warrock im running because it has more weapons,Less lag,More maps and they havnt locked everything down like this version has.
also it has blood splatters

i wish i could run the Korean warrock


----------



## The_Other_One

Unfortunetly I couldn't get a better angle...  You actually can't change the view at all during replays...  Just take my word for it, I'm moving and I do make the curve


----------



## ThatGuy16

Track Mania Nations?


----------



## The_Other_One

ThatGuy16 said:


> Track Mania Nations?



That's what it says in the background


----------



## ThatGuy16

The_Other_One said:


> That's what it says in the background



Ohh it does....lol


----------



## ADE

used to love that game. everyone loved me. I used to joke a lot like "man, my car insurance does NOT cover this" and "DUDE HE JUST JACKED MY CAR!!!" and make the horn go off, and "crap I'm stuck in reverse....STUPID USED CAR LOT MANAGER! THIS IS THE LAST TIME I EVER BUY USED AGAIN!!!" etc. i got a lot of friends like that.


----------



## Tayl

Some screenshots of the new mod Insurgency:











Breaks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

A picture of me in Battle Field 2. 
I got another flag capture shortly after that.


----------



## Good Ol' Ramos

A guy about to fall on me in Call of Duty 2, then a replay scene from Secret Weapons Over Normandy, or as I call it: Extremely underrated game...


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Breaks said:


> Some screenshots of the new mod Insurgency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaks.



How is it? I thought it looked pretty good on the site


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some DIRT screens, I ordered the full game and a 360 controller 






















Track Mania Nations is an awesome game, I just installed it the other day. Try some of the Pro levels, they get insane 
It's just a shame you can't play against other cars at the same time in single player.


----------



## Tayl

Redbull{wings} said:


> How is it? I thought it looked pretty good on the site



I've been talking about it with someone in this thread if you want to have the full read of my opinion on it (towards the end of the thread):

http://www.computerforum.com/84112-what-multiplayer-online-games-do-you-play.html

In short though, for a beta it's bloody amazing .

Breaks.


----------



## Shane

Breaks said:


> Some screenshots of the new mod Insurgency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaks.



what game is that breaks?

looks wesome,It cant ba battlefield 2 right?

nice screens kornowski...great graphics


----------



## Tayl

Nevakonaza said:


> what game is that breaks?
> 
> looks wesome,It cant ba battlefield 2 right?
> 
> nice screens kornowski...great graphics



That's the mew Insurgency mod for steam . Free to download.

Breaks.


----------



## Shane

what game do you need to play it?


----------



## Tayl

None, as far as I know. All you need to do is have a steam account, have SDK base installed (which is a free feature within the tools section of Steam), download and install the game for free and away you go.

Breaks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Shane

Breaks said:


> That's the mew Insurgency mod for steam . Free to download.
> 
> Breaks.



hey thanks im downloading it now.

but it looks like you need HL2 to play it ..i only have HL2M


----------



## The_Other_One




----------



## Good Ol' Ramos

Ah, good ol' Resident Evil 4... amazing game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

More screen shots from Track Mania Nation. 

I built my own half pipes. 

The First One.




The Second One.




The Third One.







In the second one you can see in the background, the road I made to drop into the half pipes.
And in the third one was a lower half pipe, and you can see the second one.

I saved the maps so I can host them online and maybe at the LAN party.


----------



## Tayl

Nevakonaza said:


> hey thanks im downloading it now.
> 
> but it looks like you need HL2 to play it ..i only have HL2M



Ah. As I have quite a lot of games within my steam account I wasn't sure if you required any of them or not. Don't forget to download the patch. That patch which was released today in the early hours fixes a lot of bugs. Surprisingly one of the FPS bugs is now fixed. Originally on full detail graphics I was getting around 25FPS, but now since the patch it's shot up to 120 average.

Breaks.


----------



## Shane

well i downloaded it but ive been reading up on it and apparently it requires the Source Base SDK....and it should appear in the Tools options if you are allowed to play it or not...well obviusly it requires HL2 because i dont have it therefore Source Base SDK is not showing up for me to install

ohh well yet another game i cant try

But i heard theres one annoying thing about that game and i dont know if its true breaks but,Do you have to wait until everyone on your tem has been killed before you respawn again?

someone was complaining it takes too long and gets boring


----------



## Tayl

No that's not entirely true at all. The game is, depending on the map play mode, is based on reinforcements. To stop people from not doing their objectives you are required to capture points on the map so that people can spawn at that point and in turn when capturing your team gets more respawn amounts. When you die, you have to wait for the next reinforcement batch (which is usually every 20 seconds). If you haven't captured any points and have used all the reinforcements and the few people who are alive aren't bothering to capture, then yes, at that point you have to wait for them to die, or until they capture another point.

Breaks.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

to download source sdk you only need a game that uses the source engine


----------



## Shane

Redbull{wings} said:


> to download source sdk you only need a game that uses the source engine



Well doesnt HL2 : Deathmatch  & Lost coast use Source engine?

i have them both just not HL2.

i got them from the ATI promotion thingy but i see nowhere in Steam to download the source sdk


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

The_Other_One said:


>



I was talking to my friend who is pretty gun savvy and he said with guns like the Broken Butterfly (I think they're considered magnums.......?), you have to hold the gun and recoil in a certain way (holding the gun in front of you with your elbows bent and letting swing over your head when you fire....) or you'll end up breaking you're wrists of something because they're that strong........


----------



## The_Other_One

bumblebee_tuna said:


> I was talking to my friend who is pretty gun savvy and he said with guns like the Broken Butterfly (I think they're considered magnums.......?), you have to hold the gun and recoil in a certain way (holding the gun in front of you with your elbows bent and letting swing over your head when you fire....) or you'll end up breaking you're wrists of something because they're that strong........


Haha, well that one pictured was the hand cannon.  With recoil like it has, I'm quite sure it would break your wrists eventually


----------



## The_Other_One




----------



## Kornowski

T_O_O how do you change the camera angle during a replay? Man, it looks awesome. Only nVidea users get to have the highest graphics too


----------



## kof2000

plays better on the xbox though.


----------



## ghost

Ear infection Kof2000?


----------



## kof2000

getting rid of the wax


----------



## ghost

Nice


----------



## kof2000

$100 for a tiny bottle of eardrop that will only last me a week lmao


----------



## ranzy

how do you take screenshots?


----------



## Shane

ranzy said:


> how do you take screenshots?



if you download fraps you can take them with that....just set the screenshot button to whatever you want and set them to be sent to desktop when youve taken them.


then just upload the screenshots to Imageshack or Photobucket.


----------



## The_Other_One

Kornowski said:


> T_O_O how do you change the camera angle during a replay? Man, it looks awesome. Only nVidea users get to have the highest graphics too



I've not quite figured it out...  Just some tracks have different angles during replays.  And we have higher GFX settings?  Hehe, I figured with all the nVidia banners around we'd get something special


----------



## bluedishwasher

other one, whats that game called, isn't it free?


----------



## The_Other_One

TrackMania Nations, and yes, it's free.


----------



## Kornowski

> I've not quite figured it out... Just some tracks have different angles during replays. And we have higher GFX settings? Hehe, I figured with all the nVidia banners around we'd get something special



Oh right, I've never actually watched a replay all the way though 
Yup, they don't let you forget do they? 

I've ordered a 360 controller, so it should be a little bit easier once that arrives


----------



## 4NGU$

as if your goin to play that if you have dirt


----------



## Kornowski

> as if your goin to play that if you have dirt



True, true, but I'm sure I'll try it out


----------



## Kornowski

Such an awesome game!


----------



## 4NGU$

Wind or swirl pong or something close to that


----------



## Kornowski

Plasma Pong


----------



## The_Other_One

Kornowski said:


> I've ordered a 360 controller, so it should be a little bit easier once that arrives



I've got a MS sidewinder.  I have considered getting a 360 controler as well, but I'm not sure if I'd really get much use out of it.  Honestly I do better with a keyboard or digital pad(like on my sidewinder) than analog sticks...


----------



## Kornowski

> I've got a MS sidewinder. I have considered getting a 360 controler as well, but I'm not sure if I'd really get much use out of it. Honestly I do better with a keyboard or digital pad(like on my sidewinder) than analog sticks...



Well, I've been using my Logitech Attack 3 for DIRT and it's hard to say the least, so I think a controller wouldn't go a miss for me, but it all really depends on what you prefer doesn't it


----------



## Jughead

Here is a screenshot from CSS gungame this a a map that with my old computer it used to be all laggy and with my new computer I was the best player on the server for that round.

I won the round to.

By the way my name is Jack Bauer in the screenshot thats what I use for CS.




Shot at 2007-07-10


----------



## 4NGU$

The_Other_One said:


> I've got a MS sidewinder.  I have considered getting a 360 controler as well, but I'm not sure if I'd really get much use out of it.  Honestly I do better with a keyboard or digital pad(like on my sidewinder) than analog sticks...



i have got the sidewinder 2 and i got a logic 3 controller ( same as a PS2 controller) and its just soo much ore effective and easier to use  than the joystick and keyboard  
even if i have only tested it on track mania nations but really i got the controll so i can get fifa 08 for the PC in October/November


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


>



Graphics looks good on that,Now i can see how poor my graphics are


----------



## Shane

Lol i got bored sniping up there....


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Are you about to jump off?


----------



## Shane

i did yes shortly after doing that wierd pose lol...if you press F11 on warrock he does that pose

i jumped off because there wasnt many people left in the game so it was no longer worth been a sniper so i changd class.


----------



## WestC07

Nevakonaza said:


> Lol i got bored sniping up there....




That helicopter to the left of his canteen looks like it's going to be in bad shape.


----------



## Cromewell

CoH rocks


----------



## Kornowski

Looks awesome Cromewell, is it really good?


----------



## Cromewell

Yes it's great. There is a standalone addon (make sense of that ) coming out for it soon. http://www.companyofheroesgame.com/home.php


----------



## Kornowski

> Yes it's great


I don't normally like stratergy games, but that looks great!



> There is a standalone addon



lol, Kind of strange!


----------



## Shane

WestC07 said:


> That helicopter to the left of his canteen looks like it's going to be in bad shape.



lol yeah the guy jumped out of it and it ended up there.
i hate it when they do that because it takes longer for it to respawn for the team to use again


----------



## Kornowski

I may of hit a tree slightly too fast


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I may of hit a tree slightly too fast



Lol looks like you driven into the path of an incomming train 

Graphics look great


----------



## PabloTeK

Looks like a minor Fender Bender Dan.


----------



## Shane

Just got Prey....the last time i had the demo it was great so i decided to but the full game.

Only just started it though






































Why is it the screenshots look darker than they actualy were

i wonder if i can push my graphics to AA 2x
probably die on me


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Wow, that looks amazing on a 9600 Pro...........


----------



## Shane

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Wow, that looks amazing on a 9600 Pro...........



i know...i didnt expect it to look that good...i have all the settings on maxiumum BUT i havent tried it with AA X2 yet...i dont think it will go much higher than that though


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

I used to have the 9600 Pro and I guess I really underestimated its capabilities.


----------



## Shane

bumblebee_tuna said:


> I used to have the 9600 Pro and I guess I really underestimated its capabilities.



yup people may laugh when i say i have a 9600 pro but its not a bad card at all and considering its age it still does well.


----------



## Kornowski

> Lol looks like you driven into the path of an incomming train
> 
> Graphics look great



lol, I was drifting round a bend at about 90Mph, but because I use the helmet cam (inside view) I can't see where the back end is and it swung out and clipped a tree 



> Looks like a minor Fender Bender Dan



lol, Nothing some paint won't fix 

Shane! That looks fantastic! Wow, Your 9600 is still going strong isn't it! Really awesome dude!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> l
> 
> Shane! That looks fantastic! Wow, Your 9600 is still going strong isn't it! Really awesome dude!



hehe its ok,I think it would look alot better on a new GFX card but yeah its still going strong.
at least i can still play games with decent quality until i get a new rig unlike my mate who has a Nvidia 6200 (AGP) every game he plays on that it looks realy bad so im lucky


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> hehe its ok,I think it would look alot better on a new GFX card but yeah its still going strong.
> at least i can still play games with decent quality until i get a new rig unlike my mate who has a Nvidia 6200 (AGP) every game he plays on that it looks realy bad so im lucky



Yeah, it'd look better, but I don't think there'd be that much difference, if it's already on high, just the AA that makes it a bit better.

I really like the blood on the wrench, it looks awesome! 

I put Track Mania on my sister's laptop before and it looked like crap, but she's happy she can play it, just keeps her out of my hair


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it'd look better, but I don't think there'd be that much difference, if it's already on high, just the AA that makes it a bit better.
> 
> I really like the blood on the wrench, it looks awesome!
> 
> I put Track Mania on my sister's laptop before and it looked like crap, but she's happy she can play it, just keeps her out of my hair



well i havnt actualy tried enabling AA yet...i might try it tommorow and set it to 2x AA,as see if it slows down the game or i lose fps badly.


there is the option to set it to 4x AA and 8x AA but it wont go that far lol

yeah it looks great doesnt it the blood,I think they done a real good job on this game because the graphics and the stuff they put in it look realy good.

hehe yeah anything to keep her out of your hair,Wish i could do something to keep my sis out of mine


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Is the wrench in prey it's "crowbar"?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Redbull{wings} said:


> Is the wrench in prey it's "crowbar"?



Heh, probably.....


----------



## Shane

Redbull{wings} said:


> Is the wrench in prey it's "crowbar"?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

The crowbar is in reference to Half Life's Gordan Freeman's weapon of choice.


----------



## Shane

bumblebee_tuna said:


> The crowbar is in reference to Half Life's Gordan Freeman's weapon of choice.



ahh 

More warrock

he didnt even see me up here lol












Boom


----------



## lovely?

Nevakonaza said:


> hehe its ok,I think it would look alot better on a new GFX card but yeah its still going strong.
> at least i can still play games with decent quality until i get a new rig unlike my mate who has a Nvidia 6200 (AGP) every game he plays on that it looks realy bad so im lucky



hey man, i gotta say, your rig is doing great, but you gotta admit guys prey looks awesome on most any rig, its just a graphically awesome game


----------



## Kornowski

Some more of DiRT 

There's me at the front


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Some more of DiRT
> 
> There's me at the front



That looks great danny...lol whats that flying in the background? someones door?

Heres some more from Prey...im currently stuck at the moment though lol i got lost
i need to read some walkthroughs.





















Danny have you tried Prey?


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Probably, or a piece of banner from around the edge of track 

Nope, I haven't tried it, is it good?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> lol, Probably, or a piece of banner from around the edge of track
> 
> Nope, I haven't tried it, is it good?



hehe,

yeah its a good game,Although sometimes i get lost because theres these walkways that you actualy walk upside down and that and it gets confusing and you end up going the wrong was sometimes or you just cant find a door that will open for some reason lol.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, I know what you mean... I can imagine that it get's confusing, I think I'll stick with shooting and driving things! I've just seen the price of Quad Cores and it irritates me that for £50 more, I could have got a 2.6Ghz Quad Core


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I've just seen the price of Quad Cores and it irritates me that for £50 more, I could have got a 2.6Ghz Quad Core



its always the way isnt it mate. 

i hate it when that happens


----------



## patrickv

i dunno why i keep on playing Zelda Ocarina of Time..lol.
i've finished all temples now to go on and beat Ganondorf


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


>



Nice nade 

how can you play on maps like that though with just orange boxes


----------



## Geoff

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice nade
> 
> how can you play on maps like that though with just orange boxes



There are quite a few of those, their called texture maps


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah.

I love the texture maps. 


Lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Another. Lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Shane

Just got myself *Driver: Parralel Lines* for pc

its a realy nice game...the graphics are good.
i just wish there was a way to have it full screen without the black lines at the top and bottom


----------



## ThatGuy16

I think im going to buy that game, i liked it on ps2 and i know the graphics will look better on pc..


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> I think im going to buy that game, i liked it on ps2 and i know the graphics will look better on pc..



yeah the graphics look much better than Driver 3 on the Ps2 as  i have that.
i bet it will look even better on your X800XL because i can only have it on medium settings or it will lag

does anyone know if you can somehow import cars to the game like replace files with new cars?

like you can in GTA


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah the graphics look much better than Driver 3 on the Ps2 as  i have that.
> i bet it will look even better on your X800XL because i can only have it on medium settings or it will lag
> 
> does anyone know if you can somehow import cars to the game like replace files with new cars?
> 
> like you can in GTA




That would be interesting, since i love modding GTA , Yeah i like my X800XL (even thought what i paid for it a while back i could have bought a 8800gts ) but i can play all my games max/max aa 

I looked around on google but found nothing


----------



## Shane

yep i searched google for modded cars too but nothing...the only annoying thing i dont like about this games is the lack of cars....theres not many to choose from.

unlike GTA


----------



## ThatGuy16

GTA SA Multiplayer 
I get the feeling this server wasn't english lol


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> GTA SA Multiplayer
> I get the feeling this server wasn't english lol



Looks good


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks good



Thanks, i took a few from BF2













Dont know why the first ones bigger


----------



## 99F

Gosh BF2 is so sexy on high.


----------



## Burgerbob

99F said:


> Gosh BF2 is so sexy on high.



Oh man it is. People that play it at 1024X768 with all the options on low... i want to strangle them sometimes. And they have like a 7900GS!


----------



## nh1129

Here are just some random screenshots from my current X800XL (best video card EVER! )  I didn't get any further in tomb raider because I'm not the best at those kind of games so all I could get were some cave shots.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Burgerbob said:


> Oh man it is. People that play it at 1024X768 with all the options on low... i want to strangle them sometimes. And they have like a 7900GS!



lol me too

That looks amazing nh1129 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love modding GTA, i found a nice mod for realy nice grass and trees


----------



## MatrixEVO

ThatGuy16 said:


>




Nice Navigator, but where are your calipers?


----------



## ThatGuy16

MatrixEVO said:


> Nice Navigator, but where are your calipers?



lol, thats the way i roll


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some Modder. ^
He was spinning really fast, getting auto head shots. His voice was extremely high, like tweaked with a program. And spammed the mic chat and text chat. Then shortly after, 3 more modders joined. They had annoying, more understandable phrases that looped. And would run fast with head shots.








Me being me. ^ 






Lol.


----------



## ThatGuy16

i take it you realy like those maps?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol Yeah pretty much. 

I usually only play on one server, and thats the main map. Its a 24/7 no gravity death match. 

Every now and then it will be a different map or game type.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah i know what you mean, i been thinking about buying that game...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

You should.

Its an amazing game.


----------



## kof2000




----------



## nh1129

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah i know what you mean, i been thinking about buying that game...



Ya definitly buy CS:S...it's so addicting and fun.

Here are some from Medieval Total War 2, I wanted to play it one last time before I built my new computer, went to vista, and will probably have trouble running it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Me winning a gun game. ^







My new spray. ^


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The server I am always on tried something new. 

I got another kill before this one. I took the picture shortly after. 


It was on the other side of the map.



Lol.


----------



## kobaj

g4m3rof1337, What server is it that you're on? I love gun games and am usually on AA(somethinghere).


----------



## SubDude199

Nevakonaza said:


> Just got myself *Driver: Parralel Lines* for pc
> 
> its a realy nice game...the graphics are good.
> i just wish there was a way to have it full screen without the black lines at the top and bottom



There is, go to option, Video, aspect ratio and put it on widescreen, then it things you already have a widescreen so it displays it in full


----------



## XanderCage

wait a minute, i decided to see my gpu for some odd reason and was like  Because of these GPU Core and memory clock speeds.






Is that possible?


----------



## XanderCage

hehe i checked out the xfx website and it turns out that it truly is clocked at those speeds, i always thought that the xxx version was the " Extreme " version which is clocked at 480 / 700.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

kobaj said:


> g4m3rof1337, What server is it that you're on? I love gun games and am usually on AA(somethinghere).



I'll PM you the IP address.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Well.

I won two gun games in a row. Same server. The second one was faster. Lol.












I may get recruited. Lol.


----------



## XanderCage

Some FarCry screenies i just took ='>


----------



## Shane

Whats up with your graphics XanderCage

did you edit the top piccy?

rest look good.


----------



## 4NGU$

they iz teh photoshoped wif deh l33t skillz


----------



## XanderCage

nope, on farcry under video options there is a feature that says rendering mode. You can set all these rendering modes that look pretty sweet. As portrayed up there, the first is cartoon, the darker one is cold, the other one is regular along with the skeleton. It's funny.


----------



## Shane

i see you have a nVidia card,Do you have HDR effects on?

look:

http://www.bit-tech.net/gaming/2004/11/03/farcry_patch13_eval/5


----------



## SubDude199

I wish photobucket didnt scale them down, they look better in 1600X1200


----------



## XanderCage

how do i enable HDR in farcry?
n/m found it =D ill check it out and post more screenies.


----------



## XanderCage

i did what it said and couln't get it to work ='<


----------



## INTELCRAZY

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Well.
> 
> I won two gun games in a row. Same server. The second one was faster. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may get recruited. Lol.



Yeah, send me the IP, too, if you don't mind. I would like to meet you in a server.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hah OK. 

Heres another one. 

Same server, different map. 

The guy was on a little bridge camping. 

He got scared when he saw me, I knifed him, he fell off.


----------



## kof2000




----------



## ThatGuy16

very nice, i dont think you will have any problems not having enough vram


----------



## kof2000

look at the fps i'm getting


----------



## Archangel

funny..   but imo it doesnt even look that great.   I mean take infernal for example (true, not a really great game)  but it looks just as good,  and even I still get 70+fps in it.  :x     (I think the programming on this game is kinda sloppy tbh :s )


----------



## alexandergre

Awesome game. 





*edit: 
Does anyone know where can i download it for windows? I want to be able to save the game finish it.
thanks in advance.


----------



## kof2000

where the laughing dog? i like how you can control the ducks with 2nd controller


----------



## speedyink

kof2000 said:


> where the laughing dog? i like how you can control the ducks with 2nd controller



Hahaha, that was always fun  I liked making it near impossible for my friends


----------



## ThatGuy16

omg, i remember that on my nintendo


----------



## Beyond




----------



## g4m3rof1337

OK here are some more.







I threw the grenade up the ladder, towards the back, so it bounced back to where the guy was camping. ^









Scout head shot. ^


----------



## kof2000




----------



## kof2000




----------



## 4NGU$

kof mate 8/8 nothing to be proud of  XD

what game is that ?


----------



## ghost

> what game is that ?



That looks like Flatout.


----------



## Shane

ghost said:


> That looks like Flatout.



Flatout 2


----------



## kof2000

4NGU$ said:


> kof mate 8/8 nothing to be proud of  XD
> 
> what game is that ?



8/8 means perfect score yah


----------



## kobaj

kof2000, could I ask you a favor? Could you please stop posting at 1920 by 1200. Not all of us around here have insane 24inch monitors. Perhaps a small 1024x768 "preview" version and a link to the original large. Thanks!

Nice Half Life 2 by the way.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Do you not have the AA up on that first picture? looks realy good though


----------



## kof2000

it only allos 8 x i think.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## ThatGuy16

every time i see the guys left thumb it looks broken


----------



## ThatGuy16

I had photobucket size them down so...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The guy I killed flashed me and I only saw a blurry person, and I knifed him. I had another gun game knife kill win before this one, but I forgot to save it. Lol ^






For the whole gun game, it was some guy and myself. We pretty much stayed neck and neck. I offered that we both get easy grenade kills, and have a fun knife round. Well, I killed him first, then when he did me, I respawned behind him, and I decided to knife him. Lol. We both laughed. ^


----------



## Beyond




----------



## ThatGuy16

8800 aint got nothin on me 

Looks good.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I was shooting out the glass and watching people fall. Lol. ^






Double kill. ^ 






I put my spray over the flag that was there. Worked perfectly. ^


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yet another gun game that I won. ^






And another. ^


----------



## ThatGuy16

The guys left thumb always looks like its broken


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol.


----------



## 99F

What are you trying to prove though.. That's what I want to know.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

99F said:


> What are you trying to prove though.. That's what I want to know.



Who me?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

g4m3rof1337 said:


> The guy I killed flashed me and I only saw a blurry person, and I knifed him. I had another gun game knife kill win before this one, but I forgot to save it. Lol ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the whole gun game, it was some guy and myself. We pretty much stayed neck and neck. I offered that we both get easy grenade kills, and have a fun knife round. Well, I killed him first, then when he did me, I respawned behind him, and I decided to knife him. Lol. We both laughed. ^



I love gun games...


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## 4NGU$

im still loving insurgency  





not doing to bad ether  



















*BOOM!!*


----------



## Kornowski

No screenshots of the game, just scores?


----------



## 4NGU$

well the last one is the game really im just showing off 

Edit: plus its really hard in that game to screen shot while your shooting or being shot at (you die )


----------



## Kornowski

lol, It looks like an awesome game! I've got some new screenshots, I'll post them up in a second 

Looks good though Chris, I'll have to see it some time


----------



## 4NGU$

i killed him  




what happens when there is an explosion (the guy in the top left has just been shot ) in fact all five of them have been shot lol 




i tried to take a screen shot of me shooting some and got shot


----------



## MasterEVC

Here are some from UT2004 that I played earlier:


----------



## Shane

i realy wish i could play insurgency...what game did it need now to run?

looks fantastic


----------



## 4NGU$

im not sure if you need counter strike source or half life 2 coz i have both lol 

it really is fun unless ofcorse you get stuck being an RPG gunner or an iraq sniper i hate them guns


----------



## Beyond

For a game running on the Source engine, I was disappointed in how poorly Insurgency ran on my rig.  It wasn't as smooth as what I enjoy in DOD:S/CS:S/HL2.  Do you guys feel the same when comparing Insurgency to the standard Source-based games?


----------



## Kornowski

Guess the game, It's amazing! Had to force 8x AA and x16 Anostropic Filtering on though  Still get 100 FPS 




















































Phew


----------



## 4NGU$

im tempted to say medal of honour or COD but i don't remember ether game well enough say that it is one of them


----------



## Kornowski

lol  I'll see what some other people think


----------



## 4NGU$

lol whatever it is it look really nice and very smooth but damn awful and old at the same time  lol


----------



## DrCuddles

It's Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault isnt it? 

And its funny the way old games can look smooth on good rigs, Low Poly models are funny


----------



## Kornowski

> lol whatever it is it look really nice and very smooth but damn awful and old at the same time lol



lol, I don't think it looks old, where? It's a great looking game, I need to get some more of the jungle, I bet they'll look great!



> It's Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault isnt it?



Yup 



> And its funny the way old games can look smooth on good rigs


----------



## 4NGU$

Beyond said:


> For a game running on the Source engine, I was disappointed in how poorly Insurgency ran on my rig.  It wasn't as smooth as what I enjoy in DOD:S/CS:S/HL2.  Do you guys feel the same when comparing Insurgency to the standard Source-based games?



i do notice its not as smooth and there a glitches like the fire problem were you can see gun fire thought walls but let us not forget it is only a *free beta mod*

still think it is amazing and allot of fun


----------



## Beyond

4NGU$ said:


> i do notice its not as smooth and there a glitches like the fire problem were you can see gun fire thought walls but let us not forget it is only a *free beta mod*
> 
> still think it is amazing and allot of fun



I agree.  I really hope the mod will go further so more of the bugs can get worked out and the game can be better optimized as a whole.

Check out how cool it would be with this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haCfLdFvJ8M


----------



## 4NGU$

ok that would be really cool 
but i see one problem being if you turn you r head away from the screen how can you see it ???


----------



## Shane

4NGU$ said:


> ok that would be really cool
> but i see one problem being if you turn you r head away from the screen how can you see it ???



thats what i was thinking lol..you would have to turn your head but keep your eyes focused on the screen lol.

it looks like a good thing to have in a FPS game but i probably wouldnt use it

i like how we play FPS game now...just a simple mouse and keyboard


----------



## Redbull{wings}

the $200 price tag might keep me away from it too now if they made one that could use a webcam maybe it would make more sense


----------



## Kornowski

I Love this game!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I Love this game!


.

Looking good matey


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks man! It's a great game!


----------



## Shane

I might download the Demo tommorow of it because it does look great,

You think it will work on my rig? It could handle prey and Doom 3 

well just about


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it'll run fine on your rig, on High aswell!


----------



## Shane

warrock ownage,doesnt show much,Just my kills

all my teammates were nubs and they were useless.











and danny i downloaded a demo of Medal of Honor Pacific Assault Demo.
doesnt look anywhere near as good as your screenys though obviusly














































its an amazing game,Makes you feel like your realy there sometime because the effects are amazing


----------



## INTELCRAZY

This is big for me, I am just now starting to get good in CS:S. I think there were some wallhacks present in this game


----------



## Kornowski

> its an amazing game,Makes you feel like your realy there sometime because the effects are amazing



Looks good!  Yeah, it's a great game, totally!


----------



## skidude

Been a long time since I added to my own thread so here it goes:


----------



## DrCuddles

Quite obviously F.E.A.R 
The biggest give away is the fact you included the dreaded little girl in your last Screen shot 
Looks good though, nice and smooth 
The fire looks nice aswell


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nice pics.


----------



## Archangel

Time to be evil... time to be.. The Overlord! ^_^

















use minions to destroy, cause fear etc etc..   long time ago since I had this much fun in a game =]   (Its called overlord,  and its a dutch production  )


----------



## ThatGuy16

I hate it when it gets resized too small


----------



## 99F

Ah I hate Zatar Wetlands . Overlord looks pretty fun lol.

Anyways here is Rise of Nations.. My first RTS and it hasn't really left a good impression, can someone please recommend a good starting RTS?






Like I just don't know wtf happened. Here I am minding my own business and farming and then these blue people come and slaughter my people


----------



## Shane

Get AOE 3...Its much better and graphics are better.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Or Company Of Heroes, they call it an RTS...


----------



## Cromewell

Rise of Nations is a good game. It is mainly an AoE copy but it's still pretty good.

Overlord is too. I only played the demo for it though because I can't find it in any stores here. Evil is fun


----------



## 99F

Is AoE any easier


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I haven't gotten any actual play shots. They all turn out so meh looking.

I like the game though. =]


----------



## speedyink

I love rise of nations!


----------



## Cromewell

I found rise of nations to be way easier than AoE, I haven't played AoE3 though, only I and II. But for RTS, I think Homeworld and Company of Heroes are the best.


----------



## 99F

I give up on RoN it is just too hard .. Please recommend a starter RTS


----------



## XanderCage

warcraft 3, starcraft. FTW.


----------



## Archangel

Cromewell said:


> Overlord is too. I only played the demo for it though because I can't find it in any stores here. Evil is fun



I hate it tough when the goblins downgrade the helmet to a pumpkin on their head at some points


----------



## Cromewell

That's why you must be evil. When those stupid minions grab something useless and go 'oooo shiney!' kick them down


----------



## kobaj

Heh, I was playing half life 2 death match...really really odd maps.




And then I came to my favorite map, you pick up these doors and they stay where you place them and your supposed to make a walkway all the way to the top. However, whenever you get 2 doors from the top there is the idiot who pushes you off cause they want to get their first >.<




And while playing a third map I noticed someone say computer forum, I then saw them talking to me! Turns out I was playing a game with our very own 
BurgerBob.
(Insert screenshot here but I was stupid and pressed the wrong button)

And then I was TOTALLY owning this one server 




Thats all for now .


----------



## HumanMage

Archangel said:


> Time to be evil... time to be.. The Overlord! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use minions to destroy, cause fear etc etc..   long time ago since I had this much fun in a game =]   (Its called overlord,  and its a dutch production  )



I saw an ad for this game in one of my magazines. Looks very nice.


----------



## WestC07

A bit of fun in Italy!


----------



## addle_brains

F.E.A.R -- Consorting with the enemy???


----------



## skidude

addle_brains said:


> F.E.A.R -- Consorting with the enemy???



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!  Thats a good one


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Some screenshots from Company of Heroes, Hill 192


----------



## HumanMage

WestC07 said:


> A bit of fun in Italy!



You CAMPER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4NGU$

WestC07 said:


> A bit of fun in Italy!



were you playing bots 
coz i cant believe people would be so stupid as to keep walking down there 

would of been amazing if you got 1337 damage instead of 1661


----------



## patrickv

you guys think you can beat this ?


----------



## Cheese

kobaj said:


> Heh, I was playing half life 2 death match...really really odd maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I came to my favorite map, you pick up these doors and they stay where you place them and your supposed to make a walkway all the way to the top. However, whenever you get 2 doors from the top there is the idiot who pushes you off cause they want to get their first >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while playing a third map I noticed someone say computer forum, I then saw them talking to me! Turns out I was playing a game with our very own
> BurgerBob.
> (Insert screenshot here but I was stupid and pressed the wrong button)
> 
> And then I was TOTALLY owning this one server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all for now .



hay i go there too! in fact, i was talking to you also! small world huh?


----------



## luckyedboy66

kof2000 said:


> plays better on the xbox though.



holy crap dude, do you have 4 screens or did you paste a bunch together??
btw, nice calender/schedule, and nice desktop...


----------



## 99F

lol nice photoshop


----------



## WestC07

Haha, yeah, I was camping bots. It's a "Co-op" server where for every 1 person that joins, 6 bots join, so it's a lot of fun to just mow them down when you know where they're coming from.


----------



## skidude

I wanna see some Halo 2 PC screens if anyone has it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

skidude said:


> I wanna see some Halo 2 PC screens if anyone has it.



I'll take some later.


----------



## jonny-chip

Ultra high res game , could only run on super computers with 300 million teraflops


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Two more from Company of Heroes


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> I wanna see some Halo 2 PC screens if anyone has it.


I have the game, if I get to playing it today then i'll take some screenshots.


----------



## 99F

flight simulator please excuse the jaggies im having trouble w/ nvidia control panel


----------



## Tayl

Redbull{wings} said:


> Two more from Company of Heroes



Now that game looks absolutely amazing. Is it like a Command & Conquer type game but for WW2? I've been thinking about getting this for a little while now 

Rove.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

RoveWolf said:


> Now that game looks absolutely amazing. Is it like a Command & Conquer type game but for WW2? I've been thinking about getting this for a little while now
> 
> Rove.



Get it, I love it, I have played the Campaign 3 times.... It runs like mad on Vista... This is the best game ever apart from CS:S


----------



## Tayl

INTELCRAZY said:


> Get it, I love it, I have played the Campaign 3 times.... It runs like mad on Vista... This is the best game ever apart from CS:S



Well funny you should mention CS:S. I've grown heavily bored of that game (I owned multiple servers, ran various clans etc) and over the past few years have grown tired of that game majorly. I'm looking at a new game to play now. I've got BF2 & 2142 but I find those games are only fun while playing with other people I know (using my teamspeak with them at the same time etc). I'm looking for a 1 player online or offline game to keep me interested. I got the new C&C but the novelty of that wore off fast because I've had every single C&C game since they were released.

Company of Heroes definitely has my attention though!

Rove.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

jonny-chip said:


> Ultra high res game , could only run on super computers with 300 million teraflops



Lol.
Do you actually play?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Ill try and get on Halo 2 PC later.


Omg. Sorry. Double post. I tried editing the first one, then saving it, but it came out as a post. 



Sorry.


----------



## PabloTeK

It looks like he does. When I get back I'll find the picture of me winning a CSSDM round with about 20 other people. Using an AWP of course.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

RoveWolf said:


> Well funny you should mention CS:S. I've grown heavily bored of that game (I owned multiple servers, ran various clans etc) and over the past few years have grown tired of that game majorly. I'm looking at a new game to play now. I've got BF2 & 2142 but I find those games are only fun while playing with other people I know (using my teamspeak with them at the same time etc). I'm looking for a 1 player online or offline game to keep me interested. I got the new C&C but the novelty of that wore off fast because I've had every single C&C game since they were released.
> 
> Company of Heroes definitely has my attention though!
> 
> Rove.




Hands down the best rts I have EVER played. It reinvents the series. It takes some getting used to because it doesn't have the classic build up a huge defensive base part of the game but it looks amazing(even on my 7600gt I can run it almost maxed)and it's a lot of fun this is my second time through the campaign


----------



## Tayl

Redbull{wings} said:


> Hands down the best rts I have EVER played. It reinvents the series. It takes some getting used to because it doesn't have the classic build up a huge defensive base part of the game but it looks amazing(even on my 7600gt I can run it almost maxed)and it's a lot of fun this is my second time through the campaign



So how exactly do you start off? Are you given a certain amount of tanks / units and told to destroy the enemies equiv?

Rove.


----------



## Cheese

Redbull{wings} said:


> Hands down the best rts I have EVER played. It reinvents the series. It takes some getting used to because it doesn't have the classic build up a huge defensive base part of the game but it looks amazing(even on my 7600gt I can run it almost maxed)and it's a lot of fun this is my second time through the campaign



ever play world in conflict? now that is an RTS! takes a good computer to max it out though. :/


----------



## Redbull{wings}

RoveWolf said:


> So how exactly do you start off? Are you given a certain amount of tanks / units and told to destroy the enemies equiv?
> 
> Rove.



Well instead of resource gathering it uses points that control how fast your resources(fuel, ammo, and manpower)go up. The more points you have the faster it goes. You still have a base but because of the points it keeps you from really just building up a base in one place you have to spread out. Then you build your units from the different buildings. Some missions you'll have a base and some you won't but you always start out with a couple squads of soldiers and maybe a tank or two.


Haven't tried World in Conflict although I've heard of it what's it like?


----------



## Cheese

its awesome. i hate RTS but this cought my attention and held it. 16 people in one arena on multi, great graphics, and Nuclear Bombs! plus if you zoom down on your infantry you can hear them having conversations with each other, and they all are doing different things (ex: checking there gun, tieing there shoe, talking, aiming, etc.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Cheese said:


> its awesome. i hate RTS but this cought my attention and held it. 16 people in one arena on multi, great graphics, and Nuclear Bombs! plus if you zoom down on your infantry you can hear them having conversations with each other, and they all are doing different things (ex: checking there gun, tieing there shoe, talking, aiming, etc.



sounds similar to Company of Heroes, a good genre defining rts. You can zoom in on CoH too and watch the soldiers, I do it sometimes when I get bored.


----------



## mrpiddly

1997


----------



## 99F

you'd be surprised at Flight Simulator 2002 graphics 

nah it's just a composite


----------



## hermeslyre

Low FPS cause it's a unique landscape





First time I met the SPIDER. It was hiding in the long grass and making a weird sound.. one of the 120 new creatures added courtesy of francesco. XD





Pics are smaller than they should be for some reason.


----------



## mrpiddly

Pogo Sticker, a sort of fun free platforming game.    

Download


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Heres a picture of me messing around in Garry's Mod 10. 

I got a Supra car, with a traffic cone. Which, is a cannon. I have it launch large gas canisters, so it explodes on contact. Lol. 








I can drive the car, and shoot at the same time.


Heres another.
I had like 20 cannons and a lot of explosive barrels.


----------



## XanderCage

how do you get gary's mod ?


----------



## HumanMage

You buy it through steam.


----------



## Darman

garys mod is free, actually, i don't know why steam sells it


----------



## skidude

Bioshock screens!! w00t!!!!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Shooting poor little girls? how horrible


----------



## Geoff

Darman said:


> garys mod is free, actually, i don't know why steam sells it


Garry's Mod 9 is free, version 10 costs money via Steam.


----------



## hermeslyre

Redbull{wings} said:


> Shooting poor little girls? how horrible



lol, they aren't human. 

But if you aren't into that sorta thing you can choose to help them instead, you just don't gain any extra power by twisting their neck off..


----------



## kobaj

Ahh, I just got the demo today, I wanted to be the first to post screenshots of bioshock. Oh well. I know Ill be first with half life 2 episode 2 (to play it 10 times...who said anything about taking a brake and posting images for you guys ).


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Here are some more. 

I attached thrusters to vehicles. 






It would take off like an airplane, then shot around the map like a rocket ship. ^










Then, in these two, ^ , I made it go straight and not tip over. 






Then I attached hoverballs, so when you back up, it hovers. ^.






This was made really high up in the sky. Its a giant platform. Well, multiple ones. Drove a car around. ^.


----------



## PabloTeK

G4m3r, how could you do that to a John Deer? Those shots look cool though.


----------



## Cheese

skidude said:


> Bioshock screens!! w00t!!!!



wait a tick! i played the demo and saw no suck part whre you shoot the girl! that one cant be yours!


----------



## hermeslyre

He's playing the real game. It was released today ya know.


----------



## Cheese

i already said i played the demo. I never saw any part in there where you do that to the girl.


----------



## hermeslyre

Cheese said:


> i already said i played the demo. I never saw any part in there where you do that to the girl.



He is playing the FULL retail game, not the demo.


----------



## kof2000

everything forced to the max in nvidia control panel and yet still playable.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

A Rainbow Six Vegas screen from the end of the game, I finally beat what a terrible ending...to be continued....




And a sniper kill from Company of Heroes, if you look closely and follow the trail to the window you can see the guy falling over.


----------



## skidude

hermeslyre said:


> He is playing the FULL retail game, not the demo.



Yep, I bought the game the day it came out, I never played the demo.


----------



## WestC07

Here are some screenshots I took of the demo. I'm running this on a laptop, so I was forced to lowest settings... and still only got 8-15fps  .... it was playable though!






Being attacked by a burning enemy...






Rapture's Restaurant






Mr. Bubbles attacking a guy... notice the dust and rocks to the right where he's being slammed into the wall.


I enjoyed the demo, but it was awfully short, and my computer couldn't really handle the game haha. I'd buy it though.


----------



## Cheese

wait, the full game of Bioshock is already out!?


----------



## skidude

Ya it came out yesterday


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Screenshots of B&W2 from me new lappy.......


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I was spawning turrets everywhere. So, no matter where you were, you got shot. Lol.


----------



## Kornowski

How is Bioshock, is it worth getting, I've read LOADS of reviews on it and it looks Awesome!


----------



## Kornowski

Tomb Raider is Ok, surprisingly easy to run too, for something that looks so good!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Two from the Medal of Honor: Airborne demo


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Redbull{wings} said:


> Two from the Medal of Honor: Airborne demo



Let me run it in DX10 and post some shots..... I bet I can run on Ultra...


----------



## hermeslyre

INTELCRAZY said:


> Let me run it in DX10 and post some shots..... I bet I can run on Ultra...



LOL! Of course you can, what would be the use of all that expensive equipment if you couldn't?!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

INTELCRAZY said:


> Let me run it in DX10 and post some shots..... I bet I can run on Ultra...



It looks good already I can't imagine what it would look like in dx10!


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> Tomb Raider is Ok, surprisingly easy to run too, for something that looks so good!



The benefit of awesome programming    make a great looking game without needing an insane pc to run it.  (imo more games should be like this )


----------



## skidude

Medal Of Honor: Airborne demo, the Unreal Engine 3 looks amazing! I can run it on maxed out settings and it runs smooth as butter


----------



## 99F

I'm not sure why but MOH:A just doesn't look that great..


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## bumblebee_tuna

So I was standing outside of Orgimar(spelling) when I had to go AFK for a few seconds.  I come back and find a naked Undead player, standing in front of me, wanted to give 90G.  Without really thinking, I accepted and he congratulated me, logged off and apparently deleted his character.


----------



## skidude

bumblebee_tuna said:


> So I was standing outside of Orgimar(spelling) when I had to go AFK for a few seconds.  I come back and find a naked Undead player, standing in front of me, wanted to give 90G.  Without really thinking, I accepted and he congratulated me, logged off and apparently deleted his character.



I did the same thing when I deleted my guy, except I gave over 800g to a 70, not a n00b (so I know it will go to good use).


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Hitman Blood Money is a pretty cool game


----------



## 4NGU$

i like it but i get suck on like the second to last level


----------



## skidude

INTELCRAZY said:


> Hitman Blood Money is a pretty cool game



Great game, I have that and beat it on xbox.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I hear hitman is a pretty good game.. looks good.


----------



## skidude

I still prefer Hitman 2 though, that game was amazing.


----------



## 99F

How was Hitman 2 better? I played Hitman Blood Money and loved it.

Having fun on Rasterworks..


----------



## skidude

99F said:


> How was Hitman 2 better? I played Hitman Blood Money and loved it.



I just like it better, Hitman 2 was the first Hitman game I played so I guess it's just a personal thing, but I like the missions better. It takes much more skill to get a perfect assassin rating in Hitman 2.


----------



## Kornowski

Guess the game


----------



## 4NGU$

erm is it Mario party 8


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, you're wrong, It's super mario for the GBA!


----------



## kobaj

Hey! Here is on a lot of you probably remember. It really has gone out of style though. Amazing how games get old fast.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Buwhaha.


----------



## Shane

Looking great Kornowski!

kobaj,I didnt know you were a fellow warrockian.

My in game name is Shanely 
Level 16


----------



## taylormsj

Here is Half life 2 lost coast, the graphics are stunning IMO


----------



## Shane

taylormsj said:


> Here is Half life 2 lost coast, the graphics are stunning IMO



the graphics are amazing in HL2 arent they,Im lost on HL2:LC though..once i go up those stairs and kill the soldiers there then the other part of the stairs collapses then im lost

where do you go after that?


----------



## taylormsj

Erm i think you have to go back a lil bit and then jump across a gap onto a bank cant remeber, its such a small game tho it took me 20 mins to complete


----------



## kobaj

Nevakonaza said:


> Looking great Kornowski!
> 
> kobaj,I didnt know you were a fellow warrockian.
> 
> My in game name is Shanely
> Level 16



Heh, I dont play much, but if I remember next time (in like 6 months >.<) Ill see if your on. Im level 2 .


----------



## skidude

GTA San Andreas


----------



## ThatGuy16

Some NFS Carbon screens, cranked up on maximum settings max aa and absolutely no hiccups 
Don't underestimate the power of a X800XL! rofl


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


> Some NFS Carbon screens, cranked up on maximum settings max aa and absolutely no hiccups
> Don't underestimate the power of a X800XL! rofl



Way to make me jealous!!  I can't play it, do you have collectors ed.?


----------



## hermeslyre

Dead rat and weird thing mutant.




Do you like my knife?




Aftermath of a stalker/freak battle caught in a lightning flash




Dead mutant dogs. Should have known better than to attack people with GUNS.




Hows it hanging guys?


----------



## ThatGuy16

INTELCRAZY said:


> Way to make me jealous!!  I can't play it, do you have collectors ed.?



i knew you would say something 

Yeah its collectors ed. does your box say if its v1.2?


----------



## skidude

hermeslyre said:


> Dead rat and weird thing mutant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my knife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aftermath of a stalker/freak battle caught in a lightning flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead mutant dogs. Should have known better than to attack people with GUNS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows it hanging guys?



STALKER is a fantastic game


----------



## 4NGU$

the problem i haveg with stalker is that if im in say the red forest and i want to go back to the starting area it forever  
have to trek thought each area to get there 
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz boring
i want quick travel like in oblivion


----------



## ThatGuy16

Woah


----------



## skidude

ThatGuy16 said:


> Woah



The graphics in racing games never cease to amaze me


----------



## ThatGuy16

They do


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


> They do



EA never ceases to amaze me with their unwillingness of making A WORKING PATCH and the BF2142 has really got me angry with them.... If they mess around, I would just find a that thing that picks locks on a PC *Elbows*


----------



## ThatGuy16

INTELCRAZY said:


> EA never ceases to amaze me with their unwillingness of making A WORKING PATCH and the BF2142 has really got me angry with them.... If they mess around, I would just find a that thing that picks locks on a PC *Elbows*



Well atleast i know to stick with v1.2 and not use multiplayer rather than update to v1.3, Guess i bought mine at the right time


----------



## Redbull{wings}

It shouldn't surprise you they did the same thing with bf2


----------



## ThatGuy16

Heh, i have yet to find a EA patch that works.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Redbull{wings} said:


> It shouldn't surprise you they did the same thing with bf2



BF2 runs like a dream, just BF2142 and Carbon have really got me mad with them

Never had a problem out of a Valve game, CS:S or HL2, Never had a bug that could be blamed on Valve or Steam... The Zombie mod servers have bugs, but that's a mod not made by Valve correct?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

CSS screen shot, on my 32'' HD-LCD.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

g4m3rof1337 said:


> CSS screen shot, on my 32'' HD-LCD.



U play on some weird maps


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Ha ha.

I like them. I sometimes do better on texture maps.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> I like them. I sometimes do better on texture maps.



I like playing on those like that.... I have one map that I own on, I can't remember its name. *AA* Gaming Servers changed around their maps and I really don't like any of them.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

CSS in 720p.


----------



## skidude

I've done that before on our 42" LCD HDTV in my living room before, it was great fun.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

g4m3rof1337 said:


> CSS in 720p.



I am loving the shadows and shader usage, that run at max like that?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah.

Its amazing.


----------



## ThatGuy16

A couple from BF2


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337,I dont kow how you can play on those maps,They are too plain

ThatGuy16,the graphics look good on your system ,Do you have it maxed out?


----------



## 4NGU$

g4m3rof1337 i know you play gun games right (looks stunning on your system ) 
and i can lead till like knife and then i cant get a kill  so i don't win 
any tips please  ????


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nevakonaza said:


> g4m3rof1337,I dont kow how you can play on those maps,They are too plain
> 
> ThatGuy16,the graphics look good on your system ,Do you have it maxed out?



Thanks, yeah its maxed out. And not a single hiccup. See the x800xl still has potential lol.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, they're great cards!

I have the X850, it's one kick-ass card, maxed out FEAR.
Chris, think you're still interested?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

4NGU$ said:


> g4m3rof1337 i know you play gun games right (looks stunning on your system )
> and i can lead till like knife and then i cant get a kill  so i don't win
> any tips please  ????



Hai.
I love knifing. Its pretty easy once you get the hang of it. Do you know when you right click with the knife, it gives more damage, opposed to left clicking.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, they're great cards!
> 
> I have the X850, it's one kick-ass card, maxed out FEAR.
> Chris, think you're still interested?



Yup a great card though i paid $300 for it a while back. I can max out all my games, Fear/NFS Carbon ect... but now i have to upgrade since it has shader model 1 *i think* and games like DiRT require 2 and up plus i want a 8800 anyway


----------



## 4NGU$

> Chris, think you're still interested?


bit scint at the mo like always but i might be anyway(z) 


> Hai.
> I love knifing. Its pretty easy once you get the hang of it. Do you know when you right click with the knife, it gives more damage, opposed to left clicking.


yeah i know that 
and im guessing that aiming for the head does more damage right ?
its just all this dodging that everyone does i cant keep up with that they always seem to move faster than me


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hmmm.
Well, when I get to the knife round, I am usually the only person on and near that level, lol, but if its 1 on 1, its really based on timing.


Does the CF clan have a server, lol?


----------



## 4NGU$

i do sometimes get there way before anyone but today people diecide they would stab me
(even thought they hadn't gotten on to knife yet  )  
and take me back down to nade again (happend 3 times  )


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Sometimes, what I find is effective, is to just sit in one place and let them come to you and once they get close to you, kind of surprise them and run forward and go for a knife and then try to get some distance if it was successful nor not and try it again.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Went back on the 32''.

Lol.


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, they're great cards!
> 
> I have the X850, it's one kick-ass card, maxed out FEAR.
> Chris, think you're still interested?



How much?


----------



## Kornowski

Really? lol

Erm, I don't know how much they go for anymore, It's an ATI Radeon X850 Pro, AGP.


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> It's an ATI Radeon X850 Pro, AGP.



Eh, nevermind, I need PCI-e



Kornowski said:


> Really? lol



I figured if it was cheap it'd sure beat my X700 Pro, lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

BF2 on the 32''

I have to mess with the settings.

I was getting some minor lag, but it may have been the servers.


----------



## Kornowski

> Eh, nevermind, I need PCI-e





> I figured if it was cheap it'd sure beat my X700 Pro, lol.



Oh right, Yeah, it's AGP, sorry.


----------



## Archangel

not directly an in game shot    but its from a game, and i thought it was funny it gave me this message


----------



## Tayl

lol! Arch. You seriously need to 'upgrade' that processor in order to play that game, as the messages states . If it's detecting the quad wrongly I'm guessing the recommended is a low end duo?

Rove.


----------



## Kornowski

lol, I got the same thing, lol.

I _needs_ a 2.6Ghz CPU or something, my E6300 runs at 1.8 and your Quad at 2.4?


----------



## 99F

Hey g4m3r I call BS if you were playing on a 32" tv then the minimap would be stretched horizontally


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> not directly an in game shot    but its from a game, and i thought it was funny it gave me this message



LOL im sure the Q6600 will be able to play any game for quite a while


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Archangel said:


> not directly an in game shot    but its from a game, and i thought it was funny it gave me this message



And that is why I don't play GRAW2 anymore... $50 wasted... I also wasted money on Carbon, I need to take that back... My system kills it, I just don't like GRAW2 and it is buggy, and been patched. Carbon just won't friggin run no matter what.


----------



## Cromewell

> lol, I got the same thing, lol.
> 
> I needs a 2.6Ghz CPU or something, my E6300 runs at 1.8


The detection tool just checks the raw clock speed it doesn't care what kind of CPU it is. It was designed for P4s and to a lesser extent A64s. Ubisoft is about on par with EA these days


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I know... It's funny isn't it!


----------



## 4NGU$

name that game


----------



## skidude

Stalker


----------



## 4NGU$

*dammit* yeh lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

99F said:


> Hey g4m3r I call BS if you were playing on a 32" tv then the minimap would be stretched horizontally



Paint resized it and photo bucket resized it to. 



If ya like, I'll take 'an actual' picture of BF2 and CSS on that tv.


----------



## Archangel

incomming destroyer.





putting a barrage on a hostile battleship 






its a pretty arcade-ish game..  but the gameplay is great


----------



## 4NGU$

i got that game and completed it in like 4 hours 
disappointed coz i was enjoying it then it was over


----------



## 99F

Battlefield 2















its kinda dark here but its fine when i play


----------



## Shane

99F said:


> Battlefield 2
> 
> its kinda dark here but its fine when i play



that happens to me when i post screenshots sometimes on here they go darker than actualy in the game


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Shane

Nice headshot Gamer,i dont know how you can play on those maps though.

they are too plain


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks. 

I like them more then regular maps. 


Lol.


----------



## 4NGU$

hey g4m3rof1337
i learned to knife  
















i then i thought well why not just *win* some games


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nice.
Good to see it.
In the pictures, except for the last one, theres that terrorist guy, its probably not the exact same person, but looks funny. 


Way to go.


----------



## 4NGU$

hah looks like ive got a stalker  
did not notice that at all


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I snuck up of the guy, and knifed him.







After that, I was asked if I play professionally. Lol. 


I was doing great.


----------



## ThatGuy16

The guys left thumb looks broke on that game when he's holding the knife


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Two people on the other team left before the game ended, and the guy under me kept using an Awp. I used a scout mainly.


----------



## tomo9992

jst a few i was experimentin on about 3 month ago on GT4


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## 4NGU$

g4m3rof1337 what severs do you play ?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Uhmm...
I usually play on texture maps, so I type like aim_ag in the filter, and find one thats not a gun game. I play gun games on occasion though.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I see an "X"... thats sweet


----------



## ThatGuy16

I caught the missle 








Oh and im not in a clan and its a stupid name i made up , just makes me look like a pro


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I jumped down and knifed him. ^.





My score. ^.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I decided to try out a texture map for myself, it was quite fun. here are the results.



I shot him then retreated back but it kinda looks like I have wallhacks in the screen lol




another headshot that same round to make me the most destructive player


----------



## 99F

Guiding the TV-Camera missile to it's target


----------



## INTELCRAZY

g4m3rof1337 I have played on the fusion server before... I might hunt you down on there sometime...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

We can go 1 on 1 if you want.

If you don't have a server, I have a dedicated computer, I just need to what to do.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## skidude

I need to play on more texture maps, they're a lot of fun. I've been playing gungame a ton recently.


----------



## Shane

Just got CS:S

I thought i would give a Texture map a try like what g4m3rof1337 plays on and i must say they are great.

they didnt look so good from the screenshots but they are realy good to play on.

im Sgt.Shanely 































Football modded map


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Nevakonaza said:


> Just got CS:S
> 
> I thought i would give a Texture map a try like what g4m3rof1337 plays on and i must say they are great.
> 
> they didnt look so good from the screenshots but they are realy good to play on.
> 
> im Sgt.Shanely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Football modded map



That's probably the worst of all the texture maps, too small IMO. Where did you find that SOCCER mod?


----------



## Shane

INTELCRAZY said:


> That's probably the worst of all the texture maps, too small IMO. Where did you find that SOCCER mod?



i just typed in ka_soccer in the filter list and the server came up so i joined it


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Nevakonaza said:


> i just typed in ka_soccer in the filter list and the server came up so i joined it



haha not football, you get my joke, right?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Another knife.


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337, Do you play any other games? lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Knife. 





He was by the stairs.





He was going down the ladder, which is where the grenade went, and yes, I also got the guy by the tree.


----------



## ThatGuy16

This game took up 7Gb on my drive .. so of a 320gb drive windows shows 298. Of the 298 i have 192 left


----------



## 99F

gamerofleet is that the only thing you play


----------



## 4NGU$

its the only thing i play !


----------



## ETSA

This thread should be renamed CS:S and Racing game screen shots...


----------



## Archangel

ETSA said:


> This thread should be renamed CS:S and Racing game screen shots...



Lies!    my shots from silent hunter games should be in here somewhere too ^^


----------



## g4m3rof1337

99F said:


> gamerofleet is that the only thing you play



Should it matter? 
I play Battlefield 2 and the 360. 

Though, I shouldn't be defending my point here...


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> This game took up 7Gb on my drive .. so of a 320gb drive windows shows 298. Of the 298 i have 192 left



TD:U looks realy good.

what settings do you run it on your x800?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nevakonaza said:


> TD:U looks realy good.
> 
> what settings do you run it on your x800?



Max.. Max AA 1024x768. no lag or hiccups at all


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> Max.. Max AA 1024x768. no lag or hiccups at all



NICE!


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Redbull{wings}

I was going to play css with you today g4m3rof1337 but by the time I got in the server you were gone


----------



## vroom_skies

What they are asking is a perfectly legitimate question. Granted, you don't have to defend your point, but it seems all your post are screen shots of you knifing people or killing them in some other fashion (I'll add in kd's). 
My better judgment tells me that your just trying to show off, instead of posting interesting ss's for us to enjoy.
O, and for the record, your not the only one that can knife people at css lol (it's not hard at all). I have tons of ss's of good kd's and knife kills.

Not trying to sound mean or harsh, but I think thats how it came out.



g4m3rof1337 said:


> Should it matter?
> I play Battlefield 2 and the 360.
> 
> Though, I shouldn't be defending my point here...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

And no, the person asking the question has a some sort of a pre existing problem with me. 

So, you want a picture of a texture wall? 
Most of my kills are knifes and grenade kills. 
I dont need to show off, which I wasnt. 

I shouldnt have to play more games, take more screen shots of those games, to even it out.


----------



## vroom_skies

So, if your not trying to show off.
Why then do we basically have repeat images of you knifing people?
I think one or two would be sufficient, no need for 30 plus ( or how ever many there are).

Bob


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Showing off would then be labeled bragging. 

Why not show pictures of good moments? 
Getting knife and grenade kills are a bit of a challenge, which is why they are the last two levels on gun games. 


If you'd like, I can start taking pictures of walls and stuff.


----------



## vroom_skies

Alright, we can switch the title to bragging.
I never said, 'good moments'. I said interesting topics. Granted can knifing someone been interesting? Sure it can. All I'm playing off of here is that you have posted an absurd amount of those "good moments".

Also, no need to try and act smart.
I don't want this to turn into a argument anymore than it already has, I was just pointing out some facts, that I clearly wasn't the only one to notice.

Bob


----------



## 99F

g4m3r it gets annoying just seeing you killing people and looking at your scores.. hey we're not forcing you to take screenshots you know.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

For this one, I dropped down to the floor, from being on the roof, and got a nice  knife kill.

To settle this, if you don't like the pictures I am posting, don't come in the thread, or don't post your comments.


----------



## vroom_skies

lol, I'll let the 14 year old and his little ego have his own way...

Bob


----------



## 99F

agreed


----------



## g4m3rof1337

vroom_skies said:


> lol, I'll let the 14 year old and his little ego have his own way...
> 
> Bob



I am struck with a speechless emotion.
That you would have the audacity to say what you have said. 



Appalled.




As for this thread.


----------



## vroom_skies

...alright then;
That sounds like something I would write for a persuasive speech back in 9th grade, but sorry you feel that way.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Something wrong with my vocabulary? 
Those are the type of words I use when I talk every day. 
Leave my age out of this.



I suggest this retorting that is place, ends. 
If you wish to continue it, consult me privately.


----------



## 99F

gosh this is too funny oops

My word, this conversation is so blasphemously hilarious.


----------



## dmw2692004

99F said:


> gosh this is too funny oops
> 
> My word, this conversation is so blasphemously hilarious.



agreed. 

 just my 2cents.


----------



## vroom_skies

Sheesh, nope nothing wrong with your vocab, it's just something I would expect to hear from a politician thats all.

I'm sorry this turned into a 'fight', truly I am. I was just helping you get a understanding of what the two members before me were trying to say. 

We really don't need to see 35 images of basically the same thing, over and over again.

Bob


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Do you want pictures of a wall, maybe perhaps, a wall with a bullet hole in it? 


I understand my pictures are repetitive, but a simple PM could have substituted this issue at hand.


----------



## 99F

well i can see where youre getting at with it soundling like a politician but i thought he just copied and pasted what the black man said after the kramer incident

again gamer no need to be a smartalec. no we dont want pictures of a wall, we just dont want so many pictures of the same thing. from you its always a orange texture map with a knife kill

(now i will wait for you to get into the technicalities of it like "no i dont just post knife kills look i posted my score board here and look this is the sniper kill here")


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright.
Just stop. 

Instead, you can say, that I have a great vocabulary for someone my age.


----------



## 99F

Is that because the only people you interact with is your parents


----------



## vroom_skies

I'm all set with your ss's for now, thanks.
If I knew my first post was going to turn into this, then by all means I would have throw it into pm's.

Granted I thought you, being a mature 14 year old would understand where we were coming from. I thought that would be it, end of story.

I apologize for what this turned into, albeit some had a good laugh.
Bob

PS- You do have good vocabulary, frankly better than me.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Vroom_Skies, thank you.

99F. Just stop. Your posts dont make much sense. I am social, I have friends, granted, I am pretty mature judging my age. Since, all my other friends are pretty immature. 
This previous week, I have gotten countless compliments on how I look like I am 20 and attending college.
I'd appreciate it, if you left my age, parents, or anything else relating to me, out of this thread and forum. 




Derek.


----------



## Cheese

just please everyone shut up and get along  if you guys get this thread locked er something then I'm guna be pissed! I haven't gotten to show off my pics yet


----------



## ThatGuy16

Is it over?


----------



## vroom_skies

Nope, not even close.

Ha, no we settled our differences.
Bob


----------



## hermeslyre

I got sum screenshtz!



























taken frm LOLcatz!!1 Lol, funy lolcatz.


----------



## ThatGuy16

lolz


----------



## 4NGU$

iz it done now


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some shots from TF2:






















Lots more to come,
Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

i love you !!!!! 


whats it like ????????????


----------



## Kornowski

> i love you !!!!!
> 
> 
> whats it like ????????????



Thanks


----------



## lovely?

its a wierd glitch but if i do doughnuts for about 30 seconds the grass under my tires begins to turn white


----------



## Justin

ThatGuy16 said:


> lolz



hey! great pics! have you reached amateur rank? you can use photo mode to take pictures instead.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Eh, i used a trainer 

I didn't know TDU had photo mode..


----------



## Redbull{wings}

looks good vroom


----------



## hermeslyre

Yay for new TF2 Screenies! It looks so _good_... jinkies!


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some more. If you guys have any special requests of what you want, just name it.
O, btw. I'm playing the game at 1920x1200 and almost all maxed, just a few down on AA and AF, all else maxed. I'm getting around 30fps steady, but what I love is, that 30fps in this game feels like a solid 50-60.

Enjoy
Bob
PS- In game looks nicer, but you'll see that soon enough.


----------



## vroom_skies

And even more, boy are you guys lucky.




















































Enjoy
Bob


----------



## hermeslyre

That's so awesome.. I'm actually considering the pre-purchase just to play the beta.. I also can't believe you're playing it so well on a 7800gt! this game is truly a Valve/ Source engine game.. My 7600gt should have no problems maxing it a t 1280 x 1024.

What do you think of it so far? other than graphics ;P


----------



## vroom_skies

Overall the game is quite nice. They did change a few things in which I can't stand, but it was never going to be a direct port of tfc anyways.

Over on another one of my forums people are getting my frame rates with an 8800gts, so idk whats up.
Based upon what they are getting I should be getting -fps, but I'm not. 

Bob


----------



## hermeslyre

http://www.amdzone.com/modules.php?...s&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=320&page=1

That settles it. Even people with lower end cards can play this game comfortably. I <3 valve.


----------



## Kornowski

Just got Silent Hunter 3 and Call of Juarez, both awesome games! Anybody played them?


----------



## Archangel

Silent hunter 3 is awesome.  I like it better than SH4 to be honest.  (4 is good,.. but 3 is much more fun with acoustic torpedoes ^_^ )


----------



## Kornowski

> Silent hunter 3 is awesome. I like it better than SH4 to be honest. (4 is good,.. but 3 is much more fun with acoustic torpedoes ^_^ )



Yeah, it's great! A little hard (to say the least  ) at first though, I crashed into the sea floor 

Acoustic tordedoes? I fire one off, and it stay red for ages, how long does it take to reload, and what does it mean when it goes white?

Also  When they miss the target they carry on, the little image of a torpedeo stays in the top left, will it go away?

Great game though!

Call of Juarez is fantastic too!


----------



## 4NGU$

hermeslyre said:


> http://www.amdzone.com/modules.php?...s&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=320&page=1
> 
> That settles it. Even people with lower end cards can play this game comfortably. I <3 valve.



do you think my 9600pro will run it at all ?


----------



## mrpiddly




----------



## epidemik

Nice, mrpidly 

What game is that...Thats what my rig runs


----------



## Justin

just chillin


----------



## Shane

BMW M3 Challenge:

Just got the damn thing to work

Its realy good and got it to work on medium with Omega drivers 









































Danny you should download this one,Its only a small download like 320Mb or so.


----------



## mrpiddly

epidemik said:


> Nice, mrpidly
> 
> What game is that...Thats what my rig runs



penguine arena demo, at one point it may have used up to 5% of the cpu.


----------



## skidude

Call Of Juarez


----------



## hermeslyre

Sorry no Crysis beta screenshots, I'm not even allowed to talk about the game... im under a NDA non disclosure agreement, and if they catch me, I'll be kicked out of the Beta and sued. 

lol, And I had just finished linking the pics, and decided one last time to check and make sure. 

2. All beta participants will be under an NDA, a "non-disclosure agreement." That means that -- as much as you'll want to -- you can't talk to your online friends about the game, post screenshots on forums, or anything like that. If you're caught posting details about the game you'll be kicked out of the beta (and worse).


----------



## Cheese

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XntKQKKNUak 

what about this?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

My clanmates posted some screens of the game...

which doesn't really look that good tbh


----------



## hermeslyre

Cheese said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XntKQKKNUak
> 
> what about this?



youtube is always screwing with copyright. Doesn't mean i wanna 



Redbull{wings} said:


> My clanmates posted some screens of the game...
> 
> which doesn't really look that good tbh



you must be basing it off the gameplay videos, because with all the setting on high, this game bests all other graphics wise. You have to see it in motion to fully appreciate it. The particle explosions are out of this world. I did a double tank the first time I saw a "dispositioner" (can't remember the name) tank in action. But still at this point it doesn't live up to the hype, I agree. Maybe that's why the demo got pushed back, to further optimize.


----------



## vroom_skies

Well, what everyone has to remember is that this is beta.
Also this beta is only dx9 and doesn't include very high settings (some have said to gain it by editing the ini file). Also ultra settings are only implemented in dx10.

Wait until the Demo to start judging.
Bob


----------



## hermeslyre

I thought of altering it's .ini file, but thought better. Any higher setting than I have it on, high water, high physics and high game effects. Medium on everything else except shadows low (off) and post processing (motion blur) low, and it would kill my FPS.

Overclocking seems to help alot with Crysis I might add..


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Kornowski

> Call Of Juarez



Just got the game too, it's awesome isn't it! 















Can't force AA with the Bioshock nVidea drivers though 
Are they the latest ones?


----------



## skidude

w00t post #5000 on this thread!!!! I'm so proud


----------



## hermeslyre

Wow, call of Juarez looks nice. Is it a good game too?


----------



## skidude

hermeslyre said:


> Wow, call of Juarez looks nice. Is it a good game too?



It's a REALLY nice change of scenery from all the futuristic FPS' out right now. Good 'ol Wild West games, this one is especially good.


----------



## ThatGuy16

skidude said:


> w00t post #5000 on this thread!!!! I'm so proud



no your #5001


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it's an excellent game, really worth getting, the gameplay is fantastic, you also have to think, there's parts were you have to figure out how to get out of a buring barn, accross a gap in some rocks, nothing to hard, but it's good fun!


----------



## speedyink

Woot, check out my l33t car.






I know I know, old game, but hey, never got a chance to play it

On a side note, how do I get widescreen resolutions in this game?


----------



## Kornowski

So more of Call of Juarez, really good game, hard at times though...

They just don't learn do they 














Got Him


----------



## 99F

it looks like a ripoff of gun


----------



## cuffless

my busa


----------



## INTELCRAZY

99F said:


> it looks like a ripoff of gun



I don't think gun was that great of a game, the graphics are horrible... And the gameplay is just plain stupid IMO...


----------



## 99F

well i didnt say gun had great graphics i said CoJ looks like a ripoff of gun


----------



## Kornowski

99F, Don't you have anything constructive to say, every post I see you make is either un-needed or un-helpfull, What's up with that!?


----------



## lovely?

well heres for unhelpful and unconstructive people everywhere,:


LOL


----------



## Redbull{wings}

He got stuck hanging on the rail




My first gun game win! you can also see two of our fellow cf members were in the server


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I was the one that said Gun had bad graphics and bad gameplay...

Call Of Juarez hopefully doesn't stoop to Gun's level...


----------



## Shane

just had a quick game of CS:S.





















Im getting better anyway lol

only 2 of us in that server.


----------



## 99F

wow you could put g4m3r0f1337 and Nevo's pics together and i wouldnt be able to tell the difference


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The 'O' in my name is an o not a zero. 

You'd have to tell the difference, look at the names. 

His is 'Nevakonaza' and mines 'Teh_Hero'.



There ya go.


----------



## 4NGU$

Redbull{wings} said:


> He got stuck hanging on the rail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first gun game win! you can also see two of our fellow cf members were in the server



ooooo burn 
wondered why you got off so fast  

but i was playing with tonsillitis  i hate being ill


----------



## Redbull{wings}

yeah I just had to put some screens up

What's the xp for Nevakonaza?


----------



## Kornowski

> Call Of Juarez hopefully doesn't stoop to Gun's level...



Nope, it definately doesn't, it's a great game!


----------



## wungoodshu




----------



## rayZa

Is that a garuda ^


----------



## Shane

warrocks dodgy graphics with no shadow of the bike rider







...they basicly need to re-make the whole game..its laggy,full of hackers


----------



## 99F

wow I remember when you preached that game lol


----------



## skidude

It looks like good fun but I don't think its worth buying from the way you say it's laggy and buggy


----------



## oscaryu1

That looks like an good game! what are the minimum requirements?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Oblivion doesn't cast a riders shadow when your on a horse, wonder why games do this?


----------



## Shane

99F said:


> wow I remember when you preached that game lol


trust me dude it used t o be great back when it was in BETA stages but since they released the final version its ver bad....patches caused lag,bugs etc and theyre just not fixing them.
every attempt they make to fix a bug they create a whole lot more problems 



skidude said:


> It looks like good fun but I don't think its worth buying from the way you say it's laggy and buggy



Its free my friend...only most of the good stuff are premium users only and i think its like £19 for 1 month.

K2 network better get fixing those problems now they have paying customers because they have been complaining about for so long.



oscaryu1 said:


> That looks like an good game! what are the minimum requirements?



Minimum                                      Recomanded
CPU  	Pentium 3, 800 Mhz  	      Pentium 4, 2.0 Ghz
RAM 	512 MB or better 	       512 MB or better
Graphics 	Radeon 8500LE,        GMX400 or better or ati 9200
OS 	Windows ME / 2000 / XP 	
ISP 	DSL

thats a load of poop though...to run warrock decent you need at least 1Gb of ram or you will lag like hell.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Threw a grenade in the room and got a kill.






Score.




My other name is The [1]One.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Threw a grenade in the room and got a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other name is The [1]One.



I love that map but the servers that I play on are low-gravity and have no music


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some from Bioshock, completed it the other day, was Ok, a little disapointed though...


----------



## Kornowski

Played RS:V online with Cromewell and Archangel before, we rule! 






















My Dude


----------



## skidude

Slick graphics dude


----------



## Kornowski

In Bioshock? Thanks man! 
Liking the sig banner by the way


----------



## skidude

> In Bioshock? Thanks man!



I mean R63 actually  But ya, I have Bioshock and the graphics are great there as well. I need to buy Rainbow Six.

I like the banner too


----------



## Cheese

Kornowski said:


> Here's some from Bioshock, completed it the other day, was Ok, a little disapointed though...



I see you became the big daddy. did you get the good or bad ending?


----------



## Kornowski

> I mean R63 actually  But ya, I have Bioshock and the graphics are great there as well. I need to buy Rainbow Six.
> 
> I like the banner too



Ah right, They aren't as good as SP, I'll take some tomorrow, it looks so much better in SP.
If you get it, you'll have to join our clan! 
http://www.computerforum.com/98918-official-cf-clan-rainbow-six-vegas.html



> I see you became the big daddy. did you get the good or bad ending?


Bah! Bad ending, although I only harvested one of them, so I'm going to do it again and save them all  What abou you? Weren't you a little let down by the ending?


----------



## JSpecGC8

LOL I never snap any screen shots because I am always to busy laughing at something that went wrong. I guess I am gonna have to remember where the screen shot button is next time!


----------



## Cheese

i got bad. only 1 you say???


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, honestly, well, Ok, maybe two, but no more than that!


----------



## Shane

Played on CS:S


----------



## 99F

i swear you and ga34mer must be the same people


----------



## 4NGU$

99F said:


> I swear you and g4m3r must be the same person



FIXED !


if your not going to be constructive at least get it right 

kthanx


but in keeping with the spirit of the thread 






got stuck by the belt


----------



## g4m3rof1337

4NGU$ said:


> FIXED !
> 
> 
> if your not going to be constructive at least get it right





Lol, thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Havent posted this in awhile. 
I joined the gun game mid game, did great.







I am glad I still got it.


----------



## Archangel




----------



## lovely?

that first ship looks something like star-trek, am i right? whats that game called archangel


----------



## Archangel

lovely? said:


> that first ship looks something like star-trek, am i right? whats that game called archangel




the first screeny is from Star Trek Legacy


----------



## Cromewell

Is the 2nd one nexus with some mod? I don't remember seeing anything that looked like that in the game. It's been a while since I played through it though


----------



## Archangel

its actually original, the start of the game, where you leave earth ^^


----------



## skidude

Unreal 2, an old game but a great game. One of my favorite FPS' of all time.







More Unreal 2!! Love this game!!!!!!


----------



## Cheese




----------



## Archangel

cheese, stop posting such a load of posts right after eachother please,  and next time, resize the pictures to a bit more reasonable size.


----------



## Cheese

thing is, when i post a lot of pics, before i can get done my browser closes and its the safest way to do it. and plus if i resize that take the quality out of it.


----------



## Archangel

yes, but 6 posts in a row with a load of oversized (for a forum) screenshots, I mean, c'mon  (sorry, but I deleted the last 5 posts, because I think its a bit over the top)

a bit more on topic tough.  what game is it?  (I mean, i see its halo 1, but it seems very different)


----------



## Cheese

you took away 5? aww man.... its halo custom edition single player mode.

edit- come on, i dont think thats fair. look at the guy who is always posting those texture maps of CSS. i dont see you deleting his posts. thats just not fair.




what if i had them all in 1 post?


----------



## Archangel

i dont see 'that guy' post 6x a load of pictures (wich arn't even forum sized) in a row except these.   and if you would post time all in 1 post, great, but then post links to the pictures, and not like 40 pic's in 1 post, becuase then it takes a load of time to load.

I mean, look at how much other people post per post, 4 pic's is the average max I see,  so I dont think I've been unreasonable to delete those posts, sorry if you think otherwise.

above that, noone really likes double posting, not to mention 6 posts in a row


----------



## patrickv

hehe, where's kof2000, he has to see this




i was kicking the life out of Blue Mary even though her life meter is above mine ..lol


----------



## kobaj

cheese said:
			
		

> *snip*



Absolutely mutilated the game! How can you play anything but the perfect original :O?!

(The silent cartographer looks good though, I like the sunrise) >.>.


----------



## Cheese

hmm....where did i say snip? lol. dont remember where i said that....

edit- and i fail to see how they are "oversized" and plus like i said, i would have put them all in 1 post but whenever i do that somehow the browser screws up and i need to start over again.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Cheese said:


> you took away 5? aww man.... its halo custom edition single player mode.
> 
> edit- come on, i dont think thats fair. look at the guy who is always posting those texture maps of CSS. i dont see you deleting his posts. thats just not fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what if i had them all in 1 post?




Those people, and myself, only post like 3 at the max.


----------



## skidude

Quit arguing people. Keep the screenshots smaller because I don't like having to scroll over to look at the whole thing.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

All I am saying is leave certain people out of it. 



Thanks Skidude.


----------



## Kornowski

Guess which one I am


----------



## ThatGuy16

im going to guess the one thats airborn


----------



## Kornowski

> im going to guess the one thats airborn



Yeah, How'd you guess


----------



## skidude

lol what game is that? I need to buy a good racing game, seeing as I dont have one for PC.


----------



## Kornowski

It's DiRT, I'll take some screens of it in a bit


----------



## spanky

Kornowski said:


> It's DiRT, I'll take some screens of it in a bit



that gave me a good chuckle


----------



## Kornowski

theresthatguy said:


> that gave me a good chuckle



lol, Here's one I just took:





Nah, I'll take some proper ones in a bit


----------



## Archangel

I just completed Dirt on the xbox,  great game.   its actually one of the few racing games I really enjoyed playing.  (not that stupid understeer problem in the usual game, but jsut good handling cars ^^ )


----------



## Cheese

i dont like Dirt as much as i did the Flat out games.


----------



## Kornowski

DiRT is amazing! I can't do the last tier though, it get's far too hard, you think you're doing great and you're like 5 seconds behind


----------



## 4NGU$

> i don't like Dirt as much as i did the Flat out games.








http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/flatout22007-10-0723-48-18-31.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/flatout22007-10-0800-28-12-43.jpg


----------



## spanky

nice screenies angus


----------



## 4NGU$

cheers its a fun game 











but i can win some races with ease and other i cant get close winning


i love the detail in the damage and the light


----------



## spanky

it does look pretty sweet. i suck at driving games using my keyboard.


----------



## 4NGU$

ive got a usb  control so its better


----------



## Cheese

i got the Logitech MOMO


----------



## spanky

well aren't you 2 just "explicative deleted" special


----------



## Cheese

theresthatguy said:


> well aren't you 2 just "explicative deleted" special



?????? what does that even mean?


----------



## Kornowski

Nice screens Chris, is it good game, it looks it!


----------



## Kornowski

Some of DiRT, like I said 

Going to make a video for YouTube with some action and screens in it


----------



## spanky

Cheese said:


> ?????? what does that even mean?



Google Rocks.



Kornowski said:


> Some of DiRT, like I said
> 
> Going to make a video for YouTube with some action and screens in it



I thought that first shot was REAL. *laughs at himself*


----------



## Kornowski

> I thought that first shot was REAL. *laughs at himself*



Excellent, the plan is working


----------



## skidude

Holy sh!t I thought that first shot was real also.


----------



## Kornowski

All in game my friends  I think the second to last is the best, the Subaru, I "accidently" smashed through some stacked tyres


----------



## skidude

I....must....have....that....game.....


----------



## nh1129

Oblivion:


----------



## Kornowski

> I....must....have....that....game.....



lol, if you get it, make sure you get a 360 controller or something, much easier than the keyboard 

Here's some more for you, what do you think?


----------



## skidude

The lighting effects are fantastic.


----------



## nh1129

Here are some from World in Conflict.  If you don't have this game yet GET IT, it is really a well done game. (not to mention it looks AWESOME)





BOOM




The other team decided to send a nuke at us after we sent ours:


----------



## skidude

The second shot of the bomb going off is awesome!!!


----------



## Justin

Here are my DiRT screens. Not as great as Kornowski's though... I'm just glad the game runs smooth on my 7300GS.


----------



## 99F

wow what a difference between low and high


----------



## hermeslyre

Looks pretty good at those lower setting, IMO. Almost as great as a console game.


----------



## Kornowski

> wow what a difference between low and high



Correction, Ultra 



> Looks pretty good at those lower setting, IMO. Almost as great as a console game.



Agreed


----------



## Justin

99F said:


> wow what a difference between low and high



correction also, CUSTOM... my settings have a mix of medium and low. mostly medium though. i think my only setting on low is the foliage.


----------



## Archangel

might not look too great (with that I mean ofcourse the grafics... it does look pretty gross still), and the gameplay isnt axtremely revolutionairy.  but from what I've seen the storyline is nice and the gameplay jsut felt right too 
looking forward to the release bth ^^


----------



## skidude

What the hell is that game?!??!?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kornowski

Jehrico isn't it?


----------



## Archangel

skidude said:


> What the *hell* is that game?!??!?!!!!!!!!!!



close...  



Kornowski said:


> Jehrico isn't it?



Clive barker's Jericho, yes. I've seen some fairly negative reactions towards the game already, and some quite nice ones.    the gameplay felt nice (imo) so I'm definately going to get it    just not sure weither I'll get it for the xbox or the pc tho.


----------



## skidude

It looks awesome!


----------



## Shane

Dan your Graphics look amazing mate.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Dan your Graphics look amazing mate.



Thanks Shane


----------



## nh1129

I played the Jericho Demo and I thought it was ok.  The controls are shakey and it's hard to aim for a headshot with the sniper because of the controls.  Other then the controls and maybe the button sequence I thought it was an alright game, nothing special.
Here are some of my screenshots from the demo: (not a bad looking game)


----------



## skidude

nh1129 said:


>




That is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nh1129

Here's two more:


----------



## 4NGU$

nh1129 said:


>



love this one looks soo cool


----------



## 99F

yo that game looks scarier than FEDR


----------



## hermeslyre

The button presses on-screen (Jericho) get pretty hard, I had to redo that one like 4 times to get it right. XD But it's cool, kinda like God Of War in that respect.


----------



## skidude

I must have that game when it comes out.


----------



## nh1129

Here is some of TimeShift...this has to be one of the hardest games to get screenshots of:


----------



## Cheese




----------



## Cheese

i also got some more cuz i really wana show you guys this amazing game! sorry if mods dont like them, but please, this is a revolutionary game to me! its sooo cool!!!!


----------



## epidemik

Wow.

Are you using DX10 cheese?


----------



## Kornowski

What settings do you have it running at, I forget also, what are your specs?


----------



## Archangel

if that is dx10, then I find it rather disappointing tbh.  (it doesnt look better than fear or so tbh )


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## 99F

wow cod4 looks amazing


----------



## Cheese

epidemik said:


> Wow.
> 
> Are you using DX10 cheese?



its only DX 9 for the demo.


----------



## Shane

99F said:


> wow cod4 looks amazing




yeah ive always like the previus COD games so this ones on my games to get list


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

First person to post screenshots of Portal........

As an interesting note, here is the character that you play as in Portal.....











And this is one of the Advanced bonus stages........


----------



## kobaj

Ahhhh, I was going to be the first, I guess Im the second.

Have you found the thirdperson cheat to see her face better? She has weird eyes! (This is also an advanced level).




This was me spending half an hour getting the "fall 30,000 feet" achievement. Soooo not worth it.




Anyone else absolutely LOVE the song at the end?


----------



## Cheese

what is the song called?


----------



## ADE

i hear portal is very short, is that true??? is it worth buying???


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Portal is very short and you could probably beat it in a couple of hours.  But those couple hours are well worth it.  Most people get it by ordering Steam's Orange Box package, although I venture to bet that you could order it separately.

Btw, I liked the song too.


----------



## vroom_skies

Sorry to burst your bubbles you guys, but I had a thread full of SS of Portal and EP2 days ago lol.
So, ha I'm first lol.

http://www.computerforum.com/99761-ep-2-portal-ss-thread-spoilers.html

Bob


----------



## hermeslyre

I haven't played portal, and i don't know what they song is called, but I saw it on GT,

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/115796.html

I think it's weird mixed with awesome, lol. "You just keep on trying till you run out of cake" o.0 Her voice is very nice....


----------



## vroom_skies

I have the song if you want it.

It's called Still Alive

Bob


----------



## speedyink

Got the COD4 Demo.  Freakin awesome game!  I also surprised at how well it runs on my system, it's running very smooth at these graphics.


----------



## darklord

from UT3 demo:


----------



## Kornowski

Both games, COD4 and UT3 looks awesome! Are they!? I'm getting the COD4 demo tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## 99F

UT3 looks really nice


----------



## speedyink

COD4 is pretty damn good.  Pretty similar to COD2 in gameplay, but it's damn cool to be playing with modern weapons!

Hmm, I guess those will be the last screenshots I'll be posting using my beloved X700 Pro.  Tomorrow I'm picking up my new 8600GTS


----------



## Kornowski

It does look awesome! Ohh, Nice, Have fun!


----------



## darklord

ya ut3 is really fun. it has the same fast paced UT gameplay but this time with really good graphics. the demo only had a few graphics options (resolution, texture and world detail) so i dont really know how fully maxed out settings look. btw, that gun in the screenshot is a link gun. it looks so tight.


----------



## skidude

I cant f**king wait for COD4 and UT3!!!!!!!!


----------



## hermeslyre

I'm so dead, but....




I blow him up wit my slime gun!!! I tried to get a pic of him falling apart, but this game is so damn quick, i weren't fast enough!

Edit: half my pics weren't put up, here they are,


----------



## Kornowski

Dude that looks awesome! How well does it run?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Dude that looks awesome! How well does it run?



It does look great! hermeslyre... you need a "rig in sig"


----------



## hermeslyre

I had it in there awhile ago, but I deleted it when i thought my computer pooped out. I'm too lazy to put it back in XD for the record though, 7600gt, x2 3800+ @ 2.7ghz, 2gB's of pc3200. Yesh, yesh, I know I need to upgrade this hunk..... But one a serious note (>.>), UT3 looks completely awesome, and this is just a beta demo! The final game will have higher quality textures and it will look tons better. 

The FPS is sporadic. Out of the three maps one runs better than the other. But most of the time i get mid 20's, give or take a couple frames given the situation. It's weird how most of my games act like that, in same FPS region.. Have any o' you played it yet, cause you should.


----------



## Cromewell




----------



## g4m3rof1337

CoD 4

I couldn't raise the resolution, it kept kicking me off.

I tried 1024 x 768 and 1280 x 1024.


I got minimal lag with my system, it was kind of like the auto save, where it would lag for like one second, and continue.


Fun game, plan on buying it.


----------



## Archangel

yea, CoD4 is really nicely programmed, looks pretty good, and runs like a dream.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah.
I am going to buy it on the 360 and PC.


I hope Halo Wars comes out sooner then the planned date so far.


----------



## Kornowski

COD4 IS amazing! I'll definately be getting it! Runs at max settings very well! No lag at all!


----------



## Mr Jeb™

ooooo very nice, aint a bad demo, tis fun


----------



## 4NGU$

looks good Danny but will you be playing on-line or just sticking to the campaign ? 
because i find with cod games the off-line mode is only like 40% of the game

Edit: what i do notice is that the grass looks as bad as it did in cod2

might look into getting this working on my pc or i might get it for the 360 when i get it


----------



## Shane

Wow danny those screenshots look aswesome!

im gonna have to get this game also...for my new rig


----------



## Kornowski

> looks good Danny but will you be playing on-line or just sticking to the campaign ?
> because i find with cod games the off-line mode is only like 40% of the game
> 
> Edit: what i do notice is that the grass looks as bad as it did in cod2
> 
> might look into getting this working on my pc or i might get it for the 360 when i get it



It's just the demo, it's only one offline demo...

It's still in Beta though, so it'll probably look better! It'd play great with an X850Pro  



> Wow danny those screenshots look aswesome!
> 
> im gonna have to get this game also...for my new rig



Thanks Shane!

Yeah, you should, it's awesome!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

How do I get past the resolution problem? 


Thanks.


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> It'd play great with an X850Pro



stop that! 

Edit : when i get the money


----------



## Kornowski

> How do I get past the resolution problem?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You can't play over a certain res? I don't know, I just set mine to 1280 x 1024 and it worked fine...



> stop that!
> 
> Edit : when i get the money



lol, Any time dude


----------



## skidude

COD 4 Demo... I can run it maxed out and still no lag... awesome game, I'm gonna buy it when it comes out for sure.


----------



## Kornowski

Not mine, but a friends... He has an 8800GTX


----------



## Kornowski

'Eres some UT3 for you!


----------



## skidude

UT3 is gonna be amazing!


----------



## Kornowski

You played the Demo?


----------



## skidude

Not yet.... hmmmm.... *goes and searches on google for a demo*


----------



## Kornowski

lol, It's really good! Seriously fast too, a lot faster than the older ones!


----------



## speedyink

Heres some pics with my new video card  Scaled down for your convenience


----------



## twolves90

wow those are some great screenshots! what games are those?


----------



## Justin

twolves90 said:


> wow those are some great screenshots! what games are those?



It's Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare. And i think the other one's Oblivion.


----------



## hermeslyre

Oblivion is great, here comes my best Screenies! I apologize in advance for flooding the board, it's my first time, forgive me!








































Real foliage BTW, Better trees and foliage mod, one of the best.









A reduced version of qarls texture mod makes things look this good, very little performance hit, just alittle more stuttering




Fin


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome Speedy! COD4 is good isn't it!  Now you just need to change your sig 

hermeslyre, that looks awesome! Some cool mods out for Oblivion!


----------



## hermeslyre

Yes there are! Best mods in the world. I know it's early but I can't wait for the next Elder Scrolls!


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> Awesome Speedy! COD4 is good isn't it!  Now you just need to change your sig



COD4 is amazing.  I can't wait till it comes out!  As a side note, I thought you could use AA and HDR at the same time on the 8 series Geforces?  I tried it and it told me I can't!

Changing my sig now


----------



## Kornowski

> COD4 is amazing. I can't wait till it comes out! As a side note, I thought you could use AA and HDR at the same time on the 8 series Geforces? I tried it and it told me I can't!
> 
> Changing my sig now



I know, sometime in November I think it is...
I don't know  sorry!

That's better!


----------



## skidude

Can you post links for each of those mods you have?


----------



## Shane

BMW M3 Challenge....Good game but i lag.
need new machine
















Nice kills in warrock


----------



## hermeslyre

skidude said:


> Can you post links for each of those mods you have?



http://devnull.devakm.googlepages.com/totoworld

This site was extremely usefull in picking out my mods. I'm using the full qarl's, but downloaded a lite version to overright half of the troublesome textures that bring the stuttering. Lite pack 1-2 to be exact. They're both on the page, so is the better trees and flora mod, mikal33's textures. I'm also using about 2 dozen or more other mods, like francesco's (one of the best), it changes quite a bit, but in a good way. Over 100 new enemies and retextured enemies, meaning you'll see a ton of new enemies, all of them being game worthy, none of them look cheap, or crappy. Guars spiders, werewolfs, retextured varients of almost all animals, meaning you'll see green glass, gold, ebony atronachs; Leopards, panther, snow wolfs, flaming wolfs, and so many more. It also adds over 1000 new spawnable weapons (including magical) and items taken from the best mods out there, enemies have a chance of spawning with these new goods, it's so cool.

Ok i'm ranting now, I'm just a fanatical oblivion mod supporter. There is no doubt that Oblivion features the best mods of any game.


----------



## Justin

some NBA Live 07.  i'm a bit excited for 08. hope it's better than this. 





















*I SUPPORT THE MAVS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kornowski

So I upgraded to an 8800GTX Ultra, I have to say, I'm disappointed!


----------



## 99F

Is your AA up in that picture


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it's at x8...


----------



## nh1129

Kornowski said:


> So I upgraded to an 8800GTX Ultra, I have to say, I'm disappointed!



I don't want to sound mean...but...eww


----------



## hermeslyre

You just turned down the settings on your old 79, didn't you? 

See you haven't even changed your sig, we all know that be the first thing you'd do in the case of an 8800ultra....


----------



## 99F

oh wow im so sorry that my sarcasm detector didn't work properly because we all know how easy it is to show emotions on the internet

jerk


----------



## g4m3rof1337

99F, I am going to say this in the nicest way I can.

If you dont have something nice to say, then dont say it. 

Dont look at Computer Forum as your forum that you joined to flame.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Kornowski said:


> So I upgraded to an 8800GTX Ultra, I have to say, I'm disappointed!



Pixel-doubling, much?

It could be a graphics setting; I know FEAR has one that makes it look something like that?


----------



## Justin

some more NBA Live 07. this is what i've been playing lately ever since i finished extraction point and bioshock. i haven't gotten the chance to buy STALKER yet.

THE JET IS CLEAR FOR TAKEOFF!





KG CANT BLOCK THIS!





NOT IN MY HOUSE!





I JUST GOT DUNKED ON!





THAT BABY'S GOING IN!





Heck, Live 07 is still a fun game to play alone or with your friends. It just sucks that one of you has to use the keyboard, and usually it's me.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

jnskyliner34 said:


> some more NBA Live 07. this is what i've been playing lately ever since i finished extraction point and bioshock. i haven't gotten the chance to buy STALKER yet.
> 
> THE JET IS CLEAR FOR TAKEOFF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KG CANT BLOCK THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT IN MY HOUSE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I JUST GOT DUNKED ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT BABY'S GOING IN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, Live 07 is still a fun game to play alone or with your friends. It just sucks that one of you has to use the keyboard, and usually it's me.



Haha....you remind me of when Harris was on ESPN talking about how Terry and Nowitzki teased and picked on him in the locker room... They did it to make him tougher...


----------



## Justin

INTELCRAZY said:


> Haha....you remind me of when Harris was on ESPN talking about how Terry and Nowitzki teased and picked on him in the locker room... They did it to make him tougher...



Haha. Avery contributed the most in Harris' development. I'd see him shout at Harris during games for every turnover he made.

You planning to get NBA Live 08? I know it isn't as great as 2k8 but heck, this is what us PC gamers get.

2k games made Bioshock and it's on PC, and 2k sports made the NBA 2K series, why not bring it out for PC!?!?!?


----------



## Justin

this might be my last bunch of NBA Live 07 screens. i'm downloading Trackmania Nations at the moment. 

T-MAC with the reverse dunk!





KG denies Iverson!





My boy, DIRK!





A cousin shooting over his cousin. (Tracy vs Vince)





How's the view, Shaq?





KOBE OVER SHAQ!!!





POSTER!!!


----------



## Kornowski

> You just turned down the settings on your old 79, didn't you?



Might of done 



> See you haven't even changed your sig, we all know that be the first thing you'd do in the case of an 8800ultra....



I know, true! 



> oh wow im so sorry that my sarcasm detector didn't work properly because we all know how easy it is to show emotions on the internet
> 
> jerk



Well, it obviously isn't working:


Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it's at x8...



Douche.


----------



## Kornowski

Played it online before, it owns!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Did anyone find a pixel doubling setting? because mine looks like that one above too


----------



## hermeslyre

No, But I think I might know what you're talking bout. Under Setting, video advanced. The screen percentage needs to be set at 100%, if it's not it will reduce the resolution by that amount, ea 50% would cut any res in half. Also make sure the texture and world details settings aren't really low. Helpful?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Yep. Thanks


----------



## 4NGU$

my orange box screens  
*Half life 2:episode two*


























*portal *
















*Team Fortress 2*


























i know my graphics aren't great but im enjoying these games allot , tho team fortress 2 can be frustrating when your loosing


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

4NGU$ said:


> my orange box screens
> *Half life 2:episode two*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *portal *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Team Fortress 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know my graphics aren't great but im enjoying these games allot , tho team fortress 2 can be frustrating when your loosing



Trying to rub it in my face on the TF2 screens, ehh?


----------



## kobaj

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Trying to rub it in my face on the TF2 screens, ehh?



You had to quote all 13billion of those images when your comment pertained to only 3 why? 

(Sorry, bad day). 

I however do want to post some shots up of some games. All of orange box is amazing, The score/achievements thing is a complete waist though.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I agree with the above post its bad enough scrolling through them once but please don't quote them so we have to do it again(your not the only one so no offense meant)


----------



## 99F

OMG did you have to quote the WHOLE THING????


----------



## 4NGU$

Redbull{wings} said:


> Iits bad enough scrolling through them once




 what wrong with them  
j/k 

what do you think tho ?


----------



## hermeslyre

I haven't played Orange Pack yet, screenshots are cool. Especially the second one, is that a guns special effect, cause it looks cool


----------



## 4NGU$

its really fun 

nope its not a special gun effect but you will see what it is when you play it


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I didn't mean the shots were bad I love them Orange Box rules! (just got it today it was so much fun)


----------



## Shane

CS:S Nice screeny and the rest HL2;DM


----------



## Justin




----------



## skidude

Owning some zombies in Neverwinter Nights


----------



## skidude

Another from Neverwinter Nights, this game is awesome!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Some Portal shots SPOILER WARNING SHOTS FROM END OF GAME















Boss Fight



End Shot



This song was so funny


----------



## 4NGU$

^^ you might want to give a spolier warning with that redbull 


but that song does pwn all


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Oh? i didn't even think it about it ruining anything thanks for the tip-edited


----------



## Shane

Portal looks amazing!

heres some of my ToCA Race Driver 2 screenies.....i like this game because the cars are nice to handle unlike some other games where the steering is bad.

graphics aint the best lol but they will do.


----------



## Kornowski

Looks cool Shane, is that the demo or the full game? 

The GT is a beast!


----------



## 4NGU$

nice shots 

do i see surfers paradise and Laguna seca ???


if my memory serves me right is the third to last corner on Laguna seca in the blue gt 

and the red gt 2 from the start finish straight in surfers and the first corner (bus stop chicane)  
not sure about the last one in the DB7 maybe the bottom corner in surfers


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Looks cool Shane, is that the demo or the full game?
> 
> The GT is a beast!



Tks,

yeah its the full game mate.
the graphics are a bit bad though ...lol look at the people in the crowd  they look like stick men.

also look at the DB8 badge on the last image..just looks crappy lol.




4NGU$ said:


> nice shots
> 
> do i see surfers paradise and Laguna seca ???
> 
> 
> if my memory serves me right is the third to last corner on Laguna seca in the blue gt
> 
> and the red gt 2 from the start finish straight in surfers and the first corner (bus stop chicane)
> not sure about the last one in the DB7 maybe the bottom corner in surfers



i havnt a clue mate....i got this game of my mate some time back and just installed it again to have a go.
i just went for a free ride


----------



## 4NGU$

Nevakonaza said:


> i havnt a clue mate....i got this game of my mate some time back and just installed it again to have a go.
> i just went for a free ride



gutted now i will never know  



Nevakonaza said:


> Tks,
> 
> also look at the DB8 badge on the last image..just looks crappy lol.



its a DB7


----------



## Shane

4NGU$ said:


> gutted now i will never know
> 
> 
> 
> its a DB7



ahh so it is lol....

"reminder to self" book opticians  appointment for major eye tests


----------



## Kornowski

Well, thought I'd install Oblivion again! 






See the path of destruction behind me? 





Don't know what it was, but it was scary! 





Bring it!





What's up with this, I have everything on Max, and it looks like this, why?


----------



## skidude

Kornowski said:


> What's up with this, I have everything on Max, and it looks like this, why?



The engine does that so the game wont lag like a motherf**ker when you're looking over a huge vista or something, so it uses low-res textures to save resources. I believe you can download mods which fix that.


----------



## hermeslyre

Yes, there are many LOD replacement mods.

http://devnull.devakm.googlepages.com/lod2

Check this out, it'll help you to choose yours. I can't live without them


----------



## skidude

Thanks for that link dude


----------



## hermeslyre

Sure thing. It's the same site as before, the one with all the fancy graphical mods. I have it bookmarked


----------



## LayLow707

Heres one from F.E.A.R i had some other ones but i deleted them on accident..






An heres one i thought that was pretty funny..Not a Video Game one but it was funny, old but funny lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

Fear is a great game, i need to play it again...


----------



## Kornowski

I don't have fileplanet, so I can't DL...

You guys got links to some of the mods that I can DL, preferably not too big as I have a DL limit...

Something to add more variety, like more animals and different scenery... weapons, that kind of thing.

Also, You guys may know this, I have found a few mods, but I put them in the Data thing and they work fine when I select them, but some of them have the same folder name, like "textures" What should I do there?


----------



## skidude

Kornowski said:


> I don't have fileplanet, so I can't DL...



You can download from fileplanet even if you dont have an account there


----------



## Archangel

Obviously has to practice landing a bit.











I liked this tab... tough, that the default is on 'c' wich I usually use for crouch is pretty annoying.









and ofcourse you get to drive again.  tough, for people who played Farcry it'll feel really famillair..\

this would be medium settings, and it still runs pretty crap.  (put water on high even, because everything under that really looks,.. well, stupid)

so far it does seem fun, for example I like the fact you can shoot tyred of cars and make them chrash.   tough, the 'interactive' surroundings,..  well, its still quite limited.  not to mention it runs like crap on my pc.    might get it when its cheap, but atm, no way I'm gonna buy it.


----------



## Kornowski

You can, Oh.  lol

Well, I found a few good ones, one lets windows have lights in them at night, so you know, cities look better, better environments, erm, lets you get drunk and blurry vision 

Looks good Arch! is it?


----------



## skidude

I'm currently downloading a 2GB texture pack which improves a ton of the in-game textures. I also downloaded the mod which gets rid of the crappy low-res background textures.


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> Looks good Arch! is it?



it is the Crysis SP demo.   but I didnt find it to be that good looking to validate the crap fps you get in the game tbh.
I think it looks about the same as farcry :x


----------



## Kornowski

> I also downloaded the mod which gets rid of the crappy low-res background textures.



You got a link to that please? 



> it is the Crysis SP demo. but I didnt find it to be that good looking to validate the crap fps you get in the game tbh.
> I think it looks about the same as farcry :x



Really? You running it in XP?
I think it looks great, how's the gameplay?


----------



## Archangel

I'm running Xp, yes.  and the gameplay, well, its pretty much like every fps.  the positive thngs would be the weapons customisation (add silencer, flashlight, scope and laserpointer), and the suit stuff is funny too.   armor (on by default), speed (you sprint much faster), cloaking (active camouflage, pretty cool.. but WAY too short) and super strength (wich i frankly only used to jump a bit higher than normal )

I find it funny tough, looking at the screenshots, the game looks a lot better than it does when you're playing it.


----------



## skidude

Kornowski said:


> You got a link to that please?



http://www.fileplanet.com/168636/160000/fileinfo/4096x4096-Landscape-LODs-for-BTQ-mod


----------



## DirtyD86

Archangel said:


> it is the Crysis SP demo.   but I didnt find it to be that good looking to validate the crap fps you get in the game tbh.
> I think it looks about the same as farcry :x




agreed agreed agreed... 

after playing the demo several times, i think this game is nothing more than a technological showcase. the gameplay is nothing new. everything has been done before, and done better at that. and the sad part is, it can't even serve as a technological showcase unless you're running some 3,000 dollar PC. don't get me wrong, the game is fun... its the same dumbed down action as the original far cry. the gameplay basically consists of seeing a collection of bad guys... and then deciding if you want to sneak up on said bad guys and take them out quietly, or go balls out with guns blazing. which needless to say has been done a thousand times before. if thats your type of game, and you have a monster rig, then you will probably enjoy it. i just think that in an industry where games like Half life 2 can deliver a much better experience without the need for all the flashy stuff, games like this are welcomed with open arms a little too much


----------



## kobaj

I didnt like the demo much at all. The guns are to hella inaccurate to do anything. And the intro shows melee but (along with some other buttons) the mappings just dont make sence such as night vision is i?! I did REALLY like the dynamic sky though...

My two cents .


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## DirtyD86

kobaj said:


> I didnt like the demo much at all. The guns are to hella inaccurate to do anything. And the intro shows melee but (along with some other buttons) the mappings just dont make sence such as night vision is i?! I did REALLY like the dynamic sky though...
> 
> My two cents .




how did it run on your system? (assuming you ran it on the one in your sig)


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I liked it, I just want Multiplayer though, I am gonna hopefully set up this P4 541 as one of the first servers... I can't wait for more info to be released about hosting the servers...


----------



## Redbull{wings}

The gameplay for Crysis is nothing special I found it quite boring and it's pretty much the same as Farcry. I ran it on a medium settings with constant 20 fps and it didn't feel to jerky and it looked alright but still not all that much fun and it wasn't worth $50 to me so I won't buy it. Oh and the guns are very inaccurate even when prone.


----------



## kobaj

DirtyD86 said:


> how did it run on your system? (assuming you ran it on the one in your sig)



(In my opinion) not half bad. I was going at a hefty 800x600 with everything low XD. Probably getting 20-30fps?

I could have bumped up a couple things like resolution, but it was 3am in the morning, and I just wanted to finish it so I could go to bed (was rather short now that I think about it though).


----------



## Shane

Kornowski and ThatGuy16...awesome screenshots they look realy detailed 

Heres some of my GT Legends Demo pics (heres where the graphics look bad lol)





















and my sniper screenshot from WR which i like...it was a good shot


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

skidude said:


> The engine does that so the game wont lag like a motherf**ker when you're looking over a huge vista or something, so it uses low-res textures to save resources. I believe you can download mods which fix that.



Google 'Make Oblivion Pretty' or something of the equivilent and it gives you a bunch of mods and tweaks that help uses Oblivion's full potential.

Ex. I got graphics like this on my old x1600 Pro with reasonable framerates (+30-ish)


----------



## skidude

Oblivion, maxed @ 1152x864... No AA, full HDR. Average of 60FPS. I have the distant texture mod installed and a 2 GB texture pack which improves nearly all the in-game textures (stone, roofs, trees, etc.)


----------



## hermeslyre

Kornowski said:


> I don't have fileplanet, so I can't DL...
> 
> You guys got links to some of the mods that I can DL, preferably not too big as I have a DL limit...
> 
> Something to add more variety, like more animals and different scenery... weapons, that kind of thing.
> 
> Also, You guys may know this, I have found a few mods, but I put them in the Data thing and they work fine when I select them, but some of them have the same folder name, like "textures" What should I do there?




If you want the single best gameplay mod available (IMO) try Francesco's,

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionMods.Detail&id=268

You'll have to DL and install the two separate files, they weigh in at about half a GB.. The reason it's so big is because it takes the best items, weapons, creatures mods out there, adds many of his own creations, along with a innumerable amount of tweaks. It's the best, check the screenies in the link to see just a small amount of weapons and new creatures he's added.

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionMods.Detail&id=376

^ Another great atmosphere mod would be natural environments, It quadruples the amount of weather types, adds bird and insects, makes water more realistic, Rainbows, etc. Once again check the screenshots to get an idea. 

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionMods.Detail&id=2861

^^ Alive water makes the water more alive  it adds dozens upon dozens of types of fish into the waters of Cyrodiil, their own AI, and a couple other things. Just three of my favorite gameplay/atmosphere mods.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Andy! 

I got a cape mod which is really cool 

Could you help me out a little, which of the files in the Data file were there originally, I want to start again with the mods... Also, can you put them in folders, or do you have to just drag them in, like could you have all of one mod in a folder named like "pretty" or something?

Also, I DL'ed this mod, it's was about 44MB and it apparently made the lights in the windows of building's come on at night, but it hasn't done anything, I can't select it from the Data List, it's a .eso or something, thanks/


----------



## hermeslyre

Since you didn't use OBMM to integrate the mods into the data folder, it might be a nightmare to clean it out, especially if you've added a large number of mods. I would find it easier to do a fresh install, then sort through the various folders looking for third-party textures and meshes and such.

You have to have them in the first data folder, you can't put them all in one folder, though there is a better option using OBMM. Start OBMM up and hit the create button on the lower half. give it the name of the mod and any other information you want it to have, then click the "add folder" button. Direct it to folder or files you would normally stick in the data folder and finally click create omod. It will now be listed on the OBMM esp section, you can turn it off, delete it, whatever, it's a much better way to add mods.

Do you mean .esp? This is the common Oblivion plug-in file. It loads after any .esm (master files) and either loads, or over rights the loaded .esm files. If you don't see it under data files then it's probably not implemented correctly. Is the .esp file under the first data folder in the oblivion directory? if it came with multiple .esp's they need to all be in there, unless the read-me says otherwise. Last, did you read the read-me?  If you didn't read it, do so now, and follow the installation instructions to get the ESP to be recognized.


----------



## Justin

some Half Life 2 screens! 







HEAD HUMPER!





HDR!


----------



## Kornowski

hermeslyre said:


> Since you didn't use OBMM to integrate the mods into the data folder, it might be a nightmare to clean it out, especially if you've added a large number of mods. I would find it easier to do a fresh install, then sort through the various folders looking for third-party textures and meshes and such.
> 
> You have to have them in the first data folder, you can't put them all in one folder, though there is a better option using OBMM. Start OBMM up and hit the create button on the lower half. give it the name of the mod and any other information you want it to have, then click the "add folder" button. Direct it to folder or files you would normally stick in the data folder and finally click create omod. It will now be listed on the OBMM esp section, you can turn it off, delete it, whatever, it's a much better way to add mods.
> 
> Do you mean .esp? This is the common Oblivion plug-in file. It loads after any .esm (master files) and either loads, or over rights the loaded .esm files. If you don't see it under data files then it's probably not implemented correctly. Is the .esp file under the first data folder in the oblivion directory? if it came with multiple .esp's they need to all be in there, unless the read-me says otherwise. Last, did you read the read-me?  If you didn't read it, do so now, and follow the installation instructions to get the ESP to be recognized.




Yeah, I guess it'd be better to do a fresh install, last time I had a problem were I couldn't un-install it, I had to delete it all 

Ok, I'll try that, thanks! Do I have to have anything selected in the Data Files in Oblivion or do I just run the  OBMM and click the 'Play Oblivion' button with the CD in?

There was only one file, I put it in the first Data folder, where it should be... but it doesn't show up in the Data Selection thingy. BUT, when I double clicked it, it opened OBMM and it appeared on the right with a green box next to it, does that mean it's activated, do I have to double click each of the mods to get them working, the .esp files?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## hermeslyre

Once the mod is configured in OBMM, you can rest easy. Don't have to start up OBMM, or check the data files to get them to work.

THe ESP should've worked then, it's a mystery.. But yeah, green light means it's good! Try it out now, see if it works.

No problem danny, keep it real bro'!


----------



## Kornowski

hermeslyre said:


> Once the mod is configured in OBMM, you can rest easy. Don't have to start up OBMM, or check the data files to get them to work.
> 
> THe ESP should've worked then, it's a mystery.. But yeah, green light means it's good! Try it out now, see if it works.
> 
> No problem danny, keep it real bro'!



Alright, so double click them in the Data file to load them and have the green light next to them, awesome, thanks Andy! 

Here's some Crysis one's while I'm at it... All maxed out everything, except AA, but you don't need it with motion blur, also, only played at 1024 x 768... 8800GT here I come! 









































It was a building


----------



## skidude

That game looks almost exactly like Far Cry.


----------



## speedyink

God dammit I want to play Crysis!  I want to blow up buildings!


----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> God dammit I want to play Crysis!  I want to blow up buildings!



why cant you?


----------



## speedyink

Cause when I installed it it got _really_ F-ed up.  I now have to change the security settings for each file individually in order to delete the game, and then I have to find the registry entry for it if I want to try and reinstall it.  It's gonna take me about an hour of clicking the same things over and over again, and I am not looking forward to it >_<


----------



## Kornowski

> God dammit I want to play Crysis! I want to blow up buildings



Sorry Speedy! 

But Wow!  It's amazing!


----------



## Shane

speedyink said:


> Cause when I installed it it got _really_ F-ed up.  I now have to change the security settings for each file individually in order to delete the game, and then I have to find the registry entry for it if I want to try and reinstall it.  It's gonna take me about an hour of clicking the same things over and over again, and I am not looking forward to it >_<



ahh i see,I hate it when a game takes about 2 hours to download because its like 2Gig or something and then windows decides to throw a wobbly and send a load of errros lol


----------



## spanky

Sorry if they're too big? I used the links from Xfire.


----------



## skidude

Ouch dude, your FPS is hurting. 16 FPS???


----------



## spanky

Oddly enough I didn't really have any lag.


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Kornowski

Here's some more of Crysis 
I so cannot wait to get an 8800GT and the full game! 






Like my parking? 
















He doesn't look happy does he?






Sorry 






They won't know what hit them!


----------



## skidude

My first shot from The Witcher, so far it is AMAZING. The combat system is fantastic.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

wow that looks great, kind of like oblivion is the gameplay similar?


----------



## skidude

Redbull{wings} said:


> wow that looks great, kind of like oblivion is the gameplay similar?



Not at all really, the storyline I like better, and the combat system is really, really smooth. The over the shoulder camera angle also makes running into a battle way, way more epic. You play as a kind of assassin type guy, the graphics are amazing and so is the gameplay. I love it so far


----------



## skidude

More from The Witcher


----------



## hermeslyre

I have some screenshots of The Witcher also! 































Flexible




















Awesome game, It's taking up my free time like nobodies business. It's seems to have a bit of longevity to it as well. Too linear to be compared to Oblivion, and the combat is very different as well. Nonetheless a fricking great RPG, from Poland!


----------



## Kornowski

World In Conflict Demo, it's pretty cool!


----------



## DirtyD86

what kinda FPS are you getting in world in conflict kornowski? i had it on medium settings and it was like watching a slideshow... really put my system to shame


----------



## Kornowski

> what kinda FPS are you getting in world in conflict kornowski? i had it on medium settings and it was like watching a slideshow... really put my system to shame



I was getting a steady 25 FPS, I had everything on high, it did drop when lots of things were happening though, it went to about 16FPS.

I was running it at 1280 x 1024


----------



## skidude

Awesome shots Hermeslyre, I'm not as far as you are but I plan to play all night tonight. This game is my game of the year for '07, hands down.


----------



## hermeslyre

Yeah, I haven't had this much fun since Morrowind.. You should have imported the European version skidude! You would have gotten it earlier, and wouldn't have had to put up with all the censured crap. The, erm.. "Girly cards" are nipple-less in the American version, As well certain rape references have been removed. The worst thing however, In the first two pictures I posted, in that grove.. I ran into a completely (completely) naked green girl. Censured in the American.  Want pics? 

It doesn't remove form story or gameplay, thankfully, but I don't understand how violence and killing is acceptable, but alittle nudity isn't?? We americans have got to grow up regarding video games, follow the rest of the world for once!


----------



## skidude

hermeslyre said:


> Yeah, I haven't had this much fun since Morrowind.. You should have imported the European version skidude! You would have gotten it earlier, and wouldn't have had to put up with all the censured crap. The, erm.. "Girly cards" are nipple-less in the American version, As well certain rape references have been removed. The worst thing however, In the first two pictures I posted, in that grove.. I ran into a completely (completely) naked green girl. Censured in the American.  Want pics?
> 
> It doesn't remove form story or gameplay, thankfully, but I don't understand how violence and killing is acceptable, but alittle nudity isn't?? We americans have got to grow up regarding video games, follow the rest of the world for once!



WTF!!! I didn't know the American version was censored... thats stupid, I hate the god damn ESRB. Post pics if u want to. I wish I had gotten the european version


----------



## hermeslyre

Hers a photobucket link,

http://s187.photobucket.com/albums/x237/hermeslyre/

I uploaded three card pics and two naked green girl pics, one of her backside... for good measure.


----------



## skidude

hermeslyre said:


> Hers a photobucket link,
> 
> http://s187.photobucket.com/albums/x237/hermeslyre/
> 
> I uploaded three card pics and two naked green girl pics, one of her backside... for good measure.



How did you even manage to buy the European version?


----------



## hermeslyre

Easy, gogamer.com stocks games from multiple countries,

http://www.gogamer.com/The-Witcher--I--Front-Page_stcVVproductId23661470VVcatId444710VVviewprod.htm

Easy as ordering from newegg. If you preorder it, you can usually get it pretty fast. Also there's ebay.  I didn't use ebay though, I've gotten scammed twice, so I don't use it often.


----------



## skidude

Is it just me or is Geralt the coolest video game character ever?


----------



## hermeslyre

Really!! He's one of my most favorite game characters now. It's when you realize that this was all based off a book by a famous polish fantasy writer, Andrzej Sapkowski, that it makes sense. I love fantasy books, and once i get some cash, I'm thinking of blowing some on a hardback of The witcher. 

I hope lots of people buy it! It's a sleeper hit, most sleepers don't do well financially, because people either haven't heard of it, or because they'd rather buy the same old crap again. Not me, lol!


----------



## skidude




----------



## Justin

Flatout 2 is still fun to play! Here are some blooper pics.

Nose Dive!





Big Air!





Uhhh. NASCAR?





Schoolbus drifting!


----------



## Kornowski

Just messing around in the Crysis Sandbox Editor


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

At some points, I really do think people over-exaggerated about how bad Crysis is; it really looks like a good game.


----------



## hermeslyre

It's not bad, IMO. Just same ol', same ol'. On the topic of crysis though, and that freeze gun kornowski's wielding, some modder took the ice textures from the sandbox2 level editor and turned the entire island into a winter wonderland. 

http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=9616

Might be interesting to those getting bored with the tropical setting.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks for the link Andy, I'm checking it out now


----------



## Redbull{wings}

some Team Fortress 2 screens











A medic just hanging out lol







A perfect game as an engineer it was lots of fun



my sentry from that round


----------



## hermeslyre

I really want TF2.. *drools* 

To the bank!!! Oh, wait.. I'm broke.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

It's one of my all time favorite games now, just look at how many hours I play it lol. it did get me group player of the week


----------



## INTELCRAZY

TF2... That's a good game, ppl laugh b/c it's cartoon-like, but it's flippin' awesome..


----------



## Shane

Another great game....just a shame it lags on my pc for some reason when getting into viechles


----------



## Kornowski

Looks cool Shane, you could do with a new GFX card though


----------



## Shane

dan its on lowest settings mate,if i turn AA X2 and high draw distance etc and everything to high it looks alot better.

the reason i set it to low is because i was trying difrent settings to see if that was causing the lag when getting in cars but its just the same

look here
http://www.computerforum.com/102140-san-andreas-lags-my-rig.html

i know its not my gfx card because even though the 9600 is ancient it can play doom 3 and prey and the graphics look great.


----------



## Geoff

INTELCRAZY said:


> TF2... That's a good game, ppl laugh b/c it's cartoon-like, but it's flippin' awesome..


When I saw the videos I thought it was stupid, but I LOVE TF2!  It really is one of the best games ever, so much better then games like Crysis


----------



## Kornowski

Oh right, You have it for PS2?

Tried re-installing the game, latest drivers?


----------



## DirtyD86

Redbull{wings} said:


> It's one of my all time favorite games now



agreed


----------



## drummeralec

Here R Some I Took Of Fs2004 
http://bp0.blogger.com/_PIk62zEyFag/RwWyeqIn1SI/AAAAAAAAAAs/DeR0VXtI3Lo/s1600-h/fs20042.bmp
http://bp0.blogger.com/_PIk62zEyFag/RwWyeqIn1TI/AAAAAAAAAA0/N61mecH_zlQ/s1600-h/fs20043.bmp
http://bp1.blogger.com/_PIk62zEyFag/RwWye6In1UI/AAAAAAAAAA8/UhVIbq5GYvc/s1600-h/fs20044.bmp
http://bp2.blogger.com/_PIk62zEyFag/RwWyfKIn1VI/AAAAAAAAABE/8YLefYlq-B4/s1600-h/fs20045.bmp
http://bp3.blogger.com/_PIk62zEyFag/RwWx5aIn1RI/AAAAAAAAAAk/ko6yZy6cH6g/s1600-h/fs2004.bmp:D


----------



## Kornowski

Just installing CoD 4, so some of that to come later!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

heres some of mine from Call of Duty 4


----------



## Shane

that looks brilliant


----------



## Kornowski

I'll have plenty to upload some time


----------



## Kornowski

First play online, unlocked sniper!


----------



## Shane

brilll dan,

i have a question about BF4....is the gameplay like BF2 where if you get killed you respawn like 20 seconds after?

only i hate those multiplayer fps games that when you get killed you have to wait until the next round before getting spawned again.

its just boring like that i think


----------



## Kornowski

> i have a question about BF4....is the gameplay like BF2 where if you get killed you respawn like 20 seconds after?



It's Call of Duty 4  But, Yeah, you spawn pretty much instantly


----------



## Jabes

Need for speed prostreet demo


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> It's Call of Duty 4  But, Yeah, you spawn pretty much instantly



uhh uhh i knew that...lol no honestly i meant to write COD4 not BF

hehe thats good to hear,Whats the weapons like do you unlock them as you gain higher rank?
i suppose the start off weapons are crap so newbs totaly get owned by the high ranking people


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Sure you did Shane 

I don't think you unlock new weapons, I think you get add-ons like new scopes and stuff... not too sure sure though. You get higher ranks too!

Before, I got 6 kills in a row and unlocked an air strike, I got to select it on the map, and then jets bombed it


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

CoD 4 Looks awesome!! i cant wait to get it, cant afford it atm  damn budget.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Kornowski said:


> First play online, unlocked sniper!



they already have people with four stars?


----------



## Kornowski

> CoD 4 Looks awesome!! i cant wait to get it, cant afford it atm  damn budget.



It is! Amazing. 



> they already have people with four stars?



I guess so, must be all they do...


----------



## nh1129

I just got done playing the first 2 levels of CoD4 and I thought it was ok.  After coming from Crysis this game looks bland.  The textures look pritty bad up close and when I shoot a pot on a stove it'd be nice if it moved.  Also when I shoot a tree it doesn't fall over   But on a more positive note it does run smooth and it feels solid.  I'll post some screenshots when I get to a better, cinematic looking part.


----------



## Kornowski

Anybody else play?


----------



## WeatherMan

Just a shot from Pro Street, sorry about the Jaggies, im only using a 8600GTS ATM 










[/






[/






[/






[/






[/






[/






[/URL]






[/






[/


----------



## ThatGuy16

I would have thought a 8600GTS could to better than that...


----------



## WeatherMan

Pro Street performance is pretty bad 

My cards at 750/2360

Edit: Just had a look at my FPS with fraps, seems that their not TOO bad (whilst driving) Just the NFS lag, that every...single....NFS game loves to stick with as a characteristic (ARE EA EVER GOING TO SORT THIS OUT?!) 

Anyway....Im at 2AA now, looks a bit better than 1024 x 768 with 0AA


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> I would have thought a 8600GTS could to better than that...



wow dude the graphics on the 8600GTS are bad....i didnt expect that at all.

so are you saving for a 8800Gt or something mate?


----------



## WeatherMan

Looking at picing up one for xmas, or maybe a HD3870XT ..


----------



## zaroba

besides the edging, those graphics look pretty good to me.


heres a few shots from crysis (there all 1280x1024):




Bow down before me slave.  or i shall kill you...again.






Sometimes even army guys can be caught in embarrassing positions after getting drunk and passing out 






Sniper rifles can be fun.  sit on the other side of a bridge in some bushes and pick off the bad guys one by one as they walk into the area to see what happened to the previous guy.  half hour later you got some 20 guns lying on the ground waiting for you to take 






So much senseless violence.  sometimes its nice to just sit and watch nature.


----------



## Kornowski

Is it a really good game, the demo was awesome, but is it worth buying?


----------



## zaroba

the rest of the game is better then the demo.


----------



## Kornowski

Really, Yeah? What's better?

Sorry if it sounds like an interigation, I'm just curious


----------



## zaroba

for one its not limited to one area and one game level 

more weaps, more areas, more challenges, more stuff to blow up, the AI gets smarter the further into the game you get.


----------



## Kornowski

Ok, Ok, you've convinced me, I'll buy it!  Thanks man!


----------



## 4NGU$

zaroba said:


> Sniper rifles can be fun.  sit on the other side of a bridge in some bushes and pick off the bad guys one by one as they walk into the area to see what happened to the previous guy.  half hour later you got some 20 guns lying on the ground waiting for you to take



sorry but all that says to me is repetitive dull AI


----------



## Shane

the broken stone looks lifelike in that pic...i cant wait to try that game out.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Nevakonaza said:


> the broken stone looks lifelike in that pic...i cant wait to try that game out.



I would say the same about the trees.......


----------



## zaroba

4NGU$ said:


> sorry but all that says to me is repetitive dull AI



that was a pic from early in the game.  somewhere in the first few stages.

that trick doesn't work later in the game though.  i was just attacking a base and as i was hiding, sniping people in the base, i suddenly found myself surrounded and a bit later discovered they were leaving the side of the base, going threw the forests, and coming up beside and behind me.

damn ai was tricking me by having guys walk around in the base to keep me distracted while other guys circled me.


----------



## DirtyD86

did they fix the accuracy on certain guns? i remember in the demo one of the guns could be spot on and the bullet would end up nowhere near your target. this was from about 10 yards out, so wind etc could not have been a factor


----------



## zaroba

I can't say i've ever had trouble with them.

They are all quite stable and accurate if your lying down and have strength mode on.
and later in the game you can a zoomable sniper scope.  i was making head shots from 120+ meters away


----------



## Kornowski

Just played in the CF clan sever, which is hosted by meanman!

Fantastic game!


----------



## daffyracers03

I Can't get enough of Halo 2








I had top kills that night. It was a GG.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Sweet, we go the same graphics 

Im waiting for a ATI 3870 , shader model 2.0 has finally started to not let me play games


----------



## daffyracers03

ThatGuy16 said:


> Sweet, we go the same graphics
> 
> Im waiting for a ATI 3870 , shader model 2.0 has finally started to not let me play games



Hey do you have the Specs on that ATI 3870? or release date? I'm almost giving into the Nvidia 8800GT


----------



## ThatGuy16

You in the US? its already released, its $220. In 90% of the bechmarks its only about 4-5fps slower, but also overclocks better. The main reason i plan to get it is because i plan on buying a x38 motherboard and a E8400 after january and i may do Crossfire.

Also besides the price difference, it has proven to produce a higher image quality over the 8800's.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski im gonna have to get that game when i get my new rig and play ya! 

My BF2 screenshots from today...this is in singleplayer because im learning the controls and stuff first because im no good in multiplayer yet lol.
i cant fly too well 


























Graphics look bad dont they  LOL


----------



## Cromewell




----------



## Kornowski

> Kornowski im gonna have to get that game when i get my new rig and play ya!



Yeah, awesome man!


----------



## 4NGU$

Cromewell said:


>



thats a nice screens shot 

what game is it off ?


----------



## DrCuddles

Assassin's Creed?


----------



## 4NGU$

nah cant be


----------



## DrCuddles

I guess we wont know the truth until Cromwell comes online again haha


----------



## epidemik

Assassins Creed isnt available on PC


----------



## DrCuddles

Hmmmmmm, there are little fire minions on the right floating about, does that give any one any clues?


----------



## epidemik

IDK, my guess would be witcher but seems like someone woulda recognized it. 
But ive never played it.

EDIT: lol. nope. just looked at some screens of The Witcher


----------



## Cromewell

It's Guild Wars in one of the Eye of the North expansion areas. If anyone has the game and wants to go there, it's in one of the southern regions in the charr homelands


----------



## epidemik

Aww lol. 
How is guild wars?
I tried it once and hated it. But i think i was doing something wrong. 
I might try it again.


----------



## Cromewell

I think it's a good game, sometimes it can get annoying especially if you can't get a good party and have to use the henchmen. If you're in a group with henchmen those djinn you see in the bottom right of that screenshot will more than likely run you over. 3 of them isn't so bad but if a few flame imps come along while your fighting them or the 5-8 flame djinn that patrol the area go by you're screwed.


----------



## tuxify

Dunno what happened, but it was funny.


----------



## Gasparovachi

Some of my old Halo 2 mods


----------



## Justin

Here are screens from my first night playing NFS: Pro Street.

I sold my 240SX and Cobalt SS and bought an Impreza WRX STi for Grip and a Charger R/T for Drag, was this a good move?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

I tried, Factions and the fact that the whole game is like one big instance, killed it for me........

That and the over-use of oriental/eastern aesthetics and the fact that your level caps at 20, making it an almost purely class/equipment/button mashing game........


----------



## Kornowski

> Assassins Creed isnt available on PC



Not untill January anyway...


----------



## mrpiddly

gamma bros, its free to download or online. Its pretty good for a flash game and i really like the classic pixilated style. 





































I tried to get some pictures of the last boss but all of them were really bad. It is pretty intense on hard.


----------



## Justin

My cars in career mode in Need For Speed: Pro Street. I'm still relatively new to this game, just unlocked the React Sessions Race Days.

Subaru Impreza WRX STi for Grip Racing





Mitsubishi Eclipse GST for Drag Racing





Nissan Silvia S15 for Drifting


----------



## shadowbt

mrpiddly said:


> gamma bros, its free to download or online. Its pretty good for a flash game and i really like the classic pixilated style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get some pictures of the last boss but all of them were really bad. It is pretty intense on hard.


haha thats awsome!


----------



## mrpiddly

here are some pictures of the final boss:


















http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2313/2076363515_4d66107e46.jpg?v=0[/IMG

[IMG]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2057/2076363505_af76b753ca.jpg?v=0


----------



## nh1129

So I was in the middle of a battle and at one point I grabbed a guy and threw him at another guy.  At the end of the battle I went to pick up their ammo and I found this....






And that tree was chopped down that way when I got there.


----------



## alexandergre

Hahhah! :d Rofl


----------



## oscaryu1

Rofl!!! HAHA!


----------



## Jabes

ouch that hurts lol


----------



## Ramodkk

R-O-F-L-M-F-A-O !

Great! Someone in here should make a comic screenshot post contest thingy.. haha


----------



## Jabes

ramodkk said:


> R-O-F-L-M-F-A-O !
> 
> Great! Someone in here should make a comic screenshot post contest thingy.. haha



ditto


----------



## zaroba

lol.  nice shot.



hmm...this 'screenshot contest' topic has been going on since 9/11/05.
when does it end and when does the voting start?


----------



## Justin

dug up some of my old pics from Test Drive: Unlimited


































damn you ATARI for releasing 6 DLC's for Xbox360. it's like they've forgotten that they made a PC version.


----------



## Shane

nh1129 said:


>



lmao thats gotta hurt...thats probably what killed him not the throw


----------



## DirtyD86

nh1129 said:


> So I was in the middle of a battle and at one point I grabbed a guy and threw him at another guy.  At the end of the battle I went to pick up their ammo and I found this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that tree was chopped down that way when I got there.





you people are all saying "ouch" or "thats got to hurt". i guess im viewing this image in a different way than everyone else ....


----------



## 4NGU$

DirtyD86 said:


> you people are all saying "ouch" or "thats got to hurt". i guess im viewing this image in a different way than everyone else ....



yeh i was thinking that too 



"by god its huge"

the gun you holding i mean


----------



## ThatGuy16

Got COD4 and a 22" 
My poor X800 running 1680x1050 





The rest are links, i didn't crop 
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/cod41234.jpg
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/cod41235.jpg

can't wait for my GT to get here


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy! Join the COD4 Clan! 

http://www.computerforum.com/103167-official-cod4-clan.html


----------



## hpi

Quick bf2142 screenie :






Im getting into the game again, it's so fun to play.


----------



## jeepdude

How do you take screen shots?

is there a program i need?


----------



## MatrixEVO

ThatGuy16 said:


> Got COD4 and a 22"
> My poor X800 running 1680x1050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for my GT to get here



Post this same screenshot when you get your 8800GT so we can see the difference.


----------



## MatrixEVO

jeepdude said:


> How do you take screen shots?
> 
> is there a program i need?



FRAPS


----------



## Jabes

jeepdude said:


> How do you take screen shots?
> 
> is there a program i need?



fraps is a comon one I think but its not free or you can use ctrl+ prntscrn on your keyboard but after every screen shot you have to save it to paint or photoshop

edit matrixevo u beat me lol


----------



## MatrixEVO

Jabes said:


> fraps is a comon one I think but its not free



Don't scare him, or course it's free.


----------



## jeepdude

cool just downloaded it!1   I'll give it a shot tonight on 2142

Thank you


----------



## Jabes

MatrixEVO said:


> Don't scare him, or course it's free.



or wait it I was thinking about the movies that they give u a limited time lol


----------



## Geoff

FRAPS is freeware, although you need to pay for it if you want some of the advanced features.


----------



## hpi

Bf 2 :


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Playing a CSS Gun Game, at 6am.


----------



## _simon_

LFS


----------



## Kornowski

Great online game!

Don't forget, tonight, 11GMT clan game!


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Great online game!
> 
> Don't forget, tonight, 11GMT clan game!



no action shots ?


----------



## Kornowski

> no action shots ?


Nah, none at the moment


----------



## DirtyD86

because all of his action shots are of him hiding in a corner waiting for someone to run by


----------



## Kornowski

> because all of his action shots are of him hiding in a corner waiting for someone to run by



Oooh, Ouch!  Nah, I run around plenty, knifing people and such 
You playing tonight? It'll be a great laugh!


----------



## DirtyD86

Kornowski said:


> Oooh, Ouch!  Nah, I run around plenty, knifing people and such
> You playing tonight? It'll be a great laugh!



i was jk 

and sadly no, i will be working


----------



## PabloTeK

Looks good Danny, but can you beat a record, getting tankered and then gettting 500+ points?


----------



## Kornowski

> i was jk



I know 



> and sadly no, i will be working



Ahhh man! Some other time?



> Looks good Danny, but can you beat a record, getting *tankered* and then gettting 500+ points?



lol, Possibly if I knew what that word meant


----------



## PabloTeK

Tankered is a slang word for getting drunk. I would play but this laptop is a tad too slow.


----------



## Kornowski

PabloTeK said:


> Tankered is a slang word for getting drunk. I would play but this laptop is a tad too slow.



Ah right, lol, I've never heard that one 

Have you got the game?
If you do, you should play tonight, you know we have the server set up!


----------



## PabloTeK

I do have it but this laptop struggles with it (see the specs) so it can be more difficult to play with lag, and I'm not that good to start with anyway!


----------



## Kornowski

So, it doesn't matter, it's great fun! 

Come on Paul!  There's a thread in the games section!


----------



## PabloTeK

Ok, I'll see what I can do...








Tomorrow


----------



## Rambo

Hey Danny - what game is that?


----------



## Justin

Porsche 911 GT2 for Drift





BMW M3 E46 for Drift





Nissan GTR for Grip





Nissan Skyline R34 GTR for Speed





Pagani Zonda F for Drag (Best time= 6.66 @ 395 km/h in the quarter mile. )


----------



## 4NGU$

Rambo said:


> Hey Danny - what game is that?



omg no wai 

its call of duty 4


----------



## Geoff

Heres some more of Call of Duty 4:


----------



## Justin

*AWESOME* screens OMEGA!!!


----------



## epidemik

Wow, youre getting good fps too.
Thats highest settings right?


----------



## Kornowski

> Hey Danny - what game is that?



Hey Tim, it's Call of Duty 4, it's an awesome game!


----------



## Geoff

jnskyliner34 said:


> *AWESOME* screens OMEGA!!!





epidemik said:


> Wow, youre getting good fps too.
> Thats highest settings right?


Thanks, I'm running maxed out texture settings with 2x AA @ 1360x768.  I didn't expect to get such high framerates, so I'm going to set the AA to either 4x or 8x.


----------



## Kornowski

> I'm going to set the AA to either 4x or 8x.



How'd you do that?


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> How'd you do that?


What do you mean?  Theres the option to change it in the graphics settings..


----------



## Kornowski

You can turn it up to x8, I thought it was only x2 and x4?


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> You can turn it up to x8, I thought it was only x2 and x4?



*Goes back and checks*

Yes you are right, I thought it could go up to 8x but it can only go up to 4x.


----------



## Kornowski

I knew it...

I'm sure there's a way to do it though


----------



## Geoff

Here are some more from Call of Duty 4:


----------



## DirtyD86

those are all great shots, the car one especially. the level of detail in the center console is crazy


----------



## Geoff

DirtyD86 said:


> those are all great shots, the car one especially. the level of detail in the center console is crazy


I know!  It is crazy, I also like how detailed the terrorists hat is in the 2nd to last photo, where he's pointing the gun at me.


----------



## Justin

Test Drive: Unlimited. Sorry for the jaggies. I don't understand why it's jagged even with 4xAA.


----------



## skidude

[-0MEGA-];836754 said:
			
		

>



That shot is insane. I'm getting this game for x-mas. I can't wait.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> That shot is insane. I'm getting this game for x-mas. I can't wait.


It's an awesome game, the best CoD yet!!


----------



## Geoff

Here are some more from CoD4 as well:


----------



## BluePlum

[-0MEGA-];839631 said:
			
		

> Here are some more from CoD4 as well:



looks good im thinking bout getting it...all i need is a computer.


----------



## Geoff

BluePlum said:


> looks good im thinking bout getting it...all i need is a computer.


haha, IMO this is much better then Crysis.  I've always liked these kinds of games better then Far Cry, not to mention it has nearly just as good graphics but doesn't require dual 8800 Ultra's to get 40FPS..


----------



## Kornowski

Geoff, Why don't you play in the CF COD4 Clan?


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Geoff, Why don't you play in the CF COD4 Clan?


Not really sure, all of the clans we've started never really worked out :-/


----------



## Kornowski

The CF one works great! Check out the clan thread! Pop along some time!


----------



## Geoff

And yet some more from Call of Duty 4


----------



## ThatGuy16

i get my 3870 today, still waiting on UPS 

Ill play some COD4 with fraps, are all your setting maxed? looks good


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy, play on the CF server Friday, you too Geoff! C'mon, what do you have to lose, it's a laugh! 

What do you say?


----------



## DirtyD86

kornowski, an irc server or something similar would make your efforts to get the CF clan going a lot easier. its just a pain in the rear having to rely on the forum and PMs to organize a game


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> ThatGuy, play on the CF server Friday, you too Geoff! C'mon, what do you have to lose, it's a laugh!
> 
> What do you say?



Hey dan do you run the server?

when i eventualy get COD4 i will come on all the time.....to get owned by you 
or it might just be the other way round


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> ThatGuy, play on the CF server Friday, you too Geoff! C'mon, what do you have to lose, it's a laugh!
> 
> What do you say?



I work from 11AM-11PM on Friday's


----------



## Kornowski

> kornowski, an irc server or something similar would make your efforts to get the CF clan going a lot easier. its just a pain in the rear having to rely on the forum and PMs to organize a game



IRC? How'd we set one up? 
Yeah, it's a little akward isn't it 



> Hey dan do you run the server?
> 
> when i eventualy get COD4 i will come on all the time.....to get owned by you
> or it might just be the other way round



Nah, I don't, I help Meanman do it though 
lol, Sure thing! Yeah, we'll see eh! 



> I work from 11AM-11PM on Friday's



Ah, that sucks! Everyweek? What about Tuesdays?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Got my 3870 

Heres a radom shot in COD4

its 1680x1050, click if you dare
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/cod3870.jpg


----------



## ThatGuy16

ok, i just took a few from COD4, maxed out 

















one from multiplayer





all have been resized, just so you know


----------



## epidemik

Nice, looks like the new card is working out well for you


----------



## Kornowski

Now you can play online!


----------



## ThatGuy16

When are you getting that GT?


----------



## Sundrop69

Is COD4 in DX9 or DX10?


----------



## DirtyD86

directx10


----------



## Joe2005

DirtyD86 said:


> directx10



Will it work with Xp?


----------



## Kornowski

> When are you getting that GT?



When the people I've ordered it off get it back in stock 
You going to play on Friday?

Really, COD4 is DX10!?


----------



## Archangel

Sundrop69 said:


> Is COD4 in DX9 or DX10?



both, actually.   you can run it in either dx9 or dx10.   (they say dx10 looks better.   so far I havnt noticed the BIG defference tough that was promised with it  )


----------



## ThatGuy16

wait, COD4 is DX10? lol


----------



## Kornowski

lol, I know, I had the same thought!


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> wait, COD4 is DX10? lol


Thats new to me to.  I have Vista but I never noticed anything special, lol.


----------



## ThatGuy16

haha, at least im not alone on this new discovery


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I know, that came as a surprise to me too! I don't actually know if there's any difference though?


----------



## Kornowski

Just played on the CF COD4 server, can't remember the guys name though, I know he's called Frank, so if you read this, speak up!


----------



## I-KILLED-U

Kornowski said:


> Just played on the CF COD4 server, can't remember the guys name though, I know he's called Frank, so if you read this, speak up!



yea its me bro, lol 

I remember that screen shot. I had to change my CF user ID to this one now. that way is easier to identify me in the game.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I love COD4, i still don't know if this is DX10 

resized


----------



## Kornowski

> yea its me bro, lol
> 
> I remember that screen shot. I had to change my CF user ID to this one now. that way is easier to identify me in the game.



Hey man! It was a great game yesterday! Gotta play again!

And ThatGuy, looks great! BUT! PLAY IN THE CF SERVER!


----------



## DirtyD86

ThatGuy16 said:


> I love COD4, i still don't know if this is DX10



dx10 or not, its still a beautiful game


----------



## Kornowski

It is, it's amazing!


----------



## ThatGuy16

It is amazing, and i'll get around to playing on CF... i never know when! 

my 3870 @ 830/1200 with COD maxed out!! 

*BEFORE:*







*AFTER:*





91FPS!? 





60-70 FPS outside


----------



## PabloTeK

Agh, I really want me 8800GT now.  COD4 on this laptop has a lot of graphical errors and is really slow, in fact the only game that works right is CS:S.


----------



## epidemik

PabloTeK said:


> in fact the only game that works right is CS:S.



Tried CoD2?
Works on my comp  
(and thats saying something_)


----------



## Kornowski

Pual, you've ordered your GT haven't you, when's it coming?

Also, PLAY ON CF SERVER!


----------



## Kornowski

Should probably get some action shots shouldn't I?


----------



## Geoff

ThatGuy16 said:


> It is amazing, and i'll get around to playing on CF... i never know when!
> 
> my 3870 @ 830/1200 with COD maxed out!!
> 
> *BEFORE:*
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER:*
> 
> 
> 91FPS!?
> 
> 
> 60-70 FPS outside


I get those kinds of FPS to maxed out 

Well then again, I do have a faster processor and get almost 13K in 3DMark06


----------



## ThatGuy16

lol, its great


----------



## ThatGuy16

TDU:


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Wow what is TDU?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Test drive unlimited


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Is it a good game? I'm looking for a good racing game preferably the one with the best graphics my pc can handle and the best gameplay of course


----------



## Kornowski

DiRT is a great racing game, have you seen that?


----------



## Justin

Redbull{wings} said:


> Is it a good game? I'm looking for a good racing game preferably the one with the best graphics my pc can handle and the best gameplay of course



TDU is a great racing game. It has hundreds of races and the fact that it's MMO, makes it awesome! Some say TDU is full of bugs and crashes but, I haven't encountered one. 

Your PC will run, but I'd suggest getting another gig of RAM. I'm running it on 2xAA, medium details, 800x600 and it still looks good. 



Kornowski said:


> DiRT is a great racing game, have you seen that?



Oh yes, get DiRT! Great graphics and really fun!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Oh yeah, i might have to go get some DiRT screenies


----------



## Redbull{wings}

What kind of racing is dirt?


----------



## Justin

Redbull{wings} said:


> What kind of racing is dirt?



Rally.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I liked the game it looked real nice and felt pretty good but its really hard! I barley got 4th in the truck race cause I slid so much and I couldn't even finish the 4wd rally race it was ridiculous you pretty much have to have perfect turns for every one or your dead I know thats realistic but its a game I wanna have some fun lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

Its a good game, but i still can't get the steering settings right... they're complicating


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah. It does take some getting used to! 

*THAT GUY! TONIGHT COD4, REMINDER! *


----------



## ThatGuy16

What time would that be!? at time of this post its 3:10am... im getting to bed, now!


----------



## Kornowski

Oh right, lol, It'll be 8GMT, is that 6PM your time?


----------



## ThatGuy16

hmm meanman thinks its 3pm for me, you think its 6... hell if i know 

My goal is to figure this time thing out once and for all!


----------



## Kornowski

It's at 3PM I think!


----------



## 4NGU$

geeeess you guys ...

you have 3 thread were your all talking about this 

i wanna see some screen shots in the screenshot thread


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Chris, Ok, Ok, fine, I'll get some for you!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hmm it got resized, I was on my 32''.


----------



## 4NGU$

that map is ok but i prefair texture2


----------



## Redbull{wings}

DiRT Shots


----------



## Justin

Test Drive: Unlimited. I'm starting to enjoy this game again.

gamespy id = justin41. Look for me on the island.


----------



## ThatGuy16

how is that game online, i havn't tried... open environment?


----------



## Justin

ThatGuy16 said:


> how is that game online, i havn't tried... open environment?



lol! i'm assuming you made an offline profile. it's basically the same but instead of the ai cars roaming around it's real people. there are multiplayer races aswell and the diners and clubs are available.


----------



## Mattu

Haven't been here in a long time 

Anyway if you've ever played UT2004, there is this free mod called Junk War for it. Here is screenshots I took of _some_ of its many weapons. 

*Rolling Pin*





*Meat Cleaver (use your imagination )*





*Ball Pin Hammer*





*Baseball Bat*


----------



## Geoff

Here are some from Team Fortress 2 and a few more from Call of Duty 4:


----------



## Justin

more Test Drive: Unlimited


----------



## Kornowski

COD4


----------



## Geoff

196ms


----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];849765 said:
			
		

> 196ms



Huh?


----------



## MatrixEVO

Kornowski said:


> Huh?



Your ping is high.


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, Yeah, it was a little... I think it may have been a US server though...


----------



## epidemik

Wow, lots o nice screens on this page.


----------



## Justin

ThatGuy16, here's how Test Drive: Unlimited is online.

Ford Cruise Day






@ the Race Track. (LOOK! A plane!)





Doing a Top Speed Run


----------



## ThatGuy16

looks cool, are there alot of people on there?


----------



## Shane

Damn i must get Team Fortress 2 ,Call of Duty 4,and TD:U


----------



## Justin

ThatGuy16 said:


> looks cool, are there alot of people on there?



yup. there are people playing 24/7 but you can only see up to 8 at a time. hotspots are the race track and the lighthouse in the northwest point of the island.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## ThatGuy16

pretty good game


----------



## ckfordy69

ThatGuy16 how is that game is it a fun game?  Is it still a good game even though it doesnt have free roam?  Will I be able to max it out with my computer?


----------



## ThatGuy16

I doubt you can max it out with a 320 mb GTS, i have it maxed out. Lowest FPS i got was 30 with anisotropic filtering (not sure of the difference in bilinear outside bilinear gives more performance over quality). I wish it had free roam, but i must admit that its a good game.


----------



## Shane

TF2 is amazing!!!!

Thanks to Omega 

i set all settings to high and AA X4 and it looks great,no lag or anything im so happy!






More screenshots comming later


----------



## Geoff

Nevakonaza said:


> TF2 is amazing!!!!
> 
> Thanks to Omega
> 
> i set all settings to high and AA X4 and it looks great,no lag or anything im so happy!
> 
> 
> More screenshots comming later


Yay!  You are very welcome, and I look forward to seeing some more of your screen shots


----------



## ckfordy69

ThatGuy16 said:


> I doubt you can max it out with a 320 mb GTS, i have it maxed out. Lowest FPS i got was 30 with anisotropic filtering (not sure of the difference in bilinear outside bilinear gives more performance over quality). I wish it had free roam, but i must admit that its a good game.



Ok so if I had a 8800GT or 3870 I would be able to max it out?  Yeah it looks like a good game to bad it doesnt have free roam.


----------



## Shane

[-0MEGA-];852016 said:
			
		

> Yay!  You are very welcome, and I look forward to seeing some more of your screen shots



yes i will be posting more screenshots as soon as i find out My Fraps software again.

damn i didnt think this game would be this fun 

Many thanks Omega


----------



## ThatGuy16

> Ok so if I had a 8800GT or 3870 I would be able to max it out? Yeah it looks like a good game to bad it doesnt have free roam


Yeah you would, with the GTS you could probably have most settings on high with some on medium. I havn't really ever liked NFS games, but this one is pretty good IMO.


----------



## ckfordy69

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah you would, with the GTS you could probably have most settings on high with some on medium. I havn't really ever liked NFS games, but this one is pretty good IMO.



Ok cool thanks.  Ill probably end up upgrading my card to either the GT or 3870.  I really liked NFS:MW carbon was ok but not as good.  But it sounds like this game is still fun without free roam.


----------



## Shane

More 


























damn those players in that server were good,I was getting owned!!!!


----------



## Geoff

haha, BTW what are you getting for framerates?  I never expected a Sempron and 9600 to play TF2 at all.


----------



## Shane

im only getting about 35Fps but i must admit for a Sempron 2800+ and a 9600 pro it does extremly well for its age and they always look great.

Dont anyone underestimate the power of the sempron lol 

Its a good little processor


----------



## patrickv

oh yeah ? huh, this is what i call screenshot !!!




maxed out cell-shaded graphics, heheh, jk


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> oh yeah ? huh, this is what i call screenshot !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxed out cell-shaded graphics, heheh, jk



WOW look at those graphics,Forget crysis and cod4 thats the stuff you need to play what patrick has going on lol


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Nevakonaza said:


> im only getting about 35Fps but i must admit for a Sempron 2800+ and a 9600 pro it does extremly well for its age and they always look great.
> 
> Dont anyone underestimate the power of the sempron lol
> 
> Its a good little processor



agreed


----------



## vonfeldt7

*Ready for some Gears of War?*

An unlucky locust getting ready to be chainsawed




Hammer of Dawn




Raven Down




The last one is kinda blurry, I took a screenshot during a cut scene.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Playing Call of Duty 4, about my 2nd day playing, got to train before Saturday's LAN. 








In my last game, I was in around 6th place, with a score of 350. 


I am still trying to find the right settings, the resolution is 1680 x 1050.


----------



## ThatGuy16

settings for graphics? you should set everything on max... i dont use the "soften smoke edges" it doesn't seem to make a difference either way..


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Whats a good resolution? 

My max on this monitor is 1680 x 1050.


Thanks.


----------



## hermeslyre

Keep the res on it's native, if you can all but help it, which would be the 1680 x 1050. 

All monitors look best on their native.


----------



## Beyond




----------



## epidemik

Beyond, what game si that?

UT3? (<-- Complete guess, i have no clue)


----------



## Beyond

epidemik said:


> Beyond, what game si that?
> 
> UT3? (<-- Complete guess, i have no clue)



Yep!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It was originally on like 1024 x 768, didnt look to good. 

Crysis looked better on 1680 x 1050, but was a little laggy.


----------



## epidemik

Beyond said:


> Yep!



Wahoo. 
Looks sweet. 
Is it fun? There hasnt been much talk about it lately. 
Do you have more screens?


----------



## Beyond

epidemik said:


> Wahoo.
> Looks sweet.
> Is it fun? There hasnt been much talk about it lately.
> Do you have more screens?



It's okay.  Honestly, I've never been a big fan of the series.  But.. if I'm in the mood it's pretty fun.  

I have noticed, however, that it seems like there are a lot of empty servers.  The game doesn't seem that populated yet, so maybe that's why there hasn't been much talk. 

Graphically though the game is definitely awesome---I don't have any other screens right now, but it's your typical UT game... awesome graphics and smooth as butter performance.  

I'll get some more up later when I can get away from COD4....


----------



## the_painter

*Waiting for the zombies to come *





*And my favorite: Zombies in their teenage years...*


----------



## Beyond




----------



## Geoff

the_painter said:


> *Waiting for the zombies to come *
> 
> 
> *And my favorite: Zombies in their teenage years...*


What zombie server do you play on?


----------



## Beyond




----------



## kobaj

[-0MEGA-];855160 said:
			
		

> What zombie server do you play on?



I would also like to know. I used to be a huuuuuge zombie fan but kinda dropped it. But now that I see other CF members playing sounds like fun to join in again .


----------



## the_painter

[-0MEGA-];855160 said:
			
		

> What zombie server do you play on?


74.86.110.133 
http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/74.86.110.133:27015/


> I would also like to know. I used to be a huuuuuge zombie fan but kinda dropped it. But now that I see other CF members playing sounds like fun to join in again .


ya its a blast!

EDIT- can i get an invite into the computer forum css group??


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Loving the game. Played at the LAN yesterday, unlocked the M4, and got addicted to getting the silencer, which I got not to long ago.


----------



## Shane

HL2:EP 2


Just started it so not much action yet


----------



## PurePwnage

Meh, I wanted to enter one.


----------



## dragon2309

Nevakonaza said:


> HL2:EP 2
> 
> 
> Just started it so not much action yet


aha! you cant fool me... thats episode 1 !!

theres no way the citadel would still be standing in episode 2...


----------



## the_painter

yarr! stealin booty form the knights


----------



## Shane

dragon2309 said:


> aha! you cant fool me... thats episode 1 !!
> 
> theres no way the citadel would still be standing in episode 2...



damn i meant ep 1 
brilliant game 

the_painter,what ganme is that?


----------



## the_painter

Nevakonaza said:


> the_painter,what ganme is that?



Pirates Vikings and Knights II
half Life 2 mod(note:you don't need to own hl2. You just need the hl2 files)
http://www.pvkii.com/


----------



## Shane

tks im gonna download


----------



## g4m3rof1337

1st.


----------



## Geoff

dragon2309 said:


> aha! you cant fool me... thats episode 1 !!
> 
> theres no way the citadel would still be standing in episode 2...


That is EP1 


And here are some more from CoD4:


----------



## Ramodkk

Congratz OMEGA I see you have a Q6600 now!  hows your machine with 4GB now?? 

And Nice pics!!


----------



## Grotzyy




----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> Congratz OMEGA I see you have a Q6600 now!  hows your machine with 4GB now??
> 
> And Nice pics!!


Thanks, all my games run great!  The 4GB of RAM really helps in Vista.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Beyond




----------



## skidude




----------



## Beyond




----------



## Justin

where'd the hood go? lol. the body was still intact but my hood flew somewhere.


----------



## MatrixEVO

jnskyliner34 said:


> where'd the hood go? lol. the body was still intact but my hood flew somewhere.



Wow, I didn't know they detailed the engine so much.


----------



## patrickv

you guys are so damn lucky to be running high end pc's and high end games on high end graphics, unlike some of us


----------



## 4NGU$

heres some of my screens


----------



## Kornowski

Skidude, You should play in the COD4 CF Clan!


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> you guys are so damn lucky to be running high end pc's and high end games on high end graphics, unlike some of us



Patrick for your home pc all you need is a nice gfx card and maybe another gig of ram.
should be a nice system then as it already has a core 2 duo right?

Angus what GFX card you got? looks great 

danny,good screenshots mate.
is it realy true what they say that in crysis every game is diffrent in singleplayer?
like the enemys ai is realy good?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Angus what GFX card you got? looks great
> 
> danny,good screenshots mate.
> is it realy true what they say that in crysis every game is diffrent in singleplayer?
> like the enemys ai is realy good?



I think it's his 360...

Yeah, it's never the same, it's amazing! They're really smart, they hunt you down, flank you, loads of stuff, it's great!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I think it's his 360...
> 
> Yeah, it's never the same, it's amazing! They're really smart, they hunt you down, flank you, loads of stuff, it's great!



ahh 360,

realy it sounds great,at least games are moving on now and the ai are getting better.

just some games get boring because you always know where theyre going to come from and what they do lol but with crysis at least you wont get bored for a long time


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, It'll keep me amused for months!  Until the 2nd one comes out anyway


----------



## skidude

Kornowski said:


> Skidude, You should play in the COD4 CF Clan!



I just might, I really enjoy the online play.


----------



## Kornowski

skidude said:


> I just might, I really enjoy the online play.



Yeah, you should do, it's great fun! 

Giving a rival clan a kicking


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright, so I was in Free for All today, and this was my 2nd game, with a few people ranked around 50, with other assorted levels.






I came in first, I took the lead at the start of the round, and kept it. 

Came in second the next game.


----------



## Cromewell

More CoH


----------



## Ramodkk

Heres mine, except I've been having this weird ghostly transparent mean rectangles. Anybody know what might the problem be???


----------



## ThatGuy16

It could be overheating. Use rivatuner to set the fan to 50% (fixed). Stock fan speeds are crap (like 20%) i was idle at 65c and loading at 90-95c!! with the fan set at 50% overclocked it idles at 34c and load at 65c!


----------



## fatdragon

Fear on a intel gma 950 on high settings


----------



## the_painter

HAX!!!!!!!! using the force to disconnect me


----------



## the_painter




----------



## the_painter




----------



## the_painter

*...WTF*


----------



## Shane

Fear Combat....laggy like hell and graphics are bad 
















also fancied a drive around on LFS


----------



## ThatGuy16

I think FEAR has great graphics (outside of the guys arm holding the gun that looks like crap )

Here are a couple


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Justin

in game screens from Test Drive: Unlimited.


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> in game screens from Test Drive: Unlimited.



Looks good mate,But a newer gfx card would make that game look so much better.


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks good mate,But a newer gfx card would make that game look so much better.



yup. i've got the cash for new upgrades. still don't know when to purchase as i'm having them shipped from the states.

Asus M2N-E SLi = MOBO
AMD Athlon X2 5400+ 2.8ghz = CPU
Sapphire HD350 512mb = GPU
Thermaltake 550w = PSU

my 7300gs is still a decent card to game with. i'm playing pro street on a mix of high and med settings with a bit of a stutter but still playable which I know my CPU is causing it.


----------



## patrickv

guys don't make me upload graphics no one has ever seen 
ok here's one





ah i drowned cause i wasn't fast enough to climb thru the level


----------



## Kornowski

Just installed DiRT again, can't say I'm too good at it


----------



## PabloTeK

I can't help noticing the lack of a track Danny?  I might get DiRT for the 360, is it any good?


----------



## Shane

hehe danny,

do you have some special effect turned on or something?Is that motion blur?

i cant stand motion blur i think it makes the game horrible

i prefer to play without mb.


----------



## Kornowski

PabloTeK said:


> I can't help noticing the lack of a track Danny?  I might get DiRT for the 360, is it any good?



lol, Yeah, I came off a little... 
Yeah, it's fantastic! 



Nevakonaza said:


> hehe danny,
> 
> do you have some special effect turned on or something?Is that motion blur?
> 
> i cant stand motion blur i think it makes the game horrible
> 
> i prefer to play without mb.



Yeah, it's motion blur 
I love it!  It runs on Ultra settings


----------



## ThatGuy16

I dislike motion blur too 

I don't like the game that much though


----------



## patrickv

PabloTeK said:


> I can't help noticing the lack of a track Danny?  I might get DiRT for the 360, is it any good?



trust me it is, the replay rocks, lifelike !!! buy it men, oh, also get Skate


----------



## Justin

DiRT is one of the prettiest racing games! lol! and i played it on medium detail 800x600


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it looks amazing!


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some from tonights game! It was excellent! Really good, the new Extreme Mod is amazing, thanks to Meanman for that! 





















I got the same score, spooky!


----------



## DrCuddles

Hey, im on COD 4, want me to start a CF Clan name for myself?
Cant wait to play with yoo guys


----------



## Shane

whats the changes in the mod danny?

damn i want to play cod4...then you can own me lol 

i tried the demo for a laugh to see if it would run but card isnt supported only the 9800 series + is and i have a 9600

damn it couldnt get any worse


----------



## MatrixEVO

Some shots of my favorite racing game, Need For Speed Pro Street, and played with my new MOMO wheel and pedals...  Graphics are AMAZING as well...


----------



## Kornowski

DrCuddles said:


> Hey, im on COD 4, want me to start a CF Clan name for myself?
> Cant wait to play with yoo guys



Yeah, sure, Just stick [CF] infront of your name...



Nevakonaza said:


> whats the changes in the mod danny?
> 
> damn i want to play cod4...then you can own me lol
> 
> i tried the demo for a laugh to see if it would run but card isnt supported only the 9800 series + is and i have a 9600
> 
> damn it couldnt get any worse



There's a load, you can't camp, you bleed, have to use medi kits, erm, spawn protection, I can't really remember, lol 

lol, You could buy a 7600 or something?


----------



## mep916

Nevakonaza said:


> the 9800 series + is and i have a 9600



Are you referring to the Radeon 9800 series or the GeForce 9800 series?




j/k. Sorry.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Are you referring to the Radeon 9800 series or the GeForce 9800 series?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k. Sorry.



I'm pretty sure he means the GeForce 9800, What else would it be, ATI... Bah!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> I'm pretty sure he means the GeForce 9800, What else would it be, ATI... Bah!



ha ha. Of course!


----------



## Justin




----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> lol, You could buy a 7600 or something?



whats the point...il stick lag like theres no tommorow. 

i could go out and buy me a new pc tommorow if i wanted i do have the money but atm all the games seem rather the same as you might have seen my moaning here lol

http://www.computerforum.com/108594-gaming-getting-boring.html

Pm me in 50 years when some new outstanding game comes out will ya 



mep916 said:


> Are you referring to the Radeon 9800 series or the GeForce 9800 series?
> 
> j/k. Sorry.




of course i mean the radeon 9800 series 

i hope your not trying to be funny here with me been stuck with a radeon 9600 pro....we dont all have money to waste on 2 8800 Ultras.


----------



## Geoff

Some more from TF2:


----------



## Gogey

Freakin navi.

And where do the steam screenshots get save to? I cant freakin find em


----------



## Redbull{wings}

C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam\steamapps\(user-name)\(game you want)\(game abbreviation; for instance team fortress is tf and counter-strike is cstrike)\screenshots


----------



## mrpiddly




----------



## 4NGU$

i demand you tell me what game that is ?


----------



## Geoff

4NGU$ said:


> i demand you tell me what game that is ?


I'm afraid your PC won't be able to handle that game.


----------



## mrpiddly

4NGU$ said:


> i demand you tell me what game that is ?



Ragdoll Invaders for the first one

Ragdoll Avalanche for the second




sometimes it is the simple games that are the most fun.


----------



## Justin

Trackmania Sunrise Extreme


----------



## ghost

mrpiddly said:


> Ragdoll Invaders for the first one
> 
> Ragdoll Avalanche for the second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes it is the simple games that are the most fun.



OMG do you realize that I'm not gonna get any work done today because of you XD!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Here are a few from crysis

I resized them, for you with small monitors


----------



## the_painter

EDIT:


Jabes said:


> images do not exist painter


thanks! fixed... I hope


----------



## Jabes

images do not exist painter


----------



## MatrixEVO

ThatGuy16 said:


> Here are a few from crysis



Hey those sceenshots belong in my thread! 

Anyways, I have a good idea for a new type of Crysis screenshot. While your playing just hit "F1", it will give you a 3rd person view.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

We were getting beat horribly but it's all good...


----------



## JLV2k5

all cool


----------



## Kornowski

Painter, what game is that?


----------



## JLV2k5

amazing girl


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Wrong thread, but oh well...lol


----------



## Jabes

JLV2k5 said:


> amazing girl



would u stop puttin pics of my gf up?


----------



## JLV2k5

haha okay sorry, tell her to stop asking me to be her photographer. And this is a screen shot, you didnt specify that it had to be in a game.


----------



## Jabes

heres the thread to post in http://www.computerforum.com/5484-post-your-desktop-up-559.html


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Why'd you post it in here again?


----------



## quagmondo23

http://www.halo3reviews.com/photos/pics/halo3-6-full.jpg

Not mine but i don't think it has to be.


----------



## JLV2k5

sorry that was an accident


----------



## the_painter

Kornowski said:


> Painter, what game is that?



http://www.insmod.net/


----------



## MatrixEVO

the_painter said:


> http://www.insmod.net/



Free game huh? Heck yes, I'll try it!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Just unlocked the Red Tiger Skin on my P90. 
Round before this, I unlocked the Red Tiger Skin on my R700.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Just unlocked the Red Tiger Skin on my P90.
> Round before this, I unlocked the Red Tiger Skin on my R700.



ACOG on a P90? Wow....RED DOT FTW!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I tried the red dot with the P90, it worked, but the ACOG scope got me a lot more head shots.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Im at 5 stars, and haven't even tried most of the guns i have unlocked 

I give the P90 a try a earlier today, its my new favorite


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Awesome round, a lot of people, I got like 310 kills, when the person in second got like 200.


----------



## ThatGuy16

nice 

I love it how everyone that posts COD screenshots, only post the ones that they come in first


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I have others, but I came in second and third, lol. 

Others are just of my guns and stuff.


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> nice
> 
> I love it how everyone that posts COD screenshots, only post the ones that they come in first



Don't know who you're talking about


----------



## f.i.t.h

Im Flying:


----------



## Darth Vapor

f.i.t.h said:


> Im Flying:  Me too lol


----------



## Shane

Darth Vapor said:


> f.i.t.h said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im Flying:  Me too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly do you do in wow?
> 
> its just one of those games i dont understand ive never player it,Or wanted to because its not my type of game but im courius
Click to expand...


----------



## Archangel

Nevakonaza said:


> what exactly do you do in wow?
> 
> its just one of those games i dont understand ive never player it,Or wanted to because its not my type of game but im courius




kill everything that makes your pointer turn red  so basicly, the same as in any shooter etc, just in a different way


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Rank 50. 

I started COD4 December 26th, took me 1 month to get to 50, lol.


----------



## cuffless

I had just crashed so i was in 6th. I came 1st in the end though.


----------



## mrpiddly

cuffless said:


> I had just crashed so i was in 6th. I came 1st in the end though.



OMG, great game.


----------



## cuffless

Yea it is. Probably my favourite n64 game.


----------



## voyagerfan99

mrpiddly said:


> OMG, great game.



Yes!



			
				Cuffless said:
			
		

> Yea it is. Probably my favourite n64 game.



Me too! 

Don't forget Jet Force Gemini!


----------



## the_painter

MatrixEVO said:


> Free game huh? Heck yes, I'll try it!



Unfortunately its not free. You have to own counter strike or half life 2: deathmatch first. Atleast thats what your supposed to own first. You might be able to play it without buying those but I'm not sure. I proboably shouldn't have said that but thats INSmod's fault for voiding valves policies not mine 

so, whatever. i didn't really answer anything with this post


----------



## Shane

Just finished downloading Call of Juarez MP Demo,I could only start my own map because i need to do the update patch before it will let me join the online servers  but il do that tommorow.











i dont know why the screenshots are so dark.....they didnt look like that in the game and it was nice and bright.
for some reason i get that in some other games i screenshot too any ideas why?


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> i dont know why the screenshots are so dark.....they didnt look like that in the game and it was nice and bright.
> for some reason i get that in some other games i screenshot too any ideas why?



Test Drive Unlimited is like that too especially when you take a pic from photomode.


----------



## Dazzeerr

Beastly. (Call of Duty 4 singleplayer)


----------



## Shane

Dazzeerr said:


> Beastly. (Call of Duty 4 singleplayer)



what settings you have that on a 8500?


----------



## Dazzeerr

Everything on high apart from one or two minor things
1280x1024, sometimes 1024x768

2x AA


----------



## Kornowski

Dazzeerr said:


> Everything on high apart from one or two minor things
> 1280x1024, sometimes 1024x768
> 
> 2x AA



You should join the CF Clan


----------



## Dazzeerr

might just do that ;o


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Stacking buffs, FTW.........


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine 











































The FPS drops right down, when I take a screenshot.


----------



## Shane

hey danny that looks great,Is that in singleplayer or Multi?

Mine:

INSURGENCY Modern Infantry Combat





















i cant seem to get into this game for some reason,The aiming is dodgy imo and he moves around too slow even when running.
Graphics are stunning though.

and warrock:

i dont think this should be there lol






i got shot down.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Shane, It's Multiplayer


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Ewwwwww.........

Has anyone noticed that majority of the pictures posted in this thread are either un-inspiring shots of FPSs or of more FPSs, only with a dash of a racing game here or there?

What happened to the good old days where the pictures were actually inspiring?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I thought the picture was taken when I was in scope with a shot of the guys head. 

It looks like it didn't take the picture like that.

And to me, your pictures are just of you riding around on an animal...


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I thought the picture was taken when I was in scope with a shot of the guys head.
> 
> It looks like it didn't take the picture like that.
> 
> And to me, your pictures are just of you riding around on an animal...



The pictures are legitimate and I just wanted to show how big this guy got by using a bunch of different steroids, I mean 'growth potions'......  The last picture was taken in a first person view.  And I just happen to be riding me Chocobo at the time......


----------



## Kornowski

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Ewwwwww.........
> 
> Has anyone noticed that majority of the pictures posted in this thread are either un-inspiring shots of FPSs or of more FPSs, only with a dash of a racing game here or there?
> 
> What happened to the good old days where the pictures were actually inspiring?



I actually took time to my the screenshots I took look good! Just because they aren't your taste... Although, I can see where you're coming from!


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Kornowski said:


> I actually took time to my the screenshots I took look good! Just because they aren't your taste... Although, I can see where you're coming from!



It's really no offense to anyone but half of the screenshots people take look like they accidentally pressed Prnt Scrn/F8/F10 while playing........


----------



## hermeslyre

Sins of a solar empire. Just started playing, so no fantastic SS', but I really like the game so far! It's like Homeworld and Supreme Commander all in one, The scale is huge.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Tried my best to get the purpose of the picture displayed, oh well. 



Noted for next time.


----------



## Archangel

hermeslyre said:


> Sins of a solar empire. Just started playing, so no fantastic SS', but I really like the game so far! It's like Homeworld and Supreme Commander all in one, The scale is huge.



Sweeeeet! =O     the game is called "sins of a solar empire" ?   never heard of it, but it its like Homeword, I definately have to get it =]


----------



## hermeslyre

Archangel said:


> Sweeeeet! =O     the game is called "sins of a solar empire" ?   never heard of it, but it its like Homeword, I definately have to get it =]



Yeah, Sins of a Solar Empire. It's like homeworld, but it isn't, just like it's like Sup Com and it isn't. It's its own game, and it's a great one at that. You'll need some patience, and the learning curve is high, but if you loved Homeworld you'll more than likely like this. Fun stuff!






Downsized screenshots don't do the game justice.


----------



## ETSA

Here is one from The Witcher...


----------



## Shane

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Ewwwwww.........
> 
> Has anyone noticed that majority of the pictures posted in this thread are either un-inspiring shots of FPSs or of more FPSs, only with a dash of a racing game here or there?



Well i think ALOT of the new games are now FPS to be honest.

Here we dont all play FPS you know 

here some of my Custom Mitsubishi Lancer in NFS.Underground 2

As you can see my graphics are totaly crap but the game doesnt lag and its playable so im okay with that


----------



## ThatGuy16

Not bad, looks like good o' PS2 days


----------



## Kornowski

I'm going to buy number 4 soon!


----------



## Shane

shot at the start of Need for speedrostreet 







Again the screenshots have come out darker then they were in game,its realy annoying i dont know if its something to do with photobucket.

i must install Fraps.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Is that on the 8800GT? why so many jaggies?

or is that still your pro?


----------



## Darth Vapor

crysis on my rig lol


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> Is that on the 8800GT? why so many jaggies?
> 
> or is that still your pro?



i thought that lol after i took the pic,although ive just started the demo and didnt even check what gfx settings it was on.

il up the graphics its probably set to low or something


----------



## Shane

the graphics were set to low....no AA.

Although ive maxed it 8x aa and high graphics settings and you still see some jaggies on the ground.

i dont know why the pics are so dark though when i upload them


----------



## ThatGuy16

Pics don't looks too dark to me, now its time that you can actually start selecting "high" in the graphics menus


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> Pics don't looks too dark to me, now its time that you can actually start selecting "high" in the graphics menus



hehe i know,I maxed COD4 so im happy


----------



## Shane

COD4,They did a real good job with this game!





















sorry about the size


----------



## Kornowski

Join the clan, Shane


----------



## Justin

Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones

I LOVE THIS GAME!!! Pics are resized to 800x600.


----------



## Shane

DiRT Demo


i forgot to change the res,it was on 1024x768


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I've got a ton of TF2 screens I need to post.


----------



## Ramodkk

How good is TF2?


----------



## hermeslyre

ramodkk said:


> How good is TF2?



Damn awesome. I like it more than CoD4, not just because I'm only mediocre in the latter. TF2 is the best FPS multiplayer game I've ever played. I adore it.


----------



## Ramodkk

Can you only get it through Orange Box?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

ramodkk said:


> Can you only get it through Orange Box?



you can buy it by itself off steam but its not as good a deal as it is in orange box


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

ramodkk said:


> How good is TF2?



It's pretty much the best ****ing game ever!


hermeslyre said:


> Damn awesome. I like it more than CoD4, not just because I'm only mediocre in the latter. TF2 is the best FPS multiplayer game I've ever played. I adore it.



Damn right...



Redbull{wings} said:


> you can buy it by itself off steam but its not as good a deal as it is in orange box



Yea that's what I did. I never really got into Half-Life, and Portal is ghey as hell to me.


----------



## hermeslyre

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Yea that's what I did. I never really got into Half-Life, and Portal is ghey as hell to me.



I bought it solitary as well. THe only game I thought I was missing out on was Portal, but when I tried it through first slice, whatever that Nvidia demo was called, I didn't think it was anything special at all! I mean, I know innovation is lacking in the FPS department, but It's as if everyone who loved it so never played an inoovative game in their life. I have, wasn't impressed.

[/rant]


----------



## speedyink

I haven't posted here since I got my new comp.  Heres some Crysis and UT3


----------



## Kornowski

Nice screens Speedy!
Nice comp too


----------



## Justin

nice screens speedy. 

are you playing crysis with AA on with your 8600gts? i can't help notice a bit of jagged images especially on the roofs.  it still looks purrty though. 

how's UT3? is there a campaign mode aswell? i've been eyeing that game for a while.

EDIT: Here's some TDU photos.




















_bad quality_


----------



## Geoff

TF2 owns, simple as that 

I've heard that the next update will include a new map, but also new unlockable features that you can get for each class.  One that was mentioned was that the medic can choose to double their persons strength that they are healing, instead of only 50% more.  The catch would be that there would be no ubercharge.


----------



## hermeslyre

New map would be awesome. But all the sweet modded maps on those couple of servers kinda downplay the significance. I've also heard of the new medigun. I dunno what I'd do without those lovely ubercharges, if they get rid of them though. I'd probably cry like a baby -- then shrug and get back to pwning noobs.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

hermeslyre said:


> New map would be awesome. But all the sweet modded maps on those couple of servers kinda downplay the significance. I've also heard of the new medigun. I dunno what I'd do without those lovely ubercharges, if they get rid of them though. I'd probably cry like a baby -- then shrug and get back to pwning noobs.



It's an optional upgrade for the gun so you could still use your ubercharge gun


----------



## Ramodkk

You guys are making me wanna try TF2... 

The problem is, I already find COD4 to be the best shooter!


----------



## speedyink

jnskyliner34 said:


> nice screens speedy.
> 
> are you playing crysis with AA on with your 8600gts? i can't help notice a bit of jagged images especially on the roofs.  it still looks purrty though.
> 
> how's UT3? is there a campaign mode aswell? i've been eyeing that game for a while.



No AA on Crysis.  Those are medium settings with textures, physics, water quality, and post processing on high.  Runs smooth at those settings at 1360x768.  

UT3 is awesome.  It's just like good old unreal, but it looks awesome.  Yes, there is a campaign mode, but to be honest I haven't started it yet, so I don't know how it is.


----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> You guys are making me wanna try TF2...
> 
> The problem is, I already find COD4 to be the best shooter!


TF2 and COD4 are completely different games.  COD4 has a goal and real purpose, and more of a story line.  TF2 is basically the same as CSS, where it's just a shooter game with the goals of capping a point or stealing a briefcase.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I don't think it's good enough, but you guys can decide.

It's a JANET flight taking off from Area 51 in FSX in poor weather.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't think it's good enough, but you guys can decide.
> 
> It's a JANET flight taking off from Area 51 in FSX in poor weather.



I love FSX but the long flights are just so boring I hate sitting there just watching the plane fly


----------



## voyagerfan99

Redbull{wings} said:


> I love FSX but the long flights are just so boring I hate sitting there just watching the plane fly



I've always wondered what others do.

I try not to fly extremely long flights. Longest one for me was from KLAS to KBDL. Usually I throw it on auto-nav and speed up time until I have to make a turn, then I slow down, otherwise the autopilot overshoots. Plus, the fact that if you don't contact the controllers and your flight plan drops, it gets annoying.

sometimes I do my homework or find something to do around the house.


----------



## Justin

World Racing 2

Pagani Zonda Roadster in Egypt











Noble M-400 in Miami


----------



## Gogey

speedyink said:


> UT3 is awesome.  It's just like good old unreal, but it looks awesome.  Yes, there is a campaign mode, but to be honest I haven't started it yet, so I don't know how it is.



The campaign is pretty weak.


----------



## Langers2k7

Alterac Valley, WoW


----------



## speedyink

Some more Crysis.  Damn this game is addicting


----------



## Justin

Behold! My Green Goblin of TDU!


----------



## Archangel

I absolutely hate TDU to be honest.  I mean, why do the tyres have to make a squeeling noise when only braking a bit already?  (maybe you gotta play it with a analog controller, but you would suspect they would sort of adapt it to work relative nice with a keyboard too (Like NFS:MW or so)


----------



## Kornowski

I've just modded pretty much most things in Crysis... I'll get some screens up in a bit


----------



## Ramodkk

Please do!


----------



## Justin

Archangel said:


> I absolutely hate TDU to be honest.  I mean, why do the tyres have to make a squeeling noise when only braking a bit already?  (maybe you gotta play it with a analog controller, but you would suspect they would sort of adapt it to work relative nice with a keyboard too (Like NFS:MW or so)



hehe. after reading your reply, i tested it out for myself. yeah, it does squeal. lol. i use a saitek cyborg rumble pad so it's exactly like the 360 gamepad.

what else don't you like about tdu? i find it to be a great game for the fact it's MMO. just wished it didn't have too many bugs.


----------



## Archangel

the handling could've been better imo.   the game does kinda feel cheap.


----------



## Justin

Archangel said:


> the handling could've been better imo.   the game does kinda feel cheap.



yeah. well, it's an arcade racing game. once you reach the champion rank, there's a new mode unlocked called hardcore mode. it's supposed to have realistic driving physics. _(i.e. have to break when going into corners)
_


----------



## kobaj

So for the past 4 days Ive pretty much been switching from my previous CSS ownage...




Towards Cod4. I practically havnt stopped playing, its so great! This weekend I also went to a friends house and played Cod4 on xbox360 and learned TONS (Like zooming in isnt always the best). Ive only played in the CF server once since I managed to get my ratio above a 1.0 (about 3 days ago), and pretty much raped the other team with DrCuddles . Kept stealing his kills too XD, but it wasnt screenshot worthy.

But now, two days after the CF event I was playing, two different nights, and managed to be top player in both.








I cant wait for the next CF event to just utterly, blow you guys out of the water!


----------



## Ramodkk

kobaj said:


> I cant wait for the next CF event to just utterly, *blow you guys out of the water!*



Hahaha! That was a good one!


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Nice one Jake!


----------



## Ramodkk

Here you go, master pic from today's game! 

"Just chillin up in there"


----------



## kobaj

ramodkk said:


> Here you go, master pic from today's game!


Who did you say the master was again?


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha! Nice score man! 

Nah I was just saying master pic as in the Picture was the master. In other words kick-arse picture... 

Heres another one from today:


DAMN! I MISSED!


----------



## Kornowski

Nice screens guys!

Got any of Pat, Omar?


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh! Haha yeah I recordedededed it with my Camera! I don't know how to share it though... 

Oh and BTW, I got Vent now


----------



## Kornowski

Youtube?

Ha, nice one!


----------



## Ramodkk

Allright I'll Youtube it. You think Patrick will mind?


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, I think he wants to see it


----------



## Justin

F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate. Just got this game today. STILL SCARY!

new rifle with blue nozzle flare!


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Nah, I think he wants to see it



Hehe yeah most likely. Well I uploaded it to Youtube, the link is posted in a thread I created in Gaming section. 

@ jnskyliner34

That game looks awesome!


----------



## Ramodkk

Heres another one of me owning these guys in Shipment map (COD4)







Looks like the [cf]clan Shipment games have really put me into shape!


----------



## Justin

ramodkk said:


> @ jnskyliner34
> 
> That game looks awesome!



it is! i've been playing only for an hour and a half overall and i nearly shit my pants 3 times. it's still gooood!!! 

yes, i get startled easily.


----------



## Ramodkk

I don't think I could play F.E.A.R. because to be honest, Doom 3 gave me some chills!


----------



## Justin

lol ramodkk. i haven't played doom 3 yet. i played prey and quake 4 that run the same engine as doom. unreal engine 2.0 me thinks. 

here's more F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate. I can't wait for Project Origin!(F.E.A.R. 2)


----------



## Justin

Paintball 2!

9 kill streak on 16 player server.


----------



## ThatGuy16

That has got the be the best graphics i have ever seen!


----------



## Justin

ThatGuy16 said:


> That has got the be the best graphics i have ever seen!



way better than Crysis and COD4!


----------



## Cromewell

> lol ramodkk. i haven't played doom 3 yet. i played prey and quake 4 that run the same engine as doom. unreal engine 2.0 me thinks.


Not quite. There are basically 3 companies (I'm talking that sell them for use in other games) that make engines: id, EPIC, and Valve. Doom/quake is made by id, and Unreal is EPIC. Doom 3 uses the Quake 4 engine (or Quake 4 uses Doom 3 engine )


----------



## SubDude199

wow. just looking at that screen shot makes my eyes hurt.. bad.. lol...


----------



## Justin

Cromewell said:


> Not quite. There are basically 3 companies (I'm talking that sell them for use in other games) that make engines: id, EPIC, and Valve. Doom/quake is made by id, and Unreal is EPIC. Doom 3 uses the Quake 4 engine (or Quake 4 uses Doom 3 engine )



ahhh i see. thanks for clearing it up. 



SubDude199 said:


> wow. just looking at that screen shot makes my eyes hurt.. bad.. lol...



lol. i know but, can't complain. it's a free game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Just got the Golden Shotgun.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

What are the golden guns?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

They're the guns you get when you complete all the challenges of that gun section. Except the Deagle, you get the Golden Deagle skin when you reach Rank 55.


----------



## kobaj

Cromewell said:


> Not quite. There are basically 3 companies (I'm talking that sell them for use in other games) that make engines: id, EPIC, and Valve. Doom/quake is made by id, and Unreal is EPIC. Doom 3 uses the Quake 4 engine (or Quake 4 uses Doom 3 engine )



You could go deeper and say valves source engine is made from the quake engine . (Isnt the unreal too?). 



g4m3rof1337 said:


> They're the guns you get when you complete all the challenges of that gun section. Except the Deagle, you get the Golden Deagle skin when you reach Rank 55.



Thats odd, Ive completed all the m4 challenges but dont have a golden m4, do you have to be a certain rank as well as complete the challenges?

EDIT: Oh wow, you meant the ENTIRE assault weapon section...this could take me a while.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, the entire section, once you complete that, you get the Golden AK-47. 

I may work on Sniper next, I have the last 2 snipers on Red Tiger, all 4 of those challenges are complete, the 3rd sniper is half way, so.


----------



## SubDude199

I do believe there is a gold skin for every weapon once you complete EVERYTHING.. I am close, I have all my 150 kills on every weapon and 150 headshots on 3/4 of the weapons.. everything else in opperation and humiliation and stuff like that.. its just to hard to get THAT many headshots.. but I know for sure there is a gold dragunov sniper rifle. 

I love this game. I have been playing it for hours a day since it came out. but I just ordered another game. ARCA SimRcing. Should be here monday or tuesday. so I think COD4 is going on the back burner for a while. I love racing games just as much as FPS!

PLUS I JUST ORDERED a logitech G25 wheel with a clutch petal and H shifter!






Arca shipped friday and saturday for the preorders. and is avalable for everone else on monday. The only thing I have for the game right now is the templates and car viewer. Here is what the cars look like:
(Home made skins)


----------



## Justin

Night Mod for Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## Froboy7391_99

My most kills yet




2 Headshots in one 3 round burst 




Best ratio




Game where I got my 38 kill streak....harcore shipment with P90 RDS


----------



## Shane

im a great Pilot on FS-X


----------



## Justin

rofl! i love that it says "splash!" on the top left. lol.  graphics looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> rofl! i love that it says "splash!" on the top left. lol.  graphics looks pretty sweet.



hehe its a good game,I find it hard to play though because i suppose it was desighned for a flight stick etc and i dont have one.

the graphics are realy good,I set the graphics to High and maximum traffic,maximum details etc.

i havnt tried setting it to Ultra,Maybe il try that when i overclock my system again as ive set my cpu back to its defautt speed for now until i get a new cooler.

im thinking about getting Test drive:Unlimited next.
just wish they had made a demo for it


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> im thinking about getting Test drive:Unlimited next. just wish they had made a demo for it



yeah! get TDU! though, i'm gonna tell you right now that it's a bug filled game. (hard time connecting to other players, sound bugs, corrupted save files and maybe a game crash or two) but it's still an awesome arcade driving game just for the fact it's an MMO. 

ingame name = justin41. i'm usually seen in my white nissan skyline r34 gtr. just got 1000 miles on it.


----------



## Shane

so in the game can you just do a free roam around the maps?

or is it strictly racing?

i like games where you can just drive around


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> so in the game can you just do a free roam around the maps?
> 
> or is it strictly racing?
> 
> i like games where you can just drive around




yup. the whole island of oahu, hawaii is drivable. it's like nfs underground 2. you drive around the island to get to the races. you can drive around with up to 8 people at a time.


----------



## Shane

Nice,Although is this the bugs your talking about?

the cars sound horrible is there a fix for it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKP3p064y-0


----------



## Justin

the sound bug i'm referring to is when you switch views, the sound of the engine changes. there are sound mods to change the ones that are ingame so it'll sound better. but the bug still can't be fix. the stupid patch didn't do anything.

there are a few mods for TDU.
http://forum.tdu-central.com/forumdisplay.php?f=51

and here are the sound mods.
http://forum.tdu-central.com/showthread.php?t=2948

my name on that forum is RB26DETT


----------



## Shane

tks mate il probably pick this game up friday or Saturday.

i can get it for £15


----------



## Justin

jnskyliner34 said:


> the sound bug i'm referring to is when you switch views, *the sound of the engine changes.* there are sound mods to change the ones that are ingame so it'll sound better. but the bug still can't be fix. the stupid patch didn't do anything.
> 
> there are a few mods for TDU.
> http://forum.tdu-central.com/forumdisplay.php?f=51
> 
> and here are the sound mods.
> http://forum.tdu-central.com/showthread.php?t=2948
> 
> my name on that forum is RB26DETT



woops! i meant to say was the sound of the engine changes in volume. hehe, my bad. the engine sounds the loudest when it's in cockpit, hood and bumperview. then it'll be quieter or *A LOT* quieter with the *THREE* outside views.



Nevakonaza said:


> tks mate il probably pick this game up friday or Saturday.
> 
> i can get it for £15



£15? that's cheap! i bought mine last year for $40 at Best Buy when I was in Los Angeles. 

haha! you got xfire mate? my xfire id is justin41. add me when ya got tdu and lets drive around sometime. i'll show off my skyline.


----------



## Justin

speaking of TDU. here are some screens from a cruise i did just a few hours ago. it started 2 hours ago and ended just a few minutes ago.





TDU's Night Mod in effect.


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> woops! i meant to say was the sound of the engine changes in volume. hehe, my bad. the engine sounds the loudest when it's in cockpit, hood and bumperview. then it'll be quieter or *A LOT* quieter with the *THREE* outside views.
> 
> 
> 
> £15? that's cheap! i bought mine last year for $40 at Best Buy when I was in Los Angeles.
> 
> haha! you got xfire mate? my xfire id is justin41. add me when ya got tdu and lets drive around sometime. i'll show off my skyline.



yeah £15 is a great price considering it was £25 a month ago i think
im getting it from here although il go in store for it.
http://www.gamestation.co.uk/product.asp?id=101268042972114

nah unfurtunatly i dont have xfire ive never realy used it.

although i might give it a try 

your graphics look good


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah £15 is a great price considering it was £25 a month ago i think
> im getting it from here although il go in store for it.
> http://www.gamestation.co.uk/product.asp?id=101268042972114
> 
> nah unfurtunatly i dont have xfire ive never realy used it.
> 
> although i might give it a try
> 
> your graphics look good



surprise surprise! those are on medium detail with AA off and was on 800x600. my native res is 1024x768. i don't know why, but tdu is the only game i can't play on my native res. 

tdu will look great on your system.


----------



## Shane

ohh i see 

yeah my friend has a 8800GT and he maxes TD:U although he has an athlon  4000+ x2 and 2 gb of ram.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Getting into TF2.


----------



## Justin

Unreal Tournamen 3. This game owns!

If you've played Quake 3 or Quake 4 multiplayer, you'd recognize this map. It's "The Longest Yard". 

Thou shall not mock my graphics. This game runs smooth on my system.


----------



## Justin

here's more ut3. i want to play online but the servers have 250+ latency! gee. bots should be fine for now, they're set to experienced difficulty. i should try godlike sometime. 













just when i got a monster kill, i died.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Crysis Very High

FPS @ 1680x1050 














Sorry if you have a slow internet...


----------



## DirtyD86

ThatGuy16 said:


> Crysis Very High
> 
> FPS @ 1680x1050



this game disappointed me so much..... i get pissed every time i see a screen of it


----------



## kobaj

DirtyD86 said:


> this game disappointed me so much..... i get pissed every time i see a screen of it



The ending was a little rushed, but I still think its pretty good considering. Hopefully the second will make up for it.


----------



## Archangel

jnskyliner34 said:


> yeah! get TDU! though, i'm gonna tell you right now that it's a bug filled game. (hard time connecting to other players, sound bugs, corrupted save files and maybe a game crash or two) but it's still an awesome arcade driving game just for the fact it's an MMO.



Its MMO, really?  Ive played it a bit, and for some reasons the servers are always unavailable.    stupid game


----------



## ThatGuy16

DirtyD86 said:


> this game disappointed me so much..... i get pissed every time i see a screen of it





kobaj said:


> The ending was a little rushed, but I still think its pretty good considering. Hopefully the second will make up for it.



the game was OK. i didn't like the end


----------



## Justin

Archangel said:


> Its MMO, really?  Ive played it a bit, and for some reasons the servers are always unavailable.    stupid game



but it isn't like WoW where you can see all people online at once. you can go to the map and it'll show you the people playing and where they are on the island and when you click to them, hopefully you get into their "session". you'll be able to see up to 8 people at once. about the server thing, gamespy usually have maintenance checks. there was one time the servers were down for almost a whole day!


----------



## Shane

i was going to pick this up today....out of stock


----------



## PabloTeK

Some shots of my Ascari on one of the challenges, I spent quite a lot of time going sideways!












EDIT: Hmm, Rapidshot's doing the images quite badly, I'll look into that...


----------



## Archangel

jnskyliner34 said:


> but it isn't like WoW where you can see all people online at once. you can go to the map and it'll show you the people playing and where they are on the island and when you click to them, hopefully you get into their "session". you'll be able to see up to 8 people at once. about the server thing, gamespy usually have maintenance checks. there was one time the servers were down for almost a whole day!



well, those servers are always unavailable for me for some reason.


----------



## PabloTeK

Half the time the server's don't work for me either, my friend who lives down the road from me can rarely find me (and vice versa) and even when we can we're not smooth and very laggy.


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> i was going to pick this up today....out of stock



tough luck buddy. 



PabloTeK said:


> Half the time the server's don't work for me either, my friend who lives down the road from me can rarely find me (and vice versa) and even when we can we're not smooth and very laggy.



yeah? i don't have a hard time connecting to the gamespy server itself. it's connecting to players that will test your patience sometimes. if you're lucky, you connect to them at once (like myself)i play with people from the tdu-central forums and they're mostly from europe and it still is smooth. 

p.s. i love the sound of the ascari.


----------



## PabloTeK

Yeah, it's a good car but my favourite is the Maserati 3500GT because it looks like a big mafia car cruising at around 100mph!


----------



## Justin

my green gallardo se is my fave car in tdu. but i drive my white skyline most of the time. almost reaching 1000 miles on the odometer.


----------



## Archangel

The sound of the DB9 in game is nice. ? (the TVR Sagaris is nice too =] )


----------



## Justin

Archangel said:


> The sound of the DB9 in game is nice. ? (the TVR Sagaris is nice too =] )



Nah. DB9 sounds weak. The V8 Vantage and Vanquish S are the best sounding Aston's in game.


----------



## Archangel

its not about sounding powerfull, its about sounding good


----------



## Justin

haha. well, the 350z sounds good.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

The cars sound so fake in that game and for the longest time it wouldn't work with my 965's onboard sound...


----------



## Justin

INTELCRAZY said:


> The cars sound so fake in that game and for the longest time it wouldn't work with my 965's onboard sound...



not all of the cars though. (i think) enzo and murcielago sound great.

i hate to admit it but, nfs has the best engine sounds.


----------



## Shane

INTELCRAZY said:


> The cars sound so fake in that game and for the longest time it wouldn't work my 965's onboard sound...



yeah but theres mods for the sounds which i didnt know until jnskyliner34 told me.

i cant wait to get this game,Anyone know why they didnt make a demo for this game?


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> i cant wait to get this game,Anyone know why they didnt make a demo for this game?



because atari are lazy slobs who try to get every cent out of your wallet.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I wish I could really add pictures to this.

Well, I could... with a camera and a TV. Haha. Lame...

You guys make me wish I had a gaming computer.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

On top of a building.







Sniping.






Sentry.


----------



## Justin

first css screens for a while now. i remembered that there would be a css screen in a every page before.

zombie mode
















awp_india_v2


----------



## kobaj

Not really that amazing of a screenshot, but I thought it was funny how they misspelled it XD.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Hahaha that's funny.

Man, the M4 Carbine looks funny on Counter Strike after seeing it and playing with it on COD4!


----------



## Justin

ramodkk said:


> ^ Hahaha that's funny.
> 
> Man, the M4 Carbine looks funny on Counter Strike after seeing it and playing with it on COD4!



ooooh oooh! me want to see!!!  css still looks pretty decent.


----------



## Justin

My Ford GT drifting in TDU.


----------



## Shane

looks great jnskyliner34


----------



## 4NGU$

some of my halo 3 shots 















*ME !*





















thats all for now folks well i have more but lets not saturate the thread hey 

oh go on then 1 more


----------



## Joe2005

My dream has come true, but let me just say, this was the most boring ungratifying game I have ever played . . . if you look up the definition of noob their faces appear.  AND I SUCK!!!


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Pretty Halo shots......


----------



## hermeslyre

Yeah 4ngu$, nice shots! Makes me to get a 360..


----------



## teamhex

Some TF2 Sniper Pwnage , I honestly don't remember most the kills. I just kinda zoned out for like 40 mins.


----------



## 4NGU$

cheers guys  
i made a panoramic style shot the other day


----------



## kobaj

4NGU$ said:


> cheers guys
> i made a panoramic style shot the other day



Cant remember where I got this, to whoever made this, amazing :O!


----------



## Justin

Prostreet

I'm not a huge fan of customizing cars and making them look like toys. Anyway, here's my baby!




Japanese NASCAR?


----------



## 4NGU$

kobaj said:


> Cant remember where I got this, to whoever made this, amazing :O!



yeah that ones of the bungie website so they have more practice than me


----------



## Shane

COD:4

i dont realy like this map


----------



## Joe2005

strzygiel looks like he broke his left leg there


----------



## Shane

Joe2005 said:


> strzygiel looks like he broke his left leg there



haha i know i though that after i looked back at the screenshot


----------



## Kornowski

Chris, dude your shots are amazing! You sure can't tell you're a photographer! 

It'd be awesome if you could take some of the CF Clan, but I don't know how it'd work?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Kornowski said:


> Chris, dude your shots are amazing! You sure can't tell you're a photographer!
> 
> It'd be awesome if you could take some of the CF Clan, but I don't know how it'd work?



spectate?


----------



## Shane

Some more of my last game before i go to work 

its hard taking screenshots while theres alot of action,Thats why in my screenshots you cant see much shooting because everytime i go to take a shot while under heavy fire i get blown away lol 

















danny whats your faverite map?

mine would be CROSSFIRE


----------



## Kornowski

Redbull{wings} said:


> spectate?



He doesn't have it for PC, which is the main problem... 

Shane, I think my favourite map is Backlot, It's awesome!

Would be really cool if you could play with us some time though!


----------



## 4NGU$

hmmm i dont know how we could work it my 9600 just wouldnt run that game and even if i could ...
it would look awfull


----------



## Kornowski

That's true, I guess there isn't really anyway to do it...


----------



## Ramodkk

Danny you internet good now?

I was thinking about taking a screenshot with everybody (or a bunch of players) from the COD4 [cf] clan. All standing in a really straight line with a sniper rifle aiming at the same direction and taken from an angle. Would look sick!


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, still isn't working! 

That sounds cool, I'd help, but I can't!


----------



## kobaj

ramodkk said:


> Danny you internet good now?
> 
> I was thinking about taking a screenshot with everybody (or a bunch of players) from the COD4 [cf] clan. All standing in a really straight line with a sniper rifle aiming at the same direction and taken from an angle. Would look sick!



Next time everyone is in the server and vent, just speak up. Perhaps during the next Wednesday/Thursday/Friday/whatever the heck days we have meets . You will find everyone is quiet cooperative, and I think that would be awesome myself. Infact, I think Im gunna go train right now with my 50cal to get the red tiger skin for this pic!


----------



## SubDude199

I love COD4, but I cant stand how stupid they all look running!


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah I think I should do that. Lol you are going headshot hunting?? 

Are you still on CF? lets pwn some headshots, what server you going to?

*edit* NVM I got homework!  I'll join you tomorrow if you're gonna go Headshot hunting...


----------



## kobaj

ramodkk said:


> Yeah I think I should do that. Lol you are going headshot hunting??
> 
> Are you still on CF? lets pwn some headshots, what server you going to?
> 
> *edit* NVM I got homework!  I'll join you tomorrow if you're gonna go Headshot hunting...



Yeah, got 25 in one game a minute ago, was rather good. I usually play on one server with 50+ players, so be prepared . Tomorrow I can give you IP and such and what not.


----------



## Ramodkk

Ok, PM it to me if you can.. see you tomorrow.


----------



## Justin

Here's my fleet of cars in NFS Prostreet

Grip Cars







Speed Cars







Drift Car




Drag Car




Under Construction / To Buy List (I have close to a million $ in my bank.)
* Honda Civic Si
* BMW M3 E46


----------



## Shane

4NGU$ said:


> hmmm i dont know how we could work it my 9600 just wouldnt run that game and even if i could ...
> it would look awfull


nope theres no way it would work...it has to have pixel shader 3:0 and the 9600 pro only has 2:0 

i tried to run the demo when i  had my old rig and i got as far as the intro video and then it crashed to desktop.

EDIT:More cod4

i love this game!!!!!!


----------



## Justin

A pathetic attempt to replicate the RX7 from Tokyo Drift in NFS Prostreet.


----------



## Shane

looks good,do you think NFSro steret is better that TD:U?


----------



## Archangel

jnskyliner34 said:


> Drag Car




seeing a Zonda on its back wheels while making a 'dragrace' is really just stupidly silly imo.   I really dont know what they were thinking when they made this game.

(Btw, CoD4 looks like a reskin of CoD2 by the looks of it.   (played it a bit today, and it really feels like you're playing the same game.   except that CoD2 kinda had the 'heroic' feeling, wich CoD4 lacks completely.  I'm really disappointed with CoD4 tbh  )


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> (Btw, CoD4 looks like a reskin of CoD2 by the looks of it.   (played it a bit today, and it really feels like you're playing the same game.   except that CoD2 kinda had the 'heroic' feeling, wich CoD4 lacks completely.  I'm really disappointed with CoD4 tbh  )



No i dissagree,the graphics are way way better and i have the original cod and the gameplay in cod4 just seems better.

what i am dissapointed in though is the lack of been able to use Vehicles,helis,jets etc.

they should have made it more like Battlefield 2 wheres theres huge open maps imo.


----------



## Archangel

Like I said, a remapping/retexturing of CoD2, not CoD    and on a sidenote, better grafics dont cut it for me, unfortunately I gues.


let me put it this way:    I want to feel like I'm playing a new game when I get it.   new as in, something I havnt done before. I've tried some stuff in CoD4, and nothing whatshowever made me think, "cool, that something I couldnt do so far in a game"   or, "nice, havnt seen that before"   the scenery is pretty much like BF2.   there are only 3 different enemies it seems.  the AI in CoD4 is quite retarded (as it was in CoD2)    you snipe 1, and the next one takes exacly the same place..   sorry, but there is absolutely no excuse for that imo, especially if it happens 3 times in a row.    

Like said, I'm quite disappointed with CoD4.    ofcourse, its an oppinion, noone has to agree with it.


----------



## Justin

Archangel said:


> seeing a Zonda on its back wheels while making a 'dragrace' is really just stupidly silly imo.   I really dont know what they were thinking when they made this game.



yup. i feel the same way. but i gotta do it in order to sabotage the competition the zonda, imo is the best drag car. my best time was 6.40 @ 405 km/h will stage 3 parts.



Nevakonaza said:


> looks good,do you think NFSro steret is better that TD:U?



hmmmm. nah. i prefer most wanted over prostreet because there are cops and you can drive around. prostreet is a forza wannabe. in fact, i may just buy a copy of most wanted black edition even though i finished the regular game on ps2.


----------



## mrjack

Not ownage but these are the stats after playing a 3 hour round (literally). 
The blue team was defending well while the red team was skilled and aggressive, so it took a while to get the captures. The 11 defenses were gained when I was on the blue team until the teams were balanced by the admin and I was switched over.  But at least I had a hell of a time and we won in the process.  






The blue team was almost defending like these guys in a match on the Saigns 2fort server. I mean it's not like 4 sentries are over the top.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## kobaj

Weirdest cod4 server ever. He had the gravity turned way down low, so you could fly. 


The admin was a bit of an a$$ though, it was him against 4, and he was sucking big time, so I tried to even it up by joining his team and he was like "no!" kept pushing me back to the winning team. The timer on it was also screwed up, wasnt the usual 10-20 minute matches, it was 2 hours! (And when it did go to the next map, it was just the same one! Not even a good one, it was only Overgrown!


----------



## Ramodkk

Lol I wanna fly on COD4! 

Heres another one:


----------



## kobaj

ramodkk said:


> Lol I wanna fly on COD4!
> 
> Heres another one: *snip*



Haha! Thats me on the right with the 50cal!

I can get you the IP later, but if you want now, just look for TDM overgrown, the server name was R******| 64 players. The * means I dont remember what was there.


----------



## Shane

hehe thought i would spread a bit of CF on another server lol.






i hope to play on the CF server soon,Only i work nights so its hard to join you guys at night


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Frontlines: Fuel of War on Low settings, I actually got to play the game with those settings. On Very High it crashes, apparently its something with the NVidia cards.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Frontlines: Fuel of War on Low settings, I actually got to play the game with those settings. On Very High it crashes, apparently its something with the NVidia cards.



how does this game compare to COD4? better or not in your opinion?

can you drive vehicles?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I didn't get to do much. But I still like COD4, granted I haven't played Frontlines much, but you can drive and fly stuff. Even control Drones to fly, drive, shoot, see around, like a remote control car, and you can detonate it.


Looks fun.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I don;t like it very much. very boring imo but then again I've only played single player. It's just very bland even on high settings(I too had crashing problems). The gameplay is nothing special either.


----------



## HumanMage

I thought I'd give some Warcraft III screens, instead of all these new flashy game screens.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Another new toy.


----------



## 4NGU$

sniper whore


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hah, I also got the Golden Shotgun.


----------



## G25r8cer

Dont know if you guys are into these kinda games but here is one of my better drifts in LFS!


----------



## G25r8cer

One more! And heres a link to all my vids if you wanna check them out. 
http://youtube.com/results?search_query=g25racer&search_type=


----------



## mrpiddly

The original Dark Forces (1995):













































It took a while to get this game to run in OSX 10.5 correctly, but it eventually started working. Each map has its own unique colormap so taking screenshots is difficult, plus you need to use tools from 15 years ago. Some colormaps cause the cursor to appear on the screen. This is the mac version of Dark Forces, so it can run at double the resolution of the pc version, and the content had been enhanced some. The screens are at the max resolution: 640*400. 

Most of the images are from custom maps that have since been created by other users. There is still an active community for Dark Forces map making. For some reason, Lucas Arts refuses to release the source code, so no one can easily run it on modern operating systems.


----------



## ThatGuy16

DX10.1 demo, there are no graphic settings.. it looks like 1280x720 no AA


----------



## Justin

"few" of my cars in nfs prostreet.  sorry, my gpu can't handle AA on any game. 
_(i don't know why it's in 640x480.)_


Honda Civic Si





Mitsubishi Lancer EVO X





Plymouth Roadrunner





Lamborghini Murcielago LP640


----------



## SubDude199

Tom Clancy Ranbow 6: Vegas 2 ships in less than a month. im excited!


----------



## Justin

Test Drive Unlimited! 

Here are some photos from a cruise with a mate of mine from the Test Drive Unlimited Central forums. 

_(I'm in the Lamborghini Murcielago.) _


----------



## Shane

Damn that looks sweet jnskyliner34,

i went to the other town enar me today and what you know....3 diffrent game stores there and not one has it in stock 

ive been trying to get this game for weeks now 

anyway i was looking around and they had some good deals on otherr games so picked up NFS:MW

i know its not the latest game but its still good. cant complain for £10

Although my resolution size doesnt show up in the graphics menu


----------



## Justin

thanks shane. meh, these are crap graphics. the other guy in the pic has a 9600gt. his pics are awesome! here's his photo thread on the Test Drive Unlimited Central forum. (Yes, we get a thread each over there, lol) 
http://forum.tdu-central.com/showthread.php?t=3364&page=2

mmmmmmmm... most wanted...

*runs to the game store* oh crap, it's 2 in the morning. lol.

i miss that game! i'll pick up the black edition for pc asap. i just finished prostreet, 100% career.

shame about your tdu situation. i'm not surprised they ran out of it as most of the tdu players are from europe, and a lot are from the UK. i hope you eventually get your copy soon.


----------



## Ramodkk

HumanMage said:


> I thought I'd give some Warcraft III screens, instead of all these new flashy game screens.



Haha nice one man! Finally I find someone in CF that likes Warcraft III! 

Do you play *DotA-Allstars* mod? 

WC3 is an awesome game everybody, in fact is my second favortie from COD4.


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> thanks shane. meh, these are crap graphics. the other guy in the pic has a 9600gt. his pics are awesome! here's his photo thread on the Test Drive Unlimited Central forum. (Yes, we get a thread each over there, lol)
> http://forum.tdu-central.com/showthread.php?t=3364&page=2
> 
> mmmmmmmm... most wanted...
> 
> *runs to the game store* oh crap, it's 2 in the morning. lol.
> 
> i miss that game! i'll pick up the black edition for pc asap. i just finished prostreet, 100% career.
> 
> shame about your tdu situation. i'm not surprised they ran out of it as most of the tdu players are from europe, and a lot are from the UK. i hope you eventually get your copy soon.



yeah the graphics are crap,this game use to play on my old radeon 9600 pro card so its quite an old game.
the graphics on prostreet are WAY better and i cant wait to get TD:U.
the 9600GT isnt as good as the 8800GT btw  but looks great


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah the graphics are crap,this game use to play on my old radeon 9600 pro card so its quite an old game.
> the graphics on prostreet are WAY better and i cant wait to get TD:U.
> *the 9600GT isnt as good as the 8800GT btw*  but looks great



but his pics are better compared to mine. lol. 9600gt > 7300gs 

i hate mah gpu.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nevakonaza said:


> i went to the other town enar me today and what you know....3 diffrent game stores there and not one has it in stock
> 
> ive been trying to get this game for weeks now




i tried the same thing 

I'm just going to have to order it online


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> but his pics are better compared to mine. lol. 9600gt > 7300gs
> 
> i hate mah gpu.



well its going to be,i bet you would notice a huge difference it you upgraded to a 8600GT.



ThatGuy16 said:


> i tried the same thing
> 
> I'm just going to have to order it online



yeah i cant believe how many stores ive tried over the past couple of weeks.

they seem to have about 10 copys of each game in the store and not one TD:U


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> well its going to be,i bet you would notice a huge difference it you upgraded to a 8600GT.



I'm still finalizing my upgrade. I have a mobo and cpu already picked out and have the cash to buy those two. I still don't have cash for a new GPU and PSU. But I saw on PC World Magazine Philippines, the Inno3D GeForce 8800GT 512mb w/ iChill. It has its own aftermarket GPU heatsink, so I'm considering that. No price tag though, damn.

Mobo - Asus M2N Socket AM2
CPU - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ 2.8ghz
GPU- dunno
PSU - 600w?


----------



## maxmad

check this 
call of duty 4:
http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/4210/flyingpw4.png


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> I'm still finalizing my upgrade. I have a mobo and cpu already picked out and have the cash to buy those two. I still don't have cash for a new GPU and PSU. But I saw on PC World Magazine Philippines, the Inno3D GeForce 8800GT 512mb w/ iChill. It has its own aftermarket GPU heatsink, so I'm considering that. No price tag though, damn.
> 
> Mobo - Asus M2N Socket AM2
> CPU - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ 2.8ghz
> GPU- dunno
> PSU - 600w?



why not go for a Intel?


----------



## G25r8cer

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah the graphics are crap,this game use to play on my old radeon 9600 pro card so its quite an old game.
> the graphics on prostreet are WAY better and i cant wait to get TD:U.
> the 9600GT isnt as good as the 8800GT btw  but looks great




You guys really need to get a Logitech G25 and start playing LFS, GTR2, and Rfactor. Way better games although NFSro Street is kinda fun to play but no were near a sim!! Here's my G25 setup !


----------



## Burton560

deer hunter 2005, arrow right thru the neck!


----------



## Ramodkk

Ouch! poor deer!


----------



## Shane

NFS:MW

My custom cars

















The graphics are alot better in Prostreet though,They dont look as good in Most wanted but its still a good game.


----------



## Archangel

Nevakonaza said:


> NFS:MW
> 
> My custom cars



What did you do to that beautifull DB9?  =O


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> What did you do to that beautifull DB9?  =O



Lol why whats wrong with it?


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> why not go for a Intel?


i saw that mobo+cpu package on tigerdirect. it was only $180 i think. 
i'll try to look for an intel mobo+cpu package. 
i went for that amd package because it was pretty cheap and considering that i'm having them shipped over there which will cost roughly $30. my uncle in springfield, virginia is going to buy the parts for me, then ship 'em over to here. 



Nevakonaza said:


> Lol why whats wrong with it?


teh spoiler.


----------



## Justin

test drive unlimited in-game screenshots








nfs prostreet.








virtua tennis 3


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Gogey

jnskyliner....is that Topspin 2? DDDDD

Edit: Nevermind, it was Virtua Tennis 3


----------



## G25r8cer

My bad a$$ EVO!!
<a href="http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nfs2008032413030928na9.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/3742/nfs2008032413030928na9.th.png" border="0"/></a>


----------



## G25r8cer

Oops!


----------



## Kornowski

g25racer, there's some DiRT screenshots on the previous page, I thought you'd like them


----------



## G25r8cer

I like them alot. I havent played it that much but when I do it is alot of fun. The cars hard to control with the G25 that im using.


----------



## the_painter




----------



## Justin

more Test Drive Unlimited!


----------



## the_painter




----------



## Ambushed

Counter-Strike 1.6 war.

[img=http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/2554/86421431rc7.th.jpg]


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Nothing special.


----------



## Justin

More Test Drive Unlimited! Cruising with a mate in Aston Martin V8 Vantages.
I'm in the orange car.


----------



## Kornowski

That second screenshot looks amazing!


----------



## Justin

thanks! i choreographed the shot.


----------



## Shane

COD4

was only in the game a few minuites and it ended 






i love this game though,the sounds are amazing,you can when someones trying to sneak up on you and knife him lol.


----------



## G25r8cer

Kornowski said:


> That second screenshot looks amazing!



I agree!!


----------



## the_painter

Don't ya hate it when the game ends right when your about to kill somebody


----------



## G25r8cer

Just having fun and getting chased by cops in TDU. I got busted that time and got a $150,000 ticket. OOPs


----------



## G25r8cer

Forgot to mention, this is a shot when I was flying high in the sky. It wasnt a good time to hit the jump.


----------



## Ramodkk

g25racer said:


> Forgot to mention, this is a shot when I was flying high in the sky. It wasnt a good time to hit the jump.



Haha I did notice you were in some kinda height! 

@ Nevakonaza:

Do you have a lizard? as a pet I mean.


----------



## Shane

ramodkk said:


> @ Nevakonaza:
> 
> Do you have a lizard? as a pet I mean.



no lol,i would love one though but i alerady have 14 marine fish in my and 2 goldfish lol so no more pets


----------



## DirtyD86

g25racer said:


> Just having fun and getting chased by cops in TDU. I got busted that time and got a $150,000 ticket. OOPs



BIKE~!!!!!!

are bikes available from the start in TDU? i think i might have to get a copy now. what bikes can you ride?


----------



## Justin

g25racer said:


> Just having fun and getting chased by cops in TDU. I got busted that time and got a $150,000 ticket. OOPs



awww. you're playing offline. 

why don't you try online. driving with RL people, it's what tdu was meant to be.


----------



## G25r8cer

jnskyliner34 said:


> awww. you're playing offline.
> 
> why don't you try online. driving with RL people, it's what tdu was meant to be.



B/c its [email protected] Oops did I say that?


----------



## Justin

lol. fair enough

@ DirtyD86. you'll have to enter every car showroom first in order to unlock the bike showrooms.


----------



## Shane

Love this screenshot i took while in COD4






this guy whos just been shot actualy worked with me like in a team like it should be


----------



## G25r8cer

LOL Thats a good shot.


----------



## Shane

g25racer said:


> LOL Thats a good shot.




LOL I like the look on his face 

Love this game


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Frontlines: Fuel of War on Medium.


----------



## Justin

Test Drive Unlimited Custom License Plate! 

It's a yellow plate, just like the ones in Hong Kong. Looks good with my black Nissan Skyline.


----------



## Shane

Nice!


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Kornowski

Ok, here goes...
Here's what I think is the best, turned into a wallpaper (s)... Just say if you want any in 1280 x 1024































What do you think? :wink:


----------



## Justin

nice korn! first 4 pics look like a family portrait.


----------



## Kornowski

jnskyliner34 said:


> nice korn! first 4 pics look like a family portrait.



Haha! Thanks man!


----------



## Justin

*Test Drive Unlimited MODS!*

here are some of the few mods for test drive unlimited
for a full list of available mods and instruction, check out this link. 
http://forum.tdu-central.com/forumdisplay.php?f=51 

license plate mod featured on all cars. 

yellow headlights, along with other colors are available (the night mod also featured in the pic)





black on black time!

nissan skyline r34 gtr!





nismo 350z (trying to go for a tokyo drift look)





mclaren slr (improved day time lighting mod also featured in the pic)







Regular Murcielago - Murcielago LP640 (rims and tailights only)


----------



## Justin

*Test Drive Unlmited Hi-Res Road Textures!*

Road texture mod for TDU.


----------



## Kornowski

You really like that game, eh!


----------



## Justin

yeah. it's the only game i've been playing. i can't play any of the newer games yet.


----------



## PabloTeK

It is a good game when it works, the Ford GT sounds sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Justin

PabloTeK said:


> It is a good game when it works, the Ford GT sounds sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!



lol. have you got the soundpack version 2 installed? Ford GT sounds sweeter there!


----------



## G25r8cer

Were do you get mods?


----------



## Justin

TDU-Central. It's a TDU forum.
http://forum.tdu-central.com/forumdisplay.php?f=51


----------



## G25r8cer

Thanks! Kinda new to the game but having fun with it and my G25 wheel!!


----------



## Justin

haha! that's nice to know. 

i'm thinking of buying a cheap wheel. logitech momo. it costs 70 US Dollars here.


----------



## G25r8cer

Sweet! Games are so much more fun with a wheel man, you should really get one. Driving the motorcycle in TD: U is kinda weird but really fun esp when using h-shift and clutch.


----------



## PabloTeK

Me about to go sideways in my GT, which got to 100 & 200 miles today...


----------



## Kornowski

No AA, Paul?


----------



## PabloTeK

I'd turned it off to try and get Amiga Forever to work properly and forgot to turn it back on.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> No AA, Paul?



dan how ya tell he had it off?

still looks great to me


----------



## Archangel

g25racer said:


> Sweet! Games are so much more fun with a wheel man, you should really get one. Driving the motorcycle in TD: U is kinda weird but really fun esp when using h-shift and clutch.



motorcycle driving is implemented pretty poorly in TDU imo.    I mean, for a very small sideways movement, they make the cycle tilt sideways really a lot! (as if you're going to make a sharp turn or so, while you're actually just switching lanes)

I found TDU to be very nice playable with that MadCatz xbox360 controller tough  at least, the car handling is pretty good with it.    still gotta try one of my Logitech fx racing wheels on the pc now, they didnt work on xp, but maybe on vista ^^ )




Nevakonaza said:


> dan how ya tell he had it off?
> 
> still looks great to me



Look at the edges, they're pretty jagged


----------



## G25r8cer

Archangel said:


> motorcycle driving is implemented pretty poorly in TDU imo.    I mean, for a very small sideways movement, they make the cycle tilt sideways really a lot! (as if you're going to make a sharp turn or so, while you're actually just switching lanes)
> 
> I found TDU to be very nice playable with that MadCatz xbox360 controller tough  at least, the car handling is pretty good with it.    still gotta try one of my Logitech fx racing wheels on the pc now, they didnt work on xp, but maybe on vista ^^ )



Your not going to get the full experience of the game unless you have a G25 or a wheel withe shifter and clutch. Trust me. It must be that using a controller the handling is bad b/c the handling with my wheel is good and I can drive the motorcycle good and even do long wheelies through all 6 gears!! The ultimate sim game is either GTR2 or LFS though. You should try out one of those games!!


----------



## Archangel

you didnt get my point..    have you ever looked at how far the game tilts the motorcycle sideways when you steer very little to switch lanes for example?
it looks unrealistic already.. so to me it doesnt matter how it would 'feel' anymore, because its not right anyway.

not to mention, how good can the driving experience be when using a wheel on a motorcycle anyways.

also, I really cant be bothered dishing out 250 euro's for a G-25 (yea, thats what they cost over here...   thats 393 USD)  its jsut not worth it.


----------



## G25r8cer

I know its not realistic but its fun! Thats why I said try the other games I mentioned!! Thats funny b/c the motorcycle barely even tips when im using my wheel. Must just be with  a gamepad.


----------



## Archangel

the interior of the Spyker.   thing of beauty! 










(finally solved the problem i had with TDU servers never beeing online.    well, how should I know you *had* to make a gamespy account for that..   other than the game telling me ofc )


----------



## Justin

lol @ archangel! good to see you're online. lets cruise sometime. you got xfire? i'm justin41 ingame and on xfire.

i also agree about the bike tilting. that's why i never ride them. cars ftw! 

best interior for me ---> SLR McLaren.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> dan how ya tell he had it off?
> 
> still looks great to me



I just looked at the edges


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I just looked at the edges



ahh i see,Just had the bets cod4 game ever! that server rocked! Sorry CF clan 






The Uzi is crap though,Its not very accurate


----------



## Justin

nice. picking up slack for the team?


----------



## Archangel

My newest car in tdu 

(playing under the name Mirrarri in tdu btw  )


----------



## Kornowski

Nice car! 

Don't want a Mustang?


----------



## Justin

Archangel said:


> (playing under the name Mirrarri in tdu btw  )



i shall hunt you down. lets organize a CF cruise!!! 

@korn. it is a mustang, well shelby mustang gt500.


----------



## G25r8cer

I let my 12yr old sister play GTR2 and this is what happened!! LOL


----------



## PabloTeK

That is a small problem you have there g25racer!


----------



## Justin

Virtua Tennis 3



Deuce 8!?!?!?!?


----------



## Justin

Test Drive Unlimited in-game screens.

Chevorlet Corvette Z06 up in the mountains.




Nissan Skyline R34 GTR glowing gauges mod.




Rest stop from a cruise with some friends over at TDU-Central.


----------



## Kornowski

That last shot looks awesome, dude!


----------



## Justin

thanks korn! 

ever thought of getting TDU yourself? or it's not your type of game?


----------



## Kornowski

I have to be honest, I've got a 360 Controller too!

What do you do in it? Just drive around?


----------



## Justin

and racing.


----------



## Kornowski

Hmmm, I don't know, there doesn't seem to be that much in it to be honest... You know, I need something to keep me occupied!


----------



## Justin

haha! i know what you mean. for me it's driving around with my friends from tdu-central that keep me into the game. we do lots of different types of cruises with different types of rules and restrictions so there'll be something different, and there's hundreds of missions and events so it'll take a while to complete.


----------



## Archangel

actually, getting the whole island explored takes a while


----------



## Justin

Archangel said:


> actually, getting the whole island explored takes a while



+2. yup, i've been playing for almost a year now and i haven't been on every piece of road. they say if you do, you get a free 10 garage house.


----------



## Shane

Danny i recieved mine today along with 360 controller,Its great.

i was cruising around with some guy on there today.


























Im nowhere near as good as jnskyliner34 at taking screenshots 

jnskyliner34,How do you look around your car?
like the sides,front etc?

i know the c button switches view modes.

tks


----------



## Justin

nice pics! i wish i could get HDR... 

you could use your mouse. click and drag. 

but since you have a 360 gamepad, you'd want to use that instead. i'm using a Saitek Cyborg Rumble Pad which is exactly like a Xbox360 pad. 
http://saitek.com/uk/prod/p3600v2.htm
i set the controls myself and used the Right Analog stick for the head movements. 

Paint FTW!


----------



## f.i.t.h

jnskyliner34 said:


> i shall hunt you down. lets organize a CF cruise!!!
> 
> @korn. it is a mustang, *well shelby mustang gt500*.



Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## Justin

here are some Unreal Tournament 3 screenshots. My first time playing in a Vehicle CTF(capture the flag) match.

I love The Raptor! TOP GUN!




This is Tony Hawk in the future. Hoverboards!




Taking fire!




Damn!




Stinger Minigun!


----------



## Ramodkk

Ok guys, this TDU game seems pretty tempting, I see you guys post pics of it all the time, is it really that good? 

Nah but seriously I'm considering buying it, how is it?


----------



## Justin

ramodkk said:


> Ok guys, this TDU game seems pretty tempting, I see you guys post pics of it all the time, is it really that good?
> 
> Nah but seriously I'm considering buying it, how is it?



i give it 8/10, just hate the crappy server. 

imagine world of warcraft, but on wheels! hehehe! it'll keep you occupied with the hundreds of races and missions, and you can cruise around with your friends around the island.


----------



## Ramodkk

That seems fun!  

Would you recommend me getting a PC controller or is it a keyboard ok game?


----------



## Justin

ramodkk said:


> That seems fun!
> 
> Would you recommend me getting a PC controller or is it a keyboard ok game?



don't use a keyboard! i played tdu on it for 4 months and was miserable. 

gamepads ftw! especially the ones with pressure sensitive triggers like mine. (saitek cyborg rumble pad).


----------



## Justin

more TD:U screens!

Dodge Viper!
















lol, my friend in his hideous colored viper.



























Installed Corvette Z06 rims on my Viper.


----------



## Ramodkk

Are you running that game on your 7300GS? If so, impressive!  The game looks nice!


----------



## G25r8cer

ramodkk said:


> Ok guys, this TDU game seems pretty tempting, I see you guys post pics of it all the time, is it really that good?
> 
> Nah but seriously I'm considering buying it, how is it?



I give it 7/10! It's alright  I mainly play it to mess around. It is no were near GTR2 or LFS when it comes to sim though. TDU is an arcade game but a fairly good one.


----------



## Justin

ramodkk said:


> Are you running that game on your 7300GS? If so, impressive!  The game looks nice!



yeah. but i set it 4xaa when taking pics. i play without aa and it still looks good.


----------



## Justin

oh, btw g25racer. i forgot to mention when you reach Champion rank, you'll unlock hardcore mode. it has racesim-ish physics. gravity is weird though, your car will fly when you get some air.


----------



## Ramodkk

Heres me owning some server with my M40A3 











People had already left when I took ^ that screen, it was more like a 5 vs 5.


----------



## G25r8cer

jnskyliner34 said:


> oh, btw g25racer. i forgot to mention when you reach Champion rank, you'll unlock hardcore mode. it has racesim-ish physics. gravity is weird though, your car will fly when you get some air.



I know! U already have hardcore mode unlocked. Its not that great!


----------



## G25r8cer

I***


----------



## PabloTeK

Another one with no-AA, I had no TC systems on!


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Ramodkk

Nice score!

I'm loving your K/D ratio, I prefer a good ratio over mass kills.


----------



## kobaj

ramodkk said:


> Nice score!
> 
> I'm loving your K/D ratio, I prefer a good ratio over mass kills.










They didnt like me much after that


----------



## Ramodkk

^ ROFL!!  

Man now those are really kick-ass scores. Although I've had a 35-5 sniper one too...


----------



## Shane

kobaj said:


> Holy c**p ....damn you owned them totaly lol.
> 
> nice!!!!
> 
> whats up with your gfx though? what card you got?


----------



## kobaj

Nevakonaza said:


> Holy c**p ....damn you owned them totaly lol.
> 
> nice!!!!
> 
> whats up with your gfx though? what card you got?



Hehe yeah, I remember when I could get so many kills. Now everyone has learned my paths and how I aim and such and I only get about 100 kills to 50 deaths : /.

I have a 7600 gt so yeah, not the best graphics, but I can play so Im happy .


----------



## reddevil6




----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

reddevil6 said:


>



10 bucks says you missed that shot.


----------



## reddevil6

i did not take it then. i just took the Pic when the wind was still going i took the shot when the wind died an got him.
now wheres my 10 bucks LOL


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Justin

Test Drive Unlimited

Cruising with CF's very own, *Archangel!*

In-game Screenshots:





















Photomode:




_
(forgot to crop off the black border, lol)_


----------



## WeatherMan

Looking at these shots, Has just remade me order TDU once again.

Bought it. THREE Times now...(Im no good with Disk's there scratched to hell.

Guess, I must have spent say, over $200 on this game now. 

Will try playing it out on a rumblepad soon 

*Sits Patiently waiting for delivery*  - Wished Steam offered it !!!!!


----------



## WeatherMan

Bootup05 said:


> Looking at these shots, Has just remade me order TDU once again.
> 
> Bought it. THREE Times now...(Im no good with Disk's there scratched to hell.
> 
> Guess, I must have spent say, over $200 on this game now.
> 
> Will try playing it out on a rumblepad soon
> 
> *Sits Patiently waiting for delivery*  - Wished Steam offered it !!!!!



Anybody know if there IS actually a TDU2 arriving? March has passed..

EDIT: Damn, Pressed quote instead of Edit :S


----------



## Justin

Bootup05 said:


> Guess, I must have spent say, over $200 on this game now.


*Holy Crap! * 



Bootup05 said:


> Anybody know if there IS actually a TDU2 arriving? March has passed..



hope this helps. 
http://forum.tdu-central.com/showthread.php?t=3570


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanks for that link!
Been browsing Atari's TDU forum for the last 6 months! 

I wondered where all the activity was !

BTW I think i've seen you in TDU before, not sure tho, Im under the same name & usually either cruising or up at the north west light house.

Was once cruising around in a Green/Yellow Mercedies, (Fastest m Merc, can't remember the name) The one that everybody hated 

Will be back online tomorrow, Orderd the game for a pre 9am delivery 

EDIT: Just remembered something, one thing that always used to bug me about this game was the server sync. You could always see your mates on the island map, but click & connect to them, go down to ground an it always used to take an age for them to appear.

Is this a game / server prob or soemthing with my connection. Everything else runs fine. An I noticed that someone else was compaining about Server problems.


----------



## Justin

Bootup05 said:


> Thanks for that link!
> Been browsing Atari's TDU forum for the last 6 months!
> 
> I wondered where all the activity was !
> 
> BTW I think i've seen you in TDU before, not sure tho, Im under the same name & usually either cruising or up at the north west light house.
> 
> Was once cruising around in a Green/Yellow Mercedies, (Fastest m Merc, can't remember the name) The one that everybody hated
> 
> Will be back online tomorrow, Orderd the game for a pre 9am delivery



i'm justin41 ingame if that rings a bell. 

yeah, that forum is pretty active. RB26DETT is my screename there. 

the Mercedes you're refering to is the SLR McLaren.


----------



## WeatherMan

Alright thanks! 

I think I might have cruised with you once, Can't be sure tho! Been some time 

My new TDU name is thesr0, an I've registered on TDU Central 

Just waiting for tomorrow to arrive 

BTW, say I get the game tomorrow, play for a few months, then decide to reformat.

When you reinstall the game it usually asks you to create a new profile, if I wanted to start again from sratch, what would I need to do.
How do I reinstall the game an use my old online account name, which is linked to my activation code. 


The first box that usually comes up is the 'Please make a new online / offline account', an I would like to make a new profile, but not account. How would I go about using my old account but starting from scratch. If you understand what I mean.

Could I copy over my savegame, so my Authentication code is still there along with my account, but then make a new profile? So I still have my Gamespy Account but restart at 0% ?


----------



## Justin

Bootup05 said:


> Alright thanks!
> 
> I think I might have cruised with you once, Can't be sure tho! Been some time
> 
> My new TDU name is thesr0, an I've registered on TDU Central
> 
> Just waiting for tomorrow to arrive
> 
> BTW, say I get the game tomorrow, play for a few months, then decide to reformat.
> 
> When you reinstall the game it usually asks you to create a new profile, if I wanted to start again from sratch, what would I need to do.
> How do I reinstall the game an use my old online account name, which is linked to my activation code.
> 
> 
> The first box that usually comes up is the 'Please make a new online / offline account', an I would like to make a new profile, but not account. How would I go about using my old account but starting from scratch. If you understand what I mean.
> 
> Could I copy over my savegame, so my Authentication code is still there along with my account, but then make a new profile? So I still have my Gamespy Account but restart at 0% ?



copy the entire folder with your profile name in the test drive unlimited folder in mydocuments.


----------



## WeatherMan

So once that is done will I just be able to open the game up, run 'New Game' an it'll be under the same account, but i'll just be at 0%? 

Also how do you get the RUF/Secret Car

Is there some place you have to go to, or does it become unlocked after completing various tasks.


----------



## Justin

Bootup05 said:


> So once that is done will I just be able to open the game up, run 'New Game' an it'll be under the same account, but i'll just be at 0%?
> 
> Also how do you get the RUF/Secret Car
> 
> Is there some place you have to go to, or does it become unlocked after completing various tasks.



when you backed up your save folder, it'll still have the same game percentage completion when you backed it up. 

The Secret Car aka TDU Default car is shown when you have not downloaded the car the other player is using. This is quite common to spot now since the megapack has been released for the US version.


----------



## voyagerfan99

thanks for the spam! 

Reported.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am 'a laughin moose'.
I ran smooth, and he said I ran smooth, so I wasn't lagging around the server.


----------



## speedyink

Damn you guys and your TDU!  I can't play it cause I think I f-ed up my save file.  My friend racked me up a huge ticket, so to avoid loosing all my money I opened the task manager and killed the process.  Well, I haven't been able to play since  I can get to my house and garage and everything, but as soon as I go to drive it hangs at the saving game screen


----------



## Justin

speedyink said:


> Damn you guys and your TDU!  I can't play it cause I think I f-ed up my save file.  My friend racked me up a huge ticket, so to avoid loosing all my money I opened the task manager and killed the process.  Well, I haven't been able to play since  I can get to my house and garage and everything, but as soon as I go to drive it hangs at the saving game screen



i alt tab and kill the process sometimes too, like in the delivery package missions when i get pulled over by the cops.  but i've never encountered any problems

try this. it solves most of the problems all the time. 
http://forums.eu.atari.com/showthread.php?t=69750


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Justin

This is what you see when you don't have the megapack cars and people are driving them.

"Oh no! I'm surrounded by Audi spinoffs!"


----------



## Shane

I played a few rounds on Free for all and they were great.

i was hiding down here lol waiting for them to sneak around and loads were lol.

must have got about 12 kills by staying here.


----------



## Kornowski

You still need to play in the CF Clan, Shane!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> You still need to play in the CF Clan, Shane!



Well its just having the time mate,as you know i work nights so its not possible for me to play most of the time.

i do have some nights off,though sometimes so il have to let you know.

like i had tonight off because i went in Monday instead.

i usualy do tue-sat but done mon-sat this week and had thursday off instead


----------



## speedyink

jnskyliner34 said:


> i alt tab and kill the process sometimes too, like in the delivery package missions when i get pulled over by the cops.  but i've never encountered any problems
> 
> try this. it solves most of the problems all the time.
> http://forums.eu.atari.com/showthread.php?t=69750



Thank you thank you thank you!  You made my day

I've done it many times before and it never caused a problem.  Maybe it was bad timing on my part..


----------



## Justin

XIII. got this game dirt cheap.


----------



## the_painter




----------



## Shane

More of todays war


----------



## Sir Travis D

Grand theft auto san andreas go kart with hydrolics
I will never tell how to get it


----------



## Shane

Sir Travis D said:


> Grand theft auto san andreas go kart with hydrolics
> I will never tell how to get it



haha good old San andreas,i miss that game sometimes.

i still have it on ps2 but dont play it much anymore 

More COD4 from me...damn what a game  ,now lvl 32.






haha look at the guy by the door,thought he seen my but he didnt and i took 
him out kaboom


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

What game does that happen to be, the_Painter?


----------



## the_painter

Hyper_Kagome said:


> What game does that happen to be, the_Painter?



http://www.ageofconan.com/


----------



## hpi

Nevakonanza what game is that? The war game? Looks bad ass


----------



## Vizy

hpi said:


> Nevakonanza what game is that? The war game? Looks bad ass



isnt it Call of Duty??? 4 that is...right?

DAMN I HAVE TO GET THIS GAME!!!!! i first need a gfx card but shiiiiiittttttt i gotta get off my ass and get some money.


----------



## Sir Travis D

vizy, don't swear...


----------



## Shane

hpi said:


> Nevakonanza what game is that? The war game? Looks bad ass



yes its call of duty 4...brilliant game i highly recomend you get it


----------



## the_painter

Nevakonaza said:


> yes its call of duty 4...brilliant game i highly recomend you get it


----------



## Verve

Allright, I run on integrated so I'm held to older games 

A couple of my recent rampages in Halo trial 









second one was on thanksgiving btw...


----------



## 4NGU$

some forza 2 lad


----------



## Justin

i want forza 2!!! it looks awesome!!! 

but i don't have a 360.


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> i want forza 2!!! it looks awesome!!!
> 
> but i don't have a 360.



is it not on pc?


----------



## Kornowski

I think it's awesome the way Chris take xBox screenshots! Got any more? 

Shane, Nice K : D in CoD4


----------



## 4NGU$

thanks  

erm i might take some more later


----------



## Ramodkk

4NGU$ said:


> some forza 2 lad



I have that game and there's 1 word for it. Frickinawesome! 

How do you take screens on it though? If I may know your secret of course.


----------



## 4NGU$

you can do it when you just pause the game and take a photo 
then when it uploads to the website and when you go on there 
http://forzamotorsport.net/default.htm

 you just use the windows live sign in and theres your photos 
you can also take photos during replays

if you dont have live they save to your hard drive so you could just transfer them with a usb


----------



## Ramodkk

Ok cool, thanks! I'll post some later then!


----------



## Shane

More COD4 

i went on one server and they had gravity rurned right down lol so we fly

fun server,heres the Ip if you want to try it out though i dont know if they have it set like this all the time.

fun though

87.163.250.154:28960












Score on another game


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! That looks awesome, Shane!


----------



## Shane

Tks mate,,Im only rank 36 but getting better.

im not a very good sniper though lol 

is rank 55 the highest so far? because i havnt seen any higher


----------



## Ramodkk

Yes 55 is highest


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, 55 is the highest


----------



## Archangel

you know whats kinda starting to bother me in this thread?   all those result screenshots.    I mean, we all know everyone on this forum is REALLY good at games etc, but if I wanted to see tables etc all the time, I'go play with excell (if you know what I'm saying)

Where have all the nice screenshots gone? =O


----------



## mep916

Archangel said:


> you know whats kinda starting to bother me in this thread?   all those result screenshots.    I mean, we all know everyone on this forum is REALLY good at games etc, but if I wanted to see tables etc all the time, I'go play with excell (if you know what I'm saying)



You'll never see a results screenshot from me.


----------



## ellanky

Is there drivable cars and stuff in Call of duty 4? Or is it just infantry?


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> You'll never see a results screenshot from me.



That's because they're too embarrassing for you to post up, Mike 
You should have a game with us sometime! 



ellanky said:


> Is there drivable cars and stuff in Call of duty 4? Or is it just infantry?




Nope, No cars or anything. It's all person based, still amazing though!


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> You should have a game with us sometime!



Sure, the game today starts in about 40 minutes, right? If so, I'll be there. Watch out...


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Sure, the game today starts in about 40 minutes, right? If so, I'll be there. Watch out...



Yeah, It's at 8PM GMT, Which is in 15 mins 

Will you be on Vent?


----------



## Ramodkk

ellanky said:


> Is there drivable cars and stuff in Call of duty 4? Or is it just infantry?





Kornowski said:


> Nope, No cars or anything. It's all person based, still amazing though!



But you can dance... If you know what I mean Danny


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, It's at 8PM GMT, Which is in 15 mins
> 
> Will you be on Vent?



Eh, I had probs restoring my profile and updating the game, etc... Anyway, I'll try and play this Friday.


----------



## Kornowski

Haha. I know what you mean, Omar! 

No problem, Mike. Hope to see you then. If my comps working


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> If my comps working



Earlier, I threw my mouse across the room and broke the right-click button.  Guess I have an excuse to get a G5.


----------



## Archangel

looky looky, toys!















thats what you get for parking in a city, they scratch the paint 





people always think bigger guns are better..     in this case they're right


----------



## Kornowski

Arch, What game is that?


----------



## XanderCage

Archangel said:


> you know whats kinda starting to bother me in this thread?   all those result screenshots.    I mean, we all know everyone on this forum is REALLY good at games etc, but if I wanted to see tables etc all the time, I'go play with excell (if you know what I'm saying)
> 
> Where have all the nice screenshots gone? =O








Here a german soldier shows how, he can stretch his arms and put his elbow at wierd angle.


----------



## Ramodkk

XanderCage said:


> Here a german soldier shows how, he can stretch his arms and put his elbow at wierd angle.



He's just part of the Fantastic4... 

BTW that happens all the time on Call of Duty 4


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> Arch, What game is that?



Frontlines: Fuel of War      it kinda has the feel of Battlefield 1942 (ofcourse a bit different)   but the single player is pretty fun.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I should really stop looking in here. Makes me upset that I don't have a good gaming computer. 

But the pictures are nice to look at! Ahhhsdf;kajsdf


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> you know whats kinda starting to bother me in this thread?   all those result screenshots.    I mean, we all know everyone on this forum is REALLY good at games etc, but if I wanted to see tables etc all the time, I'go play with excell (if you know what I'm saying)
> 
> Where have all the nice screenshots gone? =O



okay maybe you dont like them but maybe some people do like to see them,I dont see any rule in the screenshots thread saying please do not post results screenshots so until there is such a rule people will still post them


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## Ramodkk

^ Piece of art!


----------



## speedyink




----------



## Justin

is that Race Driver GRID?!?!? oh my! the detail is wicked especially in the 4th pic with the S15 drifting.


----------



## speedyink

Sure is  Yeah, I'm very impressed with this game so far.  My only gripe is that the steering is a tad too sensitive for the controller.

Omg...I just realized that the first racing game for PC I ever bought was Whiplash...Holy crap look at how far it's come since then


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16,How you get the screenshots bigger?

the all come out about 800x600 for some reason? i have gfx set to 1680x1050?

Some of my shots.....BMW











On the run 















Where you get your mods from?


----------



## Archangel

I like the way they made this game (looks to me like they used the same engine as Dirt! , wich is absolutely fine by me, since that worked like a peach  )
great detail, and also great fun to play.  (altough, without any driving aids on, its pretty hard to get the car to the finnish undamaged 

edit:  oh yes!  best thing, it runs maxed out easy!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nevakonaza said:


> ThatGuy16,How you get the screenshots bigger?
> 
> the all come out about 800x600 for some reason? i have gfx set to 1680x1050?
> 
> Some of my shots.....BMW
> 
> Where you get your mods from?




i just hit print screen, and cropped that one.

I get most of the vehicles from here, its some foreign site 

Its alot more organized, and they don't upload crap models. You can use the google translator

http://www.grandtheftauto.fr/downloads/c7,gta-san-andreas.php

This site is ok

http://www.gta-downloads.com/

You do use the mod installer, right?


----------



## ducis

I really love seeing the "evolution of gaming" through these screens from Doom 3 to now 
ill be back in a bit with some: rsv2, assassin's creed and crysis screens


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> i just hit print screen, and cropped that one.
> 
> I get most of the vehicles from here, its some foreign site
> 
> Its alot more organized, and they don't upload crap models. You can use the google translator
> 
> http://www.grandtheftauto.fr/downloads/c7,gta-san-andreas.php
> 
> This site is ok
> 
> http://www.gta-downloads.com/
> 
> You do use the mod installer, right?



hmm when i used printscreen its still 800x600 and i used fraps and still the same even though i changed the res settings  
thanks for those links the foreighn ones good.

yes i use the mod installer you linked its so easy


----------



## Ramodkk

Nevakonaza, use google to translate into english and then use gizoogle.com to translate into even easier to read text...


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nevakonaza said:


> hmm when i used printscreen its still 800x600 and i used fraps and still the same even though i changed the res settings
> thanks for those links the foreighn ones good.
> 
> yes i use the mod installer you linked its so easy



what res are you running? is widescreen enabled in the game settings?


----------



## Shane

ThatGuy16 said:


> what res are you running? is widescreen enabled in the game settings?



1680x1050 and yes Widescreen is enabled,AA at max and all settings at maxed.


----------



## Kornowski

Speedy, Arch, Can you play online?

It'd be awesome to race you guys!


----------



## lovely?

those assassins creed ones are hilarious, especially the first one. i'll post some crysis pictures and maybe some stalker and TM nations forever later.

EDIT: wow in game the graphics looked so much better. how do you guys get such quality pics? im using Fraps for mine, but they look like crap.


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> Speedy, Arch, Can you play online?
> 
> It'd be awesome to race you guys!



not a guy, and absolutely a rubbish driver


----------



## lovely?

Archangel said:


> not a guy, and absolutely a rubbish driver



i dunno why girls get riled up when we say 'guys' we dont actually mean males, its just speaking to a collection of people. its not gender specific _dude_


----------



## Archangel

well, English aint my native language, sorry, I thoguht it actually ment male people only    (as in, guy's and gal's  )   oh well, nevermind me then ^.^


----------



## Shane

Not much activity yet...first mission.

the graphics are awesome in this game


----------



## Kornowski

Looks great, Shane! 



Archangel said:


> not a guy, and absolutely a rubbish driver



I know! Like Lovely said, I meant collection of people 

Would you be up for a race sometime?


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> Looks great, Shane!
> 
> 
> 
> I know! Like Lovely said, I meant collection of people
> 
> Would you be up for a race sometime?



I'd be up for a race


----------



## Archangel

yea sure, me too.    I gues you need someone to finnish last anyways! =o  (you use xfire?  just add me ^.^ )


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> I'd be up for a race



Sweet!  



Archangel said:


> yea sure, me too.    I gues you need someone to finnish last anyways! =o  (you use xfire?  just add me ^.^ )



I have it, Yeah. What's your xFire name? 

Just need to arrange a time and date now!


----------



## Archangel

do you never read sig's?    and, how about right now?  (just have to check how that whole multiplayer thingy works tough)


----------



## Kornowski

Oh, Right, my bad! 

Ok sure, I'm just installing xFire now!


----------



## Kornowski

I've added you


----------



## Shane

man i love GTA....i just never get bored with it 



I like how much better the GFX are on pc than ps2,it looked crap on ps2 compared to pc.
what gfx did the ps2 have? 

My new Merc 






I jumped the fence at airport


----------



## bluedishwasher

> "Not much activity yet...first mission.
> 
> the graphics are awesome in this game "



what game is that?


----------



## Shane

bluedishwasher said:


> what game is that?



Infernal


----------



## mrpiddly




----------



## mrpiddly




----------



## Shane

Hey danny,,

just playing around on GRID - Race driver


----------



## ThatGuy16

i hope they fix it so that dual card setups work in that game, then i'll buy it when it comes out! 


A few from DiRT:


----------



## Kornowski

Nice Screenshots, Shane & Corey! Both games are pretty much the same, except one, you race on dirt and the other a grid, so to speak!


----------



## lovely?

now dirt. THERES a game i can play!


----------



## mrpiddly

"Flying" some of the vehicles of Halo. (resized images):


----------



## Shane




----------



## Justin

Chili Dogs, so good they can kill. Haha!


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> Chili Dogs, so good they can kill. Haha!



haha 

i smashed into him realy fast with the car but the stand was solid


----------



## PabloTeK

It's not what it looks like, I think!


----------



## Justin

lol. it does get lonely out there in the battlefield.


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


>



Nice dan.i also got accused of hacking loads of times 

it was when i threw a grenade where i knew they were all camping lol must have taken 6 of them out 

some people just dont like the fact they keep getting owned by you because they dont cover themselves,they just stand there for a shot lol.


----------



## epidemik

Nevakonaza said:


> some people just dont like the fact they keep getting owned by you because they dont cover themselves,they just stand there for a shot lol.



That would be me 

I suck at FPS but still have fun playing them


----------



## mep916

epidemik said:


> I suck at FPS but still have fun playing them



Same here.


----------



## Geoff

I own in TF2 












No I wasn't spawn camping either


----------



## skidude

Oh man its skidude making a dramatic comeback with some WoW screenshots! 

Just my WoW UI during a boss fight:





Glad to see this thread still alive.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> Glad to see this thread still alive.


I'm glad to see that you're still alive


----------



## skidude

Hahahaha yea I'm still alive and kicking. Senior year is just crazy right now with college apps and all that shit. I want to start posting again though, I need to get up to speed on PC stuff.


----------



## epidemik

Didnt this thread used to be a sticky?


----------



## skidude

Ya it used to be, but it doesn't really matter because its posted in so much so it's always somewhere on the front page.


----------



## Ramodkk

Welcome back skidude 

*On topic:*

Here's the proof that dead bodies are friendly:


----------



## Justin

ROFL! why does it look like he has his forearm sewn in his chest?


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> ROFL! why does it look like he has his forearm sewn in his chest?



haha they die on some wierd possitions


----------



## Apd904

I agree this TDU game seems awesome, but is there anyone who could like get me a free copy? I think asking that is against the forum rules, and if it is then disregard it, but i'm broke but the game looks sick.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, Yeah, Scoreboard I know...


----------



## Shane

ownage dann 

im realy pissed atm,im back to level 25 as i lost my save game file 

was 47 and now i get called a hacker most time


----------



## skidude




----------



## Xevan

EDIT: The day i quit, friends got hacked =/ Chat box has details, possibly the only evidence we have


----------



## Geoff

I haven't played COD4 for several months, but here are some classic shots:


----------



## mac550

skidude said:


> Lol, I have yet to get banned from a server, I'm a nice person and all. I hate it when you get Tk'd and the guy doesn't even say sry.. I hate that, so I shoot him in the head next round.



I know man, That really *beeps* me off to, and if they dont say sorry them you should TK them back


----------



## skidude

> I know man, That really *beeps* me off to, and if they dont say sorry them you should TK them back



Oh wow thats an old post I made. I still agree with it though.

I just bought Mass Effect off of Direct2Drive, its installing now (7.5 GB download ) so I'll have some screenshots up later tonight after work. It's supposed to be Bioware's best RPG since Knights of the Old Republic so I can't even begin to describe my anticipation to play it!  

Stupid work, why must it make me wait to play!!


----------



## epidemik

skidude said:


> I just bought Mass Effect off of Direct2Drive, its installing now (7.5 GB download ) so I'll have some screenshots up later tonight after work. It's supposed to be Bioware's best RPG since Knights of the Old Republic so I can't even begin to describe my anticipation to play it!



Nice, definately post some screens.

How often do you use direct2drive?


----------



## Xevan




----------



## ducis

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, Yeah, Scoreboard I know...



got any secrets for getting your unholy KD ratio?


----------



## Kornowski

firsttimebuilder said:


> got any secrets for getting your unholy KD ratio?



Haha! Erm... I have one;

People think they're safe behind walls...


----------



## ducis

Kornowski said:


> Haha! Erm... I have one;
> 
> People think they're safe behind walls...



ahh the old spray and pray with uav i should have known you where up to no good


----------



## Kornowski

firsttimebuilder said:


> ahh the old spray and pray with uav i should have known you where up to no good



Well, There is skill involved  I use the RPD though, Get's 'em all!


----------



## Xevan

Heres a few shots from warhammer beta ( its open =p)


----------



## skidude

> How often do you use direct2drive?



My second time using it. No problems with it at all, works great.


----------



## skidude

First screen from Mass Effect, awesome game so far.


----------



## epidemik

Xevan said:


> Heres a few shots from warhammer beta ( its open =p)



How is it? Worth downloading?


----------



## Archangel

How's warhammer Online? =O   didnt know the beta was open now.


----------



## Shane

wow the vid for that game looks awesome


----------



## Archangel

Yea, seen quite a few of those vids.   I do think the game will be rather good, they've been working on it for quite some time now already.


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> Yea, seen quite a few of those vids.   I do think the game will be rather good, they've been working on it for quite some time now already.


Yeah im not usualy into these type of games as im a FPS fan lol,

Is it another one of thsoe games that you have to pay monthy to use?


----------



## Archangel

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah im not usualy into these type of games as im a FPS fan lol,
> 
> Is it another one of thsoe games that you have to pay monthy to use?



think so, yea.


----------



## Shane

looks like il be sticking to COD4


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Same


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> ^ Same



^ Same


----------



## kobaj

Kornowski said:


> ^ Same



^ Different

Oh sh**...I mean

^ Same .

So this thread doesnt go completely off topic...Doing the Clan some good.


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Nice Jake!


----------



## epidemik

I hate games you have to pay monthly for.
Grr im dying for my new computer. (Hopefully by the end of june)
I really wanna play cod4 with you guys


----------



## skidude

More Mass Effect, I love the grainy effect with the graphics. makes the game look so much more interesting and realistic.


----------



## lexmark

what game is that?? ^^^ looks awesome


----------



## epidemik

First line says



> more *Mass Effect*


----------



## hermeslyre

skidude said:


> More Mass Effect, I love the grainy effect with the graphics. makes the game look so much more interesting and realistic.



Looks great Skidude, as soon as I can procure a better graphics card, I'm picking this up! I can't bleeping wait!!


----------



## ducis

skidude said:


> More Mass Effect, I love the grainy effect with the graphics. makes the game look so much more interesting and realistic.



are you sure the grainyness is meant to be there


----------



## hermeslyre

Jah, because dere is an option in de menu to toggle it on or off!


----------



## skidude

firsttimebuilder said:


> are you sure the grainyness is meant to be there



Yes, what Herme said. There is an option to turn it off in the menu, but the game just doesn't _feel_ the same without it. Easily the best RPG I've played since Knights Of The Old Republic. BioWare is god.


----------



## skidude

Mass Effect.... I'm addicted.


----------



## hermeslyre

Them is some sexy screenshots and that,



skidude said:


> Easily the best RPG I've played since Knights Of The Old Republic. BioWare is god.



is some positive praise! I so cannot wait, If only to hear Keith David rumble. His is the sexiest man voice ever.


----------



## Kornowski

Some from the new CoD4 1.6 Patch 






















The new maps are HUGE!


----------



## Shane

Wow that looks fantastic i cant wait.

im just installing COD4 now as i formatted my machine clean after the rebuild.


----------



## epidemik

Ugg, cant wait for my new computer.
Really nice shots Danny.

This thing is such a pos


----------



## kobaj

Jebus Danny, that server looked like it sucked. I hate servers that are all like 'no running, no shooting without looking down the sight'. Its like, they built it into the game, why cant I use it?

Maps looked good though .


----------



## 4NGU$

love china town, don't like creek,  adore broadcast haven't played kill house


----------



## Ramodkk

Haven't played any!! Wait for me guys!!


----------



## Kornowski

epidemik said:


> Ugg, cant wait for my new computer.
> Really nice shots Danny.
> 
> This thing is such a pos



Haha! 
When are you getting it?



kobaj said:


> Jebus Danny, that server looked like it sucked. I hate servers that are all like 'no running, no shooting without looking down the sight'. Its like, they built it into the game, why cant I use it?
> 
> Maps looked good though .



I know, Exactly! 
You got the maps yet, Jake?



4NGU$ said:


> love china town, don't like creek,  adore broadcast haven't played kill house



Haha! Excellent input, Chris! 



ramodkk said:


> Haven't played any!! Wait for me guys!!



Will do!


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## G25r8cer

Check out this crazy frame rate!! LOL  Can you beat that?


----------



## Kornowski

g25racer said:


> Check out this crazy frame rate!! LOL  Can you beat that? [/IMG]



Pffft, I get that in Crysis!

Nah, I get about that on CoD4 maxxed out.


----------



## Justin

i get that on Paintball2 maxed out!


----------



## epidemik

I might get that on Solitare. But i doubt it. 
Minesweeper possibly.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Yeah I just disabled the frame rate limiter. With the limiter the max is stuck at 100fps. It's funny to see huge frame rate when in the menu's of games!! On GTR2 in the menu's I get something like 360fps or more. It's crazy but, funny


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> Pffft, I get that in Crysis!
> 
> Nah, I get about that on CoD4 maxxed out.



you might get that standing in a corner facing two walls 

That new map "creek" or whatever it is, makes me want my crossfire back. I used to get 150-350FPS in cod thats ok, i see something like a 4870 in my future 

The new maps are pretty slick though


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> you might get that standing in a corner facing two walls
> 
> That new map "creek" or whatever it is, makes me want my crossfire back. I used to get 150-350FPS in cod thats ok, i see something like a 4870 in my future
> 
> The new maps are pretty slick though



Haha! 

Yeah, I get about 120FPS normally. The new maps are pretty cool, like you said! I don't really like the Chinatown one though.


----------



## Geoff

Ownage of monkeysims


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

[-0MEGA-];992880 said:
			
		

> Ownage of monkeysims



Real funny....


----------



## Geoff

I thought so 

Now where are those screenshots of me?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

[-0MEGA-];992883 said:
			
		

> I thought so
> 
> Now where are those screenshots of me?


----------



## Geoff

Oh come on, you call that ownage?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

[-0MEGA-];992888 said:
			
		

> Oh come on, you call that ownage?



It was the best I could do


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's one from the new COD4 map, "Chinatown" inside a building 

M16 FTW!


----------



## Sir Travis D

GTA:SA sniping from venturas rooftop. Took forever to find this thread. I think it is a cool pic.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## epidemik

^^HAHA, congrats


----------



## HumanMage

Heres one of me getting owned in HL2DM. It happens a lot, to everyone in the game type we play.





You can't really see it but I got stuck to the wall by a crossbow bolt, at the top of the map. The view was very nice.


----------



## Shane

Thought i would give the UT3 demo a try and i must say its damn impressive,
the graphics are outstanding!


----------



## Justin

i love UT3! download the map "The Longest Yard", if you've played Quake 3 and Quake 4, you'll know what it is. 

Vehicle CTF FTW!


----------



## Shane

This is the demo mate,im thinking of getting the full version.

some more from todays game


----------



## Justin

ahhh. my favorite map, suspension iirc. haven't played in a while.


----------



## Shane

i just priced it up at Game,Its only £14.99 with delivery!!!!


great price uh?


----------



## PurePwnage

^^LOL - guy got his ass fragged off.


----------



## epidemik

AA. I love that game (or used to)
I used to kick ass at hospital


----------



## PurePwnage

epidemik said:


> AA. I love that game (or used to)
> I used to kick ass at hospital



Yes sir!  That's my best map too.


----------



## G25r8cer

A couple of GTA:SA mods for you guys.


----------



## Justin

hahaha! sweet impreza


----------



## Archangel

Gameplay is really good , altough, the interface needs some getting used too. But.. Look at those grafics!













Gardening isnt as fun when the plants hit you back! 

On that last pic, the character I play is under that big tree-ish monster.   (feel free to gues the game! ^.^)


----------



## skidude

Age Of Conan???


----------



## epidemik

skidude said:


> Age Of Conan???



is it?
Thats a MMORPG right. do you pay monthly for it?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I think you do pay a fee for Age of Conan, looks like a Game I want to look into.


----------



## G25r8cer

jnskyliner34 said:


> hahaha! sweet impreza



Yeah its fun to drive


----------



## voyagerfan99

Broke out the Doom 3 and installed a SP map.


----------



## epidemik

voyagerfan99 said:


> Broke out the Doom 3 and installed a SP map.



Nice haha. That was the game that was in the original post of this huge thread.


----------



## Archangel

skidude said:


> Age Of Conan???



Nope,  its a game called Silverfall.   (pretty awesome game so far,..  and from what I see on the internet, heavily underrated!)


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ A game under-rated? Wow thats a first. Usually games are WAY over-rated.


----------



## Archangel

there is a thread for underrated games in here somewhere,..   you can look it up.     you'll be supprised how many games are underrated (according to people.)   its the good games that arnt very well known (hence, underrated)


----------



## epidemik

Archangel said:


> Nope,  its a game called Silverfall.   (pretty awesome game so far,..  and from what I see on the internet, heavily underrated!)



Does it cost monthly?

EDIT: That didnt come out right. Is there a monthly fee?


----------



## G25r8cer

Archangel said:


> there is a thread for underrated games in here somewhere,..   you can look it up.     you'll be supprised how many games are underrated (according to people.)   its the good games that arnt very well known (hence, underrated)



I'll search for it and check it out. Thanks  

Oh by the way, you might wanna check out this http://www.computerforum.com/123228-considering-getting-mac-6.html

The kid just takes it way too far


----------



## Archangel

No, it doesnt require a monthly fee.    Its a game like Diablo 2, jsut much better ^.^


----------



## voyagerfan99

They have a site that has abandonware and highly under-rated games. It's a huge library with most of the games downloadable. It hasn't been updated in several years though.

http://www.the-underdogs.info/


----------



## G25r8cer

Looks like the good ole Beamer got a little too HOT!! Oops


----------



## Sir Travis D

Me becoming level 55, commander, in cod4 for the pc


----------



## mrjack

No pictures yet, but I just completed what I fear my only be the first run through Mass Effect. It's seriously *the* best game I've played so far and I can't wait for the next installment. I'd say it has great replay value as you can choose to react in different ways in pretty much any situation. I think I'm gonna be a badass and ruthless soldier next time around, though I'm gonna focus on doing all the side quests. Too bad you can't roam around after finishing the main quest. Anybody even remotely interested by RPG's should check it out, but prepare to put your life on hold as this will keep you in it's grasp for a long time.


----------



## Synesthesia




----------



## epidemik

^^lol wow. What map is that?


----------



## Synesthesia

Roytheship

And this one from today......


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's some of my FS2004. The model is my favorite 737-800 model  called Air Scheffel.






And now for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Justin

lmao! poopie!


----------



## Justin

FTW!


----------



## Shane




----------



## epidemik

Nice car.
What game?


----------



## Justin

it's Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## epidemik

jnskyliner34 said:


> it's Test Drive Unlimited



Mmm, seems like a lot of people play that. 
I might try to try it out soon.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Battlefield: Bad Company.


----------



## epidemik

How do you like it gamer?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It's an awesome game, love it.


----------



## Justin

wow! the graphics are awesome!


----------



## Sir Travis D

Here is another cod4.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Playing some Pirates, Vikings, and Knights II.


----------



## epidemik

How is that game.
I had it a long time ago and it really wasnt that fun.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Its pretty fun, the friend I was playing with codes stuff for the game, so.


Fun LAN game.


----------



## Kornowski

BF: Bad Company has the best sound effects I've heard, since like, FOREVER!


----------



## 4NGU$

dont look to bad nether


----------



## Kornowski

Lookin' good, Chris!


----------



## Shane

Is BF:BC demo comming out for Pc ? would love to try this.

i cant wait for COD5! i jus hope they put choppers,tanks etc in it this time and which we can make use of. 

EDIT:Spore demo lol

Dont enyone make fun of my monster.....i will send him after you






[/IMG]


----------



## Archangel

wooooo..      spore is funny! ^.^


----------



## Kornowski

What the hell is that, Shane?  A monster, eh!?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> What the hell is that, Shane?  A monster, eh!?



no its a friendly one


----------



## ThatGuy16

A friendly monster? 

I bought TDU the other day, 80% of the people online seem to be from Russia, or Germany


----------



## Justin

^ yeah, there are a lot of europeans but i bump into some americans too and then the occasional n00b who likes ramming other people.


----------



## kal2509

these look amazing!


----------



## Fixer_40

I don't know if you guys are big halo fans or what, i alike a Halo sometimes but really i just think you can get some cool SS, with it. Hope you like it.


----------



## Fixer_40

Oh yeah and here are some W.O.W. ones.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Some FS2004. I got some new models.

Boeing 727 DHL Time Machine




I tried recreating that one wallpaper I have right after the 747 takes off - didn't go too well.


----------



## Ramodkk

I bring you, one of my weirdest monsters


----------



## alexyu

ramodkk said:


> I bring you, one of my weirdest monsters


What the hell iis that white thing?


----------



## Shane

alexyu said:


> What the hell iis that white thing?



Lol


----------



## alexyu

2 of mine:


----------



## voyagerfan99

alexyu said:


> 2 of mine:



Ha. I did that too!


----------



## alexyu

voyagerfan99 said:


> Ha. I did that too!


That level is just SCARRY


----------



## alexyu

This one made me laugh:


----------



## Sir Travis D

heres my first spore


----------



## Shane

Sir Travis D said:


> heres my first spore



Lol


----------



## Sir Travis D

Well, this is not a screenshot, but a video taken of my spore dancing 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78wAJrCTfVI

It is an odd looking one.


----------



## voyagerfan99

More flight simulator wonder:









And here's a little something I found in a room playing Deathmatch.


----------



## Geoff




----------



## f.i.t.h

EDIT: Stupid photobucket resized the pics. at least is still the same aspect ratio.
I started playing HL2 again.









And some CS:S pics













End of Round:


----------



## Geoff

> EDIT: Stupid photobucket resized the pics. at least is still the same aspect ratio.


Because you don't have a premium account like me 


BTW, that is horrible ping!


----------



## HumanMage

Heres an "artsy" one of Blades Edge Mountains in World of Warcraft


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Playing 1v1 with HouseOfBugs on his Home Server.


----------



## mrjack

Anybody else here play with Fake Factory's Cinematic Mod 8? It really makes HL2, EP1 and EP2 look better And you can play HL2 and EP1 with the EP2 version of the Source Engine. There are some cons, though.

Pros:
- The games look a lot better
- Great musical scores

Cons:
- Unstable on 32-bit systems due to large amounts of data
- Large size (over 6Gb to download and about 20Gb when installed)


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

A few from Bioshock...










And some from CoD4...










As you can probably see, me and Danny own when we're on the same team


----------



## Sir Travis D

me winning a cfclan gun match


----------



## Shane

well done mate,i was in that match as you can see and i done poor


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Did a whole round of sniping, I ended up coming in 2nd behind by 10 points, so.


Free for All by the way.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Just sniping.


----------



## Kornowski

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> As you can probably see, me and Danny own when we're on the same team



 Ooooh, Yeah!


----------



## Shane

Playing Infernal,Damn this game is good!!!!

Gameplay is nice,Graphics look great and best of all the game cost me £4.99 

im actualy enjoying this game more than COD4 atm 
just a shame this game has NO multiplayer


----------



## skidude

Never heard of that game, but wow it looks good!


----------



## Shane

skidude said:


> Never heard of that game, but wow it looks good!



It is good i recommend anyone to get it


----------



## f.i.t.h

[-0MEGA-];1026234 said:
			
		

> Because you don't have a premium account like me
> 
> 
> *BTW, that is horrible ping!*


Wireless.
Crap for gaming... and everything else.
At least I'm getting ADSL2+ soon.


----------



## PabloTeK

Win Win. 





It's teh human prison!!!11!





Err, yeah. This was on the GunMod server.


----------



## kobaj

So I decided to try out the new mod The Delta Sector for far cry. I'm very disappointed to say the least.


----------



## epidemik

Haha, im so stoked. My new computer gets here August 6 and I'll finally be able to take part in this thread. I might take some screens with what i have now and what im getting just to see the mind boggling difference.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Me winning again. 






edit: Tied for 1st on my team






gta san andreas multiplayer, bus blocking ramp


----------



## Justin

finally, i'm playing something on my laptop.

command and conquer renegade!


----------



## shenry

I played the demo of spore. Pretty fun I must say.


----------



## 4NGU$

see i have that demo but i cant get my creature to have a fat body 
do tell how you managed that


----------



## shenry

It started off with a fat body and I just extended the neck.


----------



## epidemik

Hhahaha omg ive been waiting so long to get a new comp and post in this thread.
I got flatout. Imo, its amazing. Course anything is amazing compared to my old computer.


----------



## shenry

4NGU$ said:


> see i have that demo but i cant get my creature to have a fat body
> do tell how you managed that



I figured that if you have the spine selected and one of the vertebrate just scroll and it makes it bigger and smaller depending on which way you scroll.


----------



## Shane

epidemik said:


> Hhahaha omg ive been waiting so long to get a new comp and post in this thread.
> I got flatout. Imo, its amazing. Course anything is amazing compared to my old computer.
> 
> Just sorta a typical screenshot but it blows my mind since ive been stuck with that old POS 4 years.



ohh man i know how ya feel,i went from a sempron 2800+ to the rig i have now and technology has realy gone far!

nice screenshot,i reccomend you get Grid:Racedriver  then you will see the true graphics your card can give out


----------



## Geoff

epidemik said:


> Hhahaha omg ive been waiting so long to get a new comp and post in this thread.
> I got flatout. Imo, its amazing. Course anything is amazing compared to my old computer.
> 
> Just sorta a typical screenshot but it blows my mind since ive been stuck with that old POS 4 years.


You should get Flatout 2, then we can play online!  I actually have the original Flatout as well though.


----------



## epidemik

How are flatout 2 graphics and gameplay compare to flat out?
Im lovin this game. Getting a controller soon. Thatll make it mroe fun.


----------



## Ramodkk

Congratz on your new build epik


----------



## Geoff

epidemik said:


> How are flatout 2 graphics and gameplay compare to flat out carnage?
> Im lovin this game. Getting a controller soon. Thatll make it mroe fun.


The graphics and physics are better, I like the gameplay better as well.  Now is Flatout Carnage the same thing as the original Flatout?  I have that game, so if you have it we could play online and I can beat your a** in a demolition derby!


----------



## kookooshortman55

Ouchh . . . Half Life 2


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I hate that level, it creeps me out every time...


----------



## epidemik

Can't wait to buy orange box. HL and all those games got such good reviews.


----------



## kookooshortman55

Especially for that price. 6 games for $40. They're good games too. Haha I'm getting kinda tired of HL2 for now but TF2 never gets old.


----------



## kookooshortman55

I took these screen shots when in Portal, playing the HL2 levels with full ammo of every weapon. I found the crossbow to be quite amusing hahaha.






And I seriously want to know how this happens when you get shot =P


----------



## Justin

ahhh HL2. love that game.


----------



## kookooshortman55

The most epic fail screenshot ever. Haha you guessed it, I was the 0.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

haha I've had that happen before and have been lucky enough to be on the other side


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Came in mid game:


----------



## Nigouki

This is the engineer that you have to locate and escort in the early bits of Quake 4. I forget what his name is. Right after that hulking Strogg thing ripped him a new colon, he settled into his "touch your toes" position without tipping over...


----------



## Justin

wooot! quake 4! i love that game!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Bring accused of hacking, lol.


----------



## skidude

I might re-install Quake 4 and play through it again to keep myself occupied when I move into college. It's gonna be a steady diet of that and zombie mod on Counter Strike Source.


----------



## Shane

skidude said:


> I might re-install Quake 4 and play through it again to keep myself occupied when I move into college. It's gonna be a steady diet of that and zombie mod on Counter Strike Source.



I remember playing the demo of Q4 and loved every minuite of it.

i cant believe CSS is still so popular after all this time,even people still play the first CS


----------



## Kornowski

Repping the Clan


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## g4m3rof1337

Kornowski said:


>



I can't tell if you're winning or not.


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I can't tell if you're winning or not.



Oh Yeah... I'm winning. I'm the best cake maker in the whole of town!


----------



## ducis

*Mass effect:* Noveria with my new adept


----------



## epidemik

^^
How can you tell whats going on lol?
I'm kinda interested in that game. 

@Korn, nice, I play that game competitively. Won quite a bit of money in a few tournaments and lans.


----------



## Ramodkk

Pshhh and you guys haven't tried the "Hot-Dog Stand" game have you?


----------



## skidude

Mass Effect was a fantastic game.


----------



## Kornowski

epidemik said:


> @Korn, nice, I play that game competitively. Won quite a bit of money in a few tournaments and lans.



Me too, I actually won $1,000,000 at the last one for coming second in the International Purple Place Competition! It was so intense! So many good cakes there that day!



ramodkk said:


> Pshhh and you guys haven't tried the "Hot-Dog Stand" game have you?



 There's a Hot Dog game!?


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## ducis

epidemik said:


> ^^
> How can you tell whats going on lol?
> I'm kinda interested in that game.
> 
> @Korn, nice, I play that game competitively. Won quite a bit of money in a few tournaments and lans.



isn't it obvious? poor crowd management!
no definitely a great game!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Red Tiger for the M14.





I have 2 more guns to complete until I finish the Assault section, one of them needs 5 more headshots, and the other is more than half way complete.


This was taken moments ago.





Same building, higher floor, and near where the first photo was taken, lol.


----------



## the_painter

uh oh...im squishy and the other faction looks angry ^.^


----------



## epidemik

What game is the bottom one?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Way to show off my shit score in that match, Orange


----------



## the_painter

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Way to show off my shit score in that match, Orange


 sorry 



			
				epidemik said:
			
		

> What game is the bottom one?


Warhammer online. That was beta, so it was forced low detail but its a sick game. It comes out September 18th i think. If you preorder a copy you can get into the next phase of beta on the 7th 
http://www.warhammeronline.com/




we are teh mountain climbers


----------



## epidemik

Mmm, nice. Yeah, i head thats supposed to take over the mmo's. We'll see how it does and maybe I'll immerse myself


----------



## Archangel

I'm disappointed in the way warhammer online is looking.


----------



## epidemik

He said it was forced low graphics if youre talking about graphics.
As for the interface, yeah i think it could maybe be cleaned up a little bit. Mods? But running at a higher res might help too .


----------



## Archangel

yea, I was talking about the interface. altough, I think the highest grafics settings wont be *that* pretty either, but thats with all mmo's (imo)


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Golden AK-47:






Now I have the AK, Sniper, and Shotgun.


----------



## Shane

Its been some time since ive posted in here 

My new ride


----------



## R41Z3N

Nevakonaza What game is that looks good... nice ride...


----------



## Archangel

Testdrive unlimited


----------



## epidemik

Are there still a lota people playing that. I might check it out...
Hmm i think its like 12$ on amazon.


----------



## Shane

R41Z3N said:


> Nevakonaza What game is that looks good... nice ride...



Thanks


Archangel said:


> Testdrive unlimited



yeah TDU,Arch you still play it alot?



epidemik said:


> Are there still a lota people playing that. I might check it out...
> Hmm i think its like 12$ on amazon.



yeah i got it cheap i think aswell for £20 i think.

good game 

More shots from today


----------



## ThatGuy16

I've been addicted to TDU lately, thats all i have been playing


----------



## Archangel

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah TDU,Arch you still play it alot?




dont have it installed at the moment..   even worse, think I lost the savegame when I reinstalled windows.


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## Archangel

My name in TDU is Mirrarri, whats yours? (and yea, My savegame is gone    bye bye db4 and Sagaris etc T_T )


----------



## epidemik

Are they comming out with a new TDU? That one is pretty old isnt it?


----------



## Justin

Archangel said:


> My name in TDU is Mirrarri, whats yours? (and yea, My savegame is gone    bye bye db4 and Sagaris etc T_T )



bye bye shelby cobra i sold to you? 

TDU2 should be in the works. there's a domain bought already for the TDU2 website by atari.


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Kornowski

Not a screenshot, but I thought this was awesome!

TF2;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfiTwear1b4&feature=related


----------



## ducis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfiTwear1b4
working link for danny's vid


----------



## Kornowski

I clicked my link and it works  but thanks man!


----------



## Kornowski

Well... I had a go of WoW at a friend's house. I created a character, She's called Tiffany. 






If she was real... She'd get it. All over the place.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Well... I had a go of WoW at a friend's house. I created a character, She's called Tiffany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was real... She'd get it. All over the place.



her arms and legs look quite muscular


----------



## epidemik

What server danny? Ill show her my staff 



...jk


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Got out of the map in Backlot during a multiplayer game.






I also won a game by a lot:





My score was around 600 and the second persons score was around 300, free for all.


----------



## Danda

Once I get home I can show you a few cool TF2 Pictures... DAMN YOU COMPUTER!!!!

When I get a new one im going to grab a hammer and smash it into Peices!!! MUHAHAHAHAHA.... Srry, thats how much I hate the one im using =/


----------



## Danda

Kornowski said:


> Well... I had a go of WoW at a friend's house. I created a character, She's called Tiffany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was real... She'd get it. All over the place.



Only in Video games my friend... Unfortinuelty they do not exit...


----------



## the_painter

drugs+wow


----------



## mep916




----------



## Justin

^ awwww. *headpat*


----------



## Vizy

how come everyone is at the first rank??


----------



## alexyu

mep916 said:


>








Actually I did this one myself.


----------



## Shane




----------



## antztheplayer

the_painter said:


> drugs+wow


 thats awesome


----------



## Shane




----------



## Yo! Dude

After A Long Try I Got This Success





I Got $8535 For A Single Stunt In Grand Theft Auto Vice City.


----------



## Shane

Skyline  this mod isnt as good as the others i have,the car seem very pixelated and not very good detail.






Dont ask


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I feel an addiction coming on.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I feel an addiction coming on.



i dont understand how those type of games become addicting,maybe its because im not into those genre of game but....

how old is that game?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> i dont understand how those type of games become addicting,maybe its because im not into those genre of game but....
> 
> how old is that game?




That game came out a few days ago, though they started making it like 3 years ago. 

It becomes addicting once you start doing quests and stuff, I only have a light addiction, I probably won't become fully addicted, but it's a great game to play to balance FPS games. 

My next game will probably be S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky..


And it looks better at a higher res, I play it on 1680x1050, and it looks great.


----------



## alexyu

I thought about putting this screenshot here:


----------



## Shane




----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Nice, Cruise in style!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

alexyu said:


> I thought about putting this screenshot here:



A.C. Milan? Rubbish, go with Arsenal!


----------



## 4NGU$

sod that 

Liverpool FC alll the way 

but in the demo you only get Chelsea


----------



## Hyde01

Here are some Crysis screenshots =)


----------



## epidemik

^^
Were those downsaceled? From what resolution?
What kind of fps are you getting?
Looks awesome.


----------



## Hyde01

epidemik said:


> ^^
> Were those downsaceled? From what resolution?
> What kind of fps are you getting?
> Looks awesome.



Not downscaled. I actually took the screenshot with it in window mode, because for whatever reason when I get a screen cap with it in fullscreen, it only captures a black screen..idk lol

Ive got to be honest though, I took those screen caps with all the graphics set to Very High. My computer gets all choppy with EVERYTHING set to max. The way I have it set up now, which runs perfect, all the settings are set to Very High (textures, objects, physics, particles, water, sound, ect.), everything except for the Shaders and Shadows, which I have set to medium. There's barely a difference.

My settings:




All settings to Very High:


----------



## kobaj

Psh, your radeon cant beat my 7600gt. Look at these ultra low specs, 30 fps even! 









*wishes he had a better card *


----------



## alexyu

Redbull{wings} said:


> A.C. Milan? Rubbish, go with Arsenal!



That wasnt the point lol
Look at the "map"


----------



## Shane

The new Euro Truck Simulater







much better than bus simulater,the graphics have got better too.

for some reason AA would not enable in thsi game,but maxed settings.

COD4,dont you love teamwork 






dont like the look of this guys leg,ahh well hes dead anyway lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

Crysis warhead, i swear.. i think it runs crappier than Crysis. Alot of lag spikes 

Well, on DX10 maxed out on ultra high i get around 30-40fps


----------



## DirtyD86

ThatGuy16, how you managed to get to 4.0ghz at 1.23v I will never know 


that screen looks beautiful, how does it look when its in motion? smooth?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I can manage a playable FPS, around 50-60 with the settings all at Good Visuals, it's a fun game, once you figure out all the settings, in Crysis Wars. 



Here's an in game shot of me in RvR *Realm vs Realm* on Warhammer.


----------



## DirtyD86

flying by vegas at sunset






mach 1.4 overhead vegas (the jet fell to pieces right after this screen was taken  ) 






about to attempt an arrest landing on that carrier below. which BTW is the hardest thing i have ever done in a videogame (at maximum realism settings anyways)






anyone who paid close attention during top gun will be able to tell me if i made the landing or not 






preparing for takeoff at dekalb peachtree airport in atlanta where i fly out of IRL. this airport is way too small to accommodate a 747 but i was stubborn and did it anyways 






setting GPS and getting ready to take off. destination was athens GA 90 miles due east






AP engaged, turning to heading 85 and climbing to 7500 feet


----------



## Kornowski

FS looks awesome!


----------



## Shane

Very nice pics of that flight sim,you have a joystick?


----------



## DirtyD86

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice pics of that flight sim,you have a joystick?



yep, a joystick, throttle controls, headtracker etc. all the goodies 

if you're into the genre you should really pick up a copy of this game (FSX). i'm in flight school and can attest to the fact that the realism is 100% spot on. it's a system hog though and can take a while to get it set to run decent


----------



## Shane

nice,you running Vista on that rig or XP?


----------



## DirtyD86

Nevakonaza said:


> nice,you running Vista on that rig or XP?



vista 32 bit. i am getting a 4870 this week and attempting to get to 4.0ghz, so i will post some updated screens once i do


----------



## ThatGuy16

DirtyD86 said:


> ThatGuy16, how you managed to get to 4.0ghz at 1.23v I will never know
> 
> 
> that screen looks beautiful, how does it look when its in motion? smooth?



smooth


----------



## ellanky

Not really a "screen shot" but I got bored yesterday and I decided to work on something ;D


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Started another Character on another Server, to join a Guild with a friend. 

With the new/different Char. I can summon a monster to either Attack, Defend, or Sit until I need it. 





Same monster, I'm just in RvR, I also unlocked the 'Blue' version of this monster, the attacks are higher, so that's good. 







I'm going to try and get in the groove of managing two Characters, on two different Servers, leveling isn't that hard, but it's easy in the beginning, I started my new Char. earlier today, and a few hours later I have it at 6, so. 


The games really fun though, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Kornowski

ellanky said:


> Not really a "screen shot" but I got bored yesterday and I decided to work on something ;D



That's an awesome idea! Looks great so far!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Started another Character on another Server, to join a Guild with a friend.
> 
> With the new/different Char. I can summon a monster to either Attack, Defend, or Sit until I need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same monster, I'm just in RvR, I also unlocked the 'Blue' version of this monster, the attacks are higher, so that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and get in the groove of managing two Characters, on two different Servers, leveling isn't that hard, but it's easy in the beginning, I started my new Char. earlier today, and a few hours later I have it at 6, so.
> 
> 
> The games really fun though, and I highly recommend it.



Is there a monthly fee? and if so how much is it?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Its $50 for the game, and $15 a month.


----------



## Ramodkk

Hell nah, I was thinking about getting that game. Monthly fee? Forget about it...


----------



## epidemik

ramodkk said:


> Hell nah, I was thinking about getting that game. Monthly fee? Forget about it...



Pretty much any half way decent mmorpg has a monthly fee. *tear* Why i dont play them.

Not worth it for a game I'd only play a few hours am onth.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I play a couple hours a day, since I'm always pretty much home.


----------



## epidemik

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I play a couple hours a day, since I'm always pretty much home.



Lucky. lol
Public School FTL


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

epidemik said:


> Pretty much any half way decent mmorpg has a monthly fee. *tear* Why i dont play them.
> 
> Not worth it for a game I'd only play a few hours am onth.



Yeah, I would love to play more MMORPGs (Used to play WoW...but after they took over £200 off me I decided to draw the line...). I would be playing Warhammer online now, but cant afford the fees lol...


----------



## Shane

The New Pure Demo.

guys i dont think theres any options in the demo to change the graphics settings because it takes you streight into the game when you launch it,no menus,i could be wrong,it might be there somewhere to change them but i have not had a good look yet.

i was playing in 800x600 































Its quite fun but looks crap in 800x600


----------



## Archangel

I msut indeed say, the grafics dont look too good really.  (the terrain I mean)


----------



## Shane

yeah im playing in 800x600 because icant find any GFX settings options



> guys i dont think theres any options in the demo to change the graphics settings because it takes you streight into the game when you launch it,no menus,i could be wrong,it might be there somewhere to change them but i have not had a good look yet.



or do you mean you have tried the game out yourself? find the graphics options?

This game loads so damn slow on my machine,it takes about 5 minuites to load the game lol,even crysis loads 3 times faster than this game.


----------



## Archangel

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah im playing in 800x600 because icant find any GFX settings options
> 
> 
> 
> or do you mean you have tried the game out yourself? find the graphics options?
> 
> This game loads so damn slow on my machine,it takes about 5 minuites to load the game lol,even crysis loads 3 times faster than this game.



I would look in the start menu or so for a setup thingy.   thats how some other games had their grafics set, using a seperate program.  
ill give the game a shot later on today, at school now.


----------



## Mez

Just to piss you all off =]


----------



## mep916

MMezna said:


> Just to piss you all off =]





Dude, you better post a HiJackthis log in the security section. mywebsearch bar = bad news.


----------



## Mez

its not my computer. I'm at my friends house, so no worries, for me =] I have Vista, he has XP =P


----------



## the_painter

not mine but i chuckled .




i take no credit for this. just passing it along


----------



## Mez

Silly heavy weapons guy


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some more RVR:






Updated Character:


----------



## epidemik

Gamer, did you ever play wow?
Do you like war better than wow?


----------



## Machin3




----------



## g4m3rof1337

epidemik said:


> Gamer, did you ever play wow?
> Do you like war better than wow?



I love Warhammer.

I tried WoW, but didn't like it.


Just got some new armor, now the bottom matches the top.


----------



## Archangel

hmmm,... Im actually tempted to try Warhammer online myself.   but I would try a trail before actually buying it, havnt seen any around yet tough.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Archangel said:


> hmmm,... Im actually tempted to try Warhammer online myself.   but I would try a trail before actually buying it, havnt seen any around yet tough.



I don't think the trials are out yet. 


But it's totally worth it. 

I was never into MMO's, I tried the WoW trial, and didn't like it, I use to play Runescape years ago, but ever since I picked Warhammer up, I can't put it down.


----------



## DirtyD86

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I don't think the trials are out yet.
> 
> 
> But it's totally worth it.
> 
> I was never into MMO's, I tried the WoW trial, and didn't like it, I use to play Runescape years ago, but ever since I picked Warhammer up, I can't put it down.



is it the same idea behind all MMOs? IE go here and kill this many giant spiders, then go here and collect this many sinister frog skulls blah blah blah blah, repeat process 100,000,000 times

or does it actually have any original features that make it worth playing?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

DirtyD86 said:


> is it the same idea behind all MMOs? IE go here and kill this many giant spiders, then go here and collect this many sinister frog skulls blah blah blah blah, repeat process 100,000,000 times
> 
> or does it actually have any original features that make it worth playing?



Some quests are like that, but some of them have you go into RVR, and you have to kill X amount of other players, which can be a challenge. 

But you can't go through out this game by yourself, you'll need a team. 



I say it's well worth a try.



If you want to look into it, look at the different Armies.

http://warhammeronline.com/armiesofWAR/index.php


----------



## Punk

Flight Simulator in Google Earth:






Grand Canyon:


----------



## Calibretto

Here's what Crysis looks like for me. I have no idea what kind of FPS I'm getting. I have the settings maxed with 2x AA.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

To those wanting to try Warhammer, they have Trial Cards.


http://www.ebgames.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=72328


----------



## DirtyD86

Calibretto said:


> Here's what Crysis looks like for me. I have no idea what kind of FPS I'm getting. I have the settings maxed with 2x AA.





maxed with 2AA on a 9800GT??!?????!?!111  

are you playing a game, or watching a slideshow?


----------



## DirtyD86

g4m3rof1337 said:


> To those wanting to try Warhammer, they have Trial Cards.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebgames.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=72328





a thirty dollar demo?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

DirtyD86 said:


> a thirty dollar demo?



Yup. 

For 60 days.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yup.
> 
> For 60 days.



damn you can buy a full game for that


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> damn you can buy a full game for that



Warhead is $30. 



But it's really worth the money.


----------



## Calibretto

DirtyD86 said:


> maxed with 2AA on a 9800GT??!?????!?!111
> 
> are you playing a game, or watching a slideshow?



heheh, I was playing a game  but I was surprised when my FPS dropped significantly when I bumped the AA up to 4x...


----------



## Kornowski

You're running it on Very High, or just High?


----------



## Ramodkk

Is Crysys Warhead really less resource intensive than the first Crysis? Cause I'm considering buying it... Or was it just pew pew, advertisement crap just to make more money?


----------



## epidemik

Nevakonaza said:


> damn you can buy a full game for that



Yeah that the monthly fee...you have to pay that every 60 days..its not really a trial


----------



## Machin3

war rock is crappiest game
always lags


----------



## epidemik

Midnight_fox1 said:


> war rock is crappiest game
> always lags



lol. Yeah i never liked it much. Its really worth it just to cough up the cash and buy a FPS. F2P fps sucks. I think most f2p sucks.


----------



## Calibretto

Kornowski said:


> You're running it on Very High, or just High?



Very High with 2x AA...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Fun Call of Duty 4 server I found.


----------



## epidemik

Haha sweet, do you know the ip?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I believe this is the IP.

193.47.83.233:28961

Found it on an XFire video.


----------



## Kornowski

Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway

(not my screens, haven't taken any yet, they're from a thread on another Forum.)

It looks the same though 






This is what 'nades do to people!










Nade'sion!


----------



## Shane

wow thats looks 100% better than Road to hill 30,the graphics are stunning.

Is it DX10 dan?


----------



## Kornowski

Yup, It's DX10


----------



## kobaj

Kornowski said:


> Yup, It's DX10


Yeah...those are some amazing graphics. So sharp and clear, you almost totally miss the poorly textured grass....thats everywhere...you will cut your ankles on it...its so jaggy...And his thumb...is it going INTO the gun?!





 
(Sorry if Im a bit harsh, just sayin'...)


----------



## Redbull{wings}

But the barrels, they look so good!


----------



## Shane

kobaj certianly has an eye for detail,but the game looks so good i doubt that a little bit of crappy looking grass would bother me.


----------



## Kornowski

kobaj said:


> Yeah...those are some amazing graphics. So sharp and clear, you almost totally miss the poorly textured grass....thats everywhere...you will cut your ankles on it...its so jaggy...And his thumb...is it going INTO the gun?!
> 
> SNIP/IMG]
> 
> :P :D
> (Sorry if Im a bit harsh, just sayin'...)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Man... I do totally agree! You'd have thought they'd make it a little better. Everything other than the grass looks great though!
> 
> [IMG]http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/1098157/1024/Picture-Box/UT3-2008-10-09-22-30-52-01.bmp
> 
> 
> 
> Nevakonaza said:
> 
> 
> 
> kobaj certianly has an eye for detail,but the game looks so good i doubt that a little bit of crappy looking grass would bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! He's just jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> Redbull{wings} said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the barrels, they look so good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait till you play it!
Click to expand...


----------



## magichater

some really cool pics on this thread, it is amazing just how far graphics have come!


----------



## epidemik

magichater said:


> some really cool pics on this thread, it is amazing just how far graphics have come!



HAha, yeah. Kinda fun going back to the first pages which are now a few years old .


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some I just took;

Breakable cover;


----------



## Shane

wow very nice danny


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

yeah those SS's look awesome, I might buy the game at some point.


----------



## Shane

Dropkickmurphys said:


> I might buy the game at some point.



you should,their older game Road to hill 30 is good so .


----------



## DirtyD86

installing hells highway now, i'll try to have some screenshots up later


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome, let me know how it runs!


----------



## DirtyD86

Kornowski said:


> Awesome, let me know how it runs!



runs smoooooothhhh on high settings at 1280 x1024. gorgeous game, i especially like the use of colors. most ww2 shooters are all browns and greys, it's nice to see one that isn't afraid to show normandy for the lush paradise that it is 

gameplay so far is fun. i have it set to the hardest difficulty of the two available from the start, and the firefights can be pretty tense. if you make the wrong move you are a dead man. its a nice change from COD and MOH series where you can rambo an entire platoon by yourself. 

i haven't played far enough into it to make a review but so far it is looking very, very good


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Uploading pictures and a video now.



I'm going to look into investing into a game pad, this is game and Warhammer, both need me to jump around the keyboard, and it'd be easier to have everything at my fingertips.


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome! You should try forcing X8 AA onto it, it looks AWESOME! 

We'll have to play online sometime!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I tried looking for the AA settings, but couldn't find them.


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I tried looking for the AA settings, but couldn't find them.



There isn't any, I don't know why they didn't put it in there. Force it through the nVidia Control Panel


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Pictures:











































Still trying to find the right settings, my resolution is at 1680x1050 and I'm getting a steady FPS, it's playable, does VSync change the FPS at all, I have it on.


And the video is over 100MB, so Photobucket won't accept it, it's around 30 seconds, so I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Kornowski

That's all on high though, right?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yup, all high.


----------



## Kornowski

Put some AA on there 

YouTube the video?


----------



## Kornowski

More screens for you;


----------



## Ramodkk

That game looks gorgeous! I'll have to get it to play with you guys some time. 

You guys think it'd run smooth on my comp?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it's awesome, you'd love it!

I think you'd be able to play it no problem!


----------



## kobaj

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it's awesome, you'd love it!
> 
> I think you'd be able to play it no problem!



Getting around the grass, it does look pretty amazing. What game is it again?

Granted, I doubt my system could run it : /.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

kobaj said:


> Getting around the grass, it does look pretty amazing. What game is it again?
> 
> Granted, I doubt my system could run it : /.



Brothers In Arms: Hell's Highway.


----------



## DirtyD86

danny, what program are you using to take those screens?


----------



## 4NGU$

Nice screens Danny wish  i could play that game 

nah man its sooo much better than the advert makes it look 
really enjoyed playing it


----------



## Kornowski

kobaj said:


> Getting around the grass, it does look pretty amazing. What game is it again?
> 
> Granted, I doubt my system could run it : /.



It is amazing!  I think you could run it, I guess there's only one way to find out!



DirtyD86 said:


> danny, what program are you using to take those screens?



I'm using FRAPS. I did force X16 AF and X8 AA through nVidia Control Panel, as the game doesn't have the option to itself. 


Chris, you can play it, just come round! 
We'll take some more screenshots!


4NGU$ said:


> Nice screens Danny wish  i could play that game
> 
> nah man its sooo much better than the advert makes it look
> really enjoyed playing it


----------



## DirtyD86

Kornowski said:


> I'm using FRAPS. I did force X16 AF and X8 AA through nVidia Control Panel, as the game doesn't have the option to itself.



did you notice a major performance hit? i would think not since you have TWO 8800gts g92


----------



## DirtyD86

these images are too big to post here, but they are gorgeous 


http://contraildesigns.com/webimages/4.BMP
a nice aerial view of st. maarten in the Caribbean. this screen is amazing


http://contraildesigns.com/webimages/1.BMP
http://contraildesigns.com/webimages/2.BMP
these are screens of the famous princess juliana international airport, which i make an attempt to land at in the next screen 


http://contraildesigns.com/webimages/3.BMP
coming in for landing


----------



## g4m3rof1337

New Rank.





Once I hit Rank 15, I could wear that helm, body armor, weapon, cape and stuff.


----------



## Kornowski

DirtyD86 said:


> did you notice a major performance hit? i would think not since you have TWO 8800gts g92



Not too bad, Nope. I get around 40FPS... You should give it a go


----------



## ducis

eww that grass looks gross


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ducis said:


> eww that grass looks gross



What..?


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> Not too bad, Nope. I get around 40FPS... You should give it a go



When the hell did you get two of those??  Dammit!  Now I have to spend more money!


----------



## Mitch?

Kornowski said:


> Not too bad, Nope. I get around 40FPS... You should give it a go



Are you folding on both???


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> When the hell did you get two of those??  Dammit!  Now I have to spend more money!



It was last week. Chech the General Computer section 
Haha, buy 4, I dare you! 



Mr. Johanssen said:


> Are you folding on both???



Im not folding on either of them, nope.


----------



## Mitch?

Kornowski said:


> It was last week. Chech the General Computer section
> Haha, buy 4, I dare you!
> 
> 
> 
> Im not folding on either of them, nope.



Hop on that shit lazy danny! you can get like 5000 points per card/day easy!


----------



## Kornowski

Mr. Johanssen said:


> Hop on that shit lazy danny! you can get like 5000 points per card/day easy!



Haha, I'll look into it


----------



## Archangel

looking forward on getting heels highway,... especially since 2 3870's are faster than your puny 8800's!   <insert evil laugh here>

but on a serious note, it does look great.   and if they would have made the grass better, wanna bet everyone would start moaning it would be too hard to run?  it looks great as it is tbh, cant wait!


----------



## Kornowski

Archangel said:


> looking forward on getting heels highway,... especially since 2 3870's are faster than your puny 8800's!   <insert evil laugh here>



Don't be mean!


----------



## Machin3




----------



## Shane

Midnight_fox1 said:


>




 MOD that game lol

you can make it look so much better that the original,check out some of my GTA:San anderas screenshots


----------



## Machin3

I know i already did.


----------



## Shane

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I know i already did.




thats what i like to hear


----------



## CodyJohnson999

How do I take screenshot on PS3? This is very cool thread.


----------



## Jerrick




----------



## 4NGU$

CodyJohnson999 said:


> How do I take screenshot on PS3? This is very cool thread.



with your camera maybe with some tracing/grease proof paper on the flash 

some games have screenshot system built in like gran turismo and wipeout HD


----------



## epidemik

4NGU$ said:


> with your camera maybe with some tracing/grease proof paper on the flash
> 
> some games have screenshot system built in like gran turismo and wipeout HD


I thought i read that it was buitl into the new PS3 update...



Jerrick said:


>



Sweet design. Is that the PS3 version or PC?


----------



## mep916

epidemik said:


> I thought i read that it was buitl into the new PS3 update...



Yup, you can take screens w/ the PS3, though I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## epidemik

mep916 said:


> Yup, you can take screens w/ the PS3, though I haven't tried it yet.



But then do you send them across network to PC or whta? (Dont have PS3, just curiosu, might get one soon.)


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## tlarkin

Before and after pics...(stupid upload not working - I will host them and repost)


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Before and after of what? 


Look the same? The weapon is new, though it looks the same, it offers higher DPS and stuff. 

I believe the boots are new as well. 

And my rank is higher. 

I snapped the pic at the wrong time, and found out later, so.


----------



## Justin

POLE POSITION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Asphalt 4 Elite Racing


----------



## g4m3rof1337

tlarkin said:


> Before and after pics...(stupid upload not working - I will host them and repost)






g4m3rof1337 said:


> Before and after of what?
> 
> 
> Look the same? The weapon is new, though it looks the same, it offers higher DPS and stuff.
> 
> I believe the boots are new as well.
> 
> And my rank is higher.
> 
> I snapped the pic at the wrong time, and found out later, so.




Ah, didn't know you posted pics, lol, thought you were referring to me. 



Looks great.


----------



## ducis

g4m3rof1337 said:


>



how do you like WAR?


----------



## Gareth

These are some old screen shots back in Jan 2008

















Test Drive Unlimted

PC spec at the time of screenshots

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+
8GB DDR2 PC6400
Radeon HD2900XT
Vista Ultimate x64
250GB SATA II
19" Widescreen LCD


----------



## Archangel

tlarkin said:


> Before and after pics...(stupid upload not working - I will host them and repost)



ewwww.... how can you play Crysis, its such an awefull game!   
kidding aside, looks nice, and good to see not everyone is mocking it for needing high specs to run


----------



## speedyink

Decided to have a round of flatout


----------



## tlarkin

Archangel said:


> ewwww.... how can you play Crysis, its such an awefull game!
> kidding aside, looks nice, and good to see not everyone is mocking it for needing high specs to run



I built a new PC, so I had to at least try Crysis on it...






[/IMG]


----------



## epidemik

Haha, flatout is awesome!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ducis said:


> how do you like WAR?



I love it, I recommend it.


----------



## Shane

epidemik said:


> Haha, flatout is awesome!



it is,looks so nice aswell.


----------



## Jerrick

epidemik said:


> Sweet design. Is that the PS3 version or PC?


 

Thanks. Its the pc version.


----------



## Shane

These are screenshots from Brothers in arms:Hells highway i picked up today.





















Excellent game people you must buy it!!!!!

these were the type of fps i was getting before im gonna do this

http://www.computerforum.com/133664-nvidia-big-bang-ii-drivers-180-42-a.html#post1098300

il post up if theres any improvement in fps later.


----------



## skidude

Damn... I may have to buy that game along with Far Cry 2


----------



## DirtyD86

skidude said:


> Damn... I may have to buy that game along with Far Cry 2



yes, you do. it is amazing. and i don't throw that word around a lot


----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> it is,looks so nice aswell.



Yeah, thats the newish Flatout Ultimate Carnage.  It's pretty much Flatout 2 with prettier graphics


----------



## Kornowski

skidude said:


> Damn... I may have to buy that game along with Far Cry 2



Yeah, it's great! 

Here's some of mine, get ready for a load! 

Getting about 50FPS with X16AF and X8 AA... Yes... That's right, X8


----------



## skidude

Far Cry 2 Screens. The actual game looks better than the screens show IMO


----------



## Shane

Far Cry 2 doesnt look as good as i expected it too 

Some more screenshots from me playin BIA:HH which i took earlier in the game,Damn i love this game.


----------



## Justin

hahaha! that last screen neva, looks like a gay moment. XD


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> hahaha! that last screen neva, looks like a gay moment. XD



haha well,i bet they did get lonely out there with no women to keep em company lol


----------



## Justin

reminds me of puss n' boots from shrek.


----------



## Shane

haha i LOL when i seen that on shrek


----------



## PabloTeK

Somewhere over North Germany, Hitler's newer (and smaller) Luftwaffe fleet begins it's bombing run.

Just kidding, it's a Cessna 172 near Frankfurt.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Just got back into playing COD4, and I started using my N52TE, and it's great!


----------



## Geoff

@ Skidude,  did you have the settings on lowest quality or something?  No offense but the quality looks pretty bad, lol.


----------



## ducis

[-0MEGA-];1101306 said:
			
		

> @ Skidude,  did you have the settings on lowest quality or something?  No offense but the quality looks pretty bad, lol.



nope farcry 2 just gets raped by screenshots


----------



## tlarkin

here go some


----------



## ducis

yuck @ COD 4


----------



## tlarkin

ducis said:


> yuck @ COD 4



COD4 is awesome.  Shut your mouth!


----------



## DirtyD86

tlarkin said:


> COD4 is awesome.  Shut your mouth!



ugh... so sick of that game...


----------



## tlarkin

It will all change on Tuesday this next week.  Fallout 3 comes out and then I lose a month of my life to that game.  I still fire up Fallout 1 and 2 every now and then and play it, hell I even play fallout tactics from time to time.  Beat every game every possible way of that series.

One of the best franchises of all time.


----------



## DirtyD86

tlarkin said:


> It will all change on Tuesday this next week.  Fallout 3 comes out and then I lose a month of my life to that game.  I still fire up Fallout 1 and 2 every now and then and play it, hell I even play fallout tactics from time to time.  Beat every game every possible way of that series.
> 
> One of the best franchises of all time.



just two more days 

i have my fingers crossed that it lives up to all the hype it's being creating. if fallout2 is another far cry 2 i will give up on video games forever


----------



## Shane

COD4 has got boring,i since quit i dont even have it installed anymore.

more BIA:HH im getting better at sniping.

















i tried out the multiplayer and its crap!


----------



## ducis

tlarkin said:


> It will all change on Tuesday this next week.  Fallout 3 comes out and then I lose a month of my life to that game.  I still fire up Fallout 1 and 2 every now and then and play it, hell I even play fallout tactics from time to time.  Beat every game every possible way of that series.
> 
> One of the best franchises of all time.



your forgetting half life. It okay though I understand that some times people forget whats important in life. I'm glad I could set your straight 

fallout is great though


----------



## tlarkin

ducis said:


> your forgetting half life. It okay though I understand that some times people forget whats important in life. I'm glad I could set your straight
> 
> fallout is great though



Well I am a bit older than most guys here and Fallout was the very first game where you could literally do anything.  Be a bad guy, good guy, hustler, gambler, get married and pimp your wife out for money, become a porn star, target enemies in the groin, kill children, rob graves, you could quest or just kill your way through, and you could hone in so many combat and technical skills.  You could hack computer systems, repair old technology, lie your way into anything if you were good enough at it.

The game was literally endless.  If you have never played it I highly suggest you go through.  

After watching all the game trailers on gametrailers.com I see how they have made the game fast paced.  Which takes out the strategy part a bit and makes it more action based.  They took out groin shots, and of course you can't kill anyone you want in the game like you could in the previous two.  They also took out killing children.  

I will be honest, Obilvion sucked big balls in my opinion.  In fact I think that most fantasy games post 2000 have kind of sucked.  They lack the feel of old school final fantasy with a good story line.  I think that most FF games after 7 sucked as well.

However, I hold high hopes for this game.  It seems that they made a good balance and when reading through their forums all the fanboys brought up everything I would about the game, and Bethesda confirms to all of us they are all die hard fall out fans.

If it sucks I have also reserved left 4 dead which comes out like two weeks later.

My old PC wouldn't play COD4, so I just played it for the first time like a week ago for the most part.  It was fun.  I also reinstalled HL2 ep2 since I can't remember if I beat it or not.

I am not much of a gamer anymore really, and mostly have been using my Mac for almost everything I do.  However, I really look forward to playing Fallout 3, Left 4 Dead, Starcraft 2 (even though it is three separate games now!) and Diablo III.  My PC was old so I thought it was time to finally build a new one.


----------



## ducis

tlarkin said:


> Well I am a bit older than most guys here and Fallout was the very first game where you could literally do anything.  Be a bad guy, good guy, hustler, gambler, get married and pimp your wife out for money, become a porn star, target enemies in the groin, kill children, rob graves, you could quest or just kill your way through, and you could hone in so many combat and technical skills.  You could hack computer systems, repair old technology, lie your way into anything if you were good enough at it.
> 
> The game was literally endless.  If you have never played it I highly suggest you go through.
> 
> After watching all the game trailers on gametrailers.com I see how they have made the game fast paced.  Which takes out the strategy part a bit and makes it more action based.  They took out groin shots, and of course you can't kill anyone you want in the game like you could in the previous two.  They also took out killing children.
> 
> I will be honest, Obilvion sucked big balls in my opinion.  In fact I think that most fantasy games post 2000 have kind of sucked.  They lack the feel of old school final fantasy with a good story line.  I think that most FF games after 7 sucked as well.
> 
> However, I hold high hopes for this game.  It seems that they made a good balance and when reading through their forums all the fanboys brought up everything I would about the game, and Bethesda confirms to all of us they are all die hard fall out fans.
> 
> If it sucks I have also reserved left 4 dead which comes out like two weeks later.
> 
> My old PC wouldn't play COD4, so I just played it for the first time like a week ago for the most part.  It was fun.  I also reinstalled HL2 ep2 since I can't remember if I beat it or not.
> 
> I am not much of a gamer anymore really, and mostly have been using my Mac for almost everything I do.  However, I really look forward to playing Fallout 3, Left 4 Dead, Starcraft 2 (even though it is three separate games now!) and Diablo III.  My PC was old so I thought it was time to finally build a new one.



thanks for the full response, I like the way you look at things. I  played a bit of fallout 2 but never dove into fallout 1. 

I'm definately going to pick up fallout 3 after what you have said. I recomend that you play through the half life 2 series from start to finish even though it can get a little boring at times, because it has one of the greatest stories for a game ever, its worth playing to the end just to see what happens


----------



## tlarkin

ducis said:


> thanks for the full response, I like the way you look at things. I  played a bit of fallout 2 but never dove into fallout 1.
> 
> I'm definately going to pick up fallout 3 after what you have said. I recomend that you play through the half life 2 series from start to finish even though it can get a little boring at times, because it has one of the greatest stories for a game ever, its worth playing to the end just to see what happens



Fallout was so awesome.  I always picked finess and bloody mess for my first two initial perks.  

I played through all of HL 1 and all it's expansions and was on board with CS since beta 2.  I remember when the M4A1 (the colt) and a one click scope on it, which made it way too powerful.  I beat HL 2 and have HL 2 ep 2 on my old PC but can't remember if I beat it.

I have the collector's edition of FO3 reserved for my pick up on Tuesday and it comes with a tin lunch box and a pip boy bobble head.  I will be putting a full review on my website and if it sucks I am going to blast it to hell and back.  I really hope they keep all the pop culture references in jokes in the Fallout series like Interplay and blackisle did in the past.  I mean the game was awesome, it was fun, had strategy, RPG elements, build your own character and choose your own destiny aspects, hilarity, puzzles, action and combat, and even when I pick up the game a decade later and play it, it kind of feels like I am playing a whole new game.  They made it feel like each time you play it through it goes through slightly different.  Or you forget about how some scientist was chopping up people and butchering them for some kind of combat drug, or how twisted the super mutants were, or how holier than thou the brother hood of steel was.  The story line is real in depth and interesting.  It sucked you in.

I hope it is a billion times better than Oblivion, which bored me to death and back.


----------



## ducis

tlarkin said:


> Fallout was so awesome.  I always picked finess and bloody mess for my first two initial perks.
> 
> I played through all of HL 1 and all it's expansions and was on board with CS since beta 2.  I remember when the M4A1 (the colt) and a one click scope on it, which made it way too powerful.  I beat HL 2 and have HL 2 ep 2 on my old PC but can't remember if I beat it.
> 
> I have the collector's edition of FO3 reserved for my pick up on Tuesday and it comes with a tin lunch box and a pip boy bobble head.  I will be putting a full review on my website and if it sucks I am going to blast it to hell and back.  I really hope they keep all the pop culture references in jokes in the Fallout series like Interplay and blackisle did in the past.  I mean the game was awesome, it was fun, had strategy, RPG elements, build your own character and choose your own destiny aspects, hilarity, puzzles, action and combat, and even when I pick up the game a decade later and play it, it kind of feels like I am playing a whole new game.  They made it feel like each time you play it through it goes through slightly different.  Or you forget about how some scientist was chopping up people and butchering them for some kind of combat drug, or how twisted the super mutants were, or how holier than thou the brother hood of steel was.  The story line is real in depth and interesting.  It sucked you in.
> 
> I hope it is a billion times better than Oblivion, which bored me to death and back.



cool man, i'll be the first to respond on your offical fallout 3 thread


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Warhammer:
Playing some RVR.





Just got to Rank 19, so I got some new armor and stuff. 





In a Warband, with my Guild. 






Call of Duty 4: 
N52TE is helping, lol.






Yahoo! Pool:
Yup. 







I love the N52TE, it's totally worth it.


----------



## Shane

Thought i would give the new Quantum of Solace Demo a try,the demo is VERY short,around 5 mins long gameplay and then a video pops up with a shot from the film i think but its fun alright and looks good.






















i had all settings Maxed at 1680x1050 4x AA and it didnt realy go over 32FPS  but played with no lag.

you guys think my processor is the bottleneck to my 8800GT hence the frame rates?

i was getting around 54-65 FPS in Brother in arms:Hells highway
the GT is stock btw,not overclocked.


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## Justin

blue angels! nice!


----------



## Shane

COD:World at war BETA






















Its realy good,the graphics are just as nice as COD4s,



i like how on the deathcam, if someone throws a grenade at you it shows the grendade flying and then when it blows it takes off your limbs unlike in COD4 where you could get 10 nades threw at you and you just fly to the floor and still in one piece


----------



## tlarkin

^I hope you aren't violating any kind of NDA posting pics of that beta....

FO3


----------



## Shane

tlarkin said:


> ^I hope you aren't violating any kind of NDA posting pics of that beta....



why would i be violating anything? its out for people to download.

there pics all over google,vids on youtube.


----------



## tlarkin

Nevakonaza said:


> why would i be violating anything? its out for people to download.
> 
> there pics all over google,vids on youtube.



See, you didn't sign any NDA then and it is public beta, which I didn't know.  I just have beta tested a lot of things over the years (not exclusive to video games either) and I have had to sign several NDAs.

If Microsoft or Apple catches you talking about beta software you better have a good lawyer, because they have many good ones on their side.

You should be fine though, especially if you didn't sign anything.


----------



## Shane

nope have not sighned a thing lol,and yeah its public.

not like its only been released to a specific number of people and ive sighned saying "i will not share info about what ive seen" lol


----------



## epidemik

Yeah COD5 is public beta.

Its alright. Not amazing. Im enjoying the change from cod4 but i feel like im just playing a cod4 mod. Exactly the same.


----------



## DirtyD86

epidemik said:


> Yeah COD5 is public beta.
> 
> Its alright. Not amazing. Im enjoying the change from cod4 but i feel like im just playing a cod4 mod. Exactly the same.



yeah i'm pretty underwhelmed by COD5 to be honest. no graphical changes, same HUD, same gameplay... they basically took COD4 and re-skinned it to look like WW2.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

DirtyD86 said:


> yeah i'm pretty underwhelmed by COD5 to be honest. no graphical changes, same HUD, same gameplay... they basically took COD4 and re-skinned it to look like WW2.



Shan't be a problem to play COD4 and COD5 back and forth then.


----------



## the_painter

DirtyD86 said:


> yeah i'm pretty underwhelmed by COD5 to be honest. no graphical changes, same HUD, same gameplay... they basically took COD4 and re-skinned it to look like WW2.



is that bad? they really need to up the damage for bolt rifles


----------



## ThatGuy16

COD5 doesn't sound too promising then


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Archangel

DirtyD86 said:


> yeah i'm pretty underwhelmed by COD5 to be honest. no graphical changes, same HUD, same gameplay... they basically took COD4 and re-skinned it to look like WW2.



funny..  because I found CoD4 to be like CoD2, just reskinned to 'Modern'   (altough, the level where youre the gunner aboard that plane was fun  )


----------



## Shane

I especialy like the map "Castle" its so nice looking,i think they have put alot more detail into the maps and there seems to be more explosions going on around you like there would be in a real war zone.

soon as its released im gonna buy.


----------



## tlarkin

Sorry but Fallout 3 pwns all

Fallout 3 > all


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Rank 20.





And at 20, you can get a mount.





Another mount picture.






It only cost me 15G, makes me run %50 faster, and looks awesome.


----------



## Kornowski

tlarkin said:


> Sorry but Fallout 3 pwns all
> 
> Fallout 3 > all



Way to state your opinion...


----------



## epidemik

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Shan't be a problem to play COD4 and COD5 back and forth then.


Thats a good point. I didnt think about that.




ThatGuy16 said:


> COD5 doesn't sound too promising then



Well it will be a solid WW2 game just like COD4 is a solid modern war game. There is just nothing innovative about it. 


I wonder what single player will be like...


----------



## WeatherMan

Its pretty Amazing what a driver update can do!

Both the same settings, 1440 x 900 (First pic resised) Max settings Level 3 AA  





To..


----------



## Respital

Hey Bootup05, 

what game is that looks awesome.


----------



## WeatherMan

RaceDriver GRID


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> Way to state your opinion...



Sorry good sir, but tis not opinion; in actuality it is quite factual.  I think you'll fancy these screen shots of my self killing super mutants and raiders in the post apocalyptic future.  Also, if you have the game may I highly recommend the perk, bloody mess.  It is quite superb.


----------



## Respital

Bootup05 said:


> RaceDriver GRID



Thanks man, much appreciated!


----------



## WeatherMan

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	










[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	






[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	


[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	


[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## WeatherMan

[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## epidemik

Whats the second game?

What cooler do you have on your 4850? ...or is it stock?


----------



## WeatherMan

GTR Evolution - You can pick it up off of Steam.

Yeah Stock cooler - Keeps the card at around 37c idle, its the dual slot cooler.


----------



## epidemik

Oh, yeah. 
I have the single slot stock cooler and the temps are killin me. I think im gonna pick up and aftermarket cooler.


----------



## speedyink

Hell yeah GRID.  I haven't been playing it enough lately...


----------



## Shane

nice screens people!!!!

quick play around of LFS hehe,just love smashing the car up at high speeds.





[/IMG]


----------



## ThatGuy16

Picked up Grid, and Fallout 3. I about to install grid now, fallout 3 is awesome.. so far 












If you dont have a 22" monitor, get one. Otherwise.. scroll to see the beautiful pics


----------



## tlarkin

I have a 22" monitor set to 1680 x 1050 and I still had to scroll to see your pics


----------



## ThatGuy16

Well.. scroll


----------



## tlarkin

Here go two new ones.  I actually accidentally beat fallout 3 over the weekend.  I think I was around level 12 or 14 when I beat it, so I wasn't capped.  I played through as the champion, the good guy.  Now I can replay it and play through as the bad guy.  I will give everyone a hint right here, if you choose to blow up Megaton, make sure it is the last quest you do in Megaton.

I only found 4 bobble heads as well.  I glanced online and saw like over 20 listed.  So I still have a lot to beat in this game, and I hear there are tons and tons of different endings.











I am kind of disappointed that I finished the game already but I was pretty much following the linear story line of the game.  I will venture off this next time around and do tons and tons of side quests and traveling.  I only had one follower too, but it wasn't the dog.


----------



## Vizy

That's tight!!! The dude has chucks!


----------



## WeatherMan

Damn stop coaxing me into Fallout 3 

I'm till playing STCC


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## laznz1

killa thread idea


----------



## codral

K heres one i really like, nice serene crysis, just chilling by a lake, looking sick.. theres alot cooler stuff in crysis but i mean, it's so sick how they spent so long on the basics


----------



## codral

K heres one i really like, nice serene crysis, just chilling by a lake, looking sick.. theres alot cooler stuff in crysis but i mean, it's so sick how they spent so long on the basics


----------



## tlarkin

Yeah too bad they forgot to make the game play fun.  Crysis looks great but I didn't feel it was epic.  Also, Crysis warhead I beat on hard in 5 hours of game play.  Kind of weak for me to spend $30 on 5 total hours of game play.  I haven't ventured into multi-player yet.


----------



## tlarkin

Vizy93 said:


> That's tight!!! The dude has chucks!



That is a very interesting part of the game.  You go into a virtual world kind of like the matrix in a leave it to beaver 50s suburb.  You are a kid, and it is rather strange.


----------



## codral

wow really 5 hours?  I'm yet to play warhead yet, it's sorta just an expac but i assumed it was as long as the first one.. The first one took me quite a while to beat, i got lost a fair bit, and on normal it's pretty hard to kill some of the guys, till you get used to people actually trying to avoid being shot (k so i've been playing too much serious sam maybe ^^)  I just like the way everything looks so sweet and you can spend time messing around, like loading trucks full of barrels and ghosty'ing em into stuff ^^  I really like the gameplay, maybe i'm weird, my old graphic card used to lag crazy on medium graphics but i still beat it a few times, multi players meant to be quite shiet and laggy though


----------



## tlarkin

codral said:


> wow really 5 hours?  I'm yet to play warhead yet, it's sorta just an expac but i assumed it was as long as the first one.. The first one took me quite a while to beat, i got lost a fair bit, and on normal it's pretty hard to kill some of the guys, till you get used to people actually trying to avoid being shot (k so i've been playing too much serious sam maybe ^^)  I just like the way everything looks so sweet and you can spend time messing around, like loading trucks full of barrels and ghosty'ing em into stuff ^^  I really like the gameplay, maybe i'm weird, my old graphic card used to lag crazy on medium graphics but i still beat it a few times, multi players meant to be quite shiet and laggy though



It is not an expansion pack, as it does not require the Crysis game to play and yeah I went through it pretty quick.  I map the suit commands to forward, backward, jump and crouch.  Every time I move forward speed mode is enabled, backwards armor, jump strength and crouch stealth mode is enabled.  Puts a whole new dynamic on the game.  Also, your strongest attack is the str mode + punch.  You can kill enemies rather quickly with that.

The game looks great even on medium settings, but the game play is so-so and the coding is buggy as all hell.  Graphics do not make a game awesome, they are only part of what makes the game.  Crysis could have been great, but it didn't have the robust story or the awesome game play.  Games like HL and HL 2 are games that are great examples of what is cutting edge along with a good story and great game play.  Crysis while a cool game, just really wasn't all that in the end.


----------



## Archangel

tlarkin said:


> Yeah too bad they forgot to make the game play fun.  Crysis looks great but I didn't feel it was epic.



well, just because you didnt find the gameplay to be fun, doesnt make it per definition a bad game.   I mean, I'm really awefull at shooter games, and had a quite good time playing Crysis really

I see what you mean with 'epic' feel tough.   no game (so far) came close to what I felt with wing commande 3 (And 4) and Homerworld.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Got grid, its fun. Took a screen shot watching someone online. lol.


----------



## f.i.t.h




----------



## Justin

woah! those graphics are better than crysis! check out the detail on the squares!


----------



## f.i.t.h

Nothing beats this:


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Dude, forget the squares... the flags!! 

Warcraft 3 - DotA, anybody?


----------



## f.i.t.h

Just started playing dota a few days ago, this was like my 1st or 2nd match against bots, I made it too easy:


----------



## Ramodkk

Dude we should play sometime! I don't know anybody who plays it, other than family...


----------



## f.i.t.h

ramodkk said:


> Dude we should play sometime! I don't know anybody who plays it, other than family...


All the Asians I know play it, its all half of them ever talk about.


----------



## Justin

ramodkk said:


> ^ Dude, forget the squares... the flags!!



EPIC!!!!!!! O_O 




Meh DoTA. Everybody plays that here. I hate those kinds of games. *Hugs copy of Test Drive Unlimited*


----------



## Ramodkk

jnskyliner34 said:


> i hate those kinds of games.





lol


----------



## epidemik

I didnt realize dota graphics were that good...might have to look into that game.


----------



## f.i.t.h

Beat my (home) highscore of 13 seconds, 3 times:


----------



## ducis

dude thats epic


----------



## f.i.t.h

ducis said:


> dude thats epic


I have had A LOT of epic fails though.
On the hardest difficulty (99 mines) i was down to last mine, it was a guess, guessed wrong, was under 300 seconds, never came close after that, my best is like 800 seconds.


----------



## Ramodkk

epidemik said:


> I didnt realize dota graphics were that good...might have to look into that game.



Well, the game itself is Warcraft 3, DotA is just a map/mod for it that everybody plays 

You should play it! It's the most awesomest game ever!


----------



## phantomofrussia

Medieval 2 total war 

http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=medieval220071219002729eh6.jpg

routed the enemy elephants and they started to trample their own troops.


----------



## epidemik

How do you win/play minesweeper?
The help file wasnt very good


----------



## f.i.t.h

epidemik said:


> How do you win/play minesweeper?
> The help file wasnt very good


The numbers show how many bombs are in the 8 squares surrounding that square.

More in depth explanation:
Picture 1: The First Click





Looking at the 1's above and to the left of the 3, we can see that there is a bomb
directly to the right and below the 3 because, each '1' is only touching 1 square,
meaning it has to be a bomb.

Picture 2: First Flags




Flag the knows bombs.
We can see that only 2 bombs have been found near the 3. 
We can also see that there is only 1 square near it that hasn't been flaged. It must be a bomb.

Picture 3: 3rd Is Free




Flag the 3rd bomb.
Looking at the '1' to the left of bomb below '3', we can see that it is already
touching the 1 bomb that is near it, so we can safely click the square to the 
lower-right of it. The same can be said for the square to the right of the bomb on the right of the 3.

Picture 4: No Bombs




Look at the 2 '2's that we just uncovered. They are already touching 2 bombs each,
meaning that all the remaining squares around them are safe, click them.

Picture 5: Same As Above





Picture 6: On Your Own




Clicking one of the squares below the 2 revealed several more empty squares.
Looking that what is left, can you figure out any more of the puzzle?


Hope that helps you to get started.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Started a new game on Dead Space with a higher difficulty.
















Right after I snapped this one I got attacked. I forgot about him!


----------



## phantomofrussia

wow those are nice graphics. i really need to get a new computer......


----------



## Kornowski

Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway

X16AF and X16AA, simply amazing.


----------



## 4NGU$

look how sweet the explosion looks =O zomg


----------



## voyagerfan99

More dead space


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## f.i.t.h

Today was the last real day of school before the our exams so my Cisco teacher said to do whatever...


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Kornowski

All Very High Settings;


----------



## Shane

Derek how you finding it to adapt to WOW going from COD4?

its been easy for me because i have not played cod4 for months. 
















they done a great job on the dogs they look so real


----------



## Jerrick

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d...rrent=DevilMayCry4_DX92008-11-1503-19-18-.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

^ DMC4, great game!


----------



## Shane

Left 4 Dead Demo from Steam,i like it so far but i think if i purchased it it would become repatative and get boring fast.


----------



## Jerrick

ramodkk said:


> ^ DMC4, great game!


 

Yeah its great. I just got it yesterday and only played it a little after I got back from a show I played.

Now I have it set with everything on very high and higher resolution. Never goes below 110fps.


----------



## ducis

ZOMGWTFBBQ?
nah just no-clip from a dice roll


----------



## Shane

My highest score in COD5:Zombie Nazi mode.

we did well,lasting to level 15 but there were alot comming through the walls.

we couldnt keep up 

*check out my ping lol*


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## g4m3rof1337

Logged on to check out the new 1.0.5 update, and people we're talking about forming a Party to go do a Public Quest for the new update, Heavy Metal, so I formed one, and got anyone in the area who wanted to join, and it soon formed into a Warband.


----------



## speedyink

Woot


----------



## g4m3rof1337

About to use my Bayonet.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> about to use my bayonet.



headshot!!!!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

About to do a Public Quest with a group of people I gathered.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> About to do a Public Quest with a group of people I gathered.



call me dumb but i cant understand what you actualy have to do in games like those 

which ones you?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> call me dumb but i cant understand what you actualy have to do in games like those
> 
> which ones you?



I'm the one on the horse, we were waiting to start the PQ, which is doing tasks and stuff in a certain area for XP and loot. 


In other news.. 

One grenade, two kills. 







And..


I went a whole round with using nothing but a sniper, pistol, and a knife.


----------



## Ramodkk

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I went a whole round with using nothing but a sniper, pistol, and a knife.



Only? That's a pretty nice arsenal


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ramodkk said:


> Only? That's a pretty nice arsenal



Haha, yeah, everyone else was using every other type of gun. I should record my game play sometime.. The kills I get are insane, of course I plan them like that, but actually seeing it happen is awesome.


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha you should. I still need to get this game, glad Christmas is on the way!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It's totally worth it, it's a different genre from COD4, it has tanks, vehicle perks, and it runs on the same engine as COD4, so it doesn't need any ridiculous system specs.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah, I played the demo, sadly it always says it can't connect so I just roamed around Castle and fired around with the guns  Looks great though!


----------



## Bob Jeffery

I have 186 css screenshots...gota pick out some good ones


----------



## skidude

I just bought Brothers In Arms: Hell's Highway finally, so I'll probably have some shots of that up later.


----------



## Kornowski

skidude said:


> I just bought Brothers In Arms: Hell's Highway finally, so I'll probably have some shots of that up later.



It's amazing!


----------



## voyagerfan99

My brother got Portal for the 360.

It's fun


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Shane

recently installed Crysis again and im loving it.
the gameplay back before i upgraded my processor was bad and i had lag but since upgrading it plays very smooth on high settings and some medium.











Damn snipers


----------



## skidude

A well placed grenade can do wonders 

Hell's Highway is a fantastic game, like no other FPS I've played. It requires you to think a whole lot, not just run in there shooting.


----------



## Kornowski

It's amazing isn't it! 

Want to play online sometime?


----------



## Shane

Grand Theft Auto IV,


























Love it so far,some of the cars are so damn slow though 

teh screenshots dont look as good, but when your playing it looks realy nice.

for some reason,on the GFX settings it wont go up any higher than medium on view distance because if i raise it any higher it tells me my gfx card wont have enough ram......this game uses mroe than 512mb of you want to max it out lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nice Shane, how's it playing on your system? 


I'm installing it now.


----------



## Shane

Plays beautifull no lag or anything its just perfect.

you should be able to max it out fully with 2x 8800GTs,i cant max the view distance because of 512mb ram but it still looks great.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Sounds great, thanks.


----------



## Kornowski

I've heard a lot of bad things about it. Apparently, you can't force AA on it, not even through the control panel. Also, I've heard it's extremely hard to run... some people say even worse than Crysis. 

People with SLI GTX280's only getting 30FPS and stuff like that, doesn't really sound all that good.


----------



## Shane

Dan you talking about GTA? the highest ive seen it go is 61fps,usualy stays between 42fps but never realy drops lower than that.

are you getting GTA dan?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Dan you talking about GTA? the highest ive seen it go is 61fps,usualy stays between 42fps but never realy drops lower than that.
> 
> are you getting GTA dan?



Yeah, GTA IV. Do you have it all on the highest settings. I know it goes, High, Higher and Highest. (What the hells that about, would have been better, looks Ok, looks good, looks great! ).

Yeah, I'll still get it.


----------



## Shane

these are my settings,i cant change the Texture setting it just wont change higher.







i think its because of that memory usage thing for the gfx card,512mb isnt enough 
the maps are massive though and all open.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## g4m3rof1337

GTA IV:





Still tweaking the settings.


----------



## Kornowski

How does it run? It looks like you've got AA on there, too. Have you?

Nice Subaru Impreza!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It was hidden. 


And I'm not sure actually, I have the settings on Very High I believe.


It also has a dedicated LAN feature, and being an avid LAN gamer, I find that to be awesome.


We had to use the internet and join via XBL is we wanted to play each other at a LAN on the 360.


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> It was hidden.
> 
> 
> And I'm not sure actually, I have the settings on Very High I believe.
> 
> 
> It also has a dedicated LAN feature, and being an avid LAN gamer, I find that to be awesome.
> 
> 
> We had to use the internet and join via XBL is we wanted to play each other at a LAN on the 360.



Very High, and it runs fine? 'Cause I've heard a load of people say it's really hard to run, even on a decent system.

Me, you and Shane will have to play online when I get it!


----------



## Ramodkk

Man, I would get it if I didn't have it already for 360...


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Me, you and Shane will have to play online when I get it!



ohh yeah definatly 

dan it plays great on my system,i dont know where youve heard that it doesnt play very well on decent systems but no probs here and my GFX card isnt exactly the best out there anymore.

btw,i forced AA in the Nvidia control panel and the lines on the cars look much better now.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Kornowski said:


> Very High, and it runs fine? 'Cause I've heard a load of people say it's really hard to run, even on a decent system.
> 
> Me, you and Shane will have to play online when I get it!



Well it ran a bit laggy on Highest, changed it to Very High, barely noticed a difference, and it runs fine.


----------



## ThatGuy16

ramodkk said:


> Man, I would get it if I didn't have it already for 360...



Same here, lol.


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Wanna buy mine? you'd have two!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Why would i do that?


----------



## N3crosis

Hey Korn (or anyone that might know the answer), how can I join the CF clan? I'm getting a new build around Christmas time, and it's always fun to have people to game with.


----------



## speedyink

nice, its finally out.  I'll have to pick up that game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Just playing some Warhammer, doing a PQ with a group of people, and I ended up coming in First and getting the highest Loot Bag, but what's funny about this is, we had a guy in the group, who kept running and getting a bunch stuff to attack him, and he'd have them come back by us, and we kept telling him to stop, and I was going at it with him, and at the end when I got the Loot Bag, he was like "I got last" and walked away and said he was leaving because he didn't want to play with me, and I was like, "Why? Because I came in First?" and he was like "exactly.", so once he left, we're all just like he was terrible and a sore loser.


----------



## Kornowski

Flar0n said:


> Hey Korn (or anyone that might know the answer), how can I join the CF clan? I'm getting a new build around Christmas time, and it's always fun to have people to game with.



Sure! Head over to www.cfclan.co.uk and register there.


----------



## ScOuT

Got smoked by arty round


----------



## ScOuT




----------



## N3crosis

Kornowski said:


> Sure! Head over to www.cfclan.co.uk and register there.



Thanks man.


----------



## Ramodkk

Haha now we have a COD5 screen madness, just like COD4 did


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ramodkk said:


> Haha now we have a COD5 screen madness, just like COD4 did



It's a popular game, and it's a screenshot thread.


----------



## Ramodkk

Yeah, exactly, COD5 is so popular that that's all we have right now


----------



## g4m3rof1337

And Warhammer. 



g4m3rof1337 said:


> Just playing some Warhammer, doing a PQ with a group of people, and I ended up coming in First and getting the highest Loot Bag, but what's funny about this is, we had a guy in the group, who kept running and getting a bunch stuff to attack him, and he'd have them come back by us, and we kept telling him to stop, and I was going at it with him, and at the end when I got the Loot Bag, he was like "I got last" and walked away and said he was leaving because he didn't want to play with me, and I was like, "Why? Because I came in First?" and he was like "exactly.", so once he left, we're all just like he was terrible and a sore loser.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> And Warhammer.



That game any good?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Flar0n said:


> That game any good?



It's awesome, I love it.

They just released a new update, and it's great.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> It's awesome, I love it.
> 
> They just released a new update, and it's great.



Huh, sounds sweet. Have you tried out the goblin shaman yet? Seems most appealing to me. 

EDIT: If you have tried out the magus too, can it heal?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'm tempted to try out the Shaman, but I'd have to work with a group most of the time to get XP and stuff. I tried the Magus out, but didn't go far, because it's weak to start out with, so it was hard to do quests by myself. I am a 23 Chosen, and love it, I can take a lot of damage, as well do a lot of it.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I'm tempted to try out the Shaman, but I'd have to work with a group most of the time to get XP and stuff. I tried the Magus out, but didn't go far, because it's weak to start out with, so it was hard to do quests by myself. I am a 23 Chosen, and love it, I can take a lot of damage, as well do a lot of it.



Hmmmm. I read about a new patch coming out with the Dark Elves getting the most awesome class I have ever seen (based on concept art). If the patch releases before I get it you have to let me know how it is.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Are you talking about 1.0.6? Because that was released not to long ago, and it's pretty awesome, but I'm not sure if the two new classes are released yet to the public, they were available to the people who finished the recent Live Event: Heavy Metal. 


If you join, let me know, so I can tell you which server I'm on.


----------



## f.i.t.h

*Cs:s*

Just narrowed out my screenshot collection, of over 10,000 ss's. Totaling 2.5gb.
Narrowed it down to only 464, totaling only 100 mbs. That was boring.

These were from today only, there were so many that i decided only to post the best the ones that show the shot and kill in one ss.

Yes they are all against bots but when you have like a constant ~600ms ping, bots are your only choice.

CS:S  DM   (With Teams)


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Are you talking about 1.0.6? Because that was released not to long ago, and it's pretty awesome, but I'm not sure if the two new classes are released yet to the public, they were available to the people who finished the recent Live Event: Heavy Metal.
> 
> 
> If you join, let me know, so I can tell you which server I'm on.



You play the evil side right? (Like the Horde in WoW).


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright, here's a handful of pictures from tonight's Warhammer session. It was pretty fun, we had a big Warband going on, taking over all the Keeps Order had, took over some Objectives as well. The guild I'm in also promoted me to managing the Calender, so now I can arrange weekly RVR sessions for the Guild and stuff.

Breaking down the door to the Keep. 





We're all going after the Keep Lord to take the Keep over.





One of the endings to taking over a Keep, the people who did good get a Loot Bag. 





Another Loot Bag shot.





This was after we took over the Objective, kind of like CTF.





Rank 24.





We took over the Objective in a Tavern.





And I decided to create another character, a Shaman.









Flar0n said:


> You play the evil side right? (Like the Horde in WoW).



Yeah, Destruction, and the other side is called Order.


----------



## Kornowski

I think if I played that game I'd have multiple seizures!


----------



## ducis

I cant believe there arnt any left 4 dead screenshots.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yeah, Destruction, and the other side is called Order.



Ah alright. Do casters run out of mana a lot? I remember from my WoW days that my mage (72 baby!) ran out of mana like every 8-10 fights. It got really annoying.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> I think if I played that game I'd have multiple seizures!



I actually like fantasy games but I agree on that one!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ducis said:


> I cant believe there arnt any left 4 dead screenshots.



Most of the screens were posted here I think.

http://www.computerforum.com/135100-left-4-dead-thread.html




Flar0n said:


> Ah alright. Do casters run out of mana a lot? I remember from my WoW days that my mage (72 baby!) ran out of mana like every 8-10 fights. It got really annoying.



I'm not sure, I'll find out though.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Intel_man

^^ Is that one of the original beta maps.. the castle? or something.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, it's Castle. 

I was in a game with like 4 or 5 people, and I found a way to get on the roof of a building and see most of the map.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yeah, it's Castle.
> 
> I was in a game with like 4 or 5 people, and I found a way to get on the roof of a building and see most of the map.



How did you do it? ^.^


----------



## bm23

here are some screenshots i got in gta 4. sorry for poor quality


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## WeatherMan

lowest settings


----------



## Ryan_Sama

i cant wait to post my screens,,, i should have my new rig up and running by the end of the weekend. once the parts come in that is... i got the new pop assasins creed, crysis warhead. and fallout 3 to work with so il post up some asap


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Rank 65.


----------



## Ramodkk

Alright, I think we have enough screens now. Let's a have a poll and see who's is the best!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ramodkk said:


> Alright, I think we have enough screens now. Let's a have a poll and see who's is the best!



No, we need more.


Brb.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> No, we need more.
> 
> 
> Brb.



You still didn't tell me how you got up on that roof in CoD5 .


----------



## Shane

More GTA playin today,just driving around


----------



## Justin

1st car is some sort of Ferrari 360, 2nd looks like a Porsche 997, 3rd is a Datsun 240z.

I'm bored.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## ducis

did you just get it g4m3r?
nice lvl 3 dispenser


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nope, I've had the game for awhile now, just started getting back into playing it.


----------



## Bartmasta

Nevakonaza said:


> More GTA playin today,just driving around



woah nice pictures

is gta IV worth getting? Can my PC run it with good fps?


----------



## Ramodkk

^ I'd say you can do Medium with decent FPS


----------



## tlarkin

Bartmasta said:


> woah nice pictures
> 
> is gta IV worth getting? Can my PC run it with good fps?



GTA IV is not worth it in my opinion.  Over simplified combat system (its not challenging) messed up driving mechanics, and the same old missions just worded different over and over and over again.  I also dislike the social aspect of how you have to spend half your time running around the city making friends and then taking them out or otherwise you miss out on certain content, and they act like little cry babies too if you skip out on them once.

Overall, I would give the game high 6s to low 7s out of 10, but that is only because it is fun for the first hour or two, then you just repeat everything you did for another 80 hours.  If I wanted to watch that much dialog I would watch a movie or better yet read a book.

The game was way over hyped and I got bored with it really fast.  I traded my copy back in already and got force unleashed when that came out, I didn't even beat GTA 4.  It is just a rehash of all other GTAs with the same old missions with different characters and about 80 hours of dialog added.

I once played a RPG (I think called xenosaga) that had a 45 minute dialog conversation in it, at the beginning of the game.  I ended up quitting and never turning the game back on.  I would rather read a book, I play video games for the action.


----------



## Shane

ramodkk said:


> ^ I'd say you can do Medium with decent FPS



he will ONLY be able to go to medium anyway,i can only go to medium.

the reason been is our 512MB graphics cards,to enable Highest settings you need more video memory.

hence why im looking at buying a HD4850 1Gb ,might wait until Jan sales but i dont think they will go down that much.

but you should be able to do medium and still get good FPS....i heard the dual core Intels have lag problems with this game though,not sure if its the same situation with AMD dual cores.


----------



## Bartmasta

i have 1gb not 512mb


----------



## N3crosis

Bartmasta said:


> i have 1gb not 512mb



Yeah that is good, but you don't have a quad core and the game is poorly optimized for dual cores, even if they are overclocked. You probably can run it at medium, and maybe a bit better or worse.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## epidemik

^^
How is it bootup?


----------



## WeatherMan

Great 

Just completed it last night. A big improvement from Carbon & Pro Street. 

Pretty leghty game too, much longer than Carbon. You need quite a good system to run it, with my old Dual Core E2200 I lagged majorly. 

Running now at 1680 x 1050 Full Settings 2AA. Game's put together like a story, there are a lot of cut scenes in-game and the end feels like the end of a movie. 

Defenitly has a replay value, at least to me anyway! I have to try out some other cars

Always, as NFS, you get to complete unfinished events, buy / mod cars etc once storymode has been completed. 

Oh and I hope the EA, planning to Quit NFS Series isn't true! They've finally picked up the plot a bit from the last 2 flops 

EDIT: Just so you don't think this game is riddled with bugs. That problem only happened to me twice throughout the whole game. I Alt tab out of it alot so its in the background a lot of the time, this could be the reason, the first time It happened the screen did that but went back to the road after a few seconds, second time was stuck like that. Happened after going through a police roadblock.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Warhammer launched a new Live Event, so I'm participating. 






Doing some of the achievements.





Doing some more achievements.





Playing some RvR on a fun map.





Order decided to take a few Keeps, so we formed a Warband and went to take them back, I'm setting up a ram to knock the door down.





Taking over an Objective!





Running to the next Objective!


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Warhammer launched a new Live Event, so I'm participating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some of the achievements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some more achievements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing some RvR on a fun map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Order decided to take a few Keeps, so we formed a Warband and went to take them back, I'm setting up a ram to knock the door down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking over an Objective!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running to the next Objective!



Is there some way I can get a free trial of Warhammer? I might start playing with ya when I get my new rig.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Flar0n said:


> Is there some way I can get a free trial of Warhammer? I might start playing with ya when I get my new rig.



As far as I know, this is the only type of demo.
http://www.amazon.com/Warhammer-Onl..._3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1229748077&sr=8-3



I'm going to upload some more pictures later, from earlier.


----------



## epidemik

lol 30$ trial.

Yeah, i wish they did a 10day thing...i really wanna try it


----------



## g4m3rof1337

IMO, I say it's worth the money, it has a $15 monthly fee, the developers are on the ball, too, they've been releasing patch segments (a,b,c,d) fixing and adding stuff every week or so, and they discuss stuff with the members on the forum and stuff, they also have Live Events, where you go around doing tasks for rewards and stuff. The game came out in September I think, so it's still relatively new, and it's already being held up against WoW.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> IMO, I say it's worth the money, it has a $15 monthly fee, the developers are on the ball, too, they've been releasing patch segments (a,b,c,d) fixing and adding stuff every week or so, and they discuss stuff with the members on the forum and stuff, they also have Live Events, where you go around doing tasks for rewards and stuff. The game came out in September I think, so it's still relatively new, and it's already being held up against WoW.



Yeah I'd probably end up buying the cards anyways, because I don't have a credit card. Is it hard to level since the level cap is only 40? I still can't decide to stick with WoW or go to Warhammer .


----------



## ScOuT

Call Of Duty World at War...I decided to actually try the single player...I Like


----------



## Kornowski

Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway, with X8AA and X16AF

In a hospital... full of Germans... Great!















Safe behind tables, I think not!


----------



## Ramodkk

^ Should I get that game?


----------



## Intel_man

ramodkk said:


> ^ Should I get that game?



Yes, it's a great game. 


The multiplayer is fun if the damn Squad Leaders would do their job.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Flar0n said:


> Yeah I'd probably end up buying the cards anyways, because I don't have a credit card. Is it hard to level since the level cap is only 40? I still can't decide to stick with WoW or go to Warhammer .



I'd give War a chance, I've seen a lot of threads on the War forum, of WoW gamers giving the game a chance, and loving it, the graphics look nicer than WoW anyways.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Here are some from last nights Warhammer session.

Cool fireworks.





Battling Order.





One of our cannons, attacking one of the Keeps Order possessed.





Defending a Battle Objective that we were taking.





Order attacking one of our Keeps.





Another picture of Order attacking our Keep.





And Order being annoying, as usual.





There are two Order members, one on the stairs, and the other to the left, on the hill, all the other people were NPCs, and they were at their Warcamp, so if we got close, we got attacked by the NPCs, well they kept running back and forth, and if they ran out far enough, we would be able to get them, but they would spawn right next to us anyways.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Here are some from last nights Warhammer session.
> 
> There are two Order members, one on the stairs, and the other to the left, on the hill, all the other people were NPCs, and they were at their Warcamp, so if we got close, we got attacked by the NPCs, well they kept running back and forth, and if they ran out far enough, we would be able to get them, but they would spawn right next to us anyways.



You are so close to dinging .


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Flar0n said:


> You are so close to dinging .



Lol, what?


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Lol, what?



Leveling up . I think? Is that purple bar under your hp your experience bar?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Flar0n said:


> Leveling up . I think? Is that purple bar under your hp your experience bar?



Oh, leveling, I see what you mean now. 

The yellow bar across the top is the XP bar, the purple one is the Renown Rank.
http://warhammeronline.wikia.com/wiki/Renown


----------



## FairDoos

ScOuT said:


> Call Of Duty World at War...I decided to actually try the single player...I Like



I didnt mind the single player on COD5 actually i dont go online though because its just full of wannabe 10th prestige's so i stuck with COD4 YAY


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Just a quick Warhammer fact.

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/half-a-million-users-register-for-war


And apparently WoW had 800k in 3 MONTHS of sales!


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> ^ Should I get that game?



Hell Yeah!


----------



## skidude

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Just a quick Warhammer fact.
> 
> http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/half-a-million-users-register-for-war
> 
> 
> And apparently WoW had 800k in 3 MONTHS of sales!



You also have to look at the lasting power too... my roommate was one of these 500k who bought the game in the first week. He played it for a month and a half, got bored and quit, going back to WoW. Last I checked WoW had over 13 million subscribers worldwide... and growing... so you really have to wait a few years for Warhammer to age a bit before comparing the two.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

skidude said:


> You also have to look at the lasting power too... my roommate was one of these 500k who bought the game in the first week. He played it for a month and a half, got bored and quit, going back to WoW. Last I checked WoW had over 13 million subscribers worldwide... and growing... so you really have to wait a few years for Warhammer to age a bit before comparing the two.



Well, I don't know exactly why your friend quit, but since launch, they've fixed and added a lot of things, and on the forums, I see a lot of WoW transplants. And the game has only been out for a few months, and it's already being compared to WoW. And it will probably come down to preference, I personally want a game that looks more real, opposed to WoW. I'd rather have purple armor, rather than purple skin.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Well, I don't know exactly why your friend quit, but since launch, they've fixed and added a lot of things, and on the forums, I see a lot of WoW transplants. And the game has only been out for a few months, and it's already being compared to WoW. And it will probably come down to preference, I personally want a game that looks more real, opposed to WoW. I'd rather have purple armor, rather than purple skin.



If I do get it I'd probably be either a black guard, sorcerer, or shaman. Do you know which of those is the best ?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Flar0n said:


> If I do get it I'd probably be either a black guard, sorcerer, or shaman. Do you know which of those is the best ?



Well, a BG is nice, they were introduced with the Knight of the Blazing Sun, about a month ago, part of a Live Event, KotBS is Order, and the BG is Destruction. Sorcerer, I'm not to sure about, you need to watch your health, because some/most of our spells do damage on you as well. And the Shaman is nice, but it may be hard leveling up, if your by yourself, but if you play on the server I'm on, I'll roll a new character as well, and we can train together.

I'm a Chosen, btw.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Well, a BG is nice, they were introduced with the Knight of the Blazing Sun, about a month ago, part of a Live Event, KotBS is Order, and the BG is Destruction. Sorcerer, I'm not to sure about, you need to watch your health, because some/most of our spells do damage on you as well. And the Shaman is nice, but it may be hard leveling up, if your by yourself, but if you play on the server I'm on, I'll roll a new character as well, and we can train together.
> 
> I'm a Chosen, btw.



Hah, sounds fun. I'm gonna be a little broke after I buy my rig though, so you might have to wait a bit. 


EDIT: PAGE 666 :O


----------



## Shane




----------



## g4m3rof1337

Frontlines: Fuel of War?

I almost didn't recognize it since it wasn't set to Medium, lol, I uninstalled it until they fixed that. 



I'll have to reinstall it.


----------



## Archangel

skidude said:


> You also have to look at the lasting power too... my roommate was one of these 500k who bought the game in the first week. He played it for a month and a half, got bored and quit, going back to WoW. Last I checked WoW had over 13 million subscribers worldwide... and growing... so you really have to wait a few years for Warhammer to age a bit before comparing the two.



I have a few friends who had exacly the same.


----------



## N3crosis

Damn, that Frontlines game looks pretty fun.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Frontlines: Fuel of War?
> 
> I almost didn't recognize it since it wasn't set to Medium, lol, I uninstalled it until they fixed that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to reinstall it.



yeah F:FOW,got it maxed.

the patches are a damn pain in the ass,obviously i have to use the European patches because im from Europe but i kept getting messages that the patches were incompatible with each other LOL wtf

anyway i downloaded them all and upgraded to the latest and its fine.



Flar0n said:


> Damn, that Frontlines game looks pretty fun.



the single player is good,however multiplayer sucks big time!

another annoying thing about this game aswell is the bullets from the guns,they cant seem to go in a straight line lol they spray like everywhere
check this for example

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TT7IQz6iSW0&feature=related

they are not line cod4,cod5 or any other FPS ive played.


----------



## N3crosis

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah F:FOW,got it maxed.
> 
> the patches are a damn pain in the ass,obviously i have to use the European patches because im from Europe but i kept getting messages that the patches were incompatible with each other LOL wtf
> 
> anyway i downloaded them all and upgraded to the latest and its fine.
> 
> 
> 
> the single player is good,however multiplayer sucks big time!
> 
> another annoying thing about this game aswell is the bullets from the guns,they cant seem to go in a straight line lol they spray like everywhere
> check this for example
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TT7IQz6iSW0&feature=related
> 
> they are not line cod4,cod5 or any other FPS ive played.





So it's not fun online or it's just hard because of the crappy guns?


----------



## Shane

Flar0n said:


> So it's not fun online or it's just hard because of the crappy guns?



not fun online and guns are crap lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Knocked an Order guy into the lava, lol.





I was doing a quest next to an RVR area, and I saw an Order guy by himself, so I decided to follow him, and I followed him until we got into the RVR section, and I attacked him, he wasn't expecting it, lol, I ended up winning, he was a 24 Witch Hunter, and I'm a 25 Chosen. 





Another picture.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 that game looks so confusing i mean....what do you have to do in it? 

anyway more GTA IV,found a chopper so i stole it


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Knocked an Order guy into the lava, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was doing a quest next to an RVR area, and I saw an Order guy by himself, so I decided to follow him, and I followed him until we got into the RVR section, and I attacked him, he wasn't expecting it, lol, I ended up winning, he was a 24 Witch Hunter, and I'm a 25 Chosen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture.



Doing stuff like that makes me want that game so badly lol. I want my damn computer!!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> g4m3rof1337 that game looks so confusing i mean....what do you have to do in it?



You have to understand the UI in order to understand the game better, but the game itself, there's a lot to do in the game, there are two sides, Order and Destruction, and you go around doing quests, public quests, raiding enemy keeps, which is kind of like King of the Hill and CTF, you can also go into RVR, which is Realm Vs Realm, you queue up, and go into a map that's made for it, and both sides are there, and you're there to fight each other and take over objectives and stuff, plus a lot more. 


Apparently the game did very well.. 
http://www.warhammeronline.com/awards/index.php





Flar0n said:


> Doing stuff like that makes me want that game so badly lol. I want my damn computer!!



It's worth the wait, lol.


----------



## Jerrick

Basically, you grind.

I keep forgetting to take shots of Fallout3. I had troubles installing it, but its working now and pretty sweet. Gonna uninstall it though, cause I forgot to boot onto vista when installing it. haha.


----------



## Shane

they shot up my car in multiplayer.....reminded me of the getaway scene in heat lol

not one of them hit me though


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Nice, Shane! Is there enough people on that map!? lol

Here's one I took yesterday.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Lol taken back in my nvidia 6100 integrated days. You'll never guess how i got the screeny.


----------



## Shane

hehe there were loads of people on that map dan it was hard to drive around because your car would just get shot up unless you drive mad to avoid the shots lol

have you forced some setting or effect on your gta? looks like your going super fast.

why only 26fps with SLI?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> hehe there were loads of people on that map dan it was hard to drive around because your car would just get shot up unless you drive mad to avoid the shots lol
> 
> have you forced some setting or effect on your gta? looks like your going super fast.
> 
> why only 26fps with SLI?



I know, totally man! It's crazy online!

Nah, but if you press 'P' there's this cool effect! 
SLI isn't supported yet, so I'm technically only using one GTS


----------



## WeatherMan

Heres a shot from GRID, modded of course 

Bloom reduced, kept the blur & Everything is on Overkill, the settings beyond Ultra High, that Codemasters didn't want you to see  I'll get some more shots in a sec, this one doesn't do the tweaks justice!


----------



## epidemik

^^
Sick

Bootup, do you have alink to the tweaks? 
What kind of FPS are you getting?


----------



## WeatherMan

Get around 15 FPS drop max. But tree fade and quality is awesome, so is the car logo's & models now, track looks nicer & so does the lighting, il try get a few more pics.

CPU does get a lot more stressed now, will fiddle more with the settings tonight 

Just looking for the mods now.

Heres they are, the guy that made them is Beetleatwar1977, from germany

Files are here

http://hosted.filefront.com/Beetleatwar1977

Ultra_High_V14beta1.7z are the Ultra High Graphical Settings.

Dargos_Mod_BR.7z is the lighting Mod.

Extract Ultra High to GRID Directory first, merging the folders, then Dargo's Mod next, merging into the tracks folder. 

Keep Mirrors set to Medium Settings, otherwise when your on the incar camera youll run at about 0.0000009fps 

Right now I have everything maxed xept for particles, mirrors, reflections & Shadows. Particles are at Ultra High, and M & R @ 768. They go up to 8192 Shadows & 8192 HQ Reflections.





I get between 40 & 70FPS


----------



## epidemik

Hmm, will have to check that out...thanks!

And what program did you use to oc your 4850?
ARe you running stock cooling or something else? Mine runs really hot so I'd need to fix that before I OC but I want to OC a little.


----------



## Shane

this post is dying man,it used to be very active with gamers posting their nice screenshots but not many anymore


----------



## mep916

The PC version of GTA4 looks like crap compared to the PS3.


----------



## Shane

mep916 said:


> The PC version of GTA4 looks like crap compared to the PS3.



realy? i have not seen it on Ps3 but i think it looks quite nice.

il admit the water looks crap,but thats only on medium settings ,i cant max it out becasue to max GTA IV out on pc you need more vid memory that 512mb


----------



## ducis

mep916 said:


> The PC version of GTA4 looks like crap compared to the PS3.



maybe compared to a pc on low settings with no AA


----------



## epidemik

Yeah, i was also noticing this thread was a little dead...Im getting a bunch of games this week so ill post some... 

Imma experiment with Fakefactory so i'll post screens of that.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

If some revival is needed, I'll gladly post some of my Warhammer screens, lol.


----------



## epidemik

Haha, i think i have a couple hours left, imma go grab some 

There, a warhammer screen  

Can I join the cool gamer club now derek  ?







But yeah, WAR is sick. 
PVP is so sweet in that game, i like how you level faster in pvp than pve

hmm, that screen doesnt make the graphics look very impressive though =/

Nev, can you not run GTA4 on highest settings?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

epidemik said:


> Haha, i think i have a couple hours left, imma go grab some
> 
> There, a warhammer screen
> 
> Can I join the cool gamer club now derek  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, WAR is sick.
> PVP is so sweet in that game, i like how you level faster in pvp than pve
> 
> hmm, that screen doesnt make the graphics look very impressive though =/
> 
> Nev, can you not run GTA4 on highest settings?




Hah, I know, it's great, I'll upload some photos from earlier today later. 

I run GTA IV on Very High and my View Distance is around 30-40, and it's very smooth and no lag, and I play in mutliplayer a lot.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## epidemik

So would you say quakewars is worth getting? ...and i imagine in your situation, it'd be a lot of fun in lans. 

The demo was sweet. Are there a bunch of servers on the full version?


----------



## Shane

ducis said:


> maybe compared to a pc on low settings with no AA



its not on low settings...its on medium with aa forced on it nvidia control panel.

like i said its the best its going to look with only 512mb of graphics ram


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> The PC version of GTA4 looks like crap compared to the PS3.



Yeah, but don't forget nearly all the PS3 titles only run at 720p, if you're playing on PC, then expect 1080 or higher (1920 x 1200 like on a 24" monitor).



g4m3rof1337 said:


> I run GTA IV on Very High and my View Distance is around 30-40, and it's very smooth and no lag, and I play in mutliplayer a lot.



Do you have a screenshot of your setting menu, please?



Nevakonaza said:


> its not on low settings...its on medium with aa forced on it nvidia control panel.
> 
> like i said its the best its going to look with only 512mb of graphics ram



Forcing AA through the control panel doesn't work with GTA. Doesn't work with Control Panel or CCC.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Forcing AA through the control panel doesn't work with GTA. Doesn't work with Control Panel or CCC.



realy? i thought it worked only i set it in the Nvidia control panel to overide any application setting and i set it to 16x.

any idea to why it doesnt work?


----------



## Kornowski

No idea why it doesn't work. Not too sure... Hoping the next patch will fix it!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

epidemik said:


> So would you say quakewars is worth getting? ...and i imagine in your situation, it'd be a lot of fun in lans.
> 
> The demo was sweet. Are there a bunch of servers on the full version?



Yeah, it's totally worth getting.




Kornowski said:


> Do you have a screenshot of your setting menu, please?



Nothing special, the game looks and runs fine for me with these settings.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yeah, it's totally worth getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special, the game looks and runs fine for me with these settings.



how come gta didnt see you have 1gb all together? that is how it works right with SLI?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> how come gta didnt see you have 1gb all together? that is how it works right with SLI?



I don't know, SLI is enabled, and so is PhysX, could that be throwing it off? Or maybe there are settings like in COD4? With Dual Video Cards?


----------



## Shane

hmm hang on though, i think danny said SLI didnt work with gta and thats why hes using his second card for PhysX?

heres what im running at,runs great.






you should bump up the vehicle and detail distance,it doesnt increase the resource usage like shadow and view.

i get around 37-40fps,but in multiplayer today someone was hacking...yes theres damn hacks out alerady where he had a pistol that fired rockets and was going crazy with them.

my fps dropped to below 15 and the game crashed lol


----------



## Kornowski

SLI isn't supported by GTA...yet. 
Also, SLI doesn't add together the two cards memory.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> SLI isn't supported by GTA...yet.
> Also, SLI doesn't add together the two cards memory.



that explains it all then,one question though danny...can you change the texture quality to max or will it not change?


----------



## Kornowski

Nope, I can't change it to max. Nor can I change the res to my native 1920 x 1200, I "don't have enough vRAM".


----------



## Shane

i bet the next patch will fix that issue for the SLI users!


----------



## Kornowski

I really hope so!


----------



## lexmark

so is anyone gona judge the winner?   


you guys spammed it up with random crappy screenshots


----------



## Shane

lexmark said:


> so is anyone gona judge the winner?



well if you read back to the first post....he didnt actualy say when the contest ended or what the conditions of the contest are lol.

maybe the post should be ranamed to simply "Post your gaming screenshots" and not contest because its not realy is it.


> you guys spammed it up with random crappy screenshots



haha yeah whatever....wheres your screenshots? go on blow us away.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

lexmark said:


> so is anyone gona judge the winner?
> 
> 
> you guys spammed it up with random crappy screenshots



Yeah, where are your screenshots?


----------



## Ramodkk

I'm kinda with lexmark on this one 

You know, you don't have to post screens to notice that most of these pages are filled with random screens, I wouldn't think they're part of a "Screenshot Contest" given that they are supposed to be impressive or awesome looking...


----------



## mep916

I've always ignored the title of this thread. To me, it's just a random screenshot thread, and that's no big deal. It would be cool to have an official contest though.


----------



## Ramodkk

Exactly, I mean I have no problem with people posting random screens (I couldn't do anything about it anyways ) and I am aware that it has completely transformed into a Random Screens Thread. But yeah it _would_ be awesome to have a screenshot contest.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I got Splinter Cell Double Agent a few weeks ago. I can't believe I haven't thought to get some nice screenshots to post here!


----------



## skidude

> I've always ignored the title of this thread. To me, it's just a random screenshot thread, and that's no big deal. It would be cool to have an official contest though.


That was my original idea when I made this thread, but it turned into the random screenshot thread, I'm fine with that though.


----------



## ducis

my vote goes to ducis for general awesomeness of screenshots


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

KR33P said:


> i dont know how to put pics on here and i have some good ones...



Your tags are wrong. They should be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And...

You need to upload the pic to Photobucket or Imageshack, ect.


----------



## KR33P

*A little me- dead guy with shotty*


----------



## Kornowski

lexmark said:


> so is anyone gona judge the winner?
> 
> 
> you guys spammed it up with random crappy screenshots



Shut up.


----------



## Justin

lol. this thread should be renamed.

and the screenshot of the week contest is a great idea. we do it on aother gaming forum i'm part of and it's successful even with way less number of members than what CF has.


----------



## lexmark

Kornowski said:


> Shut up.



why?  many agreed with me so far...  



and to those asking for my screenshots, ill make a few for you after i reinstall some games


----------



## DirtyD86

Kornowski said:


> Shut up.



not quite sure why that was necessary


----------



## Shane

DirtyD86 said:


> not quite sure why that was necessary



It was necessary because alot of people have kindly taken the time to post up their game screenshots to show off the latest games.

actualy seeing some of the awsome screenys in here made up the decision for me to buy some of the games shown,i like to see more screenshots before i buy games.


----------



## DirtyD86

Nevakonaza said:


> It was necessary because alot of people have kindly taken the time to post up their game screenshots to show off the latest games.
> 
> actualy seeing some of the awsome screenys in here made up the decision for me to buy some of the games shown,i like to see more screenshots before i buy games.



i guess different people interpret posts differently, but i thought that guy was being sarcastic when he said the bit about posting crappy screens


----------



## Kornowski

lexmark said:


> you guys spammed it up with random crappy screenshots





lexmark said:


> why?  many agreed with me so far...





DirtyD86 said:


> not quite sure why that was necessary



I'm not quite sure what he said was necessary.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

DirtyD86 said:


> not quite sure why that was necessary



It was necessary.



I'll be back later with some random screenshots.


----------



## epidemik

No need to get grumpy with each other guys.
Hmm...we could start an actual contest thread


----------



## voyagerfan99

Here's some Splinter Cell: Double agent I promised the other day


----------



## epidemik

http://www.computerforum.com/140940-screenshot-contest-landscape-scenery.html
No ones down?


----------



## Droogie

voyagerfan99 said:


> Here's some Splinter Cell: Double agent I promised the other day



I love Splinter Cell, one of my favorite series of all time!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Having some fun in GTA IV.


----------



## voyagerfan99

tknick90 said:


> I love Splinter Cell, one of my favorite series of all time!



I wish the graphics were a little better. Max resolution is 1280X1024


----------



## ducis

some BCR for you:














quality took a hit after the bmp to jpg conversion, looks better (without jaggys) ingame


----------



## bamarammin87

just some half life 2 screenshots, just learned about the f5 thing yesterday.


----------



## bamarammin87




----------



## bamarammin87




----------



## g4m3rof1337

Swimming. 





It looks a lot better in-game.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Swimming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks a lot better in-game.



thats the thing,When i play GTA IV its looks realy nice but when i post screenshots they go all dark and look horrible.

its wierd.


----------



## mep916

Nevakonaza said:


> thats the thing,When i play GTA IV its looks realy nice but when i post screenshots they go all dark and look horrible.
> 
> its wierd.



Maybe that's why the graphics look so crappy. I'd have to see it in person on a hi res monitor to really form a fair judgment.


----------



## Shane

mep916 said:


> Maybe that's why the graphics look so crappy. I'd have to see it in person on a hi res monitor to really form a fair judgment.



Yeah it does look good though,ive read in many places that GTA IV doesnt look very good on Pc but whoever keeps saying that much not have decent GFX cards because i have a 8800GT and even though its not the latest and greatest anymore it looks real nice.

btw,I may have have found out how to unlock the Maximum graphics settings,for those of us that have 512mb cards, but im not sure how the game will perform because we will still have 512mb of gfx ram so it will probably make the game laggy.

il try it out and report back.


----------



## ducis

cinematic mod 9, so realistic that the main characters even sweat with water physics during combat (for cereal)


----------



## Ramodkk

I was about to say, that looks better than I've seen HL2


----------



## ducis

fixed last 2 images


----------



## epidemik

Fakefactory is sick. 
I was gonna DL it but I read you need 3GB of ram...
Is this true?


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Shane

Again darker and duller than it actualy looks in game.

Maxed highest settings.


----------



## ducis

epidemik said:


> Fakefactory is sick.
> I was gonna DL it but I read you need 3GB of ram...
> Is this true?



nope it likes to recommend 4 gb but thats it


----------



## g4m3rof1337

And no, I wasn't flying, I was going off of a ramp.


----------



## epidemik

ducis said:


> nope it likes to recommend 4 gb but thats it



What are your specs?
How does is it running?


I know im a little behind but i'm really loving Fallout 3


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I tried the unlocked settings tweak, didn't notice much of a difference, all I changed was upping the VD to 50, From 30, and everything else to 100.


----------



## bm23

Nikko Belic, western europe's deadliest weapon. Forget Bond, this is the real deal.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Having some fun in multiplayer.


----------



## Shane

A small slice of the map i made in FC2,loving it so far.






the bridge to teh left of teh picture was a nightmare to line up lol

this was just a quick made map,im gonna make a realy big island full of everything


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hmm. To or not to get TDU?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> A small slice of the map i made in FC2,loving it so far.
> 
> the bridge to teh left of teh picture was a nightmare to line up lol
> 
> this was just a quick made map,im gonna make a realy big island full of everything



I didn't know you can make FC2 maps, what editor do you need?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Playing Warhammer. 
Here are some people I knocked into the lava.




































And then some others.











There's an Order guy in there somewhere..


----------



## WeatherMan

voyagerfan99 said:


> Hmm. To or not to get TDU?



to get!


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I didn't know you can make FC2 maps, what editor do you need?



yes,the editor is included with teh game,its located whereever you instaleld the game,known as FC2Editor

its very easy to use,you can create a map very quick.


----------



## Archangel

mep916 said:


> I've always ignored the title of this thread. To me, it's just a random screenshot thread, and that's no big deal.



I agree, tough.   I'd love people not to post those stupid results "look how good i am in multiplayer" score lists screens.   other than that, I dont mind what screenshots are posted here.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## mep916

Archangel said:


> I agree, tough.   I'd love people not to post those stupid results "look how good i am in multiplayer" score lists screens.   other than that, I dont mind what screenshots are posted here.



If it will make you feel any better, I can post some screens that show how bad I am at MP games.


----------



## alexyu

GTA IV Known Issues;



> 3600 series cards:
> Can show very noticeable banding.









Dammit!


----------



## WeatherMan

Damn, thats got to be the worst graphical screenshot of GTA4 i've ever seen lol.

What settings are you playing with ?


----------



## Shane

alexyu said:


> GTA IV Known Issues;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit!



and people said my shots looked horrible 

time to invest in a new card i think alexyu 

whats your system specs?


----------



## Kornowski

GTA IV is such a buggy game, you can tell they ripped it straight off the xbox. 

It tells you not to turn off your system when saving, I mean, C'mon!


----------



## WeatherMan

loads of games do that though  My Mirrors Edge has decided to randomly start running like bull now  Gonna try a restart once Ive downloaded sims 2, My CPU & GPU temps are fine. Meh


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> GTA IV is such a buggy game, you can tell they ripped it straight off the xbox.
> 
> It tells you not to turn off your system when saving, I mean, C'mon!



what kind of bugs you come across danny? i have not seen many,ive had one where i just couldnt enter any car,he would walk to get in it but then nothing.

but its been fine since.



Bootup05 said:


> loads of games do that though  My Mirrors Edge has decided to randomly start running like bull now  Gonna try a restart once Ive downloaded sims 2, My CPU & GPU temps are fine. Meh



Mirrors edge looks great there bootup,i was considering getting a 4850 1Gb upgrade


----------



## WeatherMan

Got the lag problems sorted out now 

Was due to PhysX, Even Nvidia cards have the problem. Happens on the 2nd level when all the cops come and start shooting through the glass. Brought me down to around 10fps. Disabling PhysX sorts it right out


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> GTA IV is such a buggy game, you can tell they ripped it straight off the xbox.
> 
> It tells you not to turn off your system when saving, I mean, C'mon!



This is why i bought it for my xbox, and it only. 

I'm still trying to decide on FC2, theres so many mixed feelings on that game.


----------



## WeatherMan

Toyota Yaris time!  I wonder how much Toyota payed DICE for that lol


----------



## alexyu

Bootup05 said:


> Damn, thats got to be the worst graphical screenshot of GTA4 i've ever seen lol.
> 
> What settings are you playing with ?



Texture and render quality medium, view distance and detail distance 18.
That biotch lags hard if I try to go upper



Nevakonaza said:


> and people said my shots looked horrible
> 
> time to invest in a new card i think alexyu
> 
> whats your system specs?



HD3650
AMD Athlon X2 5000+
2GB RAM



It's just because of my video card and that known bug... They didn't bother solving it in the patch... They only made it worse.


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Got the lag problems sorted out now
> 
> Was due to PhysX, Even Nvidia cards have the problem. Happens on the 2nd level when all the cops come and start shooting through the glass. Brought me down to around 10fps. Disabling PhysX sorts it right out




i have PhysX enabled on my GT and no problems here,im realy quite shocked with the amount of problems ive been hearing people have with GTA IV,ive not had one problem.


----------



## WeatherMan

I Was talking about Mirrors Edge, was you talking about GTAIV?


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> I Was talking about Mirrors Edge, was you talking about GTAIV?



opps sorry yah,i was talking about GTA  sorry mate

Mirrors edge looks realy good though,shame theres no pc demo for it?

have you seen this? looks good,in Portal lol

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/08/04/see-the-mirrors-edge-demo-recreated-in-portal/


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Here are some from Quake Live, it runs in your browser.


----------



## ducis

dude ive been trying to get a key forever!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I vaguely remember entering for one.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Yeah, I signed up ages ago and I got an email with it last week.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337,the graphics in that game look quite nice considering it runs in the browser 

Started playing the single player missions in COD5.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Win!


----------



## N3crosis

Redbull{wings} said:


> Win!



I'm so downloading that when my exams are done.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I'm going to start uploading my videos.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I'm going to start uploading my videos.



cool,tell us when youve upped one 

btw,what are you using to upload the vid too? im not sure how it works on gta iv.

i know you can record it and edit from within the game but i was never able to succesfully upload the video files to youtube or google video.

just another cool shot from COD5,That must have hurt


----------



## g4m3rof1337

You can upload them from the editor to the Rockstar Social Club, or you can make the quality 720p or 1080p and then save them, then find them in your GTA IV folders and there you go.


----------



## Kornowski

I didn't know limbs came off in CoD5? This might persuade me to buy the game...


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I didn't know limbs came off in CoD5? This might persuade me to buy the game...




yup they do! danny you should try the zombie mode,blow them zombies away.

you can shoot off their heads and burn them with the flamethrower its great.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> I didn't know limbs came off in CoD5? This might persuade me to buy the game...



You don't have COD5 either?  

I think I want to get it too!  

Let's buy it man


----------



## WeatherMan

This 4850 performs better than expected! 

60FPS in TDU @ 1920 x 1200 - 4AA 16AF - HDR Is Better than I thought I would get 

Also I don't know if it's cos Im now using a different monitor, DVI, or because sharpness is generally better at 1920 x 1200 But my game looks so much clearer now. (Don't mind the JPEG Compression)


----------



## WeatherMan

Another from oblivion.

Using 8AA 16AS, No HDR due to Oblivions lack of AA+HDR, and I cant't stand ATi's Driver Force AA. - Quarls Texture Mod too.. 1920 x 1200


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> yup they do! danny you should try the zombie mode,blow them zombies away.
> 
> you can shoot off their heads and burn them with the flamethrower its great.



Wow, Shane, Chill dude! 
Sounds pretty cool. You should check out Hell's Highway, limbs come off in that, too!



ramodkk said:


> You don't have COD5 either?
> 
> I think I want to get it too!
> 
> Let's buy it man



Nope, I don't have it. Haha, you already brought it! 

I would, but Uni and stuff, probably isn't the best time. 



Bootup05 said:


> Another from oblivion.
> 
> Using 8AA 16AS, No HDR due to Oblivions lack of AA+HDR, and I cant't stand ATi's Driver Force AA. - Quarls Texture Mod too.. 1920 x 1200



1920 x 1200 FTW!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Wow, Shane, Chill dude!
> Sounds pretty cool. You should check out Hell's Highway, limbs come off in that, too!



hehe just letting off a bit of steam,its a great stress release BLOWING THOSE ZOMBIES HEADS OFF!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some F.E.A.R 2 demo pics.


----------



## Shane

im downloading that right now!!!


----------



## f.i.t.h

Playing some GRID:
Drifting FTW!


----------



## WeatherMan

Anyone having problems with GRID 1.2 Patch?

I get random Crashes when loading up Japan / Drift races. & Problems after the first Career race


----------



## Justin

good god! the detail on the gun on the F.E.A.R. 2 shots is just crazy! O_O


----------



## f.i.t.h

Bootup05 said:


> Anyone having problems with GRID 1.2 Patch?
> 
> I get random Crashes when loading up Japan / Drift races. & Problems after the first Career race


I havn't patched it yet.


----------



## WeatherMan

EA Train Simulator 2012


----------



## Mez

^ ^ ^ Crysis II Eh?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some Warhammer screens.
















I started a new character on another server, a Shaman.






Wasn't doing anything, and my Renown Rank went up. Our side, Destruction, was taking over a nearby Keep, and anyone in the area gets EXP.


----------



## WeatherMan

Nice shots 

I read somewhere this game is pay monthly? 

Is this true, or false. Can you pay for free on the Trial?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Bootup05 said:


> Nice shots
> 
> I read somewhere this game is pay monthly?
> 
> Is this true, or false. Can you pay for free on the Trial?



There is a monthly fee, $15, but it's well worth it IMO. The Dev team is active on of the main forums. For a free trial, try going on a Warhammer forum, and asking someone for a trial, I've used mine up, but there is a card you can get, though it costs money. 

Something like this, http://www.amazon.com/Warhammer-Online-Prepaid-Game-Time-Pc/dp/B001E8LN2G


----------



## Chuck_Fu

Nice screens there looks like a fun game.


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh wait, a trial that you have to buy? 

Hmm, that's no good...


----------



## the_painter

Its not worth it. its just another WoW clone. darkfall is the only hope for MMOs
http://www.darkfallonline.com/


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ramodkk said:


> Oh wait, a trial that you have to buy?
> 
> Hmm, that's no good...



Well the thing you have to pay for is really a subscription, it's a month long subscription, so you don't have to pay month to month. 

Free trials are going around under the Recruit-A-Friend method.



the_painter said:


> Its not worth it. its just another WoW clone. darkfall is the only hope for MMOs
> http://www.darkfallonline.com/



To you it's not worth it, and this game's launch was better than WoW's and AoC's, it was actually one of the best. 

And that Dark game doesn't look interesting.



And FYI, @everyone, Warhammer was launched in September 2008. 
http://www.warhammeronline.com/awards/index.php


----------



## HumanMage

Only time will tell if Warhammer is better than WoW. Personally, I think WAR has it's work cut out for it. While the development team is active and things like that for WAR, it's hard to be more active than Blizzard's dev. team. They're pretty good when it comes to adding content. WAR looks good though....if I weren't in school I'd at least give it a shot, I was looking forward to that game's release.


----------



## Shane

Me and a couple of friends,testing out the Hidden car Sultan RS 

Mine was teh Red/black


----------



## DirtyD86

this is why i love playing flight simulator X online. you can be 100% focused on the task at hand... which in this case happened to be an ILS approach into la guardia, checking charts, GPS, and then you take a peak outside to see an inverted 747 about 10 feet off your tail, with an F/A-18 in hot pursuit... which needless to say provided comic relief 

he's not inverted in this pic... this was taken about 5 minutes into the harassment


----------



## WeatherMan

Damn, this makes me want to just pop out and get the game. Damn what shop will sell it....Uhh 

HMV Do the gold edition! 

Couldn't be bothered to spend almost an hour to get to the store, so I've ordered it online 

Comes Tomorrow / Wednesday


----------



## DirtyD86

Bootup05 said:


> Damn, this makes me want to just pop out and get the game. Damn what shop will sell it....Uhh
> 
> HMV Do the gold edition!
> 
> Couldn't be bothered to spend almost an hour to get to the store, so I've ordered it online
> 
> Comes Tomorrow / Wednesday



let me know once you have it installed, i can get you setup on the private server i play on


----------



## N3crosis

DirtyD86 said:


> let me know once you have it installed, i can get you setup on the private server i play on



For FSX? I think I have a full set of pedals, steering wheel, and thruster for that game in my basement... I'll have to go look if that's the case .


----------



## Shane

i can remember playing FSX demo for the first time,took me about 4 attemps to get the thing in the air.

and when i did,i was flying okay for about 10 mins then i pressed something and started loosing altitude fast and crashed lol

dont think il be buying that


----------



## Redbull{wings}

DirtyD86 said:


> this is why i love playing flight simulator X online. you can be 100% focused on the task at hand... which in this case happened to be an ILS approach into la guardia, checking charts, GPS, and then you take a peak outside to see an inverted 747 about 10 feet off your tail, with an F/A-18 in hot pursuit... which needless to say provided comic relief
> 
> he's not inverted in this pic... this was taken about 5 minutes into the harassment



How do you fly in that game? I tried a flight from my home airport to a city about 30 minutes away and got completely lost...I find it very difficult to navigate. I setup my charts but I had no screen to tell me where I was going?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some more Warhammer screens.

These were from yesterday/last night, I have some from earlier, but haven't uploaded them yet.


----------



## DirtyD86

Redbull{wings} said:


> How do you fly in that game? I tried a flight from my home airport to a city about 30 minutes away and got completely lost...I find it very difficult to navigate. I setup my charts but I had no screen to tell me where I was going?



when flying an airplane you can either fly under VFR or IFR flight rules... VFR is visual flight rules, where you fly the plane by looking out the window and use the instrumentation as a reference. IFR, instrument flight rules, it is 100% instrumentation. in theory you could pull the shutters closed on the windows and still fly the plane from A to B. there isn't one set in stone set of rules for navigation. you can do anything from taking off and flying a predetermined heading, to using GPS, or VOR with an ILS approach. one of the good things about flying is the amount of freedom you have in determining how you get your plane where you are trying to go... unless you are a commercial airline pilot, then it is completely different. the easiest way IMO for new pilots to navigate is GPS. learning the garmin GPS unit in FSX can be overwhelming at first, there are countless youtube videos explaining the basic functions. in theory all you do is select an airport code and then activate autopilot. try taking off from KPDK (for dekalb peachtree airport in atlanta), and select GPS to take you to KATL, for hartsfield international. if you do this correctly the plane will fly directly to the airport and then circle it unless you deactivate the GPS autopilot. all of hartsfields runways run east to west which makes for an easy approach. normally if I am flying VFR i will GPS short of about 10 miles outside the airport to prepare for an approach . try taking some of the lessons in FSX. they will explain it a lot better than I can. if you would like we can do a shared flight online, and talk over teamspeak while i guide you through the basics.


----------



## N3crosis

DirtyD86 said:


> when flying an airplane you can either fly under VFR or IFR flight rules... VFR is visual flight rules, where you fly the plane by looking out the window and use the instrumentation as a reference. IFR, instrument flight rules, it is 100% instrumentation. in theory you could pull the shutters closed on the windows and still fly the plane from A to B. there isn't one set in stone set of rules for navigation. you can do anything from taking off and flying a predetermined heading, to using GPS, or VOR with an ILS approach. one of the good things about flying is the amount of freedom you have in determining how you get your plane where you are trying to go... unless you are a commercial airline pilot, then it is completely different. the easiest way IMO for new pilots to navigate is GPS. learning the garmin GPS unit in FSX can be overwhelming at first, there are countless youtube videos explaining the basic functions. in theory all you do is select an airport code and then activate autopilot. try taking off from KPDK (for dekalb peachtree airport in atlanta), and select GPS to take you to KATL, for hartsfield international. if you do this correctly the plane will fly directly to the airport and then circle it unless you deactivate the GPS autopilot. all of hartsfields runways run east to west which makes for an easy approach. normally if I am flying VFR i will GPS short of about 10 miles outside the airport to prepare for an approach . try taking some of the lessons in FSX. they will explain it a lot better than I can. if you would like we can do a shared flight online, and talk over teamspeak while i guide you through the basics.



Is the game fun without a wheel? I found the old one in my basement but it's pretty crappy. If it isn't fun without one, could you recommend one?


----------



## DirtyD86

Flar0n said:


> Is the game fun without a wheel? I found the old one in my basement but it's pretty crappy. If it isn't fun without one, could you recommend one?



it depends. if you are planning on doing any of the redbull air racing then you definitely need a stick. flying is more responsive with a yoke or a joystick and IMO makes it much more fun, but it isn't required. the jets are flown 90% by onboard compters, which you can do with your mouse or keyboard. FSX has a virtual cockpit, so basically you look around and point and click like you are actually in the thing. some of the more common controls you will want to assign a hotkey to, but the majority of the navigation and whatnot is done with the mouse.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

DirtyD86 said:


> when flying an airplane you can either fly under VFR or IFR flight rules... VFR is visual flight rules, where you fly the plane by looking out the window and use the instrumentation as a reference. IFR, instrument flight rules, it is 100% instrumentation. in theory you could pull the shutters closed on the windows and still fly the plane from A to B. there isn't one set in stone set of rules for navigation. you can do anything from taking off and flying a predetermined heading, to using GPS, or VOR with an ILS approach. one of the good things about flying is the amount of freedom you have in determining how you get your plane where you are trying to go... unless you are a commercial airline pilot, then it is completely different. the easiest way IMO for new pilots to navigate is GPS. learning the garmin GPS unit in FSX can be overwhelming at first, there are countless youtube videos explaining the basic functions. in theory all you do is select an airport code and then activate autopilot. try taking off from KPDK (for dekalb peachtree airport in atlanta), and select GPS to take you to KATL, for hartsfield international. if you do this correctly the plane will fly directly to the airport and then circle it unless you deactivate the GPS autopilot. all of hartsfields runways run east to west which makes for an easy approach. normally if I am flying VFR i will GPS short of about 10 miles outside the airport to prepare for an approach . try taking some of the lessons in FSX. they will explain it a lot better than I can. if you would like we can do a shared flight online, and talk over teamspeak while i guide you through the basics.



Thanks, I assume I was doing VFR as I couldn't find a GPS. My biggest problem was that I arrived at the airport(from what the map said) but couldn't find a runway! Plus I was scared I would run into a plane taking off. I think I might try again sometime and look more into how to go about navigating. 

I love the missions though. I find them fun and interesting just the custom flights get me lol. And did you say there is Redbull air racing? I have to try that.


----------



## DirtyD86

Redbull{wings} said:


> Thanks, I assume I was doing VFR as I couldn't find a GPS. My biggest problem was that I arrived at the airport(from what the map said) but couldn't find a runway! Plus I was scared I would run into a plane taking off. I think I might try again sometime and look more into how to go about navigating.
> 
> I love the missions though. I find them fun and interesting just the custom flights get me lol. And did you say there is Redbull air racing? I have to try that.



when approaching the airport you can pull up the map and get the airport information. you should make a note of the ATIS frequency and tower. tune the frequency into com1 or com2 on reserve, then once you have the correct frequency entered, switch it to active. also make sure you have the right radio setting selected, for com1 com2 etc. first thing to do is tune ATIS to get your altimeter setting and other important info. once you are done with that, contact tower and tell them you want to make a full stop landing. they will tell you to enter the traffic pattern... for example enter pattern for runway 9 via right downwind leg. runways are numbered for the direction you are landing into, for example runway 18 is for 180 degrees or south, runway 27 is for west, 9 for east, etc. so if you are told to land on runway 3, you know you need to be approaching from the southwest with a heading of 30 degrees. once in the pattern you stay in it until told to land. depending on the airport you may be given the straight in, or you may have to wait a minute. for general aviation the pattern altitude is generally 1000 feet above the highest obstacle, and 90 degree turns are made from leg to leg. if you want me to explain the traffic pattern to you  in more detail i will. i will get into crazy detail once we are in teamspeak but for now this should give you an idea


----------



## WeatherMan

FSX Gold will be with me today. Just waiting for Delivery

http://www.city-link.co.uk/pod/podfrm.php?JobNo=MMO17327&hidebanners=1

Once it's here I'l get it installed & contact you!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Front flip!


----------



## DirtyD86

playing a custom mission in FSX. it was a night op having me fly from nellis airforce base outside las vegas to an undisclosed location in the desert


----------



## WeatherMan

I'll be online today ! 

HMV decided to send out the Deluxe Edition instead of gold!

So I'm going down town today.

Either just gonna pick up the gold edition, and send deluxe back, or just pick up the Add on pack, whichever is cheaper!  

I should be online by around 2.30PM GMT


----------



## DirtyD86

lined up for takeoff





view from tower 





going vertical













more FSX screens... kingston international at dawn


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## epidemik

Those are sweet screens. I didnt realize the graphics were that good. Nice!


----------



## DirtyD86

epidemik said:


> Those are sweet screens. I didnt realize the graphics were that good. Nice!



thanks man 

they are the result of a couple of different payware addons. out of the box it doesn't look quite that good, but it definitely has potential


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some more Warhammer pictures.

Doing a PQ with some people.





New armor/robe.





Chargin' mah spell.





Doin' it again.





Hiding in a bush near the other team's spawn.





Ambushing.





My healing spells kicked in at the right time, lol.





Rank 9.


----------



## WeatherMan

DirtyD86 said:


> thanks man
> 
> they are the result of a couple of different payware addons. out of the box it doesn't look quite that good, but it definitely has potential




Got any links?  I'll hopefully finally be on today! 

Wen't down to HMV to take my game 


I swear Someone doesn't want me to play this game!

I go to buy it, Theres nowhere to buy with Digital Download, so I look to purchase online for delivery, Game, Play, and many others are out of stock.

I finally find HMV, order it, only for them to send out the wrong edition.

I take it back, hoping to pick up a copy of gold, while im at the store, Oh wait no its Out of Stock now. 

I ordered last night from PowerPlay, they have it in stock, and pretty cheap too, Go to delivert options, select next day. Get charged only for the game and not for delivery (Standard Delivery is Free.) Which is not what I wan't, so I think WTF, cancel the order, reorder. Does it again. Company won't respond to my emails. Just have to wait for it to arrive. It was despatched yesterday so should be here some tiem today!

Oh and to top it all off my Bank suspected my account of have being a victim of fraud, (Beacuase of all the farting around online i've been doing trying to get this game, ordering things online without needing a PIN etc, seing as I rarely use my card, Bank thinks its suspicious, My card's been blocked!


----------



## WeatherMan

Wooo 





Finally! lol


----------



## N3crosis

^LOL does it say ages 3+? I'm pretty sure a three year old would know how to virtually fly and land a plane .


----------



## DirtyD86

Flar0n said:


> ^LOL does it say ages 3+? I'm pretty sure a three year old would know how to virtually fly and land a plane .



gotta start em young !

ill be teaching my son or daughter ILS approaches on their 3rd birthday, you can count on it


----------



## mep916

DirtyD86 said:


> gotta start em young



My daughter's 2 1/2, and she is already learning how to use a mouse.


----------



## ducis

mep916 said:


> My daughter's 2 1/2, and she is already learning how to use a mouse.



next step 5 hours of CSS then 6 hours of starcraft...daily


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ducis said:


> next step 5 hours of CSS then 6 hours of starcraft...daily



Sounds like my Mon-Fri schedule, just with other/more games.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Sounds like my Mon-Fri schedule, just with other/more games.



Same here man. I think homework sometimes creeps its way into that cycle sometimes... but is often not completed .


----------



## HumanMage

Flar0n said:


> Same here man. I think homework sometimes creeps its way into that cycle sometimes... but is often not completed .



tisk tisk...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Flar0n said:


> Same here man. I think homework sometimes creeps its way into that cycle sometimes... but is often not completed .



I don't get homework,  I'm pretty much done with High School, just finishing up a few things, then going to decide what I want to do next, so for the past couple weeks, I've been sleeping in and gaming all day, lol, with the occasional reading or researching whatever is on my mind.


----------



## DirtyD86

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I don't get homework,  I'm pretty much done with High School, just finishing up a few things, then going to decide what I want to do next, so for the past couple weeks, I've been sleeping in and gaming all day, lol, with the occasional reading or researching whatever is on my mind.



you sir, are a bastard


----------



## g4m3rof1337

DirtyD86 said:


> you sir, are a bastard



I left out the various small jobs I do, that pays for my stuff. 

And I'm referring to pet sitting and freelance PC repair, just so no one can throw in a pun, lol.


----------



## ducis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I don't get homework,  I'm pretty much done with High School, just finishing up a few things, then going to decide what I want to do next, so for the past couple weeks, I've been sleeping in and gaming all day, lol, with the occasional reading or researching whatever is on my mind.



you have no idea how much I envy you.


----------



## Ramodkk

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I don't get homework,  I'm pretty much done with High School, just finishing up a few things, then going to decide what I want to do next, so for the past couple weeks, I've been sleeping in and gaming all day, lol, with the occasional reading or researching whatever is on my mind.



Didn't you get private classes?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ramodkk said:


> Didn't you get private classes?



Whatcha mean? My schooling took place online.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I don't get homework,  I'm pretty much done with High School, just finishing up a few things, then going to decide what I want to do next, so for the past couple weeks, I've been sleeping in and gaming all day, lol, with the occasional reading or researching whatever is on my mind.



How come you don't get homework? I wish I didn't... but that's the price I pay for taking academic I guess .

Edit: By the way Warhammer is extremely fun. I'm a lvl 5 sorcerer named Scynthus on your server if you want to add me . I can't play tonight, but tomorrow I can.


----------



## Ramodkk

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Whatcha mean? My schooling took place online.



Right, it was online not private... LOL


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Flar0n said:


> How come you don't get homework? I wish I didn't... but that's the price I pay for taking academic I guess .
> 
> Edit: By the way Warhammer is extremely fun. I'm a lvl 5 sorcerer named Scynthus on your server if you want to add me . I can't play tonight, but tomorrow I can.



Well technically all my work is home-work, since all the work is done at home, it's just all online, and the tests *the school work* would be 3-4 hours long a day, and it was a 3 year course at max, and I did it in about 1 1/2 - 2 years. 


And Warhammer is going to be releasing some nice updates over the next couple months.


----------



## ducis

g4mer I just realized why you like mmos


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ducis said:


> g4mer I just realized why you like mmos



Hah, the only MMO I play is Warhammer, and that started back in September of 08, and I actually play more FPS, Halo, and Rock Band during the day.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Hah, the only MMO I play is Warhammer, and that started back in September of 08, and I actually play more FPS, Halo, and Rock Band during the day.



Sweet man, I'll probably buy it in a couple of weeks, if I can get my mom to buy me one of those cards. It sucks how I only get like 3-4 days with the trial because the download was being such a (insert curse word here .)


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Flar0n said:


> Sweet man, I'll probably buy it in a couple of weeks, if I can get my mom to buy me one of those cards. It sucks how I only get like 3-4 days with the trial because the download was being such a (insert curse word here .)



Awesome, sounds great!


----------



## Setsuken

*These are a mixture from all the PS3 games i own and these are all in game!:*



*Gran Turismo 5 Prologue
*
_Console: PS3
Capture: Replays and Rolling Demo
Method: Off screen with Camera & Direct Capture Card!_
























*Wipeout HD*

_Console: PS3
Capture: In Game Race(s)
Method: In-game Photo Tool_























*Metal Gear Solid 4 (will add more later)*

_Console: PS3
Capture: In game, Chapter 4
Method: In game photo tool_








*Motorstorm 2: Pacific Rift*

_Console: PS3
Capture: In game during race(s)
Method: In game photo tool_




















































*Off Screen Camera Capture:*







*Cheers guys*


----------



## Justin

Very nice screenshots. I gotta pick up a copy of GT5 Prologue.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some Warhammer pictures. 

Helping out.





Healing a team mate.





Sweeping the map and taking over all of the flags.





Doing a PQ with some friends.





Different PQ, same group.





Getting some kills in.





Rank 11!





After the PQs, deciding on what to do next.





Talking to the Guild, lol.





New staff! 





Running with the 'flag'.






If anyone wants a trial of the game, let me know.
http://www.computerforum.com/138961-wanna-try-warhammer-5.html


----------



## bm23

Setsuken said:


> *These are a mixture from all the PS3 games i own and these are all in game!:*
> 
> *Cheers guys*



how do you take screenshot in ps3? i made a post a while back but had no reply.


----------



## Justin

He explains on what method he used in his post.


----------



## PunterCam

GT5 still isn't out? Lazy beggers. The game's surely already written, I though they just had a few cars and tracks to work out.


----------



## bm23

jnskyliner34 said:


> He explains on what method he used in his post.



i didnt quite understand as i dont own those games. 

as for the actual gt5, wiki says that it would be out sometime next year


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Got turned into a chicken for being a higher level than the area.





Some noob attacking me.





Healing the person with the flag, so he doesn't die. (The flag does damage to the carrier.)





Healed someone I came across who needed health.





Rank 13!





Some new armor and dye.





A better view.






My main character. 






And I decided to browse CF while waiting.


----------



## WeatherMan

This game needs to be sorted out before bought!

I just dumped 30 quid on it and its terrible 

No controller configuration or display settings. Ain't going to touch it untill theres a patch!


----------



## FairDoos

Bootup05 said:


> This game needs to be sorted out before bought!
> 
> I just dumped 30 quid on it and its terrible
> 
> No controller configuration or display settings. Ain't going to touch it untill theres a patch!



Good the graphics of those trees look awful it reminds me of the "Bee of the bang" (Google that to find out what it is)


----------



## WeatherMan

NVM THat I found AA


----------



## epidemik

Wiat so is it anygood?
How well did it run?> What kinda fps were you getting?
No controller support!?!?!?!??
When they demoed it a few months back with tri monitors, he was playing with an xbox 360 controller...

Im dying to get it. Do you think it run on my comp?


----------



## Blue

Bootup05 said:


> http://imageshack.us
> 
> This game needs to be sorted out before bought!
> 
> I just dumped 30 quid on it and its terrible
> 
> No controller configuration or display settings. Ain't going to touch it untill theres a patch!


 
So this is Burnout Paradise on the PC? It's released already? I thought it was not getting released until March.


----------



## WeatherMan

Yes its out for PC if you pre order from EA.

right now, There are options, for display and control. I play with M&K so I'm not sure about the controllers. I assume there is.

My rig plays the game 1920 x 1200 'High' settings. 

I get around 40fps with the occasional lag, There is NFS type stutter also. 

Im unable to Max out the game as stutter gets too bad. 

AA simply doesn't work.

I'f you can live without the AA, with a game that looks like the above then the game is for you. I'm playing right now at settings a bit higher than those. Im sure AA will get sorted out in the next patch


----------



## WeatherMan

BTW, Update, the game seems playable now @ 1920 x 1200 Full Settings 4AA.

Looks great now.

Oh and also. I've made a video, about half an hour long, uploading to Viddler, its 630MB in size cos of the lenght of the vid. Original size was 152GB lol


----------



## Shane

i was racing online with someone,couldnt stop quick enough 






i like this car


----------



## Shane

i wonder if rockstar will ever release a patch that will give GTA IV Anti-aliasing?

i mean we didnt expect extra graphics settings in the last patch such as water detail etc so


----------



## WeatherMan

Haha I was just thinking of the same thing.

I still don't have the first update.

Theres no update for steam 

I might just buy the game retail.


----------



## WeatherMan

Got the game movie encoded now 

Its 63 Minutes long  Uploading right now @ 86kbps - 1h 35m to go.

Then you get links!

Only thing I didn't do in this vid is a showtime. Forgot sorry!

Got, Stuntruns, general carnage, Takedown runs, Burning routes @ Hitman runs. 

Theres 1 or 2 laggy patches in the vid where my HDD couldn't keep up.

Game was run at 1920 x 1200 Full Settings 4AA 16AF.

Original Size of the movie was 152GB but has been compressed to 506MB for faster uploading. Keep it to around 720p and it looks okay. Oh and theres no compression by the host 

If all this goes to plan, I'll make a vid of everything tonight, and publish it at 960 x 600 uncompressed overnight, so anyone who's interested in the game can watch it tomorrow, before the game comes out


----------



## amd87

I'll post when I get my pc finished!


----------



## WeatherMan

Hi guys, just waiting for the host server to encode my upload now  

In the meantime, I've got quite a few screenshots, and also have a youtube video coming  

Oh and BTW, There are no issues with this game. It looks to be a very good port.

the lag issues were to do with my 2nd Monitor, I now run Single, and I run at 1920 x 1200 Max Settings 8AA 16AF


----------



## amd87

Very nice!


----------



## Shane

Very nice screenshots there Bootup05,cant wait to see the vid 

im currently addicted to GTA IV.ive played on it nearly all day lol on Multiplayer.











im not gonna bother with single player until more patches are released and its more stable.
i lost all my save game having to re-install this damn game.
it was fine when i first had it and now occasionaly it plays up since last patch.
Rockstar games social club is the problem,keeps on crashing in Vista.


----------



## epidemik

Wait, so Bootup05, theres a patch out already?
And it works fine and all now?
Sick! If so, Im all over it 
Sounds like youd recomend it right?


----------



## WeatherMan

There's not a patch out yet. But it runs fine the way it is.

I totally reccomend it they've totally nailed it in term's of gameplay & this is the best port i've ever played 

Criterion are known for support / DLC Ect so even though theres not anything wrong with this game, I'm sure, if enough people ask, they will make a patch, (for Online talk! )


----------



## WeatherMan

Criterion has now released Patch 1. Make sure you patch when the game gets released mainstream tomorrow 

Oh BTW, just to let you know the game uses around 800 - 1.1GB of ram


----------



## Respital

Bootup05 said:


> Criterion has now released Patch 1. Make sure you patch when the game gets released mainstream tomorrow
> 
> Oh BTW, just to let you know the game uses around 800 - 1.1GB of ram



Wow, that game looks sick!

Nice screenshots too.

What is it called?


----------



## Blue

Nevakonaza said:


> i wonder if rockstar will ever release a patch that will give GTA IV Anti-aliasing?
> 
> i mean we didnt expect extra graphics settings in the last patch such as water detail etc so


 
Can't you force AA in the graphics drivers settings? I've not tried it but the AA doesn't really bother me. I do play at fairly high settings though. I would not mind if they released a patch for better performance. I feel that GTA IV should run better on my system. I play Crysis on high settings and it runs smoother then GTA IV.


----------



## Blue

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice screenshots there Bootup05,cant wait to see the vid
> 
> im currently addicted to GTA IV.ive played on it nearly all day lol on Multiplayer.
> 
> im not gonna bother with single player until more patches are released and its more stable.
> i lost all my save game having to re-install this damn game.
> it was fine when i first had it and now occasionaly it plays up since last patch.
> Rockstar games social club is the problem,keeps on crashing in Vista.


 
I'm currently playing it on My xbox 360. I've purchased it on my PC and my God son played and finished it on my PC. The reason I'm playing it on 360 when I have it on PC is because I bought the game the day it was released and I'm only currently 46% of the way through it. My daughters keep me very busy and I rarely get to play video games. It would suck to start over now. I'll play it on my PC the second time through. By my estimates that'll be in another year or so, LOL. But when I get the chance to play, I simply love it .

Edit:
I suppose I should have just edited my last post and added this there


----------



## WeatherMan

I think im a bit addicted to Burnout  

Uploading a 1.1GB 20min Online vid right now. Have a 1 hour gameplay vid (lower quality (WMM) 500MB) of Single Player Gameplay.

My system lets me game, upload and render, whist the host server encodes my uploaded vids  Uses 3.7GB of ram 

By the end of today I should have 3 vids posted. 

All movies are uploaded in wmv, ranging from 1 - 8Mbit quality, depending on Video length. The hour vid is 1Mbit, but is still pretty clear, the 20min vid is 8Mbit and looks crisp. (It should do for a 1.1GB file of only 20mins )

Im making another right now, probably 30mins long, online play, probably 5Mbit 

In the last day alone i've captured over 600GB of footage, and rendered over 5GB of wmv's 

At least my rig is stable


----------



## WeatherMan

Someone loan me an upline? 

Uploading at 88kbps is not fun.


----------



## DirtyD86

bootup, what's the story with FSX? i was lookin forward to playing with you


----------



## WeatherMan

I think i Pm'ed you about the mods a few days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll probably be online tonight, will you?


----------



## DirtyD86

the time difference makes it hard. i was furloughed from my job so i have been waking up at 6pm every day, so by the time i am even ready to play any games you are probably sound asleep 

drop me a PM anytime you see me on and we will eventually catch each other at the right time


----------



## WeatherMan

Its 6AM right now here, Am I asleep? 

I just took a new pic, call it a screenshot


----------



## WeatherMan

Update:

Right now, Vid 1 Uploading @ 66%
Vid 2 in que
Vid 3 Rendering


----------



## Shane

Blue said:


> Can't you force AA in the graphics drivers settings? I've not tried it but the AA doesn't really bother me. I do play at fairly high settings though. I would not mind if they released a patch for better performance. I feel that GTA IV should run better on my system. I play Crysis on high settings and it runs smoother then GTA IV.




nope it doesnt do anything  also SLI does not work yet for those who have SLI 

im realy hoping rockstar release a AA patch and provide some sort of protection for multiplayer,like punkbuster for example.


----------



## WeatherMan

http://www.viddler.com/explore/Bootup05/videos/2/


----------



## WeatherMan

Anyone know a decent free place to upload high quality video's BTW? 

This site keeps the quality, aspect ratio, but resises the damn frame! 

Oh and it takes about 6 hours to encode


----------



## Shane

I cant believe there isnt many GTA IV pc players here 







thats what i look like in Multiplayer


----------



## Kornowski

I play!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Kornowski said:


> I play!



So do I!


----------



## ducis

I used to play but didn't like it


----------



## ellanky

I know its not really a screenshot but its a bioshock wallpaper I made using my own screenshots [ taking out the health/eve bars was hard >< ] except of course the picture of the big daddy


----------



## ducis

aww that reminds me of how good bioshock was!


----------



## mep916

ellanky said:


> I know its not really a screenshot but its a bioshock wallpaper I made using my own screenshots [ taking out the health/eve bars was hard >< ] except of course the picture of the big daddy



Nice work.


----------



## ellanky

mep916 said:


> Nice work.



Thanks


----------



## 4NGU$

ellanky said:


> I know its not really a screenshot but its a bioshock wallpaper I made using my own screenshots [ taking out the health/eve bars was hard >< ]



couldn't you just turn the HUD of in game ?
just a thought 

nice work tho looks pro


----------



## ellanky

4NGU$ said:


> couldn't you just turn the HUD of in game ?
> just a thought
> 
> nice work tho looks pro



You can do that ?!

..great...


----------



## ducis

how did you take out the eve and hypo bars?


----------



## joelmagar

gotta put in some Diablo 2


----------



## ellanky

ducis said:


> how did you take out the eve and hypo bars?



With photoshop.. umm with the healing brush tool


----------



## skidude

As if more proof was needed that Oblivion is quite simply the most beautiful game ever made. Here are links to some screens, I left them at 1920x1200 so you can grasp the whole thing.


----------



## WeatherMan

Ack don't tempt me to get playing oblivon tonight!

I really can't be arsed to install all the mods! lol!


----------



## skidude

Its well worth it just to be able to sit back and look at views like that!


----------



## kookooshortman55

TF2 is such a great game when it comes to screenshots. Hahaha the death cam.






Who needs kneecaps?


----------



## ellanky

kookooshortman55 said:


> TF2 is such a great game when it comes to screenshots. Hahaha the death cam.
> 
> Who needs kneecaps?



lol

I wanna play TF2 !  D:


----------



## kookooshortman55

Haha speaking of TF2

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/05ca65b28ef430756351ec3d904bc3536d4cf5b2.png

Just made this in GMod


----------



## DirtyD86

TF2 has got to be one of the prettiest games i've ever seen


----------



## epidemik

hah nice, what version of gmod?
I havethe older, free one but i cant figure out how to make cool stuff with it =/


----------



## kookooshortman55

Haha yeah it's version 10 from Steam.  Only $10 so I thought I might as well.  Bit of a learning curve though, haha.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Kornowski

Just installing Mirror's Edge!


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Kornowski

Mirror's Edge. 1920 x 1200, Maxxed out with 4X AA;


----------



## WeatherMan

Nice shot!

What settings can you get away with with your SLi setup?

I can just about manage ^ Using 8AA, after that lag starts hapnin


----------



## ellanky

If you ever wondered what the rocket from from the Anti Tank looks like ;D








Good ol' BF2


----------



## Kornowski

I've not tried anything higher yet, I don't even know what my FPS was, but it was super smooth. I'll have to use FRAPs and find out. I did have to enable vSync though, as there was a load of tearing, you get that?


----------



## WeatherMan

Yeah that happens with my card on any games with huge buildings though lol. Take NFS (Any game) FEX, if theres strong vertical figures, theres going to be tearing with any setup with Disabled Vsync


----------



## ducis

cinematic mod 9.5 I was in there getting my screenie for the contest and I thought this lighting effect looked cool


----------



## Shane

ellanky said:


> If you ever wondered what the rocket from from the Anti Tank looks like ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good ol' BF2


haha good shot


----------



## DirtyD86

opening sequence from the original half life. one of the best games ever made. i'm playing through it again for probably the 20th time


----------



## WeatherMan

Can you not force AA? 

Knowing you I would have thought you would have modded the textures to make it look 10x better by now!  lol


----------



## mrjack

I hope Black Mesa: Source is released soon. Can't wait to play it!


----------



## Shane

half life was great,i remember playing that on the Ps2 a long long time ago


----------



## ducis

I've never had as much fun playing a game as I did with half life multiplayer


----------



## Kornowski

Some more Mirror's Edge. Scaled down from 1920 x 1200, maxxed out, 4X AA.

It's like a game photographer's wet dream!




































PhysX in this game are awesome!

I just ran through 'em;


----------



## Shane

that game does look rather sexy!

might get it.


----------



## bcoffee20

Nevakonaza said:


> that game does look rather sexy!
> 
> might get it.



wow i totaly agree. those shots looked amazing. how is the gameplay for it?


----------



## FairDoos

bcoffee20 said:


> wow i totaly agree. those shots looked amazing. how is the gameplay for it?



It is not bad actually i have it for Xbox but i can garuntee you will get a different feel for it if you play on PC its a great game i especially love the theme tune its amazing


----------



## Bob Jeffery

ducis said:


> I've never had as much fun playing a game as I did with half life multiplayer



I am one of the best hl1 multiplayer players in the world . No kidding any server I go to I can get on top pretty easy.


----------



## Invisible Man

I can't stop playing this game


----------



## DirtyD86

Invisible Man said:


> I can't stop playing this game



at first glance i thought the missiles were an extension of your gun. 


i was


----------



## Invisible Man

DirtyD86 said:


> at first glance i thought the missiles were an extension of your gun.
> 
> 
> i was


  I wish


----------



## DirtyD86

i guess this is the right place.... i just made my very first video.

http://contraildesigns.com/webimages/c130.wmv


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Invisible Man said:


> I can't stop playing this game



Frontlines?


----------



## Invisible Man

Fuel of war


----------



## DirtyD86

http://contraildesigns.com/webimages/c130demo.wmv

short little clip i just threw together. im thinking about doing a full length compilation of some more interesting clips


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Invisible Man said:


> Fuel of war



Ah, I know, I bought the game when it first came out, and uninstalled it because of the drivers issues and stuff.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

A couple of COD4 screens. 

Top of the board, mixture of kills, but before this was taken, I got a 15 kill streak with the sniper.





Threw a grenade from where I'm standing to where that door is. The person was in the stairwell.


----------



## MouSe

Good 'ole Call of Duty 2!


----------



## Shane

MouSe said:


> Good 'ole Call of Duty 2!



people still play that online?


----------



## MouSe

I know I don't...can't because it was my buddies copy and he already used the key to play online.


----------



## Shane

If he doesnt use the copy to play online with anymore it should work.


----------



## kookooshortman55

Yeah it's like #3 or something on XFire top games.


----------



## MouSe

Hmmmmm, might have to check that out. What kills me is it looks about as a good as CoD:WaW does. It's aged quite nicely.


----------



## kookooshortman55

Ehhhhh, I don't know about that.  COD:WAW is pretty sweet haha


----------



## MouSe

I said almost dangit!

I know how pretty is...don't make me take a pic.


----------



## kookooshortman55

Still, haha 

Just kidding


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some Garry's Mod fun.


----------



## kookooshortman55

The reason I got COD:WAW, the flamethrower 

Not really but it does look sick


----------



## DirtyD86

guess who?


----------



## ducis

how did you get that shot of mr. freeman?~????!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!


----------



## DirtyD86

ducis said:


> how did you get that shot of mr. freeman?~????!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!



it's from blue shift, the expansion for the original HL. you take the role of barney a security guard who can actually be seen banging on a door in the opening sequence of HL from the train.


----------



## ducis

DirtyD86 said:


> it's from blue shift, the expansion for the original HL. you take the role of barney a security guard who can actually be seen banging on a door in the opening sequence of HL from the train.



wasnt barney the guy who opened to door for you?


----------



## Kornowski

Just because I like it;


----------



## joelmagar

yeah, whats up with those gary's mod things, theyre almost completely different from the real game once the mods are put in.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some Warhammer screens.


----------



## DirtyD86

ducis said:


> wasnt barney the guy who opened to door for you?



nope, you can see him in the very beginning of half life while you are on the train. if you look to the left, you'll see him banging on a door on a small platform.


----------



## DirtyD86

here's another shot of freeman... this is when he is being thrown into the trash compactor. you get warped into a storage closet by mistake of the scientists and hear the conversation about hiding the body, what body? etc


----------



## teamhex

DirtyD86 said:


> here's another shot of freeman... this is when he is being thrown into the trash compactor. you get warped into a storage closet by mistake of the scientists and hear the conversation about hiding the body, what body? etc



The half life series owns, im thinking about replaying blue shift and opposing force.


----------



## skidude

Damn, I wish I had money or that they didn't charge for Warhammer because I really want to get back into MMO's..... I can't pay for either WoW, Warhammer or LOTRO.....


----------



## DirtyD86

teamhex said:


> The half life series owns, im thinking about replaying blue shift and opposing force.



hahaha that's what i've been doing the past week. played HL, opfor, and blue shift from start to finish. all three are great games. blue shift is a little on the short side though 

do you know of any good HL singleplayer mods?


----------



## teamhex

DirtyD86 said:


> hahaha that's what i've been doing the past week. played HL, opfor, and blue shift from start to finish. all three are great games. blue shift is a little on the short side though
> 
> do you know of any good HL singleplayer mods?



Man there was one where your the janitor, but its short too. Sven co-op is a good multi. I cant remember its been so long since iv played any hl game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

skidude said:


> Damn, I wish I had money or that they didn't charge for Warhammer because I really want to get back into MMO's..... I can't pay for either WoW, Warhammer or LOTRO.....



When you get the money, and if you decide to put it towards a monthly fee for a game, I strongly recommend Warhammer, it's well worth it, IMO.


----------



## Turbo10

This has to be my favourite and funniest garrys mod screenshots
XD


----------



## teamhex

g4m3rof1337 said:


> When you get the money, and if you decide to put it towards a monthly fee for a game, I strongly recommend Warhammer, it's well worth it, IMO.



Really? I hate it, its pretty much world of warcraft with a big PvP system. The graphics are horrid and it didn't seem to be that awesome of a PvP system. Out of all the games I like the PvP from WOW, the graphics from LOTRO, and the game play of SWG. To bad they always focus on one aspect of the game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

teamhex said:


> Really? I hate it, its pretty much world of warcraft with a big PvP system. The graphics are horrid and it didn't seem to be that awesome of a PvP system. Out of all the games I like the PvP from WOW, the graphics from LOTRO, and the game play of SWG. To bad they always focus on one aspect of the game.



The graphics and PvP system is better than WoW though. And give the game some time, it came out in September of 08 and it's already competition with WoW.


----------



## ducis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> The graphics and PvP system is better than WoW though. And give the game some time, it came out in September of 08 and it's already competition with WoW.



true that, wow has been around for like 4 years, and is therefore 4 years ahead in terms of patches and balancing as compared to everyone else


----------



## epidemik

I played one of gamers war trials and loved it. I thought the pvp wasreally well done. I didn't get very far into the game but I thouroghly enjoyed up to rank 9 on two different characters.

If I get an mmo this summer when I have more time to play, it will be war.


----------



## N3crosis

epidemik said:


> I played one of gamers war trials and loved it. I thought the pvp wasreally well done. I didn't get very far into the game but I thouroghly enjoyed up to rank 9 on two different characters.
> 
> If I get an mmo this summer when I have more time to play, it will be war.



Me too . Man I should really contribute to these screenshots, maybe I'll give a couple of BF 2142 ones tomorrow.


----------



## epidemik

How is bf 2142 doing now?
It didn't seem like it had a great start and there really hasn't been much talk about it =/. Are there still a lot of players?


----------



## N3crosis

epidemik said:


> How is bf 2142 doing now?
> It didn't seem like it had a great start and there really hasn't been much talk about it =/. Are there still a lot of players?



Yeah lol, there are plenty of players. Man I love that game so much . By the way, does CF have a vent server of some sort? If not I think I should uninstall it from my PC. 

Edit: When my friend and I play later today I'll take some screens if I remember.


----------



## skidude

In terms of artistic creativity, not engine power, WoW takes the cake.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Healing the flag carrier: 






Saying 'Your Welcome' sarcastically to someone who didn't thank me for rezzing them back to life, and healing them to full health:





Attacking the enemy flag carrier:





In a waterfall:





Lookin':





Character:





__________

GTA IV car flip, and yes, I landed it:






__________

Telling some twat to shut up, since he kept complaining that multiple people kept shooting him at once:













skidude said:


> In terms of artistic creativity, not engine power, WoW takes the cake.



If I wanted to play a cartoon-like game, I'd play TF2. 

They look the same..


----------



## kookooshortman55

TF2: Overkill


----------



## kookooshortman55

Oops, sorry for the large images. I just linked my XFire screenshots.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

w00t!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Playing some Left 4 Dead.
















I hid behind the Witch, so they would startle her.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

This was really awesome, because I was playing it on my 32'', and it's right in front of me.


----------



## Mez

g4m3rof1337 said:


> This was really awesome, because I was playing it on my 32'', and it's right in front of me.



I'm guessing the guy in the chopper is trying to kill you?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alien! Where? said:


> I'm guessing the guy in the chopper is trying to kill you?



Yup, he was chasing me.


Warning, lots of pictures. 


Here's how I spent my Friday night. 


Playing Left 4 Dead with friends and having a blast!


----------



## Vizy

i can't wait till custom maps are released for it


----------



## Shane

Vizy93 said:


> i can't wait till custom maps are released for it



how many maps are there?


----------



## thermophilis

Nevakonaza said:


> how many maps are there?



Right now there's four, but imo they don't get too repetitive because of the AI director. Although I can't wait for new maps either


----------



## kobaj

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yup, he was chasing me.
> 
> 
> Warning, lots of pictures.
> 
> 
> Here's how I spent my Friday night.
> 
> 
> Playing Left 4 Dead with friends and having a blast!
> 
> 
> *snip*



I must ask how you get your screenshots. As far as I'm aware l4d doesnt have the dedicated screenshot button (f12) like other source engine games. And its not in the options either...?


----------



## DirtyD86

kobaj said:


> i must ask how you get your screenshots. As far as i'm aware l4d doesnt have the dedicated screenshot button (f12) like other source engine games. And its not in the options either...?



fraps


----------



## g4m3rof1337

kobaj said:


> I must ask how you get your screenshots. As far as I'm aware l4d doesnt have the dedicated screenshot button (f12) like other source engine games. And its not in the options either...?





DirtyD86 said:


> fraps



Yup, Fraps with the FPS disabled on the screen, I have it on my G15 LCD instead.


----------



## joelmagar

how do you put pictures up without them being an attachment?


----------



## chibicitiberiu

kobaj said:


> I must ask how you get your screenshots. As far as I'm aware l4d doesnt have the dedicated screenshot button (f12) like other source engine games. And its not in the options either...?



"PrintScreen" key on you keyboard. Paste the image in any image editor you want.


----------



## mep916

joelmagar said:


> how do you put pictures up without them being an attachment?



Use Photobucket.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

joelmagar said:


> how do you put pictures up without them being an attachment?





mep916 said:


> Use Photobucket.



Yup, I use Photobucket.


----------



## kobaj

chibicitiberiu said:


> "PrintScreen" key on you keyboard. Paste the image in any image editor you want.



Heh, yeah, that works for a _single_ image, but I like to take more than one at a time. Besides, for some reason windows doesnt like to take tripple monitor wide print screens, they get all artifacted and sometimes dont even copy at all!



DirtyD86 said:


> fraps





g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yup, Fraps with the FPS disabled on the screen, I have it on my G15 LCD instead.



Ill check it out, thanks .


----------



## luckyedboy66

Flight simulator X over Hawaii







Airbus A320 somewhere over Italy


----------



## DirtyD86

luckyedboy66 said:


> Flight simulator X over Hawaii



i remember that mission. the landing is a complete pain in the ass. you have to slow to 60ish knots when you touch down or you'll hit the tree line :angry:


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Grabbed em while he was going up the ladder, then one of his teammates tried rescuing him, but then the railing broke and he fell down the shaft.


----------



## Shane

im not sure if i should pick up L4D or not,im bored atm.

i can remember briefly playing the demo,

Is there two teams? like one team is the zombies and the other is the killers?

or is it just one team....againsta the zombies?

also is there any kind of ranking system? are all weapons available at start?

Yeah there's COD5 zombie mode but i don't really see the point in it,there's no ranking system for it,and the levels just go on and on.
and unless your super good,many people don't get past level 17.


----------



## DirtyD86

Nevakonaza said:


> Is there two teams? like one team is the zombies and the other is the killers?



you can play both, a coop campaign and a versus mode where its survivors against zombies. its a fun game, but it gets old very quickly. i would have suggested it during the 29.99 weekend but i don't think it is worth the 49.99. your money is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## luckyedboy66

DirtyD86 said:


> i remember that mission. the landing is a complete pain in the ass. you have to slow to 60ish knots when you touch down or you'll hit the tree line :angry:



lol, im guessing you hit the tree line... i know i didnt crash, but i think i may have gone for a 2nd pass. did you ever see the whales that the instructor was taking about?


----------



## DirtyD86

luckyedboy66 said:


> lol, im guessing you hit the tree line... i know i didnt crash, but i think i may have gone for a 2nd pass. did you ever see the whales that the instructor was taking about?



didnt crash, i was on final and came in way too hot, before i touched down i realized i wouldn't have enough room so i rejoined the pattern and came in for another try. never saw the whale... although i confess i put autopilot on for a few minutes while i did other things so i wasn't really on the lookout. have you done the mission where you have to pick up the actress and your engine fails ?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> im not sure if i should pick up L4D or not,im bored atm.
> 
> i can remember briefly playing the demo,
> 
> Is there two teams? like one team is the zombies and the other is the killers?
> 
> or is it just one team....againsta the zombies?
> 
> also is there any kind of ranking system? are all weapons available at start?
> 
> Yeah there's COD5 zombie mode but i don't really see the point in it,there's no ranking system for it,and the levels just go on and on.
> and unless your super good,many people don't get past level 17.




I say it's worth it, it'll be the next CS, once the DLC comes out, and users start creating stuff. And it's different every time you play, with an automated AI director and stuff.


----------



## epidemik

I think 50$ is a little steep but when the free Dlc comes out, l4d will be darn near perfect as far as zombie games go. 

It's a ton of fun, especially when playing with people you know.


Btw, wow 700 pages!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Enemy Territory: Quake Wars. 










































These were taken in FFA, my capture button was also my melee button.


----------



## Justin

Little Big Planet

Super Mario Bros online custom level.




















GANGSTA!


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## DirtyD86

jnskyliner34 said:


> Little Big Planet
> 
> Super Mario Bros online custom level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GANGSTA!




that looks awesome. i really wish theyd port that game to PC


----------



## bm23

jnskyliner34 said:


> Little Big Planet
> 
> Super Mario Bros online custom level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GANGSTA!



what exactly do you do in that game? what's the gameplay like? 

edit: yay! 7000th reply


----------



## Justin

Little Big Planet is a platforming game. It has linear story mode and as you progress through levels, you collect items within levels like new materials, clothes/costumes to customize your sackboy(player) and objects to create your own custom levels to share online. 

It's an amazing game! It's worth getting if you like platforming games.


----------



## DirtyD86

just some random shots of what ive been playing lately. mirrors edge, thief3, and a HL2 mod called flipside which is pretty interesting. you play an escaped mental patient, and when you hit spacebar you go from wholesome sane guy to complete psycho whackjob. fun mod but the controls are pretty frustrating


----------



## epidemik

Hmm, flipside looks really interesting. Downloading it now 
Thanks!

Hopefully Ill catch you playing TF2 sometime soon.


----------



## Ramodkk

Damn, Mirror's Edge looks really nice. Is it worth the bucks?


----------



## DirtyD86

epidemik said:


> Hopefully Ill catch you playing TF2 sometime soon.



shouldn't be too hard, seems like its all i do 



ramodkk said:


> Damn, Mirror's Edge looks really nice. Is it worth the bucks?



it's fun but repetitive. try the demo, like zero punctuation said, play it over and over again and that's basically the game....


----------



## epidemik

From what I've heard, its too short. Which is lame cause its a sweet idea. I played it on a friends 360 and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## DirtyD86

epidemik said:


> From what I've heard, its too short. Which is lame cause its a sweet idea. I played it on a friends 360 and it was a lot of fun.



a couple things about it really frustrate me. for one, the controls are displayed as though you are playing xbox 360. it literally tells you to do a certain move and displays pictures of the button from the controller. i mean come on, if you're going to port it to PC at least put some effort into it. also the combat is just weird. you can only steal guns from enemies, and once you are done with it you have to drop it if you want to be able to move around. it is easily the best looking game i've ever played, and it runs pretty smoothly for looking as good as it does, but you experience everything the game has to offer in about 15 minutes


----------



## epidemik

That's sort of a shame. I really like the concept of firs person action rather than straight first person shooter.

How far are you in flipside, dirt? I played for about five minutes. It seems like it could be interesting. The graphics at kinda cool and so far the gameplay has been unique to some extent. 

To every one else, I don't want to endorse it yet but it doesn't hurt to download a free mod and try it yourself


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Played some Left 4 Dead earlier.


----------



## Respital

Nice screenshots there DirtyD86.


----------



## DirtyD86

Respital said:


> Nice screenshots there DirtyD86.



thanks man


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nothing out of the ordinary..


----------



## Shane

Great game 





















Is this game limited to 60fps? because i have Fraps running and it doesnt move off 60fps? Anyway to unlock this?


----------



## Kornowski

You got vSync enabled?


----------



## DirtyD86

do YOU know someone who runs?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> You got vSync enabled?



dunno il check...why does that limit fraps?

whats vSync anyway?


----------



## DirtyD86

Nevakonaza said:


> dunno il check...why does that limit fraps?
> 
> whats vSync anyway?



in a nutshell it keeps your screen aligned and prevents screen tearing, i personally never have it on, because it hurts FPS and screen tearing doesn't bother me at all


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I love reading the graffiti in Left 4 Dead.


----------



## joelmagar

some cs source       I'm craig christ















got a headshot on that one










probably the two coolest deathcam shots ive had


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some GTA IV fun.


----------



## Candy

A Far Cry 2 shot
Not full graphics my card doesnt like it, new card soon though


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Warning lots of pictures, blah blah blah.


----------



## Shane

Nice shots there g4m3rof1337,

I have not played World at war for around a month now,Just gave up.

I do however play COD4....and L4D! We need more L4D maps!!!!!!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice shots there g4m3rof1337,
> 
> I have not played World at war for around a month now,Just gave up.
> 
> I do however play COD4....and L4D! We need more L4D maps!!!!!!



I'm going to look into making some L4D maps, as well as getting a server up. 

And thanks.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I'm going to look into making some L4D maps, as well as getting a server up.
> 
> And thanks.



i thought there was only the offial maps you could use?...only when you search for maps on teh list only the oens coem up which they made?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> i thought there was only the offial maps you could use?...only when you search for maps on teh list only the oens coem up which they made?



There are some custom maps out already.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Having some fun.


----------



## Gareth

How far into GTA do you have to get to open up the second island? I am 20% into the game (took it slow) and would like to see a new part of the city.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Gareth said:


> How far into GTA do you have to get to open up the second island? I am 20% into the game (took it slow) and would like to see a new part of the city.



Wouldn't know, I'm a multiplayer guy.


----------



## Kornowski

Gareth said:


> How far into GTA do you have to get to open up the second island? I am 20% into the game (took it slow) and would like to see a new part of the city.



Not to far, I don't think. I wish it was a little longer though, I loved the missions, but I did 'em too fast. Guess I could always go it again...


----------



## WeatherMan

Damn, I was going to download GTAIV Tonight 

I can't now!!!!!!!! Argh


----------



## PabloTeK

Some n00b was messing around so I introduced him to the Garry's Mod nuke plugin


----------



## DirtyD86

i need to get into garys mod ...


----------



## N3crosis

DirtyD86 said:


> i need to get into garys mod ...



I just bought it, but I am absolutely horrendous at it. I should probably practice a bit.


----------



## DirtyD86

the learning curve is very steep from what i hear, i wouldn't feel bad if i were you


----------



## Bob Jeffery

DirtyD86 said:


> the learning curve is very steep from what i hear, i wouldn't feel bad if i were you



As long as you have played valve games its not very hard. The hard part is wiremod. Too much math....


----------



## wellhellothere

Still yet to submit something!  Just need a special moment in BF2, that'll do it


----------



## voyagerfan99

Has anyone gotten FEAR 2 yet?

I feel I'll have to post some screen shots. It totally kills the original FEAR!


----------



## Archangel

will post some screens when I'm home (and I got the time )   I did really enjoy fear 2, good game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Big Warhammer patch was released today.


----------



## computernoob1

Outside of Kvatch in Oblivion


----------



## joelmagar

just got Overlord yesterday. I love how some of your minions will use pumpkins as helmets lol. I just got the red minions today.


----------



## Gareth

Grand Theft Auto IV, looking pretty amazing I may add


----------



## patrickv

Turok


----------



## Shane

Wow i remember playing Turok...a long time ago and it was fun game :good:


----------



## mep916

Now that we're having actual screenshot contests, I've changed the title of this thread. It's simply the "Official Screenshot Thread"


----------



## g4m3rof1337

In scope, 1 shot, 2 kills.


----------



## ducis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> In scope, 1 shot, 2 kills.



hey I just got back into that game, just purely for the run and gun acog sniper aspect of it, do you have any tips for no-scopes on pc, (your favourite techniques)


----------



## WeatherMan

Thread Rename


----------



## DirtyD86

mep916 said:


> Now that we're having actual screenshot contests, I've changed the title of this thread. It's simply the "Official Screenshot Thread"



good change, it's been driving me nuts for a long time :good:


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ducis said:


> hey I just got back into that game, just purely for the run and gun acog sniper aspect of it, do you have any tips for no-scopes on pc, (your favourite techniques)



I'm pretty good with the ACOG sniper, but I barely hold my breath when sniping with the regular scope.


----------



## epidemik

DirtyD86 said:


> good change, it's been driving me nuts for a long time :good:



Haha, yeah me too. 

Ill get some HAWX screens up once its done dling.

EDIT: Hmm, hrm, print screen doesnt seem to be working


----------



## Irishwhistle




----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Irishwhistle

Look familiar?


----------



## N3crosis

Irishwhistle said:


> Look familiar?



I have never seen it before. Ever. Lol


----------



## epidemik

Some screens from the HAWX demo. 

Not looking good for this game  The graphics are awesome but gameplay/controls were pretty bad in the training mission. They got better in the actual mission...so we'll see. It'll be interesting to see what kind of scores it gets. Im imagining its a kind of either love it or hate it control system. 

I played with xbox 360 controller btw. 
















EDIT: Not sure why the second ones got resized smaller than the first...oh well, you get the picture (pun  )

Just realized i didnt upload a picture of the HORRIBLE 3rd person view that you HAVE to play with sometimes. Ill get that in the next batch (if i do another batch)


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## g4m3rof1337

He was chasing after one of our guys that had the intel, and I got em as he turned the corner.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Flar0n said:


> I have never seen it before. Ever. Lol



It's the HL2 car.


----------



## skidude

> Now that we're having actual screenshot contests, I've changed the title of this thread. It's simply the "Official Screenshot Thread"


Thanks mep, I've been wanting to do that for a few years now


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Warning, lots of pictures. 

GTA IV:


----------



## g4m3rof1337

UT3:
























































And a COD4 one:

Over the building.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337,How you get on that Airport with all those stunt jumps?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> g4m3rof1337,How you get on that Airport with all those stunt jumps?



Some mods in Multiplayer, some of the players were spawning stuff, that silver Infernus I was driving was invincible, lol.


----------



## bebopin64

yo g4m3rof1337 where does the infernous spawn.  i got it the one time after i finished the bernie quests but i cand find it again.  i keep going back there but i never find it.  where can i get it?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Oh, the Infernus I was referring to, was spawned by someone in the game.


----------



## Shane

Ah i see,Isnt those spawning mods considred hacks?

They can be fun,if someone spawns a car for you but alot of people are taking it too far now with pistols that shoot missiles and blow you half way across the map


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some more..

GTA IV:














































SourceForts:


























CSS:


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Continuing from the previous post..

COD4:






L4D:


----------



## DirtyD86

i thought this one was funny


----------



## g4m3rof1337

DirtyD86 said:


> i thought this one was funny



Hah, nice.


----------



## Kornowski

Lock On


----------



## Ramodkk

Is that a recently new game, Danny?


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Is that a recently new game, Danny?



Nope. It's actually pretty old, back of my box says it came out in 2003. Maybe it's because I stuck AA and AF on it?


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Maybe it's because I stuck AA and AF on it?



Woah Danny wait a second, getting ahead of yourself. I was gonna say it looked horrible 

Just kidding man, looks awesome! I love the circular scratches on the window, they add an aspect of realism.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Shane

That game looks quite good danny,Hows the control? Easy?

I was playing the Demo of HAWX a few days back,realy good actualy better than i expected but to control the jet properly you do realy need a Joystick.

The mouse just doesnt cut it


----------



## DirtyD86

g4m3rof1337 said:


>



apparently i am now playing TF2


----------



## Archangel

ramodkk said:


> Woah Danny wait a second, getting ahead of yourself. I was gonna say it looked horrible
> 
> Just kidding man, looks awesome! I love the circular scratches on the window, they add an aspect of realism.



the water is pretty well made in that video too.    altough, I didnt find it to feel particular realistic.  (planes are soooo easy to make look good in a game btw)  except when you fly really low over it, the surface doesnt change, wich I find to be a bit cheap tbh. 

I also found the game to become boring quite fast.  but maybe thats because I prefer dogfighting in a CFS, rather than shooting missles from a distance of 10 kilometers or so.  (boring!)

the game was really hard to run back in the day,..  (its from the time when I sill had 2 7800GTX's.  wich really struggeled to max the game when you flew over a city)


----------



## Cromewell

Lock On with labels on?! For shame! Crank that realism to 100% 

I used to play quite a bit, I'd fly 100feet or less in the mountain canyons in the Su-27 and ambush people that flew overhead with IR missiles. Good times


----------



## Archangel

ever landed (and took off again) a plane on a acre road Crom?   (when you hit the acres, your nosewheel breaks instantly, but on thos tiny roads it stays intact. )

I do really prefer IL2 tough...   but maybe thats because after playing Lock On for 3 months online, I still didnt find the function to fire misles. >.<   so I went to everyone with guns.


----------



## Cromewell

Yeah I landed on roads quite a bit actually. If you hit a hill when you land on those little dirt roads it can get ugly. The planes in the standard varsion really can't touch the grass, the nose wheel breaks or you just explode which is dumb. In flaming cliffs they changed the mechanics of the SU-25 and added an SU-25T, both of which both can land anywhere.

I made this one scenario map where there was 80KPH cross winds and the objective was to land an SU-25T with a full weapons payload (so your plane was really heavy). By the end we were able to land but only rarely without any damage. The most common damage was bursting all the tires and then losing control and scraping wing tips on the ground.


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Woah Danny wait a second, getting ahead of yourself. I was gonna say it looked horrible
> 
> Just kidding man, looks awesome! I love the circular scratches on the window, they add an aspect of realism.



Haha! 
Yeah, it's really good. Hard though! Get it and fly with me! It was only £5 here.



Nevakonaza said:


> That game looks quite good danny,Hows the control? Easy?
> 
> I was playing the Demo of HAWX a few days back,realy good actualy better than i expected but to control the jet properly you do realy need a Joystick.
> 
> The mouse just doesnt cut it



Easy-ish. Once you get all the buttons mapped how you want. I wouldn't play it without a joystick though. 

HAWX looks pretty good, but I've heard the gameplay is pretty bad. Is it?



Archangel said:


> the water is pretty well made in that video too.    altough, I didnt find it to feel particular realistic.  (planes are soooo easy to make look good in a game btw)  except when you fly really low over it, the surface doesnt change, wich I find to be a bit cheap tbh.
> 
> I also found the game to become boring quite fast.  but maybe thats because I prefer dogfighting in a CFS, rather than shooting missles from a distance of 10 kilometers or so.  (boring!)
> 
> the game was really hard to run back in the day,..  (its from the time when I sill had 2 7800GTX's.  wich really struggeled to max the game when you flew over a city)



Haha! I'm waiting for the new IL2, Stoked! 



Cromewell said:


> Lock On with labels on?! For shame! Crank that realism to 100%
> 
> I used to play quite a bit, I'd fly 100feet or less in the mountain canyons in the Su-27 and ambush people that flew overhead with IR missiles. Good times



 Fine! Haha!

I've seen there's two different modes for the radar, too. Realistic, which I have it on now and Arcade, what does arcade mode do?

Sweet! lol.
I can't figure out how to use the radar in anything other than the F15 though! Got any tips? Install it and give me some lessons!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Easy-ish. Once you get all the buttons mapped how you want. I wouldn't play it without a joystick though.
> 
> HAWX looks pretty good, but I've heard the gameplay is pretty bad. Is it?



I dont think the gameplay is bad at all,just the controls are hard with the mouse.

Cruising along


----------



## Cromewell

Arcade makes the radar more movie like. You get blips on it to show you where stuff is around you. It's pretty lame.

Do you have all the patches for the original release? I think 1.02 was the last patch they released. Give the training tracks a play through as well, they are pretty good but you have to read all of the text that pops up while you are flying (pause helps a lot).


----------



## Kornowski

I haven't patched it, I'll do that now though, thanks!

Ah, Ok. Sure thing, thanks man.


----------



## Cromewell

Maybe we can play on the weekend or something. I don't like not having my old joystick though  I had it set up to cycle through radar modes with a rotary dial on the throttle and guns/missile select and stuff on the joystick, another 2 rotary dials for panning the radar bug. I'll have to learn the actual key binds  I do like that LOMAC actually has default keybinds unlike IL2 which gives you a key reference card that says "User Defined" for pretty much everything.


----------



## Intel_man

Lock On's pretty sweet. I still don't understand how to fly the stupid Sukhoi's properly except pressing K and doing the Cobra.

IL2's also awesome. Love flying those spits. They're soo damn good at taking out the BF109's.


----------



## Kornowski

I've had to use the bindings  Though I've set some of my own, like I've set 'WASD' to slew the radar bug onto a target, handy as 'TAB' is lock!  

PM coming your way! 



Intel_man said:


> Lock On's pretty sweet. I still don't understand how to fly the stupid Sukhoi's properly except pressing K and doing the Cobra.



Haha, What?


----------



## Cromewell

If you fly an Su27 or 33 get up to about 400kph and press k and pull up you do a Kobra.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Irishwhistle

lol


----------



## kobaj

Irishwhistle said:


> *snip*
> 
> lol



Synergy I take it? What map !


----------



## kookooshortman55

What's that scrollbar you have going down the middle Irish?


----------



## Irishwhistle

kobaj said:


> Synergy I take it? What map !



No actually. It's this one. There's some awesome maps on that site btw.



kookooshortman55 said:


> What's that scrollbar you have going down the middle Irish?



I actually have no idea.  It might have something to do with my scroll wheel goes tips from side to side.


----------



## ducis

I always wondered why you play hl2dm until know


----------



## Irishwhistle

ducis said:


> until know



no, you don't know.


----------



## Shane

Is that HL2 deathmatch?


----------



## ducis

Irishwhistle said:


> no, you don't know.



eww???????


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> Is that HL2 deathmatch?



Yeah.



ducis said:


> eww???????



Whaaat?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I already had a heli out, and I got another one shortly after.


----------



## computernoob1

Fallout 3


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Halo 3:


----------



## Intel_man

UGH! I forgot to take a screenshot of Battlefield-Heroes again!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Crysis Wars:































COD4 FFA:


----------



## Kornowski

Cromewell said:


> If you fly an Su27 or 33 get up to about 400kph and press k and pull up you do a Kobra.



What's a kobra? lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

Intel_man said:


> UGH! I forgot to take a screenshot of Battlefield-Heroes again!



Lucky! I'm still waiting for my key... I doubt I'll ever get it.


----------



## ducis

g4m3r, is crysis wars any good?


----------



## Shane

Irishwhistle said:


> Lucky! I'm still waiting for my key... I doubt I'll ever get it.



Just registred for mine,said it will send one when an open slot becomes available or something.

might take a few years with the amount of people that want to try this game


----------



## Irishwhistle

Nevakonaza said:


> Just registred for mine,said it will send one when an open slot becomes available or something.
> 
> might take a few years with the amount of people that want to try this game



I've been waiting for about a month now I think and haven't heard anything.

Ah well! It's supposed to be out in April, I may just have to wait till then.


----------



## Intel_man

It's really fun. Addicting, and snipers are overpowered.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Intel_man said:


> It's really fun. Addicting, and snipers are overpowered.



Great, now give me your key.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ducis said:


> g4m3r, is crysis wars any good?



Yeah, I find it fun, it's unique.


----------



## ducis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yeah, I find it fun, it's unique.



could you rate it on a scale of 1-10 CSS being 11, runscape being 1, and TF2 being 10


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ducis said:


> could you rate it on a scale of 1-10 CSS being 11, runscape being 1, and TF2 being 10



Well, I play it on the settings you saw, with smooth FPS, I'll rate it an 11. Like I said, it's fun and unique, you can use your nanosuit to get strength, speed, invisibility, armor, and some others. You can also change your gun while you're holding it: your scope, silencer, flashlight or laser, rate of fire, stuff like that. And the maps are beautiful, spacious, and unique. 

If you're computer can run it, and you like the settings, I'd recommend it.


----------



## epidemik

Irishwhistle said:


> Lucky! I'm still waiting for my key... I doubt I'll ever get it.



When did you sign up?
I applied/got on the list a couple days ago...hopefully I'll get one soon.


----------



## Irishwhistle

epidemik said:


> When did you sign up?
> I applied/got on the list a couple days ago...hopefully I'll get one soon.



Around a month ago, so don't expect to get a key any time soon, most likely you'll just have to wait for the final thing in April.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## epidemik

I know its old news...but Fallout 3 is amazing.


----------



## Intel_man

Irishwhistle said:


> Around a month ago, so don't expect to get a key any time soon, most likely you'll just have to wait for the final thing in April.



I signed up on the site a LONG time ago. Way before it was in beta phase. But I applied for beta as soon as it was public.


----------



## patrickv

epidemik said:


> I know its old news...but Fallout 3 is amazing.



Fallout ?
haven't played this game in a while been busy with COD4 multiplayer


----------



## epidemik

Fallout 3 jumped ahead of COD4 on my priority list  

I haven't played COD4 in a long time. Im gonna have to get that out again. Looks like fun.


----------



## shenry

Looked through some of my TF2 screenshots and thought this one wasn't too bad.


----------



## Justin

lol his reaction. he's like "hmmm, i'm burning?"


----------



## Ramodkk

I think graphics-wise, Fallout 3 looks just like Oblivion does. IMHO CoD4 has better graphics.


----------



## epidemik

^^
Yeah, the first screen patric posted a few posts up looks amazing (COD4).


----------



## Intel_man

shenry said:


> Looked through some of my TF2 screenshots and thought this one wasn't too bad.



Is that Badwater Basin?


----------



## patrickv

Cods again
i love shooting down choppers





No that's not me  lol


----------



## DirtyD86

Intel_man said:


> Is that Badwater Basin?



yep right after the first checkpoint


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway: 










































Left 4 Dead:











Grand Theft Auto IV:
















Far Cry 2:












Crysis Wars:


----------



## computernoob1

epidemik said:


> I know its old news...but Fallout 3 is amazing.



Agreed  Except for the old news part 'cause I just got it on friday lol : P


----------



## Machin3

Brand New Game Coming out This Year:
*Dead Island*-looks sick ass hell


----------



## Shane

Yup i want to get that Dead island game,wonder what the minimum game specs will be?

Looks like it will be very demanding.


----------



## ducis

dead islands been "coming out later this year" for 5 years...


----------



## Backwoods166

ducis said:


> dead islands been "coming out later this year" for 5 years...



Is it made by blizzard?





j/k, at least blizzard games reign supreme.


----------



## ducis

Backwoods166 said:


> Is it made by blizzard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k, at least blizzard games reign supreme.



with graphics that pretty it could never be blizzard


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ducis said:


> with graphics that pretty it could never be blizzard



Hah!


----------



## Ramodkk

ducis said:


> with graphics that pretty it could never be blizzard



I agree, Blizzard doesn't have the best graphics. But they sure have an amazing gameplay. And just you wait for Starcraft II


----------



## ducis

blizzard usually release games so that anyone that can run windows 95 can play it.
They make more money doing things that way 

Blizzard was still 2D a year after TA came out


----------



## Ramodkk

Well, that's good. At least you don't have to upgrade your whole computer for the nth time just to play a game.

And about the Win95 example: they only have a couple games and as you said, time intervals between releases is pretty big. They have a big gap in time, their first bunch of games (Warcraft 1 & 2 and Diablo series) capable for Win95. Then it jumps to WC3, WoW. I'm sure you can't play those in Win 95.


----------



## DirtyD86

some of you may remember this game


----------



## Punk

Haaaaa

I use to play Goldeneye on the N64!!!! Great Multiplayer game!


----------



## patrickv

DirtyD86 said:


> some of you may remember this game



me me me me me
man that's a classic, that has to be the best James Bond game ever.
where's the golden gun at ? 

I remember when i owned my 64 I used to play this and  Mace64 - The Dark age











Midway, now I see why the started using weapons in Mortal kombat series


----------



## bcoffee20

gosh that james bond game was epic. i played that all the time, given i was still pretty freakin young when it came out but i still played it all day. i went over to a friends a lil bit ago and i never realized that you dont aim in that game. its just whoever pulls the trigger first haha. oh who cares for the golden gun when you could get the silver pp7


----------



## Shane

Wow Dirty that game looks great,i loved the bond games especialy the ones that  were on the PS2.


----------



## HumanMage

Here's a Battlefield Heroes screen I took..it's nothing special, just testing things


----------



## epidemik

DirtyD, is that the HL2 mod?
If it is, I just downloaded that yesterday but haven't gotten a chance to try it yet.


----------



## DirtyD86

epidemik said:


> DirtyD, is that the HL2 mod?
> If it is, I just downloaded that yesterday but haven't gotten a chance to try it yet.



nope its an emulator


----------



## Machin3

For those who have played Battlefield 1942, comes a new sequel: Battlefield 1943.

Battlefield 1942





Battlefield 1943





In-game action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM4Fh8X7IuY


----------



## Intel_man

Aw... love BF 1942. 

BF1943 is a joke... unlimited ammo, regenerating health... WTF IS THIS... BF HEROES RIP OFF?


----------



## ducis

Intel_man said:


> Aw... love BF 1942.
> 
> BF1943 is a joke... unlimited ammo, regenerating health... WTF IS THIS... BF HEROES RIP OFF?



agreed, I'll probably stick to battlefield 2


----------



## shenry

Intel_man said:


> Is that Badwater Basin?



Yeah it is.


----------



## Shane

BF 1943 looks intresting i might just get that,il see what the demos like first though.

I do hope they release a demo.


----------



## ScOuT

Brothers in Arms...Hell's Highway

OMG I love this game


----------



## DirtyD86

ScOuT said:


> Brothers in Arms...Hell's Highway
> 
> OMG I love this game



wow. be sure to hang onto this one for one of the screenshot contests.

that was a great game


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


>



Very nice,It seems from the last patch there is no more hackers,not from what ive seen anyway.

those damn hackers spawning cars,spawning pistols that fired grenades were annoying.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Very nice,It seems from the last patch there is no more hackers,not from what ive seen anyway.
> 
> those damn hackers spawning cars,spawning pistols that fired grenades were annoying.



Yeah, I only saw a few earlier.


I'm still waiting for an SLI patch, lol.


----------



## Shane

Left 4 Dead...not the easiest getting screenshots in this game when your under atack from about 100 zombies lol

Thats why some of them look blurd as they were all running

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Warrock


----------



## WeatherMan

Set fraps to auto screenshot every x seconds, pick out the good ones. You never have to press F10 again


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Set fraps to auto screenshot every x seconds, pick out the good ones. You never have to press F10 again



Will that cause lag though because i have noticed sometimes when i press my f10 key to screenshot in fraps it lags the game for a second and then its alright.


----------



## WeatherMan

You'll have to try it, It does in some games, but in my case with L4D it doesnt


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Will that cause lag though because i have noticed sometimes when i press my f10 key to screenshot in fraps it lags the game for a second and then its alright.



I have mine set to take a picture when I push down on the down arrow key on my N52TE. You may also want to look into turning down your grain filter or whatever it's called. Up to you.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## BigSteve702

was VERY VERY BORED in cs source, the other dude left the server cause he thought i was hacking, i was all alone and wanted to screw around before i went to bed. so i decided to make a smiley face, and somehow he turned into hitler. btw, thats integrated graphics! woo!


----------



## patrickv

0Wned !!


----------



## Kornowski

Bootup05 said:


>



Artifacting? That's what you get for buying an ATI card! lol

Don't hate me.


----------



## WeatherMan

Nope its the server I was on, i asked everyone and they all had it


----------



## bm23

Kornowski said:


> Artifacting? That's what you get for buying an ATI card! lol
> 
> Don't hate me.



does that happen a lot? was planning to get an ATI card for my next upgrade (which is when my current card cannot max out a game that i wana play )


----------



## WeatherMan

I've never had artifacts yet with this card, (only had it like 4 months) My first 80i card 

I went from a 8200LE > 7600GT > 8600GTS > 7900GTO > 8800GTS > 9600GT > 4850
Only difference from Nvidia I have a problem with is the AA forcing, you have to make a profile for each game separately and then launch your game through CCC. I don't bother too much hassle

Just play with in game AA


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Playing around in GTA, some are from when I created my own server.


----------



## Gareth

How do you play GTA IV multiplayer?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Gareth said:


> How do you play GTA IV multiplayer?



When you're in Single Player, go to your Phone, then find the Multiplayer option, then choose your settings.


----------



## N3crosis

g4m3rof1337 said:


> When you're in Single Player, go to your Phone, then find the Multiplayer option, then choose your settings.



We have to play GTA online sometime man, I haven't even tried it out but it looks fun as hell.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Artifacting? That's what you get for buying an ATI card! lol
> 
> Don't hate me.



My old ATI graphics did that, not as much, but it did it. My new card is epic.


----------



## epidemik

Kornowski said:


> Artifacting? That's what you get for buying an ATI card! lol
> 
> Don't hate me.



Psh, i've seen nVidia cards do that (but it does tend to be ATI  )

There was no respectable nVidia card on the market when I bought my card. Otherwise I woulda gone nVidia.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Here's a video from earlier:




I saved it with 'Web' graphics, opposed to 720p or 1080p.


----------



## DirtyD86

this screen might not look like anything special, but it's me on top in supreme commander online against 7 other people, well 4 v 4 more specifically. considering i had to suffer through a month of getting absolutely annihilated, this screen feels like a monumental achievement 







hawx. so far a pretty bleh game


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Shane

Awesome shots Gamer.

Btw whats your live id? il add you as friend if you fancy a game together some time.

Mine is Nevakonaza


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Awesome shots Gamer.
> 
> Btw whats your live id? il add you as friend if you fancy a game together some time.
> 
> Mine is Nevakonaza



Thanks, and I'll add you.

Also, not sure if you saw this or not, but it's my first GTA video I uploaded.







I saved it under 'Web' opposed to the HD quality.


----------



## epidemik

DirtyD, You bought hawx?

You fool.


----------



## bm23




----------



## patrickv

bm23 said:


>



hahah that's funny


----------



## Shane

WAW 

Couldnt of hurt that much


----------



## DirtyD86

epidemik said:


> DirtyD, You bought hawx?
> 
> You fool.



i know right 

the demo is even better than the game itself, somehow. 

it is arcade-ish on a level that i have never seen before. point jet at target, wait for lock, fire, repeat 1000 times.


----------



## DirtyD86

just saw this ... maybe the sniper update is coming soon eh?

can be seen at: http://www.teamfortress.com/


----------



## g4m3rof1337

DirtyD86 said:


> just saw this ... maybe the sniper update is coming soon eh?
> 
> can be seen at: http://www.teamfortress.com



That was posted on April 1st, but maybe it's real.


----------



## DirtyD86

g4m3rof1337 said:


> That was posted on April 1st, but maybe it's real.



oh damn didn't even notice that. i hope it's real.... could be hilarious


----------



## ducis

I don't know, a tf2 update doesnt sound like april fools shit, maybe if they said they where adding mechs or a new playable class???


----------



## DirtyD86

ducis said:


> I don't know, a tf2 update doesnt sound like april fools shit, maybe if they said they where adding mechs or a new playable class???



a mech with the firepower of a heavy, the speed of a scout, a level 3 sentry on each shoulder and the ability to fire remote detonated explosives like a demoman... that's the class i'm waiting for.


----------



## epidemik

Im 98% sure its a legit update. They talked more about it on April 2nd whereas if it had been a joke, they would have said JK on april 2nd. Looks good. Im excited (to get my pyro achievements cause everyones gonna play sniper and I'll just run around them.)


----------



## Redbull{wings}

That is until they oust your flame with their urine


----------



## DirtyD86

epidemik said:


> Im 98% sure its a legit update. They talked more about it on April 2nd whereas if it had been a joke, they would have said JK on april 2nd. Looks good. Im excited (to get my pyro achievements cause everyones gonna play sniper and I'll just run around them.)



lol good point. a server full of snipers is a pyros dream


----------



## Candy

This is probably old news but....Gold AK-47 anyone??


----------



## N3crosis

Candy said:


> This is probably old news but....Gold AK-47 anyone??



How did you get that?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

N3crosis said:


> How did you get that?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG0R6dYcHDo


----------



## Candy

N3crosis said:


> How did you get that?



Yeah I stumbled across the video on YouTube and had to check it out! It's pretty cool, apparently there's 8 of them around the map.


----------



## ducis

yeah if I had a golden ak-47 I'd almost definitely leave in a cave fully loaded so that one failed mercenary could  jizz all over it


----------



## tlarkin

Candy said:


> This is probably old news but....Gold AK-47 anyone??



Ug I hate how games always use a left hand model of rifles on a right handed person, bugs the hell outta me.

Anyway, a golden AK47 huh?  Well if it is like the golden gun on bond then yeah sign me up.  Otherwise you could probably buy 50 AK47s if not more for the price of one gold one....

This is FarCry 2 I take it?  I haven't played it yet, got mixed reviews so I decided not to buy it.   I'll wait till it hits the bargain bins.


----------



## Candy

tlarkin said:


> Ug I hate how games always use a left hand model of rifles on a right handed person, bugs the hell outta me.
> 
> Anyway, a golden AK47 huh?  Well if it is like the golden gun on bond then yeah sign me up.  Otherwise you could probably buy 50 AK47s if not more for the price of one gold one....
> 
> This is FarCry 2 I take it?  I haven't played it yet, got mixed reviews so I decided not to buy it.   I'll wait till it hits the bargain bins.



Nar you dont have to pay for it. They are just place in random locations around the map.


----------



## tlarkin

Candy said:


> Nar you dont have to pay for it. They are just place in random locations around the map.



LOL, sorry man, I meant in real life a golden AK47 would cost you probably more than it would be to buy 50 or 100 AK47s...


----------



## Candy

tlarkin said:


> LOL, sorry man, I meant in real life a golden AK47 would cost you probably more than it would be to buy 50 or 100 AK47s...



Hahah nar thats cool man, i kinda misunderstood you too lol.


----------



## tlarkin

Candy said:


> Hahah nar thats cool man, i kinda misunderstood you too lol.



Is nar an aussie thing or is it national talk like a pirate day?


----------



## Candy

tlarkin said:


> Is nar an aussie thing or is it national talk like a pirate day?



Lol i guess it must be an aussie thing. I just meant "no" haha. I keep getting caught out by the slang used in different countries. I just assume everyone uses the same words as us lol


----------



## tlarkin

Candy said:


> Lol i guess it must be an aussie thing. I just meant "no" haha. I keep getting caught out by the slang used in different countries. I just assume everyone uses the same words as us lol



hehe nope, and in fact I was just having a conversation about british slang the other day.  Apparently bollocks means balls, or that something is bad, but the dog's bollocks means something is fantastic, and it means the dog's balls.  I guess the logic behind it is that since a dog is always licking his balls then they must be fantastic so dog's bollocks = fanstastic.  

Yeah, well in America, licking balls is licking balls regardless of what you think it may taste like.

I also hear the word 'chopper' in the UK is slang for something that we in the USA would never guess.  We use the word chopper to describe certain motorcycles and of course Helicopters.


----------



## Kornowski

tlarkin said:


> Is nar an aussie thing or is it national talk like a pirate day?



We use Nar here, or Nah. Same thing.


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> We use Nar here, or Nah. Same thing.



I am going to start using Nar, and act all sophistamacated and stuff (work on my fake british accent).  

I still think it sounds like pirate talk lol


----------



## Geoff

tlarkin said:


> Is nar an aussie thing or is it national talk like a pirate day?





Candy said:


> Lol i guess it must be an aussie thing. I just meant "no" haha. I keep getting caught out by the slang used in different countries. I just assume everyone uses the same words as us lol





Kornowski said:


> We use Nar here, or Nah. Same thing.


Nah is what we use here 

Not sure what the farmers in Montana use though....


----------



## Kornowski

tlarkin said:


> I am going to start using Nar, and act all sophistamacated and stuff (work on my fake british accent).
> 
> I still think it sounds like pirate talk lol



Haha! Record it and let me hear it!


----------



## tlarkin

Kornowski said:


> Haha! Record it and let me hear it!



I do have a copy of audacity on my MBP....

However, I need to practice it A LOT more before I go around posting it on line, I want to be believable not horrible, hahaha.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## DirtyD86

ah, the glory of FSX


----------



## g4m3rof1337

DirtyD86 said:


> ah, the glory of FSX



Looks fun. Is the game playable with a controller or keyboard? Or is a joystick recommended?


----------



## DirtyD86

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Looks fun. Is the game playable with a controller or keyboard? Or is a joystick recommended?



keyboard and mouse is a major no no, there is a huge delay when you fly like that... a joystick or yoke is basically a must. the game isn't really fun, it's definitely a simulation and is definitely something you have to have a pre-existing interest in aviation to get any enjoyment out of at all. if you like flying you would go apeshit over it because the realism is as close as it will ever get on a home PC


----------



## Kornowski

Play LOMAC and you can actually use the gun! Pew Pew!


----------



## Shane




----------



## PabloTeK

Not much, but this is us getting 1 round (out of 24) against Dignitas.


----------



## Z1PPY




----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## Redbull{wings}

^can't wait to see them live


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Here's some from Battlefield Heroes. 

























































Recorded a video, but it was too large for Photobucket and YouTube couldn't upload it.


----------



## awildgoose

I have heaps of funny Crysis and Vegas 2 screenshots me and my cousin took while playing. I was in a Vtol and he jumped out and I went under and he parachuted onto me.


----------



## epidemik

Gamer, how are you liking BF:H?

Personally, i didnt think it was that great. No reason for me to play it instead of the games i currently play...Its decent for a free game but i pay for games anyways so i dont really need a poorly made free game.


----------



## awildgoose

Hey just wondering, what does everyone think of my screenshot? I've never posted on the screenshot thread, but I hope to do a lot, after my cousin came over, I suddenly like taking sweet looking and funny screenshots.

BTW my one is the Crysis warhead one two posts above.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


>



You play alot of FFA g4m3rof1337 ?

I dont realy like FFA,dont see the point of spawning and then getting blasted instantly like on some maps 

I only play Team Deathmatch ,Getting better at sniping.


----------



## Kornowski

I haven't played CoD4 in months!


----------



## ScOuT

Kornowski said:


> I haven't played CoD4 in months!



I just re-installed it after about a 7 month break..having a blast!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I haven't played CoD4 in months!



Too busy with Uni work eh dan?

Or been playin something else?


----------



## awildgoose

I liked it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> You play alot of FFA g4m3rof1337 ?
> 
> I dont realy like FFA,dont see the point of spawning and then getting blasted instantly like on some maps
> 
> I only play Team Deathmatch ,Getting better at sniping.



TBH, I'm not much of a team player, I make some exceptions in Halo, but in other games, it's FFA, I'm much better by myself.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Warhead!


----------



## awildgoose

^^^ where did you get the gun on the second PIC!? I have finished Warhead and I have absolutely no idea what that is, OMG I WANT IT!


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Too busy with Uni work eh dan?
> 
> Or been playin something else?



Bit of both really. I think I played it too much and got sick of it... lol.


----------



## Irishwhistle

awildgoose said:


> ^^^ where did you get the gun on the second PIC!? I have finished Warhead and I have absolutely no idea what that is, OMG I WANT IT!



That's a gauss rifle. You know at the part where the guy is rigging the explosives in the side of the rock and you're trying to hold off the aliens. I think that's where I got it the first time... there are several weapon stashes there, and it was in one of those stashes.

There's a list of all the weapons in the booklet that comes with the game... the the gauss rifle is my favorite though... it's awesome for sniping and destroys an alien in one shot if you aim carefully.


----------



## kookooshortman55

Gauss is sooo overpowered in MP though, haha.  But it's great, one of the only reasons I play Battlegrounds.  Gauss and sniping position all in the same spot.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Bit of both really. I think I played it too much and got sick of it... lol.



It does get boring sometimes,I don think they release enough maps


----------



## Archangel

Kornowski said:


> Bit of both really. I think I played it too much and got sick of it... lol.



soooo... you're finally going to admit I'm right then?


----------



## Shane

Me and Danny messing around on GTA IV 

Im tha getaway driver







[/IMG]






Danny kept doing something weird,i think he was trying to hump the pavement 






[/IMG]

Id had enough of all the humping in the end






[/IMG]

Hehe good game danny :good:


----------



## mep916

Nevakonaza said:


> Hehe good game danny :good:



haha. Awesome shots. Reminds me of that break dancing mess he was doin in cod4.


----------



## Shane

hehe ive only had the pleasure of playing cod4 with him once as of yet...It didn't go too well,i had not played  COD4 for ages back then.and i sucked big time anyway against fellow CF clan people 

I'm a disgrace to the CF clan name and should be shot on site.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Redbull{wings}

^ wow how did you do that?


----------



## WeatherMan

Don't know just kept fighting lucky really 

Just got 11mins in Hospital (No Mercy)


----------



## atheoshk

couple from crysis, only on high setting, accidently hit optimize settings and now i cant change it.


----------



## Scrubbrush

^great water greaphics kinda remind me of the ones from Empire Earth III


----------



## Scrubbrush

srry if the image doesnt work but heres the URL
http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/886261/empire-earth-iii/images/empire-earth-iii-20070225104814510.html


----------



## Scrubbrush

nope still not working. Just follow the URL the graphics r great... which is one reason why empire earth 3 is so much more dis liked than empire earth 2. The graphics freeze most computers solid, so you dont even get much of a chance to play it unless you have a gaming computer.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Scrubbrush said:


> nope still not working. Just follow the URL the graphics r great... which is one reason why empire earth 3 is so much more dis liked than empire earth 2. The graphics freeze most computers solid, so you dont even get much of a chance to play it unless you have a gaming computer.



Define gaming computer, because it doesn't look all that demanding to me.


----------



## Scrubbrush

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empire_Earth_III


----------



## Scrubbrush

-in response to irishwistle
those are the game requirements and specs from wikipedia
thought you might like to see them for yourself so you can get the most accurate sense of the game.


----------



## mep916

Scrubbrush said:


> -in response to irishwistle
> those are the game requirements and specs from wikipedia
> thought you might like to see them for yourself so you can get the most accurate sense of the game.



Please don't copy/paste entire articles into a post - just post the link. Thanks.


----------



## atheoshk

Scrubbrush said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empire_Earth_III



Um... i don't think mine could run that.


----------



## Kornowski

Archangel said:


> soooo... you're finally going to admit I'm right then?



Yes, Fine. You win, lol. If it means you'll leave me alone and stop being mean?



Nevakonaza said:


> Me and Danny messing around on GTA IV
> 
> Im tha getaway driver
> Danny kept doing something weird,i think he was trying to hump the pavement
> 
> 
> 
> Id had enough of all the humping in the end[/IMG]
> 
> Hehe good game danny :good:



Haha! Was awesome, man! Weird thing!? There's blatantly blood on the front of your car! Haha.



mep916 said:


> haha. Awesome shots. Reminds me of that break dancing mess he was doin in cod4.



Haha, I remember that. That was awesome. We spent a good few hours trying to get some screeshots!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Bootup05 said:


> Don't know just kept fighting lucky really
> 
> Just got 11mins in Hospital (No Mercy)



Apparently the programmers at Valve could only get 9 so that's pretty good.


----------



## awildgoose

That was fun.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Scrubbrush said:


> -in response to irishwistle
> those are the game requirements and specs from wikipedia
> thought you might like to see them for yourself so you can get the most accurate sense of the game.



Yeah, my computer could run that no prob, even with my old integrated graphics.

To me a gaming computer is:

Intel C2Q
4GB RAM
9800GT


----------



## Kornowski

I figured out why GTA was laggy, Shane. I had 4X AA and 16XAF enabled, lol. I guess the latest patch is fine.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Kornowski said:


> I figured out why GTA was laggy, Shane. I had 4X AA and 16XAF enabled, lol. I guess the latest patch is fine.



But where is the damn SLI patch!?


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> But where is the damn SLI patch!?



I know, right!? It's stupid.

Oh, I just played it then, and it's still laggy. I get maybe 25FPS is I'm lucky, then it'll drop down to 11. Then, when I'm dead and the screen goes all grey and slow-mo, I get 7FPS. It's pathetic.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I figured out why GTA was laggy, Shane. I had 4X AA and 16XAF enabled, lol. I guess the latest patch is fine.



ahh no wonder,i have not forced any AA on mine,because of the problems it causes,i just think its badly optimised or something.



Kornowski said:


> I know, right!? It's stupid.
> 
> Oh, I just played it then, and it's still laggy. I get maybe 25FPS is I'm lucky, then it'll drop down to 11. Then, when I'm dead and the screen goes all grey and slow-mo, I get 7FPS. It's pathetic.



I dont have any lag at all in the game,but i get 32fps,cant remember my exact settings from my head.

i get 17 fps when recording with fraps,but its still playable.

i can remember when i had my gt overclocked,i was getting just over 40fps which was a nice boost for free.

i dont understand why you only get 25fps usualy though danny,i mean i  get more than that and you have better mobo,probably better ram.

maybe its because i have 64 bit os?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Played some TF2 today...
















Yes sir, dead indeed. 









And of course, we all know who wins.


----------



## patrickv




----------



## Ramodkk

Damn, haven't played COD4 in ages! 

Hope my skills aren't too rusty, hehe


----------



## N3crosis

Irishwhistle said:


> Played some TF2 today...
> 
> And of course, we all know who wins.



I'm 100% sure I played a couple matches with you yesterday, your in game name is Irishwhistle right?


----------



## Kornowski

Some from GRID, scaled down from 1920 x 1200 with 4X AA.


----------



## Irishwhistle

N3crosis said:


> I'm 100% sure I played a couple matches with you yesterday, your in game name is Irishwhistle right?



Yessir! That would be correct... I was the medic who was running around getting killed all the time. I don't play very well as medic.


----------



## N3crosis

Irishwhistle said:


> Yessir! That would be correct... I was the medic who was running around getting killed all the time. I don't play very well as medic.



Haha I haven't even tried the medic yet, the only classes I've tried are the Heavy, Pyro, and Demoman.


----------



## ellanky

Rollercoaster Tycoon 2~


----------



## Redbull{wings}

^I used to play that all the time. A great game really.


----------



## Irishwhistle

N3crosis said:


> Haha I haven't even tried the medic yet, the only classes I've tried are the Heavy, Pyro, and Demoman.



Sniper and Engineer are really fun in the right spot.


----------



## Ramodkk

Agh, nice! I wanna play RCT2 now!

I used to play it all the time too


----------



## kookooshortman55

Haha I was just thinking I need to buy RCT3.  I have so many FPSs, it would be nice to just sit down and build a roller coaster.  Lol


----------



## Geoff

This is how much I own at TF2!


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];1238102 said:
			
		

> This is how much I own at TF2!



Nah, that's just how long you were playing it for.


----------



## Geoff

Irishwhistle said:


> Nah, that's just how long you were playing it for.


Nope, the round was the normal length and most of the people in the server played for the entire duration just as I did.


----------



## epidemik

109 kills with only 25 deaths is fairly impressive. Congrats.


----------



## WeatherMan

Kornowski said:


> Some from GRID, scaled down from 1920 x 1200 with 4X AA.



Damnit you make me want to play it again!! 

Hmmm


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];1238283 said:
			
		

> Nope, the round was the normal length and most of the people in the server played for the entire duration just as I did.



Okay, fair enough.


----------



## Geoff

epidemik said:


> 109 kills with only 25 deaths is fairly impressive. Congrats.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Candy

Ooh, GRID screenshots time! I'll have some up shortly


----------



## ScOuT

Here is a few shots of Rainbow 6 Vegas. I was going through all my games and found it...I have not played it in like 2 years Had to install it. Played it for like 40 minutes and got bored again Got a few good screen shots


----------



## Shane

i got to the part where your on the rooftop with your team thats thats as far as i got in that game.

i didnt know wth you had to do next lol


----------



## ScOuT

Nevakonaza said:


> i got to the part where your on the rooftop with your team thats thats as far as i got in that game.
> 
> i didnt know wth you had to do next lol



That's exactly where I jumped ship and gave up, probably going to uninstall it again just like 2 years ago


----------



## Archangel

Funny.,..  of all those Grid screenshots, I've yet got to see one where someone actually drives a TVR.    (you're all pussies!  )


----------



## Candy

Archangel said:


> Funny.,..  of all those Grid screenshots, I've yet got to see one where someone actually drives a TVR.    (you're all pussies!  )



Here's one 
I'll up load the rest I took later


----------



## Irishwhistle

The Freeman forgot to turn his AA on.  Ah well...






Guess who was on the TV?






YIKES! It's HIM!!!







The Ep2 forests look epicly awesome to me for some reason:











And, of course, one of my very favorite characters:


----------



## Glliw

Fun game, just got done beating it all.


----------



## ellanky

More RCT2~


----------



## Shane

Wow ellanky,I remember playing that game a looooooooooooooong time ago 

Very fun game


----------



## Irishwhistle

I enjoyed the free L4D Friday immensely... it's such a shame it doesn't like my internet though: 























I finally had to resort to single player... the lag was just that bad.


----------



## Shane

L4D is highly addicting 

My new look in GTA IV multiplayer


----------



## Shane




----------



## kookooshortman55

Dang, how does that game run?  I'm hoping that's on your new card haha.  That game raped my 8800 and I don't think I can overclock any more.


----------



## Shane

new card...no this game runs real nice on my rig,i get around 33-37 fps @ 1680x1050

and my card is back at stock atm too!,im thinking it was your processor the bottleneck not the card.

i dont think much of the game tbh,it has horrible movements,it seems cheap....the graphics look nice,exept the weapon hes holding,thats a fail i mean look at the graphicss it looks like something from cod2.

i wouldnt buy it!


----------



## Justin

Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots. I'll upload the rest tomorrow as my PS3 didn't transfer all my photos or export them properly for some odd reason.

Helipad on Shadow Moses Island. Deja Vu anyone? 





GEKKO! I hate fighting these things. Good thing I've got a Railgun now. 





Wolves about to attack me. They loved me at first but I kicked one of them. XD





Even when she's trying to kill you, Snake still manages time to take a photo of Screaming Beauty.


----------



## Shane

I remember playing Metal gear solid back on the PS1 ,Damn it was a great game!

I bet this game will not come to pc eh?


----------



## Justin

naw, playstation exclusive sorry. 

yeah MGS1 was awesome if it comes to the online playstation store, i'll buy it. i'm thinking about purchasing crash bandicoot warped from the ps store. only $8.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## Shane

Playin L4D,

BURN!






Thought i would mess around with some sprays ,as i didnt have one.











Some other dude done his,Looks awesome!


----------



## Justin

More Metal Gear Solid 4

Recognize these places? 









Amazing, after 10 years there's still blood on these corridor walls.


----------



## WeatherMan

Nope 

I want to play some Mirrors Edge now!

I wonder how my Dually will handle it 

Here we go


----------



## Shane

Bootup is there no demo of mirrors edge?


----------



## bm23

jnskyliner34 said:


> More Metal Gear Solid 4



alright, i just gota ask, again, how do you take screenshot for ps3 game? is it a built-in function for certain games?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Finished HL2:Ep2 today, here's some screenshots:
















(I think he was imitating a zombie or something)













I just have to ask... what the heck is up with the ending?!!!


----------



## Justin

bm23 said:


> alright, i just gota ask, again, how do you take screenshot for ps3 game? is it a built-in function for certain games?



You'll need the camera. Get it behind Sunny's desk during act 2,3 or 4 briefings using the metal gear mk.ii.


----------



## Respital

Unbelievable is when you get 6 kills within like 2 seconds.


----------



## kennebell347

what is that game respital?


----------



## kookooshortman55

Combat Arms.  Free fps, pretty fun.  The only thing I don't like is the fact that you have to rent the equipment.  Makes me feel obligated to play it haha


----------



## kennebell347

wow pretty good lookin game for free. im gonna try it out


----------



## kennebell347

i played it. pretty badass game


----------



## Shane

im gonna try that game out too! 

kennebell347,Have you tried Warrock?


----------



## kennebell347

no not yet. never heard of it. ill look it up when i get off for lunch


----------



## Justin

Some really bad Gran Turismo 5 Prologue screens. Captured using a digital camera. I know, it fails. 

The full game needs to have photo mode like in Gran Turismo 4.


----------



## kennebell347

i looked up warrock. looks just like combat arms. ill try it tonight.


----------



## Irishwhistle

kennebell347 said:


> looks just like combat arms



it's just not as good.


----------



## Respital

kennebell347 said:


> what is that game respital?





kookooshortman55 said:


> Combat Arms.  Free fps, pretty fun.  The only thing I don't like is the fact that you have to rent the equipment.  Makes me feel obligated to play it haha



Lol yeah but if depends how long you buy it for and it give you the chance to get use to one before switching, i've saved up over 50k which is a lot in that game lol. 



kennebell347 said:


> wow pretty good lookin game for free. im gonna try it out





kennebell347 said:


> i played it. pretty badass game





Nevakonaza said:


> im gonna try that game out too!
> 
> kennebell347,Have you tried Warrock?





Irishwhistle said:


> it's just not as good.




Looks like a lot of people like the game, we should have a CF clan or something maybe play each other i play like everyday now since that i'm sick lol.

Also, some more screens from it, i'm really getting good.


----------



## kennebell347

hey man my name is vort3c on combat arms if you ever wanna play. i have only played 4 games and my best game is like 49kills 9 deaths but everyone blew. the cf clan would be fun. i wont be on till later tonight though cause im puttin a new ring and pinion in my car.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Respital said:


> Looks like a lot of people like the game, we should have a CF clan or something maybe play each other i play like everyday now since that i'm sick lol.



It's pretty good for a free FPS, but not something I play very often. We need a CF TF2 clan.


----------



## Intel_man

I'm already in a TF2 clan... pm me if you guys are interested.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Intel_man said:


> I'm already in a TF2 clan... pm me if you guys are interested.



It'd have to be a CF clan though...


----------



## kennebell347

i dont have that game lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

kennebell347 said:


> i dont have that game lol



If you can you should seriously get it, it's great fun.


----------



## kennebell347

fine.... i will .... lol


----------



## kennebell347

are there a good amount of people on here that play? id like to be able to play with peeps


----------



## Irishwhistle

kennebell347 said:


> are there a good amount of people on here that play? id like to be able to play with peeps



Yeah, there's quite a few folks here that play it... I've played it with Omega and N3crosis before, but there's plenty of others too... I'd say there's enough for a clan. Ducis, EpidemiK, Dropkickmurphys, Mitch?, and kookooshortman55 all play play it according to their Steam pages.

It's such a shame you didn't get the Orange Box a while back... it was like ten bucks for the whole thing and it comes with hl2, hl2ep1, hl2ep2, portal, and tf2. Another multiplayer game you could try is hl2dm, you can get it free though Steam here: http://www.steampowered.com/nvidia/


----------



## kennebell347

well ill buy it if you guys play


----------



## TalgZ

here are mine)


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Shane

What game Bootup? Looks good.


----------



## WeatherMan

Dead Space 





No Ingame AA though, Not sure why.. 
If you're using an ATi card, and don't use their annoying driver / game AA forcing conundrum, which Is just a PITA..... then it's no AA for you or me.... & Still, 1920 x 1200 on an 26" still has horrible jaggies 

eg..





Maybe Im just an AA junkie.... I'd still prefer to run 4AA, 2AA at least..

Game reminds me a lot of PREY


----------



## kennebell347

well i bought tf2 and its downloading so hopefully you all are ready to play


----------



## Irishwhistle

kennebell347 said:


> well i bought tf2 and its downloading so hopefully you all are ready to play



I can't play tonight as I'm kinda busy, but I don't have much to do this weekend so I'll definitely have to play then.


----------



## WeatherMan

Can someone please tell me how the hell I'm supposed to get past this big in Chapter 3/4.





I have no idea how to get down there


----------



## kennebell347

your supposed to walk across that in the xbox 360 version


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanks i'll give it a go, do the asteroids need shooting?


----------



## kennebell347

no you need to hide behind the walls when they come. its a timing thing. keep hidin when they come and take your time and you should get across


----------



## Irishwhistle

kennebell347 said:


> no you need to hide behind the walls when they come. its a timing thing. keep hidin when they come and take your time and you should get across



I just love sequences like that... not.  like the one on the huge bridge in hl2, that was tough.


----------



## kennebell347

i never finished hl2. but yea those kind arent too fun


----------



## kennebell347

btw anyone who wants to add me on steam can. my name on there is Vort3c


----------



## WeatherMan

Thanks, I slept last night so I'll give it a go tonight 

I'll add you 

'Unable to find'


----------



## Shane

Some more GTA IV ....re-install reset my online character so il have to change that 
EDIT:

*Il Re-Upload these screenshots later,They were massive so il resize them.*
Anyone running GTA IV on windows 7 here? I get less FPS in 7 than Vista


----------



## kennebell347

oh my game name is Vort3c. but i log in with ascopeseyes. its a 8 year old account lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## WeatherMan

What game is that?

Killing Floor?


----------



## kennebell347

ya what game is that. looks cool


----------



## kookooshortman55

Yeah, Killing Floor.  I think it was just released a couple of days ago on Steam.  That game looks exactly like L4D on a different engine.  Even the character types look the same lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

kennebell347 said:


> oh my game name is Vort3c. but i log in with ascopeseyes. its a 8 year old account lol



okay, I added you.


----------



## kennebell347

i didnt get a freind request yet from anyone. mabye my junk is broke ;p


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, it's Killing Floor. It's really fun, a lot more scarier than L4D, and it has more weapons.


----------



## Shane

Im gonna wait until Steam release a trial demo or something for this game,It looks alright,i dont think the graphics look all that impressive though?


----------



## kennebell347

its better than most games. for 19 bux it looks pretty good


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Im gonna wait until Steam release a trial demo or something for this game,It looks alright,i dont think the graphics look all that impressive though?



The graphics look better when the images aren't resized, and I didn't tweak the settings at all.


----------



## kennebell347

i watched the high quality trailer for it. looks good to me. its no crysis but no game is graphics wise


----------



## g4m3rof1337

kennebell347 said:


> i watched the high quality trailer for it. looks good to me. its no crysis but no game is graphics wise



All games shouldn't be like Crysis, not everyone can handle games like Crysis.


----------



## kennebell347

i agree completely. but hopefully someday the average computer will evolve into a crysis killer so people can run games like that. but by that time there will be another game that those computers cant handle


----------



## Shane

Meh,I cant see myself getting this game,Looks like it will get boring after a week,I watched a gameplay trailer that someone uploaded on youtube and the "Im reloading" voice got very annoying...within a few seconds 

We will just have to see


----------



## Ramodkk

That game looks awesome!

Not liking the red HUD though...


----------



## kennebell347

i went ahead and got killing floor. i watched a few vids on youtube and it looks fun to me. i like co op games more than any other type so im sure ill like it


----------



## Irishwhistle

Look, old hardware (and software!)


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Irishwhistle said:


> Look, old hardware (and software!)



That looks like Half Life, but where did you found that?!?!?


----------



## Irishwhistle

chibicitiberiu said:


> That looks like Half Life, but where did you found that?!?!?



It's a custom hl2dm map... this one: http://www.map-factory.org/half-life-2/deathmatch/dm-amsterville-894 There's a bunch of buildings you can go in and one is a computer store.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Aastii

I just went in the CF server on CoD4 with a bunch of random people and this was the result...no prizes for guessing who i am 






[/URL] 

[/IMG]


----------



## g4m3rof1337

1 nade - 2 kills.


----------



## kennebell347

st some random screens i took today with all very high.


----------



## Machin3

g4m3rof1337 said:


> How's Killing Floor so far? Would you recommend it?


----------



## epidemik

Yeah, TBH, those screens you've posted don't make it look very appealing (at least not to me). 

Idk, something about it just doens't look good/fun and almost annoys me. I cant really describe it haha. 

But are you liking it?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Lol, the game is great, some of my friends prefer it over L4D already. It has a lot more weapons, it has a F.E.A.R. feeling, and it's only $20.


----------



## Shane

Looks like theres a storm brewing!


----------



## WeatherMan

What game is that lol ?

I have EA's Train Simulator thing and I think it's crap, is that TRAINZ?


----------



## Shane

Its Rail Simulator 

http://www.railsimulator.com/

Its quite good actualy,graphics are decent....controls are easy.

Lol i get around 115-120 fps in this game 

I tried Trainz 2006,Yes utter crap compaired to this game


----------



## WeatherMan

My game only limits me to a few stations 

So I downloaded it on EA Download Manager, spent around £30 for it. EA wouldnt let me activate with my brand new code they sent me, So I sent them an email got no reply lol


----------



## Shane

Keep emailing them!!!

Annoy them so much,I would! 

If they fail to reply again,Phone them and ask them what the hells going on!


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## lexmark

g4m3rof1337 said:


> ]




very nice, love the reflection on that dot


----------



## BigSteve702

played some nazi zombies today...





"aww buddy, give me a hug!"




even zombies can love. haha


----------



## BigSteve702

some more:

kasplat!





headshot:





"here puppy puppy"





creepy ass electric room





"I think I'll just hang around for a bit"





graphics aren't too bad...


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Kornowski

I think there's something wrong with your graphics card... Oh, wait. You're running ATI. It's Ok!


----------



## Aastii

Kornowski said:


> I think there's something wrong with your graphics card... Oh, wait. You're running ATI. It's Ok!



lmao nice one  so right


----------



## WeatherMan

Here we go 


What will you be saying when I order my GTX275 

I actually miss Nvidia TBH, the driver quality was so there, lol


----------



## Kornowski

Bootup05 said:


> What will you be saying when I order my GTX275



Congratulations.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Congratulations.



lol nVidia ftw!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Mining Helmet 










Stuck to the wall


----------



## lexmark

when did they add a bow in tf2?  

been a while since ive played


----------



## Geoff

lexmark said:


> when did they add a bow in tf2?
> 
> been a while since ive played


It was included with the Spy/Sniper update.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan

*WARNING*: Lots of DiRT ahead


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan

PS: Sorry for the septuple post


----------



## patrickv

Been rallying a bit !!


----------



## patrickv

lol, boot up and I been playing rally games !! what a coincidence


----------



## patrickv

ah, I forgot to add, good old sam


----------



## Shane

Does that game play well on a 9400GT Patrick?


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> Does that game play well on a 9400GT Patrick?



Actually Neva, it does, high settings, i really underestimated that video card, am not a heavy gamer but it seem to handle quite huge amount of games.


----------



## WeatherMan

Patrick what game is that rally game?

I can't decide wether its Sega Rally or an old CM game? lol


----------



## patrickv

Bootup05 said:


> Patrick what game is that rally game?
> 
> I can't decide wether its Sega Rally or an old CM game? lol



Yup, sega Rally, more of an arcade racer than a simulator


----------



## WeatherMan

I tried the demo of it a few months back, couldn't get into it, I can't remember why, probably because I sucked really hard at it


----------



## patrickv

Bootup05 said:


> I tried the demo of it a few months back, couldn't get into it, I can't remember why, probably because I sucked really hard at it



It is actually really hard honestly and am nearly giving up on it.
check what i wrote on my blog bout it, link


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## WeatherMan

There you go

Over 300 screenshots


----------



## epidemik

I think thats enough for a while now


----------



## WeatherMan

Sims 3


----------



## N3crosis

[-0MEGA-];1238102 said:
			
		

> This is how much I own at TF2!



I know that's a pretty old shot, but can someone tell me how to get that FPS monitor thingy shown at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Sims 3



How is it? I might get this 

I have not played any sims games since the first sims


----------



## PabloTeK

N3crosis said:


> I know that's a pretty old shot, but can someone tell me how to get that FPS monitor thingy shown at the bottom of the screen?



Run *net_graph 3* in console.


----------



## Aloush

Some Of My Sims 3 Screenshots


----------



## WeatherMan

I knew there was something up!

Whenever I alt tab back into the game my brightness level skyrockets. 

Aloush do you have the addon pack ?

I just got it last night


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Aloush

Bootup05 said:


> I knew there was something up!
> 
> Whenever I alt tab back into the game my brightness level skyrockets.
> 
> Aloush do you have the addon pack ?
> 
> I just got it last night




No where can i get it from?


----------



## kennebell347

is the sims 3 good? my girlfreind and i want to play a game both of us enjoy together. she doesnt like killin stuff. also i have played other sims games


----------



## ScOuT

Battle Stations Pacific demo from Steam...

Not too bad, actually kinda fun I played it for about 45 minutes and I might actually buy it. Try it out on Steam...it's a nice break from FPS games

Graphics are nice with everything maxed. Looked great 1680x1050 with 8xAA


----------



## Aloush

kennebell347 said:


> is the sims 3 good? my girlfreind and i want to play a game both of us enjoy together. she doesnt like killin stuff. also i have played other sims games



It is amazing
Well worth it
Best Game i have played in a long time
But saying that i am a sims fan 
But i would recommened it


----------



## kennebell347

ya i bought it and now she wont get off my computer lol


----------



## epidemik

Dominating 6 of 10 (and no i wasn't playing pyro the whole time). Sad part is we were still losing.


----------



## Shane

I cant get into that game....i dunno it just isnt my type of game 

I started playing Penumbra Overture today...wow this game is quite good, graphics are good.

It's a very scary game ,I'm only at the start of the game and already in some places it creeps me out 

It seems like there's always something behind you following...very scary.

I was walking and this zombie like dog attacked me,i hit it twice with my hammer and it dissapeared,I couldn't see it but can hear it somewhere 

Il post up some pics when i have Fraps installed again


----------



## Irishwhistle

epidemik said:


> Dominating 6 of 10 (and no i wasn't playing pyro the whole time). Sad part is we were still losing.



It's easy to dominate EVERYBODY when you're pyro... I did it yesterday. Of course it only works in arena mode.


----------



## epidemik

I guess im not that special after all. But it wasnt arena...and didnt play pyro the whole time...(ill be back with more excuses in a bit)

Psh, I'd like to see you dominate me just once


----------



## Redbull{wings}

epidemik said:


> I guess im not that special after all. But it wasnt arena...and didnt play pyro the whole time...(ill be back with more excuses in a bit)
> 
> Psh, I'd like to see you dominate me just once



I did it.

/brag


----------



## Irishwhistle

epidemik said:


> Psh, I'd like to see you dominate me just once



Maybe sometime when my little brother isn't hogging all the bandwidth playing insurgency... I hate wifi.


----------



## tuxify

epidemik said:


> Dominating 6 of 10 (and no i wasn't playing pyro the whole time). Sad part is we were still losing.



No wonder you were losing... You had Morgan on your team, and the gaming internet god Clint was on the other team.


----------



## Shane

Was playing in a room with some french guys...they were all speaking in french obviusly,anyway one asks me... Nevak francias?....i said hello, no im not french im english (Uk)

Then the admin kicks me......im sorry but i hope all french people are not like that 

Kicked because im not french....fail.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## kookooshortman55

No way . . . lol get a screenshot of you taunting with that hat!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

kookooshortman55 said:


> No way . . . lol get a screenshot of you taunting with that hat!



I was just in a game with it, and before the gates opened, I had a crowd of people around me saying how awesome it is, lol.


----------



## kookooshortman55

Dang . . . lol do you play that much?  My friend has been trying forever to get a hat.  I showed him your screenshot and he got pissed   Especially considering you managed to get 2.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

kookooshortman55 said:


> Dang . . . lol do you play that much?  My friend has been trying forever to get a hat.  I showed him your screenshot and he got pissed   Especially considering you managed to get 2.



Hah, I suppose I do then, I wanted a second hat, but was like I might not get one for a while since I just got one. I was wrong.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I was going great as a Spy today, taking out Heavies, Engineers, Sentries, and everything at control points, lol. Even snuck by a Demo that was stickying our door, and backstabbed em.


----------



## Ramodkk

Nevakonaza said:


> Then the admin kicks me......im sorry but i hope all french people are not like that
> 
> Kicked because im not french....fail.



Well, communication is important in multiplayer games although not much in a public CoD4 I'll give you that one. But I'm sure they're not like that in real life, with real people.


----------



## Irishwhistle

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I was going great as a Spy today, taking out Heavies, Engineers, Sentries, and everything at control points, lol. Even snuck by a Demo that was stickying our door, and backstabbed em.



Curses!  I've been wanting to play TF2 for 3 days now and it hasn't worked at all... I hate my ISP.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Was playing in a room with some french guys...they were all speaking in french obviusly,anyway one asks me... Nevak francias?....i said hello, no im not french im english (Uk)
> 
> Then the admin kicks me......im sorry but i hope all french people are not like that
> 
> Kicked because im not french....fail.



they knew if they didn't do that they would have to run away from you and your outstanding Britishness


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I was teabagging one of my teammates, and ended up making him give up and die, lol. 





Ended up knifing that guy.





See?





More fedora.





2 backstabs.





3 backstabs.


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## tuxify

Once AA3 stops being so buggy, I'll post up some screenshots, as it's so damned pretty.


----------



## kookooshortman55

Any news on Map Pack 2 that's coming out for WaW?  I saw it in an email about a week ago but haven't heard from it since.  It's out for XBox and PS3 now, I just haven't heard of the PC release.

How's the gameplay on AA3?  I think I might give it a go.


----------



## ScOuT

I saw the CoD WaW screen shots and had to throw a few up 

An arty round landed directly on top of me 






Hiding in the bushes trying to find a sniper that was just knocking people down


----------



## ScottALot

I ran across this in the new Star Wars game


----------



## epidemik

Takes skill to pull off a self assist.


----------



## kookooshortman55

So is WaW coming back up in popularity?  When it came out everyone hated it, I've been seeing more and more posts about it lately.  Also any news on Map Pack 2 for PC?  I heard about it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

kookooshortman55 said:


> So is WaW coming back up in popularity?  When it came out everyone hated it, I've been seeing more and more posts about it lately.  Also any news on Map Pack 2 for PC?  I heard about it a couple weeks ago.



Yeah, they started releasing Map Packs for it, 1 is out for all platforms, and 2 is only on 360 and PS3 atm, no word on PC.


----------



## Respital

Some screenshots of me owning in Combat Arms.


----------



## Shane

How is Combat arms? Ive not tried it.

Is it full of hackers like warrock is?

Warrock used to be good one time but it went downhill after they made changes and the hackers moved in


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> How is Combat arms? Ive not tried it.
> 
> Is it full of hackers like warrock is?
> 
> Warrock used to be good one time but it went downhill after they made changes and the hackers moved in


Warrock used to be great, ive been meaning to try combat arms but havent got around to it. Looks pretty sweet though..


----------



## Vizy

ehhh i've played it. The guns all feel the same. Now that they added weapons that could be bought with money the fairness factor is out too. There are a lot of hacks for it, just hit up youtube. It's really crappy gameplay (but extremely good for a f2p).

Going from something like cod to that is a letdown.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## [email protected]

Haha, i love that about the game, jumping from the helicopter has to be the most fun.


----------



## Justin

first 2 shots my name is jumping bunny rapids
last shot it's BANGbus


----------



## Shane

My new 4980 in action.....eats GTA IV for breakfast ...Love the new framerates.

Now is it just me or is this a DUDE WEARING A DRESS?


----------



## WeatherMan

What settings you running now?
You getting better FPS?
Are you running 1650 x 1080? Or is that screeny resized!

Sorry for the questions


----------



## Shane

Settings:

EDIT:Here we are.

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/shaneathome/GTAIV2009-06-2422-04-14-62.jpg


Am i getting better framerates? Hell yeah!
I was only getting 20-25fps in most places with my GT...with my new card usualy about 54 just driving around teh city..41fps in explosions like shown in the screenshots.

Its a very good card for the price.


----------



## WeatherMan

Nevermind scrub that post lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## g4m3rof1337

Here are some from the Arma 2 demo. 






















I haven't tweaked any settings, or controls, it's a bit confusing, lol.


----------



## Shane

I remember playing the first Arma and it was crap ....hows this one?

Trying crysis on my new card,Runs beautiful and get good framerates for once.

Resized from 1680x1050.


----------



## Kornowski

Holy shit, Shane! That's awesome!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Holy shit, Shane! That's awesome!



Its fantastic mate seriusly...i was not expecting it to be this good but it just handles everything so well..gta...crysis,Im yet to try Far cry 2 and brothers in arms:HH on it.


----------



## WeatherMan

You'll have no problems with Far Cry 2 lol.


----------



## Kornowski

Bootup05 said:


> You'll have no problems with Far Cry 2 lol.



Too bad it's the worst game ever made, Eh.


----------



## WeatherMan

So you prefer big rigs then?


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> You'll have no problems with Far Cry 2 lol.



I didnt have any with my GT,It ran it quite well actualy.



Kornowski said:


> Too bad it's the worst game ever made, Eh.



I actualy like it,Yeah the traveling across the map gets annoying all the time but i do like it.


----------



## Kornowski

Bootup05 said:


> So you prefer big rigs then?



Haha! Probably!


----------



## WeatherMan

LOL I thought that was Danny talking about big rigs then! 



> I actualy like it,Yeah the traveling across the map gets annoying all the time but i do like it.


----------



## Justin

Far Cry 2 = zzzzzz

PS3 save says I'm 9% complete and I've given up on the game already. Too damn boring.


----------



## The Chad

[/IMG]

Found this one hilarious


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Uh oh..
































I met up with a friend and he helped me out a bit, I'm a few hours into the trial, so I'm going to see how I like it, I'm already level 4.


----------



## awildgoose

Dam n00bs

I was a Tuaren, good times I was a hunter though. Just wait until you go to the Barrens, say Chuck Norris in Thunderbluff or the Barrens and then for a couple of hours you will here nothing but CN jokes.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some Battlefield Heroes pictures:


----------



## awildgoose

Is the flying and parachuting fun in that game?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

awildgoose said:


> Is the flying and parachuting fun in that game?



Yeah, you can shoot while landing in the parachute, and I think shoot while sitting on the wing, as well as flying the plane. 

So far it's fun, it's like TF2 with some extra features. 


And it's free.


----------



## awildgoose

What about the gameplay of it all?
Like walking around, looks a bit dodgey...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

awildgoose said:


> What about the gameplay of it all?
> Like walking around, looks a bit dodgey...



Seems normal to me. It's out of beta now.


----------



## awildgoose

Ah ok, I might download it. How big is it?
Add me on steam (if that's what you use) and we could play together?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

awildgoose said:


> Ah ok, I might download it. How big is it?
> Add me on steam (if that's what you use) and we could play together?



It's not that big, go to the website, install the plugin, then it'll do the rest. 

And sure, that'd be great, what's your ID?


----------



## awildgoose

Awildgoose. Everything of mine is awildgoose.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I decided to try another class, and ended up really liking it, and getting to almost level 7 within a few hours, not even.


----------



## awildgoose

Get this add-on called Quest-helper, it really helps with quests. It shows you where to go and what to get and such. Big help.

Still haven't added me on steam...


----------



## Shane

Far Cry 2 and GTA IV...resized from 1680 x1050 

































Im going to try the Teleport mod for FC2,Saves keep traveling across the map for an hour lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

awildgoose said:


> Get this add-on called Quest-helper, it really helps with quests. It shows you where to go and what to get and such. Big help.
> 
> Still haven't added me on steam...



My friend mentioned that when I first started playing. I tried the automatic installation, where I use another program to install it, and my game would crash when it was loading, so I tried manually, and got the same result. So it may be because I'm using the trial atm, but I'll more than likely end up subscribing. 



And I think you accepted my Steam request now, lol



Also, your pics look great Shane, you liking your new card?


----------



## Justin

Nevakonaza said:


> Im going to try the Teleport mod for FC2,Saves keep traveling across the map for an hour lol



teleport mod!?  i'm guessing it's only for PC. 

i want to continue playing far cry 2 but i cba to travel from place to place like you.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Also, your pics look great Shane, you liking your new card?



Loving it my friend,Its a beast.



jnskyliner34 said:


> teleport mod!?  i'm guessing it's only for PC.
> 
> i want to continue playing far cry 2 but i cba to travel from place to place like you.



Yeah i still have not tried it yet,been busy with other things but will try it out.

Unfurtunatly i think its only for pc,thats the good thing about pc games,you can easily modify the game files


----------



## computernoob1

Graphics are amazing


----------



## ducis

computernoob1 said:


> Graphics are amazing



I always found that the graphics in gta4 werent stylized enough. They end up looking like wannabe photo realistic when they could actually be photorealistic


----------



## computernoob1

ducis said:


> I always found that the graphics in gta4 werent stylized enough. They end up looking like wannabe photo realistic when they could actually be photorealistic


True, and the shadows are weird too, but it still beats most games


----------



## Aastii

This made us giggle



 



That is my corpse, one of the clan members shot me while i was crouched in the corner and becuase it was old school mode i got flown around into the corner and that is how i ended up 

Unfortunately, for taking that screenshot i got snook up on by the very same person that killed me 

I also started my WoW account back up 

In a week now i am level 30 paladin


----------



## Archangel

ducis said:


> I always found that the graphics in gta4 werent stylized enough. They end up looking like wannabe photo realistic when they could actually be photorealistic



I do think thats on purpose tough, so you can see its a game and not for real.


----------



## ducis

Archangel said:


> I do think thats on purpose tough, so you can see its a game and not for real.



my point was aside that.

my point was:
the graphical style of gta4 is too in between stylized (tf2) and photorealistic (cod4)


----------



## joelmagar

prototype has to be my favorite game right now


----------



## Archangel

ducis said:


> my point was aside that.
> 
> my point was:
> the graphical style of gta4 is too in between stylized (tf2) and photorealistic (cod4)



Hmmm, sorry, I couldnt make that up from what you wrote. :x 

all I read was, "the grafic's in GTA 4 arnt as good/realistic looking as they could've been"    
So i said that I think they did that on purpose.
but, well, nevermind me then!


----------



## mrjack

From a recent Team Fortress 2 game.


----------



## N3crosis

You guys are making me want to play WoW again.... . I still haven't activated my Warhammer Key either... I wonder if I can sell it..


----------



## Aastii

N3crosis said:


> You guys are making me want to play WoW again.... . I still haven't activated my Warhammer Key either... I wonder if I can sell it..



go buy a european server one, I am all alone over here only with irl people to play with


----------



## computernoob1

I found this hilarious
Jacob and Niko go to a bar and can barely stand up coming out of it : P
Took me like 10 minutes to get to the car 'cause Niko kept falling over : P


----------



## mrjack

Have you tried driving when Niko is drunk? The car starts veering to the side quite a bit.


----------



## computernoob1

mrjack said:


> Have you tried driving when Niko is drunk? The car starts veering to the side quite a bit.



Yeah LOL
Cops tried to pull me over twice on the way to Jacobs coffee shop : P
And I was in a turismo (the car that looks like a Ferrari) too so it was fun : P


----------



## awildgoose

Some Transformers pics. I have had the game a while, the graphics piss me off and the flying but I still like it.

Rocking out with Bumblebee:












		Code:
	

It's my donut B*tch3s


----------



## Kornowski

Haven't played in months!


----------



## Shane

Nice danny!

I play COD5 more than COD4 these days,i just like it better,i think the maps are better and i prefer WW2 FPS 

Ever thought of gettin it?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice danny!
> 
> I play COD5 more than COD4 these days,i just like it better,i think the maps are better and i prefer WW2 FPS
> 
> Ever thought of gettin it?



Nah, I've never liked the look of it. It looked exactly like 4 only with older weapons and some new weapons. Is it really that good?

I'm waiting for Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising! Stoked for that!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Nah, I've never liked the look of it. It looked exactly like 4 only with older weapons and some new weapons. Is it really that good?
> 
> I'm waiting for Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising! Stoked for that!



Well your right,It is basicly like a modded COD4 with older weapons,new maps etc but you also have the Zombie mode too which is fun.

Yeh that Operation Flashpoint looks good,Might just join you in the battlefield when it comes out


----------



## Shane

I just gave ARMA 2 demo a go....load of crap!

The graphics are good,its nice that the maps all open and it actualy makes you feel like your there in the action but the handling is no good,when you walk/run you sway from side to side so much that anyone would think the soldier your playing is drunk 

Currently playing on my 8800GT again for a bit,on high settings at 1680 x1050 this game is slugish....so it realy does demand more than the system req recomends.

cant wait to get back using my 4890.


----------



## ScOuT

Nevakonaza said:


> I just gave ARMA 2 demo a go....load of crap!



I second that...I got the demo from Steam and gave it a run.

***shakes head in disappointment***


----------



## Shane

ScOuT said:


> I second that...I got the demo from Steam and gave it a run.
> 
> ***shakes head in disappointment***



I doubt they will sell many copies,Ive seen/played better freeware games than this 

I should have expected this from the first ARMA though,that was a failiure.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> I just gave ARMA 2 demo a go....load of crap!
> 
> The graphics are good,its nice that the maps all open and it actualy makes you feel like your there in the action but the handling is no good,when you walk/run you sway from side to side so much that anyone would think the soldier your playing is drunk
> 
> Currently playing on my 8800GT again for a bit,on high settings at 1680 x1050 this game is slugish....so it realy does demand more than the system req recomends.
> 
> cant wait to get back using my 4890.





ScOuT said:


> I second that...I got the demo from Steam and gave it a run.
> 
> ***shakes head in disappointment***





Nevakonaza said:


> I doubt they will sell many copies,Ive seen/played better freeware games than this
> 
> I should have expected this from the first ARMA though,that was a failiure.



Am I the only one who likes good FPS games?
Arma 2 is awesome, yes it is heavy on your graphics card, but you can do everything! Fly planes, over 1000 people, *parachute and free-falling* and loads more. The AI act real-ish and physics are real. When you shoot someone out of a plane the plane actually does keep going, although it usually crashes soon. Just because it has over 9000 controls doesn't mean it's a bad game.


----------



## PabloTeK

IF ARMA2 is anything like AA3 then I'll be avoiding it, lots of controls is fine in say FSX where you can make a cuppa before being asked to do anything (I've done this, no joke) because at least you can take your time - and most of the keyboard is bound in FSX - to find the right key. In the heat of a firefight in an FPS having to search for a key IS NOT FUN because someone who has spent years doing a degree into the control set will probably kill you.


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Shane

Nice danny,Dunno about you but im one of those people who buy games play them for a bit and never finish them lol.
Ive got to re-install Hells highway.

i have my save game file so i can carry on from where i left off


----------



## Intel_man

The multiplayer for hell's highway is a bit iffy. Terrible mp game. The single player however is just stunning.


----------



## Justin

holy shrimp! the detail is amazing!


----------



## just a noob

had some fun with god mode an a minigun


----------



## Kornowski

jnskyliner34 said:


> holy shrimp! the detail is amazing!



Yeah, it's beautiful. It's graphically stunning and the gameplay is so intense I can't even describe it. It's so immersive! The sounds are so realistic, the characters have personality, the objectives are realisitc, the controls are simple yet effective, the whole game is just great. 11/10. 

I'll have to make a video sometime, just to try and show you what it's like. I'll do a montage type thing! But seriously, if you don't have it... GO BUY IT NOW!


----------



## N3crosis

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it's beautiful. It's graphically stunning and the gameplay is so intense I can't even describe it. It's so immersive! The sounds are so realistic, the characters have personality, the objectives are realisitc, the controls are simple yet effective, the whole game is just great. 11/10.
> 
> I'll have to make a video sometime, just to try and show you what it's like. I'll do a montage type thing! But seriously, if you don't have it... GO BUY IT NOW!



How long do you think it would take to play through the whole game/story? I'm looking to buy a new game that will last me a long time, and if the single player campaign isn't long, is the multi-player decent enough to kill some time?


----------



## Ramodkk

Better hurry with that video Danny! 

But yeah, I want to buy it too


----------



## Justin

i'm not really into WW2 shooters so i'll pass on it. i only play World at War because of nazi zombies.  and i'm going to buy ghostbusters the game next.


----------



## R2_Shot_U

Some WoW





and Crysis


----------



## Kornowski

For anybody that was thinking of getting BBIA: Hell's Highway, it's £5 delivered from Play 

http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/1009157/Brothers-In-Arms-3-Hell-Highway/Product.html



N3crosis said:


> How long do you think it would take to play through the whole game/story? I'm looking to buy a new game that will last me a long time, and if the single player campaign isn't long, is the multi-player decent enough to kill some time?



I'm not too sure how long it'd take, but there's a load of missions, and each mission has a few chapters in it, so there's a tonnes of gameplay! 

The MP is Ok, but it's a little buggy and there's hardly anybody that plays it. The SP is much, much better though!



Ramomar said:


> Better hurry with that video Danny!
> 
> But yeah, I want to buy it too



Haha, I'll try and do some today.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> For anybody that was thinking of getting BBIA: Hell's Highway, it's £5 delivered from Play
> 
> http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/1009157/Brothers-In-Arms-3-Hell-Highway/Product.html



wow thats one hell of a deal!


----------



## Kornowski

I know! 

Here's another shot;


----------



## Shane

Just looking on Play.com,alot of their stuff are quite cheap.

Never brought anything off of them before 

btw nice shot


----------



## Kornowski

Videos done! 

[YT]05nLRiMrCOU[/YT]


----------



## Shane

Danny....soemthing weird here...when i try to watch your clip my browsers..both firefox and IE crash?


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Danny....soemthing weird here...when i try to watch your clip my browsers..both firefox and IE crash?



That's odd, it works fine on mine. Are you watching it in the mini mode thing in this thread, or clicking it and watching it on YouTube?


----------



## awildgoose

Kornowski said:


> Videos done!
> 
> [YT]05nLRiMrCOU[/YT]



Wow nice graphics, looks like good gameplay, not bad.
Does look a bit cartoon-y, but still nice work.

Arma 2 Demo free-falling.
[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RnQmP4VZIXU&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RnQmP4VZIXU&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> That's odd, it works fine on mine. Are you watching it in the mini mode thing in this thread, or clicking it and watching it on YouTube?



I tried both ways...both crash my browsers,although i launched COD5 earlier and that crashed too.....hmm system problem.

EDIT:Okay a system restart seems to have fixed my problem ...dunno what the hell happned.

anyways great vid danny and awildgoose


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> I tried both ways...both crash my browsers,although i launched COD5 earlier and that crashed too.....hmm system problem.
> 
> EDIT:Okay a system restart seems to have fixed my problem ...dunno what the hell happned.
> 
> anyways great vid danny *and awildgoose*



Lol sif, you're just being nice
I think it's really bad, mostly cus I was too lazy to film the whole thing, although some of my other vids are actually pretty cool (can't link to my youtube page cus it will be marked as spam..) *cough* search 0Awildgoose in youtube */cough*


----------



## Redbull{wings}

For those who don't have Hell's Highway Steam is having a half-off sale on the game. Only $19.99!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Redbull{wings} said:


> For those who don't have Hell's Highway Steam is having a half-off sale on the game. Only $19.99!



Yeah, it's a fun game too!


----------



## ScOuT

Call of Duty: World at War map pack 2 is here! Very nice indeed. I like


----------



## Shane

Some COD:WOW Zombie and multi..

Lol this game was funny,we were waiting for ages for zombies,it went quiet and the one guy went downstairs for a gun,he then shouts......OMG run! Get back! Get back! lol ....then they all seem to come at the same time 

















And some Enemy Territory:Quake Wars.
This game is quite good,Shame most of the time there really isn't many people playing online 

















This is playing on my 8800GT,Still waiting for my RMA 4890...wish they would hurry up!


----------



## MouSe

*GTA 4-High Res Jaggies!*


----------



## awildgoose

Thought this was funny.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some WoW gameplay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU-RvjtdkCM
[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IU-RvjtdkCM&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IU-RvjtdkCM&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]

Also, for those who watch the video here, the description says that I was playing music while recording this, so FRAPS picked up on it and recorded it as well. So it may be in the middle and out of place, but it's what was playing at that moment when I wanted to test FRAPS.


----------



## awildgoose

Yay finally you got the youtube link working, I wonder how you got it working *cough* *cough*.


----------



## mrjack

For those irritated by the fact that GTAIV doesn't have anti-aliasing should keep an eye on the progress of the ENBSeries modifications. It's made by a Russian guy and so far he's got a test version of anti-aliasing for GTAIV and a bunch of other, yet to be released, stuff he's working on implementing.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

awildgoose said:


> Yay finally you got the youtube link working, I wonder how you got it working *cough* *cough*.



Thanks, lol.


----------



## awildgoose

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Thanks, lol.



No problem... or is it?


----------



## awildgoose

This is slowly turning into the movie thread...

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nL3XoJS1KFo&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nL3XoJS1KFo&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]

Great fun on Arma 2. I looked this up, apparently it _is_ possible.


----------



## mrjack

Now that I've gotten Spore and played quite a bit on all stages, I can say that the negative reviews are either out of proportion or I'm just one of the few that are able to enjoy the game. The stages prior to the Space stage are a bit short and I would really have liked to be able to evolve in the seas for a stage before crawling up on land. Despite that I do like it, especially the Space stage as I am very interested in astronomy and the thought of life in other galaxies.


----------



## MouSe

mrjack said:


> For those irritated by the fact that GTAIV doesn't have anti-aliasing should keep an eye on the progress of the ENBSeries modifications. It's made by a Russian guy and so far he's got a test version of anti-aliasing for GTAIV and a bunch of other, yet to be released, stuff he's working on implementing.



It doesn't bother me at all. I love the game and don't notice until I look at my screen caps


----------



## linkin

GAAAH, JAGGIES!!!!
Wait, GTA IV has no antialiasing? 

Can you force it with Nvidia Control Panel/Catalyst?


----------



## N3crosis

linkin93 said:


> GAAAH, JAGGIES!!!!
> Wait, GTA IV has no antialiasing?
> 
> Can you force it with Nvidia Control Panel/Catalyst?



Nope for both .


----------



## kazkepox

awildgoose said:


> This is slowly turning into the movie thread...
> 
> [YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nL3XoJS1KFo&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nL3XoJS1KFo&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]
> 
> Great fun on Arma 2. I looked this up, apparently it _is_ possible.



dude the graphics look amazing for that game (is that americas army? or some totally different game called arma2?) howd oyu get the demo?

also, i knid of wish there was a safer version of gta4 becaus ei absolutely love just driving around acting silly on that game. (never play storyline) also I am 15 so I am under parental guidance so I cant get it


----------



## awildgoose

kazkepox said:


> dude the graphics look amazing for that game (is that americas army? or some totally different game called arma2?) howd oyu get the demo?
> 
> also, i knid of wish there was a safer version of gta4 becaus ei absolutely love just driving around acting silly on that game. (never play storyline) also I am 15 so I am under parental guidance so I cant get it



Arma 2 and America's Army are two different games. That video is from Arma 2, the demo, which is free but I think it is MA. I got it from steam, so you can just put down that you are over 15, don't worry, they can't catch you and everybody does it anyway.


----------



## kazkepox

yeah my mom wouldnt care about the arma2 (mayhaps its multiplayer?) its just my sorrow for gta


----------



## linkin

those steam things never let me through... my bday is 26-10-1993 and they never ever let me in...


----------



## kazkepox

linkin93 said:


> those steam things never let me through... my bday is 26-10-1993 and they never ever let me in...


change the year to 1990 and your in


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Recorded some clips in BF Heroes earlier. 

[YT]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CCXEfifOgvo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CCXEfifOgvo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## awildgoose

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Recorded some clips in BF Heroes earlier.
> 
> [YT]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CCXEfifOgvo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CCXEfifOgvo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YT]



Nice work, looks good (the clip, the game...eh).
Yeh, this thread is defiantly turning into a movie thread.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

awildgoose said:


> Nice work, looks good (the clip, the game...eh).
> Yeh, this thread is defiantly turning into a movie thread.



Thanks. Since I just figured out how to record with FRAPS and post, lol, get used to it, lol.


----------



## awildgoose

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Thanks. Since *I just figured out* how to record with FRAPS *and post*, lol, get used to it, lol.



You figured out how to post from youtube? Ahh ok *cough cough*


----------



## g4m3rof1337

awildgoose said:


> You figured out how to post from youtube? Ahh ok *cough cough*



I figured out how to usr FRAPS, since every time I used it, it was laggy, it's just a little laggy when recording, but smooth when it's played back. I then said lol after the word post, referring to you helping me, and I already acknowledged you helping me with posting the YouTube link.



awildgoose said:


> Yay finally you got the youtube link working, I wonder how you got it working *cough* *cough*.





g4m3rof1337 said:


> Thanks, lol.


----------



## awildgoose

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I figured out how to usr FRAPS, since every time I used it, it was laggy, it's just a little laggy when recording, but smooth when it's played back. I then said lol after the word post, referring to you helping me, and I already acknowledged you helping me with posting the YouTube link.



I'm just taking the piss, I knew you knew how to use fraps and I know that you have already said thanks. Anyway, I was just writing out that I was coughing


----------



## computernoob1

Just installed Far Cry again.
And I must say the graphics are really amazing for 2004 (set every thing to very high).


----------



## ducis

what id give for another 2004...Doom 3, half life 2, farcry....in a way we kinda had that in 2007 with ep2, UT3, and crysis. maybe 2010 will continue the trend of awesome


----------



## Redbull{wings}

ducis said:


> what id give for another 2004...Doom 3, half life 2, farcry....in a way we kinda had that in 2007 with ep2, UT3, and crysis. maybe 2010 will continue the trend of awesome



Don't forget TF2 and Portal!


----------



## computernoob1

ducis said:


> what id give for another 2004...Doom 3, half life 2, farcry....in a way we kinda had that in 2007 with ep2, UT3, and crysis. maybe 2010 will continue the trend of awesome



Hopefully 
TES: 5 might come out in 2010


----------



## [email protected]

Halo 4?


----------



## kazkepox

ide like to bungie remake marathon


----------



## Shane

Ah i remember playing the first Far cry....realy good game.

it didnt requre much power either,i could max it out on a Radeon 9600 256mb


----------



## Justin

i played it on med/high on a 7300gs

i want a follow up game to quake 4. quake 4 was goooooooooooooood.


----------



## Vizy

I was playing dead space, and it just scares the shit out of me. I don't think i can finish that game. 

i had to tell someone.


----------



## Shane

Vizy93 said:


> I was playing dead space, and it just scares the shit out of me. I don't think i can finish that game.
> 
> i had to tell someone.



Thats another game ive got to try...I hate it how game developers dont even botehr with demos these days


----------



## Vizy

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats another game ive got to try...I hate it how game developers dont even botehr with demos these days




The over the shoulder thing isn't easy to get used to, maybe just for me because i've been on cod for so long. And it is scary, the way things just pop out at you, and when they lunge at you. Or when they play dead and pop out at you. I think i peed a little bit.


----------



## mrjack

computernoob1 said:


> Hopefully
> TES: 5 might come out in 2010



I can't wait for TES V to be released.

I'm also looking forward to Mass Effect 2. Drew Karpyshyn's Mass Effect books are good by the way, and they give you more information about the Mass Effect universe.


----------



## awildgoose

Started up GTA2 again.

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HZo4agWOVEs&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HZo4agWOVEs&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I recorded some nice footage from COD5 earlier, my FRAPS folder says 60GB, it was a lot of starting, stopping, and duds, so I have a lot of editing to do, and hopefully the final file will be allowed on YouTube.


----------



## awildgoose

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I recorded some nice footage from COD5 earlier, my FRAPS folder says 60GB, it was a lot of starting, stopping, and duds, so I have a lot of editing to do, and hopefully the final file will be allowed on YouTube.



Yeh it's always good to delete the raw file after you have compiled it, otherwise it gets huge (the folder).


----------



## computernoob1

mrjack said:


> I can't wait for TES V to be released.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to Mass Effect 2. Drew Karpyshyn's Mass Effect books are good by the way, and they give you more information about the Mass Effect universe.



Yeah mass effect 2 looks awesome.
Looks like there is going to be a lot of action compared to the first one


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Here's a short video of the Battle Bot I won for WoW.

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/luHDi8CZPJw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/luHDi8CZPJw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## kazkepox

I see you got the battle bot from game fuel


----------



## g4m3rof1337

kazkepox said:


> I see you got the battle bot from game fuel



Yup.


----------



## kazkepox

nice


----------



## R2_Shot_U

Heres some screens from Shadowrun


----------



## ducis

whats the verdict on shadow run? Im sure it must be fun owning controller n00bs!


----------



## zombine210

i though shadowrun was top-down view! wth? nvm, thinking of shadow grounds, lol
so, you get to use guns and magic?


----------



## computernoob1

ducis said:


> whats the verdict on shadow run? Im sure it must be fun owning controller n00bs!



They made it so it wouldn't be so easy to own xbox 360 users (they even gave xbox 360 users aimbot)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow...erences_between_Windows_and_Xbox_360_versions


----------



## R2_Shot_U

ducis said:


> whats the verdict on shadow run? Im sure it must be fun owning controller n00bs!



i can't tell if i own them or not because it doesnt tell you who is on xbox or pc lol



zombine210 said:


> i though shadowrun was top-down view! wth? nvm, thinking of shadow grounds, lol
> so, you get to use guns and magic?



yes guns and magic XD


----------



## Shane

Ship Simulator 2008

The graphics are not all that good,even maxed out and as you can see crappy framerates but its a good sim.











I hit the wall when leaving the dock  

Abandon ship!


----------



## ducis

[YT]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UBCrsaet-2Q&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UBCrsaet-2Q&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Shane

I think someones made the mistake


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> I think someones made the mistake



Lol yeh, wrong section i think.
or maybe there is a game that plays that song?


----------



## N3crosis

^ That looks really awesome, almost exactly like Warcraft 3 IMO lol.

G4m3r and I were playing some WoW earlier, and while coming back from the zeppelin I noticed some textures didn't load, so I got a screenshot of it .


----------



## The Chad

Some GTA pics 











[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## linkin

Is it just me or is Mr. Vercetti looking at the bikers @$$?

nice pics tho


----------



## Machin3

Out of all the GTA's that were made, I thought that Vice City had the best story line.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Some WoW shots. 

Some from my main:





















Then some from my second account I'm using to play with N3crosis.





















Got some new gear for my Pally earlier:


----------



## The Chad

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Out of all the GTA's that were made, I thought that Vice City had the best story line.



Yeah it definetly does! The way you start out low down and then slowly take over the city! So far it's the best but the map is too small for me  San Andreas map is the right size, enough room for planes



linkin93 said:


> Is it just me or is Mr. Vercetti looking at the bikers @$$?
> 
> nice pics tho



Look just to the right of the biker, there's a random head in the floor. I failed the mission on purpose to see if that would happen again, and it did!


----------



## awildgoose

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FcG65LCjTXk&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FcG65LCjTXk&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]

Just random shooting by me.


----------



## Quexos

Wow this thread looks cool. I'm currently playing Metroid Prime 3 on my Wii but I have no idea how to make a screen of my game so I'll leave it to your imaginations


----------



## awildgoose

Quexos said:


> Wow this thread looks cool. I'm currently playing Metroid Prime 3 on my Wii but I have no idea how to make a screen of my game so I'll leave it to your imaginations



All the games here are pretty much on PC, so that's how we get them onto this thread.


----------



## zombine210

N3crosis said:


> ^ That looks really awesome, almost exactly like Warcraft 3 IMO lol.
> 
> G4m3r and I were playing some WoW earlier, and while coming back from the zeppelin I noticed some textures didn't load, so I got a screenshot of it .



omg! is that Battlecat?


----------



## N3crosis

zombine210 said:


> omg! is that Battlecat?



It looks like one, I think it might be a reward from the trading card game. I'm not entirely sure though.


----------



## awildgoose

It's the rise of the Hueys!


----------



## linkin

Run Away!


----------



## awildgoose

No it's ok, they were on our side:good:


----------



## computernoob1

How come my FPS are never this high in game? : P


----------



## BigSteve702

woo love awping in the headshot only server! my skillz be increasing fast! haha


----------



## Fatback

Here are some of Call of Juarez Bound in Blood I just finished playing the demo it's a pretty good game but the demo was only like 10 minutes long.


----------



## Shane

I have the full game of that ....graphics are stunning dont you think?

I played it for around  mins so far lol,Not realy had much time to game.


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> I have the full game of that ....graphics are stunning dont you think?
> 
> I played it for around  mins so far lol,Not realy had much time to game.



Yea the graphics are really good and my 4850 didn't have a problem maxing it out as you can see from the FPS in the top left corner. I might consider buying it since I only own one PC game so I'm looking for some good ones to buy. I already know I'm going to get Moto GP 08 I just downloaded the demo it's pretty good and it's only $8 at newegg so it's a good deal.


----------



## ducis

be warned though, call of juarez is pretty short


----------



## Fatback

ducis said:


> be warned though, call of juarez is pretty short



I kind of figured that after playing the first one which I finished in about 3 hours. 

My friend gave me Fear 2 today I had to use a crack so I can play it since the key was no good any more it might be illegal but I've done worse before. Besides if I pay for a game I should be able to use it how ever much I wont I understand that they would lose business because people would just trade games and such but its still not fair this is one big reason I have always stuck to console gaming.


Here is some more screen shots from a couple of games


Fear 2 I only played for like 30 minutes then I started getting scared






Moto GP 08(Demo)





this is what happens when you do I welly going 289kph/179mph





GTR Evolution not a bad game but it has issues(Demo) 





NecroVision terrible game but pretty good graphics :gunDemo)









Hawk its fun playing with my flight controls(Demo)


----------



## Shane

Im gonna give Fear 2 Demo a try  :good:


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> Im gonna give Fear 2 Demo a try  :good:



Go ahead it's a good game but it freaks me out a little I still can't play in the dark.


----------



## ducis

nothings ever scared me like stalker has, nothing. Stephen King is as close as it gets


----------



## Shane

I tried the demo and i must say.....wow this game is creepy,Its dark so its pretty hard to see around most places,Then you keep hearing things behind you.

I was walking through this hallway and heard something behind me,i looked and nothing was there and then i heard something again and turned around and something ugly was realy close and then it dissapeared.

The onlything that irritates me about this game is the snipers,how the hell do you zoom in with the sniper rifle?

Resized from 1980x1050























If i can find this game cheap,Il probably pick it up


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> I tried the demo and i must say.....wow this game is creepy,Its dark so its pretty hard to see around most places,Then you keep hearing things behind you.
> 
> I was walking through this hallway and heard something behind me,i looked and nothing was there and then i heard something again and turned around and something ugly was realy close and then it dissapeared.
> 
> The onlything that irritates me about this game is the snipers,how the hell do you zoom in with the sniper rifle?
> 
> Resized from 1980x1050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i can find this game cheap,Il probably pick it up




Yea the game is creepy I really don't like that little girl. I had the same problem with the sniper I have been trying to get my 360 controller to work but I don't guess the game supports it. Its hard for me to play with my keyboard and mouse since my keyboard is on my lap and my mouse is on the arm of my chair is I pretty much have to use the controller to play. Newegg has it for $36 but I wouldn't pay anymore then $20-$25.

BTW nice screen shots


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Fatback said:


> Yea the game is creepy I really don't like that little girl. I had the same problem with the sniper I have been trying to get my 360 controller to work but I don't guess the game supports it. Its hard for me to play with my keyboard and mouse since my keyboard is on my lap and my mouse is on the arm of my chair is I pretty much have to use the controller to play. Newegg has it for $36 but I wouldn't pay anymore then $20-$25.
> 
> BTW nice screen shots



Why is your keyboard on your lap, and the mouse on the arm?


----------



## Fatback

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Why is your keyboard on your lap, and the mouse on the arm?



Maybe some Pics would be better then telling you lol

This is my computer and TV/Monitor





This is where I sit which is about 5 feet away


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> this is what happens when you do I welly going 289mph



how the hell do you go 289mph on a motorbike, even a racing one?

Do you not mean kph? if it is mph, that is an inaccurate game 

as to scary games, i thought fear was ok, i haven't played fear 2 yet. I think though that ravenholme in half life 2 is scarier than that first time. It took me 2 goes to do it, it was so damn scary. It didn't help that i forced myself to play in the dark for effect and atmosphere


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> how the hell do you go 289mph on a motorbike, even a racing one?
> 
> Do you not mean kph? if it is mph, that is an inaccurate game
> 
> as to scary games, i thought fear was ok, i haven't played fear 2 yet. I think though that ravenholme in half life 2 is scarier than that first time. It took me 2 goes to do it, it was so damn scary. It didn't help that i forced myself to play in the dark for effect and atmosphere



Yea your right its kph I never noticed that I always thought it was mph but the default is set to kph and you have to change the setting in options. I always thought that seem really high to. 

289kph=179mph


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> Yea your right its kph I never noticed that I always thought it was mph but the default is set to kph and you have to change the setting in options. I always thought that seem really high to.
> 
> 289kph=179mph



lmao was going to say 

on forza i got me an audi the other day, RS4, did it up full without any downforce on and got it 0-60 under 2 seconds and top out at 236... bike wouldn't do that


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> lmao was going to say
> 
> on forza i got me an audi the other day, RS4, did it up full without any downforce on and got it 0-60 under 2 seconds and top out at 236... bike wouldn't do that



I love Forza drifting is my favorite thing to do on there I have even one a drifting tournament. I have seen people do that with the Audi RS4 they always beat me off the line but can never keep up with me in my Ford GT40.


----------



## Kosh

Aastii said:


> 0-60 under 2 seconds and top out at 236... bike wouldn't do that




dont know about that http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOWhtVuccMI&feature=related


----------



## Fatback

Kosh said:


> dont know about that http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOWhtVuccMI&feature=related



That this is fast he couldn't even go full speed because he couldn't keep the front tire on the ground.


----------



## Kosh

yeah that part was wild he said he had to let up on the throttle.then he slid up on the seat and got right back in it.all i know is someone would be shoveling the mess out of my pants if i was driving it.


----------



## Fatback

Kosh said:


> yeah that part was wild he said he had to let up on the throttle.then he slid up on the seat and got right back in it.all i know is someone would be shoveling the mess out of my pants if i was driving it.



Yea you got that right they don't even have the boost or the HP turned up all the way I bet that thing could hit near 300mph if they added some weight to the front.


----------



## Kosh

what hit near 200mph look at the video page again.i think it went a bit over 200mph lol.


Fastest Mile- 256.79 MPH on a Turbo Hayabusa


----------



## Fatback

Kosh said:


> what hit near 200mph look at the video page again.i think it went a bit over 200mph lol.
> 
> 
> Fastest Mile- 256.79 MPH on a Turbo Hayabusa



I meant 300mph sorry about that I have road my dads bike and it does about 180mph and I'm to scared to go over 130mhp.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Owning with the bow, I ended up leading the cart half way with the bow, lol.






My tele kept getting used, it was used about 40 times by the time the round ended.


----------



## Fatback

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Owning with the bow, I ended up leading the cart half way with the bow, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tele kept getting used, it was used about 40 times by the time the round ended.



Man I miss that game I had it on 360 when it first came out I played the heck out of it but when call of duty 4 came out I need something to trade I regret it now. On the bright side it is only $20 on newegg so I will probably pick it up next month we will have to get together and kick some but.

Edit: Can you use the 360 controller for it on PC


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Fatback said:


> Man I miss that game I had it on 360 when it first came out I played the heck out of it but when call of duty 4 came out I need something to trade I regret it now. On the bright side it is only $20 on newegg so I will probably pick it up next month we will have to get together and kick some but.



Totally, add me on Steam when you get it.



Fatback said:


> Edit: Can you use the 360 controller for it on PC



Yeah, if you want to use a wireless one, you'll need the USB adapter.


----------



## Fatback

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Totally, add me on Steam when you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you want to use a wireless one, you'll need the USB adapter.



I have a wired controller so I guess I'm good to go and when I get it I will let you know.


----------



## TechShark

Nevakonaza said:


> I tried the demo and i must say.....wow this game is creepy,Its dark so its pretty hard to see around most places,Then you keep hearing things behind you.
> 
> I was walking through this hallway and heard something behind me,i looked and nothing was there and then i heard something again and turned around and something ugly was realy close and then it dissapeared.
> 
> The onlything that irritates me about this game is the snipers,how the hell do you zoom in with the sniper rifle?
> 
> Resized from 1980x1050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i can find this game cheap,Il probably pick it up



what game is this? looks right up my alley!


----------



## Aastii

TechShark said:


> what game is this? looks right up my alley!



fear 2: project origin


----------



## andythelandy

Some shots From Call of Juarez demo. Graphics are real nice id say as good as far cry 2 but unlike far cry and i can max it out at 1680x1050 which is nice. Also seems to play well its a bit different but its good fun.









Aww dang how do i make them show up in the post?:S


----------



## Shane

Im adding modified cars into GTA IV 

Its very easy to add custom cars using SparkIV tool,Theres loads of cars that can be downloaded too,Shame some of them dont mod right though into the game 


























As you can see,Im using the car spawner tool aswell to make things easier! 

Anyone else modded theirs?


----------



## Justin

nice scirocco


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


> nice scirocco



Nah the mini owns it 

I want that Golf in real life


----------



## Dystopia

awildgoose said:


> Am I the only one who likes good FPS games?
> Arma 2 is awesome, yes it is heavy on your graphics card, but you can do everything! Fly planes, over 1000 people, *parachute and free-falling* and loads more. The AI act real-ish and physics are real. When you shoot someone out of a plane the plane actually does keep going, although it usually crashes soon. Just because it has over 9000 controls doesn't mean it's a bad game.



The game is fun...but hard to play making it seem not fun for a while...yeah. It doesn't feel real realistic. COD4 feels much better when you play it, if you know what i mean.


----------



## computernoob1

Thought this was funny : P


----------



## Shane

Testing more mods 

Most of these cars are realy good detail,better than some of the original


----------



## awildgoose

Nice work man:good:


----------



## computernoob1

Those cars are nice


----------



## Shane

awildgoose said:


> Nice work man:good:





computernoob1 said:


> Those cars are nice



Thanks man,Thats what i like about this game because you can customise it so much to how you like.

Ive yet to try the snow mod....snow all over city.

i downloaded it but have not figured how to properly install it yet...its over 1gb.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks man,Thats what i like about this game because you can customise it so much to how you like.
> 
> Ive yet to try the snow mod....snow all over city.
> 
> i downloaded it but have not figured how to properly install it yet...its over 1gb.



Does the snow actually do anything though?
Like make you slip around in the cars or anything? That would be sweet.


----------



## awildgoose

Time to upload some screenies.


----------



## Fatback

I downloaded the Crysis demo today to see if I liked it. I just couldn't play it because I am not used to the keyboard and mouse. I guess you can't use game pads or 360 controllers. Once I get me a new keyboard a mouse I might like it better but It wasn't that bad. I had a lot of trouble because I didn't really know what key did what that make it tough for me.

















Also here is some of MotoGP 3 I love this game.


----------



## awildgoose

In Crysis you can use the 360 controller, it's in the book. Maybe not on the demo...


----------



## Fatback

awildgoose said:


> In Crysis you can use the 360 controller, it's in the book. Maybe not on the demo...



Are you sure because If I can I might buy it.


----------



## awildgoose

Fatback said:


> Are you sure because If I can I might buy it.



Yes I am sure. I have the book on my lap as I type this.
Page 7
Xbox 360 controller.


----------



## Fatback

awildgoose said:


> Yes I am sure. I have the book on my lap as I type this.
> Page 7
> Xbox 360 controller.



Nice I'm going to look it up see if i can use it on the demo.


----------



## Shane

awildgoose said:


> Yes I am sure. I have the book on my lap as I type this.
> Page 7
> Xbox 360 controller.



You can use it...like he said its on pg 7 in teh games manual....and ive used it once in crysis too for the driving.

nit realy into controllers for FPS shooters though.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> You can use it...like he said its on pg 7 in teh games manual....and ive used it once in crysis too for the driving.
> 
> nit realy into controllers for* FPS shooters thoug*h.



First person shooter shooters?


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> You can use it...like he said its on pg 7 in teh games manual....and ive used it once in crysis too for the driving.
> 
> nit realy into controllers for FPS shooters though.



If I had a nice mouse and keyboard then I wouldn't mind but I have a basic mouse and keyboard and there wireless so I get some lag. I might get me a saitek keyboard and a sidewinder soon after I get my new case.


----------



## Shane

awildgoose said:


> First person shooter shooters?





awildgoose said:


> First person shooter shooters?



slight brain fail there sorry 

More GTA IV....decided to re-make the shootout scene from the film HEAT 







My new ride...custom wheels






and my Bodyguards....the police shoot at them rather than me lol







Installed the gun mods aswell...they now sound better,have more rounds like the real weapons and do more realistic damage.


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> slight brain fail there sorry
> 
> More GTA IV....decided to re-make the shootout scene from the film HEAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new ride...custom wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Bodyguards....the police shoot at them rather than me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed the gun mods aswell...they now sound better,have more rounds like the real weapons and do more realistic damage.



By the time you don't it's not going to be GTA4 any more. They need to higher you to help out with the next one lol .


----------



## Justin

nice shots neva. looks better than the PS3.


----------



## Shane

Fatback said:


> By the time you don't it's not going to be GTA4 any more. They need to higher you to help out with the next one lol .



hehe...thats what i love about this game,Its so customisable...you can change whatever you want.




jnskyliner34 said:


> nice shots neva. looks better than the PS3.


It looks awesome on my 4890..

The only thing i hate about GTA IV is when it starts to go dark....It goes all grey like and imo looks crap.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza;1311753[B said:
			
		

> ]slight brain fail there sorry[/B]
> 
> More GTA IV....decided to re-make the shootout scene from the film HEAT
> 
> 
> and my Bodyguards....the police shoot at them rather than me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed the gun mods aswell...they now sound better,have more rounds like the real weapons and do more realistic damage.



Hehe

Enough guards there? Jeez....


----------



## linkin

Me in Crysis. Excuse the poor FRAPS picture quality, it could have been better.
All high settings, Water on Very High. Same for physics. Also has 2x AA on


----------



## awildgoose

linkin93 said:


> Me in Crysis.
> All high settings, Water on Very High. Same for physics. Also has 2x AA on



Is that your computer in your sig?
What FPS do you get?


----------



## linkin

In that shot i was getting 45 fps @1028x1024
Usually during heavy action i get 15-25, but the motion blur in DX10 makes it smoother and playable IMHO, because i didnt even notice it was lagging at 20fps...


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> In that shot i was getting 45 fps @1028x1024
> Usually during heavy action i get 15-25, but the motion blur in DX10 makes it smoother and playable IMHO, because i didnt even notice it was lagging at 20fps...



How is that I only get 50fps average on medium with 2xAA and with explosions I get around 35-40fps. Maybe it's the demo I play it doesn't have all of the updated patches which probably helps with fps.


----------



## linkin

Fatback said:


> How is that I only get 50fps average on medium with 2xAA and with explosions I get around 35-40fps. Maybe it's the demo I play it doesn't have all of the updated patches which probably helps with fps.



Tried a defrag? Also, i just wiped my system and started again. Also, the scene i was playing in (on the beach) had no emeies because i killed em all, so it lowered CPU usage i'm guessing. What res. are you playing on?


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> Tried a defrag? Also, i just wiped my system and started again.



I have defrag set for once a day so that can't be it. It's been about 3 months since I did a fresh install I don't think it's time for another just yet. It is probably that you have the full games with all of the new patches and stuff. I have been playing the demo the one from when the game first came out.


----------



## Shane

Check out this cool interior mod


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> Check out this cool interior mod



Nice I think you need to mod it so he isn't sitting on the steering wheel lol


----------



## Shane

Fatback said:


> Nice I think you need to mod it so he isn't sitting on the steering wheel lol



Yeah he does seem to have half a steering wheel through his leg 

Btw these are not my mods...i didnt make them,wish i knew how!

I just installed them via Sparky IV.


----------



## Aastii

is gta4 worth it on pc? I aint getting it for my xbox but was thinking about it for pc, would you recomend it (aside from the key usage thing )


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> is gta4 worth it on pc? I aint getting it for my xbox but was thinking about it for pc, would you recomend it (aside from the key usage thing )



Well....

I think it looks better on the Pc,as long as you have the card to run it....and its realy fun modding things in the game but as you know from my recent problems i would have to say no i wouldnt recommend getting it for pc.

You would  be better off getting it for the 360....because at least you know you wont run into the problems i have.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Well....
> 
> I think it looks better on the Pc,as long as you have the card to run it....and its realy fun modding things in the game but as you know from my recent problems i would have to say no i wouldnt recommend getting it for pc.
> 
> You would  be better off getting it for the 360....because at least you know you wont run into the problems i have.



hmm i may borrow it off of one of my friends, he has it on xbox, i will try it there and then if it is good i will get it for pc when i get my new card, or maybe before if it is good enough 

ty


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks man,Thats what i like about this game because you can customise it so much to how you like.
> 
> Ive yet to try the snow mod....snow all over city.
> 
> i downloaded it but have not figured how to properly install it yet...its over 1gb.



You've got to show me some pictures of that when you get it working, sounds awesome!

You got a link to these mods, please? They look great!


----------



## Shane

Its here mate

[YT]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3sE0UWZTQTg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3sE0UWZTQTg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YT]

Ive also installed the plane mod....they no longer only go by the runways of the airport...you can see them flying around occasionaly when you look up.

also the blood mod...more gore!...weapon mods....its never ending lol


----------



## computernoob1

Nevakonaza said:


> Its here mate
> 
> [YT]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3sE0UWZTQTg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3sE0UWZTQTg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YT]
> 
> *Ive also installed the plane mod....they no longer only go by the runways of the airport...you can see them flying around occasionaly when you look up*.
> 
> also the blood mod...more gore!...weapon mods....its never ending lol



I don't have any mods and I see planes flying around when I play


----------



## computernoob1

Aastii said:


> is gta4 worth it on pc? I aint getting it for my xbox but was thinking about it for pc, would you recomend it (aside from the key usage thing )



I say if you liked previous GTA games and you have the system to run it's worth it (you need a good cpu and gpu for this game) .


----------



## Shane

computernoob1 said:


> I don't have any mods and I see planes flying around when I play



nah...the mod gives the planes a new flight path,They fly alot lower too.


----------



## computernoob1

Nevakonaza said:


> nah...the mod gives the planes a new flight path,They fly alot lower too.



Ahh
I wish GTA 4 was more mod friendly like oblivion or fallout


----------



## linkin

Fallout 3 is the best game i've ever played so far. I've only played it on my cousins 360 but damn it has good graphics, even for a 360. I love how you get ragdoll enemies, but you can de-limb them! It's like Soldier of Fortune II all over again, but with ragdoll!


----------



## computernoob1

linkin93 said:


> Fallout 3 is the best game i've ever played so far. I've only played it on my cousins 360 but damn it has good graphics, even for a 360. I love how you get ragdoll enemies, but you can de-limb them! It's like Soldier of Fortune II all over again, but with ragdoll!



Yeah bethesda did wonders with it 
I can't wait for Fallout New Vegas and Fallout 4


----------



## Aastii

linkin93 said:


> Fallout 3 is the best game i've ever played so far. I've only played it on my cousins 360 but damn it has good graphics, even for a 360. I love how you get ragdoll enemies, but you can de-limb them! It's like Soldier of Fortune II all over again, but with ragdoll!



the graphics aren't THAT good, but the freedom and gameplay are epic, i love it. I just got the dlc for it for pc, but haven't played it yet


----------



## ducis

computernoob1 said:


> Ahh
> I wish GTA 4 was more mod friendly like oblivion or fallout



or source engine (the most mod friendly of them all!)


----------



## Shane

computernoob1 said:


> Ahh
> I wish GTA 4 was more mod friendly like oblivion or fallout




It easy to make GTA IV moddable though,You just have to make sure you Uncheck Hide hidden/system protected files in Vista/7 and then you need to apply.

Then install one of the following....
# GTA IV Modding Unlocker by GamerX550
# GTA IV Magic Patcher


----------



## BigSteve702

best camp spot ever.


----------



## Shane

I dont think my car has any tyres 

Modded 26"


----------



## Justin

BigSteve702 said:


> best camp spot ever.
> -snip-



not until your reach levels 20+


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> I dont think my car has any tyres
> 
> Modded 26"



lmao, i think you took that a bit too far


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> lmao, i think you took that a bit too far



nah i have a Rancher on 28" rimz .

I just love making the game look diffrent


----------



## Aastii

lol, you will have to show me how to get mods and that to work when i finish getting it.

I have got it off of steam, but with steam being what it is, sat at a constant 70-200kb/s because of their unpredictable and rappy download servers, it may take a while


----------



## Shane

Now theres your problem,I'm not sure how easy it is to mod the steam version...it will constantly keep checking those files to see if they are all intact i suppose and if they don't match the original then i doubt it will start.

should have got a copy from the shop.


----------



## aviation_man

Nevakonaza said:


> I dont think my car has any tyres  Modded 26"



Do sparks fly when you drive?? lol


----------



## Shane

aviation_man said:


> Do sparks fly when you drive?? lol



Lol...i mean the actual tyre itself,Theyre so low profile you cant see them 

You should see my Rancher with the 28"....il post it up sometime.


----------



## aviation_man

Nevakonaza said:


> Lol...i mean the actual tyre itself,Theyre so low profile you cant see them
> 
> You should see my Rancher with the 28"....il post it up sometime.




lol. Can the rubber get worn off (in the game)?

Must be heck going over bumps


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Now theres your problem,I'm not sure how easy it is to mod the steam version...it will constantly keep checking those files to see if they are all intact i suppose and if they don't match the original then i doubt it will start.
> 
> should have got a copy from the shop.



it should be safe, i have modded gmod (i know that is designed for modding, but still), CoD4, HL and HL2, portal, UT3, nearly all games that i have on it. All of the files are there in the steamapps folder, steam won't check it unless you tell it to check integrity, and even then it is usually happy to bypass any mods

2100


----------



## Fatback

Call of Duty 4

















Flatout


----------



## Aastii

on the cod ones, i love the first and 3rd mission, but the second one pisses me off on veteran, they always come out of the doors when you don't want them to and there is naff all cover in the room


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Everyone who didn't cheat in TF2 got a new hat:




http://www.teamfortress.com/post.php?id=2787


----------



## Shane

I dont know why....but i just cant get myself into that game ,Just doesnt seem fun to me.

Ive just started playing warrock again,Anyone in here play it?

Its come along way since i left last year.

The constant hacking in every game is now gone,i think they ditched Punkbuster for Gamesheild.
Lag issues are also gone now too.


----------



## BigSteve702

jnskyliner34 said:


> not until your reach levels 20+



at levels 20+ id have to say the good spots are the electric fence by the electric room area on the balcony, or the small room you can open downstairs by the quick revive machine that only has one doorway. its a great spot.


----------



## Shane

Good round of warrock ....Im Shanely in warrock btw,for some reason it wouldnt accept "Nevakonaza" when i registred 






32 kills...6 deaths.


----------



## epidemik

Did they update the graphics in that game? Post an ingame screen. It looks prettier than I remember it being (at least the tank and some of the ground). And you say they fixed gameplay...i might give it a third chance.


----------



## Fatback

Here is some more of COD4 I haven't played the single player since It first came out. So I been going back threw it but It is taking me longer on PC then it did for the 360. I guess because I'm still not 100% used to the mouse and keyboard yet.


----------



## computernoob1

epidemik said:


> Did they update the graphics in that game? Post an ingame screen. It looks prettier than I remember it being (at least the tank and some of the ground). And you say they fixed gameplay...i might give it a third chance.



The graphics haven't changed at all for me : P


----------



## Shane

epidemik said:


> Did they update the graphics in that game? Post an ingame screen. It looks prettier than I remember it being (at least the tank and some of the ground). And you say they fixed gameplay...i might give it a third chance.



Its been a long time since i last played so i cant remember exactly what they have changed,But yeah i think they added more res options..and enhanced the graphics a bit.

i get 120-140fps in this game.....thats with my system stock atm ....very light game.

It runs alot better than it did back in the Beta days....it used to be a very laggy game (servers) and was a hackers paradise.
they now scrapped punkbuster for Hackshield....ive not seen one hacker yet.



computernoob1 said:


> The graphics haven't changed at all for me : P



Someone needs dedicated graphics powah!


----------



## Fatback

Well I didn't see a rule saying it had to be from a computer game. I found these they are screenshots from when I used to play halo 3. This is what I spent most of my time doing.

AC/DC





Atomship





Guns 'N' Roses


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## Shane

epidemik said:


> Did they update the graphics in that game? Post an ingame screen. It looks prettier than I remember it being (at least the tank and some of the ground). And you say they fixed gameplay...i might give it a third chance.



Its not all that pretty,in some places it looks horrible.











and yes i know its a free game,But they have loads of paying subscribers now and also getting paid to do some in game adds or something.....they could improve the graphics if they wanted.

The Dinar system in this game is stupid though,the weapons require way way too many dinars!

Im going to re-install BF2 later.


----------



## Zero001

Here are Oblivion screens/wallpapers i made. I will post the videos rather then uploading the pics . Wallpapers are in 1680x900 res.

1. VIDEO <watch in hd>
2. VIDEO


----------



## computernoob1

Nice view in Pinnacle Station (new mass effect dlc)


----------



## gt-r




----------



## Shane

i realy wish they would improve the graphics in warrock....it could be better.

i like warrock gameplay,for a free game i dont think theres anything that beats it.


----------



## gt-r

Nevakonaza said:


> i realy with they would improve the graphics in warrock....it could be better.
> 
> i like warrock gameplay,for a free game i dont think theres anything that beats it.



Yea that SS is with everything on high and turned on.
I have no idea how he did that glitch though lol.


----------



## WeatherMan

I would post some shots of Shift but it's not really worth it 

It run's terribly on my system, lol.

I think it's the CPU, i've tried running it down 1650 x 1080 Med settings and I'll still have trouble hitting 40FPS.

I've dipped all the way down to 18 so far!


----------



## Shane

i still dont understand why you got rid of your Q6600 in the place of a e5200 

you wouldnt have had any problems then.

BTW bootup ive been trying to pm you all week Empty your inbox!!!!


----------



## g4m3rof1337




----------



## WeatherMan

Sorry I've only just noticed! lol

Got one shot from Shift. I love it so far. Even more than Undeground 2 

Great graphics good gameplay great handling and sounds n lots of different things to do! Doesn't really feel like NFS though 

I'm playable @ 1680 x 1050 2AA 0AF Full Settings, Motion Blur OFF


----------



## Justin

i gotta get nfs shift! 

i'm guessing that's an RX7 just by looking at the interior. lol


----------



## Aastii

is it still a game about pimping up your car and being a street racing thug?


----------



## Justin

Aastii said:


> is it still a game about pimping up your car and being a street racing thug?



nope. it's circuit racing.


----------



## epidemik

Did anyone get DiRT 2?
It looks awesome. Doesnt look like theres a PC demo


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## gt-r

That shift game really looks nuts.


----------



## WeatherMan

It ROCKS 

I think I like it as much as underground 2...


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## linkin

those are some nice screenies. I'll post some from GRID later.


----------



## Aastii

it looks good but sort of gimicky, like GRID was.

You look at GT or forza and (especaially forza) the tracks and races seem to be like the actual thing, not a game. I don't mean you look at it and you think "oh my days it is a real race" i mean it has more realism that this.

I have been playing the new CoD maps recently and they are awesome  the 3 maps kick ass and the zombie map is so difficult but so much fun. The new voices they have put in are great too, some of them are actually fairly funny, which is weird for a game i suppose


----------



## WeatherMan

Have you played the game? 

The damage console ain't as good, But handling & sounds etc have really been thought of, I'd say it's pretty immersive, although I don't use the cockpit view myself, there's a lot of little things that have been done just to make you appreciate that they took time to think about these things.

It doesn't feel like NFS anymore, Which the fanboi's are going to scream about 

Game length has also been sorted out. 

I've been playign well over 12 hours now and Im @ level 21/50

It looks very very much like Pro Street, but gameplay wise its nothing like it. It's well worth £25 in my view! I think it's one of the best NFS i've played about the same level as Underground 2, so much better than any of the Carbon/Pro Street/ Undercover 'games'.


----------



## computernoob1

Bootup05 said:


> Have you played the game?
> 
> The damage console ain't as good, But handling & sounds etc have really been thought of, I'd say it's pretty immersive, although I don't use the cockpit view myself, there's a lot of little things that have been done just to make you appreciate that they took time to think about these things.
> 
> It doesn't feel like NFS anymore, Which the fanboi's are going to scream about
> 
> Game length has also been sorted out.
> 
> I've been playign well over 12 hours now and Im @ level 21/50
> 
> It looks very very much like Pro Street, but gameplay wise its nothing like it. It's well worth £25 in my view! I think it's one of the best NFS i've played about the same level as Underground 2, so much better than any of the Carbon/Pro Street/ Undercover 'games'.



Only 25 pounds?
Wow you're lucky it cost 69.99$ here (which is like 39.87 pounds)


----------



## Shane

After i seen those Shift screenshots i had to try it out...what a fantastic game!

Im not realy into racing games,im more of a FPS player,But i was playing this game for ages last night....and this morning....might get it!

I especialy like the London map thats cool.

Screens:


----------



## BigSteve702

new map, its pretty sick


----------



## awildgoose

Shift look ok, but I haven't played  NFS since Pro-Street (which I didn't really like) and the only things making me want to buy a new racing game are the graphics, 'cus there doesn't seem to be much more you can add to racing games.

Plus I don't have a racing wheel for my computer .


----------



## GreekIdiot

Awesome pics Nevakonaza...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alterac Valley Battleground:





Playing the DPS role in a group:





One of the bosses:





My newly rolled Mage dancing:





My Mage being a Mage in a group:





Bought a flying mount on my main Today:


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## awildgoose

Haven't posted on this thread (with pics) for a bit, so why not some aa3 one's ay?

This is from a loading screen (I know), but I reckon it's still really awesome





Now for some random pic's of dead people landing in funny positions (to me anyway), including me!

I don't know how this happened (I'm alive in this pic)





And this is me dead yes





Play aa3 naow.


----------



## Intel_man

AA3 sucks until they bring in more maps and weapons.


----------



## awildgoose

Intel_man said:


> AA3 sucks until they bring in more maps and weapons.



No it doesn't suck, it's good. It's better than COD. Why would you want more weapons? It's not like the regular army soldier will carry a sniper rifle into a C.Q.B., that's un-reality is for COD.


----------



## Intel_man

Dude, a squad does not only use a freaking M16/M4 in combat.


----------



## awildgoose

Intel_man said:


> Dude, a squad does not only use a freaking M16/M4 in combat.



That's why they put a SAW in each fireteam. If you actually knew anything about the game, it was made _by_ the U.S. Army, from guys _in_ the U.S. Army jeez. It is the best game you will play if you want real Squad's and real names.

This is a game screenshot thread, not a argument thread, so that's that ok.


----------



## Intel_man

awildgoose said:


> That's why they put a SAW in each fireteam. If you actually knew anything about the game, it was made _by_ the U.S. Army, from guys _in_ the U.S. Army jeez. It is the best game you will play if you want real Squad's and real names.
> 
> This is a game screenshot thread, not a argument thread, so that's that ok.


lol... you're hilarious. I've been playing AA2 for a long time and I rather play that than AA3.


----------



## linkin

This ended badly





I like this sponsor!





Beat this score:


----------



## Anderson Silva

Intel_man said:


> Dude, a squad does not only use a freaking M16/M4 in combat.



the vast majority of boots on the ground will be using an m4.


----------



## kennebell347

Just got done playin Left 4 Dead after I swapped my "half prebuilt half home built" computer parts to the new Antec Nine Hundred Two case.

I thought this screenshot was cool.


----------



## ScOuT

I tried the Call of Juarez Bound in Blood demo this morning on Steam. I have to say I like it


----------



## awildgoose

ScOuT said:


> I tried the Call of Juarez Bound in Blood demo this morning on Steam. I have to say I like it



Those graphics look pretty sweet, is the game hard to run?


----------



## ScOuT

awildgoose said:


> Those graphics look pretty sweet, is the game hard to run?



The graphics were locked at 1420x780 or something like that. I tried to increase the quality but the demo would not allow it. 

It actually looked really good even at the low resolution. My GTX 260 was pulling about 150-180 FPS

It would not take much for a graphics card to run it. Give it a shot...you have Steam Your one of my friends


----------



## ScOuT

Gave Batman a try...OMG THIS GAME RULES! This will be a purchase no questions asked






















The graphics are amazing, they look like real people...PhysX rules! Nvidia FTW!


----------



## kennebell347

ScOuT said:


> Gave Batman a try...OMG THIS GAME RULES! This will be a purchase no questions asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The graphics are amazing, they look like real people...PhysX rules! Nvidia FTW!



Just bought Batman last night for xbox. Real good game! Played it all this morning. My gf even liked it.


----------



## Kosh

kennebell347 said:


> Just got done playin Left 4 Dead after I swapped my "half prebuilt half home built" computer parts to the new Antec Nine Hundred Two case.
> 
> I thought this screenshot was cool.



did someone mention l4d this was an epic round of survival.:gun:


----------



## Fatback

Here is some from NFS Shift


----------



## HumanMage

kennebell347 said:


> Just bought Batman last night for xbox. Real good game! Played it all this morning. My gf even liked it.



Wow those character models do look good! Haha, I'm still in the stone age of CS:S graphics. The detail is crazy in that game. What are the system requirements.


----------



## kennebell347

HumanMage said:


> Wow those character models do look good! Haha, I'm still in the stone age of CS:S graphics. The detail is crazy in that game. What are the system requirements.



Its probably not too demanding. But obviously more than CS:S. I have it on Xbox 360 though. Its BY FAR the best super hero game ever made and one of the top ten best games in recent times.


----------



## awildgoose

ScOuT said:


> The graphics were locked at 1420x780 or something like that. I tried to increase the quality but the demo would not allow it.
> 
> It actually looked really good even at the low resolution. My GTX 260 was pulling about 150-180 FPS
> 
> It would not take much for a graphics card to run it. Give it a shot...you have Steam Your one of my friends



Oh I didn't know I had steam, or was one of your friends
The whole Germany-Aus time difference ya know?



ScOuT said:


> Gave Batman a try...OMG THIS GAME RULES! This will be a purchase no questions asked
> 
> 
> The graphics are amazing, they look like real people...PhysX rules! Nvidia FTW!



Batman is a wicked game, got the demo for PC and actual for PS3 (my bro's though), man I wish I had your system so I could run PhysX, if I do turn that on I get like 3 fps 

And BTW, you think Harly Quin seems like a annoying character now, but noooo she gets way more annoying.


----------



## Fatback

Here is some more from shift I am really starting to like this game a lot.










New car


----------



## Aastii

i don't know if it is just how you are driving or whatever, but isn't shift meant to get away from the street racer thug crap and get more into proper circuit racing? If so, they have failed because what circuit car is that loose a the back end?


----------



## ducis

STALKER CALL OF PRIPYAT!!!!!!
xray engine 1.6
take that crysis
these are on medium btw


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> i don't know if it is just how you are driving or whatever, but isn't shift meant to get away from the street racer thug crap and get more into proper circuit racing? If so, they have failed because what circuit car is that loose a the back end?



Well if it is then they did fail because every car I drive is loose. It might be the way I drive I don't really slow down around turns but the games slows the car down for me. Even the Lamborghini is lose around the corners. The drifting on the game is awesome tho. I used to try and drift on Forza 2 but there just wasn't something right about it. On shift they really did a good job on making the cars drift the way a real car does.


----------



## WeatherMan

Play the game to experience it, or get the Demo, You'll probably like it, its a mix of Arcade/Sim, but I do agree, there is some weird steering drift that happens with certain cars, whether thats a bad thing is dependant upon how you drive and what you think is right.

I think the 'issue' if you can call it that, would be nullified if the player was using a wheel.


----------



## Fatback

Bootup05 said:


> Play the game to experience it, or get the Demo, You'll probably like it, its a mix of Arcade/Sim, but I do agree, there is some weird steering drift that happens with certain cars, whether thats a bad thing is dependant upon how you drive and what you think is right.
> 
> I think the 'issue' if you can call it that, would be nullified if the player was using a wheel.



I like the steering I used to play a ton of Forza 2 and to me the cars weren't loose enough. They where all to stiff but that is just the way a like it.


----------



## WeatherMan

I was referring to Aasti's post 

I know you like the game, lol.


----------



## Fatback

Bootup05 said:


> I was referring to Aasti's post
> 
> I know you like the game, lol.



Oh you should have quoted what post. Either way it done now.

I'm going to go play it


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> Well if it is then they did fail because every car I drive is loose. It might be the way I drive I don't really slow down around turns but the games slows the car down for me. Even the Lamborghini is lose around the corners. The drifting on the game is awesome tho. I used to try and drift on Forza 2 but there just wasn't something right about it. On shift they really did a good job on making the cars drift the way a real car does.



forza 2 is hard to drift on because it is meant to be close to a racing sim, it has a physics engine close to that of real life (nowhere near as close as forza 3, but still very good) so the cars aren't slippy unless you set it up right.

Forza 3 though, that is sooooooo much fun to drift on, aswell as to drive properly on.

Back to NFS though, it does seem epic fail then, no track car would do that around every single bend, except for a drift car, but i doubt that every race on it is geared towards drifting specifically


----------



## WeatherMan

It's just the way they've made the handling, I agree it's not very well implemented but it still feels good, a lot of efforts have been put into other area's of the game also in the area of handling, too many to even list really, But you notice them whilst playing. 

If you dont like NFS, don't buy it, but if you'd like to experience it, go ahead, I think you could enjoy it. In my opinion it's a great game, which is reflected on many reviews. It's very much not so the old NFS shite EA's been drivelling out over the past few years. It's a big improvement, and quite a few people think that  

But I can tell you're a bit of a Forza fanboy anyway so you may just disreguard my whole post anyway. lol


----------



## kennebell347

Aastii said:


> forza 2 is hard to drift on because it is meant to be close to a racing sim, it has a physics engine close to that of real life (*nowhere near as close as forza 3*, but still very good) so the cars aren't slippy unless you set it up right.
> 
> *Forza 3 though, that is sooooooo much fun to drift on, aswell as to drive properly on.*
> 
> Back to NFS though, it does seem epic fail then, no track car would do that around every single bend, except for a drift car, but i doubt that every race on it is geared towards drifting specifically



How do you know how good Forza 3 is? Is it out yet? I thought it wasn't for 3 more weeks.


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> How do you know how good Forza 3 is? Is it out yet? I thought it wasn't for 3 more weeks.



The demo was released a couple weeks back


----------



## Aastii

Bootup05 said:


> It's just the way they've made the handling, I agree it's not very well implemented but it still feels good, a lot of efforts have been put into other area's of the game also in the area of handling, too many to even list really, But you notice them whilst playing.
> 
> If you dont like NFS, don't buy it, but if you'd like to experience it, go ahead, I think you could enjoy it. In my opinion it's a great game, which is reflected on many reviews. It's very much not so the old NFS shite EA's been drivelling out over the past few years. It's a big improvement, and quite a few people think that
> 
> But I can tell you're a bit of a Forza fanboy anyway so you may just disreguard my whole post anyway. lol



lol sorry for the multiple posts, didn't see this.

I have a friend that has it, i will try it at his, but I won't get it, NFS isn't my cup of tea anyway. And it isn't that i am a forza fanboy, Forza 2 is amazing, the demo is fantastic, but if the full game turns out to be crap i won't rid it out "because it is forza 3" i will admit it was hyped up so well and its predecesors were amazing and the first impressions were too, but the end result was crap.

If I were a fanboy, even if it sucked i would still say it is the best thing since sliced bread 

I don't think I will enjoy NFS though tbh, I prefer games that are actually slightly real, the first proper racing game i got (bare in mind my age) was Le Mans 24 hour on PS2, because 1. It is endruance racing and 2. It was very realistic at the time.

From there I had stuff like the GT games, I had the FIA GT game on my very old, crap PC (celeron M, 512mb memory, integrated graphics  ), because it was realistic in the handling, i prefer realistic racing games to "lets let the back end kick out and the cars have stupid paint on them!!! "...that is why i didn't like GRID either.

Just saying, I don't hold high hopes for it


----------



## kennebell347

Aastii said:


> The demo was released a couple weeks back



Oh alright. Thanks


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> Oh alright. Thanks



if you have an xbox, GO PLAY IT!! It is so so so good. forza 2 looked amazing and the physics and handling were so realistic, but on 3, the graphics are hugely better, the track it gives you is so detailed and you can feel every bump in it and the handling is out of this world, so realistic it is scary


----------



## kennebell347

Ill check it out now. I planned on buying it. It could only be better than forza 2 and i loved that. Till by hard drive fried and i lost everything on that game. I beat every single race even arcade.


----------



## linkin

*BOOM HEADSHOT*​


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> Ill check it out now. I planned on buying it. It could only be better than forza 2 and i loved that. Till by hard drive fried and i lost everything on that game. I beat every single race even arcade.



oh that sucks, i think at the moment i have a couple of races in each career to do then i have done it and i will then buy every car (acchievement ftw  ) and then go onto arcade. If i finished most of it though and then went and lost it all i would just leave it, can't be arsed doing it all again, sucks to be you


----------



## linkin

Nobody likes my screenshot


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> Nobody likes my screenshot



Nope it's one of the worst I have ever seen

JK


----------



## linkin

haha I'm just surprised nobody commented on it.


----------



## awildgoose

linkin93 said:


> haha I'm just surprised nobody commented on it.



Many screenshots don't get commented on.


----------



## kennebell347

what is that a screenshot of? i cant see it on my phone


----------



## linkin

It's a screenshot of me shooting addi mbantuwe in the face with a deagle in far cry 2. I'm guessing you can see the large red text.

It's paused at the exact moment where the blood spurt is coming out and the deagles' slide is ejecting the shell.


----------



## linkin

Some pics of my recently working hitman blood money:
































All settings maxed with 8x AA, 16x AF, 1280x1024 resolution and very good framerates! I'm able to record videos with fraps and i get 30-35 FPS while recording so it's great!


----------



## Shane

That brings back memories ....i played that game a looong time ago.

great game.


----------



## linkin

It is.
Now i'm waiting for the 5th in the series to be released.


----------



## Shane

linkin93 said:


> It is.
> Now i'm waiting for the 5th in the series to be released.



When it does....im buying


----------



## linkin

me too, but it will probably cost upwards of $80 AU because the only computer store in town is a rip off... It's dick smith electronics... and they don't even sell computer components.. just crap like mice, keyboards and writeable media.


----------



## Shane

GreekIdiot said:


> Awesome pics Nevakonaza...



Tks....i think its better taking screenshots during a replay.

i might get this game its very good.


----------



## Enjoi

I want to see some Operation Flashpoint 2 screenshots.


----------



## ducis

Enjoi said:


> I want to see some Operation Flashpoint 2 screenshots.



im on the job


----------



## linkin

This isn't what it looks like...


----------



## Shane

haha omg 

He has a sailor hat on too lmao.


----------



## Fatback

haha nice one linkin

I played left 4 dead last night when I got bored.











Before





After


----------



## Machin3

Fatback said:


> haha nice one linkin
> 
> I played left 4 dead last night when I got bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After



That's just F**ed Up!


----------



## Fatback

Midnight_fox1 said:


> That's just F**ed Up!



Are you talking about the screenshots?

Here is some from Sniper Elite and Nation Red(demo)


----------



## Shane

Shift has been great so far,realy enjoying the game and the graphics are stunning.





















This has to be the best car i have in my garage so far,Its fast and easy to handle.


----------



## WeatherMan

How does your rig handle it?

BTW Im ordering a quad and a new GPU tonight.

I got to 1680 x 1200 2AA max then it lags. get to the supercar series, im gone. 12-18FPS TOPS


----------



## Shane

It handles it very well,atm my system is all stock...proccessor at 2.4 and gpu at stock and memory.

all maxed out i get an average of 49-53 @ 1680x1050.

what ya upgrading too bootup? maybe when you have upgraded we can have a good game of L4D.


----------



## Fatback

A couple more from L4D

High Five


----------



## Shane

Fatback can i add u as a friend on Steam?

Im also a L4D playa....not played in a while though,Ive been too busy on Drift.


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> Fatback can i add u as a friend on Steam?
> 
> Im also a L4D playa....not played in a while though,Ive been too busy on Drift.



Sorry but I don't actually own the game

I will eventually buy the game once I start playing more but right now I only play maybe a few hours a week. I'm still faithful to my xbox right now so I hadn't really converted over to PC yet. It's coming tho I have more fun playing on PC then I ever did on xbox.


----------



## Enjoi

I strongly recommend that you edit your post Fatback.


----------



## Fatback

Enjoi said:


> I strongly recommend that you edit your post Fatback.



Why is that?


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> Why is that?



1. Posting/discussion about software cracks, serial no's, and illegal downloading and duplication of software is prohibited.


----------



## mep916

Fatback said:


> Why is that?



I took care of it. Don't admit to piracy or discuss anything illegal in the forums.


----------



## Fatback

mep916 said:


> I took care of it. Don't admit to piracy or discuss anything illegal in the forums.



Sorry, It's all good now(I think).


----------



## WeatherMan

you hope


----------



## mep916

Fatback said:


> Sorry, It's all good now(I think).





Bootup05 said:


> you hope



lol. It's fine. Now you know fatback.


----------



## Fatback

Bootup05 said:


> you hope



Yea that to



mep916 said:


> lol. It's fine. Now you know fatback.



Yea I didn't realize. I should have known I have read the rules 100 times.

Oh well that just water under the bridge(or how ever it goes)


----------



## Fatback

I just picked up CS:S the other day it's awesome. Only cost me $10 so can't beat it.
















I can't believe I waited this long to play it. It's just a good game. Reminds me a lot of call of duty.


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> I just picked up CS:S the other day it's awesome. Only cost me $10 so can't beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I waited this long to play it. It's just a good game. Reminds me a lot of call of duty.



OH MY GOD!!! I used to spend soooooooo long on that server, I love gun games


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> OH MY GOD!!! I used to spend soooooooo long on that server, I love gun games



Yea that is the best server I have found. I think CS:S is the only fps I've never been good at. I don't know what it is they kill me so easy but I shoot them in the head with a whole clip and they are still standing. It's still fun tho I have had a couple good games but most of the time I get slaughtered.


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> Yea that is the best server I have found. I think CS:S is the only fps I've never been good at. I don't know what it is they kill me so easy but I shoot them in the head with a whole clip and they are still standing. It's still fun tho I have had a couple good games but most of the time I get slaughtered.



Yea I don't think I ever managed to skillfully get over 1:1 k:d, with lots of luck yea, but even so, it was hella fun. Sucks I can't remember the account credentials for the account with it on


----------



## Enjoi




----------



## Machin3

Fatback said:


> I just picked up CS:S the other day it's awesome. Only cost me $10 so can't beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I waited this long to play it. It's just a good game. Reminds me a lot of call of duty.



Hahah. Same here. I love Steam...and their discounts!!!


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> Yea I don't think I ever managed to skillfully get over 1:1 k:d, with lots of luck yea, but even so, it was hella fun. Sucks I can't remember the account credentials for the account with it on



That is better then me I might get 10 kills but 30 deaths not that great. I don't use steam to play I patched my game and use servers from www.setti.com to play. I don't like playing through steam I never have.


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> That is better then me I might get 10 kills but 30 deaths not that great. I don't use steam to play I patched my game and use servers from www.setti.com to play. I don't like playing through steam I never have.



i didn't do much better tbh 

I used steam, saw no issue with it, worked perfectly. Either way you play though, such good fun


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> i didn't do much better tbh
> 
> I used steam, saw no issue with it, worked perfectly. Either way you play though, such good fun



I don't think I have ever had any problems with steam. I probably wouldn't bothered with patching and stuff but I have a friend who owns a server and steam wouldn't let me play on it don't know why. Yea the game is great fun one day I'm going to figure out how the heck people shoot me with that sniper with out aiming at me Then I'm going to figure out why I die in one shot but it takes me 6 full clips to kill somebody. Oh well everybody's gotta start some where.


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> I don't think I have ever had any problems with steam. I probably wouldn't bothered with patching and stuff but I have a friend who owns a server and steam wouldn't let me play on it don't know why. Yea the game is great fun one day I'm going to figure out how the heck people shoot me with that sniper with out aiming at me Then I'm going to figure out why I die in one shot but it takes me 6 full clips to kill somebody. Oh well everybody's gotta start some where.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi5IfboORts&feature=related

that may help you with the quick/no scoping


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi5IfboORts&feature=related
> 
> that may help you with the quick/no scoping



OMG that guy would be a pain in the a** to play against. That gave me a good idea of how the snipers work. I will probably die trying it but I'm going to die any ways.


----------



## Shane

Anyone trying out the free weekend for killing floor on steam?

Its a load of crap!

Glad i didnt buy it when it first came out.


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone trying out the free weekend for killing floor on steam?
> 
> Its a load of crap!
> 
> Glad i didnt buy it when it first came out.



I got it downloading now, is it really that bad?


----------



## WeatherMan

I'll post a few up myself later today.

Gonna go down to Thurrock pick up some Headphones from Argos, Thanks Shane 

Risen, and GTAIV, maybe some others 


Right now its time for me to catch up on eastenders & flash forward


----------



## Enjoi

Doing some multiplayer flying with Fatback in FSX. He was in the front seat flying the plane so I was in the back taking in the scenery 





Here we see fatback crashing into the side of a mountain just outside Vegas.






Machinarium. Very cool game so far.



Bootup05 said:


> Risen, and GTAIV, maybe some others



How are you liking Risen? I went inside the Harbor Town and was working for the Don, left, and now I can't seem to get back on track with the main storyline.


----------



## Fatback

Enjoi said:


> Here we see fatback crashing into the side of a mountain just outside Vegas.



My plane was broke


----------



## Aastii

Fatback said:


> My plane was broke



It looks like you managed to get it to jump


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> That is better then me I might get 10 kills but 30 deaths not that great. I don't use steam to play I patched my game and use servers from www.setti.com to play. I don't like playing through steam I never have.


Im 99% sure that its illegal to patch it to not use steam..


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> It looks like you managed to get it to jump



Yea it was bouncing every where. It wasn't my fault it crashed I was just flying straight and the freaking plane stall's on me. So I go into the side of the mountain. I couldn't get off the ground after that. As you can see Enjoi was just flying circles around me taking screenshots.



bomberboysk said:


> Im 99% sure that its illegal to patch it to not use steam..



I don't know if it is or not but I will happily edit my post if you would like.


----------



## Enjoi

doing some more flying with fatback over the grand canyon in T-45 Goshawks


----------



## Fatback

Here is some more screenshots from mine a Enjoi's grand canyon flight


----------



## Shane

That looks cool!


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> That looks cool!



Yea it's a lot of fun


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Fatback can i add u as a friend on Steam?
> 
> Im also a L4D playa....not played in a while though,Ive been too busy on Drift.



Hey! You said you would add me to steam but you didn't
I will end up getting L4D I promise, just spent another day at my cousins playing I will get it lol.


----------



## Shane

awildgoose said:


> Hey! You said you would add me to steam but you didn't
> I will end up getting L4D I promise, just spent another day at my cousins playing I will get it lol.



Sorry bud i forgot 

Added now....


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Sorry bud i forgot
> 
> Added now....





I got L4D now, like 10min after you left lol.
Will get some screenies up soon.


----------



## Enjoi

http://img38.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=fsx2009102423091994.jpg

Some shots from a flight me and Fatback did earlier tonight in a shared L-39 in FSX. He did most of the flying. I did most of the photo shooting


----------



## Fatback

A couple shots from 2 different flight me and Enjoi did.

http://img20.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=20091024194713834.png(Enjoi was the one flying on the crash)

http://img5.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=2009102524117542.png


----------



## awildgoose

Well just some of L4D


----------



## epidemik

nyhudsis said:


> Any more info on this? i.e start date, cost, timings



On what?


----------



## Aastii

epidemik said:


> On what?



all i will say is look at the sig and take a guess at if this is a genuine post about anything at all


----------



## epidemik

Aastii said:


> all i will say is look at the sig and take a guess at if this is a genuine post about anything at all


Missed that. My bad. 

 <--Im guessing this is the embarrassed face.


----------



## Aastii

epidemik said:


> Missed that. My bad.
> 
> <--Im guessing this is the embarrassed face.



lol it'll do


----------



## g4m3rof1337

From start to finish:





One round, during the pistol stages, I killed the whole other team, about 5 people, since it was turbo, my gun changed every kill, and it was awesome to be in the center killing them off as they came in from different directions, lol. They then accused me of hacking, go figure.  I'm used to it.


----------



## Fatback

g4m3rof1337 said:


> From start to finish:
> One round, during the pistol stages, I killed the whole other team, about 5 people, since it was turbo, my gun changed every kill, and it was awesome to be in the center killing them off as they came in from different directions, lol. They then accused me of hacking, go figure.  I'm used to it.



I suck at CS:S lol and I absolutely hate that map.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Fatback said:


> I suck at CS:S lol and I absolutely hat that map.



I've been playing since 06, and love texture maps. Used to make my own.


----------



## Fatback

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I've been playing since 06, and love texture maps. Used to make my own.



I've been playing since 2 weeks ago I played that map for the first time today worst ever IMO.


----------



## linkin

http://www.fpsbanana.com/sprays/52284

go there fatback... should help you out with CSS!


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> http://www.fpsbanana.com/sprays/52284
> 
> go there fatback... should help you out with CSS!



I doubt that will help much but it is awesome. My problem is I'm just so used to using a controller that getting used to how a mouse works is hard. That an my mouse is awful(cheap wireless mouse/keyboard=lag) so that doesn't help much. That and it seems like unless you shoot them in the head or with a shotgun that it takes forever to kill them.


----------



## awildgoose

Fatback said:


> I suck at CS:S lol and I absolutely hate that map.



You should try surfing, man I love surfing. I actually like it better on tf2... well before spy patch came out because that's when I quit (not because of the patch other reasons) and I went to CSS surfing and I still loved it. People always seem to play Great River, but I like Legends (the good ones) and momentum because they require mre skill.



g4m3rof1337 said:


> I've been playing since 06, and love texture maps. Used to make my own.



I love making my own CSS maps, do you use the Source SDK thing? You would have to right?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

awildgoose said:


> I love making my own CSS maps, do you use the Source SDK thing? You would have to right?



Yeah, it was fun and easy once you got the hang of it.


----------



## awildgoose

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yeah, it was fun and easy once you got the hang of it.



Yea I love it, but making surf maps is pretty hard... I should start that up again it was fun.
Making a Crysis map though.. omg it is so fun but hard.


----------



## Enjoi

http://img44.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=fsx1.jpg


Some screens from a flight me and Fatback did tonight. Lots of fun.


----------



## Shane

Some of me and another friend causing havoc with the cops





















I like those screnshots of Batman posted a few pages back....downloading the demo now


----------



## Enjoi

[yt]HvmSjvtsaVw[/yt]

Since we don't have a video thread 

From a flight Fatback and myself did in multiplayer FSX. He was doing the flying during this video.


----------



## linkin

I really GTA IV supported anti-aliasing... i heard that you can force it with the latest patch? (1.4?)


----------



## linkin

Enjoi said:


> [yt]HvmSjvtsaVw[/yt]
> 
> Since we don't have a video thread
> 
> From a flight Fatback and myself did in multiplayer FSX. He was doing the flying during this video.



we do have a video thread.

http://www.computerforum.com/161242-official-video-thread.html

i made it.


----------



## awildgoose

linkin93 said:


> we do have a video thread.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/161242-official-video-thread.html
> 
> i made it.



You made it after I made it n00b.


----------



## linkin

but it's *Official*


----------



## Shane

linkin93 said:


> I really *wish* GTA IV supported anti-aliasing... i heard that you can force it with the latest patch? (1.4?)



Yeah its a shame,it would look awesome with AA,yes you can force AA with a mod,I tried it back when i had my 8800GT,and when enabled it looked so much better,but framerates were around 5-7 all the time...im thinking the 512mb vram was the problem,Ive yet to try it with my new card.


----------



## Fatback

[yt]eAYB3re8J3Q[/yt]  

Aviation_Man is flying this time. He was doing so good until.........................BAM he hit the ground like a sack of rocks.


----------



## awildgoose

You can't really see much of this, but it is L4D, and yes I am getting owned.
I forgot rule #17 of ZombielanL Don't be a hero


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Feuerfrei.x

Bootup05 said:


>


this is gonna sound stupid --
but wat games tht it looks well cool i love zombie things


----------



## WeatherMan

Left 4 Dead


----------



## Shane

> this is gonna sound stupid --
> but wat games tht it looks well cool i love zombie things



Yup L4D...id wait and get Left 4 Dead:2.....it will be out soon


----------



## Machin3

Nevakonaza said:


> Yup L4D...id wait and get Left 4 Dead:2.....it will be out soon



I pre-ordered it and I'm mad now because the Demo was supposed to be out today for those who pre-ordered it on Steam and I'm not able to play it. It says that its not yet released.


----------



## Aastii

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I pre-ordered it and I'm mad now because the Demo was supposed to be out today for those who pre-ordered it on Steam and I'm not able to play it. It says that its not yet released.



you are working on steam time my friend, so keep on the lookout for the next day or two


----------



## Kornowski

L4D looks really good, is it worth buying?


----------



## Redbull{wings}

Kornowski said:


> L4D looks really good, is it worth buying?



Wait for L4D2 it comes out in November


----------



## Aastii

Kornowski said:


> L4D looks really good, is it worth buying?



L4D2 would be better, on steam L4D is £25, L4D2 is £27 on preorder, that £2 is worth it because once L4D2 comes out, nobody will be online on 1, and as online is about all it has, it will suck


----------



## Fatback

Me, Enjoi, and Aviatiom_Man just went on an epic flight.

Here are some screens from it
















here is the whole album http://img21.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=fsx2009102822435850.jpg


----------



## awildgoose

Alright some screenies from L4D2 demo

























Note that is says Grenade Launcher at the bottom, omg score!






Will be posting vids on the video thread.


----------



## Machin3

awildgoose said:


> Alright some screenies from L4D2 demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that is says Grenade Launcher at the bottom, omg score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be posting vids on the video thread.



Really good game. I played it last night and I actually liked it a lot. I like how you can have both a primary weapon and a melee weapon at the same time. The graphics are actually really good too.


----------



## Archangel

Fatback said:


> Me, Enjoi, and Aviatiom_Man just went on an epic flight.



you play FSX over that hamachi network or so?


----------



## Enjoi

Archangel said:


> you play FSX over that hamachi network or so?



Yep.


----------



## Shane

Graphics are looking better on L4D2 awildgoose,but there still isnt realy anything that makes me want to pre-order it....it just looks like it will end up the same as the first one,Repetative.

Looking farward to the new Battlefield and COD- (If the servers are decent)


----------



## Fatback

Archangel said:


> you play FSX over that hamachi network or so?



Yep, it simple to do and is better then connecting through gamespy. We have been having a blast on there. Me and Enjoi have been going on 1h and 2h long flights. Anyways yea hamachi works great you don't have to do anything at all just open hamachi and then open your game. Then just connect to the host it's that easy.


----------



## awildgoose

More left 4 dead 2 screenies

Zombies the way I like them, dead:




















Now look at this:





]

I got over half my kills with melee!


----------



## Bodaggit23

Loool! You bashed them with a guitar? Nice. 

I've never played that game, obviously.


----------



## awildgoose

Bodaggit23 said:


> Loool! You bashed them with a guitar? Nice.
> 
> I've never played that game, obviously.



Yea you can own zombies with basically anything in this game

It's new, this is the demo because the actual game hasn't come out yet.


----------



## Redbull{wings}

awildgoose said:


> Yea you can own zombies with basically anything in this game
> 
> It's new, this is the demo because the actual game hasn't come out yet.



I heard that Australia got a censored version where you can't decapitate zombies and they disappear instantly?


----------



## awildgoose

Redbull{wings} said:


> I heard that Australia got a censored version where you can't decapitate zombies and they disappear instantly?



Yea good 'ol Ruddy can't stand a bit of blood, so yes over here when you kill a zombie they just disappear
Also so riot zombies.

Ruddy _tried_ to ban WoW as well...


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Yea good 'ol Ruddy can't stand a bit of blood, so yes over here when you kill a zombie they just disappear
> Also so riot zombies.
> 
> Ruddy _tried_ to ban WoW as well...



why WoW 

and couldn't you buy it from an account based in Europe or US and you would get the normal version?


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> why WoW
> 
> and couldn't you buy it from an account based in Europe or US and you would get the normal version?



He tried to ban Wow because he is a little girl

Yes people (if you are talking about l4d2) got friends from other countries to gift it to them, which worked for a while, but valve being valve fixed that one.


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> He tried to ban Wow because he is a little girl
> 
> Yes people (if you are talking about l4d2) got friends from other countries to gift it to them, which worked for a while, but valve being valve fixed that one.



hmmm sucky valve


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> hmmm sucky valve



Yes, they should give us some un-censorship, it's not communist china!!!

But even though the bodies disappear, it is still such a great game!


----------



## WeatherMan

Lol why don't you just get someone in the UK to buy the game for your and ship it out?

Or move to another country?


----------



## Aastii

Bootup05 said:


> Lol why don't you just get someone in the UK to buy the game for your and ship it out?
> 
> Or move to another country?



I think both would be quite expensie


----------



## computernoob1

Australia must suck for games
I heard they banned Fallout 3 because the drug morphine was present in the game...


----------



## WeatherMan

Can't see where I'm going..





Shedding weight...





Shedding more weight....


----------



## Shane

Whats wrong with your graphics?

First pic looks horrible


----------



## WeatherMan

Must be my ATi card 

IDK what you mean. Lol. All settings are on high with motion blur off

1680 x 1050 2AA 16AF, Can't run higher, ill run out of vram


----------



## Shane

The car in the first pic....the detail looks horrible?

only the car!!!


----------



## WeatherMan

Lol the back of the hood was up. 

The car looks totally different with it down


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> Lol the back of the hood was up.
> 
> The car looks totally different with it down



No this one...





The car detail looks horrible


----------



## WeatherMan

Yeah thats cos the hood is down 

It flips up and falls off lol


----------



## Ramodkk

He's not talking about the car looking weird with or without the hood on or off. He's saying the detail (graphics wise) looks horrible.

BTW I'm neutral here lol


----------



## Shane

Ramomar said:


> He's not talking about the car looking weird with or without the hood on or off. He's saying the detail (graphics wise) looks horrible.



Yes exactly what i was talking about....


----------



## WeatherMan

No idea then lol.

Car detail is on max


----------



## Ramodkk

I don't think it looks bad, except for those shadows on the car, they kill the detail.


----------



## ScottALot

Pagani Zonda S haha, great looking car.


----------



## awildgoose

computernoob1 said:


> Australia must suck for games
> I heard they banned Fallout 3 because the drug morphine was present in the game...



Well you heard wrong then.

Will upload some more m4d2 pics soon


----------



## awildgoose

Alright, *I got gore enabled!!!*

















This is just awesome, ok here is how many zombies I killed that round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now this is how many I got with melee kills I got that round






I would post some movies of it, but movie maker loses too much quality...


----------



## Bodaggit23

awildgoose said:


> I would post some movies of it, but movie maker loses too much quality...



You can change the settings.


----------



## awildgoose

Bodaggit23 said:


> You can change the settings.



The thing is, I can't get to that... wait I might be able to get something close to it... Win7 movie maker is different....


----------



## Shane

awildgoose,Do you have any shots of the Chainsaw?


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> awildgoose,Do you have any shots of the Chainsaw?



Naah I don't think it's in the demo...

EDIT: I got the video quality up check out the vid on the other thread it's awesome!!!


----------



## computernoob1

awildgoose said:


> Well you heard wrong then.
> 
> Will upload some more m4d2 pics soon



No I heard right : P
They unbanned it after bethesda changed morphine to med-x


----------



## Enjoi




----------



## Shane

Wow Enjoi those graphics are stunning,,,what card you got?

Is that Flight sim X?


----------



## Enjoi

Nevakonaza said:


> Wow Enjoi those graphics are stunning,,,what card you got?
> 
> Is that Flight sim X?



Yep, Flight Sim X. It looks like crap out of the box, but with a few addons you can make it look amazing. 

I am only running a BFG 8800GT.


----------



## awildgoose

computernoob1 said:


> No I heard right : P
> They unbanned it after bethesda changed morphine to med-x



Well then it must have been a one day ban, because I got it the day it came out... worldwide


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Well then it must have been a one day ban, because I got it the day it came out... worldwide



it could have been pre release they said "no no no...we aint having this, not with morphine in, a drug we teach about in schools and give in hospitals and everybody knows about!!"

then Bethesda went and said "fine you soft aussie bastards, we will rename it" before release date. idk if that is what happened, but i can see how you are both right quite easily


----------



## computernoob1

Aastii said:


> it could have been pre release they said "no no no...we aint having this, not with morphine in, a drug we teach about in schools and give in hospitals and everybody knows about!!"
> 
> then Bethesda went and said "fine you soft aussie bastards, we will rename it" before release date. idk if that is what happened, but i can see how you are both right quite easily



That's pretty much how it happened : P


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> it could have been pre release they said "no no no...we aint having this, not with morphine in, a drug we teach about in schools and give in hospitals and everybody knows about!!"
> 
> then Bethesda went and said "fine you soft *little Kevin Rudd*, we will rename it" before release date. idk if that is what happened, but i can see how you are both right quite easily



First fixed it.

Yes that is probably how it happened... stupid laws about games.. WHO GIVES A RATS ASS!
Seriously it's a bloody game.


----------



## WeatherMan

Enjoi said:


> Yep, Flight Sim X. It looks like crap out of the box, but with a few addons you can make it look amazing.
> 
> I am only running a BFG 8800GT.



Is the res shown your native?

It looks like you're running like 8/16AA lol


----------



## awildgoose

Yep did some L4D with Bootup05 (4.99)






LOL at ping





Not a great shot but I was kinda busy with the whole... zombies





I quite like this shot.


----------



## Shane

Messing around in GTA IV


----------



## tlarkin

I read that Aussie land banned L4D2 from being released in Australia....Is that the case?  

Read it in last month's Game Informer magazine.


----------



## Bacon

Trying out some GTA mods and cars. Almost everything in the game has been modified, all the textures, weather, guns, a few cars, have been reworked. If anyones interested, I'll post up some pictures of a true ferrari and lamborghini, instead of the "turismo" and "infernus"

New top speed, didn't even reach it, but thats as close as its gonna get with the settings it had:





Just thought this was a cool shot:





More pictures:

Modified Infernus:





















Modified Annihilator:


----------



## Machin3

Thats pretty fricken sweet, especially that Lambo with the underglow. Nice job.


----------



## awildgoose

tlarkin said:


> I read that Aussie land banned L4D2 from being released in Australia....Is that the case?
> 
> Read it in last month's Game Informer magazine.



Nah man they just lowered the violence. Like when you kill a zombie is just disappears and they took out the security zombies. But with the changing of 1 number in 2 files it reverses that so it's all good:good:


----------



## Enjoi

Had a slight communication error online tonight


----------



## Aastii

^ lmao, nice shot enjoi


----------



## linkin

I can only imagine how that went...


----------



## WeatherMan

L4D2 Demo is avaliable for public download now


----------



## Enjoi

Bootup05 said:


> L4D2 Demo is avaliable for public download now




It's funny how everyone said they were going to protest L4D2, predicting the game was going to come out and crickets would be chirping. Apparently everyone has forgotten their pledge to protest, because the game is selling like hot cakes. 

Hilarious. 


History will repeat itself next week when MW2 comes out.


----------



## Aastii

Enjoi said:


> It's funny how everyone said they were going to protest L4D2, predicting the game was going to come out and crickets would be chirping. Apparently everyone has forgotten their pledge to protest, because the game is selling like hot cakes.
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> 
> History will repeat itself next week when MW2 comes out.



I didn't protest at L4D2 and I know so so many that didn't, because they realised the people moaning about L4D2 were moaning over nothing at all, they had nothing to moan about. MW2 though, I know nobody that is still getting it for PC, because there is a massive problem in it. L4D2 has no problems so people have stopped there bitching, anyone that does the same for MW2 when there is clearly still a massive flaw is a bit of a mental case if you ask me


----------



## Enjoi

I just played through the demo campaign in L4D2.... same old crap. 

Won't be buying this one.


----------



## Aastii

Enjoi said:


> I just played through the demo campaign in L4D2.... same old crap.
> 
> Won't be buying this one.



yup, just played it too and thought the same, the new weapons are pretty awesome though, love the mellee weapons, and the single shot assault rifle and all of the mellee weapons, played through with just the machete and it was so awesome, but it just feels like same shit different day though


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> L4D2 Demo is avaliable for public download now



Yay i can at least try it out!

Nice they actualy released a demo,most new games they dont bother 

Edit:well.....it looks better without a doubt!

Like the new weapons,such as the Ak47..uzi....

It still doesnt make me want to buy it though,just doesnt seem all that diffrent from the first l4d...i think it will end up been teh same,repetative and never any new maps or weapons from valve.


----------



## awildgoose

Enjoi said:


> I just played through the demo campaign in L4D2.... same old crap.
> 
> Won't be buying this one.



You just played with me  and got owned....

Everyone get L4D2 and we can have a machete fest!!!!


----------



## Shane

awildgoose said:


> You just played with me  and got owned....
> 
> Everyone get L4D2 and we can have a machete fest!!!!



The Machete is awesome...and im liking the AK-47...BUT OTHER THAN THAT...dont realy see any point in buying it...maybe il wait till the 50% off sale in a few years lol.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> The Machete is awesome...and im liking the AK-47...BUT OTHER THAN THAT...dont realy see any point in buying it...maybe il wait till the 50% off sale in a few years lol.



The machete is awesome... the AK-47 is crap... it's a gun. I like just having the pump shotgun (the crap one) and the machete, it makes it fun when it's hard.

You obviously haven't played much... th adrenaline is awesome and there is going to be way more stuff i the full version because everyone complained that L4D had everything in the demo so in the forums a valve admin or something said that they didn't release that much in this demo.
Maybe playing with a cofo member might make it fun *hint hint* lol.


----------



## Shane

awildgoose said:


> *hint hint* lol.



Consider it done!


----------



## epidemik

Enjoi said:


> It's funny how everyone said they were going to protest L4D2, predicting the game was going to come out and crickets would be chirping. Apparently everyone has forgotten their pledge to protest, because the game is selling like hot cakes.



Well the boycott ended. They accomplished some stuff or at least put some pressure which was pretty cool. 

The leaders of the boycott ended up saying "Horray for us, we had an influence on this company. Boycott is over go buy the game."

So its not really that people forgot, just changed their mind based on Valve's response to the group.


As for L4D2 (and probably MW2), I'll be waiting for either the Steam Holiday sale or maybe even until a 50% off weekend.


----------



## awildgoose

Just playing with Nevakonaza (sorry Enjoi didn't get that great shots of us two  )

Haha owned... (yes I know I'm dead but I got witch raped)






This is a good shot:





Yes, yes I am





Turn around!!!





Thanks man:good:


----------



## Aastii

epidemik said:


> Well the boycott ended. They accomplished some stuff or at least put some pressure which was pretty cool.
> 
> The leaders of the boycott ended up saying "Horray for us, we had an influence on this company. Boycott is over go buy the game."
> 
> So its not really that people forgot, just changed their mind based on Valve's response to the group.
> 
> *
> As for L4D2 (and probably MW2), I'll be waiting for either the Steam Holiday sale or maybe even until a 50% off weekend*.



+1, seems the only time it is really worth getting them tbh, not worth the price at all I don't think for either.


----------



## mrjack

I'm probably going to get Dragon Age: Origins. Might even buy Left 4 Dead 2 once I can get it cheaper as well. The L4D2 demo is fun.


----------



## Shane

Nice shots,awildgoose!

I was just playing a round with £4.99 (Bootup05)...but half way through he dissapeared lol....must have been my dodgy gameplay 

Well im off to play some GTA IV


----------



## Aastii

lmao at 3rd one down goose


----------



## Enjoi

awildgoose said:


> Just playing with Nevakonaza (sorry Enjoi didn't get that great shots of us two  )




I didn't do too well as I remember, maybe it is a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> lmao at 3rd one down goose



Looks like my player is having a spaz atack


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks like my player is having a spaz atack



lmao I hadn't noticed that but it's true


----------



## Fatback

Some from a flight me an Aviation_Man took tonight


----------



## Aastii

damn I remember playing FS 2000 and thinking that the detail on the ground was outstanding even then, but looking at that last screensht, it was appauling


----------



## Machin3

Damn. That looks amazing. Which one is better? Gold Edition or the Acceleration Edition? Which one do you guys have?


----------



## Enjoi

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Damn. That looks amazing. Which one is better? Gold Edition or the Acceleration Edition? Which one do you guys have?



Gold Edition is FSX Deluxe + Acceleration addon

Get the Gold Edition, and if you want I will recommend you some addons that will make the game 100 times better than it is out of the box.


----------



## Machin3

Enjoi said:


> Gold Edition is FSX Deluxe + Acceleration addon
> 
> Get the Gold Edition, and if you want I will recommend you some addons that will make the game 100 times better than it is out of the box.



Ok, thanks Enjoi. I will probably get it soon and you could tell me about some of those addons.


----------



## Whisper91

Those are beautiful screenshots Fatback!


----------



## Fatback

Whisper91 said:


> Those are beautiful screenshots Fatback!



Well If you like those have some more.





















Now some from a flight me and Enjoi just finished it was some where in AU. Your have to ask him where because I don't know


----------



## Enjoi

full album can be seen at http://img30.imageshack.us/g/fsx2009110800123680.jpg/


----------



## voyagerfan99

My next rig will be made so I can totally max FSX with no lag whatsoever.


----------



## Enjoi

voyagerfan99 said:


> My next rig will be made so I can totally max FSX with no lag whatsoever.



Maybe by the year 2030 a computer will exist that can do that


----------



## Whisper91

^
Hahaha....

Wow, great thanks guys, I really appreciate those pictures. I can spend a whole day looking at FSX pictures.

My brother lets me play his FS2004 once in a while, so I have some experience. But my buddy and I were planning on doing a world trip in possibly a Cessna 172, maybe something a little faster, but still a prop. So I wanna pop in the game soon and start training. I love flying with other people, the experience is amazing.

Oh, and may I ask what Video Cards you two have?

Thank you!


----------



## Enjoi

Whisper91 said:


> ^
> Hahaha....
> 
> Wow, great thanks guys, I really appreciate those pictures. I can spend a whole day looking at FSX pictures.
> 
> My brother lets me play his FS2004 once in a while, so I have some experience. But my buddy and I were planning on doing a world trip in possibly a Cessna 172, maybe something a little faster, but still a prop. So I wanna pop in the game soon and start training. I love flying with other people, the experience is amazing.
> 
> Oh, and may I ask what Video Cards you two have?
> 
> Thank you!



I have built a miniature flight school on our Hamachi server. I am teaching aviation_man and Fatback, and I am willing to teach anyone who has a serious interest in learning. I am a real life pilot and take it very seriously as Fatback will tell you; when we are in the plane together in FSX, I expect him to treat it like the real thing. 

If you want to come fly with us, let me know :good:

My GPU is a BFG 8800GT


----------



## Fatback

Whisper91 said:


> ^
> Hahaha....
> 
> Wow, great thanks guys, I really appreciate those pictures. I can spend a whole day looking at FSX pictures.
> 
> My brother lets me play his FS2004 once in a while, so I have some experience. But my buddy and I were planning on doing a world trip in possibly a Cessna 172, maybe something a little faster, but still a prop. So I wanna pop in the game soon and start training. I love flying with other people, the experience is amazing.
> 
> Oh, and may I ask what Video Cards you two have?
> 
> Thank you!



I have a 4850 and Enjoi has a 8800GT I believe. FSX is more dependent on CPU then GPU. I would go with something like a 4870 or GTX 260. That plus your i5 will give you one heck of a FSX experience.


btw a couple more screens


----------



## Whisper91

Ah, I adore the F-16....

Relating to what Enjoi said. I would love to be part of that. Aviation is my life, well that and roller coasters. I love going to CYYZ and just spot. I love when the aircraft fly over you at such a low altitude. I have flown in a hot air balloon, helicopter, commercial, and private. I'm looking to fly in ever single flying object (except a bird). But yeah, anways, enough of my blabbering. 

The screen's look so beautiful, are they edited or just "out of the box"? I was trying to decided between the following GPU's:
EVGA 9800 GTX+
BFG GTS 250

And I'm leaning more towards the 9800 GTX+

Currently, my computer is built, but I need that Video Card to install the W7. The anxiety is killing me!!


----------



## Enjoi

Near Coffs Harbour in Australia using ORBX photo real scenery.


----------



## Fatback

Whisper91 said:


> Ah, I adore the F-16....
> 
> Relating to what Enjoi said. I would love to be part of that. Aviation is my life, well that and roller coasters. I love going to CYYZ and just spot. I love when the aircraft fly over you at such a low altitude. I have flown in a hot air balloon, helicopter, commercial, and private. I'm looking to fly in ever single flying object (except a bird). But yeah, anways, enough of my blabbering.
> 
> The screen's look so beautiful, are they edited or just "out of the box"? I was trying to decided between the following GPU's:
> EVGA 9800 GTX+
> BFG GTS 250
> 
> And I'm leaning more towards the 9800 GTX+
> 
> Currently, my computer is built, but I need that Video Card to install the W7. The anxiety is killing me!!



Nah we don't edit any of the screenshots, I do sometimes edit the ones I use as wallpapers but that is about it. 

How much do you want to spend on the GPU, and where are you getting it from.


----------



## Whisper91

Well, I am using Canada Computers. Although I can probably get a better deal with Newegg, I don't like shopping online because... well it's just me. CC is just down the road from me, so it's easier, plus, it's not like they don't have great prices, in fact, they have excellent prices!

I actually made my decision on the BFG GeForce GTS 250, because it's cheaper then the 9800GTX+, has a better warranty, and the store only sells the 512MB 9800GTX+ and I would rather have the 1GB one. I should be dropping in tomorrow to order it, should be here by the end of the week, and then I can most likely start using my new baby on the weekend!
http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=022084&cid=VDC.243.390


----------



## Fatback

Whisper91 said:


> Well, I am using Canada Computers. Although I can probably get a better deal with Newegg, I don't like shopping online because... well it's just me. CC is just down the road from me, so it's easier, plus, it's not like they don't have great prices, in fact, they have excellent prices!
> 
> I actually made my decision on the BFG GeForce GTS 250, because it's cheaper then the 9800GTX+, has a better warranty, and the store only sells the 512MB 9800GTX+ and I would rather have the 1GB one. I should be dropping in tomorrow to order it, should be here by the end of the week, and then I can most likely start using my new baby on the weekend!
> http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=022084&cid=VDC.243.390



I really wouldn't get either one of those. You can get a 4870 for $130 at that shop.http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=018943&cid=VDC.243.272 that's a good bit better then a GTS 250. It's going to give you more room to crank up the graphic's in FSX. I'm pretty sure anybody will agree it's a better choice to get a better card for less than to pay more for a lesser card. Even better you can get a 4770 for $112 http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=023378&cid=VDC.243.272 still better then a GTS 250. Plus it has the new ATI Eyefinity and DX11 either one of those cards is a better choice then the GTS 250.


----------



## Whisper91

I was looking at getting the 4870 a while ago, but everyone I talked to said I should stick with nVidia.


----------



## Fatback

Whisper91 said:


> I was looking at getting the 4870 a while ago, but everyone I talked to said I should stick with nVidia.



Nvidia has nothing that ATI doesn't beside physx and it's better for folding. When buying a graphics card brand is that last thing to think about. Get what you can for the money you are paying.


----------



## Whisper91

My budget is about $180 for a GPU. I always wanted that 4870 but was always lead to the 9800GTX+ or the GTS 250.

I was looking at this:
http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=020837&cid=VDC.243.272


----------



## Fatback

Whisper91 said:


> My budget is about $180 for a GPU. I always wanted that 4870 but was always lead to the 9800GTX+ or the GTS 250.
> 
> I was looking at this:
> http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=020837&cid=VDC.243.272



If your going to pay $180 for a card then your only option is a 4890 http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=022617&cid=VDC.243.272. It is such a good card for the price and will pretty much max any game and most likely any up coming game for the next 2 years or so. Later on you can get another 4890 for crossfire  if you feel like the games are getting to be to much for you system.


----------



## Whisper91

Ok, thanks. But now that I come to think of it, even $180 is too much. Would it hurt to get the 4870 over the 4890?

This looks like the best deal:
http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=020837&cid=VDC.243.272


----------



## Fatback

Whisper91 said:


> Ok, thanks. But now that I come to think of it, even $180 is too much. Would it hurt to get the 4870 over the 4890?
> 
> This looks like the best deal:
> http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=020837&cid=VDC.243.272



No not at all the 4870 is still a very good card. I don't think I would pay an extra $30 for that one. I would probably just go with the other one that I posted. If you really want the 1gb one then I guess it would be worth it.


----------



## Whisper91

Well, I'm still very new at computers, so my brain is thinking that the 1GB is better then the 512MB. But I guess it won't show that much difference. The only real difference would be in my wallet.


----------



## Respital

Whisper91 said:


> Well, I'm still very new at computers, so my brain is thinking that the 1GB is better then the 512MB. But I guess it won't show that much difference. The only real difference would be in my wallet.



Is it if you are running high resolutions otherwise no need for it.


----------



## Whisper91

Thanks a lot for the help, much appreciated. I should be going out tomorrow and getting it!

And just for kicks and giggles, here's is the only game I can run on this computer...

*ROLLER COASTER TYCOON 2* woooot!

It's my park entrance (FMPC= Freestyle Music Park Canada)


----------



## awildgoose

Whisper91 said:


> Thanks a lot for the help, much appreciated. I should be going out tomorrow and getting it!
> 
> And just for kicks and giggles, here's is the only game I can run on this computer...
> 
> *ROLLER COASTER TYCOON 2* woooot!
> 
> It's my park entrance (FMPC= Freestyle Music Park Canada)



I love Roller Coaster Tycoon 2, it's so fun. I love it how you can put a "Do Not Enter" sign at the exit and no one can leave your park bwahahahahahaha. Plus you can make inflatable boats explode


----------



## Whisper91

^Haha, yeah, it's always fun when you're _that_ bored... I try to be realistic and build Amusement Parks...

One last question for the Video Card before I purchase one.

Either this:
http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=018943&cid=VDC.243.272

or this:
http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=026404&cid=VDC.243.272

Thanks!


----------



## Aastii

Whisper91 said:


> And just for kicks and giggles, here's is the only game I can run on this computer...



wait, wut? Your system in your sig should be able to play anything


----------



## computernoob1

Whisper91 said:


> ^Haha, yeah, it's always fun when you're _that_ bored... I try to be realistic and build Amusement Parks...
> 
> One last question for the Video Card before I purchase one.
> 
> Either this:
> http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=018943&cid=VDC.243.272
> 
> or this:
> http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=026404&cid=VDC.243.272
> 
> Thanks!



I don't think you need a new video card unless you want to max out games like GTA 4, with the rig in your sig you should be fine for any game that is out


----------



## Fatback

Aastii said:


> wait, wut? Your system in your sig should be able to play anything





computernoob1 said:


> I don't think you need a new video card unless you want to max out games like GTA 4, with the rig in your sig you should be fine for any game that is out



The rig in his sig is not built yet. He has gotten everything but the video card. Which is the reason why he was asking. If you would go back to the beginning of the conversation then you would know that


----------



## computernoob1

Fatback said:


> The rig in his sig is not built yet. He has gotten everything but the video card. Which is the reason why he was asking. If you would go back to the beginning of the conversation then you would know that



I'm not reading 2 pages just to find that out : P


----------



## Whisper91

Woot! Just bought the GPU, and apparently the 512MB is being dropped from the market? Well whatever, I bought the 1 Gig 4870 for $15 off total= $186.44 (with tax)

Next up, installation of everything and I'm done!!

Oh and recently, I can tell my _current,old PC_ is dieing, because now it is starting to lag on RCT2 and it takes an hour to load Firefox. I cannot wait for this new PC!!!


----------



## Shane

MW2...its all good so far,Love the new weapons.

All Maxed settings @ 1680x1050 and getting mostly 68-72 fps avarage.



























WTH 







One thing good about this server issue,Im glad our online ranks are saved externaly.

Also,Does anyone know if steam will automaticly download the latest patch for this game when they release one?


----------



## computernoob1

Nevakonaza said:


> MW2...its all good so far,Love the new weapons.
> 
> All Maxed settings @ 1680x1050 and getting mostly 68-72 fps avarage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing good about this server issue,Im glad our online ranks are saved externaly.
> 
> Also,Does anyone know if steam will automaticly download the latest patch for this game when they release one?


If you have automatic update it should


----------



## Shane

computernoob1 said:


> If you have automatic update it should



Yup its on.

Just gave Multiplayer a go and im actualy quite impressed,Its nothing like i expected it to be,I thought it would be like Left 4 deads servers which are crap but it was basicly....search for room,which it found in seconds,and off we went.

Not played with any local people though yet or english speaking  all i got was a load of Foreign writing throughout the game


----------



## Archangel

Nevakonaza said:


>



I hate Clifhangers..   >.<


----------



## linkin

Here's a few screenies.











^ That was very funny when it happened. Packie was like "it's not your fault Niko" 






^ Flying cop cars can do damage


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Yup its on.
> 
> Just gave Multiplayer a go and im actualy quite impressed,Its nothing like i expected it to be,I thought it would be like Left 4 deads servers which are crap but it was basicly....search for room,which it found in seconds,and off we went.
> 
> Not played with any local people though yet or english speaking  all i got was a load of Foreign writing throughout the game



you are in europe after all 



Archangel said:


> I hate Clifhangers..   >.<



lmao


----------



## awildgoose

Playing with Nev last night...

Always on top lol





Always look before crossing lol





Deep in thought





Oh no he di int





BURN HORSE lol


----------



## Shane

awildgoose said:


> *Playing* with Nev last night...


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


>



But but we were... don't you remember.... maybe next time you shouldn't keep your eyes closed


----------



## Fatback

awildgoose said:


> Playing with Nev last night...



That's just nasty......I hope you washed your hands afterwards


----------



## awildgoose

Fatback said:


> That's just nasty......I hope you washed your hands afterwards



Naah was too hungry


----------



## Shane

I was playing with someone last night....it surely wasnt you awildgoose


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> I was playing with someone last night....it surely wasnt you awildgoose



Oh it was... since I'm under 18 you are now Pedo Bear


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Oh it was... since I'm under 18 you are now Pedo Bear



i'm sure you could pass for 16


----------



## Whisper91

I know this is off-topic... but...

Enjoi--- I got your message, and yes, I would love to join, I just have to buy FSX first, lol. And how do I post profile messages and send PM's? Do I need a certain number of posts. I'm blind, I cannot find the rules!


----------



## Fatback

Whisper91 said:


> I know this is off-topic... but...
> 
> Enjoi--- I got your message, and yes, I would love to join, I just have to buy FSX first, lol. And how do I post profile messages and send PM's? Do I need a certain number of posts. I'm blind, I cannot find the rules!



Join hamachi, you can talk to us there. Enjoi was banned so he isn't going to be able to reply to you.

http://www.computerforum.com/161524-computer-forum-hamachi-network.html


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> i'm sure you could pass for 16



I'm sure I could... done it before

Can't wait for the full release of L4D2


----------



## Whisper91

Fatback said:


> Join hamachi, you can talk to us there. Enjoi was banned so he isn't going to be able to reply to you.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/161524-computer-forum-hamachi-network.html



Ok, downloading now...

Thanks


----------



## Fatback

Whisper91 said:


> Ok, downloading now...
> 
> Thanks



No problem, just make sure you use your CF name or enjoi will kick you.


----------



## DCIScouts

Also, you need to have 100 posts in order to PM people.  I know it's a little inconvenient, but it's something we've instituted to prevent spammers from mass PMing everyone.


----------



## Whisper91

Yay I'm 1/3 of the way there....


----------



## Ramodkk

Just started to play CoD4 again lately, here's a recent one


----------



## ScOuT

Played some Modern Warfare 2 this evening. I actually played the single player campaign which I do not usually play. It was pretty fun, I liked it.

I was a little shocked when I played the airport level...that was something new. They put that graphic content selection in there for a reason I guess...wow


----------



## Whisper91

ScOuT said:


> I was a little shocked when I played the airport level...that was something new. They put that graphic content selection in there for a reason I guess...wow



Don't look at me in a bad way, but even though I understand how people get offensive about it... I found the level fun. It's a good way to get the stress out of me. I would never do it in real life, but in a game it's so much more different. I hate how people ruin it when they do that themselves. One person who tries a reenactment ruins it for the rest of the gamers.


----------



## Aastii

^ I agree with you, it looks really fun. What I find confusing about this whole thing is how people are pissed that it is in the game and find it insensitive, but it has been on movies and TV shows for years, everybody knows what terrorism is and what it involves, so it isn't anything new to people, people know mass murders happen, so that isn't new to people, but they are acting shocked like they only just found out that this sort of thing is potentially possible


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## awildgoose

tlarkin said:


>



What game is that?


----------



## mrjack

awildgoose said:


> What game is that?



I think it's 'Dragon Age: Origins'.


----------



## awildgoose

mrjack said:


> I think it's 'Dragon Age: Origins'.



Ah ok thanks.:good:


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## tlarkin

mrjack said:


> I think it's 'Dragon Age: Origins'.



Yup it is dragon age, if you liked KOTOR you will like DA.


----------



## EWC88

Bootup05, what game is that?


----------



## mac550

Enjoi said:


> Had a slight communication error online tonight



is that fsx? i can never get the hole coms thing to work


----------



## awildgoose

tlarkin said:


> yup it is dragon age, if you liked kotor you will like da.



kotor?


----------



## linkin

star wars *k*nights *o*f* t*he *o*ld *r*epublic.


I'm a star wars nerd


----------



## WeatherMan

EWC88 said:


> Bootup05, what game is that?



FEAR Combat 

It's free, Just go to www.joinfear.com


----------



## Aastii

if it is anything like the normal fefar games, I will pass because they are scary as hell


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> if it is anything like the normal fefar games, I will pass because they are scary as hell



fefar? I think you mean Fear


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> fefar? I think you mean Fear



yea i do too


----------



## Shane

I think they did a real good job with making people look realistic in GTA IV....


----------



## PabloTeK

Nevakonaza said:


> I think they did a real good job with making people look realistic in GTA IV....



OMG that man has a bar through his stomach!


----------



## Justin

Aastii said:


> if it is anything like the normal fefar games, I will pass because they are scary as hell



nah. FEAR Combat is just multiplayer, no scary stuff.


----------



## Aastii

PabloTeK said:


> OMG that man has a bar through his stomach!



lmao, realistic graphics and physics ftw 



jnskyliner34 said:


> nah. FEAR Combat is just multiplayer, no scary stuff.



oh good, I may give it a go...need to free up HDD space though first, only have just over 39GB left


----------



## awildgoose

Alright some screenies from L4D2. Not many action shots just shots of weapons and area etc.











Yes grenade launcher










KATANA!!





Gun store





Fueling















While the chainsaw is badass... it's just not as fulfilling as the katana 















I have heaps more I just wanted to put these up.


----------



## Fatback

^ Nice, I still haven't even played the demo lol looks good though.

BTW you have two of the same


----------



## Shane

How many weapons are there?

and how many maps so far?


----------



## f.i.t.h

Take THAT Australia:





Only screenshot I got today, no in game ones.
Had an awesome pistol round, 5 kills with deagle :gun:


----------



## Shane

This is good for me on that map...






I like Afghan the most!


----------



## Fatback

I went 74-18 on that map, I usually suck on rundown but something came over me that game.

My favorite is Terminal and Afghan.


----------



## Shane

Fatback said:


> I went 74-18 on that map, I usually suck on rundown but something came over me that game.
> 
> My favorite is Terminal and Afghan.



Nice!

I dont like Terminal...it has to be the map i hate the most.

Afghan on the other hand...i love it but its rare i get to play on it as the server always chooses something else 

Anyone been having issues lately? when joined multiplaye and it searches for a game it put me into a game already half way through or nearly finished


----------



## Fatback

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice!
> 
> I dont like Terminal...it has to be the map i hate the most.
> 
> Afghan on the other hand...i love it but its rare i get to play on it as the server always chooses something else
> 
> Anyone been having issues lately? when joined multiplaye and it searches for a game it put me into a game already half way through or nearly finished




Really Terminal is my favorite, I play Afghan a lot, I played it 6 times in a row earlier. The one I hate the most is Karachi I don't know how to spell it but I'm sure you know it. I miss some of the COD4 maps like crash, overgrown, vacant. It would be nice for them to release some DL with some of the old maps from previous COD games.


----------



## tlarkin

I can't play games that encourage camping, mainly because I am an old school quake player maybe?  Not sure???  All the modern military shooters, if you rush you pretty much get owned by someone camping.  It drives me nuts sometimes.

I remember going like 90 - 10 in some quake maps back in the day.  Just loaded quake live on my mac and my PC and man, there are some dudes that never stopped playing Quake III and they are still bad ass.  I got whopped pretty bad, but i haven't played in a such a long time.


----------



## Aastii

tlarkin said:


> I can't play games that encourage camping, mainly because I am an old school quake player maybe?  Not sure???  All the modern military shooters, if you rush you pretty much get owned by someone camping.  It drives me nuts sometimes.
> 
> I remember going like 90 - 10 in some quake maps back in the day.  Just loaded quake live on my mac and my PC and man, there are some dudes that never stopped playing Quake III and they are still bad ass.  I got whopped pretty bad, but i haven't played in a such a long time.



Not so much on MW2, but on just about every other CoD, there are always servers up and running that have no camping as a rule, and they are always so much more fun than the ones allowing it.

Still, I know what you mean by games where you always move being more fun, there are times where I much prefer a quick game on Quake or UT


----------



## Shane

I miss the old cod servers that disallowed bunny-hopping and noob tubers.....thats the only thing i miss about them though.


----------



## tlarkin

Aastii said:


> Not so much on MW2, but on just about every other CoD, there are always servers up and running that have no camping as a rule, and they are always so much more fun than the ones allowing it.
> 
> Still, I know what you mean by games where you always move being more fun, there are times where I much prefer a quick game on Quake or UT



yeah no camping rules don't mean squat if they aren't enforced and most of the time it is excessive camping that gets someone in trouble.

I have been on no camp servers only to be shot in the back while someone is corner camping behind something.  I realize that it is part of the game.  I guess that is why I still play CSS, but only gun game mod.  I like the randomness of it all and you have a mixture of guns so some people can't camp and snipe because they have a pistol, while others are sniping with the scout.  Which is why I only play CSS gun game random elimination, hahahaha.

When I played battle field or COD, no matter what there were always campers.  Then again in the case of battle field I usually went commander and posted up some where and played the strategist role rather than the combat role.  I was really good at dropping supplies and calling in air strikes.   I would also hold up somewhere with anti tank stuff and a supply drop and blow the crap out of enemy tanks.  it drove some people nuts, where they would dispatch snipers to take me out.

The only time I really get into team games is when you actually play as a team, instead of team death match.  Unless the team death match is a no camping game.  If that makes any sense.  anyone can sit in a corner and camp and get 100 kills, that takes little skill.


----------



## linkin

Grenades... the Camper's natural enemy.


----------



## linkin

Except in counterstrike it takes 2 nades to kill and you can only carry one  I guess that's why you :gun: them first


----------



## awildgoose

Fatback said:


> ^ Nice, I still haven't even played the demo lol looks good though.
> 
> BTW you have two of the same



yea not anymore... I fixed it like two seconds after lol.



Nevakonaza said:


> How many weapons are there?
> 
> and how many maps so far?



Heaps.


----------



## Ramodkk




----------



## Justin

ping! ping! ping! ping! ping! ping!


----------



## Aastii

jnskyliner34 said:


> ping! ping! ping! ping! ping! ping!



lmao, I didn't look at the ping at first then realised what you meant


----------



## Whisper91

Well since I never knew there was a Video Thread... well I did, but I was too lazy to search... anywho.

Here's a couple screenshots so it doesn't look half as bad as posting in the wrong topic:

This is a recreation of a roller coaster at Canada's Wonderland in.... you guessed it, England! No... Canada!
http://www.cwmania.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=2

Logo:





Uno:





Dos:






Thanks!


----------



## Aastii

Whisper91 said:


> Yeah... so I bought a new gaming PC mostly for FSX... yet I don't have the game yet. Odd ain't it?
> 
> But I got the Demo for now, and I was really bored so I played it. I don't believe this plane was designed for aerobatics, especially at such a speed, but hell with it, it's FUN!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNVjdk5oqXM
> 
> 
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!



http://www.computerforum.com/161242-official-video-thread-10.html


----------



## Whisper91

Right... I knew that


----------



## Aastii

Whisper91 said:


> Right... I knew that



lol


----------



## Whisper91

Changed post... and this is not spam. I think...


----------



## Aastii

damn, what are those screenshots from, those rides look awesome?


----------



## Whisper91

I made it myself 

The game is:
http://www.nolimitscoaster.com/


----------



## zombine210

some random shots of games i've been playin':

this game looks very nice:





gets repetitive though:





i also got mass effect, pew pew :gun: 





they look real, the suits i mean 





i don't know what i did here, but i dealt some damage :gun:


----------



## Whisper91

I did a flight from Boeing Field, Washington to Victoria, BC, it was beautiful!


----------



## Aastii

I can't get a screenshot of it any more (I deleted the videos because I am an idiot) but one of my eagle eyed viewers noticed this on my latest MW2 video that I am doing for a friend:

[YT]ah0hrW1_pUw[/YT]

freeze at 3:26 and tell me what you see 

=EDIT=

how lucky is that, the link is my screenshot, it has what I was after right on it


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> I can't get a screenshot of it any more (I deleted the videos because *I am an idiot*) but one of my eagle eyed viewers noticed this on my latest MW2 video that I am doing for a friend:
> 
> [YT]ah0hrW1_pUw[/YT]
> 
> freeze at 3:26 and tell me what you see
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> how lucky is that, the link is my screenshot, it has what I was after right on it



Yes, yes you are.

I froze it at 3:26 I couldn't see anything cool or funny, was it that tank thing that looked like it had red eyes maybe?


----------



## BigSteve702

infinity ward's on the rifle. hahaha


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Yes, yes you are.
> 
> I froze it at 3:26 I couldn't see anything cool or funny, was it that tank thing that looked like it had red eyes maybe?





BigSteve702 said:


> infinity ward's on the rifle. hahaha



We have an idiot and winner, nice one BigSteve


----------



## Whisper91

Enjoy:
































I saved these last two, best for last:











I hope this isn't too many pictures, I went picture frenzy!


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> We have an idiot and winner, nice one BigSteve



Hey STFU just because I don't read the fine print
Hmm should I upload some screenies I have soo many...


----------



## Aloush

This is what happens when you mess with me punk.


----------



## Shane

what games that


----------



## Machin3

Nevakonaza said:


> what games that



I think its Saints Row. I don't know if its 1 or 2 though.


----------



## Aloush

Nevakonaza said:


> what games that



Yeah it's Saints Row 2
Amazing game so much more fun that GTA


----------



## Candy

Saints Row 2 is a pretty decent game. Haven't played it in a while. I had slight lag problems though when driving fast, even though its not a particularly graphic intensive game, which was annoying but still a sweet game.


----------



## Shane

Dirt 2....this game is awesome!





























I run it 1680x1050 all high settings and still get 55-60 fps....not bad at all.


----------



## linkin

Is that high settings as in maxed out? what about filters? I'm probably going to buy that when its released along with GRID 2


----------



## Shane

linkin93 said:


> Is that high settings as in maxed out? what about filters? I'm probably going to buy that when its released along with GRID 2



No not maxed....Just everything set to "High"....with Vsnc disabled....i think it was 4x aa...il check later for full settings.

Theres "Ultra" settings to choose,not tried them yet....we will see.

But like i said....im getting around 60fps on all high settings,there shouldnt be any reason why i cant do "Ultra" and still get decent framerates,even if i loose 20 fps going to Ultra i should still get a decent 40-43fps?


----------



## awildgoose

Dam now I wish I had bought the game during the sale after seeing these screenshots


----------



## Shane

Try the demo here m8.

http://www.gamershell.com/news_87844.html


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Try the demo here m8.
> 
> http://www.gamershell.com/news_87844.html



It wouldn't download for me


----------



## WeatherMan

My FPS in DiRT 2

Shane you'll be able to max it easy 

I did the run at 1920 x 1200 8AA Ultra Settings


----------



## awildgoose

I love DiRT 2. Well the demo. I went completely Aussie on the game:






"Minor Damage"


----------



## linkin

I thought i'd post this again.






BOOM HEADSHOT​


----------



## Aastii

what game was that in linkin?


----------



## linkin

Far Cry 2


----------



## Fatback

linkin93 said:


> I thought i'd post this again.



Fixed it!


----------



## Aastii

linkin93 said:


> Far Cry 2



aah i see, i think i remember you saying last time that was up


----------



## Shane

Anyone got Assasins creed here?...the first one i mean?

how is it?

Seen it today for £9.99...thats the collectors edition.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone got Assasins creed here?...the first one i mean?
> 
> how is it?
> 
> Seen it today for £9.99...thats the collectors edition.



It is pretty good, but the creators had little imagination.

The missions that you do are good the first couple of times then it is very much rinse and repeat, it is all just go here in less than this time and i will tell you a secret, collect this stuff in this amount of time and i will tell you a secret, eavesdrop on this converstaion and i will tell you a secret, pickpocket from this guy and i will tell you a secret, beat up this guy then kill him and he will tell you a secret.

Then you collect the information from these secrets to assassinate a specific target, then try to get away without getting killed, all with the sme weapons every time 

The gameplay is poor then, because it is the same over and over, but the story is ok a guess and it works faultlessly. for the price it is good


----------



## Justin

NFS Shift PS3 Version. It looks pretty crappy after being uploaded to needforspeed.com 

My Tier 1 car, Honda Civic Si.
















and my newly bought Tier 2 car, Nissan Skyline R34 GTR.


----------



## Shane

jnskyliner34 said:


>



You and your Skylines 

They are very rare cars in the Uk...very hard to find one for sale and when you do they are expensive.

Funny thing is though,In Cyprus theyre everywhere.

Shift is a great game though,The ps3 graphics look great.


----------



## Justin

Skyline's <3. 
I love that they included the old Skyline 2000 GTR in the game.  

Those screens looks pretty crappy compared to actually playing it. Uploading it from the PS3 to needforspeed.com might have reduced the quality.


----------



## Justin

16 cylinder Volkswagen Beetle race.





Audi RS4 FTW!


----------



## speedyink

Shift is an awesome game.  

I can't believe what I just did to this airport...  Started playing today, I must say, It's quite fun.


----------



## computernoob1

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone got Assasins creed here?...the first one i mean?
> 
> how is it?
> 
> Seen it today for £9.99...thats the collectors edition.



I got it the other week and it's pretty good.
But it is very repetitive, you always do 2 of 6 missions (or all if you want) then assassinate some guy, but if you can get over that you should get it


----------



## the_painter




----------



## Redbull{wings}

the_painter said:


>



I appreciate the irony here.


----------



## awildgoose

Redbull{wings} said:


> I appreciate the irony here.



I don't see anything ironic?


----------



## Fatback

awildgoose said:


> I don't see anything ironic?



Me either!


----------



## awildgoose

Been uploading some screenshots to photobucket, so I will post them on here. 

Just some funnies from Crysis:


----------



## Justin

moar shift

LP640 vs LP560-4





DB9 race @ London


----------



## Redbull{wings}

awildgoose said:


> I don't see anything ironic?



How the character lacks any armor yet her armor proficiency went up.


----------



## Machin3

speedyink said:


> Shift is an awesome game.
> 
> I can't believe what I just did to this airport...  Started playing today, I must say, It's quite fun.



I kind of felt bad for the people so I just stayed back and followed.


----------



## WeatherMan

What game is that lol, MW2?


----------



## Machin3

Bootup05 said:


> What game is that lol, MW2?



Yeah, its that "controversial" mission.


----------



## Shane

Im still confused to why they put in a mission where you act as a terrorist?

And make you do these Terrorist actions?


----------



## WeatherMan

For fun..

DUH!


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> For fun..
> 
> DUH!



Okayyyyy...


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Im still confused to why they put in a mission where you act as a terrorist?
> 
> *And make you do these Terrorist actions?*



Well they don't make you, you can skip it.

And they put it in because having a cutscene saying "Makarov assaulted an airport and killed some civilians then killed you" doesn't quite have the same effect as actually doing it.

Try playing the game through just watching cutscenes and see how much you understand of the story...that is why the missions are there, and that is why THIS mission is there, it is detramental to the plot


----------



## Machin3

Aastii said:


> Well they don't make you, you can skip it.
> 
> And they put it in because having a cutscene saying "Makarov assaulted an airport and killed some civilians then killed you" doesn't quite have the same effect as actually doing it.
> 
> Try playing the game through just watching cutscenes and see how much you understand of the story...that is why the missions are there, and that is why THIS mission is there, it is detramental to the plot



True. but its still pretty depressing when you have to watch innocent people die.


----------



## Aastii

Midnight_fox1 said:


> True. but its still pretty depressing when you have to watch innocent people die.



THEY AREN'T REAL PEOPLE!! They are just pixels on a screen that turn into a different shape of pixels and some red pixels appear, it is nothing more, nothing less, it is a game, they don't have  real life, their "life" is some 1's and 0's sat in the wires and components of your system. God help you if you play the original fallout and go around killing anyone and anything in your path, whoring out women and generally doing whatever the hell you want to people


----------



## Whisper91

^
I kill people in video games so I don't have to do it in real life


----------



## ducis

I don't know what you guys are talking about.
%50 percent of people in the world play video games and some of those people are serial killers.

there is therefore a direct correlation between violent video games and violence in rl.


----------



## epidemik

Nevakonaza said:


> Im still confused to why they put in a mission where you act as a terrorist?
> 
> And make you do these Terrorist actions?





Bootup05 said:


> For fun..
> 
> DUH!



I havent played it yet but its more for the immersion into the game. Its a serious mission that makes you see how devastating it is to sit there and gun innocent people down. I think it was a good idea but they failed to realize that a large portion of the people playing the game are fairly immature and would think its fun rather than daunting.


----------



## Machin3

Aastii said:


> THEY AREN'T REAL PEOPLE!! They are just pixels on a screen that turn into a different shape of pixels and some red pixels appear, it is nothing more, nothing less, it is a game, they don't have  real life, their "life" is some 1's and 0's sat in the wires and components of your system. God help you if you play the original fallout and go around killing anyone and anything in your path, whoring out women and generally doing whatever the hell you want to people



Lol. I know but still. Can you imagine if it was like that in the real world? I mean how many times per year do you hear about 4 guys in an airport walking out of an elevator with machine guns mowing people down. You don't really hear about it too often.


----------



## f.i.t.h

ducis said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about.
> %50 percent of people in the world play video games and some of those people are serial killers.
> 
> there is therefore a direct correlation between violent video games and violence in rl.



Epic Win


----------



## Shane

Thought id try out 3rd person Deathmatch.....First go on 3rd person,Not bad at all and i won!


----------



## linkin

Is that MW2? looks the same as MW1 graphics wise.


----------



## linkin

i have some crysis screenies


----------



## Shane

linkin93 said:


> Is that MW2? looks the same as MW1 graphics wise.



Yes its MW2....Nah i dont think that shot realy justifies how much better the graphics realy are.

They do look alot better than MW1 trust me.



linkin93 said:


> i have some crysis screenies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad.....heres my crysis screenshot


----------



## ellanky

Nevakonaza said:


> Im still confused to why they put in a mission where you act as a terrorist?
> 
> And make you do these Terrorist actions?



Late response but..

Its part of the story!  >.<


----------



## Shane

ellanky said:


> Its part of the story!  >.<



I know that...but if i was a game developer id think twice before putting something like that in the game.

Probably be blowing a Civilian passenger planes up in mid air as a terrorist in the next cod they way its goin


----------



## linkin

Haha, next up Infinity Ward gets charged with cyber-terrorism


----------



## computernoob1

the_painter said:


>



What game is this?


----------



## linkin

Looks like WoW but modified


----------



## linkin

another crysis screeny


----------



## Shane

Lol


----------



## Fatback

^ rofl


----------



## awildgoose

Got some more screenshots uploaded from me and my cousin playing so I'll show you guys some of them:











Warning, the Piranha's are big on the island










My awesome hovercraft driving skill earned me this screenshot


----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Aastii

you can put multiple images in one thread you know 

and Goosey baby, is that Crysis?


----------



## Motorcharge

I could, but I need to post something in the classifieds. I figure as long as I'm gonna post grind I might as well keep it on topic right?


----------



## Aastii

uk80glue said:


> I could, but I need to post something in the classifieds. I figure as long as I'm gonna post grind I might as well keep it on topic right?



quality over quantity 

Your stuff will be there to sell a few days later than it otherwise would. 100 posts in a day is well...not alot tbh, few hours of posting constructive stuff and you have it easy 

bit more ot though, what game is it you were posting?


----------



## Motorcharge

Aastii said:


> quality over quantity
> 
> Your stuff will be there to sell a few days later than it otherwise would. 100 posts in a day is well...not alot tbh, few hours of posting constructive stuff and you have it easy
> 
> bit more ot though, what game is it you were posting?



It's more something I need actually, but yeah. I'm not trying to knock it out in a day per say, but if I can posting on topic, then whatever.

The ship one is from Pirates of the Burning Sea when it was in Beta.

The rest are from Star Wars: Galaxies. I thought I had a bunch of CoD4 on my photobucket but couldn't find them.


----------



## Motorcharge

Heres the CoD4 one I was looking for. I stopped playing after I got to the point where every single game I was playing was like 50:1 kill ratios lol


----------



## Motorcharge

Not screen shots, but a couple wallpapers I made from SWG screen shots.


----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Shane




----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> ...
> and Goosey baby, is that Crysis?



The top two are Rainbow Six Vegas Two and the rest are Crysis.

Awesome shot Nev.

And uk80glue, please don't be a post whore, just don't do it.


----------



## zombine210

so after playing through Shadow of Shernobyl, i kind of liked the name of the character and thus named my fallout 3 toon Strelok. If you've played SoS, and ever wondered where the contract came from, here it is in Fallout 3 LOL


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## just a noob

having some fun on 2fort in tf2


----------



## Intel_man

What map is that?


----------



## just a noob

Intel_man said:


> What map is that?



2fort, made friends with an admin, and we started messing around


----------



## awildgoose

Bootup05 said:


>



Nice looking screenshot, that from Risen?

When is the next screenshot tourny going to be... Aastii


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Nice looking screenshot, that from Risen?
> 
> When is the next screenshot tourny going to be... Aastii



1. when my computer is fixed

2. when I get an idea

3. when I get atleast a relevant screenshot to put in it.

1. will be holding back for a while probably, so don't expect it any time soon


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> 1. when my computer is fixed
> 
> 2. when I get an idea
> 
> 3. when I get atleast a relevant screenshot to put in it.
> 
> 1. will be holding back for a while probably, so don't expect it any time soon



Goddammit!
Why is 1 twice?


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Goddammit!
> Why is 1 twice?



because there are 3 points, i was saying point 1. will be a problem for a short while


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> because there are 3 points, i was saying point 1. will be a problem for a short while



Right... grr get it fixed Rawr there needs to be another screenshot contest


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Right... grr get it fixed Rawr there needs to be another screenshot contest



send me your new system stuff then and I will post one up


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> send me your new system stuff then and I will post one up



Don't you have a new system yet?
Hurry up and make a contest!!!!


Okay so on Rainbow Six Vegas 2 me and a friend got a really weird glitch, check out the magazine size.




That's my friends profile but it's on my computer and does it on mine as well. It's pretty cool and pretty annoying at the same time.


----------



## The Chad

What size should the images be? 800x600?  I don't want to blow the page up wide..


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

The Chad said:


> What size should the images be? 800x600?  I don't want to blow the page up wide..



800x600 will work, yeah. :good:


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> Don't you have a new system yet?
> Hurry up and make a contest!!!!



I have my new CPU now, arrived a couple days ago, but need to sell my memory (HURRY UP LINKIN ) and other stuff, then order my new mobo and memory and then go down to Bolton (half hour drive away or so, not too far) and put it all together, then install window again, then I will be able to start thinking about it.

Some of us don't have the luxury of having the money to be able to just get new parts willy nilly


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> I have my new CPU now, arrived a couple days ago, but need to sell my memory (HURRY UP LINKIN ) and other stuff, then order my new mobo and memory and then go down to Bolton (half hour drive away or so, not too far) and put it all together, then install window again, then I will be able to start thinking about it.
> 
> Some of us don't have the luxury of having the money to be able to just get new parts willy nilly



I don't think any of us do, and yes i will get some money soon


----------



## kennebell347

id post some nice pics of dragon age up but the screenies are jpeg and photobucket wont accept them for some reason.


----------



## The Chad

Resized from 1920x1080


----------



## Shane

Anyone think that in certian times of the day GTA IV looks horrible?....I think Mid-day looks the best...i hate it when its raining because the whole game goes grey. 

My ride last night


----------



## awildgoose

^^ I thought you would hate it when it rains because it reminds you of home 
Nice pic.


----------



## Shane

That pic was took on low settings,Im suprised nobody said anything ...for some reason my settings got reset,anyhow heres better screenys from today.


----------



## linkin

Nev you play without the filter?  it looks like arse without it.


----------



## Shane

linkin93 said:


> Nev you play without the filter?  it looks like arse without it.



What filter?


----------



## Motorcharge

[YT]qfMJfVnYoBI[/YT]

Think of it as a bunch of screenshots with music.


----------



## lubo4444

On low settings it looks actually good.


----------



## awildgoose

uk80glue said:


> [YT]qfMJfVnYoBI[/YT]
> 
> Think of it as a bunch of screenshots with music.



You know we have a video thread http://www.computerforum.com/161242-official-video-thread.html


----------



## Whisper91




----------



## awildgoose

^^ Love the last shot.


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> What filter?



When you are playing in-game, hit "P" Or alternatively go into the video options and turn "Definition" off.

for some reason i call it a filter


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Random WoW screens:
















I ended up receiving the Mr.T head during the Christmas launch wait.


----------



## Shane

linkin93 said:


> When you are playing in-game, hit "P" Or alternatively go into the video options and turn "Definition" off.
> 
> for some reason i call it a filter



Ohh i remember...nah i dont have it on because i dont like how it makes things blury....just dont like it....heres a screeny with it on anyway.

Ohh i remember it now,I never had it on because i didnt like how it blurs everything....

What it looks like with it on...


----------



## linkin

It would be better if the game supported AA, but that's another rant


----------



## Shane

It would yes,Im not exactly sure why they did not implement AA to be honest,Maybe it caused too many issues with performance etc.

Theres a mod out there that adds AA to the game,Ive tried it but you can say goodbye to decent gameplay performance and good framerates


----------



## Motorcharge

awildgoose said:


> You know we have a video thread http://www.computerforum.com/161242-official-video-thread.html



now i do


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Ohh i remember...nah i dont have it on because i dont like how it makes things blury....just dont like it....heres a screeny with it on anyway.
> 
> Ohh i remember it now,I never had it on because i didnt like how it blurs everything....
> 
> What it looks like with it on...



Love the random Black Hawk sitting there in the first pic lol.


----------



## Shane

wait till you see one in bright pink.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> wait till you see one in bright pink.



A Black Hawk in bright pink? OoooOooo


----------



## mrjack

Nevakonaza said:


> It would yes,Im not exactly sure why they did not implement AA to be honest,Maybe it caused too many issues with performance etc.
> 
> Theres a mod out there that adds AA to the game,Ive tried it but you can say goodbye to decent gameplay performance and good framerates



I'm not sure whether I've fully grasped the concept, but apparently the game engine in GTA IV makes use of a technique called 'deferred shading' when rendering a scene. This technique has some advantages. But because of the way it is executed, anti-aliasing is not possible in DX9. CryEngine3, which uses deferred shading in a DX10 environment, should apparently be able to do anti-aliasing.

Last thing I heard the mod you are talking about is not true anti-aliasing, instead it uses a technique called 'edge-detection' and uses the information acquired from that to then blur the edges to make them look smooth. And you can probably see how that would kill performance when the game itself is already very demanding.


----------



## Whisper91

I'm no expert when it comes to editing, but I like to have fun with it nevertheless.

Which looks the best?

1. Original Picture





2. Edit #1: "Oh Happy Day"





3. Edit #2: "This Picture Blue Me Away"


----------



## Aastii

I like the second one the best, but if you could have taken out the cloud by the sun and had the sun underneath, that would have looked even better. Good effort still though  :good:


----------



## Kornowski

I think the original looks the best.


----------



## Whisper91

Forza Motorsport 3 (Xbox 360)


----------



## Shane

wow that looks nice!   :good:


----------



## Aastii

whisper what is your xbl gamertag?


----------



## Whisper91

Same as my ID:

Whisper91


----------



## Aastii

Whisper91 said:


> Same as my ID:
> 
> Whisper91



Lol seems logical


----------



## Whisper91

Here's another shot of my baby:


----------



## WeatherMan

Got any more F3 shots? :good:

I'm thinking of picking up a console soon


----------



## Whisper91

I will post them later


----------



## Aastii

Decided to do some shopts of Forza after getting the idea from Whisper to put em in here  Had em sat on my xbox not thinking I could put them here:

My GTR as it was before being repainted






Ferrari coming up to the chicanes on the Mulsanne straight






[/IMG]

R15 passing under Audi sign between Indianapolis and Arnage


----------



## linkin

think i posted this already, but whatever:


----------



## lubo4444

linkin93 said:


> think i posted this already, but whatever:



Hahaha. That's a good one.


----------



## Drenlin

I don't have Forza 3 yet, but here's some from Forza 2:


----------



## Aastii

I haven't seen Forza 2 since I last played it, which was a few days before Forza 3 came out, and holy crap the graphics are rubbish compared to 3


----------



## Drenlin

Indeed. Still gives pretty good screen shots though, as long as you manipulate the photo a bit.


----------



## Aastii

Drenlin said:


> Indeed. Still gives pretty good screen shots though, as long as you manipulate the photo a bit.



oh yea, clearly. I'm liking the first one you put up with the sun just coming over with it sliding and glowing brakes, looks sweet


----------



## linkin

mucked up physics in css. here's what i did:

sv_gravity 500000
phys_pushscale 9999999
phys_timescale 0.100
changelevel *whatever*

also used sv_cheats 1, bot_stop 1, mp_limitteams 30 so i could add heaps of bots.


----------



## Aastii

lol, at first I was going to say gmod, then read the description


----------



## awildgoose

Made some skins for CSS, nothing too fancy since I only have Fireworks 8 (yea yea I know) and I can't be bothered editing the VMT file only the vtf so yea.

Knife and hands:










And Scout:





I also made a world skin for the SAS guy but sort of messed it up a bit.


----------



## ducis

do you have any experience texturing in source goosey-boy?


----------



## Justin

NFS:Shift

My Zonda F plowing through the opposition.





A Dodge Charger used my Camaro SS as a launch ramp.


----------



## awildgoose

ducis said:


> do you have any experience texturing in source goosey-boy?



Nope. Just done a couple of make-shift skins that aren't great, mainly just because I get very bored.
Why?

Been doing some Medal of Honour Airborne, great game.















Death from above.


----------



## Whisper91

Bootup05 said:


> Got any more F3 shots? :good:
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a console soon



Fo sho... *clears throat* For sure!








This car is gorgeous!!










The Shelby is from a recent car pack if you're wondering...






























I love this game


----------



## Gareth

GTA IV multiplayer  resized from 1920x1080


----------



## PabloTeK

Anyone recognise one of my group names?


----------



## Shane

haha Archy......Ive never understood what you real have to do in those type of games,I mean in Fps....you kill people!...in racing games,you race but what the hell you do in that game Pablo?


----------



## Archangel

is not me, thats for sure.  ^.^    anyways, stopped playing WoW a while back,.. jsut got bored with it.  

Nev, I assume you've never played Diablo 2, Oblivion, Morrowind or any other decent rpg then?


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> Nev, I assume you've never played Diablo 2, Oblivion, Morrowind or any other decent rpg then?



nope 

always been playing FPS or racing games


----------



## Archangel

well, whats the point of a racing game?  at the end of a lap you're in the same place as you were before you started.

whats the point of a fps?   you click somewhere to make pixels turn red,  MS paint does the same thing.


----------



## awildgoose

Medal of Honour Airborne is wicked. It's good because I can just keep parachuting 

I don't think I have put on _these_ ones.

























I like the graphics on this game, they are nice.
Oh and this one is from Rainbow Six Vegas 2. I died so my cousin took a screenie of me in thermal vision




Wadda think, demon?


----------



## Machin3

^ good game.  it's kind of short though.


----------



## ducis

Archangel said:


> is not me, thats for sure.  ^.^    anyways, stopped playing WoW a while back,.. jsut got bored with it.
> 
> Nev, I assume you've never played Diablo 2, Oblivion, Morrowind or any other decent rpg then?



or the witcher right?


----------



## awildgoose

Midnight_fox1 said:


> ^ good game.  it's kind of short though.



Yea Medal of Honour Airborne was pretty short, but it is fun going back and upgrading your weapons, landing in difficult spots (which is so fun) and such.


----------



## computernoob1

I helped some STALKERs kill some bandits then they sat down and one started playing his guitar LOL




Then when I leave a hind starts flying around the place








STALKER is a good game


----------



## Shane

Thought id play some Crysis again,Resized from 1680 x1050 

These shots are all on "High" settings,4x AA and motion Blur turned off-i cantt stand motion blur!!!!

Ive yet to try higher settings,I was still getting decent framerates and gameplay on high though,around 45-50 fps in most places.


----------



## linkin

^^ haha, that last shot. looks like it's that time of the month


----------



## Shane

Wings of Prey Demo.

What can i say...wow this game is good,Graphics are excellent,Gameplay is brilliant and its not actualy that hard to fly the plane with the keyboard....i dont have a joystick.
































It makes a nice change from playing FPS though,might actualy get this game.....i bet multiplayer will be good.

Playing with High graphics,4x AA and motion blur disabled.....the demo version will not let you max the graphics for some reason.


----------



## linkin

that game looks good.


----------



## Shane

Its brilliant,More screenshots....

Mayday Mayday....me have a hole in ma wing


----------



## awildgoose

^^ Wow that game looks really good.
Must.. get.. demo.


----------



## linkin

Man i can't get the demo on maccas free wifi  guess i'll go down to the internet cafe and get it.


----------



## awildgoose

linkin93 said:


> Man i can't get the demo on maccas free wifi  guess i'll go down to the internet cafe and get it.



The steam servers right now are really good. It told me I would be getting 1,024kp/s, of course it really meant 300. But 300 is still good!


----------



## G25r8cer

^^^ Looks good 

Would look even better in dx11


----------



## Machin3

That Wings of Prey game looks amazing on the previous page. i have to try the demo. Too bad its $50 on Steam.


----------



## linkin

Midnight_fox1 said:


> That Wings of Prey game looks amazing on the previous page. i have to try the demo. Too bad its $50 on Steam.



Just wait for it to go on sale


----------



## awildgoose

Wings of Prey Demo




































I have more coming, but I don't wanna make too big of a post.


----------



## Archangel

I told you this game would be good.


----------



## awildgoose

Archangel said:


> I told you this game would be good.



Yes, I and I don't think I said anywise, actually I don't even think I quoted you saying it.
The full game will be awesome, but the original keyboard controls are a bit annoying, you really need a third hand if you wish to play without editing some of the controls.
Some more screenies.


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> I told you this game would be good.



You got it yet Arch?


----------



## Archangel

the full game?   sadly, no.  

I really really want it tough.   especially with the realism set high its pretty nice.


----------



## Machin3

Just finished playing the Wings of Prey Demo and I must say that it is amazing. The graphics are unbelievable and the overall handling of the game is great too.  If I had the money, I would so get it.


----------



## awildgoose

More Wings of Prey
It seems I have a bit of a situation (no this isn't a rip off of Nev's)





Ahh where are my hands?


----------



## Shane

the past 3 times ive played ive got that same gaping hole in my wing lol....


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> the past 3 times ive played ive got that same gaping hole in my wing lol....



Same, it seems like it's always always on the left wing, same size and same place in the wing too. Oh well it is a good game still.


----------



## Shane

not too keen on that other plane,the 3rd one in your screenshot,I prefer to fly the Spitfire...the guns are better too.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> not too keen on that other plane,the 3rd one in your screenshot,I prefer to fly the Spitfire...the guns are better too.



Yea but the other one has bombs, but I like dogfighting more. 
The third and fourth screenshot were actually taken, when I was in a flat spin. I don't know how it happened, but I started to go into a spin (like on Top Gun), I wish I was filming because the way I got out of it was pure ace.


----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## Aastii

I downloaded wings of prey demo yesterday, and it is good, but the wing thing is a bit annoying  and anything other than the easiest settings is just about impossible with keyboard I find.

And yea, the hole in the left wing in the middle happened to me too


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> I downloaded wings of prey demo yesterday, and it is good, but the wing thing is a bit annoying  and anything other than the easiest settings is just about impossible with keyboard I find.
> 
> And yea, the hole in the left wing in the middle happened to me too



To me, realistic is pretty easy. Simulation or whatever it is called is just annoying because you need to do more than just simple flight controls, so you cannot do that with a keyboard, but realistic is still really fun on a keyboard.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Fishin':





Flyin':





Takin' Over:





And a typical Wednesday night in Orgrimmar:


----------



## awildgoose

^^^ IDK why but I just love the first screenshot there.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ATV kill:


----------



## Shane

Heres mine,Similar to g4m3rof1337 obviusly...same map,same weapons etc.

Cant wait for the release though,i hope things get better....i bet no one will want to play that map when the game officialy comes out,im fed up of it already


----------



## Compequip

So maybe this is the wrong section, but how do you take screen shots with and with out FPS shown.  I'll take a couple of cool pics. but do you use a camera, or can you hit a button and it saves it for you?

Thanks


----------



## Shane

Compequip said:


> So maybe this is the wrong section, but how do you take screen shots with and with out FPS shown.  I'll take a couple of cool pics. but do you use a camera, or can you hit a button and it saves it for you?
> 
> Thanks



Download Fraps  :good:

http://www.fraps.com/

Set where you want it to save your screenshots,and select wether you wat it to show fps on the shot or not.


----------



## f.i.t.h

And i stayed there


----------



## BigSteve702

hopefully ill hit number 1 in a few days


----------



## BigSteve702

nvm i guess its out of 9313 players? i didnt know i did that well on the server haha


----------



## Shane

Not bad this morning.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Heres mine,Similar to g4m3rof1337 obviusly...same map,same weapons etc.
> 
> Cant wait for the release though,i hope things get better....i bet no one will want to play that map when the game officialy comes out,im fed up of it already



I love this game already, lol. I reserved it for the 360, and I might pick it up for the PC as well.


----------



## Shane

i dont...i was thinking of cancelling to be honest.

Not a patch on MW2.


----------



## linkin

dayum, i want bad company 2!


----------



## Shane

I just cancelled my BF:BC2 pre order from steam....total load of bull.

Il wait for the new Medal of Honour  :good:


----------



## WeatherMan

Nevakonaza said:


> I just cancelled my BF:BC2 pre order from steam....total load of bull.
> 
> Il wait for the new Medal of Honour  :good:



I thought you were looking forward to it? What happened


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> I thought you were looking forward to it? What happened



I was looking farward to some changes,they still have not made any changes to the aiming system its crap...the body hit zone is set too low,basic changes that everyone was moaning about on steam forums and still they have done nothing so ive cancelled.

Il stick to MW2....more fun.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> I was looking farward to some changes,they still have not made any changes to the aiming system its crap...the body hit zone is set too low,basic changes that everyone was moaning about on steam forums and still they have done nothing so ive cancelled.
> 
> Il stick to MW2....more fun.



What hit zone are you referring to? It took me awhile to get used to the bullet-gravity thing, if that's what you're talking about.


----------



## Shane

im talking about how many bullets it takes to take down an enemy when your right next to him .

Just dont like the game.....i prefer MW2.

I like BF2 more than i do Bad company 2.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

For some reason my name needs to be changed..


----------



## zombine210

g4m3rof1337 said:


> For some reason my name needs to be changed..



bummer dude, why do they do that?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

zombine210 said:


> bummer dude, why do they do that?



My name might be offensive if read backwards.


----------



## Machin3

^ Lol, I didn't notice that at first. Did you purposely do that or random?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Midnight_fox1 said:


> ^ Lol, I didn't notice that at first. Did you purposely do that or random?



Purposely. I changed servers and my previous name was already taken, so..


----------



## Whisper91




----------



## Redbull{wings}

An ultra light...in space?


----------



## ducis

reminds me of http://www.moddb.com/engines/unigine


----------



## computernoob1

Nuclear Quantum Nuca-Cola's dropping from the sky in some bizarre acid trip : P


----------



## Whisper91

I think you should post more pictures...


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

18 moar of t3h sam3 scr33n pl0x/


----------



## Machin3

Revisiting one of my all-time favorite games:





I wish they re-made this game with better graphics and a sequel to the story.


----------



## Aastii

Whisper91 said:


> I think you should post more pictures...





m0nk3ys1ms said:


> 18 moar of t3h sam3 scr33n pl0x/



they aren't the same, you have to print them off and put them in a flip book...

I love FO3 and I love the DLC. I remember doing that and (I have the PC version, so cheated to get the acchievement in the first place using the console) thought when the bobbleheads were everywhere "oh my god, how simple is the acchievement now!!", just to realise they weren't really bobbleheads


----------



## Whisper91




----------



## AusLinda

one of my best matches in cod mw2 nicknamed as PotatoPie temp today lol






best match i ever had and did manage to come first =]
chopper gun heli + scrapyard map = easy kills xD

was epic i got called hacker ._.


----------



## prince.ov.persia

**

Here are some of my fave screen shots from some of my fave games!!!!





Devil May Cry 4, Nero Vs Berial Boss!!!






Dante Vs Nero!!!





Lara Croft Tomb Raider Anniversary...she's doin the do like Betty Boo!!!!






Lost in space??? And sacred??? And stuck??? THAT SOUNDS LIKE DEAD SPACE!!!






Rise 2 Ressurection, a rare gift of a game...should have had a revamped version, even a series...such a shame that rare ones like these go down the pan!!!


----------



## Whisper91

I love my Lime Green Lancer EVO!!


----------



## FairDoos

BigSteve702 said:


> hopefully ill hit number 1 in a few days



PM the server IP


----------



## Whisper91

I cannot stop playing Forza Motorsport 3!!!


----------



## lubo4444

fairdoos said:


> pm the server ip



+1.


----------



## Shane

Damn Forza 3 looks good!


----------



## Whisper91

Nevakonaza said:


> Damn Forza 3 looks good!



Yeah, and the graphics on the 360 are amazing for a console!


----------



## Justin

tssss. Gran Turismo owns Forza 3 graphics wise!


----------



## Shane

Go on dude blow them up


----------



## computernoob1

Aastii said:


> they aren't the same, you have to print them off and put them in a flip book...
> 
> I love FO3 and I love the DLC. I remember doing that and (I have the PC version, so cheated to get the acchievement in the first place using the console) thought when the bobbleheads were everywhere "oh my god, how simple is the acchievement now!!", just to realise they weren't really bobbleheads



I did the same lool 
I was very disappointed : P
But I still love that whole acid trip thing 



m0nk3ys1ms said:


> 18 moar of t3h sam3 scr33n pl0x/



Spake egnlihs plesa


----------



## linkin

Just the one screenie for now, until i get some proper internet.









DiRT 2 is AWESOME! Anything thinking of buying it, you won't be disappointed! As you can see, my rig gets high FPS, never dips bellow 35!

Don't forget to post your videos of games or whatever into the official video thread, it's kinda died:

http://www.computerforum.com/161242-official-video-thread.html?highlight=official+video+thread


----------



## Shane

Just cause 2 Demo,All maximum settings,8x AA,V sync off,1680x1050 res...Maximum fps ive seen it hit is 53fps....no less than 45.

Not a game that makes me want to buy it stright away after trying the demo,again looks like they have focused more on detail/graphics more than gameplay.


----------



## lubo4444

Nevakonaza when does the game comes out? It looks sick!


----------



## linkin

^ +1!!! It looks awesome. i want!


----------



## epidemik

Nevakonaza, you didnt like the demo? What doyou not like? 
I have a friend who has fallen in love with it. I guess I'm going to try it out now (just finished downloading earlier tonight).

EDIT: Played it and thought it was pretty fun (but wasn't in a situation where I could pay attention to the story, just blew things up).


----------



## linkin

More DiRT 2 Awesomeness!!


----------



## Shane




----------



## Shane

Come on guys dont let this great thread die!

Just tried Avatar the game demo,The movie was fantastic so i had to try the game....Pretty good,graphics are nice...all maxed out (DX10),8x AA @ 1680x1050 and getting around 55 ish fps.




























Its quite hard to move around imo,especialy at the start when your in that chopper,you can hardly move without damaging the chopper!

Im using the 360 controller aswell.

also its very easy to die in the game,especialy when the big creatures are on to you


----------



## awildgoose

The Avatar game looks alright, I didn't fancy the movie too much and I'm not very fond of movie > games and vice versa, but those graphics do look pretty good.

My screenshot folder is over 100G so I guess I'll add some soon.


----------



## ganzey

awildgoose said:


> The Avatar game looks alright, I didn't fancy the movie too much and I'm not very fond of movie > games and vice versa, but those graphics do look pretty good.
> 
> My screenshot folder is over *100G *so I guess I'll add some soon.



wtf, 100 gb's of screenshots?


----------



## lubo4444

Avatar only has good graphics in my opinion.


----------



## salvage-this

*Bioshock 1 maxed in 1920x1080*





It took me a long time to get the timing right but I finally got one that I liked.


----------



## linkin

All your screenshot are belong to us!


----------



## Kornowski




----------



## Matthew1990




----------



## AusLinda

Well riding the bike then crashing it into a car makes it look like a tiger striped bike which is awesome, tho i wonder how does the seat get damaged when your siting on it d;


----------



## Bob Jeffery

So good, not.


----------



## Kornowski

Didn't have fraps running and Print Screen doesn't work;


----------



## Shane

Awesome danny 

All i seemed to do when i played the BETA was snipe most of the time lol.


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Awesome danny
> 
> All i seemed to do when i played the BETA was snipe most of the time lol.



Haha. Sniping is awesome in it. There's too many of 'em though, and they can't shoot at all. All they do is spawn behind you and fire shots off. Gives away your position so bad.


----------



## Archangel

AusLinda said:


> Well riding the bike then crashing it into a car makes it look like a tiger striped bike which is awesome, tho i wonder how does the seat get damaged when your siting on it d;



Balls of steel, obviously. 

Got Battlefield Bad Company 2 at home too.    just havn't bothered installing it yet. :/  (barely have the time at the moment too, sadly)


----------



## AusLinda

Archangel said:


> Balls of steel, obviously.


lol @ that could be could 



Archangel said:


> Got Battlefield Bad Company 2 at home too.    just havn't bothered installing it yet. :/  (barely have the time at the moment too, sadly)



That sucks sometiems soon you'll have the time, i just cant afford it after spending my cash to fix my car, broke down while going to supermarket


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Haha. Sniping is awesome in it. There's too many of 'em though, and they can't shoot at all. All they do is spawn behind you and fire shots off. Gives away your position so bad.



Yeah been doing some sniping today...getting better!,I cant wait to unlock some new weapons.

Yeah i hate that....twice today i was sniping and a teammate just walked infront of me and stayed there.... 

I realy did bash this game during beta...but im glad i gave it another go because im realy enjoying it now 

Played some of the camp too....

Im getting around 70-70fps...all maxed,8x AA iirc at 1680x1050,Runs great.

Is this game DX10?


----------



## linkin

The game is DX11... you jsut have a 4890


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> The game is DX11... you jsut have a 4890



Hmm yes but who has more power? 

4890 :gun: 5770

Nah im only messin,This game looks great in DX10 though maxed out,from what screenshots ive seen on the net....there realy isnt all that much diffrence between DX10 and DX11...just slightly better lighting etc...but if you look real close,its not realy noticable...
Look for yourself 

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/663631-bc2-dx11-anyone.html#post8397650


----------



## linkin

Yeah it's mainly noticable when you're playing the game, side by side pictures just don't do it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Is this game DX10?



What game is that?


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> What game is that?



BC2 

I could sell my 4890 and buy a 5870,But atm seems pointless.


----------



## Ryeong

Nevakonaza said:


> BC2
> 
> I could sell my 4890 and buy a 5870,But atm seems pointless.



DX11 looks MUCH better than DX10.. 5870 has better performance than 4890 and DX11.  ..


----------



## Shane

Ryeong said:


> 5870 has better performance than 4890 and DX11.  ..




I know it does....didnt say it didnt,I wish i could see DX10 + DX11 sisde by side on two identical systems in BC2....im 90% sure they wouldnt look all that much diffrence!

i think DX11 is been over-hyped.....we will see.


----------



## linkin

TRy DiRT 2 then, side by side.. althoguh it only does dx9 and dx11.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alliance tried attacking Orgrimmar. It didn't last long.





Org on a typical night.





My mostly complete (4/5) T9 gear.


----------



## Shane

what the hell do you have to do in those games  

Looks so colourfull though


----------



## awildgoose

Alright time to dump some screenshots.

America's Army 3:





Borderlands:










Medal of Honor: Airborne:





And my screenshots folder.


----------



## joh06937

^wow, what do you see how fast you can press f10 in fraps?


----------



## Ryeong

All the pics are taken in 1080p maxed out, but are down-scaled.

*Crysis*






*Just Cause 2*


----------



## lubo4444

lol awildgoose.  Tell me how many pics you got there.  I dont even want to know how you got so many.


----------



## The_Other_One

I do actually still play games


----------



## awildgoose

joh06937 said:


> ^wow, what do you see how fast you can press f10 in fraps?



What? You talking about 'cus I have heaps of screenshots?
Well, I have my screenshot button set to Numpad 8, but yea I have it set to take a picture every second when I press it, which is why I have so many. I do screenshot runs with my cousin sometimes, and always try to get the perfect one. On my other hard drive I have another 50-60G more of screenshots.


----------



## roridude

G4m, you're giving me withdrawal symptoms from that game! Haven't played it in a month and seeing your lovely screenshots makes me want to play ;P


----------



## The_Other_One

I couldn't whip the chopper around fast enough to take care of the persuing heli, so I found alternate ways to attack


----------



## lubo4444

I love Just Cause 2.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Raiding - Got me the Horde achievement and bear mount! 






Mining:





Me walking around drunk:





Me attacking an Alliance person in a safe zone, drunk. Guards starting attacking me.:





Conga line going around Dalaran:





New mount Blizzard is selling for RL $. Saw a handful already in Org and Dal. (It's the crystal looking mounts):






They're selling them for $25, and apparently made 2 million in four hours.
http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3178849&cmpid=0101


----------



## Shane

Gamer....please could you tell me,What the hell do you have to do in that game...ive never played it but what is the aim of the game?

Kill monsters and earn points?


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Gamer....please could you tell me,What the hell do you have to do in that game...ive never played it but what is the aim of the game?
> 
> Kill monsters and earn points?



You basically kill monsters, do quests for people/things and get sores on your feet from walking  (ok not really).
You can get together with people and do a raid in a cave and such. Like diablo I guess but more to it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Gamer....please could you tell me,What the hell do you have to do in that game...ive never played it but what is the aim of the game?
> 
> Kill monsters and earn points?



I guess you could phrase it that way. But then again, that's pretty much describing all the other MMOs too. It's a damn fun game. It took me a little to get into it, but once you hit 80, it's like a whole new game begins. They're doing something right, since they have around 11 million people playing, lol. 

Give the free trial a go just to see what all the hype is about.


And mind you, most of my pics are of me in end game, so I'm raiding, getting better gear, ****ing around, ect.


----------



## Fira

Source http://www.spiritlessons.com/Documents/BillWiese_23MinutesInHell_Text.htm

I used this picture of a Demon in Game Maker before.

Now here is a picture of him as my desktop screenshot

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/2135/sunp0001.jpg

It may be blurry because I have a 4 and a half inch tall 2 and a half inch wide Jazz DV 152 black camera I got from Wal-Mart.


----------



## Candy

The_Other_One said:


> I do actually still play games



Mmm that's an awesome game, I love doing the Trailblazer races. I think the game could have been better if it was more like Colin Mcrae Rally 2005 but still fun never the less.


----------



## Motorcharge

played cod4 for the first time since at least december. not bad, game winning kill that got me a copter too lol


----------



## epidemik

I got teamkilled in TF2 today


----------



## Shane

Does all the text on the screen not annoy you?


Its everywhere


----------



## PabloTeK

Pimped out my WoW interface slightly


----------



## PurpleSnow

sum of my fav games at the moment


----------



## daffyracers03

*I was having a great Day in MW2!*

* BritelinkZINC. Work done by Vector [FMJ] and G18 [Akimbo]*


----------



## ellanky

GT
&
Murcielago


----------



## epidemik

Nevakonaza said:


> Does all the text on the screen not annoy you?
> 
> 
> Its everywhere



Well top right is recent kills which is important. Bottom right is ping/fps and other helpful info. The "respawning in 10" isnt usually there. And the chat on the left isn't usually that full.


----------



## awildgoose

Flight Sim X:











One of my first landings, pre-joystick:















Sustained inverted flight and climb:










It is a fair bit, but beats double posting.


----------



## linkin

Have you ever crashed into another plane? that could be awesome.


----------



## WeatherMan

that actually looks really bent danielle


----------



## awildgoose

linkin said:


> Have you ever crashed into another plane? that could be awesome.



Something like this?
I turned crash off for these though:
















My Plane was hungry.


----------



## Voltt

@daffyracers03 Try this on for size.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

PabloTeK said:


> Pimped out my WoW interface slightly



I like that, can you send some links?


----------



## PabloTeK

Derek, my addons are:

Auctioneer -  Auction thingy;
Bartender4 - Spell bars;
Deadly Boss Mods - Aids with bosses, can enforce DND etc;
Mappy - Square map;
Prat 3.0 - Chat modifier;
Quartz - Casting/cooldown times etc;
QuestHelper - Helps with quests;
Recount - Damage, DPS etc;
Titan Panel - Top bar;
X-Perl Unit Frames - Player cards etc.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

PabloTeK said:


> Derek, my addons are:
> 
> Auctioneer -  Auction thingy;
> Bartender4 - Spell bars;
> Deadly Boss Mods - Aids with bosses, can enforce DND etc;
> Mappy - Square map;
> Prat 3.0 - Chat modifier;
> Quartz - Casting/cooldown times etc;
> QuestHelper - Helps with quests;
> Recount - Damage, DPS etc;
> Titan Panel - Top bar;
> X-Perl Unit Frames - Player cards etc.



Tyvm, Paul!


----------



## Whisper91

I hate when planes start overlapping when you are flying, especially when you see 3 747's






I also hate when you are at one of the busiest airports in the world (JFK) and there is one runway open from departures and arrivals!! Luckily there were only 5 aircraft in front of me, imagine being infront of 21!!





Flying from KMIA (Miami) to TNCM (Philipsburg, St. Maarten, Netherlands Antilles)


----------



## JlCollins005

Whisper91 said:


> I hate when planes start overlapping when you are flying, especially when you see 3 747's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also hate when you are at one of the busiest airports in the world (JFK) and there is one runway open from departures and arrivals!! Luckily there were only 5 aircraft in front of me, imagine being infront of 21!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying from KMIA (Miami) to TNCM (Philipsburg, St. Maarten, Netherlands Antilles)



what game is that its prolly been said


----------



## Whisper91

^
Flight Simulator X (FSX or FSX 10)


----------



## Machin3

What addons are you using?


----------



## JlCollins005

hows the graphics on fsx and how playable is with a keyboard im thinking about picking it up but i dont wanna if its gunne be extremely difficult using a keyboard


----------



## Fatback

Whisper91 said:


> ^
> Flight Simulator X (FSX or *FSX 10*)



Actually the X=10 so it would just be FS 10



JlCollins005 said:


> hows the graphics on fsx and how playable is with a keyboard im thinking about picking it up but i dont wanna if its gunne be extremely difficult using a keyboard



The graphics are some of the best especially if you get the REX addon. Using a keyboard is hard you pretty much have to have a joystick if you wont the game to be playable plus it makes it so much easier. That said a cheap joystick is more then enough to play.


----------



## JlCollins005

Fatback said:


> Actually the X=10 so it would just be FS 10
> 
> 
> 
> The graphics are some of the best especially if you get the REX addon. Using a keyboard is hard you pretty much have to have a joystick if you wont the game to be playable plus it makes it so much easier. That said a cheap joystick is more then enough to play.



can you link me to this rex addon and what cheap joystick do you suggest


----------



## awildgoose

Fatback said:


> The graphics are some of the best especially if you get the REX addon. Using a keyboard is hard you pretty much have to have a joystick if you wont the game to be playable plus it makes it so much easier. That said a cheap joystick is more then enough to play.



I got REX and REX 2.0 last weekend and dam it makes things look so dam good. It also makes my fps go way way up, I love it oh so much.



JlCollins005 said:


> can you link me to this rex addon and what cheap joystick do you suggest



I think REX (Real Environment Extreme) is something you have to pay for.
I got a good joystick for about $40AUS, "Powerwave Flight Joystick". 
I love it.


----------



## Whisper91

JlCollins005 said:


> can you link me to this rex addon and what cheap joystick do you suggest



http://www.realenvironmentxtreme.com/

I don't have it myself, but I am looking at getting it.


----------



## Fatback

JlCollins005 said:


> can you link me to this rex addon and what cheap joystick do you suggest



Any cheap joystick will be better then using a keyboard or mouse. Although I suggest one with a throttle control that way it will be easier to control your speed.



awildgoose said:


> I got REX and REX 2.0 last weekend and dam it makes things look so dam good. It also makes my fps go way way up, I love it oh so much.
> 
> 
> 
> I think REX (Real Environment Extreme) is something you have to pay for.
> I got a good joystick for about $40AUS, "Powerwave Flight Joystick".
> I love it.



Yea REX is an amazing add-on it makes the scenery unbelievable almost like your really looking at it. It does give you more FPS which is awesome, I'm not sure how it can make the scenery twice as good and almost double the FPS.


----------



## daffyracers03

*@Voltt*

@Voltt


Nice! 34 and 2 with Nuke. Still waiting to get my first nuke.


----------



## Shane

Just started playing GTA 3:Liberty City again,I miss the old days playing GTA on the PS2 and now i can play it again,Not on the PS2 though....on my Laptop,It runs great suprisingly.
I didnt think the Intergrated graphics chipset would run it very well....

I plan to play Vice city after too....probably one of the best GTA games ever.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Just started playing GTA 3:Liberty City again,I miss the old days playing GTA on the PS2 and now i can play it again,Not on the PS2 though....on my Laptop,It runs great suprisingly.
> I didnt think the Intergrated graphics chipset would run it very well....
> 
> *I plan to play Vice city after too....probably one of the best GTA games ever*.



Vice City is by far the best GTA, and one of my favorite games.


----------



## linkin

Yeah but the graphics are so crappy now for VC.


----------



## awildgoose

Got some more FSX screenshots up and running.

These are all with Real Environment Extreme 2


----------



## linkin

Hmmm you love your FSX don't you


----------



## awildgoose

linkin said:


> Hmmm you love your FSX don't you



Yup.:good:
You should get it.


----------



## Shane

Those Flight sim screenshots look amazing!

This is a shot i took some time back on BC2


----------



## Machin3

MW2? Isn't this Battlefield Bad Company 2?


----------



## Glliw

Yeah, definitely not MW2.


----------



## Matthew1990

Typo


----------



## joh06937

not exactly a screenshot but i will post some in a couple hours... cannot wait to play!!!


----------



## Matthew1990

The new Splinter lags in Co-op when played with friend and single player lags as well. If you play the co-op by yourself you dont get any lag, lets hope UBI ppl fix this.


----------



## Shane

Yes i meant BC2...not MW2: eek:


----------



## Intel_man

Some BF Heroes action lol





and my longest CoH game ever.


----------



## joh06937

beat the game. now i'm sad  ubisoft needs to hurry up and release the third one


----------



## linkin

joh06937 said:


> beat the game. now i'm sad  ubisoft needs to hurry up and release the third one



Is that desmond? I know that goatee anywhere.


----------



## joh06937

nope, it's ezio. you'll see...


----------



## just a noob

some Borderlands












Bonus points if you can tell me the movie


----------



## awildgoose

Is that the second playthrough or a expansion?
I got bored after finding the vault so I couldn't be bothered with a second go.


----------



## just a noob

Second playthrough


----------



## awildgoose

just a noob said:


> Second playthrough



Is it any different besides just tougher guys?
I really do not recognize that place.


----------



## just a noob

awildgoose said:


> Is it any different besides just tougher guys?
> I really do not recognize that place.



More money/better loot, I found this place on accident, the door just opened and I went down there, this is also a nod to "A Christmas movie" at least, that's what I'm guessing it is


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Just finished the weekly raid:





One of the highest points in Dalaran, I couldn't mount back up, so I had to jump down:





Onyxia:





Training an alt:


----------



## OverClocker

Very nice graphics..


----------



## joh06937

g4m3rof1337 said:


> don't you just love it when the guy walks right into the sight? especially when his head lines up perfectly...


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


>



What's the Type 88 like, worth a try?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

joh06937 said:


> don't you just love it when the guy walks right into the sight? especially when his head lines up perfectly...



Hehe, yeah it's always a nice and easy kill!



Kornowski said:


> What's the Type 88 like, worth a try?



I actually like the Type 88, I'm currently using it to get the XM8 LMG. I prefer the 88 rather than the M60 actually. My shots are more accurate, and I have a larger clip.


----------



## epidemik

Gamer, did you go back to WoW?
I thought you were really into warhammer, why did you switch?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

epidemik said:


> Gamer, did you go back to WoW?
> I thought you were really into warhammer, why did you switch?



I started playing WoW in July 09, I played Warhammer when it was first released, then stopped after a few months, since it wasn't doing too well. I was up for supporting it, but it was dying. I miss the graphics, though I think come Cataclysm, WoW will be getting a graphic update. After Warhammer, I decided to start WoW since it's not going anywhere anytime soon, and the community is very large.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Just got my flying rocket mount. I took a video, but can't upload due to the size, a 20 second clip, roughly 800mb, lol.


----------



## Aastii

is it by any chance recorded in fraps (I guess so because of the size for the length). If so, put it in windows movie maker, save it as avi or mp4 or whatever you want and it will be a few mb at most. Fraps records it huuuuuuugely huge


----------



## linkin

If you don't get it, watch 'The Gmod Idiot Box Episode 1" on youtube.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hehe:









































Also got some nice clips, I might edit and upload them.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

linkin said:


> If you don't get it, watch 'The Gmod Idiot Box Episode 1" on youtube.



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAX! haha, love it!


----------



## linkin

Yeah, i have that set as my wallpaper. you can also get an extra weapon for gmod which makes you point yopur finger, yell haaaax! and then a monitor goes and smites whatever is on your path lol. It's the ultimate admin gun!


----------



## linkin

my borther showed me this... it happens when you try to use the face poser on the tF2 models in gmod:


----------



## joh06937

hell yeah


----------



## waltwhitman

joh06937 said:


> g4m3rof1337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you just love it when the guy walks right into the sight? especially when his head lines up perfectly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome
Click to expand...


----------



## linkin

OH SHI-


----------



## Shane

Shame about FC2,If it would have ben optimised better,Better storyline and faster paced action it would have been one hell of a game imo.


The whole malaria thing realy peed me off more than anything in this game.


----------



## linkin

What got me was the lack of stealth. somehow enemies can hear you shoot a surpressed pistol from ~800m away and then headshot you with another pistol. and they can shoot faster than you too.

It aimed to be realistic but IMHO they spent too much time on graphics


----------



## awildgoose

linkin said:


> OH SHI-



So.... did you get aids?
 What exactly are you doing with those pliers?


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> So.... did you get aids?
> What exactly are you doing with those pliers?



lol that message made me laugh so hard 

He is pulling a bullet out of his arm


----------



## meticadpa

Crysis dump! Settings: 1920 x 1200, Very High, Real Lifesis mod.
































































(the wood textures are awesome!)


----------



## linkin

I am SO getting that mod. in the meantime check out the video thread!

http://www.computerforum.com/161242-official-video-thread-18.html

Just put a new one in there of the CSS beta


----------



## joh06937

i have never enjoyed any game as much as borderlands... my GOD it is awesome


----------



## Whisper91

This is a Project Opensky United/Continental Merger 777-200 ER Freeware Model on FSX


----------



## linkin

FSX looks cool


----------



## meticadpa

/bandwidth pillage

*My mods:
*
hi-detailed map and icons
enhanced night sky
Fellout
Greenworld
hi-res weapons
terrain pack
purewater
hi-res rocks


----------



## linkin

holy crap meti, those pictures are huge!

and you are cheating in fallout 3


----------



## bkribbs

meticadpa said:


> PICS cut to save a TON of space
> /bandwidth pillage
> 
> *My mods:
> *
> hi-detailed map and icons
> enhanced night sky
> Fellout
> Greenworld
> hi-res weapons
> terrain pack
> purewater
> hi-res rocks




Those are HUGE. And a ton of them. Shrink 'em next time? LOL


----------



## meticadpa

I only ammo cheat 

and sorry about the size of them... they're huge, but I c/p'd them from another forum directly which has a resizing feature.


----------



## joh06937

just paste like 1 or 2 of them. lol, no need for that many


----------



## awildgoose

I finally got there!!!


----------



## Shane

Been playing *Lead and Gold: Gangs of the Wild West
*





































Not a bad game,quite fun actualy and looks nice....only letdown is there isnt any permanent ranking system,you can sort of rank up in the match but as soon as you leave your back to 0 so its kind of pointless.

It would have been alot better if there was a proper ranking system in place with gun unlocks etc,something more to aim for. 

It was only £3.40 though so cant realy moan.


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## meticadpa

1024 x 768 alright with you, gents?!

Oblivion with some mods, most notably Qarl's texture Pack III and ulimited view distance mod.


----------



## linkin

Been playing some Star Wars Battlefront 2... i like finding and killing the last droid/enemy on the map


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> Been playing some Star Wars Battlefront 2... i like finding and killing the last droid/enemy on the map
> 
> _snip_



wow, what setting do you have it at? you'd think that even with a 5770 you'd get better than 35 fps...


----------



## Fatback

joh06937 said:


> wow, what setting do you have it at? you'd think that even with a 5770 you'd get better than 35 fps...



Actually the average would be 36.33333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## linkin

I maxed all the settings out. I think it's cpu intensive... didn't get anything better/worse when i had my 4850. maxing out my dualcore 

and the game crashes to desktop a lot  anyone know how to fix that? I'm on version 1.0, maybe there is an update?


----------



## ScottALot

"Spectrum Coating has helped us put the finishing touch on
our parts for some time now. We couldn't be more excited
about the work Spectrum has done on our parts."

  	  	- Gary Entwistle, Spartan Laser, Inc. 

Hahahaha, look at where the quoted guy works! Halo 3 anyone?

Sorry, I had nowhere else to put this :/


----------



## Motorcharge

Thinking I'm getting the hang of it again.


----------



## joh06937

loving eyefinity+physx 





started up this game and saw this. scared the hell out of me cause i figured it would be unplayable. but, to my surprise:










well, he's dead  i am LOVING this game! graphics kind of remind of bc2 where they aren't quite perfect looking but are still really nice. the kill cam is very satisfying  and, well, you get to snipe people!


----------



## linkin

Is the game worth buying? i want it but i dont know if its any good.


----------



## joh06937

i'd say so. i find it really fun. it isn't hard to run either (gpu wise). if you don't care that a fps game isn't all run and gun and you like doing stealth stuff, then you'll like this game. the only things i don't like is it seems that the enemies have a pretty easy time seeing you in the bushes from a distance, but you just gotta snipe them and you're fine. the parts that are run and gun are kind of hard to do since it is slightly easier to get killed even on normal (which i kind of like since it adds a little more realism to the game). one thing i love about this game is the fact that it incorporates wind conditions and gravity. very nice feature.


----------



## Shane

Just messing & driving around on TLAD


----------



## Bacon

Boom.


----------



## Shane

I hope if they make a new GTA on pc that it will be DX11 and not a port from console....realy loved all the GTA games,you cant beat them imo 

Few more shots from today....
















And a random shot on BC2 ,IN DX9 mode.


----------



## Bacon

More GTA! :gun:







Story behind these next two.. I got 4 stars and the game didn't understand I wasn't on the bridge above, so I just threw grenades up there for a while and one grenade must have hit just right. It pushed one of the SWAT vans and made two SWAT guys jump and they happened to land right there and on top of each other.


----------



## Shane

Hey Bacon whats your system specs?
How well does it run on your side? 

More shotz...


----------



## meticadpa




----------



## Bacon

Nevakonaza said:


> Hey Bacon whats your system specs?
> How well does it run on your side?



Runs great as long as I keep shadows down. I usually don't go below 30FPS.

I'm running:

Phenom II 920 @ 3.6
2x 4870s @ stock.

Dunno if you wanted more than that.


----------



## Mez

I have Archlord Online downloading right now =P I'll have some screenshots up for you guys


----------



## Shane

GTA :TBOGT missions 

Alot of blowing things up so far.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ONY25





ONY25





ICC25





ICC25





ICC25





Me in Dal.


----------



## joh06937

imagine seeing this while listening to "higher and higher" by jackie wilson (put my own songs in the gta iv folder for the "independent fm" station). i odn't know why but i almost want to just turn off my game phone and drive around listening to old music.


----------



## Shane

Wow dude what size monitor you got? 

Found this funny , Yusifs got to be the best character in GTA IV so far,makes me laugh everytime hes in a mission


----------



## linkin

LOL wtf!


----------



## Shane

...You should get this game its great,heres the mission scene where hes like that 

[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sNeCXcNwnyw&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sNeCXcNwnyw&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## awildgoose

TBOGT is good, too bad GFWL decided it didn't want me playing it anymore and deleted my save file .


----------



## linkin

Is that Yusif Amir? The guy playboy x was trying to get cool with?  what a nutter!

O and a screenie from just cause 2, i'm loving the game!


----------



## fastdude

^^^ "Yes you buggers, I _am_ about to blow you away"


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Wow dude what size monitor you got?
> 
> Found this funny , Yusifs got to be the best character in GTA IV so far,makes me laugh everytime hes in a mission
> 
> snip



ha ha, just 3 1440x900 monitors, which works out to be about the same number of pixels as a 2560x1600 monitor. but mine all together cost about $300 and the 2560x1600 is roughly $1000  who the hell would pay that much for ONE monitor?


----------



## linkin

Sniper: Ghost Warrior!


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> *snip snip snip snip snip*



What is with the lack off addons apart from DBM?

Also, have rogues been very very nerfed within the last couple of patches?


----------



## linkin

Just another day at the office!


----------



## joh06937

if you're looking for stealth, look no further 

also, only with eyefinity can you see that guy


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Just another day at the office!



Twice ive downloaded the demo for the game from two diffrent places and both times ive not been able to play it,when i launch the demo i get "This version has expired"  and it quits!

Steam dont have the demo for some reason either.

EDIT:Now i know why....someone else had the same problem on another forum....this is what he found out.

Well it seems the Sniper: Ghost Warrior DEMO was time limited.



> I contacted City Interactive by email and they responded as follows:
> 
> "Unfortunately demo was unofficial - and for now only solution is to get full version."



For anyone else wanting to play it but get this error...Go to date/time properties and push the date back for a year and the game will launch.


----------



## linkin

It's a fun game if you're not a nitpicker. I don't mind the fact that the pistol slide doesn't go back when you shoot or eject any shells, or how unrealistic it is to have throwing knives, but the knives are fun!

I beat the game in a total of 10 hours on medium, which is decent I think. A lot of games have short singleplayer stories these days (I'm looking at you, MW2)

I'd say it's worth the $30 i paid for it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> What is with the lack off addons apart from DBM?
> 
> Also, have rogues been very very nerfed within the last couple of patches?



What other addons should I have? I generally don't browse Curse. I had some ones that changed my UI, like a top bar for info and stuff, different map shape, better chat box, but I had to delete them when I was having trouble with the current patch. I use DBM and a combo point one. 


And I really haven't noticed anything.. I mainly raid though, so if they nerfed them in PVP or in Assassination, I haven't really picked up on it. I'm leveling a DK and Mage that are about the same level, so I might be using one of those more come Cata.


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> What other addons should I have? I generally don't browse Curse. I had some ones that changed my UI, like a top bar for info and stuff, different map shape, better chat box, but I had to delete them when I was having trouble with the current patch. I use DBM and a combo point one.
> 
> 
> And I really haven't noticed anything.. I mainly raid though, so if they nerfed them in PVP or in Assassination, I haven't really picked up on it. I'm leveling a DK and Mage that are about the same level, so I might be using one of those more come Cata.



I have, at the minute:
*
DBM*
*Recount*
*X-Perl*, not for the pretty portraits, but for the raid window and extra target info
*Atlas Loot*, to look up and link items
*Auctioneer*, to play the auction house and get rich, also for extra item info
Leveling at the moment so got some leveling addons (*Quest Helper, Light Headed*)
*Gear Score*, which I really really REALLY hate. If you want to pug on my server, every moron on there asks for stupid gear score just for heroics (equal to near full epic...for heroics), and if you don't give them a number, they will ignore you.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> I have, at the minute:
> *
> DBM*
> *Recount*
> *X-Perl*, not for the pretty portraits, but for the raid window and extra target info
> *Atlas Loot*, to look up and link items
> *Auctioneer*, to play the auction house and get rich, also for extra item info
> Leveling at the moment so got some leveling addons (*Quest Helper, Light Headed*)
> *Gear Score*, which I really really REALLY hate. If you want to pug on my server, every moron on there asks for stupid gear score just for heroics (equal to near full epic...for heroics), and if you don't give them a number, they will ignore you.



I forgot to mention I had Gear Score on there, since it's pretty much mandatory, lol. Mine's 5.3k, so I'm fairly happy. I don't play the AH, and have had Recount installed, it was one of the ones that got deleted. I'll look into X-Perl, the raid window sounds nice.



Thanks.


----------



## Aastii

My new Human Priest 

Can you read the chat log, I got a little chuckle from it


----------



## ellanky

Dont worry all the hydralisks are mine


----------



## awildgoose

ellanky said:


> Dont worry all the hydralisks are mine



OMG holy crap, that's a lot of lizard things:good:.


----------



## Aastii

Played a couple rounds of MW2, and realised why I dislike it so much again. One of the reasons, the game is too easy, and then when you beat people severely, they have a little winge and rage quit:


----------



## Mez

Rappelz . Pretty fun game, no pay required to play


----------



## joh06937

i could f10 this game all... night... long! 8x AA is a beautiful thing  although i am getting 30-60 fps but only like 50% usage on my hd 5970 

EDIT: got some more. gta iv and crysis at gamer no AA.









just realized i haven't tried dirt 2 with my new hd 5970  gotta install it now...


----------



## Shane

That looks amazing man,How is the 5970 btw?...Is yours the 2Gb Model?
I wouldn't even bother with the 8800GT for Physx,Does it not hold back the 5970?


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> That looks amazing man,How is the 5970 btw?...Is yours the 2Gb Model?
> I wouldn't even bother with the 8800GT for Physx,Does it not hold back the 5970?



mine is 2gb total, so 1 gb for each core. i have it at 850 and 1200, basically 2 hd 5870s crossfired. i am loving it so far. looks badass and performs great too! i just wish i had a better cpu for gta iv  i get like 50% usage on my gpu in that game and still get stuck with like 30-45 fps...

hmm, i haven't noticed any holding back form the 8800gt. now that you said that, i am going to need to take it out and compare  thanks a lot.


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> hmm, i haven't noticed any holding back form the 8800gt. now that you said that, i am going to need to take it out and compare  thanks a lot.



Id try it,you never know...if you get a sudden boost in fps with out the 8800GT in then you can thank me


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Id try it,you never know...if you get a sudden boost in fps with out the 8800GT in then you can thank me



no boost  that would've been cool and shitty at the same time, so i am feeling the same as before


----------



## Shane

Ah well it was worth a try,but honestly i cant see what your 8800GT is actually doing because if your not gaining more fps with it in then whats the point?


----------



## joh06937

it was for sale for cheap so i just figured i'd try it out (for the physx). batman is pretty sweet and mafia ii looks promising. yeah not many games utilize physx but oh well, at least i can get 33000+ in vantage on my phenom ii  

EDIT: got some more. by the end of this weekend my F10 button is going to be worn all the way down 
for some reason, when i have 8x AA in dirt 2 at a resolution with the same number of pixels as a 2560x1600 monitor, i get these results 





but with 4x AA, all is fine 





not going to lie, this game is damn beautiful.





oops, i guess you all know my name now too (travis pastrana )


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> it was for sale for cheap so i just figured i'd try it out (for the physx). batman is pretty sweet and mafia ii looks promising. yeah not many games utilize physx but oh well, at least i can get 33000+ in vantage on my phenom ii



33000+ in vantage thats good 

Mafia 2,i cant wait for this game!...we get it in the UK, August 24th 

The Demo will be available on Steam Aug 10th...cant wait!


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> 33000+ in vantage thats good
> 
> Mafia 2,i cant wait for this game!...we get it in the UK, August 24th
> 
> The Demo will be available on Steam Aug 10th...cant wait!



i believe it is the same day for us here. i know! after watching some interviews/game play videos, it looks like they mostly payed attention to realism, storyline, and game play. so basically, it should be awesome


----------



## joh06937




----------



## linkin

I'm falling in love with the classic cars!











If you shoot the gas tank cap, car blows up in 2-3 bullets 






"I didn't do nothin!"


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> *I'm falling in love with the classic cars!*
> 
> snip
> 
> snip
> 
> If you shoot the gas tank cap, car blows up in 2-3 bullets
> 
> snip
> 
> "I didn't do nothin!"
> 
> snip]



welcome to the light side


----------



## Shane

My custom Wagon


----------



## Aastii

I started ME again, with a sexy ass Shephard


----------



## joh06937

Aastii said:


> I started ME again, with a sexy ass Shephard



how much exactly does that look like you?


----------



## Shane

aastii said:


> i started me again, with a sexy ass shephard



Lol wth....whats wrong with his chin?


----------



## Aastii

joh06937 said:


> how much exactly does that look like you?



surprisingly little 



Nevakonaza said:


> Lol wth....whats wrong with his chin?



What's right with his chin?


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> What's right with his chin?


..i actualy know someone who i used to work with who looks like him aswell


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> ..i actualy know someone who i used to work with who looks like him aswell



oh dear, that is very unfortunate for them


----------



## kennebell347

Anyone have any good screen shots of Starcraft 2? I want to buy it but cant find any good hi-res pics. So far... the graphics don't look too great to me. Not even as good as Age of Empires 3. Prove me wrong lol


----------



## linkin

so anyone got mafia 2 yet? post some screens!


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> so anyone got mafia 2 yet? post some screens!



Not out until tommorow here,Ive not pre-ordered.....il await more feedback from people to how good it really is.

It just failed to impress me really,then again i dont know whats been wrong with me lately ive just gone off gaming


----------



## Bacon

Yes I cheated my nuts off this game.. I'll post some legit games later, but I always hated that 200 unit limit on the old SC, I guess one of the cheats I used removed that limit.. The result was awesomeness and my computer almost crashed lol.










And so the beginning to an excessively massive army begins:










Neat little trick when you have 255 flying units, click somewhere in the middle of the group and they get in to a very tight formation.






Annihilation begins..










Game winning picture..


----------



## linkin

Good god! 

EDIT: Crysis overload!


----------



## kennebell347

Starcraft 2 screens look pretty good! Although I don't know if I will buy it. What sets this game apart from every other RTS?


----------



## lubo4444

Wow Starcraft 2 looks pretty sweet! 

Linkin what FPS are you getting on Crysis?  It's looks good.


----------



## linkin

lubo4444 said:


> Wow Starcraft 2 looks pretty sweet!
> 
> Linkin what FPS are you getting on Crysis?  It's looks good.



I'm maxing it out with 2xAA and motion blur - looks really nice. Also, the images are .png (which is lossless) and resized.

Getting 30-45fps sometimes lower sometimes higher depending on where you are in the game. Still need to run it in DX9 for the last level because of the crashes/glitches.

I've been playing multiplayer on LAN with my brother, I never realised how good it is. you just need a good amount of people!


----------



## lubo4444

linkin said:


> I'm maxing it out with 2xAA and motion blur - looks really nice. Also, the images are .png (which is lossless) and resized.
> 
> Getting 30-45fps sometimes lower sometimes higher depending on where you are in the game. Still need to run it in DX9 for the last level because of the crashes/glitches.
> 
> I've been playing multiplayer on LAN with my brother, I never realised how good it is. you just need a good amount of people!



That's pretty sweet.


----------



## linkin

Yeah crysis is fun  once you learn how to use the suit properly (aka strength mode throwing objects at people ) the game gets really easy even on delta difficulty where you don't even get a crosshair. reminds me of duke nukem 

I was gunna upload some videos but my net is capped at 128k for another week... sigh.


----------



## lubo4444

linkin said:


> Yeah crysis is fun  once you learn how to use the suit properly (aka strength mode throwing objects at people ) the game gets really easy even on delta difficulty where you don't even get a crosshair. reminds me of duke nukem
> 
> I was gunna upload some videos but my net is capped at 128k for another week... sigh.



Yeah i heard it's good but i never played it. I'll be waiting for the new one to come out.


----------



## joh06937

lubo4444 said:


> Yeah i heard it's good but i never played it. I'll be waiting for the new one to come out.



i'd play the first before. it isn't necessary but there is some story line you'd miss.


----------



## lubo4444

joh06937 said:


> i'd play the first before. it isn't necessary but there is some story line you'd miss.



Which one is the first though? Cuz i see there are 2 or 3 versions of it (not sure exactly how many though)?


----------



## joh06937

the original is crysis, the "second one" (more like crysis 1.5) is crysis warhead. same location and time as crysis 1 only you play as a different guy doing different things (on the same island as the first).


----------



## lubo4444

joh06937 said:


> the original is crysis, the "second one" (more like crysis 1.5) is crysis warhead. same location and time as crysis 1 only you play as a different guy doing different things (on the same island as the first).



Thanks.  I'll try to find them somewhere cheap.


----------



## joh06937

lubo4444 said:


> Thanks.  I'll try to find them somewhere cheap.



they are excellent games. and if you can get them to play at high settings, they look great too  they are included in almost every benchmark review (at least those made after the games were released ).


----------



## lubo4444

joh06937 said:


> they are excellent games. and if you can get them to play at high settings, they look great too  they are included in almost every benchmark review (at least those made after the games were released ).



Yeah i heard the graphics are really good on them.  That's one of the reasons i want to play them.


----------



## joh06937

lubo4444 said:


> Yeah i heard the graphics are really good on them.  That's one of the reasons i want to play them.



i absolutely cannot wait until crysis 2. i am so excited to see the graphics. i hope i can get eyefinity with the highest settings about at bare minimum 35 fps although i am not really expecting it (at least not with any AA).


----------



## lubo4444

joh06937 said:


> i absolutely cannot wait until crysis 2. i am so excited to see the graphics. i hope i can get eyefinity with the highest settings about at bare minimum 35 fps although i am not really expecting it (at least not with any AA).



I guess we have to see when it comes out.


----------



## linkin

lubo4444 said:


> Thanks.  I'll try to find them somewhere cheap.



They are $15 each on steam and $29.98 for both :good:


----------



## joh06937

linkin said:


> They are $15 each on steam and $29.98 for both :good:



woah, a whole $.02 off? why don't they give deals like that for other series? you should post that in the deals thread


----------



## linkin

yeah lol  but it's crysis maximum edition. which is just both games.


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> i absolutely cannot wait until crysis 2. i am so excited to see the graphics. i hope i can get eyefinity with the highest settings about at bare minimum 35 fps although i am not really expecting it (at least not with any AA).



Crysis 2 does look impressive,Lets just hope it doesn't need a super computer with a GTX 485 to run it 

Ive not even done with the first Crysis yet...i done a few missions but had to format and never bothered re-installing.
Might install it gain today


----------



## lubo4444

linkin said:


> They are $15 each on steam and $29.98 for both :good:



Lol...i should start looking at steam deals more often.  I'm not used to look there... Sad...


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Crysis 2 does look impressive,Lets just hope it doesn't need a super computer with a GTX 485 to run it
> 
> Ive not even done with the first Crysis yet...i done a few missions but had to format and never bothered re-installing.
> Might install it gain today



nothing worse than trying to get the ambition to start a new game from scratch after having done some already


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> nothing worse than trying to get the ambition to start a new game from scratch after having done some already



Tell me about it,Twice ive started GTA IV and about quarter the way through the game some problem has popped up and ive had to re-install windows. 

And replacing the GTA IV save game file does not always work due to GFWL crap.


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Tell me about it,Twice ive started GTA IV and about quarter the way through the game some problem has popped up and ive had to re-install windows.
> 
> And replacing the GTA IV save game file does not always work due to GFWL crap.



Do you want us to tell you the ending then?


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Do you want us to tell you the ending then?



No. 

I will play it again...currently tied up with Mafia 2 and Starcraft 2 though atm.


----------



## linkin

Yeah I should buy GTA IV seeing as i have a quadcore now.

Ugh, command and conquer 3 has a problem with my GTX 460, the tiberium texture is all screwed. all the tiberium crystalls are flat light green or blue 

Example:


----------



## lubo4444

hahaha I'm like Nevakonaza,  i hate starting a game over again.  I do experience the same problems as him.  I play a game and i'm either close to the middle or close to finish it and something goes wrong with my OS.


----------



## kennebell347

I'm gonna buy Starcraft II. Someone wanna show me the ropes? I never played the first one.


----------



## PabloTeK

I love Modifieds...


----------



## Shane

The front of that looks like a lawnmower


----------



## linkin

Started and beat Mafia II today, in 12 hours on hard difficulty. So much fun  By the way is leo actually ***spoilers below***

 a fed? And when he got shanked by the asian gang it seemed he was still alive?

Anyway, screens:































Dont resized .png images just look great?


----------



## lubo4444

Really nice.


----------



## Shane

Nice Linkin!

Im going to replay Mafia 2 but this time on Hard!,Was playing on Medium before.

I find that mission towards the end very hard,You know the one where your at the docks and that fat boss is trying push his workers but they sort of turn on him


----------



## linkin

yeah that was fun, the bastard kept killing me with molotovs. what i did was kill the 2 guys with tommies next to him, and keep moving between cover when he threw the molotovs, then you just go and cap him with a magnum 

Also then you go into his office and take lik $25,000 or something


----------



## linkin

Moar Crysis!


----------



## awildgoose

_Tonight, is the night, of nights._




_You are about to embark on a great journey on which you have trained for these past two years_




If you haven't realized, that's England and we are in the planes in which the paratroopers jumped out of in WWII




Waters inbetween Aussieland and Kiwi Island.



















What a professional stop.




Ran out of fuel, friend decided to fly-by.




Wohhh.




Yup, my screenshots folder.


----------



## lubo4444

Ok, this folder is scaring me....


----------



## awildgoose

lubo4444 said:


> Ok, this folder is scaring me....



Because I have ~236GB of screenshots and a couple of fraps movies?


----------



## lubo4444

awildgoose said:


> Because I have ~236GB of screenshots and a couple of fraps movies?



Yup.... only one question lol.... how many screenshots do you have? ( i need number  )....


----------



## awildgoose

lubo4444 said:


> Yup.... only one question lol.... how many screenshots do you have? ( i need number  )....



I am guessing roughly 5,200-ish screenshots. My FSX screenshots save into _My Pictures_ or I think in Win7 it's just _Pictures_, but you know what I mean. So yea they save in there and I just put them into my FSX Screenshots folder so that boosted the number a little lol. I still gotta put the ones I got from my cousin (which I took) into that folder as well lol.


----------



## Machin3

Damn brotha, why do you keep so many screenshots?


----------



## awildgoose

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Damn brotha, why do you keep so many screenshots?



Screenshots to me are like a good poster, no matter how long I've had it, I just can't bring myself to take it down.


----------



## lubo4444

That's really sweet! I do have screenshots as well, but not that many.


----------



## joh06937

cue "i believe i can fly".

don't know why i am so into this game right now. i used to hate it but now i just can't get enough  i love playing with the serious difficulty setting. i have totally become a drifting expert (at least in this game)


----------



## lubo4444

Wow you should resize this screenshot.  What's your PC resolution?


----------



## just a noob

This deathclaw lost in a fist fight


----------



## ScottALot

lubo4444 said:


> Wow you should resize this screenshot.  What's your PC resolution?



I think he has EyeFinity 





Sunrise pic of my surface work...not terrible ; /




Weeeee!! Minecraft minecart 




This is what a dungeon looks like... in the beginning. I'd go farther in, but I get lost sometimes. You see lava streams really far in there.




The entrance to my house. Has a spiral staircase that takes you straight up.




My trapdoor ... how do you open it?




My trapdoor opened




My house... I'm trying to thin out the mountain so it looks more weightless.




View of my work on the surface


----------



## joh06937

ScottALot said:


> I think he has EyeFinity



[YT]7duP4d9ZziY[/YT]

just 3 1440x900 monitors (for now). but i really didn't feel like spending $300 PER monitor, so i just went with 3 $100 ones. once i become a rich man i'll get some 1920x1200 ones


----------



## linkin

Found my CSS screenshot folder


----------



## lubo4444

Lol nice screenshots.  I had so many screenshots like that but i guess i deleted them.


----------



## Shane

Nobody play games anymore?...this thread used to be really active and its started dying off!,Lets keep it alive people! 

My first go at playing FSX with the Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X that i got for FREE 






















All as going well until these weird colors started appearing in the distance 
What are they?


----------



## lubo4444

Bug maybe?


----------



## Mez

Nevakonaza said:


> Nobody play games anymore?...this thread used to be really active and its started dying off!,Lets keep it alive people!
> 
> My first go at playing FSX with the Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X that i got for FREE
> 
> [Insert Pictures Here]
> 
> All as going well until these weird colors started appearing in the distance
> What are they?



Looks like the scenery isn't being rendered fast enough.


----------



## ScottALot

Hehe, render glitch showing me the secret dungeons minecraft holds underground 




FOLLOW MY RULES! Especially the last one...




Holy crap, Scott has 18 diamonds  and 3 more in his pickaxe.


----------



## Shane

Alien! Where? said:


> Looks like the scenery isn't being rendered fast enough.



Well im not sure,i was wondering if my card was getting too hot or something,Ive never seen it do this in any other game.

Some Wings Of Prey-


----------



## lubo4444

Sweet!


----------



## Shane

lubo4444 said:


> Sweet!





Just completed Terminator Salvation too,loved this game!


----------



## linkin

Looks good!


----------



## lubo4444

That's nice.  I never played that game.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

This is right before I 'axed' him (a question ) 

























I'm so glad they left this in! It's the Taliban's C4 detonator!


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> **Reserved for Medal of Honor screens**
> 
> Playing the beta now!



I played the closed BETA when it came out,and now the Open Beta this morning,the first time the server stopped responding so it kicked me,but its expected  since they have to stress the servers and all,second time it crashed...i think its something to do with my system though as its been crashing in other things lately!

I still don't think its anywhere near as good as BC2 though.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> I played the closed BETA when it came out,and now the Open Beta this morning,the first time the server stopped responding so it kicked me,but its expected  since they have to stress the servers and all,second time it crashed...i think its something to do with my system though as its been crashing in other things lately!
> 
> I still don't think its anywhere near as good as BC2 though.



The servers have been fine so far for me. They kicked me once so far, but I rejoined another and it was fine. 

And didn't you not like BC2 when it first came out? Give this some time.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Nobody play games anymore?...this thread used to be really active and its started dying off!,Lets keep it alive people!
> 
> My first go at playing FSX with the Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X that i got for FREE



That's it, you, me, fsx lol.

My screenshots/fraps folder is ~321gb big, so I guess I will be uploading some sometime soon.


----------



## Shane

awildgoose said:


> That's it, you, me, fsx lol.
> 
> My screenshots/fraps folder is ~321gb big, so I guess I will be uploading some sometime soon.



Its only a demo 

321GB screenshots folder 

@g4m3rof1337 -Ive not been able to stay in a round for 5 mins yet,Just keeps kicking me,They're onto the problem though so hopefully it will be fixed soo and i can try it out properly.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> I played the closed BETA when it came out,and now the Open Beta this morning,the first time the server stopped responding so it kicked me,but its expected  since they have to stress the servers and all,second time it crashed...i think its something to do with my system though as its been crashing in other things lately!
> 
> I still don't think its anywhere near as good as BC2 though.



Have you upgraded your drivers by any chance recently? I've been having a hell of alot of problems reecently with ATi drivers, i dunno if it is just me though. Reinstalled yesterday but not tried gaming yet, been doing maintenance. First defrag in ~4 months. near 70% fragmented is not acceptable  it freed up about 30GB of space though after defragging


----------



## Shane

Yeah last week,latest Ati drivers...

As for Medal Of Honor,No cant be doing with this its total crap..im sorry but its just like a watered down Bad Company 2,Theres too many nube tubers already in the game its worse than MW2 for the tube.

Il get the DLC for BC2 and then get Black ops when that comes out.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah last week,latest Ati drivers...
> 
> As for Medal Of Honor,No cant be doing with this its total crap..im sorry but its just like a watered down Bad Company 2,Theres too many nube tubers already in the game its worse than MW2 for the tube.
> 
> Il get the DLC for BC2 and then get Black ops when that comes out.



Well so far after reinstalling I've had no problems, but that happened last time too. If the problems come back I'll throw you a pm, may be some issue with 10.9

As for MoH, I just installed it now, giving it a go


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Its only a demo
> 
> 321GB screenshots folder



Well then... buy the game, cus you still haven't hit me up for that Episodes game yet.
321gb isn't thaaat much....

May as well post a screenshot.


----------



## fastdude

^ FS?

Looks pretty


----------



## Shane

awildgoose said:


> Well then... buy the game, cus you still haven't hit me up for that Episodes game yet.
> 321gb isn't thaaat much....
> 
> May as well post a screenshot.




Nah i wont buy it unless i can get it very cheap or second hand,Im not all that big on Flight sims.

Anyone know of any other good free flight sims? Ive tried Flight gear but its very buggy


----------



## awildgoose

fastdude said:


> ^ FS?
> 
> Looks pretty



FSX yes, it's early morning over Sydney, New South Wales.



Nevakonaza said:


> Nah i wont buy it unless i can get it very cheap or second hand,Im not all that big on Flight sims.
> 
> Anyone know of any other good free flight sims? Ive tried Flight gear but its very buggy



It's called getting a friend to buy it because FSX has multi user licenses lol:good:.


----------



## BillOhio

awildgoose said:


> It's called getting a friend to buy it because FSX has multi user licenses lol:good:.



I got it for $20, which would be totally worth it if I could get it to open


----------



## linkin

was sick of being sniped at spawn so i decided to join the fun... snuck up behind them, picked them off as they spawned. not too happy 

EDIT: I've also turned bloom to LOW and the FOV to 70. much better that way, i don't get blinded by all the bloom ._.


----------



## salvage-this

I took a few shots of Dirt 2 and Grid for desktop wallpaper


----------



## linkin

I find DiRT 2 amazing but even GRID still looks fairly decent, the dirt 2 screen has way more detail though.


----------



## salvage-this

I think that GRID has a lot more focus on the cars not as much on the scenery while Dirt 2  gave a lot of attention to the whole picture.  Both look amazing.


----------



## Aastii

salvage-this said:


> I think that GRID has a lot more focus on the cars not as much on the scenery while Dirt 2  gave a lot of attention to the whole picture.  Both look amazing.



but GRID plays awfully. The handling, realism, AI and gameplay is shockingly poor I found


----------



## joh06937

Aastii said:


> but GRID plays awfully. The handling, realism, AI and gameplay is shockingly poor I found



i always got the sense that they had really similar gameplay, dirt 2 of course being offroad (and thus handling differently).


----------



## Aastii

joh06937 said:


> i always got the sense that they had really similar gameplay, dirt 2 of course being offroad (and thus handling differently).



Yea I think it works for Dirt 2 though, because of the different handling. The cars are too loose on Grid and too fragile, as well as the AI only taking the racing line, even if it means smacking into everyone and everything. Not to mention most of the tracks were utter sh**e


----------



## salvage-this

Aastii said:


> Yea I think it works for Dirt 2 though, because of the different handling. The cars are too loose on Grid and too fragile, as well as the AI only taking the racing line, even if it means smacking into everyone and everything. Not to mention most of the tracks were utter sh**e



I like the racing better in Dirt 2.  I still kinda feel that Grid is probably closer to a real car.


----------



## Aastii

salvage-this said:


> I like the racing better in Dirt 2.  I still kinda feel that Grid is probably closer to a real car.



yea I agree the racing is better in Dirt 2, yet it still feels like a bash and crash game, like Grid feels like, rather than a racing game to do with rallying and off-road racing.

If you haven't, go and play rFactor or Live for Speed, it will show you what driving a proper race car is like, and it is diddly squat like Grid is


----------



## salvage-this

Aastii said:


> yea I agree the racing is better in Dirt 2, yet it still feels like a bash and crash game, like Grid feels like, rather than a racing game to do with rallying and off-road racing.
> 
> If you haven't, go and play rFactor or Live for Speed, it will show you what driving a proper race car is like, and it is diddly squat like Grid is



Definitely a bash and crash game.

I will have to check out those games when I get the chance.


----------



## [email protected]

I like Grid just simply for the drifting. I found it was the closest thing to real drifting in a game. But I've only done drifting in two other games, being NFS Shift and NFS Prostreet.

I Think I would just buy the game for the drifting and get another game for real racing quality.


----------



## BillOhio

Is FRAPS the best way to get a screenshot in Win7? I've been screwing around with Just Cause 2 tonight and that game is Beautifull, in a badass sort of way, of course


----------



## linkin

BillOhio said:


> Is FRAPS the best way to get a screenshot in Win7? I've been screwing around with Just Cause 2 tonight and that game is Beautifull, in a badass sort of way, of course



Yes but save them as .PNG images, .JPG is just horrible for games.


----------



## Shane

BillOhio said:


> Is FRAPS the best way to get a screenshot in Win7? I've been screwing around with Just Cause 2 tonight and that game is Beautifull, in a badass sort of way, of course



Id say it is yeah,Ive always used Fraps  :good:


----------



## BillOhio

Cool, thx Guys


----------



## Intel_man

I use Xfire's in game whenever possible for screenies.


----------



## BillOhio

My favorite new flight sim might be Just Cause 2... It looks amazing and how many Sims let you stand on top of the plane?


----------



## lubo4444

I love that game.  Graphics are really nice as well.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Actual ammo:


----------



## Intel_man

Typical USA scenery? haha!





This is what happens when you get bored waiting for enemy to attack you.


----------



## joh06937

g4m3rof1337 said:


> sniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip



nice screens! i'll have to post some later as well.


----------



## Shane

Awesome screen shots so far 

Not in game screen shots but i thought they were worth showing,Testing out the Nvidia Design garage for the Fermi Series,So much detail.


----------



## salvage-this

^that looks amazing.  So tempting to get a GTX 460.


----------



## just a noob

Intel_man said:


> Typical USA scenery? haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you get bored waiting for enemy to attack you.



Do people play rise of nations online still?


----------



## Intel_man

just a noob said:


> Do people play rise of nations online still?



yup. i still see ppl play.


----------



## linkin

Some moh screenies, gunna play multi in a bit.


----------



## joh06937

those walls look pretty damn impressive...





3... 2... 1...










amazing detail i think.











totally reminds me of crysis here for some reason...





pretty good diversity in the missions.










again, diversity...





love my dragunov!!!!!


----------



## Shane

salvage-this said:


> ^that looks amazing.  So tempting to get a GTX 460.



It does ,just wouldn't think graphics like that would be possible...imagine what they will be like in say 5-7 years time 

Finished BC2 Campaign this afternoon,What a great game....Best FPS Ive ever played


----------



## lubo4444

I loved BC2.  The FPS was awesome.


----------



## just a noob

It would appear there is a glitch lol


----------



## Aastii

I just got my albino drake on WoW


----------



## lubo4444

Nice but how did you take the screenshot?  I see the edges cut out...


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like he used the Snipping tool from Windows 7 too me.


----------



## Aastii

lubo4444 said:


> Nice but how did you take the screenshot?  I see the edges cut out...



I am running in windowed mode, and I have dual monitors, so I had WoW up on 1 screen, and Opera + Steam converstion on the other, so cut it out in paint. Why the right side has a bit taken off though, I'm not sure. I think that the resizing in photobucket is messed up, need to check that I have resizing turned off I think...


----------



## just a noob

Looked better in 1920x1200. Also found the purpose of ed-e's purpose(eyebot in the trailer)

Spoiler
It was on a trip to Navarro and it was sent by its maker at Adam's Air force base to prevent it being melted down for hellfire armor or something like that


----------



## lubo4444

Aastii said:


> I am running in windowed mode, and I have dual monitors, so I had WoW up on 1 screen, and Opera + Steam converstion on the other, so cut it out in paint. Why the right side has a bit taken off though, I'm not sure. I think that the resizing in photobucket is messed up, need to check that I have resizing turned off I think...



Oh ok.  I see then.


----------



## just a noob

EEK!


----------



## Aastii

just a noob said:


> EEK!



stop doing that it isn't out here yet


----------



## linkin

And they want $90 for the game here


----------



## just a noob

Haha wut


----------



## Intel_man

linkin said:


> And they want $90 for the game here





just a noob said:


> Haha wut



Australia's a funny country.


----------



## lubo4444

$90? Wow that's kind of expensive.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> And they want $90 for the game here



wtf, that is more than double the price here  (assuming you mean the PC, not console version)


----------



## linkin

Yes. on steam $90. hence I check www.steamprices.com daily.


----------



## awildgoose

Intel_man said:


> Australia's an *awesome* country.



Yea, we know, what can I say?

Some of those Vegas screenies look pretty sweet.


----------



## just a noob

awildgoose said:


> Yea, we know, what can I say?
> 
> Some of those Vegas screenies look pretty sweet.



You and your quote twisting


----------



## DETNSWDER

you asked for it!!






i know i know


----------



## Gooberman

Lol joined an online game (Cube2) and we were editing a map and we made a McDonalds and some other stuff 

Just started playing on friday so i was still a noob but it was fun


----------



## linkin

The Vagineer


----------



## Whisper91

I am bringing RCT2 back! Muahaha

FMPC means "Freestyle Music Park Canada". It's a park I am currently building


----------



## awildgoose

Whisper91 said:


> I am bringing RCT2 back! Muahaha
> 
> FMPC means "Freestyle Music Park Canada". It's a park I am currently building



I used to play that game 24/7. It is just so good, I love making dingy rides that explode.


----------



## Shane

Love this shot 

Boom


----------



## lubo4444

Wow nice shot.


----------



## Shane

Been playing* 007 Quantum Of Solace*,Not a bad game at all...its wierd though because on some of the levels the graphics look crap...and on some they look really nice 























Also for some reason i cant get over 30fps in this game and its laggy


----------



## Matthew1990

lubo4444 said:


> Wow nice shot.



It's a cinematic xDD


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> It's a cinematic xDD



It is 

They should have made it so his blood splatt all over her face


----------



## lubo4444

Matthew1990 said:


> It's a cinematic xDD



.

I also play James Bond.  It's not bad game.  I like it so far.


----------



## Shane

lubo4444 said:


> .
> 
> I also play James Bond.  It's not bad game.  I like it so far.



Shame theres no sighns of life on the Multiplayer servers anymore 

I remember playing 007 Nightfire online a long time ago,Good times


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> Been playing* 007 Quantum Of Solace*,Not a bad game at all...its wierd though because on some of the levels the graphics look crap...and on some they look really nice



Hate to tell you this, but you are missing the bad guy .
Strange about the crap/good graphics, but does the gameplay make up for it?


----------



## lubo4444

Isnt he suppose to shoot the thing on the back?   and then probably kill him?  I just started the game so i'm not there yet lol.


----------



## Shane

awildgoose said:


> Hate to tell you this, but you are missing the bad guy .



Bullets + Gas tank + large explosion = kills bad guy?


----------



## Aastii

Was in the game with Russ up until last 7 or 8 minutes of the round. Twice got accused of cheating, 1 guy even said that he recorded me and was going to get me banned


----------



## lubo4444

Aastii said:


> Was in the game with Russ up until last 7 or 8 minutes of the round. Twice got accused of cheating, 1 guy even said that he recorded me and was going to get me banned



You cheater! 

I'm just joking.  I hate when people think that everybody cheats.... Some people are good and it has nothing to do with cheating.


----------



## linkin

wut


----------



## mrjack

I haven't played a lot of TF2 since the Mann-Conomy update, so I thought I'd stink when I went to play today. I was pleasantly surprised.










I did have a bit of trouble finding a good server amongst the numerous idle and trade servers. Quite a few servers also lie about how many players are on the server, until you check the server info. And I encountered a cheater for the first time in TF2. He had lovely indestructible teleporters, which he built in our base after he ran past us with the aid of his speed hack.


----------



## Joe2005

Recent Minecraft shots.


----------



## awildgoose

Time to dump some screenshots.
I may or may not be doing this a lot, I have over 5,000 to choose from. Yes that is right, I counted them, over 5,000 screenshots.

Flight Sim X first















Doing some escorting.





Commemorating the final flight of the RAAF's F-111's.















A GTA IV picture.
She'll buff out mate.





Go Bumblebee.





Medal of Honor Airborne.


----------



## linkin

Crysis, you guys should remember this scene


----------



## Intel_man

awildgoose said:


> Time to dump some screenshots.
> I may or may not be doing this a lot, I have over 5,000 to choose from. Yes that is right, I counted them, over 5,000 screenshots.
> 
> Flight Sim X first


Where did you get that Tomcat?


----------



## awildgoose

Intel_man said:


> Where did you get that Tomcat?



Flightsim.com

It's the best download plane I have ever flown. It's as good or probably better than the Acceleration F-18's.


----------



## Matthew1990

linkin said:


> Crysis, you guys should remember this scene



This is still best looking game for a PC.


----------



## Shane

Just started playing Bioshock,The Graphics are very nice in this game.


----------



## linkin

Time for 1080p Crysis screenshots!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Click the thumbnails


----------



## awildgoose

Time to dump some more FSX. I formatted and could not keep all of my 5,500 screenshots .
Oh well, still kept a lot.

I know I uploaded this but man, look at that water!





One of my first flights.





Just a cool sun.





We were going to do the Top Gun thing but then we realised we really won't be able to do that until we LAN it.





Carrier FTW


----------



## SslagleZ28

Nevakonaza said:


> Just started playing Bioshock,The Graphics are very nice in this game.



you need more bullets


----------



## Shane

Sniper:GW...Singleplayer not bad so far,Graphics are nice aswell...However,dont like the controls and the Multiplayer isnt too good either which is a let down.
But it was in the Steam sales so im glad i did not pay full price for it.











Lucky Multiplayer shot (when you can see anything  )


----------



## Intel_man

rFactor power!


----------



## NVX_185

World Trade Center for GTA4






This was one unforgettable nightmare that Niko once had.






One of the sexiest female characters I've seen in a game so far... Although this pic doesn't do much justice..






BEST road reflections I have seen in game so far. No questions!


----------



## Shane

NVX_185 said:


> BEST road reflections I have seen in game so far. No questions!



What game is that? 

Looks amazing detailed.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> What game is that?
> 
> Looks amazing detailed.



It's looking like NFS: Hot pursuit. 
Great game, but, COPS FTW haha, stuff the racers :good:.


----------



## Shane

Looks really good 

Some more Sniper....im actualy enjoying this game now...the graphics are awesome.


----------



## Intel_man

NVX_185 said:


> World Trade Center for GTA4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was one unforgettable nightmare that Niko once had.


Where did you get that?


----------



## Machin3

^ I've been following the whole process for the GTA WTC. Here's the download: http://wtc-iv.gtanf.com/

There's still lots to come, here the forum: http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=440585&st=0

There's like over 100 pages but it sick to see what he's come up with.


----------



## NVX_185

^ Yep, that's the link. I was following the entire process too  It's a nice mod but has its fair share of bugs. From a distance looks great, but you wouldn't to take screenshots near the plaza . hbx has done a marvellous effort...


----------



## SslagleZ28

*Some Old School*


----------



## patrickv

*Wrc*


----------



## patrickv

Moaaarrrr


----------



## Intel_man

played the WRC game before, didn't quite like it. FFB was almost non existant.


----------



## linkin

Where can I get that game?


----------



## Machin3

That looks like Crysis but modded because in the original they don't have high altitudes like that and they dont have planes.


----------



## myndziuss

i think it was a cutscene


----------



## Machin3

Maybe but its Crysis 1 for sure


----------



## awildgoose

Midnight_fox1 said:


> That looks like Crysis but modded because in the original they don't have high altitudes like that and they dont have planes.



Crysis Warhead.
First one was a cutscene.


----------



## linkin

Yeah and I was asking patrickv where I can get that WRC game


----------



## SslagleZ28

gotta love game glitches


----------



## patrickv

linkin said:


> Where can I get that game?



haha I didn't see your reply !! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220713308012&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## patrickv

MOAARRRRRR 





















:good:


----------



## Matthew1990

Do you play that WRC cr.... game?

Most arcade racing game ever...


----------



## patrickv

Matthew1990 said:


> Do you play that WRC cr.... game?
> 
> Most arcade racing game ever...



Keep your opinion to yourself... it's only crap when people start saying Dirt2 is a simulator 

Yes, I play it and to me it's a good game.


----------



## SslagleZ28

looks like a good game to me


----------



## Aastii

patrickv said:


> Keep your opinion to yourself
> 
> to me it's a good game.



Wait, what 

Negative opinions are allowed as well as positive ones, I think I agree with Matthew on this one, I played it, didn't like it, it was a ridiculous game


----------



## linkin

ENB Series Mod for GTA IV. *Anti Aliasing!*

Before: http://www.imagebam.com/image/75e1eb114152580

After: http://www.imagebam.com/image/699312114152483

I created a thread with instructions: 

http://www.computerforum.com/188950-how-enable-anti-aliasing-gta-iv-eflc.html

Took me a good few hours of fiddling to get it working and not screw up the screen resolution.


----------



## SslagleZ28

linkin said:


> ENB Series Mod for GTA IV. *Anti Aliasing!*
> 
> Before: http://www.imagebam.com/image/75e1eb114152580
> 
> After: http://www.imagebam.com/image/699312114152483
> 
> I created a thread with instructions:
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/188950-how-enable-anti-aliasing-gta-iv-eflc.html
> 
> Took me a good few hours of fiddling to get it working and not screw up the screen resolution.



oh thats a big difference great job looks fantastic


----------



## Justin




----------



## awildgoose

^^^
Whyyyyy would you choose racer haha?
Cops are so much cooler.

On a more serious note, it's a great game and those are some nice cars you got there.
You done any cops yet jn?


----------



## Tayl

linkin said:


> ENB Series Mod for GTA IV. *Anti Aliasing!*
> 
> Before: http://www.imagebam.com/image/75e1eb114152580
> 
> After: http://www.imagebam.com/image/699312114152483
> 
> I created a thread with instructions:
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/188950-how-enable-anti-aliasing-gta-iv-eflc.html
> 
> Took me a good few hours of fiddling to get it working and not screw up the screen resolution.



Zomg! Anti-aliasing makes 4x4's disappear! That's how they smooth edges, they remove the difficult ones!


----------



## Justin

awildgoose said:


> ^^^
> Whyyyyy would you choose racer haha?
> Cops are so much cooler.
> 
> On a more serious note, it's a great game and those are some nice cars you got there.
> You done any cops yet jn?



in the first photo i am the cop. the audi is just traffic. 

i've finished all the cop missions already. i'm almost done with the racers.


----------



## Justin




----------



## Whisper91

This car is based off of a model car I have:










I like to usually have a somewhat normal paint scheme, but I like to incorporate the manufacturer's country's flag and manufacturer's logo in the scheme


----------



## WeatherMan

The Forza 3 screenshots look so much better than the NFS ones 

JN turn some AA on your game the models look aweful


----------



## Shane

Bootup05 said:


> JN turn some AA on your game the models look aweful



I think he has it on PS3


----------



## Whisper91

Just wanted to add a few more:











I tried out carbon for the first time (my Mercedes was after), how does it look?


----------



## NVX_185

Bootup05 said:


> JN turn some AA on your game the models look aweful



The game doesn't have a setting for AA.

Although with some tweaking here and there in the nVidia CP, it can be enabled, but by my experience it looks worse & pixelated than without AA.


----------



## myndziuss

I love how forza motorsport has cars like vw golfs, old bmw m3s etc , too bad its not for pc or ps3


----------



## Justin

NVX_185 said:


> The game doesn't have a setting for AA.
> .



yup it doesn't. i have it running on native res, shadow detail on high, hi-res textures enabled and that's how it looks. 

oh and nev, i have it on PC.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Dunno why but this just makes me laugh


----------



## Intel_man

Talk about awesome...


----------



## Aastii

Oh CoH how I love thee 

If you are ever on around 8pm GMT on Tuesdays, there is a group of us that always plays. Add me on Steam, you are welcome to join us if you are ever up for a match. Don't worry bout lag either even though it is in Europe, got a Canadian with us and he has no problems at all


----------



## Intel_man

I'm at school at 8pm GMT, but I always play with a friend living in Darlington at around 7-8am GMT. lol


We always try to ruin people's day by playing against noobs on Scheldt. Love that map a lot.


----------



## Aastii

Intel_man said:


> I'm at school at 8pm GMT, but I always play with a friend living in Darlington at around 7-8am GMT. lol
> 
> 
> We always try to ruin people's day by playing against noobs on Scheldt. Love that map a lot.



lol I am in college right about then 

I don't know the names of the map, but I like the one with the 3 columns if you get me with 3 bridges connecting left to right to middle. Will find out what it is called


----------



## Shane

Nice to play a game where i can just relax and sit back taking my time,Unlike when i play BC2 or something where theres constant action and you have to react quick or die. 











Im amazed how good this game looks.


----------



## russb

Nev what game is it.


----------



## Shane

Cities XL 2011 

Like a Modern version of Simcity 4,with better graphics,More features etc,Only played it for about 30 mins but so far a good game.


----------



## Aastii

I didn't like it much at all. I prefer sim city and would rather play that any day


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> I didn't like it much at all. I prefer sim city and would rather play that any day



What didnt you like about it mate?....The road making can be a bit fiddly at time,Same with placing some buildings in batch but other than that it looks like its based very much on Simcity they way they have it.


----------



## SslagleZ28

I was playing the role of pushing the other team out of their spots so the assault took take them out.  Then the other team decided to gang up on me lol.  Oh well I'm still kinda new at this game


----------



## Intel_man

SslagleZ28 said:


> I was playing the role of pushing the other team out of their spots so the assault took take them out.  Then the other team decided to gang up on me lol.  Oh well I'm still kinda new at this game



I can top that! Gustav style.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> What didnt you like about it mate?....The road making can be a bit fiddly at time,Same with placing some buildings in batch but other than that it looks like its based very much on Simcity they way they have it.



The whole layout and feel of it. It feels like there is some architect that wants to make a new "radical design" building made out of a carbon/aluminium alloy and glass only to make it look futuristic and unique, when what I want is a simple 3 bedroom semi built in the mid 1930's out of bricks and mortar.

In my head I know what I mean, but the analogy doesn't make much sense. They have tried to make the game be in a perfect world. What I love about Sim City is how you build it and there is always friendly cynics mocking you and pointing out your flaws, and you know that at any second a tornado or fire or alien attack could occur to eff everything up. Cities just feels so clinical, everyone is so damn chirpy and always happy. If you start going into debt it is "oh dear, you might want to sort it out if you find a spare 5 minutes". Sim City, on the other hand, would be saying to you "Sort your finances out you idiot else this city is going under. Just look at it, already crap loads of buildings are going derelict and citizens are moving because you are a failure. Build some more commercial buildings along with a police station so there is jobs and security and maybe some people will decide to at least tolerate, if not forgive". Cities tries too hard in all of the wrong areas and tries too hard to be nice all of the time


----------



## Intel_man

It's just too bad Sim City Society was a joke. Sim City 4 was actually quite epic. They need to make it so that you can play it on LAN of some sort.


----------



## Aastii

Intel_man said:


> It's just too bad Sim City Society was a joke. Sim City 4 was actually quite epic. They need to make it so that you can play it on LAN of some sort.



I didn't play societies, but the general consensus is that you are right and it was a fail of a game, so I think I will pass on that one and say it is an exception to the rule of sim city being awesome


----------



## Shane




----------



## NyxCharon

I take no credit for the actual creation of the mario stuff. This is just what i saw upon entering the minecraft server.


----------



## Shane

Just been playing some SC2...this game is great.






Not all that much action going on in this mission as it was a mining mission,Not  much enemy around at all...still fun though.


















Im still a noob at this game though,Ive not even tried online yet...Need to get more practice first.


----------



## linkin

Woot for RTS Games!


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Woot for RTS Games!



+1 to that!

I usualy only play FPS,But recently ive been getting into alot of RTS games such as Supreme commander 2,SC2 and i have COH:Opposing fronts which ive not played yet.
Makes a nice change.


----------



## epidemik

Haha Nev, I'm in exactly the same position as you. 
I played those two campaigns week! I played online once or twice when I first got the game (a while ago - school  ) and got dominated and realized I should definitely play through the campaign and practice offline first.


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> +1 to that!
> 
> I usualy only play FPS,But recently ive been getting into alot of RTS games such as Supreme commander 2,SC2 and i have COH:Opposing fronts which ive not played yet.
> Makes a nice change.



I've been playing the command and conquer games. Brings back good memories of RA2 and Tiberian Sun


----------



## Beyond

Just Cause 2...a beautiful game with an amazing feel to it.  Glad I got it free with my graphics card! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Beyond

Napoleon: Total War





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mihir

Playing extremely modded GTA IV.
The FPS drops like hell while using all those mods and trainer etc etc.

*A Staircase made out of bugattis*







*MY Garage From left - Bugatti Eb Veyron 16.4,Reventon,Yamah R1,Mclaren,My Bodygaurd,Aston Martin DB9 (not completely in the picture)*






*My Bugattis*






*Me Shooting a Rocket Launcher at 35people arranged in a circle and all of them were my bodygaurds.*






*Just a funny screenshot.Me praying to my god.*






My face is green because I have put a mod in which I am MASK (The Cartoon)


----------



## Machin3

Beyond said:


> Just Cause 2...a beautiful game with an amazing feel to it.  Glad I got it free with my graphics card!




The graphics are the only thing nice for it. As far as story its very repetitive.


----------



## Shane

Anyone tried the BulletStorm demo for pc yet?

What you guys think?
Seems like a fun game,but going by the demo it could get a bit repetative?
Graphics are very nice though,Not sure why it only runs average at around 41fps on my system though,Nether the less it runs very smooth.

Reaized Screenshots-


----------



## CraigEvander

the one that is kneeing is saying "my queen"


----------



## Shane

That was an enemy who was trying to get back up...he sort of lost his head after that screenshot though.


----------



## Shane

This thread gone quiet lately :/


----------



## Aastii

omg what game is that


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> omg what game is that



German Truck Simulator 

The demo is only  a 1hour trial though,Although the download is only around 350mb or so.


----------



## linkin

http://steamcommunity.com/id/alink2009/screenshot/595810025153256218


----------



## mihir

I want it I want it I want it.
I had never heard of this game.Linkin how is it.worth the money???


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> German Truck Simulator
> 
> The demo is only  a 1hour trial though,Although the download is only around 350mb or so.



nice, it looks really, really good. I've just downloaded the demo 



mihir said:


> I want it I want it I want it.
> I had never heard of this game.Linkin how is it.worth the money???



ArmA 2, and it is worth every penny if you are into your war simulators


----------



## CraigEvander

hehehe; do you have the option to drive on Autobhan ?


----------



## Aastii

CraigEvander said:


> hehehe; do you have the option to drive on Autobhan ?



Yep, it is pretty much all Autobahnen driving


----------



## linkin

mihir said:


> I want it I want it I want it.
> I had never heard of this game.Linkin how is it.worth the money???



Yeah it's not bad, but you gotta get all the expansions as well. I know I plan on doing it.


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> ArmA 2, and it is worth every penny if you are into your war simulators



I cant get into Arma2,Im glad i only paid £3.99...its the way he moves and aimes...it feels so slugish...not my thing.

Its a shame you cant gift some a game from your steam account once you purchased it for yourself,Or id have given it away.


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> I cant get into Arma2,Im glad i only paid £3.99...its the way he moves and aimes...it feels so slugish...not my thing.
> 
> Its a shame you cant gift some a game from your steam account once you purchased it for yourself,Or id have given it away.



Go into options and turn off the mouse smoothing 

It took me ages to find out it was on by default.


----------



## linkin

http://steamcommunity.com/id/alink2009/screenshots


----------



## Intel_man

I don't like ArmA 2.... Operation Arrowhead is much better. The difference between them is actually fascinating. The HUD from OA is just so much better than the crap from the original ArmA 2. 

The only thing i liked from ArmA 2 was the Cobra and the M16s. Everything else, OA was superior.


----------



## linkin

Intel_man said:


> I don't like ArmA 2.... Operation Arrowhead is much better. The difference between them is actually fascinating. The HUD from OA is just so much better than the crap from the original ArmA 2.
> 
> The only thing i liked from ArmA 2 was the Cobra and the M16s. Everything else, OA was superior.



I agree with you there.


----------



## Ankur

I was recording some gameplay with xfire when I saved it it took this screenshot so though about posting it. Hey how about have an official gameplay thread??


----------



## Shane

Just been playing Singularity,Its a really good game..The graphics are very nice and it runs very smooth too,Im getting like 120Fps all maxed out 1920x1080 120hz.
Glad I took advantage of Steams latest deal and got it for £6.80 

Not much action going on in the shots,Its hard sometimes to get decent action shots when these mutated humans are trying to eat you. 
But just to show how nice the game looks.
















This was close,needed to reload quick


----------



## Ankur

Looks realistic, If the screenshot looks good then the actual game-play would be better.


----------



## Intel_man

I haven't played TF2 for half a year and I've still got it in me when I played today.


----------



## Apoc

I got some *Portal 2* shots. I made sure I didn't screen shot too much, this game wouldn't be fun with spoilers. 
It's a pretty good game. I don't much care for puzzle games but this one makes it fun.


----------



## Intel_man

wow people suck in Black Ops. My 2nd round playing on steam's free weekend.


----------



## linkin




----------



## ghost

Hammer time...


----------



## Shane

What game is that  ..Looks good. 

Just been playing some All Points Bulletin-Reloaded,I didnt even know you could play it for free now until 31!m!n80r created a thread on it. :good:





















Just a few pics of the cool looking cars,Still figuring out the game. 

On that last shot i sneaked onto the rooftop and waiting a min,Then some criminals tried to sneak out the back..i got one but then they got me.


----------



## mihir

^^ The graphics do not look that impressive. 
And with your config it definitely must be the game.

How is the gameplay?


----------



## Shane

Yeah i would not consider the graphics to be great, But i think the game play makes up for it as when you get into the game its quite good.

There isn’t many graphics settings actually, IRC you can only set your res and that’s about it. :/

The thing i don’t like about the game is the way the car drives/controls....its horrible, it’s like the maps moving and the car isn’t and your back end is just swerving as you turn....and the car has no brakes.


----------



## mihir




----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> What game is that  ..Looks good.



Unless I am mistaken, Starcraft 2


----------



## epidemik

Aastii said:


> Unless I am mistaken, Starcraft 2



Doesn't looks like sc2 to me. I'd guess warhammer 40k but I've never played that so I'm not sure.


----------



## Aastii

epidemik said:


> Doesn't looks like sc2 to me. I'd guess warhammer 40k but I've never played that so I'm not sure.



5th Screenshot down made me think SC2, however looking at it, I think you are right, looks a lot more like DoW 2


----------



## Mez

Don't let this thread die D:


----------



## Shane

Duke Nukem Forever.

Loving this game so far, I can’t understand why it’s been getting such bad reviews it’s a fun game.
I think it also looks very nice considering its DX9, Maxed out 1920x1080 
120Hz and getting 170+ Fps


----------



## kennebell347

Took some screenshots after installing my new 6950. Loving the card so far. Kills everything at 1080 resolution.

The Witcher 2 is beautiful!











Dragon Age 2


----------



## Shane

Not showing much action but just to show how nice this game looks,Considering its free i think it looks great.


----------



## Turbo10

double post , what game is that doesnt looks quite good?

EDIT: forget it i just saw your post in the other thread, war inc


----------



## Shane

Turbo10 said:


> double post , what game is that doesnt looks quite good?
> 
> EDIT: forget it i just saw your post in the other thread, war inc



Fixed the double post 

I think its a good game for free,On a review video i seen the guy said that the developers are eventually going to be releasing an update for it so you can also play it in FPS mode. :good:


----------



## mihir

Is Duke Nukem any good?`


----------



## Okedokey

mihir said:


> Is Duke Nukem any good?`



No, its rubbish.


----------



## Shane

bigfellla said:


> No, its rubbish.



I think the first levels up to around 10 are good but then it starts getting a bit boring,Multiplayer is a load of.....

Im glad i got it in the 50% off steam sale and i did not purchase it at full price.


----------



## linkin

Far Cry 2


----------



## mihir

LIMBO FREE DEMO on steam try it out nice game and really smal approx 100mb


----------



## linkin

That was a really good game, though I was using just an AWP/Deagle the whole game


----------



## skidude

Haven't played CSS in quote a long time....... too long really, I should start playing again.


Good to see this thread is still going.


----------



## linkin

I'd advise not, the game still has lots of bugs. Hearing reload sounds everywhere when there's no people around you, accumulated inaccuracy (if you spray or burst, stop and wait, your next shot will be inaccurate) and the netcode is quite laggy as well.


----------



## skidude

Part of its charm were the bugs I think. The hitboxes were my favorite, where you would shoot behind someone who was running along and still get the hits.


----------



## linkin

Oddly enough the BETA got a major update today:



> Counter-Strike: Source Beta
> -Weapons now have separate penalties for jumping and landing, allowing better weapon control after landing (and greatly reduced penalties for falling off small ledges). -This also allows for in-air shots with proper timing.
> -Dynamic crosshair now uses actual weapon accuracy, rather than a separate simulation.
> -Glock and FAMAS each now use same accuracy for all burst shot bullets.
> -Increased run speed for Galil and FAMAS.
> -Bomb/defuser icons are no longer shown for members of the opposing team when you are not allowed to spectate them.
> -Weapon spread patterns are no longer square.
> -AWP cycle time restored to 1.5 seconds, and animation changed to match.
> -HUD elements for health, armor, timer, and money now have a transparent background for better visibility.
> -Fixed a couple of issues with the view offset when dead was fighting with the observer code.
> -Made a convar for lag compensation position change tolerance.
> -Made lag comp position checks use Length2dSqr (ignoring z).
> -Fixed a bug where the client would have a ragdoll entity in CS, but wouldn't have actually created a ragdoll which would give a one frame glitch in the death camera position setup.
> -Fixed an exploit where users could disable flashbang audio effects using alias commands.
> -Fixed reload animation issue with shotguns under high latency.
> -Fixed issue with buying multiple grenades when ammo_*_max were set to other than the defaults.
> -Fixed timing of sounds on Glock burst fire.
> -Fixed burst fire prediction of FAMAS.
> -Weapons no longer continuously cycle the empty fire event (and click) when out of ammo and the attack button is held.
> -Fixed animation issue with elite dry fire.
> -Fixed crash related to planting C4.
> -Fixed weapon accuracy related prediction errors that could cause performance problems.



I can't wait for all of those to go into the full game.


----------



## skidude

Oh wow that's a pretty sizeable list with some pretty sizeable changes. Wonder how it will affect gameplay.


----------



## linkin

Well you can be falling off something and actually hit someone instead your bullets going in every which way.

There's a bug at the moment that doesn't allow you to buy smoke grenades.


----------



## kennebell347

Some screens of a game you don't see a lot, Homefront shots:


----------



## kennebell347

Whats with the screen shot thread dieing?


----------



## Troncoso

kennebell347 said:


> Whats with the screen shot thread dieing?



It's not dying? There are just 50 million other threads to post in. It gets traffic every now and again.


----------



## mihir

Here is an awesome non-revival


----------



## Hsv_Man

Here are a few screenshots I took tonight game is Need For Speed Hot Pursuit.


----------



## Turbo10

Hsv_Man said:


> Here are a few screenshots I took tonight game is Need For Speed Hot Pursuit.



ooo pretty, and is that a koenigsegg? ive never really liked NFS that much, is the new hot pursuit worth getting?


----------



## Hsv_Man

Turbo10 said:


> ooo pretty, and is that a koenigsegg? ive never really liked NFS that much, is the new hot pursuit worth getting?



Yes to both Hot Pursuit is worth getting for the cars a massive selection and all look photo realistic and that is indeed a Koenigsegg a great car. The game play isn't that bad either although I have found it can get a bit repetitive.


----------



## claptonman

Staying up all night with an old laptop gets boring...


----------



## skidude

^Awesome, awesome game right there


----------



## kennebell347

Is that game good?? I might pick it up soon.


----------



## skidude

If you're looking to kill some time with a fun game, look no further.


----------



## kennebell347

I bought it a few hours ago. It is pretty fun.


----------



## Shane




----------



## skidude

Dead Island? How do you like it?


----------



## Shane

skidude said:


> Dead Island? How do you like it?



Yup,Dead island...Ive not got very far in the game yet but so far it seems to be very repetative....The missions seem boring aswell for example collect 5x beer bottles.

Theres a Zombie outbreak,And here i am risking my life collecting 5x beer bottles for a Alcoholic thats hiding in a hut.

Maybe im not doing something right,Im sure these are side missions or something...cant even figure how the hell you go online.

Was expecting much more from the game,I hope it gets better.


----------



## skidude

Too bad, I can think of a million ways to make a game like that fun, none of which involve collecting beer bottles in a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## kennebell347

Doesn't look good to me. Graphics do not look too great either.


----------



## linkin




----------



## claptonman

[YT]X1kS0A_E2Ag[/YT]


----------



## Shane

Anyone remember this?


----------



## linkin

I swear I've seen that game somewhere. What is it? I seem to have memories of my friends' brother playing it, many many years ago.


----------



## Shane

Swat 4,quite a good game i think,and the graphics are good for a game that was released in 2005.


----------



## Ankur

Took this


----------



## kennebell347

what is that?


----------



## mrjack

I'm fairly sure it is Civilization V.


----------



## Ankur

I will take a screen shot of nuclear missile now and post it.


----------



## bm23

Having some (cheating) fun in Caesar 4. Old game but still great


----------



## Ankur

F1 2011, Did practice session this morning at the Turkey GP at pro mode. Quite tough to finish in top 5.





Quick exit after tyre change.


----------



## Shane

Started playing GTA IV again,This time i think im actually going to do the missions. 






And some BF3..





Too much lighting imo.











All maxed settings "Ultra",1920x1080 motion blur off because i hate it!


----------



## linkin

Yeah motion blur is the worst in a multiplayer FPS!

BF3 looks impressive on medium:





















This last one addresses poor attention to detail:






Pretty sure the UMP magazine doesn't go in like that


----------



## Shane

I wish Sniping in BF3 was more like it was in BC2,Hate how you have to hold down shift to get a steady shot, Just another button to press and make it harder. 






I hope Dice can make the grass/Leaves look better up close, as you can see does not look very nice close up. 

Just a random heli shot,Im not too bad with the Heli,Usless with the Jets though.


----------



## Intel_man

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone remember this?


SWAT 4!!!!!


I still play that. Sooo good.


----------



## Heku

Silkroad Online:




(helmikuuta = February)

CrossFire:


----------



## skidude

Can't wait until I get a good monitor to enjoy this on. The graphics are generally excellent thus far, especially the dungeons (the rock in the bottom corner of this shot is pretty low-res, but that seems to be rare from what I've seen so far).


----------



## skidude

And a couple better shots. Might I add that the soundtrack in this game is incredible.


----------



## linkin

Wow those hand textures look horrible...


----------



## mrjack

Have you encountered any bugs so far? I'll be getting Skyrim when the GOTY edition is released and modders have had time to fix/improve things.


----------



## skidude

> Wow those hand textures look horrible...


Yeah they're not the best. I have all the settings maxed so that's really as good as they're going to get. Hard to explain but when you're playing you don't notice any of the low-res and blocky textures out there.



> Have you encountered any bugs so far? I'll be getting Skyrim when the GOTY edition is released and modders have had time to fix/improve things.


Only have about 45 minutes of play but so far haven't seen any bugs. I know they're out there, though.


----------



## Ankur

Lol he took ages to defuse that charge haha





I couldn't get a proper knife shot. . but got this










In the viper Heli





Best view from a gun





Nice light graphics


----------



## Aastii

mrjack said:


> Have you encountered any bugs so far? I'll be getting Skyrim when the GOTY edition is released and modders have had time to fix/improve things.



Yes.

On character creation, if you go to turn your head to see what you are changing, you then can't change the sliders. The only way to do so is to change the options you are on, for instance change from race to face or from nose to mouth, and then back which will let you change the sliders.

God I love console ports, they are much better than actual PC games


----------



## kennebell347

Is skyrim what you thought it would be? A worth successor to oblivion?


----------



## skidude

> On character creation, if you go to turn your head to see what you are changing, you then can't change the sliders. The only way to do so is to change the options you are on, for instance change from race to face or from nose to mouth, and then back which will let you change the sliders.


Weird. Didn't happen to me.


----------



## kennebell347

The graphics on those Skyrim screens are not impressive at all. I was really excited for this game too.


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> Is skyrim what you thought it would be? A worth successor to oblivion?



I personally did not like and could not get into oblivion, however Skyrim I am in love with, it is a brilliant game. A lot of the gameplay mechanics clearly have influence from Fallout, whilst still maintaining the Elder Scrolls feel. I would say the improvements are huge and it is certainly one of the best games released this year


----------



## skidude

> The graphics on those Skyrim screens are not impressive at all.


The screens don't really do the thing justice.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I love the campaign for bf3, i know it got some critique but i honestly find it to be fun. And hard is actually hard. 























And some plane action on caspian


----------



## kennebell347

skidude said:


> The screens don't really do the thing justice.



I will have to pick it up. Everything I read say that the gameplay is great.


----------



## skidude

More from Skyrim. Game just keeps getting better and better the more I play it.


----------



## kennebell347

Does Skyrim have as many side quests and extra things to do like Oblivion? Seems like games are getting smaller as time goes on but I haven't read much about Skyrim.


----------



## Gooberman

Do I qualify for having no life?


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> Does Skyrim have as many side quests and extra things to do like Oblivion? Seems like games are getting smaller as time goes on but I haven't read much about Skyrim.



It has a lot, lot, lot more. To be precise, approximately infinite quests 

http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2011/11/skyrim-infinite-quests/

The world is also huge and there is so damn much to explore and little secrets and treasures to find


----------



## kennebell347

I think ill buy it tonight!


----------



## skidude

> Does Skyrim have as many side quests and extra things to do like Oblivion? Seems like games are getting smaller as time goes on but I haven't read much about Skyrim.


Far, far more. Everywhere you go there are loads of interesting quests to do - they're all unique.


----------



## kennebell347

Just bought it and downloading right now! Will post some screens up if I see anything neat!


----------



## kennebell347

Good call! Game is amazing! I just got done with the golden claw quest that was stolen from that general store.


----------



## skidude

Glad you like it. The game is so engrossing and there is so much to do. I'm 24 hours in and I've only barely gotten into the main quest and haven't even started the thieves guild/dark brotherhood/champions quests yet.


----------



## Troncoso

I've been playing for 46 hours. I've not done much with the main quest line either. Though, I have scratched the surface of the mage's guild and thieve's guild. I don't want to far into them yet. 

I'm trying to cut down on my quest list as best as possible. It seems though, every time you talk to someone/read a book/over here someone say something (seriously, I ran by a guard who said something about seeing a dragon fly by, and I got a quest to go find it).
Either way, I've at least gotten my miscellaneous quests down to 3. 2 of them are collecting quests and one is bugged, so I can't do it.


----------



## skidude

A few simple mods go a very long way to make this game look a lot better:


----------



## Troncoso

skidude said:


> A few simple mods go a very long way to make this game look a lot better:



You should post some before and after shots


----------



## skidude

Before/After shots done to the best of my ability of finding the exact place to stand


----------



## Russ88765

I couldn't get my pc games shotted(which look many times better), but here's one from my ps2 emulator:


----------



## SuperDuperMe

is that ff 10


----------



## Russ88765

Yeppers, trying to find the other games I had for testing but ffx will have to do for now.. I'm not sure why it looks this pixelated, but it moves pretty smoothly at 50-60fps constant throughout all areas of the game. For awhile I was getting some pretty bad(in the sense of inconsistency, pauses, and dropping as low as 15-20 during some sections) framerates running off the disc. Are you supposed to use fraps to capture shots of regular pc games?


----------



## skidude

> Are you supposed to use fraps to capture shots of regular pc games?


Depends on the game. With some games you can just use the print screen button and it has a built in feature to automatically save a screenshot when you press it (Skyrim, for example, does this). Other games may need Fraps, though.


----------



## Russ88765

Cool, thanks for the heads up and speedy response. All i've been getting when I print screen and paste into 'paint' is a black screen. Could it be affected by the fact that the game itself is in full screen mode and not windowed?


----------



## Turbo10

the sky looks awesome in skyrim ;D


----------



## Troncoso

skidude said:


> Depends on the game. With some games you can just use the print screen button and it has a built in feature to automatically save a screenshot when you press it (Skyrim, for example, does this). Other games may need Fraps, though.



You're kidding me... Gah. There have been so many moments where I wanted a screen shot so bad. I've tried pressing print screen but, I don't get a confirmation of anything that it's been taken.




Turbo10 said:


> the sky looks awesome in skyrim ;D



It really does, though, I have to wonder why they don't have the clouds moving...


----------



## Shane

Troncoso said:


> It really does, though, I have to wonder why they don't have the clouds moving...



Its the same with BF3,Clouds dont move and on some maps the smoke in the background does not move either looks terrible.


----------



## skidude

> I've tried pressing print screen but, I don't get a confirmation of anything that it's been taken.


Really? When I do it in Skyrim in the top left corner it says "Screenshot_XXX.bmp saved" or something like that for a split second. You just have to find it in the skyrim directory in the steam folder.


----------



## claptonman

I've noticed the green flashes are gone and I get better fps on ultra since the patch.


----------



## Turbo10

skidude said:


> Really? When I do it in Skyrim in the top left corner it says "Screenshot_XXX.bmp saved" or something like that for a split second. You just have to find it in the skyrim directory in the steam folder.



also check the .ini and enable screenshots, you used to have to do that on oblivion it might have turned itself off for whatever reason. But otherwise the screenshots will be in ProgramFiles/Steam/Steamapps/Common/Skyrim


----------



## bratsos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLA0yPe7hww&feature=related

Here is my favorite game


----------



## Aastii

Turbo10 said:


> the sky looks awesome in skyrim ;D



I threw a mod on there to enhance the sky at night. It changes what is actually a pretty crappy sky to an actual stellar map of the sky. It looks awesome to say the least, much better than the original


----------



## skidude

Yeah I have that mod as well, among others. I sometimes just walk around staring at the sky.


----------



## Gooberman

I played this game around when it first came out and i only played for like a week, I sucked. I decided to play it again earlier this week and I find out that there are people way worse than me. This was vs AI :/


----------



## Ankur

More closer look though the super hornet





No communication now?















Look at my shocking comment 










For those who played Caspian border for hours and didn't get to visit the top of the tower, it looks like this.











The view from Hilltop





BTW I have seen this happening first time so I was excited and posted it . Not really sure whether it could have been bought down before the patch.


----------



## mrjack

As far as I know it couldn't be brought down before the latest patch. From what I've seen the tower falls down when one team is low on tickets. All the videos I've seen of people "blowing" it up, has been when one team has 10 to 25 tickets left.


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## Shane




----------



## kennebell347

I am running about 15 different mods on Skyrim and it has made the game so much better.


----------



## Ankur

That is called "Car on the Wall"











I didn't do it.
















Look at the top of the tower, there is a sniper trying to kill me.













Why does screen go yellow when blast occurs, it so far away?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Been playing a lot of arma 2 lately, decided to make an FOB, with a lot more firepower than usual. This took me all bloody morning, i still have to set up some mission parametres and a few scripts for respawning etc, but its coming along nicely


----------



## claptonman

Anyone?


----------



## TekMaster

Edit: screenshot outdated, will update soon


----------



## Jiniix

K/D on 41/1


----------



## linkin




----------



## mrjack

Click pictures for 1680x1050 version.









Here's a comparison of ENB and FXAA post process injector vs vanilla. Screenshots taken at Dawnstar.

ENB and FXAA post process injector




Vanilla




I'm still trying to find the right settings. I'm having some issues with crushed blacks, but I'll hopefully be able to fix those and I'll probably lower the bloom as well. Snowy areas are annoyingly blinding.


----------



## Shane




----------



## claptonman

I've been having fun with mods...


----------



## jonnyp11

I can't wait to do stuff like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know on Oblivion there was a mod for like an ice atranoch, but it was watermelons whirling around, pure awsome sauce.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

RIFT!!!!!



Awesome game  Well worth the 3 quid.


----------



## wolfeking

no where near as new, or awesome as y'alls, but I started playing this again today, only ran 1 round, and took some shots. Its limited to 60 FPS though, as the fx2500m gets same FPS as the NVS135m despite higher power.


----------



## Turbo10

sorry for large image D:

What happens when you try to get a WW2 jet to the sound barrier haha


----------



## wolfeking

appears your plane has some structural failure there. And with only 156 km/h more to go.


----------



## Turbo10

wolfeking said:


> appears your plane has some structural failure there. And with only 156 km/h more to go.



seconds after that it blew up lmao


----------



## wolfeking

what game is that? 

And finished a level of MW3, working through again to get some more of the unlocks and all the intel. 








my favorite gun, the Mk14. 








Ma Duce is an ok one also. been in use for like forever iirc, either WW1 or early mid war era. 




Another good one. AK47 suppressed with red dot. I personally prefer the ACOG, but you get what you get in single player. 








































Its got some good quotes when you step into the path of a 7.62 or 5.56. 




End of mission like 20 seconds later.


----------



## Turbo10

Its IL2 Sturmovik 1946, probably the best WW2 flight sim there is


----------



## wolfeking

does it require a joystick to play? I might try it, but I don't have one.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

you can use keyboard but its akward as hell.

Not sure if you can use a mouse to fly but i know you can use keyboard. At least im like 90% sure you can.


----------



## wolfeking

hmm... I think I will check out walmart when Im there later and see what they have in the joystick department. I've been wanting to check out some flying games. That looks like a good one, but one thing at a time I think.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I would, but I have no clue on where my screen shots are.


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> you can use keyboard but its akward as hell.
> 
> Not sure if you can use a mouse to fly but i know you can use keyboard. At least im like 90% sure you can.



yeah you cant use the mouse and the keyboard would be dreadful to fly with 

the amount of controls is overwhelming at first though :S


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lots of fun on gta iv, reinstalled recently and have been playing with enb mod 

Shame i cant use AA on the mod but its too much of a hit  need a new cpu before i start playing with that


----------



## mrjack

mikeb2817 said:


> Lots of fun on gta iv, reinstalled recently and have been playing with enb mod
> 
> Shame i cant use AA on the mod but its too much of a hit  need a new cpu before i start playing with that



I recommend checking out this thread for some excellent ENB settings. If you want to really push your machine, then try out Fonias' ENB settings shown in these videos with some other mods.

I suggest trying out either AMD's MLAA, FXAA injector or injectSMAA (my favorite because the performance is good and the fact that it doesn't blur textures like FXAA). You can set up either injector as a proxy library in the enbseries.ini file. Using the FXAA or SMAA injector may cause any anti-cheat software used by the game to give a false positive, so use at your own risk.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Im pushing it as it is lol  Just using enb im at a crawl most of the time  Only inside do i get playable frame rates but i refuse to play gta without enb so playing unplayable frame rates is pretty much a necessity as i love gta 


Im hoping its just my cpu and that with a new one i can play it properly but i wont be geting a new one for a while anyway so i can only dream


----------



## mrjack

mikeb2817 said:


> Im pushing it as it is lol  Just using enb im at a crawl most of the time  Only inside do i get playable frame rates but i refuse to play gta without enb so playing unplayable frame rates is pretty much a necessity as i love gta
> 
> 
> Im hoping its just my cpu and that with a new one i can play it properly but i wont be geting a new one for a while anyway so i can only dream



ENB is pretty much essential when playing GTA IV. Now that I think about it though, FXAA injector does include post-processing effects. That could solve my issues with vanilla GTA IV's brown colour. So depending on what you use ENB for, FXAA injector might be a viable alternative that offers better performance.


----------



## Turbo10

the reflections on the cars look dreadful though, why is that?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Because i like them like that lol, people have much better settings than mine, but i like the over the top reflections.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Bought this today  Loving it


----------



## WeatherMan

What game is that?

Is it Dead Space or Mass Effect 2/3?

Is the 3rd person view mandatory? Because I SUCK playing in that view lol


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Dead space 2 

And yeah i think so  (about PoV)

Its awesome. Really scary


----------



## linkin

Don't ask... lol


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Been playing saints row, completed it, only got it yesterday so bit gutted. Still got some little mini games to do and collectables but its awesome none the less.
















Also finally got gears of war working mostly without stutter i encountered a few month ago. Found a fix online and its doing well.


----------



## Shane

I have the first saints on Steam,Played about 10 mins and got bored. 

Hows Gears of War?...never knew it was on PC,I thought it was a 360 exclusive.
Does it use that Games for Windows live crap?...cant stand that.


----------



## claptonman

linkin said:


> Don't ask... lol



I'm wondering more about that huge spike in CPU usage...


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Nevakonaza said:


> I have the first saints on Steam,Played about 10 mins and got bored.
> 
> Hows Gears of War?...never knew it was on PC,I thought it was a 360 exclusive.
> Does it use that Games for Windows live crap?...cant stand that.




I despised SR1 and SR2, they were some of the worst games iv played. Saints row 3 is one of the best if im honest. Its right up my alley lol. Its just downright stupid.

Gears of war is a tough cookey on pc. It does have the windows live crap and it runs like shit or did do until i found a fix online. When i first installed it last year (not installed it since) it was unplayable on my system due to severe stuttering. I searched hours for the fix and couldnt find. Decided to reinstall last night and got lucky.

There is still some stutter for me even with the fix but that may be due to my cpu but its definitely more stable and playable now.

Its a shame theyre keeping GoW3 exclusive to xbox like they did with GoW2. Its the only one i havent played.


----------



## claptonman




----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Here is one screen shot so far...


----------



## wolfeking

thats BF2, right?


----------



## Aastii

omnomnom BF2, it is missing PR though


----------



## claptonman




----------



## byteninja2

Guess what game.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

wolfeking said:


> thats BF2, right?



Yep, I got lots more screen shots.


----------



## wolfeking

I have a load of screenshots, but it is way out of date. I keep forgetting to take screenies of games when I am playing them. 

See who remembers this game?






















just a taste. I took 30 of them just of that intro. Love that intro.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I know that game........... Can't come up with the name though........ Cod 2? 3?

or bf 1942


----------



## wolfeking

neither.  think the other side. Its Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Ohh yaa, good game. I have Brothers in arms, earned in blood, but I'm selling that.


----------



## wolfeking

I don't think I ever played BIA. I liked pacific assault. well pretty much all of the medal of honors.  I am going to get some more screens soon of them all. Can't wait for warfighter.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

wolfeking said:


> I don't think I ever played BIA. I liked pacific assault. well pretty much all of the medal of honors.  I am going to get some more screens soon of them all. Can't wait for warfighter.



Do you like realistic shooters? If yes, then Bia is perfect.


----------



## wolfeking

I like games where I can just jum in and use the same keybindings from 2001 and get to playing it. COD and MOH seem really good to me. And they run really well on dated hardware (I can max them on my setup with 60 frames iirc). 

Ill look up BIA in a bit, but are they still in the game? I have not heard of them in a while.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

wolfeking said:


> I like games where I can just jum in and use the same keybindings from 2001 and get to playing it. COD and MOH seem really good to me. And they run really well on dated hardware (I can max them on my setup with 60 frames iirc).
> 
> Ill look up BIA in a bit, but are they still in the game? I have not heard of them in a while.



Oh ya, they are really great, it is an old game, so it will work like cod, AND it is popular, because amazon is already almost sold out. I think you'd like it a lot. I just played it, so I know it works perfectly.


----------



## wolfeking

well, I am not really looking for a replacement game at the point. I got to finish playing the ones I got first.


----------



## Punk

I loved MohPA as well as MohAA (used to be addicted to the online multiplayer section) .


----------



## Virssagòn

wolfeking said:


> neither.  think the other side. Its Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault.



I was thinking on medal of honor sunrise 
got that one on ps2 xD


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ That one was awesome. Many an hour i wasted of my life on that when i was younger


----------



## linkin

I loved all the PS1/PS2 medal of honour games. The latest one was a disappointment in a few ways, and I'm not holding much hope for warfighter.

I do however want to see more WW2 shooters like MoH on modern engines/graphics. European Assault being my fav.


----------



## Troncoso

BAM!


----------



## wolfeking

linkin said:


> I loved all the PS1/PS2 medal of honour games. The latest one was a disappointment in a few ways, and I'm not holding much hope for warfighter.
> 
> I do however want to see more WW2 shooters like MoH on modern engines/graphics. European Assault being my fav.


Well, I guess it was okay. I only play single player, so no issues with it. Warfighter should be fine to me too. 

I would also love to see some more WW2 shooters with modern graphics.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ Iron front liberation 1944. Cant wait till i can afford it myself.


----------



## Virssagòn

Troncoso said:


> BAM!



What game is that?

Ps: 100 posts!!!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Played a bit of domi today on arma 2 (7th cav realism server) Was pretty awesome.

Played a lot before on same server but not been on for a while.


----------



## linkin

Oh yes, another ARMA player


----------



## SuperDuperMe

...Im not just an arma player...


Im an arma disciple. I love the game immensly  And best bit is, im not a dayz kiddie so i actually know what else the game has to offer 


Iv met soooooo many people on dayz servers that dont even know what domi is. Or even tried the scripting/editor. And ace....soooooo many dont know what ace is i mean wtf!


----------



## linkin

I've never used ACE but I've heard it's good. Played ARMA2/OA waaay before DayZ, though I do enjoy that as well... at least, when the servers are relatively empty.

Domination is a lot of fun, what mission to you guys use? I'm actually a new recruit in OAB (mainly AU based)


----------



## Ankur

Just took some BF3 CQ shots, the graphic quality looks enhanced.

Scrapmetal map
















Can't wait for screenshot contest


----------



## SuperDuperMe

linkin said:


> I've never used ACE but I've heard it's good. Played ARMA2/OA waaay before DayZ, though I do enjoy that as well... at least, when the servers are relatively empty.
> 
> Domination is a lot of fun, what mission to you guys use? I'm actually a new recruit in OAB (mainly AU based)



If im playing online i usually use 7th cav server which just bog standard xeno domi in taki with a few of there clan bits.

If im playing solo i have a couple of domi missions i edited, one for taki and one for chern. Just pretty basic stuff like extra armour, air etc. I did do an awesome one once with loads of cool scripts but i lost that a long time ago after a reinstall so iv not really bothered tweaking a domi mission to much lately.

Iv had arma for a while before dayz was out. I mean i love dayz but its not the be all and end all. Plus its really pissed me off  I lost an m4a1 with acog, a pdw, alice pack, hunting knife, matches loads of ammo and blood packs and all sorts of other loot the other day so was a bit miffed off


----------



## linkin

Yeah I was at the NW airfield in DayZ when some goon with an M16A2 busted me up


----------



## zombine210

so i got bored of BF3 and EA had a sale on ME3 digital deluxe, so i broke down and bought it. here's a screenshot of me not playing:






and here's another screenshot of me, also not playing:






don't you just fukcing love having to connect to an online server to play single player campaing?
F*K u EA Origin!!!!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Ouch bro, EA really stung you.


----------



## Ankur

Probably try Repair Install, but that option is in origin ahaha.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

So... Iron front, CAME TODAY!!!!!!! 

It is awesome. Its quite buggy, runs like shit and doesnt look amazing, but the gameplay, the realism. Im in heaven. I love the game, seriously. This is what iv been waiting for. A commercial, arma esque, WW2 game.

I cant recommend enough.

Onto some screenies.
























































Hubba Hubba, this game is too cool.


----------



## linkin

Sweet mother of Jebus, I'm going to buy that game!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Buy it, its amazing. The bugs are plentifull but iv never played a w2 game so gratifying.

The editor is pretty much the same as armas  So im happy about that. Finished my luftwaffe forward base last night. Its pretty sweet. Just have to add a mission to that now


----------



## NVX_185

Arkham City. An amazing game with awesome visuals (Arkham Asylum wasn't too far off either). Haven't finished the game yet though.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Its amazing, i bought it a few week ago. Only got 200 or so riddler things to get and finish game + then im 100% on it  Other than dlc's


----------



## zombine210

so finally got to play a bit more of Mass Effect 3. here's some shots of my Sheppard.











so, anyways. i was completely lost in the story. i know i finished ME1 and did a whole lot in ME2 but don't actually remember completing that. so i'm starting all over again with ME1.

i'm starting off as a ruthless earthling soldier.






here i am achieving spectre status:






this is going to take a while...


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

This is not my screenshot but what Im playing now.   









Call of duty 1, united offensive.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Awesome.....bit dated but awesome none the less.


----------



## Thanatos

Got bioshock 2 up and running... man this game is fun.


----------



## Machin3

Thanatos said:


> Got bioshock 2 up and running... man this game is fun.



Bioshock and Bioshock 2 are probably my most favorite games. Excellent story and gameplay. I can't wait until Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Thanatos

Machin3 said:


> Bioshock and Bioshock 2 are probably my most favorite games. Excellent story and gameplay. I can't wait until Bioshock Infinite.



Me too. It's awesome.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I actually hated them games. Dont know why but i could not get into them. that said i borrowed them so didnt hav e a lot of time with them. I may have to give them another chance as everyone rates them highly.


----------



## zombine210

holy sheet! i found a bug in Mass Effect!!!!1








dude's just standing there. it won't talk to me and i can't shoot it


----------



## NyxCharon

Vindictus
Really digging this MMO, especially the free part. It just got added to steam to I think.


----------



## G80FTW

GTA4 max settings at 1080p with my new card:

Shadows and textures:













Dynamic damage (needs slight work):





Water and effects:





And just random parking:


----------



## SuperDuperMe

You should dl and install icenhancer or enb (which ever flavor you prefer) makes the game loook sooooo much better.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> You should dl and install icenhancer or enb (which ever flavor you prefer) makes the game loook sooooo much better.



I have ICEnhancer 1.3, I might try getting that to work.  But I have so many mods Im afraid it will mess it up haha. And we all know how buggy GTA4 is without mods.  

I cant find a download for ENB though, but I guess ICEnhancer uses ENB?  I also thought about getting a high res texture pack but after looking I didnt think it was worth it as they didnt look much better to me.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Icenhancer is currently in the process of releasing 2.1 so it may be wise to wait for that. I tthink icenhance is just a different flavour of enb.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> Icenhancer is currently in the process of releasing 2.1 so it may be wise to wait for that. I tthink icenhance is just a different flavour of enb.



Well, it says it uses ENB 0.82 something.

And here are some screens after toying around with it:























Offroading in this cool Nissan Safari thing:


----------



## linkin

I've been playing DayZ a lot, lately:


----------



## Shane

How well does GTA IV run when you put on Icenhancer?...does it drop frames alot?

I wish they made Icenhancer into a single setup file that can install the certain files into the correct place,It would be so much easier.

I remember trying it a long time back,could not get it to work right..but maybe they have made it more simple to setup now?


----------



## G80FTW

Nevakonaza said:


> How well does GTA IV run when you put on Icenhancer?...does it drop frames alot?
> 
> I wish they made Icenhancer into a single setup file that can install the certain files into the correct place,It would be so much easier.
> 
> I remember trying it a long time back,could not get it to work right..but maybe they have made it more simple to setup now?



Runs fine. It mostly stays between 50-70FPS but worst case scenario Iv seen it get to 30-35FPS but thats very seldom.  I thought about making an installer for it myself, cant be too hard right? Just need to make a program that will move the files into a directory right? I havent done computer programming since high school and that was just C++ simple stuff like making calculators haha.

If anyone here is good with programming, and could help me out, Id be more than happy to make an installer that will install all the mods I am currently using with my install (which is version 1.0.7.0 not 1.0.4.0 like most people use). Im still trying to configure my ICEnhancer so its not so bright and saturated with color. It looks great in some areas, but in others it looks overbright. None of the settings I have changed in the FX files seem to do anything....


----------



## SuperDuperMe

linkin said:


> I've been playing DayZ a lot, lately:



Hubba hubba someones been raiding the airfield 

Love dayz but not played for a while due to being spawn killed with all my gear  Had an alice, m41a1 (or w/e you cal it) with acog and god knows how many rounds, and loads of food, water, map and everything.


----------



## wolfeking

Spent enough time getting it to run.


----------



## G80FTW

wolfeking said:


> Spent enough time getting it to run.



Those are good framerates! I remember when BF3 came out everyone was complaining about how horrible it ran and how many bugs it had on PC.... seems fine now. Did they patch it?  

Anyway, why did they add colorblind support? I mean, thats cool and all, but I have never seen that in any other game.

Ill post a screen of my FPS at ultra 1080p.


----------



## wolfeking

MW3 has colourblind support.  thats the only other one I have seen it on though. 

They have been patching it steady since release.  And they better be good rates. This is a strong system, not the strongest, but getting there.


----------



## G80FTW

wolfeking said:


> MW3 has colourblind support.  thats the only other one I have seen it on though.
> 
> They have been patching it steady since release.  And they better be good rates. This is a strong system, not the strongest, but getting there.



Your GTX 480?  No offense, but a little old school   .  I cant dog it though, I kept my 8800GTS until a few weeks ago  

Here my screens (vsync is on so 60FPS cap):













Then my sadly guy had a heart attack before I could knife the enemy 





I really have no idea what happened, I was coming up behind him to knife him and when it said press LMB I pressed LMB and then I died. I was like WTF.


----------



## wolfeking

no offence to EVGA or the new cards, but I am matching you at the same settings.  And the 480 is a 570 minus a few power save features. And again, I challenge anyone to find a functioning GTX 570 or GTX 670 for $152.


----------



## G80FTW

wolfeking said:


> no offence to EVGA or the new cards, but I am matching you at the same settings.  And the 480 is a 570 minus a few power save features. And again, I challenge anyone to find a functioning GTX 570 or GTX 670 for $152.



Nah man. Im running 1080p your running just above 720p and I have vsync on like I said so I wont go above 60. I can turn it off though and see what it goes up to.

I wasnt saying the 480 is a bad card, I was just joking man.


EDIT:  Without vsync:







I took more screens but MSI I guess didnt want to save them.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

To be fair guys, your playing campaign. Get on MP on caspian border 64 player. Its a much better way of testing your hardware.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> To be fair guys, your playing campaign. Get on MP on caspian border 64 player. Its a much better way of testing your hardware.



I will. Just as soon as EA lets me have the game I payed for.


----------



## Ankur

mikeb2817 said:


> To be fair guys, your playing campaign. Get on MP on caspian border 64 player. Its a much better way of testing your hardware.


That is true, though they will run it smooth. The experience will also be much better and more fun.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Played a bit of insurgency yesterday. Iv given up on dayz as every server is using the beta patch for a2 and i cant be arsed messing about with that. So iv basically been playing 7cav servers as there usually well populated and the guys that go on are sound.

Any way heres some screenies


----------



## Turbo10

Im not a fan of arrowhead, prefer the original ARMA 2 tbh. Was in a clan for a bit and it was loads of fun!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I prefer combined ops. Its much fuller, more stable and you get all the content from a 2 but on the oa engine revision. Its runs better, looks better and more content  Whats not to like.

That said i would probably prefer a2 if it was a choice between a2 or arrowhead. But both combined is just awesome.

Been trying to play if lib 44 MP but no ones on it  They seriously need to patch it. Im stuck on the campaign because its broken beyond all repair half way through. Awesome game but soooooooo buggy.


----------



## G80FTW

After seeing some ARMA 2 videos on youtube, it looks like a pretty sweet game. I watched some stuff on ARMA 3 too and it looks like a buy for me.  So I went ahead and got the combined pack thing and it should be done downloading in 2 hours.  In the mean time, heres another GTA4 shot and some Metro 2033 (still the best looking game out there if you ask me):

























If you ask me, 4A is the last company that gives a damn about PC gamers.  I mean, with those ultra high resolution textures and the particle effects matched with that amazing lighting system they are really the only ones taking advantage of todays hardware right now.  And whats better, is they were able to make the game for console too without half assing the PC version like Crytek and DICE.





ArmA 2 max settings:





















Lets just say the carrier landing did not go very well......its hard as crap to fly anything in this game, even with my joystick. Crazy.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

lol joysticks dont go well as the gam,e doesnt do analogue thrust very well. With a mouse and keyboard all the aircraft are piss easy to fly. The easiest thing to do is change your key layout. Change increase thrust to W, decrease thrust to S, rudder left to A, rudder right to D, then bank left to mouse left and bank right to mouse right.

I guarentee it will be a lot easier.


----------



## Aastii

Myself and another of the clan members tried to play lib 44 as well, came up against the same problem as you .

If you are ever online when we both are need to get some mp set up


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Definately, i have some missions iv edited that need some testing if you and your clan mates fancy it. Ones a pretty basic quick mission with full briefing. 

The other is a pvp 2 base/side mission. The second one i have a slight problem with (its capture and hold or eliminate leader style mission) Iv sorted the triggers for capturing and holding the bridges but the eliminate leader i cant get it to end the mission. Maybe if your clan mates know anything about scripting they could lend a hand


----------



## linkin

mikeb2817 said:


> lol joysticks dont go well as the gam,e doesnt do analogue thrust very well. With a mouse and keyboard all the aircraft are piss easy to fly. The easiest thing to do is change your key layout. Change increase thrust to W, decrease thrust to S, rudder left to A, rudder right to D, then bank left to mouse left and bank right to mouse right.
> 
> I guarentee it will be a lot easier.



I find the stock controls work fine for me, but one thing I cannot stand is mouse aiming deadzone and smoothing. Why those are on by default, I have no idea.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I like mouse smoothing, i prefer it on full wack. but aiming deadzone i have that all the way to the left.

EDIT: Finally got back into IF 1944, been absolutly killing the config file to get it running smooth and its payed off. Anyway the summery time shots are vanilla IF. The cold and moody looking ones are a mission im working on where iv played about with some modules in the editor to give the colours a cold, winters day, frost bitey feel. I think iv pulled it off. As for the mission its pretty much complete bar intro and outro. If anyone has any experiance making these for arma 2 please let me know as its the same for IF. Or if anyone wants to try and test my mission for me let me know and i can email it you or stick it online somewhere for download.

Anyways heres the screenies.


----------



## G80FTW

More GTA4 with ICE Enhancer 1.3









Bus driver got stuck:


----------



## G80FTW

Iv been meaning to post some screenshots of ICEnhancer 2.1 since it got released last week with version 1.0.7.  It looks amazing and much better than 1.3, as 1.3 didnt work well with the patch 7.


So I got into my porsche:












And I started doing some drifting:





Then I drifted into a tree:





Found this nice lexus in the ghetto, and stole it:





It caught on fire while I was driving it:





So I stole this caddy:





And crashed it into another caddy:


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Pulled out diablo. The butcher keeps kicking my butt. Gotta level up more. Look at these amazing graphics, looks amazing on a 20in monitor and the unchangeable low resolution.   






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]  

Still has more epic music than diablo 3.


----------



## mihir

G80FTW said:


> Iv been meaning to post some screenshots of ICEnhancer 2.1 since it got released last week with version 1.0.7.  It looks amazing and much better than 1.3, as 1.3 didnt work well with the patch 7.
> 
> 
> So I got into my porsche:
> *snip*


GTA IV mods are so much fun.
I also installed a trainer, and configured my G15's shortcut keys to some of the cheats. 
Then I added spawned like a 100 people as part of my army, although only 7 are officially allowed to be in your army. Then had a full fledged war with the police, then escaped from the war scene in my Bugatti Veyron. 

But skyrim mods are much more fun and easier to install using nexusmods.


----------



## G80FTW

Arma 2:





Dirt 3:


















Also, any reason why this thread is not sticky?


----------



## spirit

Ahh... Dirt 3. One of my most favourite games ever! I'll have it play it again at some point and upload some screenshots. Not been playing games on the PC lately (been outside taking photos in the nice weather) but when I do play a game on the PC it's nearly always Just Cause 2.

Love the Mini in Dirt 3 by the way. We actually own a classic Mini so it's always nice to drive one on Dirt 3 as well as in real life - even though I obviously don't drive in real life.


----------



## G80FTW

vistakid10 said:


> Ahh... Dirt 3. One of my most favourite games ever! I'll have it play it again at some point and upload some screenshots. Not been playing games on the PC lately (been outside taking photos in the nice weather) but when I do play a game on the PC it's nearly always Just Cause 2.
> 
> Love the Mini in Dirt 3 by the way. We actually own a classic Mini so it's always nice to drive one on Dirt 3 as well as in real life - even though I obviously don't drive in real life.



I wish we had original minis over here. I mean, we do, but they are not very common.  I like small cars that arent all "green" and ugly looking.  I wish they would have continued with the Smart Roadster as I would buy it right now.


----------



## spirit

G80FTW said:


> I wish we had original minis over here. I mean, we do, but they are not very common.  I like small cars that arent all "green" and ugly looking.  I wish they would have continued with the Smart Roadster as I would buy it right now.



You should come to Britain, there are loads of them here!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Some gta iv, downgraded to 1.0.4 and installed icenhancer 2.1 and changed the config a bit.














































EDIT: Modded some cars in ;D


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Been playing some La noire. Awesome game. Shame about devs going into admin  Would have loved a follow up.


----------



## Shane

Just started playing LA myself on PC. 

I like these shots.

Excuse my partner..he get a bit tired sometimes.


----------



## G80FTW

Nevakonaza said:


> Just started playing LA myself on PC.
> 
> I like these shots.



I need to get LA for PC.  I played it on Xbox and liked the approach they took to the game but thought it was lacking in some areas (especially the driving, I couldnt stand driving anywhere in the game). 


Heres some Shift 2...









Still dont understand why I only get 35-45FPS in this game but for a DX9 game it does look amazing.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Bit of fallout new vegas and dlc


----------



## Darren

G80FTW said:


> I need to get LA for PC.  I played it on Xbox and liked the approach they took to the game but thought it was lacking in some areas (especially the driving, I couldnt stand driving anywhere in the game).
> 
> 
> Heres some Shift 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dont understand why I only get 35-45FPS in this game but for a DX9 game it does look amazing.




I thought those were real pictures!  That's incredible.


----------



## Justin

I don't understand how my teamate got 165 deaths.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

This is how i roll on arma 2


----------



## mrgcat

hey all, derp on my part but is Call of Juarez Open-World or Free-Roam, as Red dead redemption isn't on PC unless someone makes a pc emulator, but i doubt it, i really want a good free roam wild west game, i completed Gun in under a day so something with a longer campaign


----------



## AntimatterAsh

I prefer the Good ol' Grand Theft Auto San Andreas!


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Heres a better one


----------



## SuperDuperMe

EclipticShell said:


> Heres a better one



You need to download enb for san andreas


----------



## AntimatterAsh

mikeb2817 said:


> You need to download enb for san andreas



What is it *off topic* and does it work for steam?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Should do  cant see any reason it doesnt

http://www.gtagaming.com/downloads/gta-san-andreas/misc-mods/11713

Its basically a gfx overhaul


----------



## Machin3

EclipticShell said:


> What is it *off topic* and does it work for steam?



Its a graphics enhancer and im not sure because I was thinking about doing it myself but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## linkin

KotOR 2 in widescreen


----------



## G80FTW




----------



## Okedokey

Some of those graphics are pretty bad right?


----------



## M1kkelZR

A bug I had in a scrim the otherday lol. Somehow a black line was sticking out of my arm and it was distracting... But we won


----------



## Aastii

Graphics artifact?

And ew, softcore Promod makes me sad


----------



## M1kkelZR

No i dont have it anymore, it was a 1round bug. It somehow made me DemiGod as i could take damage but wouldnt die 
This isnt softcore Promod, we were playing NA ProMod, WAY worse. Radar has no red dots and no way of having the red dots, well if you have a multihack then yeah but that makse it not fun. Aastii, you should play in a 3v3 or something with us, see how bad my team is


----------



## mihir




----------



## G80FTW

Sigh...

Why did Rockstar make AA impossible in GTA4? It needs it so bad....


----------



## linkin

G80FTW said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Why did Rockstar make AA impossible in GTA4? It needs it so bad....



If you have the GPU and CPU grunt, there's a mod that lets you run the game at double your native resolution, and downscale it to provide anti aliasing. It looks amazing.


----------



## mrjack

G80FTW said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Why did Rockstar make AA impossible in GTA4? It needs it so bad....



Since you have an nVidia card, you could use the FXAA found in the drivers. People with AMD cards can use MLAA.

Or you could use injectSMAA or FXAA injector, but these can cause false positives when running anti-cheat software.


----------



## Turbo10

Choo choo mother****er 







[/IMG]


----------



## spirit

What game is that from? Train Simulator?


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> What game is that from? Train Simulator?



Ya train simulator 2012/railworks 3. Picked it up in the steam sales for 3 quid thinking itd be a laugh and now im addicted to it haha


----------



## claptonman

Haha, awesome.

[UT]rulElJITIVY[/UT]


----------



## Shane

I got Homefront + all DLC in the steam sale for under £6 a few days back.

Good game actually,The graphics are nice...only letdown in this game is the the AI for the guys that's on your side..they get in the way ALOT and then you cant move.!

Enemy AI is good though.

Hard to get decent shots when there's a lot of action going on.


----------



## spirit

Looks pretty good. I still need to get some screenshots of Dirt 3 and Just Cause 2 and share!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Nevakonaza said:


> I got Homefront + all DLC in the steam sale for under £6 a few days back.
> 
> Good game actually,The graphics are nice...only letdown in this game is the the AI for the guys that's on your side..they get in the way ALOT and then you cant move.!
> 
> Enemy AI is good though.
> 
> Hard to get decent shots when there's a lot of action going on.



I bought it on release, Was not impressed tbh. MP was ok but i hated single player. Far too short and disjointed.


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> I bought it on release, Was not impressed tbh. MP was ok but i hated single player. Far too short and disjointed.



I was going to buy it on release as well,But like many games these days,I think to myself is it going to be worth £29.99.

So i just wait until steam sales now.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Im like that. Really wanted skyrim, had 30 quid for it and everything but couldnt bring myself to spend it on one game  So i bought max payne 3 for 20 quid instead


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> Im like that. Really wanted skyrim, had 30 quid for it and everything but couldn't bring myself to spend it on one game  So i bought max payne 3 for 20 quid instead



MP3 does look quite good,Does it have its own new story or is it a follow on from the previous Max paynes?

Not played any of the Max payne series.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

The previous 2 were awesome, i played them as a kid and was hooked. One of the best ips imo. MP3 has me hooked and iv not even played it yet (should be here tuesday). I have been reading all the review, and watched a load of gameplay vids and it looks like standard MP but modernised. (IE gfx etc).\

The story carries on although its in a completely different settings. But its the same cannon and character. 

The previous games are a must play to get the full story. Or even watching the movie (some said it was bad i personally loved it) Although its not completely true to the games its similar in most aspects. Especially the moodyness capture in the games.


----------



## spirit

mikeb2817 said:


> Im like that. Really wanted skyrim, had 30 quid for it and everything but couldnt bring myself to spend it on one game  So i bought max payne 3 for 20 quid instead



I've played Skyrim. It's ok, not worth £30 though. Maybe it's not my kind of game, but I didn't enjoy it all that much to be honest.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Max Payne follows suit of the previous 2.  A little backing of Max Payne would help give you an idea of his character... but that's about it really.  

Max Payne 3 was an awesome game.  I loved it.  I played it for 360 and I pretty much didn't stop playing it until I beat it!


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> I've played Skyrim. It's ok, not worth £30 though. Maybe it's not my kind of game, but I didn't enjoy it all that much to be honest.



Pfft not worth 30 quid? You're right its worth more  Having said that, Sky 
rim is amazing yet i have this slight feeling that i prefer Oblivion and im not sure why :S


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I love skyrim, but I've played most of it on a friend copy so it doesn't make sense for me to drop £30 on it lol


----------



## spirit

Yeah I only borrowed the game. I didn't really like it, but I guess I'm not really into those sorts of games.


----------



## Justin

Skyrim's awesome. I borrowed it from my cousin, didn't give it back for 3 months and even by then I wasn't finished with the side quests.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Suck on dem nuts! Best CS:GO player ever. pre invite skill wcyd? lol I'm so horrible at CS...


----------



## Justin

Playing the Sleeping Dogs demo and I really like the game! I'm surprised I get 30-40fps on medium on my laptop. I wish it would go on sale on Steam sometime soon.


----------



## Darren




----------



## Ankur

Time for Armored Kill

Love the Armored Shield map!


----------



## Okedokey

Ankur said:


> Time for Armored Kill
> 
> Love the Armored Shield map!



play HC nub


----------



## Ankur

bigfellla said:


> play HC nub


But there aren't many HC armored kill servers in Asia.
And it doesn't really matter whether it is HC or normal mode unless you are having fun.


----------



## linkin

Take a guess, lads.


----------



## Justin

Black Mesa Source


----------



## Justin

I f-ing love Sleeping Dogs!


----------



## Aastii

What settings are you on there? I'm taking a guess that AA is off because graphically, it doesn't very good at all


----------



## Turbo10

Is Sleeping Dogs worth getting? It looks pretty cool, ive heard the PC version is a bit buggy though


----------



## SuperDuperMe

theres a demo on steam, its pretty awesome.


----------



## Shane

Black Mesa source looks amazing,Will have to try it!


----------



## Justin

Aastii said:


> What settings are you on there? I'm taking a guess that AA is off because graphically, it doesn't very good at all



playing it on medium and yes, AA is off. 



Turbo10 said:


> Is Sleeping Dogs worth getting? It looks pretty cool, ive heard the PC version is a bit buggy though



I'm only 3 hours into the game and I love it! I haven't encountered any bugs so far.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Quite a few screenies form my latest endevours.


----------



## Shane

Been playing some Black Mesa,The improved graphics are very nice.


























What a weird looking mobo.


----------



## Justin

Bruce Lee!


----------



## SuperDuperMe




----------



## spirit

Blowing stuff up on Just Cause 2!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Redownloaded gta iv to play with icenhancer again, Mostly happy with how it looks although i the lack of AA due to my PoS system not being able to untilise it makes me feel like something is missing.


----------



## Darren

Guild Wars 2 inside Rata Sum with my Asuran Engineer


----------



## SuperDuperMe

so wasnt impressed with my previous effort at tweaking icenhancer so got a different one (1.25) tweaked it a bit and now im happy


----------



## spirit

Mike, what game is that?

Here is some more madness from Just Cause 2!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

gta iv


----------



## spirit

Graphics look pretty good!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Its took me 4 installs of gta iv, a boatload of tweaking, but iv got it to where i want it. Just need a 1080 monitor now so there less jaggies.


----------



## spirit

I think it looks good. 

I need to put Dirt 3 back on my system and I'm looking forward to hopefully getting NFS Hot Pursuit and GRID next weekend.


----------



## spirit

Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit. Police Lamborghini Reventon. Max settings on a 5870 @ 1080p.


----------



## WeatherMan

What are your average FPS?


----------



## spirit

You looking to play this on a 5870 too? 

Not sure, haven't benchmarked. I'll benchmark it and get back to you.

Edit: I get a pretty much solid 60 FPS. May be limited though.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> Its took me 4 installs of gta iv, a boatload of tweaking, but iv got it to where i want it. Just need a 1080 monitor now so there less jaggies.



Wont help you haha.  They made GTA4 really suck by not supporting any form of AA.  Even at 1080p, you are going to see jaggies everywhere just like on the Xbox.  Its really no better. Graphics are a million times better, but those jaggies just wont go away my friend.


----------



## wolfeking

could he not use the CCC or NCP to force AA? or would that not work for a game that does not support it?


----------



## WeatherMan

spirit said:


> You looking to play this on a 5870 too?
> 
> Not sure, haven't benchmarked. I'll benchmark it and get back to you.
> 
> Edit: I get a pretty much solid 60 FPS. May be limited though.



Nah, on my HD6870 

I'm just curious, I know I'll be able to max it, hell I even maxed it with my E6750 & 9800GTX+


----------



## SuperDuperMe

G80FTW said:


> Wont help you haha.  They made GTA4 really suck by not supporting any form of AA.  Even at 1080p, you are going to see jaggies everywhere just like on the Xbox.  Its really no better. Graphics are a million times better, but those jaggies just wont go away my friend.




...... You ever played it on pc? Or tried modding it. From what iv seen a maxed gta iv with full force AA (via icenhancer or ENB) Is pretty much without jaggies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEHtzSz8FT0

There are some granted, but everygame has some.


----------



## Justin

"Clapstep"





This is probably my favourite colour on the Bandit Technical.


----------



## WeatherMan

Is that 1 or 2?


----------



## Justin

bootup05 said:


> is that 1 or 2?



2


----------



## Darren

No matter what I do in Oblivion or Skyrim, I always find myself quicksaving then attempting to raid a city by myself. Sadly I was taken out by the first guard, but not before I pumped him full of arrows like a porcupine.


----------



## jonnyp11

jnskyliner34 said:


> "Clapstep"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably my favourite colour on the Bandit Technical.



HURTS...EYES...NEED...AA

Only problem with that styling is the fact that without AA it looks so terrible


----------



## Justin

Borderlands 2 x Minecraft


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> ...... You ever played it on pc? Or tried modding it. From what iv seen a maxed gta iv with full force AA (via icenhancer or ENB) Is pretty much without jaggies.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEHtzSz8FT0
> 
> There are some granted, but everygame has some.



Yes I have. I have the latest iceEnhancer.  And no, it does not support AA. The game itself does not support AA so you will never see it without jaggies period.  icehancer may have added some slight blurr effects or what have you to try and "mask" the jaggies, but trust me I can still see them clear as day even at 1080p.

Theres even a ton of jaggies in that video....


----------



## SuperDuperMe

G80FTW said:


> Yes I have. I have the latest iceEnhancer.  And no, it does not support AA. The game itself does not support AA so you will never see it without jaggies period.  icehancer may have added some slight blurr effects or what have you to try and "mask" the jaggies, but trust me I can still see them clear as day even at 1080p.
> 
> Theres even a ton of jaggies in that video....



Ever been in the icenahncer config file? Noticed the forced AA?


http://gtabay.cba.pl/index_dokumentacja_gta4_en.htm

Read through that


Particularly this section>>>[ENGINE]


Then change your config accordingly......then come back.



Cant see any major jagglies here?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Other than slight ones that every game iv ever played has.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> Ever been in the icenahncer config file? Noticed the forced AA?
> 
> 
> http://gtabay.cba.pl/index_dokumentacja_gta4_en.htm
> 
> Read through that
> 
> 
> Particularly this section>>>[ENGINE]
> 
> 
> Then change your config accordingly......then come back.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant see any major jagglies here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than slight ones that every game iv ever played has.



Its not AA. There is no AA in GTA4 and there never will be.... the game does not support it man.... yes I have been in the config file and modified it to my liking, and yes I see jaggies in that screen, and yes thats about what my game looks like.

I mean, you might not be able to see em but its there. Its there enough to tell that there isnt AA smoothing them out.  

Like I said, the dude that made icenhancer may have added some effects to help minimize jaggies, but he did not add AA.  In fact, I follow him on facebook and I believe he even stated that there is no true AA after he said he tried to get 2x AA to work but he couldnt.  

Im not saying GTA4 looks bad, Im saying it does not support AA.  You cant make it support it either without modifying the game engine....

I actually run 32x AA on all my games now, and I see no jaggies at all in them other than GTA4.  Even my madden 2004, which came out in 2003 has no jaggies at 800x600 with 32x AA.

It even says in that link under the section you pointed out that the game does not support AA at all.  So how does that make sense enabling something that the game does not support at all? It doesnt. I have tried man, there is no difference between enabling it or disabling it. Because there is nothing to enable, because as it even stated in the description the game doesnt support it.


----------



## mrjack

You could use one of these:
- injectSMAA (can be used on its own or as a proxy library for ENB and works on AMD and nVidia cards)
- MLAA (via AMD Catalyst drivers)
- FXAA (via nVidia GeForce drivers)


----------



## SuperDuperMe

G80FTW said:


> Its not AA. There is no AA in GTA4 and there never will be.... the game does not support it man.... yes I have been in the config file and modified it to my liking, and yes I see jaggies in that screen, and yes thats about what my game looks like.
> 
> I mean, you might not be able to see em but its there. Its there enough to tell that there isnt AA smoothing them out.
> 
> Like I said, the dude that made icenhancer may have added some effects to help minimize jaggies, but he did not add AA.  In fact, I follow him on facebook and I believe he even stated that there is no true AA after he said he tried to get 2x AA to work but he couldnt.
> 
> Im not saying GTA4 looks bad, Im saying it does not support AA.  You cant make it support it either without modifying the game engine....
> 
> I actually run 32x AA on all my games now, and I see no jaggies at all in them other than GTA4.  Even my madden 2004, which came out in 2003 has no jaggies at 800x600 with 32x AA.
> 
> It even says in that link under the section you pointed out that the game does not support AA at all.  So how does that make sense enabling something that the game does not support at all? It doesnt. I have tried man, there is no difference between enabling it or disabling it. Because there is nothing to enable, because as it even stated in the description the game doesnt support it.




How do it not support AA :/ Take a screenies with Icenhancer off, then turn icenhancer on.....how does it not support AA? Maybe not natively but the way icelaglace has done it it seems pretty much AA to me. He takes the game, smooths out the jagglies (and i dont mean with blur i mean by upping the res massively then downsizing it - you will notice this when you force AA in iceconfig) 


He calls it AA in his config, im calling it AA because thats what it does in my eyes.

Although seeing as you have icenhancer latest and know how to use the iceconfig could you upload a pic. Just for my own curiosity.


----------



## mrjack

I finished my first play through of Fallout New Vegas today and I've started on my second one. This time I'll do more exploring and use mods (just Project Nevada and some quest mods at the moment).

I'm also using ENB (slightly modified Midhrastic preset) and injectSMAA.

Vanilla on the left, ENB on the right.


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> (and i dont mean with blur i mean by upping the res massively then downsizing it - you will notice this when you force AA in iceconfig)



After looking at the game settings, this is exactly what is done.  Meaning its still not AA.  While it does look better, I never said it didnt, I can still see jaggies. He would have to increase it more than 3000x1800 or whatever it was.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

So what do you class AA as :/ I would class it as lessening the affect of jagglies which is what it does in my eyes.


----------



## Justin

Good ol' Hot Pursuit 2.

Ford vs Holden (HSV)





Ford 1-2-3


----------



## byteninja2

mikeb2817 said:


> Ever been in the icenahncer config file? Noticed the forced AA?
> 
> 
> http://gtabay.cba.pl/index_dokumentacja_gta4_en.htm
> 
> Read through that
> 
> 
> Particularly this section>>>[ENGINE]
> 
> 
> Then change your config accordingly......then come back.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant see any major jagglies here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than slight ones that every game iv ever played has.


My dear cheese, people think BF3 looks realistic. I have seen iceEnhancer before, but wow, just wow. In fact, when  scrolled over it, I thought that should go in the Post your pictures, not screenshots!


----------



## WeatherMan

byteninja2 said:


> My dear cheese, people think BF3 looks realistic. I have seen iceEnhancer before, but wow, just wow. In fact, when  scrolled over it, I thought that should go in the Post your pictures, not screenshots!



Even though the car thinks it's a hovercraft? 

lol


----------



## spirit

Found an Easter Egg on Just Cause 2! A random beached whale! If you detonate it with a triggered explosive or a grenade you can get yourself a free armour part! When you detonate it, you will not only see the rib-cage of the whale, but also a lot of green gas which does not ever go away. As you can see, the whale is clearly visible from the helicopter. This is apparently a very famous Just Cause 2 Easter Egg


----------



## Justin

Halloween


----------



## Justin

Why can't this meme die?


----------



## Turbo10




----------



## spirit

Panau City on Just Cause 2.


----------



## Virssagòn

Turbo10 said:


>



what game is that?


----------



## Turbo10

Dark Souls: Prepare To Die Edition, its a horrible port but theres a 1080p mod and ive got an xbox controller so its great!


----------



## Aastii

And this is a game...


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> Panau City on Just Cause 2.



I got JC2 on the PS3,Good game but im at a stage where its become very frustrating on one of the missions.

2 tall tower buildings and you have to pull yourself up but i keep falling back down...i give up far too easily on games.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

isnt that like the first proper mission


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> isnt that like the first proper mission



Don't think it is,maybe the 3rd or 4th,not played it for about 3 weeks cant remember.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lol its a good game  Not much about story, more about destroying everything  the planes and helis are cool especially the military ones


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


> I got JC2 on the PS3,Good game but im at a stage where its become very frustrating on one of the missions.
> 
> 2 tall tower buildings and you have to pull yourself up but i keep falling back down...i give up far too easily on games.



Yeah I love JC2. I'm playing it on the PC but with an Xbox 360 controller, hence the 'A' on the screenshot there.

Umm I've only done one or two of the missions. If I'm honest I just like going around and discovering and completing the settlements. The police love me too! I'm getting shot at by those helicopters, but I put some mods on it cos' I'm a cheat like that.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I nearly completed it, then reinstalled windows without selecting cloud saving  Or it doesnt have cloud saving 
 one or the other.


----------



## spirit

Don't think it has cloud saving.  I've been on it for close to 50 hours and only about 30% through it.


----------



## Virssagòn

Aastii said:


> And this is a game...



Maybe I'll make it a game. But where else should I need to post it...
I'll make a thread for it in the gpu section.


----------



## WeatherMan

Only took me 13 Years to complete!


----------



## WeatherMan

I think I killed the thread?


----------



## Justin

Flight Simulator X.


----------



## Turbo10

Literally just installing FSX  Had a strange error about the installation before, trying to sort it out. Looking forward to some flying though!


----------



## Justin

I love downloading new aircraft, part of the fun! 

 I wish I had a better computer so that my frame rates don't drop below 30 whenever I'm flying over a city. I have scenery and traffic on low, everything else on high.


----------



## Turbo10

Urgh this is a bitch to install, nearly completes then i get some message about msxml.dll being messed up or missing, spent the last few hours trying to fix it D:


----------



## spirit

BOOM goes the Biofuel Shaft!


----------



## Justin

*Moar FSX!* 

Went down from 16x AA to 8x AA and it's a noticeable difference imo. I thought it'd improve my framerates but AA isn't the culprit. It's the scenery _(buidlings)_ that's dropping my framerates so I'm guessing my CPU is bottlenecking?

Cathay Pacific Boeing 777-300ER










A really wonky Sukhoi SU-35 Flanker add-on that flew like a paper aeroplane. I got it up to 77,000ft before it stalled. 77,000ft is almost SR-71 territory.





The SU-35 didn't have a cockpit view so you get to see the world instead.


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> BOOM goes the Biofuel Shaft!



I bought JC2 in the sales,as you know i had it on PS3 but my PSN + ran out and i had restored my PS3 so did not have chance to re-download it again.

Looks much better on PC though,i like the explosions,Shame the game play mechanics are a bit clunky in places.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah Justin, scenery is the big framerate killer in all the Microsoft flight sims. Unless you're running a killer GPU you need to turn it down.

Do you have a flight control system you use? Or just a regular controller?


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


> I bought JC2 in the sales,as you know i had it on PS3 but my PSN + ran out and i had restored my PS3 so did not have chance to re-download it again.
> 
> Looks much better on PC though,i like the explosions,Shame the game play mechanics are a bit clunky in places.



Yeah my friends play it on the Xbox 360 and it looks a lot better on the PC. Even they have commented they think it looks better on the PC.

I know some aspects of gameplay are a bit of a let down, for example the handling of cars and the physics of the cars in general are quite bad, but it's still good fun. It makes blowing stuff up really satisfying. There are some great mods available too!


----------



## Shane

How do you start the engine on a chopper Spirit?
I can get in,but cant start the engine or it wont start?


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


> How do you start the engine on a chopper Spirit?
> I can get in,but cant start the engine or it wont start?



Umm on the Xbox 360 controller I use I just hold down the left or right trigger (I forget which now), not sure about how you do it on the keyboard. I imagine it's the same key which is used as the accelerator when driving a car?


----------



## byteninja2

Yeah, I am pretty sure you don't need to start the engine, just hold the accelerate key.


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah Justin, scenery is the big framerate killer in all the Microsoft flight sims. Unless you're running a killer GPU you need to turn it down.
> 
> Do you have a flight control system you use? Or just a regular controller?



I thought my laptop would have been more than enough to run it all on very high since FSX came out in 2006. 

I'm using an Xbox 360 controller. Not really the best to play FSX with.


----------



## Darren

Nevakonaza said:


> How do you start the engine on a chopper Spirit?
> I can get in,but cant start the engine or it wont start?



They're different from a car to aircraft. 

Car is W to go forward. Aircraft is Shift to throttle up (rise in helis or accelerate in planes) while control does the opposite. WASD are used to control the aircraft. On planes you can free use the mouse as a camera but on helis it's part of the turning mechanic. 

I've gotten addicted to JC2 and neglected my homework 2 nights now because of it.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> I've gotten addicted to JC2 and neglected my homework 2 nights now because of it.


Hahaha when I first got the game I got hooked too.


----------



## NVX_185

Need for Speed Most Wanted (2012) has superb graphics, but is let down by an extremely jittery frame-rate and lackluster car-handling mechanics.


----------



## Justin

First Person Pokemon


----------



## wolfeking

Just playing around with the new GPU setup. This is with everything maxxed out in the drivers, and everything in game maxxed out too. To be a aged title (just by a bit though), it seems to be well threaded.


----------



## Shane

Some FC3 shots.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I want FC3 soooooo bad  But i meed to start saving for a new pc. Mine is just a disappointment every time i turn it on.


----------



## WeatherMan

Looks pretty good to me, whats up with it ?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

cpu and ram is really slow, doesnt compliment the hd 7850 at all. Should be getting a lot more performance in some games but cant due to the crappy cpu.


----------



## WeatherMan

Blimey, it was only 3 years ago when I was maxing out all my games with a Q6700 lol.

That is one expensive upgrade you're looking at  Christmas present to yourself?


----------



## spirit

A Q6600 should still be able to game fine.


----------



## Shane

Yeah,a Q6600 is still a very good CPU...he only has his clocked to 3Ghz though,With a good cooler he should be able to get 3.6-3.8 which should be a nice increase.


----------



## spirit

It should still be all right at the stock 2.4GHz.

I wouldn't really expect a Q6600 to bottleneck a 7850 that much.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Maybe it is something else on my rig but all I get is stutter and low fps


----------



## spirit

Heat? What are your temps?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

cpu idles at 30-40, loads at no more than 58.

Gpu idles at 30-36, loads at no more than 56.

Temps seem fine to me 

I would try and overclock but i cant get my head around it at all. I just use asus oc profile.


----------



## Turbo10




----------



## spirit

mikeb2817 said:


> cpu idles at 30-40, loads at no more than 58.
> 
> Gpu idles at 30-36, loads at no more than 56.
> 
> Temps seem fine to me
> 
> I would try and overclock but i cant get my head around it at all. I just use asus oc profile.



Hmm seems OK to me too. Not really sure what the issue could be, scanned for malware? Just a suggestion.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Just reinstalled windows  Like 2 days ago


----------



## spirit

That was going to be my next suggestion. Could try checking RAM with Memtest or maybe checking your hard drive? I don't think your CPU is the problem.


----------



## Darren

My excellent parking in Borderlands.


----------



## G80FTW

Nevakonaza said:


> Some FC3 shots.



Im glad you posted these. I was thinking about getting it for PC, I have it for my Xbox but was a little displeased with the graphics and thought maybe the PC would be a little better.  Other than some higher resolution textures, doesnt look like Im missing out much.  

Does it use DX11? And I really wish the water did not look so disgusting.... really brought the game down alot if you ask me..


----------



## Justin

PS3 screenshot using theatre mode.


----------



## Turbo10

Love this plane


----------



## Calin

A trackmania bug. It was posted by me on trackmania forum in 2011.


----------



## Life

Denther said:


> My excellent parking in Borderlands.



BEST GAME EVER!!!!!   Nice parking btw


----------



## Darren

My parking in real life is a million times better. Game is good. Annoys me how it doesn't let you take the car in some places. I tried smashing down the wall with the car and ended up "parking" it on the wall. That screen is old though.


----------



## Life

Denther said:


> My parking in real life is a bit better. Game is good. Annoys me how it doesn't let you take the car in some places. I tried smashing down the wall with the car and ended up "parking" it on the wall. That screen is old though.



A bit? that worries me


----------



## Darren

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> A bit? that worries me






Denther said:


> My parking in real life is a million times better. Game is good. Annoys me how it doesn't let you take the car in some places. I tried smashing down the wall with the car and ended up "parking" it on the wall. That screen is old though.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Justin

Turbo10 said:


> -snip-
> 
> Love this plane



I love this one.


----------



## spirit

^ Antonov An-225 Myria?


----------



## Justin

spirit said:


> ^ Antonov An-225 Myria?



Yup


----------



## Calin

LoL


----------



## SuperDuperMe

CalinXP said:


> LoL



I bought this a couple of days ago, completed the campaign and have played about 10-15 hours of mp i think. 

Very good game imo. I put off buying due to the direction activision went but this feels different. 

I bought mw3 a day or so after blops 2 to see what that was like as i had only played 10-20 mins on friends copies and i dont really like it. I just thought i should buy it as i have them all except blops 1 now (did have for xbox when it first came out not got it for pc)


Hopefuly treyarch keep this up and revitalize cod as i miss the days of really good cod games - cod 4 and waw anyone?


----------



## Virssagòn

CalinXP said:


> LoL



On the right moment


----------



## M1kkelZR

In my new team: JoinTheForce Community. Playing as Support AK/BombCarry so I didn't do that bad. And we are allowed to perform horribly because we have to learn how to play with each other and know the strengths and weaknesses of each member


----------



## Turbo10

jnskyliner34 said:


> I love this one.
> 
> I think mine wins ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason imgur makes the screenshots look a bit fuzzy, not sure why that is


----------



## G80FTW

Turbo10 said:


> jnskyliner34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one.
> 
> I think mine wins ;D
> 
> 
> For some reason imgur makes the screenshots look a bit fuzzy, not sure why that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you flying a commercial airliner at 7,000 feet? I think thats a no no
Click to expand...


----------



## Turbo10

G80FTW said:


> Turbo10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you flying a commercial airliner at 7,000 feet? I think thats a no no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a mega short regional hop in one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have been on descent though, I can't remeber!
Click to expand...


----------



## Shane

San Andreas UltraHD Mod V2.0

It does look better,but its unstable and only get 25fps...crashed right after taking these pics...so no good for doing the missions.
Just wish it didn't have motion blur and a grain effect. 












Might just stick with stock and play it like it should be.


----------



## Punk

Yeah that blur is just annoying 

Classic game


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Nevakonaza said:


> San Andreas UltraHD Mod V2.0
> 
> It does look better,but its unstable and only get 25fps...crashed right after taking these pics...so no good for doing the missions.
> Just wish it didn't have motion blur and a grain effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might just stick with stock and play it like it should be.



Play it normally! It is so much more fun when it doesn't crash. Atleast yours doesn't crash randomly when you shoot into a vehicles fuel tank...that _is_  annoying


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I cant believe they removed that feature in gta iv (shooting at a fuel tank is a osk)


----------



## Turbo10

Flying over the Alps from Geneva to Verona


----------



## Justin

Nice! I want a new computer because I have scenery on low.


----------



## Turbo10

jnskyliner34 said:


> Nice! I want a new computer because I have scenery on low.



 I bought GEX Europe and UTX Europe the other day and they are incredible, aparantly GEX Europe actually makes your framerates better. I get a bit of lag over cities, especially London but other than that not too bad!

http://www.venetubo.com/fsx.html

Have a look at that, its an auto-tuner for your FSX config file supposedly makes it run better


----------



## Justin

I tried a freeware add-on of Manila's scenery. It said that it may improve performance but I lagged even more. lol 

I have everything on high-very high except for scenery and traffic. Those 2 drop my FPS in the city.


----------



## Turbo10

jnskyliner34 said:


> I tried a freeware add-on of Manila's scenery. It said that it may improve performance but I lagged even more. lol
> 
> I have everything on high-very high except for scenery and traffic. Those 2 drop my FPS in the city.



Well Manila is a huge city it's to be expected  Looking at your specs it's definitely your processor thats lagging behind, FSX is CPU intensive!


----------



## Justin

Thought so too. I didn't think that I'd have any problems since FSX is 6 years old now.


----------



## Turbo10

jnskyliner34 said:


> Thought so too. I didn't think that I'd have any problems since FSX is 6 years old now.



Just imagine how much PC struggled 6 years ago, its a pretty bloody intensive game!


----------



## M1kkelZR

Another Amazing Screenshot.
This one is with some random friends for fun. the Name M1kkelLANPROVEN and W1kkelLANPROVEN is because we are both going to the same lan in 12 days


----------



## G80FTW

jnskyliner34 said:


> I tried a freeware add-on of Manila's scenery. It said that it may improve performance but I lagged even more. lol
> 
> I have everything on high-very high except for scenery and traffic. Those 2 drop my FPS in the city.



WAit... FSX has scenery you can download that look better? Now if only I had real internet....


----------



## Turbo10

G80FTW said:


> WAit... FSX has scenery you can download that look better? Now if only I had real internet....



Duuuuh, FSX has more addons than any game, freeware and payware. You can pretty much get scenery for any country any airport any plane etc


----------



## SuperDuperMe

My awesome landing with no wheels and no canopy.






This was pretty much mandatory for my first 4 hours of playing.


Absolutely love this game. Almost as good as the real thing (never flown fighter jets but have flown civvy light aircraft before)

Easiest way to fly without getting a license  And quite authentic i must say.


----------



## spirit

A-10 Tankbuster! (Though strictly speaking it's the Thunderbolt II)

Awesome plane, saw one at RIAT 2011, was amazing!

Is that your A-10 Warthog game?


----------



## wolfeking

that plane always reminds me of this picture.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

spirit said:


> A-10 Tankbuster! (Though strictly speaking it's the Thunderbolt II)
> 
> Awesome plane, saw one at RIAT 2011, was amazing!
> 
> Is that your A-10 Warthog game?




Yup  a couple more in game 









































For any avid mil flight sim fan i can not recommend this any more. There is also an update that links it with a number of other DCS products like Blackshark 2, P51 i think and apparently the new flaming cliffs 3 will also be implemented when it is release


----------



## Life

wolfeking said:


> that plane always reminds me of this picture.



That's just down right hilarious.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> that plane always reminds me of this picture.



Haha, brilliant! 

Anyway, I've been playing Just Cause 2 for a bit. This is really the only game I play now. I do have Dirt 3 and NFS Hot Pursuit but I never play those anymore really. Got GRID somewhere too, not played it once I don't think.

I was flying around Panau City in this helicopter trying to blow up all the water towers (it's the only way to do it, there's so many of the damn things). Sadly I upset the military a bit by doing that, so they shot me. I shot back though...






...and I won, as evident from the screenshot below, as I managed to get my chopper landed. I think I've now destroyed every single water tower in that city, so now all I have to do is find the parts. :/






Then I nicked a car and did a bit of crazy driving along the motorway. Yeah, I've only driven 175km and only achieved 123 stunt driver points. To be honest, I rarely drive as I use the grappling hook and run if I want to get to places.






Here's the grappling hook:






Yayyyyy.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Some more, iv been at this all day  i have managed to start up and take off using the full sequence once  But it was good fun. One of my more memorable attempts was in an mp server. LOL is an understatement, i started her up, got to warming my engine up then sort of took off with one engine, not a clue how...(by took off i mean drove off and by off i mean into the floor with one wing) it was beautiful.

Anyway MOARRR pics.
































I figured out how to change zoom on this one hence it looks different


----------



## Life

WOW You gotta tell me how to do that.
here a few of my average day in the office.













and for Spirit, too this one just for you.


----------



## spirit

Haha nice moon shot!


----------



## Turbo10

Found this in my Steam screenshot library


----------



## Justin

Trine 2


----------



## Life

Turbo10 said:


> Found this in my Steam screenshot library



a fellow jc2 player!


----------



## Darren

This lets just say several hundred screenshots back to back with some audio. Relates to the past few.




[UT]0EFzPPeNhTU[/UT]


----------



## spirit

Turbo10, that's some good parking!


----------



## linkin




----------



## Turbo10

Final approach into Stockholm, CAT 3 Autoland ;D


----------



## Punk

Turbo10 said:


> Found this in my Steam screenshot library



Just cause 2 is just awesome


----------



## Life

Denther said:


> This lets just say several hundred screenshots back to back with some audio. Relates to the past few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [UT]0EFzPPeNhTU[/UT]



Haha, I did just about the same thing, except I blow most of em of with C4. and didn't follow them.


----------



## spirit

Guess what Just Cause 2 involves a lot of...


----------



## Turbo10

It also involves awesome graphics


----------



## M1kkelZR

LOL - He just logged off, saying 43 years ago LMAO


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> It also involves awesome graphics


Yeah the graphics are beautiful.


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Yeah the graphics are beautiful.



Have you found the hot air balloon yet?


----------



## spirit

Where did you find that?  

No I haven't found it yet, but it looks awesome!


----------



## Life

Turbo10 said:


> Have you found the hot air balloon yet?



Where is it!?
 I just started the mods spirit gave me, most fun I've had yet, but I still haven't found a 747, i found a 474, but not a 747.


----------



## spirit

You can find the balloon here http://justcause.wikia.com/wiki/Hot_air_balloon (good old Just Cause 2 Wiki, awesome site!) coordinates X:7391 Y:16151 just south of the Panau International Airport (apparently there's an armour part by it too). You may only be able to fly it once sadly, and it is the only one in the game. 

There isn't a 747 in the game.

By the way I do have an AC-130 Hercules mod, complete with guns and everything!


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> You can find the balloon here http://justcause.wikia.com/wiki/Hot_air_balloon (good old Just Cause 2 Wiki, awesome site!) coordinates X:7391 Y:16151 just south of the Panau International Airport (apparently there's an armour part by it too). You may only be able to fly it once sadly, and it is the only one in the game.
> 
> There isn't a 747 in the game.
> 
> By the way I do have an AC-130 Hercules mod, complete with guns and everything!



I haven't played it long enough but a friend showed the Lost island on Just Cause 2 if I remember correctly


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> You can find the balloon here http://justcause.wikia.com/wiki/Hot_air_balloon (good old Just Cause 2 Wiki, awesome site!) coordinates X:7391 Y:16151 just south of the Panau International Airport (apparently there's an armour part by it too). You may only be able to fly it once sadly, and it is the only one in the game.
> 
> There isn't a 747 in the game.
> 
> By the way I do have an AC-130 Hercules mod, complete with guns and everything!



You have to shoot the sandbags off it, then jump in and press E or Y


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> I haven't played it long enough but a friend showed the Lost island on Just Cause 2 if I remember correctly


Yeah there is an island in the upper left corner of the map where it's always dark and rainy and if go there by boat your boat explodes before you get to the island I believe,



Turbo10 said:


> You have to shoot the sandbags off it, then jump in and press E or Y


Awesome, thanks. Going to go and find it now!


----------



## Punk

Found it :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-ayjAlYQKs


----------



## spirit

Yes that's it. 

Still trying to find that balloon.


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> You can find the balloon here http://justcause.wikia.com/wiki/Hot_air_balloon (good old Just Cause 2 Wiki, awesome site!) coordinates X:7391 Y:16151 just south of the Panau International Airport (apparently there's an armour part by it too). You may only be able to fly it once sadly, and it is the only one in the game.
> 
> There isn't a 747 in the game.
> 
> By the way I do have an AC-130 Hercules mod, complete with guns and everything!



I need that...


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Yes that's it.
> 
> Still trying to find that balloon.









It's there! Just fly over that island with a plane or something


----------



## spirit

Oh I found it ages ago by the way.  Thanks for the help though.

I'll upload some screenshots of me flying in it in a bit.


----------



## spirit

On my journey to the balloon. Method of travel: grappling hook (modified, of course!  )






Ah, good! Found the balloon! It camouflages really well into the background scenery.  <- insert sarcasm here.











Just casually flying over Panau City in a brightly coloured balloon - as ya do. 






Hmmm... the balloon would be a good place to shoot unsuspecting victims from with my rocket launcher... 






Ah... sure enough with a rocket launcher onboard, this happened. 






Never mind - the balloon still appears to be flying as normal!

Then I tried to shoot the basket (don't ask me why), and this happened:






Basically I fell out, but luckily my parachute saved me from death.

But now I've lost the balloon!  Never mind, using my epic grappling hook, I can just grapple back onto it!  






...but, shizzle can happen twice. And it did! I accidentally shot the balloon again and I came flying out, and then I lost the balloon for good.

And it doesn't respawn.

So that was the end of that.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Soon... SOON I shall have screen caps.

And I had no idea Just Cause was THAT big of an ingame map.
I knew it was big, but wow.


----------



## spirit

Yeah it's huge. Really massive. That's why it's nice to have the modded grappling hook as you can get around so much easier.


----------



## spirit

Here's the entire map. As you can see I have discovered and completed quite a lot of the locations.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'm picking up a mouse for my rig today from work, and still looking for a keyboard... though I might just get the Logitech G110 or G510 unless I can find something better. Im' trying to find a decent priced mechanical, and a friend of mine said Cherry Mx Switches are wonderful (I looked into them a bit... they seem like they would cost money).

Once I get the bigger bedroom in a month or so, I'll finally be able to put it all together, install my couple games, and start playing. Been forever since I've played a game on PC at a good setting.

I haaaaave: 
The Witcher 2
Starcraft 2
KOTOR 1+2
Diablo 3
Dad and I share Tropico from time to time, though he plays it more.
Minecraft ('cause who doesn't have that?)
And I can finally start playing Vindictus again.


----------



## spirit

Sounds good! :good:


----------



## wolfeking

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Minecraft ('cause who doesn't have that?)


I don't have it. Looks thoroughly boring to me.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

And then Steam shall suck my wallet dry!


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> I don't have it. Looks thoroughly boring to me.



Believe me, it is. Played it round a friend's house, they were all like "wow this is the best game ever!" and I was so bored out of my mind.


----------



## Life

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Soon... SOON I shall have screen caps.
> 
> And I had no idea Just Cause was THAT big of an ingame map.
> I knew it was big, but wow.



Oh that's nothing, it is ten times bigger then any of the pictures shown in this thread, I got some from the highest point the in game. I'll upload them soon.


----------



## Life

wolfeking said:


> I don't have it. Looks thoroughly boring to me.



it is not boring, it is awesome.


----------



## spirit

Everybody's got a different opinion on Minecraft. You and many other people like it, and that's great, but Wolfe and I don't. It seems to me like it's like marmite, you either love it or you hate it.


----------



## spirit

More Just Cause 2.


----------



## Life

lol^ Can't believe you just did that dock. it was one of my first.


----------



## spirit

I've only just gotten round to doing it, only about 50 more locations or so to discover before I've discovered all 368.


----------



## Turbo10

Damn you Spirit, im playing Just Cause 2 loads at the moment because of you!  FSX too!


----------



## spirit

I used to own FSX Gold and I used to play on it a little bit, but I donated my copy of it to the Air Cadets when I built them a gaming PC to run it.


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> I used to own FSX Gold and I used to play on it a little bit, but I donated my copy of it to the Air Cadets when I built them a gaming PC to run it.



Yeah ive got FSX Gold and a some addons for scenery and such. GEX Europe makes the textures in Europe loads better, and UTX Europe sorts rivers,lakes,coasts,mountains and a load of other stuff out. That screenshot was over Austria, flying from Munich to Vienna in one of these


----------



## spirit

Yeah your screenshots of FSX look a lot better than the game did when I played it at ATC (back when I was a cadet) and home. I got the game to run at ultra on a 560 Ti at ATC, but the resolution was 1024x768 or 1280x1024 I think. Tiny anyway, hence why it ran at ultra with no problems at all.  

Their flight simulator was awesome. It was a PC inside the cockpit of Hawker Hunter.  You'd sit in the cockpit and use the joystick of the Hunter to fly the planes on FSX and the instrument panel of the aircraft had been replaced for a screen.


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Yeah your screenshots of FSX look a lot better than the game did when I played it at ATC (back when I was a cadet) and home. I got the game to run at ultra on a 560 Ti at ATC, but the resolution was 1024x768 or 1280x1024 I think. Tiny anyway, hence why it ran at ultra with no problems at all.
> 
> Their flight simulator was awesome. It was a PC inside the cockpit of Hawker Hunter.  You'd sit in the cockpit and use the joystick of the Hunter to fly the planes on FSX and the instrument panel of the aircraft had been replaced for a screen.



Sounds epic! Im waiting for Christmas cheques to go into my bankso i can buy some more addons. Gunna get a weather system and weather textures addon, and maybe a real traffic addon.


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> Sounds epic! Im waiting for Christmas cheques to go into my bankso i can buy some more addons. Gunna get a weather system and weather textures addon, and maybe a real traffic addon.



Sounds good. I've got a joystick (it's a really old one though, I have to use a joystick port to USB adapter on it!), so maybe I should get FSX again? If you're running it on a GTX 260 without any problems, it should run fine on my 5870. What resolution are you playing at?


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Sounds good. I've got a joystick (it's a really old one though, I have to use a joystick port to USB adapter on it!), so maybe I should get FSX again? If you're running it on a GTX 260 without any problems, it should run fine on my 5870. What resolution are you playing at?



1920x1080. FSX is a CPU intensive game so I think my 3.2GHz helps. It still lags over London, but it's bearable.


----------



## spirit

Yeah it does need a lot of CPU grunt, 2500K @ 4.3GHz should be OK. I'd be playing it at 1080p too.


----------



## Turbo10

Thought id show off my map  I sat down and found every location in one sitting ages ago, it was effort but quite fun!


----------



## Darren

I wont' bother posting mine, it's sad in comparison.


----------



## Punk




----------



## Turbo10

What game is that?


----------



## spirit

I've discovered about 320 of the 368 locations, I didn't use a helicopter, I've been to every settlement I've discovered and completed most of them.


----------



## Punk

Turbo10 said:


> What game is that?



Driver SF


----------



## Darren

I need to mod some money in for myself for JC2. The way you earn it I think is stupid.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Apologies for hijacking the thread but your all playing jc2 wrong. The story is quite enjoyable.


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> Apologies for hijacking the thread but your all playing jc2 wrong. The story is quite enjoyable.



I did the story immediately, completed it a long time ago mate  It was fun!

Also, you cheat Spirit! Start again without cheating


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> Also, you cheat Spirit! Start again without cheating


My friend played it for a bit and then got me a stupid amount of money by using a mod.  So it's not my fault I have trillions to spend!


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> My friend played it for a bit and then got me a stupid amount of money by using a mod.  So it's not my fault I have trillions to spend!



Pfft sure sure. Albeit i do have a mod that allows me to spawn any non-agency vehicle in the game for free. But i only use it if i want to go on a leisurely cruise round the islands (which i do a lot ) I like obeying laws and driving slowly and seeing what happens, it's normally really entertaining haha. I saw one government police guy drive straight into a lamppost and fall off a cliff


----------



## spirit

To be honest I really don't play the game properly, I've only done a few of the missions. I spend most my time either discovering and completing settlements (because you get to blow up stuff and it's really satisfying  ) or I just muck around and create havoc for no reason. 

It's a fun game though.


----------



## Darren

Yeah I've been playing the story and it's good. I just want to be able to buy whatever I want when I'm just messing around.


----------



## Calin

Black Ops 2 Zombie texture


----------



## Justin

Tropico 4. I'm terrible at strategy games... 





STARVE!


----------



## Turbo10

Tropico 4 is an amazing game


----------



## spirit

Fun with grappling hooks in Just Cause 2!


























^ Multi-grappling hook mod before you ask. 






This is what being Rico is all about:






And here's an epic sub in one of the missions:


----------



## Turbo10

Im currently grabbing loads of the faction items, it's really fun finding them  Gunna go to the city since there's a tonne there, might complete the cities too but they will take a while


----------



## spirit

Yeah the districts in Panau City are pests to complete as there are so many water towers. The quickest way to do it is just to shoot them all with a helicopter. I haven't got 100% on any parts of the city yet. The weapons and armour parts tend to be on top of billboards too, and make sure you destroy all the filling stations and Baby Panay statues. Again, helicopters get it done quickly. :good:


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Oh man you guys and your jc2 makes me wanna install it again.... Except my parts aren't here


----------



## spirit

It's such an epic game.


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> Fun with grappling hooks in Just Cause 2!
> 
> 
> And here's an epic sub in one of the missions:



That mission was a pain, (without cheats) But I'm long done with that one.


----------



## spirit

Oh it was easy for me I just got a mate of mine to do it who's already completed the whole game.


----------



## Justin

I don't have insurance.










The doctor will see you now.


----------



## Punk

What is that game?


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Oh it was easy for me I just got a mate of mine to do it who's already completed the whole game.



You can't complete it, not without mods anyway


----------



## Justin

Punk said:


> What is that game?



Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Turbo10

jnskyliner34 said:


> Sleeping Dogs



How would you rate Sleeping Dogs? and how does it run on PC


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> You can't complete it, not without mods anyway



Ah yeah should've mentioned he's almost completed it.


----------



## Justin

Turbo10 said:


> How would you rate Sleeping Dogs? and how does it run on PC



9/10. Driving feels a bit eh... But the story, the combat system, the voice acting , and the radio stations are great! 

With my crap specs below it runs on mostly on medium with world detail on high and I get 30-40fps.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I can run it on high decently on my system. I put the 30fps cap on it though so it wouldn't go beyond that and lag. But mind you I also run the HD textures.


----------



## Machin3

Turbo10 said:


> Im currently grabbing loads of the faction items, it's really fun finding them  Gunna go to the city since there's a tonne there, might complete the cities too but they will take a while



It takes a while to complete the city. Its in 4 parts if I remember correctly. It took me foreverrrr on one of the parts because I missed a crate and it took like 2 hours to find.


----------



## spirit

Machin3 said:


> It takes a while to complete the city. Its in 4 parts if I remember correctly. It took me foreverrrr on one of the parts because I missed a crate and it took like 2 hours to find.



Yup, it's in 4 parts and there's a lot of stuff to get. The thing that annoys me most are those water towers, there's hundreds of them!


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Yup, it's in 4 parts and there's a lot of stuff to get. The thing that annoys me most are those water towers, there's hundreds of them!



Im stuck at 98% on the Docks district, can't bloody find anything


----------



## Life

spirit said:


> Yup, it's in 4 parts and there's a lot of stuff to get. The thing that annoys me most are those water towers, there's hundreds of them!


Man, it's easy. the game does not crash when you use the c4 mod, on the edge of the city... see where I'm going?


Turbo10 said:


> Im stuck at 98% on the Docks district, can't bloody find anything



docks? tell in what areas you found them already, because I completed them a long time ago.


----------



## Turbo10

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Man, it's easy. the game does not crash when you use the c4 mod, on the edge of the city... see where I'm going?
> 
> 
> docks? tell in what areas you found them already, because I completed them a long time ago.



No idea, I can't remeber all the things ive found  But im pretty sure ive found every armour/weapon/vehicle cache box since my radar doesn't flash up anywhere. There could be a propaganda trailer around somewhere I haven't looked


----------



## Life

Turbo10 said:


> No idea, I can't remeber all the things ive found  But im pretty sure ive found every armour/weapon/vehicle cache box since my radar doesn't flash up anywhere. There could be a propaganda trailer around somewhere I haven't looked



there is a small rocket turret thing, did you get that?


----------



## Turbo10

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> there is a small rocket turret thing, did you get that?



It's cool found it, was a water tower hidden by buildings ^^


----------



## Punk

Either I got tired of JC2 or I just found games I like more as of right now


----------



## spirit

I think at this rate we're going to have to have a Just Cause 2 thread! lol 

Yes as I've said, those water towers are pests, so many of the wretched things! grrr...

I've not completed Panau City yet. And Life, I'll have a go using my triggereds at the edge of the city.


----------



## Justin

Good ol' Borderlands 1.


----------



## Turbo10

Im pretty sure im the only person that's not bothered about Borderlands. I found it deeply boring and repetitive after a while and just gave up


----------



## Justin

Borderlands 2. 

Been farming The Warrior for hours now trying to get the legendary Conference Call shotgun.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

My first GBU-38 drop...i almost hit what i was aiming for. 





















Similar thing on Blackshark too  First time ever firing my Laser Guided munitions. Really getting into all this CFS stuff  as im sure you guys can tell 


























That has took me atleast 3-4 hours to learn how to do it properly  Now im lasing targets from a fair distance, enough to be out of range of enemy small arms, which in the mission iv been practicing on is good enough.


----------



## Life

Very nice. I was wondering if you did anything other than just flying.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lately no haha, Thats all i do  But usually i play all sorts.


----------



## spirit

The best way to kill soldiers on Just Cause 2. Grapple hook them to a car and then drive it down a cliff.


----------



## spirit

It’s been a little while since I played Need For Speed Hot Pursuit (19th November 2012 if my save file is anything to go by), so I reinstalled it today and added it to Steam. 











Car is a Lamborghini Gallardo btw.


----------



## Turbo10

Got an airbus A320 addon for FSX and it's incredible, gunna do a flight soon so ill upload some screenshots


----------



## Turbo10

Early Birthday presents ftw


----------



## spirit

Graphics look fantastic! That looks awesome!!


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Graphics look fantastic! That looks awesome!!



Thanks mate : Its all about addons  and ive got quite a few! I get about 15-30fps, it varies a lot, but its easily playable even at low fps. It lagged quite a lot over England with all the snow and clouds haha


----------



## spirit

I used to have FSX and I never had any of those addons, I wish I had gotten them because they do look really cool!


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> I used to have FSX and I never had any of those addons, I wish I had gotten them because they do look really cool!



I spent pretty much all of my xmas money on them D: They can get pretty expensive.

The ones ive got are:

GEX Europe - amazing ground textures for the whole of europe
UTX Europe - roads,rivers,lakes,coastlines,mountains etc for whole of europe
ActiveSky2012 - weather engine for real-world weather + graphics for clouds,runways,water etc
Accu-Feel - adds more 'feel' to planes, turbulence, braking, wind etc
My Traffic X 5.4 Pro - add real airlines to the world and tonnes of AI traffic, theres a few Anatov An-225s somewhere, never seen them though 

Say each were 20-30 quid each bar accufeel which was like 10, its a lot of money


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Flaming Cliffs 3  Took the SU 27 for a spin against some Ah-64's 





















   <--- First attempt





















 <--- Second Attempt  (thats the heli in bits not me )


----------



## spirit

NFS Hot Pursuit


----------



## wbt50

Wow! The graphics on that looks amazing !

Haven't played a NFS title for a couple of years, might just pick one up after seeing that screenshot!


----------



## spirit

Yeah Need For Speed Hot Pursuit [2010] is my favourite (the screenshots above are from that game). The graphics are very nice indeed. Haven't played any of the newer ones.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

A bomber and his 3 friends  (2 su27 escort and 2 bomber, dont think you can see other bomber)











 Thats 2 escorts down






 and then the bombers






 Meeee 






 I WIN!!!!!

Then i crash landed going to quick for run way  Man i am loving fc3. If any of you are into combat flight sims fc3 is easily the best modern one (unless you want study sim in which case that would go to dcs a10c - which is mp compatible with fc3).


----------



## spirit

That's a Tu-22M Backfire there isn't it? (the bomber)


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Not a clue, bombers were never my thing in air reccy haha  Very well could be though. Name seems familiar....its dead now though....


Apparently its the TU 22M3, name is at the bottom right


----------



## wbt50

What game is that ?
Looks good, Might give it a go


----------



## Turbo10

God I love this plane


----------



## SuperDuperMe

wbt50 said:


> What game is that ?
> Looks good, Might give it a go



If you mean the game i posted up its DCS World, with flaming cliffs 3 module. 

DCS World is free and you get an su25t for free with it (can only play single player)

If you buy any module you can play mp and use the su 25t. 

Only the black shark 2 and a10c are fully clickable study sims. The module im playing above is the flaming cliffs 3 one with the fast movers. The flight dynamics are awesome but the cockpits arent fully clickable and the systems are basic (IE, one keystroke for negine on as opposed to 46 keystrokes for dsc a10c).

EDIT: Some Blackshark  RTB didn't go as planned.
















EDIT: Even more DCS sorry guys im just in love with this game.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

(Didnt know whether to make another post or add to my other as there are loads of pics on last post, if i have chosen wrong let me know and ill put these on my last post

Was playing some more Blackshark today 


























And then i thought....Wouldnt it be cool if helicopters, were in fact....BEYBLADES!!!!!!































And there you have it,,,,beyblade heli.


----------



## Punk

Driver SF:


----------



## Punk




----------



## Justin

Hating myself for not buying Driver SF during the Steam Holiday Sale.


----------



## Punk

jnskyliner34 said:


> Hating myself for not buying Driver SF during the Steam Holiday Sale.



It's freakin' awesome, get it next sales!


----------



## Justin

Flying for the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, the only airliner given a 1 star rating.






CX 777-300ER


----------



## Justin

Since R3E is now open beta. I think I can post these.





















*BATHURST!*


----------



## Punk

So much different cars in that game!!


----------



## Justin

You're just making me feel bad for not buying it during the sale.


----------



## Punk

jnskyliner34 said:


> You're just making me feel bad for not buying it during the sale.



Buy it next time, this game is surprising me everytime I play it! And the driving is actually pretty good!


----------



## Turbo10

jnskyliner34 said:


> You're just making me feel bad for not buying it during the sale.



I got that B377 along with a Carenado B200 for FSX mate  I'm gunna upload some pictures in a minute, they are both incredible! Going to take a while for me to learn the B377 though


----------



## Justin

Turbo10 said:


> I got that B377 along with a Carenado B200 for FSX mate  I'm gunna upload some pictures in a minute, they are both incredible! Going to take a while for me to learn the B377 though



double sadface


----------



## Turbo10

jnskyliner34 said:


> double sadface



Uploading an album of the pictures on imgur, taking ages though :|


----------



## Turbo10

http://imgur.com/a/L2cRf#0

Does that work?


----------



## spirit

Yep I can see them all.


----------



## Turbo10




----------



## Justin

In the top 30 worldwide.  No prizes though, just bragging rights.  I love this car!


----------



## Turbo10

I'd laugh if there is only 30 people playing the game ;D


----------



## Justin

I'm sure there's at least 50. The first lap I did I was placed 55th. 

Leaderboards are sorted by what car and track you're on. There are competitions where you can win stuff by using a certain car at a certain track and there are thousands who enter. I'm ranked 551 as of yesterday in the BMW Z4 GT3 tourney.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Got Far Cry 3 yesterday...very impressed with it, love stalking animals and playing stealthy. Wish there were more attachments for weapons though but im sure they will add more in any subsequent sequels.

One of the most beautiful games iv played, i cant gelp but admire the surrounding everytime i play.

Last game i was this in love with visually was Crysis 1.









































Also got MohWF yesterday and i like the graphics but the game is sooo generic and boring.


----------



## Turbo10

Yeah I heard warfighter was a pile of shite


----------



## SuperDuperMe

pile of steaming dung, played the first mission of SP and part of the second and its just so bland. Lookd really nice, plays intuitively enough and i like the cover system but past that its CoD by a different name.

MP i have yet to give a good try. I played 10 seconds but it was laggy as hell. 

I may give it another go after im done with Far cry 3.


----------



## Punk




----------



## Turbo10

Been quite a while since I played Skyrim, forgot how beautiful it was.


----------



## Calin

Me in the final killcam.


----------



## G80FTW

Some Crysis 3 screens for those who are interested.  It looks good, but nothing like what they advertised...









No displacement mapping here:




Or here:




Or anywhere for that matter.  And some low-resolution textures, but Im just nit picking here the majority of the textures look pretty good but still dont match Metros textures:


----------



## Justin




----------



## spirit

Kicking some serious rallying butt on Dirt 3. 





















^ That was very early on in the race btw. I won. I win every race.


----------



## Turbo10

Urgh so arcadey, Colin Mcrae would be rolling in his grave D:


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> Urgh so arcadey, Colin Mcrae would be rolling in his grave D:



Meh I love this game.


----------



## spirit

More Dirt 3. Escort RS Cosworth this time.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

ARMA 3!!!!!! get some marines.


----------



## Turbo10

Arma 3 is out?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

The alpha is and if you buy it now (read; preorder) you get alpha and beta and full game for £20




































Wish they would have added a tank, the commanche and a fixed wing.


----------



## Aastii

Patience, young Padawan.

I am loving Arma 3, however I am needing a new graphics card now...


----------



## Shane

Arma 3 does look really nice from what ive see,Is the game play clunky though?
Ive found Arma2 to be rather clunky,controls & movement are horrible. :/

Aastii,Why not SLI 560?...they're cheap now second hand.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Nevakonaza said:


> Arma 3 does look really nice from what ive see,Is the game play clunky though?
> Ive found Arma2 to be rather clunky,controls & movement are horrible. :/
> 
> Aastii,Why not SLI 560?...they're cheap now second hand.




Quite fluid, although the new lean thing is over hyper to hard to use in heat of battle.

I found arma 2 alright so this is like christmas tbh.


1000000%  worth the £20 they want for essentially alpha, beta and full game at release.


----------



## M1kkelZR

Turbo10 said:


> Urgh so arcadey, Colin Mcrae would be rolling in his grave D:



Lol I love the DiRT series, I like the old school Colin McRae games more but DiRT comes pretty close. It looks amazing and the gameplay is just boss


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Arma 3 does look really nice from what ive see,Is the game play clunky though?
> Ive found Arma2 to be rather clunky,controls & movement are horrible. :/
> 
> Aastii,Why not SLI 560?...they're cheap now second hand.



You will get used to it. using left ALT key gives you free look


----------



## NVX_185

Anyone here a mobile gamer? Real Racing 3 is free 

I can't believe how good the graphics are, for a game that runs on a mobile phone... Real-time reflections look amazing in-game and the textures are good quality too. Here are some screenshots off my Sony Xperia S, in their full 720p glory


----------



## Justin

The game itself is alright but I hate that it's "freemium". I'd rather pay $6 for a full game rather than pay to speed up servicing and delivery of parts for my car. It's a stupid mechanic to force people into giving them money. I'm waiting 20 minutes right now for an oil and brake change...

I despise EA more and more.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Feel the wrath of the mortar chopper






Aftermath


----------



## linkin

SuperDuperMe said:


> Feel the wrath of the mortar chopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aftermath



I see that AttachTo has already made an appearance in ARMA 3


----------



## SuperDuperMe

linkin said:


> I see that AttachTo has already made an appearance in ARMA 3




:O How dare you....my shit is stock 

Prior to the mortar helicopter i had a diver wearing a heli


----------



## G80FTW

Im very interested in getting Arma3, been waiting for it for months. But from what Iv seen, the graphics dont look alot different. I mean, for a DX9 game 2 looked amazing. But is Arma3 still using DX9? And if so, why? 

Either way, I cant wait to play it.


----------



## Justin




----------



## SuperDuperMe

Graphics are photo realistic not graphically styled to look realistic.

They are superb.


----------



## Justin

My screenshots don't give the game justice. That's a mix of low and medium on a GT330m.


----------



## Shane

Just creeping through the Forrest trying to avoid other players.


----------



## G80FTW

SuperDuperMe said:


> Graphics are photo realistic not graphically styled to look realistic.
> 
> They are superb.



You mean besides the fact that her arm is going through a steel beam?   I cant wait to get tomb raider for PC, walmart here doesnt carry it so I gotta wait till I have time to go to the local game store if they even carry PC games.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

G80FTW said:


> You mean besides the fact that her arm is going through a steel beam?   I cant wait to get tomb raider for PC, walmart here doesnt carry it so I gotta wait till I have time to go to the local game store if they even carry PC games.



Oops i thought you meant arma 3 lol  I dont like new tomb raider one bit haha.


----------



## spirit

Panau as viewed from the highest point in Just Cause 2.


----------



## Shane

Some Hitman: Absolution shots,Quite like this game so far the graphics and game play is very nice!
















This just looks wrong.  










And now "apparently" im a hacker in WarZ. 






I love it when they complain,He shot at me twice out of nowhere i then ran behind a wall to heal and he come running across,took me 5 shots to get him as he was jumping around,The thing is he had a fully loaded Krouger .22 rifle there and he didn't even try to shoot back. 

No one else play WarZ here?


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Had a play on TS3 today.


----------



## spirit

Looks nice Ashley! I've got The Sims 2 somewhere, I'll have to dig it out and have a play with it again.


----------



## G80FTW

I feel like Tomb Raider isnt getting the respect it deserves around here. So far, the best looking game Iv seen. Blows Crysis 3 outta the water. The attention to detail is just amazing.  Add the fact that they put in some displacement mapping on the ground, that alone puts it ahead of any other game in terms of graphics if you ask me. A feature that if it was used more would make games feel completely different...

And, first game to actually push my PC since I built it a year ago.


----------



## spirit

Thought since we've got a bit of a discussion about RCT3 and the other RCT games going on in the 'What are you currently playing?' thread, I'd post some screenshots of what I've been doing all day. RCT3!

OK so this park isn't even close to being finished, but after about 11 hours or so of solid RCT3'ing, this is what I've built.

Ignore the number of peeps in the park. It was at like 2500 or something like that, but since I've not finished building it, I closed the park and all the rides. Here's a tip if you want to get more peeps in your park - build swimming pools (you'll need the Soaked! expansion pack). Once you've built one the number of peeps in your park will increase massively.

Here's a general view:






Here's a night time view:






There's the mountain with the mine train roller coaster:






View of some of the pool and the flying coaster:






Epic indoor swimming pool complex...






...with direct access to my underground railway which I made! 






Another view of the swimming pool complex:






And yeah... that's about it for now. I'll post more when I build more.


----------



## Darren

You make me feel bad about what I build in that game. ^^

Screen of Dwarfs!?

Fun little game. Ditched studying several times to play a little bit.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> You make me feel bad about what I build in that game. ^^


Haha I spent hours on it, then when I saved it it saved successfully, but obviously the save was bad because every time I tried to load it, RCT3 would crash. I was like "NOOOOOO!!" but then I remembered RCT3 makes backups of your parks (it gives the backup the extension 'dat.bak'), so I used the backup which only had half of my park in it, so I had to rebuild some of it. >.<

I might start a new park though, this one has a few flaws.


----------



## linkin




----------



## Turbo10

Wait what Jason (it is Jason right ) how the hell did you build those greenhouse things and what are they?  I've never seen those in the game before. Are they just scenery?


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> Wait what Jason (it is Jason right ) how the hell did you build those greenhouse things and what are they?  I've never seen those in the game before. Are they just scenery?



Yep it is Jason! 

Those greenhouse walls are part of the Sci-Fi walls/building scenery. They come as standard in the game I think (don't think you need the expansion packs), I didn't add them or anything. Go into RCT3, go into your walls and buildings, and select to show only the Sci-Fi walls and you should see them. I can't remember what they're called now but they start with an H.  lol.

Going to start work on a new park soon, will be a bit like the one I posted screenshots of last night.


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Yep it is Jason!
> 
> Those greenhouse walls are part of the Sci-Fi walls/building scenery. They come as standard in the game I think (don't think you need the expansion packs), I didn't add them or anything. Go into RCT3, go into your walls and buildings, and select to show only the Sci-Fi walls and you should see them. I can't remember what they're called now but they start with an H.  lol.
> 
> Going to start work on a new park soon, will be a bit like the one I posted screenshots of last night.



How odd i've never thought about doing that! Might have to play some more RCT3 today


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> How odd i've never thought about doing that! Might have to play some more RCT3 today



I'm on it right now as we speak (added it to Steam as a non-Steam game) and those walls I used for my swimming pool are the 'Hydroponic Walls'.


----------



## spirit

Spent pretty much 3 days solid building this new park from scratch. It looks most impressive at night, hence for all the nighttime shots. 



















































Still not quite finished though, but I wanted to get some people in my park.


----------



## Darren

....damn


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> ....damn



Haha.  Yeah it's not quite finished yet but I'm getting there. 

It's amazing how creative you can be in RCT3. Takes a long time though.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Haha.  Yeah it's not quite finished yet but I'm getting there.
> 
> It's amazing how creative you can be in RCT3. Takes a long time though.



Yeah that's why I never got very far. Also feels pointless if you don't have some money conflict. I enjoy sandbox mode and no objectives, but having unlimited cash doesn't give you much objective. It's just build a free for all zone basically. On my old install of Windows I had a bunch of scenarios I made with a blank map and a predetermined amount of cash so you would get a huge blank park to work with but not unlimited money.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> I enjoy sandbox mode and no objectives, but having unlimited cash doesn't give you much objective. It's just build a free for all zone basically.


True... but to me money is no object, which is I love sandbox mode.  

The main reason I built that park was to 'compete' with a friend of mine who plays RCT3 too (I got him hooked on it). Call me sad, but I saw one of his parks last week, and I thought it was good, so I went home and built a park to own his.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> True... but to me money is no object, which is I love sandbox mode.
> 
> The main reason I built that park was to 'compete' with a friend of mine who plays RCT3 too (I got him hooked on it). Call me sad, but I saw one of his parks last week, and I thought it was good, so I went home and built a park to own his.



Nothing like competition between friends. If I had more time I might try one out too. Come back in June.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Nothing like competition between friends. If I had more time I might try one out too. Come back in June.



Too bad RCT3 isn't online lol. 

OK, bring on the competition... Denther!


----------



## Intel_man

hmmm... maybe i should try something less difficult than inflight refueling first... lol


----------



## Darren

Looks like ya dun goofed. ^^


Minecraft


----------



## spirit

Welcome to Panau City!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

This is an old one, but I'm currently playing the game since I picked up the expansion:






And a newer one:




That one is meant to look distorted since it's in an other realm.


----------



## spirit

Getaway vehicle of the century!


----------



## Turbo10

Haha those tractors are reasonably rare actually


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> Haha those tractors are reasonably rare actually



Yeah I was talking to a friend on Steam whilst I was driving it and he said "oh yeah, the tractors are the only four-wheeled vehicles in Just Cause 2 which can actually be driven without sliding across the road."


----------



## PCunicorn




----------



## linkin

May I present, the absolute best in next-generation physics, by Frostbite 2(tm)






And my new patented Weed-O-Vision:














































For the special price of $19.99 you can purchase weed-o-vision, or alternatively install an Nvidia GPU into your system.


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## M1kkelZR

you might wanna resize the screenshot jason 

anyway I'm working on a new movie so this is my cfg


----------



## M1kkelZR

Training match versus imGAMING last night, didn't do that bad. Even though they are a top 20 EU team, and most probably top 3 UK as well.


----------



## PCunicorn

It's Portal... With zombies and guns!


----------



## WeatherMan

I can so totally land this without dying.





lol


----------



## Shane

Just another day in warz with the clan. 

















I'm the Girl character (don't ask) on the left with the red mask.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Nevakonaza said:


> I'm the Girl character (don't ask) on the left with the red mask.



This statement coming from you is just absolutely amusing


----------



## Shane

voyagerfan99 said:


> This statement coming from you is just absolutely amusing



HEY! 

I wasn't the only guy playing as a gal there.


----------



## Darren

I heard that game was pretty much atrocious. What's your opinion on it?


----------



## Shane

Denther said:


> I heard that game was pretty much atrocious. What's your opinion on it?



Its not as bad as people make it out to be imo,It had a bad start...

Devs didn't know what they were doing,making bad decisions/changes to the game without asking the players before they implemented changes.
Then the devs sort of got greedy,making it Pay 2 Win and hardly anything in the world spawned = having to buy it with GC (real money) in the marketplace.

Cheaters then started making the game unplayable,Would shoot you half way across the map or no clip through walls etc and the game had no effective anti cheat.

Now though things are changing,Devs have started listening to what the community want/Don't want,loot spawns are better..hackers are getting banned (ive recorded and got around 5 or 6 hackers banned so far)..and Punk buster is been put in sometime next month.
So i can see this game been really good once that happens...the game has large potential.


----------



## spirit




----------



## WeatherMan

Decided to try out Alan Wake today, been playing it for t he last 5 - 6 hours.


----------



## Turbo10

Space Engine is incredible


----------



## spirit

^ Which game? Looks awesome!


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> ^ Which game? Looks awesome!



Space Engine, universe sandbox thing and it's free! It basically generates a whole universe and you can go exploring galaxies and solar systems, planets etc

http://en.spaceengine.org/


----------



## linkin




----------



## Turbo10

Bollocks to SimShitty! Cities in Motion 2 for a fiver!


----------



## spirit

Some screenshots from today!

First up, Need For Speed Hot Pursuit. Not played this for a little while, good game though.  Anybody else heard about the upcoming NFS Rivals? Looks a bit like Hot Pursuit.






Koenigsegg CCX (or Agera, not sure, CCX I think)






Alfa 8C 






Aston One-77

Old vs new: McLaren F1 vs Koenigsegg CCX







...and of course, Just Cause 2.


----------



## Turbo10

Ahhh Just Cause 2, might play some more today  I have to say being able to play it max settings with 8x AA capped at 60fps constantly is pretty amazing on this PC


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> Ahhh Just Cause 2, might play some more today  I have to say being able to play it max settings with 8x AA capped at 60fps constantly is pretty amazing on this PC



Haha I can max it at 1080p on my 5870. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> Haha I can max it at 1080p on my 5870. Looks beautiful.



The game is incredibly well optimised though! It ran really well on my old PC too, <3 JC2


----------



## spirit

Turbo10 said:


> The game is incredibly well optimised though! It ran really well on my old PC too, <3 JC2



It's better optimized than quite a lot of other games out there, yes. 

Long live JC2! Now we want JC3!


----------



## Turbo10

spirit said:


> It's better optimized than quite a lot of other games out there, yes.
> 
> Long live JC2! Now we want JC3!



Unfortunately Avalnche are working on Mad Max next rather than JC3 :/


----------



## spirit

More Need For Speed Hot Pursuit!

Wrecked cops

Bugatti Veyron 






Koenigsegg






I unlocked these beauties...

Lambo LP 670






SLS AMG police car






Drifting is good fun!






The turbo is awesome!











...and finally, a Lambo police car.


----------



## PCunicorn




----------



## Justin

Borderlands 2's newest DLC.  

I've played around 2 hours and I'm still in Chapter 2. Lots of side quests to keep me occupied. This will most likely be the best DLC out of the lot.


----------



## Darren

Those are some really high damage guns. Then again I'm like level 14 or so.


----------



## Justin

I've been debating if I want to buy the DLC that ups the level cap to 61 because that's where the best guns are. At the same time I'm thinking:

"Oh. I have to play through the campaign again..."


----------



## Darren

jnskyliner34 said:


> I've been debating if I want to buy the DLC that ups the level cap to 61 because that's where the best guns are. At the same time I'm thinking:
> 
> "Oh. I have to play through the campaign again..."



Is that a bad thing? Game is really fun.


----------



## Justin

Denther said:


> Is that a bad thing? Game is really fun.



I've played through the campaign 4 times already.  On my last run I just wanted to level up my Commando and couldn't care less anymore about the story.


----------



## Darren

jnskyliner34 said:


> I've played through the campaign 4 times already.  On my last run I just wanted to level up my Commando and couldn't care less anymore about the story.



Well dang.  I have a friend who's played it about that many times and I was playing with him once and got as far as my other character in about 2 hours starting from the beginning. One had like 4 hours on him and the other about 2 and both were the same level on the same quest.


----------



## Justin

Finished the DLC campaign and all side quests. BEST DLC EVER!!!


----------



## PCunicorn

Half Life 2. Quite a bit further in the game then this, but it's all I had.


----------



## G80FTW

PCunicorn said:


> Half Life 2. Quite a bit further in the game then this, but it's all I had.



Ahh the good ol steam engine.  In its day, the best game engine there was. I kinda wish they would bring it up to date as in its day it was probably the best optimized engine there was. My FX5200 could max out Half Life 2 without a hitch. Good stuff.


----------



## PCunicorn

The Source Engine . And yes, even today HL2 looks good. And, Titanfall is coming out using a modified Source Engine, and it looks amazing.


----------



## Ramodkk

Good old times...


----------



## linkin

http://i.imgur.com/eNFi1QG.jpg


----------



## M1kkelZR

A couple weeks ago on LoL with a mate, testing some new champs in a bot game and then we made the best AP and AD builds EVER!
6x Rabadons OP and 6x Ravenous OP.


----------



## Darren

Can't see ^^


----------



## linkin




----------



## Turbo10




----------



## PCunicorn

Holy big screenshots, batman!


----------



## Aastii

ramodkk said:


> Good old times...



What would be the chances of you being able to get 5 together for a scrim on CoD4?


----------



## PCunicorn

I know everyone's wore out on JC2, but I thought these screenies were pretty cool.


----------



## spirit

You should get the Slow Mo Trainer if you're on PC - can result in some pretty awesome screenshots.






















Played a bit more on RCT3. Been building this park every now and then since April. I think it's almost done.  Almost 4500 guests is my record for RCT3 I think. 































Got the FPS Counter cheat going (little no. in the upper right). At 1080p on an overclocked 2500K with a 5870, I'm lucky to get 20 FPS in daylight and 10 FPS at night with this park which is full to the brim.


----------



## PCunicorn

Lol, a high end GPU and CPU can't play a 2004 game very well. Is it unoptimized (VERY), or is it that hard to run?


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Lol, a high end GPU and CPU can't play a 2004 game very well. Is it unoptimized (VERY), or is it that hard to run?



It's really poorly optimized. If I ran this park on my Athlon 64 PC which is from the same sort of time the game was released it would die. :/


----------



## Darren

The game runs marginally better on my current computer than it did with my Pentium 4 2.8GHz and an 8400 GS.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> The game runs marginally better on my current computer than it did with my Pentium 4 2.8GHz and an 8400 GS.



Well it runs quite a bit better on the i5 and 5870 than it did on my P4 HT 3.06GHz with an 8400 GS. At least with the i5 and 5870 I can still use the parks at night.


----------



## PCunicorn

spirit said:


> It's really poorly optimized. If I ran this park on my Athlon 64 PC which is from the same sort of time the game was released it would die. :/



Wow, it's like GTA4 but worse


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Wow, it's like GTA4 but worse



Much worse. In fact, RCT3 is probably the most demanding game on the planet because it's so poorly optimised.


----------



## PCunicorn

Lol. Just get 2 780s, problem solved


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Lol. Just get 2 780s, problem solved



I bet it'd still run like a piece of crap.

I think it only uses one core too and I doubt it can take advantage of SLI or CrossFire.


----------



## Darren

It's bottlenecked by the CPU since it only uses one core and all the peeps and moving parts in the park cause lag.


----------



## spirit

Woohoo 256mph in a Bugatti Veyron!


----------



## PCunicorn

You got the


----------



## spirit

Yeah because I was falling behind in the race and still had 24 miles to do so I had to catch up a bit.


----------



## Darren

Man from that angle that looks like a GTR that took too many trips to McDonalds and had it all go straight to the hips.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> Man from that angle that looks like a GTR that took too many trips to McDonalds and had it all go straight to the hips.



Maybe the weight it put on by going to McD's would suggest why it handled like a pig in the corners?


----------



## Darren

Didn't know that barnyard animals known for producing bacon and ham had a particular handling style to that of a car.


----------



## Calin

F1 2k12 on the 650ti


----------



## linkin

Oh ARMA, you so silly


----------



## jamesd1981

First test recording using my new avermedia lgp, quality cut down to about half hd for upload.


----------



## spirit

CalinXP said:


> F1 2k12 on the 650ti


Looks like a good game. I've heard some good reviews about the F1 series too. Do you enjoy it?


----------



## NVX_185

Dirt 3 looks amazingly realistic


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> Looks like a good game. I've heard some good reviews about the F1 series too. Do you enjoy it?


Sorry for late reply,
Not really, because races in carrer have mode have 10+ laps. Boring. 2011 was better.
Btw, FIFA FTW 14 TIME!!!


----------



## spirit

NVX_185 said:


> Dirt 3 looks amazingly realistic


Oh yeah, Dirt 3 is beautiful.  Must play it again soon!


----------



## WeatherMan

Some shots of Euro Truck Sim 2


----------



## Darren

Jesus man, was the whole album really needed.


----------



## WeatherMan

I have another 60 screenshots if you want them?

lol


----------



## spirit

WeatherMan said:


> I have another 60 screenshots if you want them?
> 
> lol



So you have another 60 screenshots of you driving along a dual-carriageway?


----------



## WeatherMan

Yeah, I like to 'Photograph the landscapes'


----------



## Shane

Sneaking around killing other players in Infestation. ,I spotted him a few mins back due to the Zombie agro he caused...im surprised he didn't die to them.

The guy was a Thug too so even better.


----------



## Virssagòn

Shane said:


> Sneaking around killing other players in Infestation. ,I spotted him a few mins back due to the Zombie agro he caused...im surprised he didn't die to them.
> 
> The guy was a Thug too so even better.



What game is it?
Is the game really old or why else is the quality that bad .

Played several zombie games in the past, the only 3 I like were dead island (just the 1st, riptide is just the same game with a ongoing story), left 4 dead 2 and 7 days to die.


----------



## PCunicorn

https://infestationmmo.com/
Was called War Z (I know what a rip) and has some of the lowest ratings I have ever seen for a game.


----------



## Virssagòn

PCunicorn said:


> https://infestationmmo.com/
> Was called War Z (I know what a rip) and has some of the lowest ratings I have ever seen for a game.



Ah, I know warZ, but isn't their a newer version already?


----------



## Shane

SmileMan said:


> What game is it?
> Is the game really old or why else is the quality that bad .
> 
> Played several zombie games in the past, the only 3 I like were dead island (just the 1st, riptide is just the same game with a ongoing story), left 4 dead 2 and 7 days to die.




Not really,Its quite new but the devs claim it has been in development for a long time but its clearly not the case...Graphics quality looks bad because i run on lowest settings to give me a tactical advantage,Less grass,trees and crap allow for better spotting. 

The reason the game has such bad reviews is because at the start the devs kept on lying about things,then you had the hacker situation which took them forever to acknowledge...and ratings have not really gone up because the development of the game is STILL way too slow even though they're raking in the cash....if they dont start improving this game soon most of its player base will move on to Dayz Standalone imo....but for now the game is still fun for me,Thats unless someone is obviously cheating or running in huge crews then your stuffed,

*Dead island* i never got on with,Ran like crap..repetative and boring gameplay.
*L4D 2 *was okay but again,repetitive.
*7 days to die*..not really a fan to be honest,development is too slow for me.


----------



## Punk

Playing with the Radeon HD7850


----------



## Darren

Don't resize them so much less time, because those don't look that great. :/

Which Crysis is that?


----------



## Punk

Denther said:


> Don't resize them so much less time, because those don't look that great. :/
> 
> Which Crysis is that?



I just uploaded them on photobucket...

It's the first one.


----------



## G80FTW

Another amazing game from 1C. Which I guess they have changed up their logo now so its good news to me that they are still in business because I love 1C games.  The russians seem to be very good with simulators.  

Off-Road Drive.  A game that has been in development for the past couple years that I have been waiting for then forgot all about it. They are using the Unreal 3 engine, which is rather old but none the less it looks great for a 1C game:













Its on Steam for $35, which is the most expensive 1C game I have seen. Im not completely convinced its worth that much in terms of visuals, gameplay is amazing however you are limited to the "tracks" and a small number of vehicles so not exactly a very expanded game for todays market which is usually why 1C games are cheaper.

There is another off-road game still in development called SpinTires which I just finished downloading the dev tech demo and its probably the best off-road simulator there is with pretty nice graphics and the best physics.  Will upload screens of that soon as I get off work and get it modified to my liking.




WeatherMan said:


> Some shots of Euro Truck Sim 2



I love this game.  The detail on the trucks, cargo, roads, water, and HDR are just amazing for the cost of the game.  I used to play 18WOS alot, seeing as Im American I like to stick to American roads  so I was actually very skeptical about trying Euro Truck 2 but after I started playing it I actually like its depth alot more than the 18WOS series.  

There is also RigNRoll which ran into alot of funding issues in its development but luckily eventually got released. Its pretty good, not quite as good as Euro Truck 2 but on the American side its the best we got.

Also, try increasing the scaling to 400% it looks alot smoother and you can then clearly make out all the buttons and dials


----------



## G80FTW

I dont know what engine they are using for this SpinTires game, but its effing amazing for a game in development.  Completely deformable terrain, completely destructible environment, particle effects. Best DX9 engine Iv seen.













You can dig ruts virtually anywhere in the game aside from paved areas.


----------



## WeatherMan

Awesome!

Downloading now


----------



## WeatherMan

Them screenshots don't do this tech demo justice ^^

Sometimes I can't believe this is DX9, the motion and colour of some of the water is amazing, as is the motion of smoke.

One area that needs work is the wave crests on the shore line, the water needs to be more refined there, but parts of it are amazing


----------



## G80FTW

WeatherMan said:


> Them screenshots don't do this tech demo justice ^^
> 
> Sometimes I can't believe this is DX9, the motion and colour of some of the water is amazing, as is the motion of smoke.
> 
> One area that needs work is the wave crests on the shore line, the water needs to be more refined there, but parts of it are amazing



Why dont my screens do it justice? I even edited them in Photoshop a tad 

But the water does indeed look good as does the smoke.  But the thing about the water is it doesnt render like water in any other game. It acts as more of a solid than a liquid. When you drive into it and stop the water deforms around you never returning to a flat state.


----------



## PCunicorn

Another in development game, Next Car Game  Very good physics in this game, like them more then BeamNG. Not because they are more realistic, which they aren't, but because it's possible to drive for 2 minutes without completely destroying your car


----------



## PCunicorn

Before:






After:


----------



## G80FTW

PCunicorn said:


> Before:



I hated that game and everything about it.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

[/URL]

Wooooow, apparently Photobucket really scales down the quality...


----------



## Troncoso

Are you enjoying the game? I got into it recently with a friend, and we are having a good time so far. The combat is a bit bare (at level 18), but I'm told it gets better, as well as the story.


----------



## Shane

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Wooooow, apparently Photobucket really scales down the quality...



I gave up using PB these days,Try ImgUr.


----------



## linkin

I've been playing the DayZ Standalone.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Troncoso said:


> Are you enjoying the game? I got into it recently with a friend, and we are having a good time so far. The combat is a bit bare (at level 18), but I'm told it gets better, as well as the story.



I'm not far into it yet, maybe level 8 at the moment. I'm enjoying what I have played, though some of the tutorials pop up at inconvenient times (like when I came across a FATE and it decided to teach me about FATEs as I was IN a FATE battle). The new update also changed some of the interface that I was still getting use to as a new player. I have no idea where the buttons went for the Free Companies or other random things now, so I'm slowly getting use to the different hot keys for various sub menus.

Also been having issues in some battles on moving out of the way noooooooot quite fast enough for some enemies' attacks (such as a poison spray). But it'll take practice I suppose.



Shane said:


> I gave up using PB these days,Try ImgUr.



Thanks. I shall do that.


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> I've been playing the DayZ Standalone.



How are you liking it so far?..i know your an experienced Arma player..im a noob so its all new to me. 

Here are some of my shots from today,got geared up after whacking a player to death with a crowbar,He had quite a lot of stuff. 





















I'm still trying to figure out half of the controls though it all still seems very confusing,Not sure what im doing with that bar at the bottom and all the bandages lol.

I only have the graphics on "Normal" atm as I'm trying to find out whether the lag spikes I'm getting is due to my settings been too high or the servers,I think its the servers.

I think the game has huge potential,But considering how long the game has been in development already i can see it been a LONG time before its really good.


----------



## Punk

So I tried a little invasion, by slowly building a castle and building some kind of base but I guess I'm not very welcome... I'm going back to my island


----------



## spirit

Top screenshot from today, others from last year at some point. Just spent about half an hour on Just Cause 2 after having not any spent any time on games for months.


----------



## Punk

New screens of Far Cry 3:































That game is amazing!


----------



## spirit

Dirt 3!


----------



## spirit

Just for a change, a bit of Just Cause 2 and Dirt 3.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have Dirt 3. I just never play it.


----------



## linkin

Same with Dirt 2. I honestly can't stand the non-stop talking from boring/useless characters, and all the non-rally crap. And GFWL.

I just want to race rally damnit


----------



## PCunicorn

http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/3298064395463895148/60EDAA2EA78C8353A1E9A477E383DB551C38A52A/

Sorry for the big top one, but without IMG tags, clicking the link would download a file instead of showing the image.


----------



## speedx77x

Ahhh Bioshock Infinite good story, but boring gameplay besides using the rails.


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah, the gameplay is a bit repetitive. Though it's not really boring IMO.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> I have Dirt 3. I just never play it.



I've had it for 2 years now and played through most of the game about 5 or 6 times haha.


----------



## Darren

Maybe I should break out my copy of Dirt 3. Ever since I got Forza I haven't touched another racing game.


----------



## TimmoUK

Post deleted.

Sorry, posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## speedx77x

Some of my recent Borderlands 2 Legendary and Pearlescent Drops.....


----------



## Darren

That makes me want to play BL2.


----------



## kennebell347

Denther said:


> That makes me want to play BL2.



I would start playing again but all my friends quit shortly after it was released,


----------



## speedx77x

kennebell347 said:


> I would start playing again but all my friends quit shortly after it was released,



Pshh you don't need friends to play Borderlands 2. I play solo like all the time and I play everyday.


----------



## kennebell347

speedx77x said:


> Pshh you don't need friends to play Borderlands 2. I play solo like all the time and I play everyday.



I can't play very long alone. Single player games are getting old to me.


----------



## speedx77x

kennebell347 said:


> I can't play very long alone. Single player games are getting old to me.



Single Player >>>> Multi


----------



## Geoff




----------



## kennebell347

Well I started playing Borderlands 2 again. Running it with SweetFX and edited the .ini to get rid of those black outlines. It is also downsampled a bit.


----------



## Geoff

Ouch...


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Meep.

Thanks, Facebook, for downgrading quality.


----------



## Darren

WRXGuy1 said:


> Ouch...



I should play TF2 with you sometime.

I was playing with a friend one time and I was a sniper with a Huntsman and he was a pyro. He managed to reflect an arrow into my head and pin me against the wall.


----------



## Geoff

Yeah we should!  What's your Steam name?


----------



## Darren

WRXGuy1 said:


> Yeah we should!  What's your Steam name?



We've been friends on Steam for a while. 

Denther.


----------



## Geoff

Denther said:


> We've been friends on Steam for a while.
> 
> Denther.


I guess we've just never played together haha


----------



## speedx77x

Took awhile, but it was all Simple and Clean


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Agent Smith

LOL!


----------



## Geoff

Ouch..


----------



## Okedokey

Me owning FC4


----------



## Darren

Looks good but too compressed.


----------



## Troncoso

Geoff said:


> Ouch..



You made that same joke on the same page.


----------



## Geoff

Troncoso said:


> You made that same joke on the same page.


Both pictures have the same context


----------



## Darren

Skyrim with a couple mods installed. Almost no FPS hit either. Looks really good.



sunset by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## linkin




----------



## Darren

The lighting in this game just blows my mind.



2015-04-25_00001 by [email protected], on Flickr

I was taking these while trying to evade the air force so they were a bit difficult to get to cooperate since the game likes to autocorrect your camera to behind the plane.



2015-04-25_00003 by [email protected], on Flickr

Apparently the motion blur gets carried in to the screenshots. Oops. 



2015-04-25_00006 by [email protected], on Flickr



2015-04-25_00008 by [email protected], on Flickr



2015-04-25_00009 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Noshowa

Skyrim


----------



## Punk

Last updates made Rust so much better, finally gotten used to it


----------



## Darren

I sunk a good 100 hours in to Rust in the past month and a half or so. I had a lot of fun with it but for now I'm probably going to give it some time. Got a bit burnt out. I've spent a good 20 of those hours staring at a tree and holding my mouse while I slowly gather wood. 

Game does look visually pretty impressive. Especially considering it's on Unity. Still seem some pretty amusing graphical glitches, particularly with dead animals. I've witnessed so many boars do a kind of barrel roll somersault after getting shot. Runs like garbage on my laptop though.


----------



## Shane

Rust looks quite nice,I'm reluctant to buy it though as ive bought way too many Alpha games that turned out to be utter crap in terms of gameplay and get abandoned by the developers.


----------



## Troncoso

I'm pretty sure the Rust developers have already started showing off their new game even though they aren't done with this one.


----------



## Darren

What new game?


----------



## Punk

Darren said:


> What new game?



A Rust reboot.

http://www.pcgamer.com/rust-reboot-is-coming-and-everyones-going-to-get-it/


----------



## Troncoso

Punk said:


> A Rust reboot.
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/rust-reboot-is-coming-and-everyones-going-to-get-it/



That's just them saying they are cleaning it up. This is the new game they are working on:

http://www.beforegame.net/


----------



## Shane

Troncoso said:


> That's just them saying they are cleaning it up. This is the new game they are working on:
> 
> http://www.beforegame.net/



So let me get this right,They are/have started a new game before finishing the current?


----------



## WhoX

Torchlight 2 with Synergy mod


----------



## NVX_185

This game has incredible graphics, the line between gaming and reality is stretched with this Crytek creation. The best visuals I've ever seen in a game, period.





















Full high-res images in their jaw-dropping 1080p glory are here


----------



## Darren

So, I play a lot of GTA Online and I decided I should get a library of my cars. I've collected and customized a pretty substantial amount of cars over the couple hundred hours of crime.

http://imgur.com/a/s93mL?

Hopefully that links works, imgur is weird. I uploaded the album without signing in, then it made me sign into my account and now I can't make the album "mine" or edit it anymore. At least it's still up.


----------



## Calin

GTA V with graphics mods (I play it at 4k but had to resize the pic to 1080 so that I could actually upload it)


----------



## Darren

Doesn't really look any different except overly cranked saturation.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Doesn't really look any different except overly cranked saturation.


There is less fog. You don't really notice it in the city.


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> There is less fog. You don't really notice it in the city.



Eh yeah I guess I see that. The game looks really good as is and the only graphics tweaks I could see it really benefiting from are textures. The lighting and everything else are top notch.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Eh yeah I guess I see that. The game looks really good as is and the only graphics tweaks I could see it really benefiting from are textures. The lighting and everything else are top notch.


I think the colors aren't vibrant enough. But I agree with the texture part, the textures of most city roads look really bad at times.


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> I think the colors aren't vibrant enough. But I agree with the texture part, the textures of most city roads look really bad at times.



Force Anisotropic Filtering via your GPU control panel. Helps a lot and no performance hit. And if you think GTA V colors aren't bright enough you must think GTA IV is black and white.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Force Anisotropic Filtering via your GPU control panel. Helps a lot and no performance hit. And if you think GTA V colors aren't bright enough you must think GTA IV is black and white.


The last time I played IV I had no high end hardware so I had to deal with low settings. But really, the colors aren't vibrant enough for me, the other thing that drives me nuts is the fog. There's too much. Even with extra sunny weather. They're trying to make the map look bigger with it but it really makes the game look weird.


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> The last time I played IV I had no high end hardware so I had to deal with low settings. But really, the colors aren't vibrant enough for me, the other thing that drives me nuts is the fog. There's too much. Even with extra sunny weather. They're trying to make the map look bigger with it but it really makes the game look weird.



Don't worry, IV still runs about the same on high end hardware too.  I still can't push 30+ FPS consistenly on highish settings. 

Do you have extended distance scaling on in the advanced graphics?


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Don't worry, IV still runs about the same on high end hardware too.  I still can't push 30+ FPS consistenly on highish settings.
> 
> Do you have extended distance scaling on in the advanced graphics?


Nah, that lowers my performance while outside of the city.


----------



## Origin Saint

Some of my favorite screenshots across multiple games:


----------



## Calin

GTA IV at 4K with ENB.


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> GTA IV at 4K with ENB.



Got any more? 60% sky isn't terribly interesting, but I'd like to see more. I installed ICEnhancer and it looked really good at 1440p but still ran like crap.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Got any more? 60% sky isn't terribly interesting, but I'd like to see more. I installed ICEnhancer and it looked really good at 1440p but still ran like crap.


Yeah, I tired ICEnhancer and it ran at 30 FPS at 4k... I will post more, this is the ENB I was using BTW.
http://www.gtainside.com/en/gta4/mods/85687-gta-iv-to-v-enb-3-0/


----------



## Jiniix

Do you know if they work with Gay Tony and Lost and the Damned? I've completed vanilla so many times


----------



## C4C

Should work! Considering the DLC has been out for so long lol

Edit: "EFLC" is what you're looking for! http://www.icelaglace.com/mods/gtaiv/ice30/

Last time I attempted ENB's was with my X4 860K and 280X setup.... 35 FPS with a bunch of lag spikes lol... That rig was not meant for it...


----------



## Calin

C4C said:


> Last time I attempted ENB's was with my X4 860K and 280X setup.... 35 FPS with a bunch of lag spikes lol... That rig was not meant for it...


I get around the same FPS with my 1080 but at 4K with icenhancer


----------



## punamed

Haha, this is probably my favourite screenshot. I had just bought Garry's Mod, and downloaded some maps and other mods. Went on a map that I downloaded, shot an NPC with a crossbow, and this happened


----------



## Punk

Can't stress enough how much I love this game... Went exploring with my bro in law yesterday night, around the Orion nebulas:




















And these are other places I loved:


----------



## Darren

Skyrim Special Edition, not the greatest screenshot but I thought the lighting was interesting. Game looks way better than I thought it would honestly, the lighting system changes a lot.



Edit: A few more since I keep finding good spots. I do have a couple mods installed, but nothing you would notice in these screenshots except for the sign which was added.



































[


----------



## Darren

Few more because meh.




20161102052207_1 by [email protected], on Flickr





20161031194506_1 by [email protected], on Flickr





20161031195046_1 by [email protected], on Flickr





20161031195236_1 by [email protected], on Flickr





20161102070129_1 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Punk




----------



## Darren

Some Cities Skylines. I primarily focus on traffic and stuff like that and usually scrap cities before I can get anything built up well.. This is probably my biggest city and definitely most natural looking one. Modded obviously.













This was fun to make.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Modded obviously.


GIVE US THE MOD LIST, HEATHEN


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> GIVE US THE MOD LIST, HEATHEN


http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=892482534

I'm not gonna compile the 300 some assets I use though, so your on your own for that.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> I'm not gonna compile the 300 some assets I use though, so your on your own for that.


INFIDEL


----------



## Intel_man

I use to play a lot of Cities Skylines. Haven't had the time lately though..

Here's a few pics of a city I built. Some of them were WIP builds and later grew in size.


----------



## Calin

Looks great, I played some Cities Skylines back in 2015 when it was released. Maybe I'll start playing again.


----------



## Punk

Maybe I'll start playing too, looks very fun. I think I have it too.


----------



## Intel_man

Here... have more photos of my cities.


----------



## Intel_man

Latest city I'm building in Cities Skylines.


----------



## Renzore101

@Punk what game is that?


----------



## Punk

Renzore101 said:


> @Punk what game is that?


Which one ?


----------



## Origin Saint

Punk said:


> Which one ?


Oh.  Y'know.

*That* one.


----------



## Punk

Origin Saint said:


> Oh.  Y'know.
> 
> *That* one.



Haha what?

If you're referring to my latest screenshot then it is Elite Dangerous. Been addicted to this game since August, already 340+ hours in


----------



## Renzore101

Ha, sorry for being less than descriptive, but yes that's what I meant, your latest screenshots. I was actually thinking about buying that game, but I thought I saw some less than favorable reviews on steam. I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## Punk

Renzore101 said:


> Ha, sorry for being less than descriptive, but yes that's what I meant, your latest screenshots. I was actually thinking about buying that game, but I thought I saw some less than favorable reviews on steam. I'll have to give it a shot.



The community is huge. It takes quite a while to master all the controls, took me around 7 hours to learn the game properly. It's time consuming but it's awesome. There are many ways you can play the game, trader between space station, pirate, bounty hunter, exploration (my favorite, you've noticed), powerplay (there are factions in the habitable part of the galaxy 'the bubble'). Everything is scientifically close to what we know as of today, and you have the galaxy in 1:1 scale to explore. There is also a lore that keeps on getting better, lately we had encounters with alien spaceships. I'd suggest you watch youtuve tutorials to get used to it.

Most of the time, people neg review it because of how hard it is to master the whole game, but after, it's a spaceship simulator, not an arcade game


----------



## Renzore101

I am going to buy it, i'm so tied up with homework now but i'll be done with this semester in a few weeks. This will be my game for the summer


----------



## Punk

Renzore101 said:


> I am going to buy it, i'm so tied up with homework now but i'll be done with this semester in a few weeks. This will be my game for the summer


Forget about life once you have it (just kidding of course ). I bought a HOTAS last month, it's even more fun now


----------



## Intel_man

More Cities Skylines! @Darren, are you still getting like 10-15 fps with the Ryzen when the city population is getting big?


----------



## Darren

@Intel_man I haven't done much with it but in the little testing I did I was usually holding 30ish FPS unless I zoomed in too far. Zoom out enough and sits at 60 FPS comfortably. Night and day difference in performance but it's still a city simulator with 100K people so shit gets bogged down regardless. I'd say on average though my performance has doubled.  

I'll do some more extensive testing with Ryzen and Skylines once I'm done with this semester.


----------



## Intel_man

I'm definitely interested with how more modern hardware deals with that game! 

I did notice that Cities Skylines eats through ram and is maxed out. I was tempted to swap my ram for 24gb's worth but then realized that's like $240 worth of ram on old hardware I'm ditching in a few years. So I refrained myself. lol


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I'm definitely interested with how more modern hardware deals with that game!
> 
> I did notice that Cities Skylines eats through ram and is maxed out. I was tempted to swap my ram for 24gb's worth but then realized that's like $240 worth of ram on old hardware I'm ditching in a few years. So I refrained myself. lol


On that note, I did run with both 8GB and 16GB and my few minutes of testing it seemed to scale well and not max me out in either instance. With 16GB I was getting 10GB+ of usage overall but with 8GB I wasn't cracking 7GB. It wasn't my focus of testing, just necessitated by my RAM troubles, but I didn't notice any difference at the time.

I think Windows 10 is always way better about RAM management than previous OS's so that's part of it.


----------



## WeatherMan

I think I tried to take the corner a bit too fast!


----------



## Calin

Some 4K F1 2017 screenshots taken with the built in photo mode.


----------



## Darren

Racing games are getting borderline lifelike at this point. The reflections on the front wing in the first shot are incredibly accurate. The faces in the crowd of the last one look like they all want to die though.


----------



## Sayonara77

Holy shit @Calin.
I thought that was a real life photo of a car.


----------



## Calin

Ok, more F1 2017 screenshots. I'm getting into modding the game so I changed the ugly Mclaren livery.


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> I'm getting into modding the game so I changed the ugly Mclaren livery.


Changed it to an uglier livery?


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Changed it to an uglier livery?


Would be fine sans the purp tires.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> Changed it to an uglier livery?


I like it but it still needs work


Darren said:


> Would be fine sans the purp tires.


They're the tires I had to use in Time trial to take the pics. Real life F1 cars use them too. I had no control over them


----------



## Darren

I don't dislike purple, I think it looks good on a lot of cars actually, just clashes.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Would be fine sans the purp tires.


Purple indicates ultra soft tires. Nothing you can do about it. 

His overall livery sucks tho. All he did was change colours and make it look like a HAAS livery colour. No relation to Mclaren colours and the actual livery design is unchanged.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> Purple indicates ultra soft tires. Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> His overall livery sucks tho. All he did was change colours and make it look like a HAAS livery colour. No relation to Mclaren colours and the actual livery design is unchanged.


Well they were running gray and red when they were sponsored by Vodafone, I just left in the black. I can still make changes to make it look better. Overall I think it's better than the real life one but at the end of the day that's just my opinion.


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> Well they were running gray and red when they were sponsored by Vodafone,


They're running chrome silver and fluorescent red. Not grey.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> They're running chrome silver and fluorescent red. Not grey.


I'll try to find a way to change the gray to chrome silver and make the black chrome aswell.


----------



## Calin

I think this is better. (not saying it's perfect)













You can download it here if you want to: http://www.racedepartment.com/downloads/gray-mclaren-livery.18011/


----------



## Calin

Decided to to an orange Mclaren. I think it turned out good.


----------



## OmniDyne

Darren said:


> On that note, I did run with both 8GB and 16GB and my few minutes of testing it seemed to scale well and not max me out in either instance. With 16GB I was getting 10GB+ of usage overall but with 8GB I wasn't cracking 7GB. It wasn't my focus of testing, just necessitated by my RAM troubles, but I didn't notice any difference at the time.
> 
> I think Windows 10 is always way better about RAM management than previous OS's so that's part of it.



My buddy noticed this in GTA V when he upgraded to 16GB. GTA uses between 10 and 11 GB. Before he upgraded, GTA used just under 7GB.

Is this due to Windows or the games themselves?


----------



## _Kyle_

OmniDyne said:


> My buddy noticed this in GTA V when he upgraded to 16GB. GTA uses between 10 and 11 GB. Before he upgraded, GTA used just under 7GB.
> 
> Is this due to Windows or the games themselves?


The games have more headroom, so it makes use of it.


----------

